# (IR) The 1st IR, The 2nd IR (complete transcripts)



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith here.
  This thread is meant to be a repost, in totality, of the 1st IR and the 2nd IR.
  This is it.  All of it, from beginning to end.

  I broke the 1st IR down into a number of folders, for the sake of manageable bookkeeping, and committed these folders to my permanent records.  I still have all the folders in storage today, and I will copy them onto this thread.  Thus, the totality of the 1st IR will be here for all who wish to see it.

  The three folders titled Thread One of the 1st IR, Forrester's Intermediate Thread of the 1st IR, and Thread Two of the 1st IR, contain the main story therein.  These three folders contain the core material of the 1st IR.
  These three folders will be presented in the order given above, on pages 1 and 2 of this thread.

  There are a number of folders with additional material related to the 1st IR.  They are:  Darwin's Panic Thread, Riot Gear's Open Letter to Edena Thread, Draco's Eric Come Here Thread, Balor's About the IR Thread, Bugaboo's Restarting Thread, Psionicist's What About Thread, Aloisius's What If Thread, Riot Gear's Warriors Thread, Psionicist's Don't Worry Thread, Broken Fang's Technology Thread, Draco's History of Toril Thread, Psionicist's Magicpunk Thread, Riot Gear's War of the Month of Terror Thread, Syklone's If the Gnomes Thread, Teflon's Chaff Thread, and Charwoman Gene's Attack Thread.  This additional (and smaller) folders will be presented in the order given above.

  (The SECOND IR begins on page 4.)

  I will begin with the first folder, titled Thread One of the 1st IR.
  Due to the limitations of the ENBoards, I have broken this folder down into 9 posts.  Each post is marked by number.
  So read, and enjoy.  

  Here is the 1st IR.

  - - -

  (1ST POST) THREAD ONE OF THE FIRST IR


Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 1) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-03-2001 11:13 PM              

                           This is meant semi-humorously.

                           Your world awakens to a new reality.
                           Gnomes have invented steam power.
                           They have invented the Consumer Society.

                           Suddenly, smokestacks start going up in the gnomish country.
                           Industry appears. The land is a din of pounding hammers and thunderous booms as machines and factories
                           spring up.
                           The first railroad is built, and the horseless carriage carries trainloads of gnomes to and from the great
                           mines where black coal is scooped up in vast quantities to fuel the growing revolution.

                           Now, the gnomes start building railroads into neighboring countries, bribing the governments, cutting deals,
                           making treaties.
                           The gnomes want to dig new mines.
                           The gnomes want to build factories in your city.
                           The gnomes want vast number of changes and upgrades to your local area.

                           Let's say this occurs in Toril.
                           The gnomes have converted Amn and Tethyr. They are working on Waterdeep and the Lord's Alliance. They
                           have emissaries to Luruar.
                           They are cutting deals with the Red Wizards, with the cities of the Moonsea, with Westgate.
                           Mulhorand and Chessenta are taking a look. Negotiations have begun in Thesk and Aglarond.

                           What would your characters - let us assume they are extremely high level, 25th or so - do?

2

     Diarnothe
     Member 
                               posted 04-03-2001 11:19 PM              

                           Never mind what a PC would do. Every @(&!*@@ druid in the realms is going to come down on this like call
                           lightning on an iron golem.... (and maybe just as effectual too)

3

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-03-2001 11:33 PM              

                           Well, of course, the gnomes immediately put out the call that extremists are attacking, endangering lives
                           and wrecking public property.
                           The gnomes put out the call to all good adventurers to put a stop to these marauding druids.
                           Meanwhile, the smokestacks keep going up. The air becomes polluted and difficult to breath in the cities of
                           Amn and Tethyr.
                           The gnomes shoot and destroy all the monsters found in their territory, wiping out entire species. The iron
                           horse (railroad) makes this easy to do.
                           This is done for the good of society, claim the gnomes.

4

     Amrynn_Moonshadow
     Member 
                               posted 04-03-2001 11:49 PM           

                           i guess i'd spelljam myself and my loved ones off of toril . . . providing i could get hooked up with the
                           starwing fleet defenders of evermeet . . . or something like that. i don't know . . . kiss my elven butt
                           goodbye?

                           ------------------
                           -------------------
                           "Never anger an elf, we have very long memories."
                           ~Amrynn Moonshadow

  5

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-03-2001 11:54 PM              

                           You do realize, don't you, that the Elven Imperial Navy refuses to involve itself with the affairs of surface
                           elves on Toril?
                           Except, obviously, for Evermeet. 
                           Yet even there, they did not come to Evermeet's aid when Kymil Nemesin attacked them.

                           Therefore, you cannot abandon Toril in this manner.
                           The gnomes invite all elves to join them in their new progressive revolution.
                           They propose a vast industrial complex in Leuthilspar to produce metal items. One of Leuthilspar's great
                           parks can be sacrificed for this purpose, so no elven homes will have to be, say the gnomes.
                           The gnomes propose clearing a way through the elven forests for an Evermeet railroad, the timber to be
                           used to build elven ships. New and improved ships of the gnome's design.
                           The gnomes advocate the cannon as an effective harbor defense for Leuthilspar.
                           They feel ironworks should be set up, so that Leuthilspar can produce it's own arsenal of firearms, cannon,
                           and great Ironbacks (armored ships.)

                           Some of the nations of Toril are receptive to the proposals of the gnomes. Others are mulling it over.
                           Yet others are uninterested.

                           Your characters could make the difference. What do you do?

6 

     bondetamp
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 12:07 AM              

                           I would start a labour union. 

                           ------------------
                           -bondetamp

                           -but you may call me sir.

7

     GuardianLurker
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 12:24 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                  Your characters could make the difference. What do you do?


                           Well, that depends. 

                           If I'm playing the 25th level Archmage Gadgeteer, I cash in.

                           If I'm playing the curmudgeon ex-adventuring Fighter, "What was good enough for Granpappy is good
                           enough for me.", I complain a lot.

                           If I'm the tree-hugging druid, I get together with a bunch of my brethern and demonstrate exactly how
                           damaging the reality behind the words "hurricane", "tornado", "earthquake", "flood", etc. can be to a
                           primitive industrial society.

                           If I'm the inquisitive Bard, I investigate to find out what caused this sudden change in the Gnome's Behavior
                           - surely some form of unearthly demonic magic must be behind it.

                           If I'm the wise Cleric, I gather together a group of young adventurers and send them on a quest to discover
                           why the Gnomish Gods are permitting this, while I try to establish treaties and agreements that will halt the
                           gnomish advance. (And thanks to magic, a binding agreement takes on a whole new meaning.)

                           The Barbarian (and hir horde) sack a few gnomish industrial towns, then blow the gold in the world's biggest
                           party.

                           If I'm the reclusive sorceror, I enhance my aeries' defenses, and blow up anything that even comes near
                           me.

                           If I'm the sneaky Rouge swindler, I swindle the gnomes looking for trading partners, the non-gnomes
                           looking to cash in, and anyone else (because you can't leave a mark unfleeced). And I spend even more
                           time running away.

                           The Paladin starts training for the apocalyptic battle he is sure is coming.

                           And the Monk retires to the monastery to contemplate the changes life brings.

                           And if I'm a member of that adventuring party, I have a wild and wonderous journey through all the planes
                           of existence to find out the answer.

                           ------------------

                           GuardianLurker

                           Be seeing you.

8

     Volaran the Blue
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:01 AM              

                           FInd one of these oh so spiffy portals Toril is riddled with and get off the planet. The industrial revolution
                           has happened elsewhere with little effect on the planes...even Mechanus is relatively clean in its industry.

                           ------------------
                           "Those who call adventurers the most foolish souls alive have never encountered a planewalker."
                           -Volaran the Blue, Archmage of the Singing Caverns

                           [This message has been edited by Volaran the Blue (edited 04-04-2001).]

9

     Masked
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:11 AM              

                           I for one would realize the gnomes must be stopped. There is only one thing that can come of this ...

                           Final Fantasy 7+

                           The gnomes must be stopped no matter what the cost.

                           -Maskedimus Prime

     ColonelHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:41 AM           

                           Tangentially...

                           How did it come to pass that the Gnomes are now considered the "technological" race of D&D? I mean, I
                           know that it started in Dragonlance with Tinker Gnomes, and they expanded out into the universe via
                           Spelljammer. What I'm wondering is: why the Gnomes?

                           Dwarves have always seemed more technologically inclined in D&D, what with Dwarven-designed forges and
                           great stonework and cleverly designed doors and traps seeming to appear in a lot of adventures. The
                           Greyhawk 2000 article in Dragon recently also posits that the Dwarves would be the leaders in technological
                           know-how.

                           I just don't get where the gnomes became the default tech race. And Tinker Gnomes are an abomination.
                           Sorry; it needed saying. The only two races more annoying are kender and gully dwarves.

                           Re: the question. The PCs wouldn't do much, except for any druids or maybe rangers and other
                           wilderness-oriented characters - and even these would probably do more "monitoring" than anything else. If
                           things were getting polluted, the druids would likely meet with the gnomes, discuss the problem, and try to
                           come up with mundane and magical ways to eliminate the transmission of pollution. I imagine some might
                           be radical, and resort to violent means, but eventually they'd be brushed aside - there really aren't that
                           many druids running around in the first place. 

                           I'd like to know why this is on your mind. Is it a campaign idea that you're about to implement, or have
                           already implemented? 

                           By the way, I think the dwarves would eventually simply shove the gnomes aside and become the real
                           technological force i the world. It suits them more.

                           ------------------
                           ?Illegitimis non carborundum.?
                           -Gen. Joseph Stilwell

11

     LostSoul
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:46 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by bondetamp:
                                  I would start a labour union. 



                           Ya beat me to it.

                           I would go around supporting the rights of the workers, promoting freedom and equality and other utopian
                           causes, all the while changing the social structure to benefit ME.

                           Then I would take my legions of conscripted soldiers with mass-produced weapons and conquer the WORLD!
                           HAHAHAHAHAHA!

12

     PrivateerMatt
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 03:31 AM              


                           Colonel H, 

                           You beat me to it! I have always wondered about that too. OK, the DL books were good, and *at the time* I
                           really liked the spin they put on gnomes. But here's my dirty little secret -- I don't like how that notion has
                           invaded the rest of fantasy gaming. It's not just D&D, either. I'm sure a lot of you here have played
                           EverQuest, where this gnome tinkerer bit is taken to an extreme. I'm sure there are other examples out
                           there too. 

                           Anyway, glad I found a kindred spirit on that topic.  

                           Hey, why didn't the kender take off like gnomes did? IMHO they are a much more interesting race. But
                           that's another thread. 

                           (By the way, there are no gnomes in the Iron Kingdoms. Not that you can't play 'em... but they aren't part of
                           the material we are producing. Nothing personal, we just wanted to do things differently.) 

                           - Matt

                           ------------------
                           Matt Staroscik * Privateer Press * http://privateerpress.com/

13

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 04:51 AM              

                           Colonel Hardisson, just a humorous thing.

                           Well now, it is obvious what happens next.

                           Elminster, the Chosen, and the Harpers try to stop the gnomes covertly. 
                           The gnomes take their losses, then blow up Shadowdale.
                           World War is then declared, with Amn, Tethyr, Calimshan, Thay, Zhentil Keep, Mulmaster, Thesk,
                           Mulhorand, and Chessenta on one side, and Waterdeep, the Lord's Alliance, Westgate, Luruar and it's 8
                           cities, Rashemen, Aglarond, Cormyr, and the Harpers and Chosen on the other side.
                           Sembia is neutral, trading off of everyone, making huge money in the war business.

                           This war wakes up and annoys the phaerimm, who had been sleeping under Anarouch. (There is a saying
                           with hornets: If you can see them, you're too close ... )
                           The phaerimm burst through the ancient and collasping sharn wall, and go to war against everyone.
                           The elves and dwarves, not yet caught in the holocaust going on, decide now is the time to regain their
                           supremacy over the continent of Toril, which they held for millennia.
                           They declare war on everyone, and the halflings join them.

                           The Sharn had been sleeping deep under the earth. The phaerimm were their ancient enemies.
                           Now the sharn come up to the surface and go to war against the phaerimm.

                           In the Hordelands, the fierce peoples there look west at the mess, and also at the riches for plunder.
                           They muster all their armies, and march west, and a new Tuigan invasion is begun.

                           Up in space, the Neogi look down, and the Mind Flayers, and the Goblins, and they see plunder, and their
                           fleets attack in force.
                           Only to be met by the Elven Imperial Navy, which battles them in spectacular combats across the Torilian
                           skies.

                           Finally, the tumult wakes up the Tarrasque.

                           (No more news comes from the world of Toril after this point)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-04-2001).]

14

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 05:05 AM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by ColonelHardisson:
                                  Tangentially...

                                  How did it come to pass that the Gnomes are now considered the "technological" race of
                                  D&D? I mean, I know that it started in Dragonlance with Tinker Gnomes, and they expanded
                                  out into the universe via Spelljammer. What I'm wondering is: why the Gnomes?

                                  Dwarves have always seemed more technologically inclined in D&D, what with
                                  Dwarven-designed forges and great stonework and cleverly designed doors and traps
                                  seeming to appear in a lot of adventures. The Greyhawk 2000 article in Dragon recently also
                                  posits that the Dwarves would be the leaders in technological know-how.
                                  ......
                                  By the way, I think the dwarves would eventually simply shove the gnomes aside and
                                  become the real technological force i the world. It suits them more.


                           OPINION:

                           -Dwarves: being much more conservative, would not rush madly into such a radical change in the ways of the
                           world.
                           -Gnomes: are more 'experimental'.

                           -Dwarves: are more in tune with, and reverent of the earth (lower case), they love to mine, but would not
                           strip mine, rape the land, or change its face frivolously.
                           -Gnomes: ...not so much.

                           -Dwarves: don't want to interact with all the other races willy-nilly, so why have extensive railroads?
                           -Gnomes: what changed over there in the last week?

                           ...and so on.

                           (One possible answer to your query?)

                           Blood Jester

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die.

15

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 05:22 AM           

                           Now, what would my PC do?

                           My Favorite, a Neutral Good Ranger/Cleric Wood Elf Specialty Priest of Solonor Thelandira? (2nd Ed.)

                           Sabotage, sabotage, sabotage...

                           This abomination against the lands MUST be stopped, the creatures of the lands MUST be protected. After
                           one shot at reasoning (at most) force is not only acceptable, it is called for. And if excessive, rapid violence
                           has been done to the land and the animals, SCR*W the reasoning, war has already been declared by the
                           other side!

                           My current character, a Lawful Neutral Wizard who worships Azuth:

                           1)Examine if magic is being used, if so learn about it.
                           2)Calculate the degree to which the natural balance of the world, and of the Weave is being affected.
                           3)Use various means to scry on the future, and the end results of this behavior.
                           4)Attempt to use any legal means to dissuade or stop the gnomes.
                           5)For the betterment of the world, the stability of the realms, and the preservation of the (much preferable)
                           status quo, not to mention the ascendancy of magic...utilize whatever means available to eradicate the
                           gnomish inventions, and lock away (if magical) or destroy (if non-magical) all knowledge of their
                           'technology'.

                           Blood Jester

     Ashtal
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 05:53 AM           

                           I'd say you'd have something akin to Castle Falkenstein, but that's just me. 


                           Ashtal - who has no gnomes in her campaign but has Dwarves with gunpowder in a rennaisance culture who
                           brought both steel and a new sense of humanitarianism to the human people in my campaign.

17

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 06:23 AM              


                           Blood Jester Wrote:

                           Now, what would my PC do?

                           My Favorite, a Neutral Good Ranger/Cleric Wood Elf Specialty Priest of Solonor Thelandira? (2nd Ed.)

                           Sabotage, sabotage, sabotage...

                           This abomination against the lands MUST be stopped, the creatures of the lands MUST be protected. After
                           one shot at reasoning (at most) force is not only acceptable, it is called for. And if excessive, rapid violence
                           has been done to the land and the animals, SCR*W the reasoning, war has already been declared by the
                           other side!


                           : )

                           The gnomes declare this character a vile outlaw! They are sending their best people after this extremist elf!
                           Perhaps, say the gnomes, the elves should be excluded from ALL civilized lands, since they are barbarians
                           who could not understand Progress if it struck them in the face!


                           Blood Jester wrote:

                           My current character, a Lawful Neutral Wizard who worships Azuth:

                           1)Examine if magic is being used, if so learn about it.

                           The Answer:
                           They are using magic, you would learn, although they do not realize it.

                           2)Calculate the degree to which the natural balance of the world, and of the Weave is being affected.

                           The Answer:
                           The natural balance of both Toril and the Weave are being altered.
                           Being altered in ways that nobody can predict, although numerous Sages have tried to determine the
                           outcome.
                           The gnomes poo-poo the whole thing (that is, research to see if this is dangerous) as backwards thinking.
                           Onward, upward! That is their motto.

                           3)Use various means to scry on the future, and the end results of this behavior.

                           The Answer:
                           There are many possible endings. 
                           Most of them bewildering beyond comprehension.
                           Some of them show the world ending in flame.
                           Some of them show the world filled with buildings that pierce the clouds.
                           Most of them show gnomish inventions flying through the air, racing across the ground, strange lines hung
                           in the air, the ground covered in strange grey stuff.
                           Some of them show this great city, with all sorts of races walking by - mind flayers, orcs, kobolds, humans,
                           elves, dwarves, halflings, even neogi with their umber hulk servants!, and they are paying no attention to
                           each other, but hurrying down the grey ground amidst a jumble of gnomish machines, strange lights,
                           towering buildings, and a tumult of noise.
                           Where they are going, or what they are doing, cannot even be guessed.

                           4)Attempt to use any legal means to dissuade or stop the gnomes.

                           The Answer:
                           The gnomes refer you to their Complaints Department.
                           Case 55.
                           Section B, Article 235.
                           You must go before an Arbitrator, and state your case. 
                           If the Arbitrator allows, this can be taken to Court.
                           If you win your case in Court, the gnomes will consider your case before the Tethyr Circuit Court.
                           If that Court is favorable, your case will be considered by the Tethyr supreme court.
                           If the Tethyr supreme court agrees your case is reasonable, the High Court will take it up.
                           If the High Court agrees your case is reasonable, the Gnomish Bureucracy will take up your issue, and - the
                           gnomes proclaim - you will receive a reasonable judgment.
                           The whole process shouldn't take more than 10 years.

                           5)For the betterment of the world, the stability of the realms, and the preservation of the (much preferable)
                           status quo, not to mention the ascendancy of magic...utilize whatever means available to eradicate the
                           gnomish inventions, and lock away (if magical) or destroy (if non-magical) all knowledge of their
                           'technology'.

                           The Answer
                           All foretellings show the status quo will be destroyed if the gnomes continue, or if any nation on the planet,
                           period, decides to take up the gnomish path.
                           And another nation is likely to take up the gnomish path, and soon, if the gnomes continue to do as they
                           are doing.
                           Some things get institutionalized, you see.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-04-2001).]

18

     mastermind
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 06:43 AM              

                           I would start a factory that produces Pokemon stuff.

                           I'll become a millionaire!!

                           ------------------
                           mastermind

                           The Keeper of the 
                           Dungeon Dimension

19

     Tsyr
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 06:58 AM              

                           What would I do?

                           I'd simply kill all the gnomes.

                           Not like anyone actualy likes gnomes anyhow...

                           *grins evily*

                           Besides... railroads? Common... depending on the sub-race of gnomes, I might be doing the world a big
                           favor killing them... with a network of railroads across the planet, it could be doomsday...

20

     soldarin
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 07:04 AM              

                           Wait anxiously for the first automobile, then buy one? 

     eatenmyeyes
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 07:53 AM              

                           Wouldn't the rise of technology weaken magic? It was my understanding that the amount of each are
                           inversely proportional to each other and that magic varied depending on the level of tech. Thus, wizards who
                           knew this would try to stop them.

  22

     drothgery
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 08:15 AM              

                           My PC, presumably a high-level wizard on any world other than Toril (and so a mid-level wizard on Toril),
                           would research the a magical item that, when placed on top of smokestacks, magically filters out the
                           pollutants.

                           He'd then make a fortune selling them to gnomes.

                           ------------------
                           Dave Rothgery
                           Picking nits since 1976

                           [This message has been edited by drothgery (edited 04-04-2001).]

23

     Gez
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 08:16 AM           

                           It seems people just don't realize that concerns like "ecology" and "pollution" were just unknown when the
                           actual Industrial Revolution happened IRL. If you go back in time in the 19th century and say to people
                           "steam engine are dangerous! you will pollute the air, you will all be sick, and the atmosphere will be
                           warmed, and we will all be flooded!" people will think you're some sort of idiotic mystic doomsayer and will
                           discard you and your arguments. Hell, nowadays, even someone as responsible and reasonnable as the
                           leader of the One Hyperpower of the world estimate pollution isn't dangerous.
                           Except for druids or rangers that could be upseted by a railroad coming through her beloved forest, reaction
                           would be either "wow, that's cool" or "why making brutish and bristle machine when magic can achieve the
                           same effect more rapidly, comfortably and efficiently ?".

                           Now, given I *do* know in character, not in metagame thinking, that industry is dangerous, what would I do
                           ?
                           Clean. Gnomes have an innate knwack for magic, and it should be fairly easy for them to learn spells like
                           "Purify Air".
                           You see, with magic items, it is really easy to avoid pollution. Some circlet of Transmute Smock to Air could
                           be put on top of chimney, for example.
                           You could gather toxins and industrial waste in a place, and when you have enough, ship them to a center
                           where a Sphere of Disruption will destroy it forever.
                           Even nuclear wastes are of no danger when you can simply banish them forever in the Nowhere.

                           About specy extinctions: a D&D world has an incredible bio-diversity, and I think some species could be
                           extincted for the good of all. Notably, several Aberrations, Drow elves, Tinker gnomes, Gully dwarves, and
                           Kender halflings.

                           Tsyr: What have you against railroads ? In my books, automobile are more doomsday-triggerers than
                           trains. Cars pollute more, takes more places, provoke more accidents, and are one possible cause for
                           obesity (I won't expand this here).

                           Oh, and there is the argument that technology and magic are antagonist. Why should it be this way ? The
                           only reason I've found is that people don't like mixing magic and science and so declare that you can't have
                           both, but it's arbitrary.

                           Finally, I would emphasize some points. Except for the savage Spriggans, gnomes are NG. I doubt they
                           would associate with the Moonsea cities. I doubt any non-human race will associate with Hillsfar.

                           As I see things, Gnomes will create industrial device with magical cleaner to prevent pollution (because
                           Gnomes are GOOD and don't want to cause grave troubles) and everyone will be happy of being able to use
                           those so safe trains and planes to travel, rather than be exposed to the harshness of the element, the
                           brutality of the maraudings bandits, the length of the journey...

                           But the gnomes you describe, Edena, seems to have a LE WoD-technocatric behavior, and associate with all
                           Evil countries and organizations against all goods. Strange.

                           [This message has been edited by Gez (edited 04-04-2001).]

24

     Tyrion
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 08:58 AM           

                           I have trouble seeing how this sort of Industrial Revolution could ever take place in a fantasy realm...the
                           gnomes would be smacked down soon after they tried to expand. The smart ones of their race wouldn't
                           even bother. Here's why:

                           1) What's the point of railways? Instead of the immense cost and time of setting up a railroad network over
                           the countryside, just have some high-level mages create permanent teleportation circles where you need
                           them.

                           2) The gnomes want to develop more mines. Where do they find these mines that have not been already
                           exploited by another faction?

                           I think, however, that a consumer society and mass-production could possibly occur, although they would be
                           radically different than our modern view of these concepts. Magic does everything the society needs, and in
                           most cases better than technology.

                           ------------------
                           Tyrion

25

     bondetamp
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 09:55 AM              

                           The thing is that even if an industrial revolution on Torill would damage the environment, no one but a very
                           few extremists would notice until it was far too late to stop it.

                           ------------------
                           -bondetamp

                           -but you may call me sir.


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 2) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 

26

     ColonelHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 10:13 AM           

                           Again, tangentially...

                           In my campaign world, Dwarves are the guys into heavy machinery. They'd be the ones to build railways
                           because they already use them in the mines for their ore carts, and a railroad across the land would give
                           them quick and easy access to consumers who would buy their consumer goods.

                           Halflings IMC are not the race of thieves or pseudo-kender of modern D&D; they're more like a cross
                           between Tolkien's Hobbits and D&D halflings, with a large dollop of honesty and practicality thrown in. More
                           like Merry and Pippin in "The Scouring of the Shire" than Bilbo at the beginning of "An Unexpected Party."
                           They still like creature comforts, and have invented a lot of labor-saving items. They even have
                           lawnmowers, toilets, and street lights. 

                           ------------------
                           ?Illegitimis non carborundum.?
                           -Gen. Joseph Stilwell

27

     CarpeDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 10:45 AM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by ColonelHardisson:
                                  Tangentially...

                                  How did it come to pass that the Gnomes are now considered the "technological" race of
                                  D&D? I mean, I know that it started in Dragonlance with Tinker Gnomes, and they expanded
                                  out into the universe via Spelljammer. What I'm wondering is: why the Gnomes?


                           Well, the only real hook that 1st edition gnomes had was that they were into practical jokes and were decent
                           illusionists. This didn't fit in with Weis and Hickman's view of Krynn (humans and elves did all the magic,
                           Kender were the pranksters), so they looked for another idea. Mad scientist inventors was what they came
                           up with, and for whatever reason that's what we're stuck with.

                           Of course, Dwarves in the DragonLance modules were no slouches in the engineering business (the big
                           difference being that Dwarf machines actually worked). The Dwarf kingdom in one of the early modules
                           (Thorbardin? Don't have my books handy) includes some pretty out-there technology. But Dwarves also
                           have the "doomed society of warriors" hook, so their technological accomplishments were eventually
                           downplayed. The DragonLance portrayal of Kender and Tinker Gnomes was so popular that 3rd edition made
                           it canon.

                           In my campaign, Gnomes have always been kind of a cross between Dwarves and Elves - they have an
                           Elf-like appreciation for nature, combined with the Dwarf work ethic. They're not very technological at all; the
                           Dwarves are the clear leaders in that respect, and they're not interested in exporting their discoveries. The
                           Dwarves have the technology to start industrial revolution-style change (or at least are close to it), but their
                           focus on individual craftsmanship means they're not interested in mass production techniques. And since
                           they're not likely to export their secrets, other cultures aren't even aware that the technology exists.

                           My gnomes, OTOH, are very much in tune with nature and magic (to them, they're the same thing). Absent
                           some other influence, they tend to form semi-nomadic cultures. In the more civilized areas of my world,
                           they tend to live in symbiosis with Dwarf or Elf cultures (sometimes both) rather than separate nations.

28

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:01 PM              

                           Well on Mystara gnomes always were big into technology. However, for the most part that was always geared
                           towards better smithing techniques, better preservation of shiny things.

                           THEN one of them discovered a Blackmoor anti-gravity drive pod.

                           As you can imagine, holy hell broke loose for the better part of a thousand plus years until the gnomes built
                           that bad boy into a flying city complete with biplane defense fighters.

                           But I digress.

                           Assuming I was in Toril playing the elven bard Estlor, I would use my influence to get as many elves behind
                           me and decree the technomancy of the gnomes to be a profoundly wicked belief. Using the considerable
                           magic reserves of the elves, I'd fortify the forest against the intrusion of non-elves and technomancers such
                           that when the rest of the world has forgotten magic and embraced industry there will still be a corner of the
                           world that holds on to the old ways.

                           And lord help them when they have lost all their magic and the elves decide it's time to stop hiding  

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

29

     Wayne Ligon
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:57 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Gez:
                                  either "wow, that's cool" or "why making brutish and bristle machine when magic can achieve
                                  the same effect more rapidly, comfortably and efficiently ?".


                           Because to use that machine requires, at most, a week or so of training - if that - whereas magic takes
                           months or years to learn. And depending on the world you're running, maybe all people cannot USE magic,
                           period. 

                           God created Man, but Sam Colt made 'em equal.

30

     Victim
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 01:59 PM              

                           One of my characters takes a rather keen interest in new technology. He'd be forwarned.

                           Initial trials would be watched. Assuming the gnome designs don't destroy themselves, sabotage would be
                           employed. The design notes would be subtlely altered to make designs that would work into death traps,
                           leading the gnomes to cease studying valid solutions.

                           Meanwhile, my character would then publicly declare support for the inventions while they were at an early
                           stage. Not only would this possibly discredit the inventions as unrealistic expectations develop and people
                           are let down, but this would alert other people who might not grasp the implications. Like the Harpers. Even
                           though I wouldn't want the Harpers to be my allies in game of Diplomacy and don't trust them to fight or
                           plot their way out of paper sack, they could still be rather annoying.

                           Then we find some Zhent bastards, kill or capture them and take their stuff, especially any prominent
                           symbols and such. Now we disguises.

                           Now the Zhentarim (see above) begin raiding temples of Gond (I assume that the Wonderbringer's temples
                           would be focal points for the industry). Liberal use of disentategrate destroys prototypes and technical
                           knowledge. Things that were built would be teleported to the vicinity of Zhent strongholds. Of course,
                           appropriate precautions against divination magic would be taken. 

                           My character would get some mages to learn how to conjure rust monsters and help design spells that used
                           acids or sonics to wreck machines. However, he still claims support the gnomes and advocates harsh
                           retalitory measures against Zhentarim. 

                           Just to spice things up, a reverse engineered and refined steam powered warmachine would be teleported
                           from the Citadel of the Raven (getting in would be tough but not impossible) to the headquarters of this
                           attempt to destroy the realms, probably Lantan.

                           Now everyone can play in the techie vs. Zhent war. 

                           Under constant assualt from the druids, harpers, probably a some other power groups and now the powerful
                           mages of the Zhentarim, the Industrial coalition should be overwhelmed. In the process, however, both the
                           Zhents and Harpers would be extremly weakened. Hopefully, the Zhents would gone down in flames.

                           Of course, so far no one has taken divine intervention into account. Other gods might get upset at situation
                           that would send Gond's power beyond all the other gods put together.

31

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 10:08 PM              


                           I have looked at the Posts on this Thread.
                           I have evaluated their quality.
                           And I have come to the inevitable conclusion that:

                           The Gnomish Industrial Revolution is stopped! 
                           Victory for the elves, druids, and the mages in the shadows!

32


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(2nd Post)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 10:58 PM              

                           Oh please the war isnt over yet. I dont think covert operations is going to simply shut down a massive
                           operation like an industrial revolution. How about all these other countries that figure out how wonderful it is
                           to suddenly be outproducing, outfarming, and generally outperforming all the other countries that are still
                           relying on their few mages for power and the backs of their peasants. Heck lets say that they start mass
                           producing... dong dong dong guns! And then they start shooting mages, fighters and other pesky
                           adventurers. And when they go to battle with other nations they bring those same guns along... It would be
                           a real mess if a well equipped group of men with guns faced a well equipped group of men with swords... 

                           All those bloody, dying men, would be wishing their country was taking part in this marvelous industrial
                           revolution that puts explosives akin to magic into the hands of the common footsoldier. And one elf! Some
                           little elf that is breaking in and burning papers and has no idea what is going on. Well why not set up some
                           interesting problems for him too. Why not hire our own mages, we can sell them their own guns, then the
                           mage can fire off his spells and pump a quarter inch ball into the gut of the closest fighter. Come to think of
                           it, that mage might just appreciate that nifty little gun. Furthermore, if we can just harness the damage
                           capacity of these nifty little bullets, maybe we can get some casings on them... 

                           If you have the industrial revolution kiss your non industrial revolutioned butt good bye. Magic really isnt
                           going to save you, not when the vast majority of people dont have it, and not when the production capacity
                           of these gnomes will vastly outperform that of even a thousand mages. I can just see it, the gnomes,
                           pumping up their machines to produce instruments of destruction that any person can use. Any peasant now
                           has the capability of a low level fighter. And all those poor mages trying desperately and expensively to
                           create wands and staves. But those mages know its already doomed because they and their comrades will
                           be the only ones that can use them. "We cant just train the commoners to wield magical staves and wands
                           me-lord. Its these damn guns! All the explosion of magic and any fool from the fields can shoot down one
                           of my best troops! And that is after a single day of training!".

                           The problems just go on and on and on. No one has considered retaliation from the states that have
                           embraced the revolution. These are just some ideas...

33

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 11:23 PM           

                           Out-perform mages? Lessee...any number of mage spells can stop bullets, kill you instantly, destroy entire
                           cities in a few hours, defy all laws of physics effortlessly, mend any item instantly, bring people BACK TO
                           LIFE (wish or clone), need I go on? I REALLY doubt that guns are more destructive than say, cloudkill or
                           Power word:kill. Let ALONE pre revelutionary war guns..

                           ------------------
                           You have obviously exceeded your lowborn heritage and surged to the vanguard of goonery-Edwin
                           Odeisseron

                           [This message has been edited by TheBalor (edited 04-04-2001).]

34

     Victim
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 11:24 PM              

                           Protection from arrows works against guns. 

                           The primary advantage of guns is ease of use. Ease of doesn't matter much in a DnD world as the HP, AC,
                           and DR on many monsters are too much for normal weapons to defeat. A unit of men with primitive guns
                           would probably be less effective than the same unit with cross bows. Guns, especially the inaccurate,
                           unreliable and slow ones, aren't exactly the ultimate weapon. I can't see how getting shot with gun would be
                           much worse than a bow. Look in the DMG, good firearms are rated at D12, not the magical kill
                           anything/anyone weapons that you make them out to be.

                           Even if the guns were as effective as you believe, AoE spells and mass charm/suggestion would cause your
                           army to explode or shoot each other. How many of those peasents with a day of training would make save
                           against web, sleep or color spray, let alone powerful magics. Or simple illusion that wastes all your limited
                           ammo. 

                           How would the industrial society support itself? With druids around, not many people have worked out
                           amazing farming techniques. Probably the only reason Faerun can support its current urban population is
                           because of druids. How many people in your cities starve when the crops aren't enhanced?

                           Of course, people make the assumption that an industrial revolution would be accepted. You believe that
                           many nations would embrace technology because its advantages. I doubt it. It isn't needed and there is no
                           pressure for it. The greeks could have begun an industrial revolution but didn't. If the greek's didn't want or
                           need an industrial revolution, then why would a world rich in magic need one?

                           Not to mention the fact an industrial, consumer society faced with certain foes is completely helpless. After
                           magic is abandoned, who can stop a mind flayer? Outsiders? Dragons? How could they even know what they
                           face? Who would be prepared to resist these external threats?

35

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 11:32 PM           

                           *takes deep breath* Dragon scales are harder than reinforced steel, and more resistant according to type.
                           What do you do against etheral opponents? And ONE DAY OF TRAINING? Don't make me laugh. A policeman
                           can hit a moving target 1 out of 10 times, and that's with a modern day glock or magnum. Now, if I just
                           hand a peasant a flint lock(at best) and tell him how to reload, fire, etc.,etc., he'll miss about a million
                           times. If I were a level 2 mage, I could kill that guy with a magic missle, not to mention screw up his aim
                           with illusions, go etheral, or just use a stoneskin, he'll be dead.dead.dead.

36

     Abbas
     Member 
                               posted 04-04-2001 11:51 PM              

                           Hmm, why is it stopped?

                           What we have are a number of Elves, mostly out of world and by the time most of them would recognize the
                           facts and really do something the Gnomes would have had a few hundred years and Stealth Bombers,
                           nuclear rockets...

                           But to come back to Gnomes nature, they wouldn't start to build great Railroads. They would have an 'Iron
                           horse' around their village, be pleased and do something else. 
                           Dwarves are Ingenieurs, Gnomes are Scientists. 
                           They don't produce useful things, they produce things, because they want to know if they function.
                           Same with Gnomish Magic, Illusions are the most facinating kind of Magic.

37

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 12:00 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Victim:
                                  Protection from arrows works against guns. 

                                  The primary advantage of guns is ease of use. Ease of doesn't matter much in a DnD world as
                                  the HP, AC, and DR on many monsters are too much for normal weapons to defeat. A unit of
                                  men with primitive guns would probably be less effective than the same unit with cross bows.
                                  Guns, especially the inaccurate, unreliable and slow ones, aren't exactly the ultimate
                                  weapon. I can't see how getting shot with gun would be much worse than a bow. Look in the
                                  DMG, good firearms are rated at D12, not the magical kill anything/anyone weapons that
                                  you make them out to be.

                                  < The reason is range and armor penetration my friend. If you have not considered teh
                                  effects of armor penetration in your argument then you are completely ignoring why these
                                  weapons immediatly outclassed heavily armored knights>

                                  Even if the guns were as effective as you believe, AoE spells and mass charm/suggestion
                                  would cause your army to explode or shoot each other. How many of those peasents with a
                                  day of training would make save against web, sleep or color spray, let alone powerful magics.
                                  Or simple illusion that wastes all your limited ammo. 


                                  How would the industrial society support itself? With druids around, not many people have
                                  worked out amazing farming techniques. Probably the only reason Faerun can support its
                                  current urban population is because of druids. How many people in your cities starve when
                                  the crops aren't enhanced?

                                  Of course, people make the assumption that an industrial revolution would be accepted. You
                                  believe that many nations would embrace technology because its advantages. I doubt it. It
                                  isn't needed and there is no pressure for it. The greeks could have begun an industrial
                                  revolution but didn't. If the greek's didn't want or need an industrial revolution, then why
                                  would a world rich in magic need one?

                                  Not to mention the fact an industrial, consumer society faced with certain foes is completely
                                  helpless. After magic is abandoned, who can stop a mind flayer? Outsiders? Dragons? How
                                  could they even know what they face? Who would be prepared to resist these external
                                  threats?


                           How are they helpless. Build newer and better explosives. Build bigger guns. Shoot some cannons at the
                           Dragon. Blow up the mind flayer. Have your own mages enchant your guns. Are you daft man there isnt any
                           need to kill all the mages, only fools that are trying to hurt the revolution!

                           As for the fellow that talked about actually shooting someone with a gun. Its different hitting a moving
                           target with one bullet when that person is moving all around. It is another story when taht same man is
                           about ten feet away and closing fast. Any fool with a gun will shoot you flat in the chest at that range. Dont
                           tell me it wouldnt happen.

38

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 12:19 AM           

                           *salivates over the idea of a enchanted, +5 vorpal AK-47*

                           ------------------
                           You have obviously exceeded your lowborn heritage and surged to the vanguard of goonery-Edwin
                           Odeisseron

39

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 12:20 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Victim:
                                  Protection from arrows works against guns. 

                                  The primary advantage of guns is ease of use. Ease of doesn't matter much in a DnD world as
                                  the HP, AC, and DR on many monsters are too much for normal weapons to defeat. A unit of
                                  men with primitive guns would probably be less effective than the same unit with cross bows.
                                  Guns, especially the inaccurate, unreliable and slow ones, aren't exactly the ultimate
                                  weapon. I can't see how getting shot with gun would be much worse than a bow. Look in the
                                  DMG, good firearms are rated at D12, not the magical kill anything/anyone weapons that
                                  you make them out to be.

                                  Even if the guns were as effective as you believe, AoE spells and mass charm/suggestion
                                  would cause your army to explode or shoot each other. How many of those peasents with a
                                  day of training would make save against web, sleep or color spray, let alone powerful magics.
                                  Or simple illusion that wastes all your limited ammo. 

                                  How would the industrial society support itself? With druids around, not many people have
                                  worked out amazing farming techniques. Probably the only reason Faerun can support its
                                  current urban population is because of druids. How many people in your cities starve when
                                  the crops aren't enhanced?

                                  Of course, people make the assumption that an industrial revolution would be accepted. You
                                  believe that many nations would embrace technology because its advantages. I doubt it. It
                                  isn't needed and there is no pressure for it. The greeks could have begun an industrial
                                  revolution but didn't. If the greek's didn't want or need an industrial revolution, then why
                                  would a world rich in magic need one?

                                  Not to mention the fact an industrial, consumer society faced with certain foes is completely
                                  helpless. After magic is abandoned, who can stop a mind flayer? Outsiders? Dragons? How
                                  could they even know what they face? Who would be prepared to resist these external
                                  threats?


                           I dont know why but part of my response was deleted. 

                           You meantion spells. Well why dont the industrial nations hire their own wizards to combat those of the other
                           nations? Why not have their mages keep the other mages busy. In the meantime the foot soldiers with
                           their nifty guns can shoot the armor off the poor fools with swords and make a mess out of archers with
                           volleys of high powered shot. Why not let a wonderful archane archer have fun empowering the shots for a
                           musket? All the arguments you make about magic come to nothing. The industrial nation does not have to
                           abandon magic. They simply will use it in a different way. Enchanted cannon and muskets, or gasp cartridge
                           loaded weaponry would make short work of those dragons and illithids. 

                           Suddenly the fighter is gone, replaced by glorious alternity with joe shmoe firing shots from his hip and
                           mowing down morons in plate armor with his machine gun.

                           As for the problem with druids. Why dont the gnomes have the druids taken out? Why not hire some kindly
                           adventurers to take out those nasty barbarians that are killing men out in the fields. Why these are hard
                           working peasants that are simply trying to earn a good days labor. Something needs to be done!
                           Furthermore, who needs a druid when increased production due to the incorporation of new technology is
                           possible? dont forget that the industrial revolution inspired advances in farming as well. Those advances in
                           farming were enough to feed the growing populations of an industrialized nation. Another side note, terrorist
                           groups do not win wars.

40

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 12:50 AM           

                           Gah...I'm starting to lean towards the more magi-tech side(anyone here played FF3/6?) Umm...Lannon, why
                           do you feel you need to kill the druids and barbs? I think that they could work with the new farming
                           technology. Think about it; plant growth improved with technology, and then doubled with the spell plant
                           growth. Ya just seem a bit extreme...

                           ------------------
                           You have obviously exceeded your lowborn heritage and surged to the vanguard of goonery-Edwin
                           Odeisseron

41

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 01:07 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by TheBalor:
                                  Gah...I'm starting to lean towards the more magi-tech side(anyone here played FF3/6?)
                                  Umm...Lannon, why do you feel you need to kill the druids and barbs? I think that they could
                                  work with the new farming technology. Think about it; plant growth improved with
                                  technology, and then doubled with the spell plant growth. Ya just seem a bit extreme...



                           They dont need to be killed. However druids are more concerned with the balance of nature. That being the
                           case, stripping the land for resources and improving farming techniques by savaging the land would
                           probably arouse their attention and force some confrontation. Now, if they want to cooperate and perhaps
                           live within some designated "Wild Zones" maybe something could be worked out .

42

     Gez
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 04:59 AM           

                           Edena, please, answer me...
                           Read my previous post (on page one) and tell me WHY there would be a war. Yep, why ?

                           Because Elves and Druids are a bunch of genociding idiots that want to kill all gnomes at the slightiest
                           pretext ?

                           Because the OOC knowledge that pollutions kill animals and induce global warming is magically granted to
                           just everyone (but not those silly self-claiming "True Good" Gnome) ?

                           Because it would be impossible to mix magic and technology to create clean and reliable machinery to
                           everyone ?

                           Try to be consistant. A permanently Heated metal container can boil water without need for burning carbon.
                           A photoelectric cell can be forever alimented by a Continual Flame. There's just so much ways of having a
                           pollution-free industry in a magic world.

                           And even if you create waste, you can destroy them forever (look at Bottomless Pit in R&R for a low-level
                           way of disposing of garbage).

                           With the appropriate precautions, a railroad is of strictly no harms for nature: have it pass on bridges (like a
                           highway), so that animals pass below it without risks. No black smoke, because the vapor is produced by
                           throwing water from an Endless Decanter in a Permanently Heated chamber.

                           Lots of people on this thread acted like rampaging luddites, thirsty for gnome blood. Why so much hate ? (I
                           have to start a thread called "Hey guys, why do u hate gnomes ?")

                           Use your Int score, and your Wis score. An industrimagical revolution is not a bad, evil thing.

                           For those who claim that it will raise Gond's power over those of other gods. Not entirely true. He will sure be
                           raised in power, but as a god of invention and innovations, as soon as something becomes old-tech it's no
                           more in his domain. Compare it with Mystra's grasp over all magic. Gond would be about as important as
                           Mystra in power, but no greater.

                           Don't forget several other gods have claim over craft and tools (particularly in the Dwarven and Gnome
                           pantheon).

                           Furthermore, an industrial revolution would give more power to existing god. Akadi can become the
                           patroness of Planes and Zeppelins, for example. Shaundakul, or other travel-deity could also have claims
                           over vehicles. War gods can take claim over guns and firearms: a Torm worshipping soldier will not convert
                           to the cult of the Wonderbringer because he want to use a gun.

                           And other deity will emerge. Look at war: it's something that interest lots of people, so they are lots of war
                           gods. Once industry interest lots of people, new industry gods will emerge.

     Dareoon Dalandrove
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 06:08 AM              

                           Has anyone read the book The Jackal of Nar? I think if you wanted to add some of these advanced
                           technologies but keep the medieval feel this is a good model. The most brilliant engineering and scientific
                           mind is a short little guy too!

                           ------------------



                           Hey...luck is just one of my many skills.

     Rincewind
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 06:54 AM           

                           Go check out the Mondus Fumus setting in the Whereabouts boards... the technology there is a fusion of
                           tech and magic (musket with an extradimensional space to store bullets). I'm bumping it now.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 07:36 AM              


                           I've read the Posts.
                           Read them, and concluded that:

                           The Industrial Revolution of the Gnomes is not stopped, after all.
                           It has the backing of too many allied nations at this point to be easily stopped.

                           The gnomes start combining magic with technology (see the articles by Gez on this page and on page one.)
                           They invent clean technologies. The skies do not pollute over their cities.
                           They build with a minimum of destruction to their environment, using magic.
                           The gnomes attempt to deal with their neighbors peacefully, advertising their new technologies as beneficial,
                           something to be desired. 
                           The peaceful and beneficial use of combined technology and magic, with all it's new wonders, is advertised
                           in every city that will listen, shown to the people in World Fair type exhibitions.

                           Unfortunately, the Zhentarim, Red Wizards, Lords of Calimshan, and the rulers of Mulhorand are not so
                           reasonable.
                           These nations and wizards begin a mad production of magical firearms and magical cannon.
                           Great Red Wizard Ironbacks with hulls of enchanted steel and Cannons of Accuracy roar into the Sea of
                           Fallen Stars.
                           A similar situation occurs in the Moonsea.

                           There is no war. Yet.
                           The gnomes do not desire war. They will not, however, simply abandon their magical technology because
                           someone asks them to.
                           The nations now involved in magical technological research aren't listening to anyone.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-05-2001).]

     Gez
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 08:19 AM           

                           Thanks to have taken into account my (and also other, less vocal people's) objections on polluting gnomes.

                           Well, it's an interesting scenario. Maybe we should propose that to Greenwood (as you place this revolution
                           in the Realms).
                           It could make it way in D&D 4e's Realms 
                           What would be interesting is that the "Forgotten Folk" will suddenly be the center of much attentions. Maybe
                           this was even the reason of their technocrusade, they were tired of being ignored...

                           Hum... With their innate knack for illusion, I think Gnomes could make excellent movie theaters, and
                           fabulous films. I predict a great success of Gnomes in the leisure industry (once Dwarves will have taken
                           over the heavy metalworking industry).

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 01:44 PM              

                           Here's how you can figure that the industrial revolution would EVENTUALLY be stopped.

                           As people move more and more towards technology they invaribly forget how to do things for themselves.
                           How many people here know how to ride horses? I'd wager that number is smaller than back in the medival
                           times. Or how many can start a fire with two sticks?

                           So people find easier ways to do things. Fighters die out because no one needs to spend all their time
                           training when they can aim and fire. Wizards die out because no one needs to spend years studying light or
                           produce fire when they can flip a switch, take train, irrigate by turning a knob, and so on. With the wonders
                           of technology attainable, people stop looking to the gods to solve their problems and clerics and paladins
                           go out. The barbarians are civilized and become warriors. Druids and elves retreat to the forests and protect
                           themselves with wards. Rogues and bards flourish, as do experts, warriors, and commoners.

                           And this continues for 200 years until all the humanoids that knew about the wonders of the fantasy age are
                           dead and buried.

                           Then the elves and druids come back, bringing something that no one has known about for years - magic.

                           Imagine if a wizard, a cleric, a druid, and a sorcerer dropped into the middle of your local city. Do you think
                           the police, or even the army, could stop them? You get a lucky shot in on the wizard, the cleric raised him.
                           The sorcerer tears apart the riot squad with a single fireball. Tanks are swallowed whole and planes buffeted
                           out of the sky by the druid.

                           So the gnomes would win for a while, yes. But the Coalition Against Gnomish Technology (CAGT) ultimately
                           moves region by region, cleansing the land from the gnomish perversions, permitting only those limited
                           things that do not upset the natural balance to survive. The druids become the Lords of the Land, acting as
                           regional peace-keepers and overseers. The elves become the Lords of the Culture, acting as the ruling race
                           until humanity can recover from the dark age CAGT sent them spiraling into.

                           And ultimately, hundreds of years farther into the future the forces of CAGT have succeeded in breeding a
                           magical United Toril-Sphere Alliance (UTSA) that lives in unity with nature and provides for all the needs of
                           the blended culture with clean, efficient magic.

                           Oh, the industrial revolution is stopped - this much you can be assured of. And the damage those pesky
                           gnomes caused will be restored with patience and magical purity.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Abbas
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 02:00 PM              

                           That's complete nonsense. Nobody would stop to learn Magic, because Spellcasters would earn the big
                           money.

                           There are thousand things we would need machines for millions of bucks, a single Wizard or Cleric can do
                           with Magic.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-05-2001 06:58 PM              

                           So, if what I'm hearing (see above Posts) is true, the Gnomish Industrial Revolution gives way to the
                           Supremacy of the Druids and Elves.
                           They now rule all of Toril, and no technology is allowed at all that they do not permit.
                           In fact, they rule all of Realmspace. The United Toril-Sphere Alliance (UTSA) reigns supreme.
                           All you dwarves out there, take note!

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-05-2001).]


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




  Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                  Other Archived Stuff 
                                                    What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 3) 

                                                                     UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                 profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     naya
     Member 
                              posted 04-05-2001 08:50 PM              

                           my 25th level merchant (let's make him a rogue)... will work an alliance with the gnomes (with my +36 in
                           diplomacy and my charisma of 28, my "natural" roll of 20)..
                           then i'll create the first multinational company. i'll hire little half-orcs children to work in my factories 15
                           hours a day and pay them one copper a month (just so that i have an excuse not to call it slavery!).. then
                           with my new superpowerfull company i'll start taking over every single industry and finally taking over the
                           world... that is when I will invent the word "capitalism"...

                           after that,my other personality will take over tthe body of the merchat: a 25th level cleric named marx...

     Lannon
     Member 
                              posted 04-05-2001 09:42 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Estlor:
                                  Here's how you can figure that the industrial revolution would EVENTUALLY be stopped.

                                  As people move more and more towards technology they invaribly forget how to do things
                                  for themselves. How many people here know how to ride horses? I'd wager that number is
                                  smaller than back in the medival times. Or how many can start a fire with two sticks?

                                  So people find easier ways to do things. Fighters die out because no one needs to spend all
                                  their time training when they can aim and fire. Wizards die out because no one needs to
                                  spend years studying light or produce fire when they can flip a switch, take train, irrigate
                                  by turning a knob, and so on. With the wonders of technology attainable, people stop
                                  looking to the gods to solve their problems and clerics and paladins go out. The barbarians
                                  are civilized and become warriors. Druids and elves retreat to the forests and protect
                                  themselves with wards. Rogues and bards flourish, as do experts, warriors, and
                                  commoners.

                                  And this continues for 200 years until all the humanoids that knew about the wonders of
                                  the fantasy age are dead and buried.

                                  Then the elves and druids come back, bringing something that no one has known about for
                                  years - magic.

                                  Imagine if a wizard, a cleric, a druid, and a sorcerer dropped into the middle of your local
                                  city. Do you think the police, or even the army, could stop them? You get a lucky shot in on
                                  the wizard, the cleric raised him. The sorcerer tears apart the riot squad with a single
                                  fireball. Tanks are swallowed whole and planes buffeted out of the sky by the druid.

                                  So the gnomes would win for a while, yes. But the Coalition Against Gnomish Technology
                                  (CAGT) ultimately moves region by region, cleansing the land from the gnomish
                                  perversions, permitting only those limited things that do not upset the natural balance to
                                  survive. The druids become the Lords of the Land, acting as regional peace-keepers and
                                  overseers. The elves become the Lords of the Culture, acting as the ruling race until
                                  humanity can recover from the dark age CAGT sent them spiraling into.

                                  And ultimately, hundreds of years farther into the future the forces of CAGT have
                                  succeeded in breeding a magical United Toril-Sphere Alliance (UTSA) that lives in unity with
                                  nature and provides for all the needs of the blended culture with clean, efficient magic.

                                  Oh, the industrial revolution is stopped - this much you can be assured of. And the damage
                                  those pesky gnomes caused will be restored with patience and magical purity.



                           This is crazy. You are vastly exagerating the powers available to wizards and you are totally ignoring the
                           advantages available in modern technology. You bet I think an army with rifles could take out a long pc
                           party. It would take all of an instant for the military to put so much metal in them that they wouldnt be
                           recognizable as human. That could happen in the first round of combat. Yah one riot squad down, of
                           course that does nothing for the thousands behind him. All of those thousands carrying firepower superior
                           to batallions of sword wielding men. All that firepower in little cartridge loaded weapons. You think the
                           fighter can stand up to that, the wizard, the cleric? Give me a break!!!

                           Not to meantion that you are still ignoring the fact that magic will have its uses. Ignoring the fact that we
                           have modern day warriors, ignoring the fact that we have modern day clerics.

                           The stupid druids can be massacred so can the elves. And guess what if no one is worshipping the gods
                           they start to slip farther and farther away. No more magic spells for clerics and druids. Not to meantion
                           that if, as you suggested (because i certainly didnt), that wizards begin to disappear then so does the
                           weave and so does mystra. No more magic period. Of course there isnt any need to kill off magic, like I
                           said an enchanted assault rifle would be something special.


     Lannon
     Member 
                              posted 04-05-2001 11:33 PM              

                           bump

     TheBalor
     Member 
                              posted 04-05-2001 11:45 PM           

                           therein lies your error. MODERN technology, my friend, does not yet exist. The best they have are
                           flintlocks, and those take forever to load. I wonder why we all think it would erupt into war. Mages would
                           make the best of the situation, and although there are many things nowadays that can do a fraction of
                           the things wizards could do( though at a much,much higher price) wizards can ALWAYS outdo I.R.
                           technology. And clerical magic would stay strong, for though there are many millions of atheists/agnostics
                           in this world, I believe that is due to the utter lack of proof of divinity. Clerics are also far more efficient,
                           and can bring back the dead. BUT, if steampunk,wizardry, and clerical magic combine...Man, you'd have
                           one helluva civilization. As for druids and rangers? F*ck them.

                           ------------------


     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 01:58 AM           

                           How does technology deal with Improved Invisibility? Remember, it's magic, I can see you, but I give off
                           no energy in ANY spectrum, if I did dwarves would be immune to Invisibility. As far as bullets, you are
                           forgetting Protection from Normal Missiles. As far as the early days of the war go, our own history tell you
                           that a squad of archers will annihilate easily twice their number of musket, or even single shot rifle types.
                           Our world had many cultural blocks to the growth of archer based armies. The few who utilized archers
                           gained overwhelming victories in what seemed to be one sided battles against them. In a world with such
                           things as Elven nations dedicated to archery, and archer based military, the early gunners and artillerists
                           are screwed. Guns became popular because any idiot can pick one up and kill with it with no training, but if
                           there had been an army against it's makers, and they (the pro-tech types) had armed their soldiers with,
                           say, Civil War era guns, the archers would win with very few casualties. The guns development would
                           have ended right then and there, along with the rest of the 'Industrial Revolution' that the Elvish army was
                           out to halt. (And btw, trained police officers, who I respect, miss way more than two thirds of their shots at
                           shoot-out ranges of under six feet according to their own statistics.)

                           The 'why' of the war is the existence of the ability to see the future, and of gods who do not want their
                           world ruined. Add in that the 'D&D Universe' is supposed to be based on more absolute standards of Good
                           and Evil, and you have people out to stop the eventual destruction of their world. Make no mistake, bad
                           people will make trains that pollute, and will toss their garbage anywhere, regardless of ways to do things
                           cleanly because, hey "dem wizurds cost money, and I gots to gets my profits!" (can't lose those extra
                           three coppers a month.) Not to mention noise pollution, and the disturbance to the virgin forests inherent
                           in building and running even a 'clean' 'elevated' railway straight across the land. (And remember, Faerun
                           is not the cesspool of misery that the real dark ages were and has magic, so the growth of technology is
                           not needed to feed the people, or stem the spread of disease. And there are plenty of races who are at
                           their essence magic, and would rapidly be killed by our polluted way of living.)

                           So, back to war, and Death To Technology!

                           Blood Jester

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die.

     mastermind
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 05:27 AM              

                           bump

                           ------------------
                           mastermind

                           The Keeper of the 
                           Dungeon Dimension

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 06:06 AM              

                           Ok, I have read the above Threads.
                           And, I must conclude, sadly, that:

                           The elves and druids do actually go to war against the gnomes and all the nations industrializing.
                           Some nations and religions join the elves and druids.
                           Some nations and religions join the gnomes and industrializing nations.
                           Let us assume a major war is now in progress on Toril.

                           Which side does your character take? And why?
                           If your character does not take sides, and remains neutral, why?

     Gez
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 06:43 AM           

                           I join the Gnome!
                           Fight the stupid, obscurantist Druids who do not understand technology, magic and nature can combine
                           nicely!
                           Kill these obnoxious, elitists bastards!

                           Estlor, your Druids are Talibans!

                           I encourage all who want to fight against obscurantism and oppression to choose the good side: the
                           Gnome Technomages' one!

                           (And for all the do-gooders here, I'll repeat once again that Gnomes are NG, whereas Druids are TN:
                           Gnomes act for the betterment of all, Druids act to protect the statu-quo, even if it's not optimal).

                           Estlor, be ready for a bad surprise: Gnomish technology is deeply entertwined with magic. People continue
                           to become wizard, cleric (and even druid) in the industrialized land, because they fit the engineer/scientist
                           role.

                           So, magic don't disappear, it even becomes omnipresent. In the average gnomish city, you have
                           everwarm chamber vaporing everflowing water, the vapor activate electric generator, condensate, and is
                           then canalized to warm habitations, before being annihilated (to avoid flooding).

                           Vehicles are similarly powered by magical infinite energy sources. Magic is studied.

                           As a result, the gnome industry will not looks like our mundane industry, far from it. Magical wards will
                           protect engine. And when the army will have to battle the revolted Taliban-druids, the Gnomish Military
                           Force will have +5 Rifles, +4 Cannons of Flaming Burst loaded with +3 Brillant Energy Flaming Missile;
                           soldiers will be equipped by Adamantine Powersuit of Lifeforce regenerations, etc.

                           It will not be a fight of High Magic against Technology, but a fight of Primitivism+High Magic against
                           High-Tech+High-Magic.

                           Guess who will won...

     Gez
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 06:56 AM           

                           Invisibility ?
                           Duh! Have you seen the Bow of True Arrow ? True Strike at will! (so you fire one round on two, but you're
                           pretty sure to hit).
                           True Strike allow you to ignore miss chance due to concealment, invisibility, blur, displacement, mirror
                           image, etc. Against anything!
                           Protection from arrow give you DR 20/+1 against projectile weapons.
                           All I can tell you is that Keen Flaming +5 bullets fired by a +5 Rifle of True Hits will be something like
                           d12+1d6+10 damages, ignoring all DR except those of the X/- forms, and ignoring misschance from all
                           magic tricks.

                           Re-read my posts (I insist) all you gnome-haters: they will have several gods behind them (BTW, you do
                           remember that Gond, Deneir and Mystra are rather friendly ? All knowledge-deity tend to appreciate each
                           other).

                           You know, reloading time for a Magical Musket with Bullet of Returning is pretty small: you fire, you hit,
                           the bullet is ready, lather, rinse, repeat.

                           Gnome Rules !

     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 10:27 AM              

                           You honestly over-estimate the human nature that everyone has.

                           Point in case: Humans are lazy. Do you know how a VCR works? Not exactly, because all you need to know
                           is press play and it does.

                           So even if the technology would be magical (which, if you go back to page 1, it states they discover STEAM
                           power, which is natural and implies their technology will be a natural development, not magical), only a
                           handful would even remember the magic needed to build it. Suppose you have an efficient, enchanted
                           construction plant where all you do is turn a nob and a gnomish whizzel-wob is created. After a hundred
                           years, no one has a clue how to make a whizzel-wob because all they know is turn a nob and it's there.
                           Likewise, the machine never breaks down, so no one knows how to enchant a new one.

                           So when the elvish wizards come and dispel the machine, no more whizzel-wobs.

                           Do you know how to fix your car at home? Most do not because they don't have to. Imagine a world where
                           enchanted cars never broke down. Soon no one would know how to fix them or enchant them because
                           they always were just there.

                           Even if technology is for the good of all, that's why the elves and druids oppose it. Technology makes
                           people lazy and ignorant. By taking the technology away and creating a new society, the elves foster the
                           relearning of lost crafts and arts until the world is a more learned place.

                           So yes, people WOULD stop practicing magic and praying to the gods for help. Why waste all that time
                           learning magic missile when you can pick up a gnomish handgun of oopsie and do the same thing with no
                           training? And with no potions of longevity in the game anymore, soon the great masters die out and only
                           the elves and druids have magic.

                           Face it, the gnomes may have good intentions, but the advent of technology means the destruction of
                           magic as we know it. And as such, the new Gnomish Trade League (GTL) will eventually fall to he CAGT
                           and give yield to the UTSA. And thank heavens that the elves are good as well - imagine if the orcs took
                           over!

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 12:35 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Gez:
                                  Invisibility ?
                                  Duh! Have you seen the Bow of True Arrow ? True Strike at will! (so you fire one round on
                                  two, but you're pretty sure to hit).
                                  True Strike allow you to ignore miss chance due to concealment, invisibility, blur,
                                  displacement, mirror image, etc. Against anything!
                                  Protection from arrow give you DR 20/+1 against projectile weapons.
                                  All I can tell you is that Keen Flaming +5 bullets fired by a +5 Rifle of True Hits will be
                                  something like d12+1d6+10 damages, ignoring all DR except those of the X/- forms, and
                                  ignoring misschance from all magic tricks.

                                  Re-read my posts (I insist) all you gnome-haters: they will have several gods behind them
                                  (BTW, you do remember that Gond, Deneir and Mystra are rather friendly ? All
                                  knowledge-deity tend to appreciate each other).

                                  You know, reloading time for a Magical Musket with Bullet of Returning is pretty small: you
                                  fire, you hit, the bullet is ready, lather, rinse, repeat.

                                  Gnome Rules !

  Gez:

                           I was going off topic and replying to your comments about modern day 'real world' police dealing with the
                           sudden appearance of an adventuring party. 

                           But I will say that most of the pro-techno folks seem to be relying on a LOT of magic to win this war. What
                           happens when the majority of mages and non-PC-race magic beings join the anti-tech side out of
                           self-preservation?

                           Also, druids no longer need to be true neutral any more. Things will get scary when the Neutral Good and
                           Neutral Evil druids band together in a common cause (along with the LN, CN, and TN druids.)

                           Blood Jester

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 3)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Icarus
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 01:39 PM           

                           Well, it has been an interesting read, but now I think I'll answer the question.

                           My players would either:
                           A - jump on the tech bandwagon and milk it for all its worth.


                           Or

                           B - fight to the death against the encroaching technologies.


     Enkhidu
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 02:03 PM              

                           As an interesting aside...

                           You might want to pick up a book called The Case of the Toxic Spell Dump. It's a neat book that details a
                           "modern" world that uses magic for all the little things that we use technology for.

                           It's an interesting, Alternate Earth read.

                           Enkhidu

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 09:12 PM              

                           Looking at the Posts above, I would have to conclude that the gnomes and their industrializing allies are
                           currently winning the war against the elves and druids.

                           Primarily because the gnomes and their allies are also using magic, in addition to their technology. 
                           They are combining technology and magic into technomagic.
                           Their foes are only using pure magic.

                           Also, the gnomes are winning because their allies are ruthless.
                           Ruthless. These industrializing nations are willing to do whatever it takes to win, building ever better (and
                           more horrific) weapons of war, attacking and burning whole elvish forests, devastating their own natural
                           environments with mines and logging.
                           The gnomes disavow such behavior, and do not engage in it, but they have no control over their power
                           mad allies, who see technomagic as the way to world supremacy.

                           The gnomes might even go to war against these nations, but the elves and druids are attacking them
                           also, so the gnomes have no choice but to carry on their part of the war against said elves and druids.

                           The nations who have joined the elves and druids are at a disadvantage.
                           They have only pure magic, and no technomagic.
                           Thus, they are outmatched. They are fighting hard, but the magical firearms and magical cannon, the
                           enemy Ironbacks of the sea, are taking a heavy toll on them.

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 09:47 PM              

                           My character, of no special importance, would definitely join the Technomagocracy. Guns are cool. 
                           "BANG! Hee hee hee he...."

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     TheBalor
     Member 
                              posted 04-06-2001 09:58 PM           

                           Lessee here...in one cornah lots of animals. With a teensy bit of magical backup. And a bunch of hippie
                           elves. Against archmages, goodly, neutral, and evil priests, just about every nation/city-state/powerful
                           orginization in the world that believes in progress, and better lives for their people(or more power). Huh.
                           Who's in the right now? 

                           ------------------


     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 12:24 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Blood Jester:
                                  How does technology deal with Improved Invisibility? Remember, it's magic, I can see you,
                                  but I give off *no energy in ANY spectrum, if I did dwarves would be immune to
                                  Invisibility. Blood Jester

*



                           Very simply, Eventually someone will invent RADAR or SONAR. In fact in a world with invisiblity they would
                           be invented faster, Your not phased, the Radar or Sonar ping will bounce off you so slick, If you really
                           want to hide from technology you have to go etherial, invisiblity isn't going to do it.



     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 12:48 AM           

                           Everyone seems to be overlooking those teensy-weensy magical critters we humbly refer to as DRAGONS.
                           Since these guys are all intelligent enough to see a train-wreck headed their way, I think I can safely say
                           they will pretty much unanimously way in on the side of us 'wussy' elves, druids, and critters. There is no
                           way that the technomagic side can hope to scale up the pace of their discovery/invention cycle fast enough
                           to counter these bad boys. Our side will use our magic (as well as their own) to buffer them against the
                           'magic' side of the technomagic coalition, and they can easily handle anything 'tech' that the fledgling
                           technomagic forces can hurl at them.

                           Score one for the good guys.

                           Blood Jester

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die.

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-07-2001).]

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 12:54 AM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:

                                  Very simply, Eventually someone will invent RADAR or SONAR. In fact in a world with
                                  invisiblity they would be invented faster, Your not phased, the Radar or Sonar ping will
                                  bounce off you so slick, If you really want to hide from technology you have to go etherial,
                                  invisiblity isn't going to do it.




                           Silence 15' Radius. Bye-bye Sonar. And I think RADAR will take long enough to develop to be irrelevant in
                           our little conflict. And in the 'real' world, radar can NOT target accurately enough (from a hand-held unit)
                           for a foot soldier to target an individual with a handgun unless they stand still for a long time and let him
                           set up two tripods with RADAR and gun to target.

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die.

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 01:22 AM              

                           Just as one final thing for everyone on this thread that seems to think that technology would never
                           devolop in DND world becuase magic is better, You'ld better rule 0 out the crossbow. 

                           Oh while your at it, Rule 0 out the sword, It I can throw a fireball at you, why invent the sword.

                           Technology just happens, It's so much better than spells that you can only use so many times a day. It's
                           inevitable.

                           None of your Eco Warriors are Eco Warriors becuase no one realizes without looking into the future that
                           this is dangerous to the enviroment and no one is going to waste there per day spell alotment on looking
                           into the future of this without reason.



     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 02:19 AM              


                           Very well. The above article makes sense. I'll go with it.

                           The dragons join the war on the side of the elves and druids.
                           The entrance of dragons into the war escalates everything dramatically.
                           Subsequently, there is colossal destruction as those dragons target industrial areas.
                           Huge explosions and fires destroy large areas of major cities. Dragons streak across the skies, smashing
                           trains and sinking ironbacks. The fledgling telegraph invented by the gnomes, communications carried by
                           wires, is shredded.
                           Farmers everywhere flee their fields, leaving their crops to rot, terrified of the death from the sky. 
                           Subsequently, anarchy and starvation, and disease, break out over wide areas of Faerun.

                           Now, there is GREAT anger against the elves, druids, and their draconic allies, because of the massive
                           civilian casualities.
                           In the city firestorms, thousands burned to death. Others lie crippled and maimed from explosions. Strict
                           rationing of food is in effect, and people spend much of their time in newly built underground shelters.

                           The gnomes suffered less because they were underground heavily to begin with, but they now firmly
                           embrace their allies, and ignore all the deprivations their allies had been doing, because what the dragons
                           are doing is much worse.
                           The loose coalition of industrializing nations, previously only a loose confederation, declares themselves
                           unified against the foe.
                           They are taking the elves, druids, and dragons seriously now.
                           They are now longer thinking about defeating these enemies.
                           They are thinking about exterminating these enemies.
                           There is now a state of total war. 
                           All elves caught in the gnomish/industrialized states regions are imprisoned or killed outright.
                           All druidical religions are outlawed in these areas, the druids imprisoned or killed, and all other clerical
                           institutions are shut down or convert over to wartime, using their powers to aid their native lands.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 02:34 AM              


                           Oh yes, I forgot something.

                           Considering the capabilities of archmages and archmagistresses with Time Stop (see the thread How to
                           cast 19 to 54 spells using the core rules):

                           A second wave of massive destruction hits both sides as the archmages and archmagistresses take to the
                           field.
                           Kings and Queens die, their royal palaces are smashed flat, mage towers are blown to smithereens, secret
                           fortresses annihilated, command and control centers disintegrated, and vast numbers of civilians flee the
                           exposed cities for the imagined safety of forest and country.


     paperboy
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 02:51 AM           

                           Hmmm . . . well, let's see. Gnomes, industrial revolution, capitalism, modernism, . . . I got it. I would wait
                           it out. As a 25th level wizard I'd extend my life a good long time and wait for the world to turn real sour.
                           We are talking full-on modernization of enough of the globe to create a worldwide consummer society that
                           it totally dependant on what is essentially an information storage device. And THAT is when I will spring
                           into action. I will rename myself "Bill Gates" and head up a 'company' called microsoft. Eventually I will
                           become the single most wealthy and powerful mortal in existence and be able to defy even the gods. I
                           figure by then I'll be like 90th level, if I play my cards right, and then I will simply ascend into the
                           heavens with my unlimited power and cause no end of misery on earth. For you see, I will be an evil god
                           who creates software that is glitchy and funky and dumb. Muhahah. MUhahah. MUAHAHAHH!!!

                           . . . never let me post again. 

                           [This message has been edited by paperboy (edited 04-07-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 03:03 AM              

                           War Update #1:

                           On the side of the Elvish Alliance:

                           Blood Jester (he was always on the elven side, and has won great renown)
                           Estlor (he was always on the elven side, and is famous for talking the dragons into fighting on the elven
                           side)
                           Victim (he is famous for helping to start the war, with his massive sabotage of machines, factories,
                           depots, and the destruction of vast amounts of gnomish research. He's still fighting, leading his covert
                           forces to victory)

                           On the side of the Technomancy Confederation:

                           The Balor (he was neutral, but he didn't like elves or druids, apparently - they tried to arrest him, so he
                           joined the technomancy)
                           Darwin of Mind (he was neutral, but his opinions caused the elves to arrest him: he's escaped and joined
                           the technomancy)
                           Gez (he was always on the technomancer side, and he is ardently fighting in their cause)
                           Icarus (he's actually on both sides, but nevermind that ... )
                           Lannon (he's been on the technomancer side from the start, and has won great victories for them)
                           Riot Gear (he's eagerly joined the technomancer side)


                           Neutrals 

                           Enkhidu (this philosophical character is contemplating it all, and trying to stay out of the mess)
                           Naya (not on either side, but he IS now a wealthy character: his war profiteering and slave labor tactics
                           have filled his secret treasury with a million gold pieces)
                           Paperboy (he, like a lot of other figures in the shadows, is waiting for the war to end so he can take over
                           in the ensuing power vacuum)

                           Upper Krust, where are you?! You could end this war - you're bright enough to figure out the way to finish
                           it ...

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-07-2001).]

     elfric
     Member 
                              posted 04-07-2001 08:48 AM              

                           My gnome would be in the front of the train shouting "stupid humans it´s our time now"
                           lalalalala


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                   This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 4) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Dr Skull
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 09:16 AM              

                           I'd join the Gnomes in a second. (Besides the fact that I hate Druids and often play Gnomes. Technology
                           means more leisure and less hard work for more people, and I'm all for that.

                           ------------------
                           Dr Skull
                           Infidel defilers, they shall all drown in lakes of blood.

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 10:05 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Blood Jester:
                                  How does technology deal with Improved Invisibility? Remember, it's magic, I can see you,
                                  but I give off *no energy in ANY spectrum, if I did dwarves would be immune to Invisibility.
                                  As far as bullets, you are forgetting Protection from Normal Missiles. As far as the early days
                                  of the war go, our own history tell you that a squad of archers will annihilate easily twice their
                                  number of musket, or even single shot rifle types. Our world had many cultural blocks to the
                                  growth of archer based armies. The few who utilized archers gained overwhelming victories in
                                  what seemed to be one sided battles against them. In a world with such things as Elven
                                  nations dedicated to archery, and archer based military, the early gunners and artillerists are
                                  screwed. Guns became popular because any idiot can pick one up and kill with it with no
                                  training, but if there had been an army against it's makers, and they (the pro-tech types) had
                                  armed their soldiers with, say, Civil War era guns, the archers would win with very few
                                  casualties. The guns development would have ended right then and there, along with the rest
                                  of the 'Industrial Revolution' that the Elvish army was out to halt. (And btw, trained police
                                  officers, who I respect, miss way more than two thirds of their shots at shoot-out ranges of
                                  under six feet according to their own statistics.)

                                  Blood Jester
*


                           I'd restate your anti-tech argument if I were you. Civil war guns are actually enough superior to bows and
                           arrows to prove you wrong. Earlier ones were pretty poor, but once the Minie ball was introduced, there was a
                           sea change in warfare. The Minie ball allowed for reasonable rapid reloading of rifled weapons. This
                           increased effective range to something like 1000 yards. No bow can do that. Also given the pre packages
                           charges and bullets, reloading was not so slow anymore. You took out the paper case, tore it with your
                           teeth, poured it down the barrel, dropped a bullet on it (I'm not sure if you had to pack it down or not in this
                           era, you probably did), placed a percussion cap on the firing pan, and BLAM. Then you could really reach out
                           and touch someone. The civil war was so bloody because technology had advanced while tactics hadn't.

                           Also the Civil war did see the introduction of repeating rifles (the Henry and the Spencer), breechloading
                           artillery, and the Gatling gun. 
                           Protection from normal missiles will do nothing against artillery. Improved invisibility won't do much against
                           massed fire into the area. 

                           However, if you are talking about earlier weapons, like American Revolutionary War period, then yes, those
                           muskets sucked. However the case was made for Railroad era technology, and since weapons always keep
                           pace with other technology, I'd say the mages are in trouble. 

                           Also the real advantage of the tech side- logistics. Railroads mean you can get your troops to any battle
                           much more quickly. Thus troops don't need to be dispersed to guard a front. Also re-supply becomes much
                           easier. 

                           I'm not saying that it's be a romp or anything, but technology does have its advantages. 

                           Buzzard

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 04:17 PM           

                           My level 25th necromancer (actually he is more but that is another matter) would make alliances on the
                           technomancer sides early, and while the was escalate gather an huge army of undead to protect his interest,
                           while he would aid the gnome with extensive magical knowledge and research. His life devoted to the study
                           of magic he would use his alliance with the gnomes to gather all magical material book, knowledge and so
                           on he could, make his carstle a sanctuary for all people devoted solely to magic as a protection. By the time
                           the dragons do enter the war and the time mage do start his estate would be well protected by the magic
                           and observing the war, the gnomes no longer completely honouring their agreement would still be kept
                           allianced, but in a passive way. 

                           My necromancer would gather those he could and prepare for the gods interception in the war, just in case
                           setting up a stronghold on a demiplane specifically created for this, gather all things magical they can. The
                           undead armies gathered would still be guarding the estate but also expanding their territory gathering land
                           as far as possible, devoting the land to the study of magic, integrrated with technology and as a stand
                           alone, using whatever means of magic and technology to keep enemies at bay. This there is a large focus
                           on magic education of youth also becomes an important part of those villages/towns gathered under their
                           rule. 

                           The plan is to gatehr as much magic as possible and create a safe haven for it, offering that druids can
                           study side by side with gnomes how to make nature and technology co-exist, but at the same time use
                           powerful magic that those that comes over their board are true to their word and bind them to their
                           agreement. 

                           As soon as a reasonable power base at home is established, then seek out both parts to negotiate peace
                           treaty for the better of all.

                           hmm sounds like gun 

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 05:25 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                  Very well. The above article makes sense. I'll go with it.

                                  The dragons join the war on the side of the elves and druids.
                                  The entrance of dragons into the war escalates everything dramatically.
                                  Subsequently, there is colossal destruction as those dragons target industrial areas.
                                  Huge explosions and fires destroy large areas of major cities. Dragons streak across the
                                  skies, smashing trains and sinking ironbacks. The fledgling telegraph invented by the
                                  gnomes, communications carried by wires, is shredded.
                                  Farmers everywhere flee their fields, leaving their crops to rot, terrified of the death from
                                  the sky. 
                                  Subsequently, anarchy and starvation, and disease, break out over wide areas of Faerun.

                                  Now, there is GREAT anger against the elves, druids, and their draconic allies, because of the
                                  massive civilian casualities.
                                  In the city firestorms, thousands burned to death. Others lie crippled and maimed from
                                  explosions. Strict rationing of food is in effect, and people spend much of their time in newly
                                  built underground shelters.

                                  The gnomes suffered less because they were underground heavily to begin with, but they
                                  now firmly embrace their allies, and ignore all the deprivations their allies had been doing,
                                  because what the dragons are doing is much worse.
                                  The loose coalition of industrializing nations, previously only a loose confederation, declares
                                  themselves unified against the foe.
                                  They are taking the elves, druids, and dragons seriously now.
                                  They are now longer thinking about defeating these enemies.
                                  They are thinking about exterminating these enemies.
                                  There is now a state of total war. 
                                  All elves caught in the gnomish/industrialized states regions are imprisoned or killed
                                  outright.
                                  All druidical religions are outlawed in these areas, the druids imprisoned or killed, and all
                                  other clerical institutions are shut down or convert over to wartime, using their powers to aid
                                  their native lands.


                           Very well the dragons are in it. Now its time to make them an offer. Look at this prototype most magnificent
                           dragon, for us this is a monstrously huge gun which would be unwieldy in combat and impossible for us to
                           use. For you it is the ultimate extension of your own prowess. We offer you a handgun for the dragon, no
                           other creature has the strength and power of you and your brethren. Only you dragons can use these
                           weapons... If you will take up arms on our side we will begin providing these arms to your most magnificent
                           selves. Will you be willing to aid us? 

                           As for magic, we realize its usefulness. It helps our economy, helps production, and our mages can keep
                           their mages busy. 

                           And remember to give our industrialized societies a chance to retaliate Edena, we have to be able to kill
                           some of these dragons and some of these mages...

                           I think its time to set some ounfriendly neighbors homes on fire, and I want to know about the dragons
                           responses.

                           been fun

     maddman75
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 05:39 PM              

                           Alright boys and girls, try this one on for size....

                           The great technology war has spread across faerun. Several powerful characters would likely seek to escape
                           to somewhere saner. Some of them would undoubtedly make thier way to Sigil to relax a bit. 

                           The planars would hear of this war between nature and the technology. The celestial would weep at the loss
                           of life. The Modrons might be tempted to go and join the gnomes. The Slaadi would eat whoever was trying
                           to tell them about it.

                           But the demons and devils would drool.

                           Both would want the weapons for the blood war. Devils would appear and make offers to the gnomes, help
                           against the nature lovers in exchange for thier weaponry.

                           The Demons would start raiding the gnomish areas mercilessly, stealing what they could. As the war
                           escalates, several Demon princes try to make deals with the nature lovers - we'll help you destroy the
                           techies, just let us take the stufff when the fighting is over.

                           It doesn't really matter if either side takes the fiends up on thier offer. They will see this as a possible edge
                           in their endless war. They will send fiend after fiend into faerun, fighting for all eternity. By the time the
                           gnomes or techies could be said to have won, the fiends will be so deeply entrinced they will have forgotten
                           why they are fighting on this plane in the first place. Faerun is now the from lines in the Blood War.

                           I hope you gnomes are happy!

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla."

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 06:02 PM              

                           Furthermore, now that we have technology we are not as needful of magic arms for our men. Our mages
                           and dragons can be offered a large percentage of the magical spoils and we need only collect large amounts
                           of essential ore (iron, steel, etc). 

                           As said we can use enhancements on our weapons. Our weapons can be enchanted. These can be accuracy
                           enchantments, speed enhancements etc.. Additionally our industrialized societies can keep working on
                           ammunition research, this is most important and needs to be developed. Furthermore, Edena has already
                           given us railroads, so technically we should already have cartridge loaded weaponry. This means that we
                           need only find the mechanisms appropriate for rapid fire capability (of course observe that at this time in
                           our own history the gatling gun was available and had a rate of fire that exceeded most modern machine
                           guns. These rapid firing weapons can be enchanted, perhaps an enchantment to have them spin the barrels
                           on their own... Of course when the technology comes along the magic can be replaced with the mechanics.). 

                           Furthermore, its time to contact the dwarves. They should be informed that some are taking a negative view
                           of technology and may take some of their ire out on the followers of Clangeddin(sp?). We would like their
                           help, this will include an offer of peace and joint industrialization and research. "Your dwarven fighters will be
                           given the chance to be trained with our weaponry and the weaponry produced by the revolution in the future.
                           This will aid you in your war against the underdark races. And will further protect the dwarven nation from
                           dangerous outlanders. Additionally, your homes will no longer be inhabited by the putrid scum, orcs, and
                           drow. We ask only that we come together as brothers in this war against the barbaric magic users whom do
                           nothing but destroy our homes and unleash dragons in our midst. Will you join us?"

                           Furthermore, I want to point out the benefits of technology for those taking part in overland commerce.
                           Bodyguards can be armed with powerful weaponry that drastically increases survivability. Undoubtedly the
                           people without magic at hand will recognize its usefulness. And undoubtedly those men and women with
                           magic will recognize its ability to augment their own power. This should encourage some to join us.

                           Furthermore, I still do not see why some regions are going to be revolting against industrialiation. So far
                           only fringe groups have been presented as possible dissenters. I have yet to see a reasonable argument as
                           to why any *nation* would want to keep industrialization away from its borders. A non industrialized society
                           simply cannot compete with one that is (see civil war for examples). Furthermore, it provides additional
                           economic opportunities. The only people I have seen upset here are individual players that simply dont want
                           to see industry in the realms. I am not hearing from the huge *nations* that would be adopting this
                           technology. Provide some useful examples of why some nations would revolt against this and then we can
                           have a war. And if we are fighting, well then, all my suggestions above apply. We can make all these offers
                           to different factions, and more...

                           been fun



     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 09:41 PM              

                           War Update #2:

                           The war is going very badly for the elves, druids, and their allies, both men and dragons.
                           Lannon is successfully talking dragons into switching sides! (you know how dragons are ... where there is
                           loot, there goes a dragon's heart)
                           Now the elves are learning what it means to suffer dragon attack.
                           Their forests are burning, their tree cities smashed asunder.
                           Sacred druid groves, it is discovered, make great aerial targets of opportunity, and the kindling left
                           afterwards makes a great bonfire.

                           Thanks to one Maddman75, a large number of Outsiders are joining the war, especially Fiends, and they are
                           taking both sides.
                           As long as mages are willing to let them into the world, these Outsiders continue to increase in number.

                           Another reason the technomancy is winning is simple: more people are supporting it than people are
                           supporting the elves/druids. 
                           Just look at the list below!  And I am guessing that, if more people on this list are taking the
                           technomancer's side, then surely PCs are lining up to fight for the technomancy!

                           On the side of the Elvish Alliance:

                           Blood Jester
                           Estlor
                           Victim

                           On the side of the Technomancy Confederation:

                           The Balor
                           Buzzard
                           Darwin of Mind
                           Dr Skull
                           Elfric
                           Gez
                           Icarus
                           Lannon
                           Zouron (secretly neutral)


                           Neutrals 

                           Enkhidu
                           Naya
                           Paperboy

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-07-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-07-2001 09:51 PM           

                           Whoah, whoah, my side is usin' FIENDS?!! I form a 4th party in this war. The people who want to stop this
                           war before the realms are ripped asunder (though I'm neither mage, engineer, nor elf or druid, so I don't
                           wield alot of power..) I think I could get most of the heros of the realm, plus alot of extraplanar help like
                           celestials, though I could just ask Eremith and have him make everyone kiss and make up before he gives
                           them the mental abilities of lizards. 
                           (edit, lol, I just noticed that my stance on this runs contradictory to my sig and my name..)
                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

                           [This message has been edited by TheBalor (edited 04-07-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 03:28 AM              

                           There have, indeed, been several calls for peace.

                           But peace requires you sit down with the enemy and negotiate.

                           Let us assume that is possible.
                           Let us assume both sides send negotiators.

                           What do you wish to negotiate?
                           What terms are you demanding of the other side?
                           What price must be paid for peace?

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 03:56 AM           

                           You know, I know it seems like I'm going out on a limb here -- but I'm going to go AGAINST the Elvish
                           Alliance.

                           What the hay. Count my goblins 'n kobolds in . . . as long as nobody tries to kill 'em. We humanoids have
                           little problem with pollution -- and this technology stuff could move us out of the proverbial Stone Age. And
                           we hate the drow just as much as you above-worlders. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-08-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 04:51 AM              

                           You heard him (look just above)
                           And Forrester's word carries heavy weight against the elves.

                           Into the war come the goblins, hobgoblins, orcs, gnolls, kobolds, and more than a few other humanoid races
                           eager to take advantage of the chaos to carve out a home for themselves.

                           Will they cooperate with the gnomes?
                           Not likely.

                           Will they cooperate with the large, ruthless nations who have embraced technomancy, and who are offering
                           them large supplies of magical firearms, primitive explosives (and even a few magical gatling guns)?
                           You bet.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-08-2001).]

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 09:33 AM           

                           A negotiation of peace, would could prove very useful, I would as far do my best to convince both sides
                           negotiators should be someone very important so that both sides shows they are serious.

                           My necromancer would of course then have some of his most powerful minions he could gather (and that
                           noone knew he was associated with), break in and kidnap the ones in question. Keep them hidden. While
                           the two start fighting again (of course since they are sure the other side did it). 
                           My necromancer would wait until both sides realise that neither side have the VIPs, then encourage his side
                           to send out a party of heroes to get their VIP back, also through whatever connection he might have,
                           throuygh middle men suggest the same to the nature side. 
                           The plan would then be forcing them to work together using both their strengths equally to free the VIPs,
                           over an extremely long series of adventures. Then perhaps there would be a chance some actually with
                           power on both sides believes coorperation is possible and that both sides can live side by side, even without
                           great compromises. And of course offer that those who seek to know how it can be done, into the secrets of
                           the studies of nature/technology can coorperate (through magic of course), that has been researched by
                           those academics in his own "university". 

                           At least it could give a minor start to peace, or an option, if it works.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 09:46 AM              

                           Well, ok ...

                           The first effort at a diplomatic settlement between the Elven Alliance and the Technomancy Confederation
                           collapses when the diplomats on both sides are kidnapped.
                           Nobody knows where the diplomats are, or whether they are even alive.

                           Meanwhile, the war across Faerun rages on, and the Technomancer Confederacy is slowly gaining the upper
                           hand.

                           Will there be an effort to rescue the diplomats?
                           Will it be a joint effort?
                           That's up to you people out there ... what do your characters do?

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 09:57 AM              

                           My character attempts to rescue the diplomats!

                           :: Rolls a d20. ::

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 07:57 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Dr Skull:
                                  I'd join the Gnomes in a second. (Besides the fact that I hate Druids and often play Gnomes.
                                  Technology means more leisure and less hard work for more people, and I'm all for that.


                           Obviously you skipped the anthropology/sociology classes in college. The move away from a
                           hunter/gatherer society to an agricultural society drastically reduced leisure time. And later, the growth of
                           technology has reduced overall leisure time further still.

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 08:27 PM           

                           Wait a minute, when did we lose the dragons? Just because the Techno's offered them guns? Creatures of
                           such awesome inherent power are going to be impressed by having to carry around a heavy, awkward
                           cannon? How about we show them how easy it is to carry off their entire horde with one of these nifty steam
                           engines? They live for hundreds of years, they might take a more long term view of the conflict. And as far
                           as them indecriminantly blasting apart the country-side, hey give us a little credit for tactics.

                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Lannon:

                                  I think its time to set some ounfriendly neighbors homes on fire...


                           Start setting the Elven homes on fire and most of the good aligned human Kingdoms will have sympathy for
                           our side. Thanks for the new allies!

                           As far as the Dwarves go, let us point out to them how railways and steam engines will tear apart their
                           beloved mountains, earth, and rock. No skill, no personal effort, no respect for the Stone, just BOOM, and
                           no more mountain. And how the ease of rail travel will bring tourists to visit the 'cute little men' on a daily
                           basis.

                           And as far as 'wasting' one of you daily spell slots on 'spells to see the future', Wizards have been 'wasting'
                           their DIVINATIONS on such things since the birth of magic use. Many scholarly wizards would look into the
                           outcome of this new invention, and any remotely intelligent wizard would want to know how such a radical
                           new invention would impact them.

                           OT - as far as the 'quality' of Civil war guns...The arguments that prove the inferiority of those firearms to
                           bow and arrow are extensive, and I'm not a great typists, so I won't try to repeat them here. If you want see
                           an excellent scholarly presentation of the power of the bow, try to get a hold of the book (out of print)
                           Arrows Against Steel: A History of the Bow in Modern Warfare. Author Huxley.

                           Blood Jester

                           (P.S. - Edena, I think you missed on who brought in the Dragons )

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-08-2001 10:34 PM              

                           All right, I have some logistical concerns for both sides in this struggle...

                           How many druids are there? Can they be everywhere at every time? The same rings true with mages, and
                           clerics. I read posts where there are druids and mages battling the Technocracy at every point, but are there
                           really that many? 

                           I don't believe that mages, druids or clerics are all that prevalent in any world in D&D. Sure, they're bigshots
                           wherever you go, but that's a pretty big assumption in thinking that the old guard can fight them on their
                           own terms whenever they please...

                           If these magical troopers are on the front lines, they'll be nickle and dimed to death. The one thing that
                           rings true about tech is that you can afford to attrition your enemy to death. This is where humans come
                           in... who would join the side of the technocracy not because it will make their lives easier, but it will make it
                           more equal. When a man can hold a gun, or a better crossbow, or man a steam powered ironclad, and know
                           that he has a chance against the unknown magics of elf and druid, what's to stop him from joining that
                           side?

                           It can take a day to build a fine firearm, and given the level of Fordism I'm reading, they can be produced
                           in grosses. Gnomes behind the management and engineering, and the humans behind the machines and
                           on the front lines. Why would this happen? Because technology gives the common man/gnome the power to
                           do things only mages, clerics and druids could do... It raises up the commoner if not in reality, then
                           symbolically. How many have died for their King and Country? For their flag? For their brotherhood?
                           Symbolism is strong, and technology is the equalizer.

                           The elite are no longer the elite. When this sort of thing comes along, ideologies that support the fact that
                           all men are created equal (see Locke, Rousseau, Bentham, J.S. Miln et al)... When governments are
                           believed to serve the people and not the other way around, things will change.

                           This is not a war of ideology, though, it is a war of power... I shall return and further explain, but I'm gonna
                           go see a late showing of "Blow."

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:18 AM              

                           War Update #3:

                           The elves have driven back the Technomancy, and the war is back to an even match now.
                           This is heavily due to the defection of The Balor to the elven side.

                           More and more Outsiders are coming into the conflict.
                           Unfortunately, both sides are quickly discovering the Outsiders are out of control ... anybody's control.

                           Riot Gear has successfully freed the diplomats.
                           However, Zouron was crafty, and the diplomats cannot identify who kidnapped them, or what happened to
                           them after being kidnapped (they have amnesia!)

                           Thanks to the efforts of Blood Jester, the elves have beaten back the Technomancy from their strongholds. 
                           The Technomancy lost a lot of people as they were driven back.

                           Naya, using his slave labor factories employing half orc children, is growing very wealthy off this war (see his
                           Post, above.)

                           Some of the nations of Faerun, like Luruar - where elves and humans walk together in peace - are
                           struggling furiously to stay neutral in this war.

                           As the war rages, new and better firearms and explosives are being developed (war tends to have this effect
                           ... )
                           Somewhere, in some secret laboratory, someone has invented nitro-glycerin.
                           Someone, in another secret laboratory, has discovered how to make electricity run through a wire conduit.

                           ...

                           On the side of the Elvish Alliance:

                           The Balor (who just won a GREAT victory for the elves. In switching sides, he surprised and slew a large
                           number of the leaders and generals of the Technomancy. 
                           The Technomancy has put an enormous reward out for The Balor!)
                           Blood Jester (who is working furiously to keep the dragons on the elven side. He's having some success ...
                           but the evil dragons are out of control now, and attacking both sides as they please)
                           Estlor
                           Victim

                           On the side of the Technomancy Confederation:

                           Buzzard
                           Darwin of Mind
                           Dr Skull
                           Elfric
                           Gez
                           Icarus
                           Lannon
                           Reprisal (He might have preferred to remain neutral, but when his views became known to the elves, they
                           tried to kill him)
                           Zouron (secretly neutral)

  Neutrals 

                           Enkhidu
                           Naya
                           Paperboy

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 4)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:30 AM           

                           Wait a sec, I ain't on the technomancy side anymore. I'm doing my damndest to kill all the fiends and close
                           all the gates to the hells. Plus I don't think that druids, no matter how desperate the situation, would use
                           fiends. F*ck technomancy if they continue their use of demons, I'm lending my skills to the elves. BTW,I
                           agree with the whole dragons wouldn't switch sides because of guns thing. That's just absurd. And, as I
                           leave techno lands, I make sure that none of the leaders of the tech leaders live to see another sun rise.
                           It'd be easy, I just don't tell anyone that I'm switching sides, I just go to 'report my findings after scouting
                           the enemy' to the leaders of those countries. 

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:50 AM              

                           It should be becoming obvious to all sides that:

                           --- The gnomes aren't doing that much damage with their non-magical weapons, powerful though they are.
                           --- The industrialized nations aren't doing that much damage with their non-magical weapons, powerful
                           though they are.
                           --- The elves and druids, and their allies, aren't doing that much damage with their non-magical weapons,
                           powerful though they are.

                           It is the mages who are doing the worst damage.

                           --- They are the ones combining magic and technology to make technomagic weapons.
                           --- They are the ones who are (on the Technomancy side) shouting the glories of technology, then secretly
                           using it to boost their magical powers.
                           --- They are the ones who are summoning the Outsiders.
                           --- They are the ones who got the dragons involved in the war, and continue to keep them involved.

                           While everyone else fights over whether there will or will not be technology in the world, the Red Wizards of
                           Thay, the Zhentarim, the city of Mulmaster, Mulhorand, Chessenta, Lantan, Halruaa, are quietly taking over.
                           With everyone in such a weakened state from the war, they will be easy pickings for these powerful mages,
                           now armed with technomagic.


     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 01:11 AM              

                           I'm with Balor up there, I'm still in favor of tech but I'm helping anyone willing to fight agasints the fiends.
                           Come on people lets stop swabling and stop armagedeon.

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 01:31 AM              

                           My money is on the MindFlayers. They have the time and resources to lurk in their caverns, plotting,
                           relatively unmolested by the conflict above. They can exert their influence on many of the primary
                           representatives of the concerned parties, bending the volatile political situation to their will. With their great
                           intelligence and psionic power, I am inclined to think that they could easily improve and expand upon any
                           technology produced by surface-dwellers, and their use of minions makes them naturally suited to
                           mass-production. The introduction of the new technological factors could be enough to give them utter
                           dominance over the Underdark and unite the disjointed MindFlayer groups behind the primary goal of that
                           hated race. I would guess that they would bide their time... waiting to strike when the primary warring
                           factions had worn themselves down a bit. Faced with Techno-Psionic weaponry more advanced than anything
                           of gnomish design, wielded by hordes of mindlessly, suicidally loyal thralls, directed by the cunning and evil
                           of the MindFlayers, who are bent on nothing less than world domination... If the war-torn surface had any
                           chance of survival whatsoever it would only be in uniting their weakened opposing forces to combat the
                           threat from below...


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. TapeFiend

                           "My middle name is not cunning, but it could have been."

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 02:04 AM           

                           In the highest councils of the Elven Kingdoms a grim decision is reached. There is one answer to both of the
                           current crises, the rampaging Outsiders (especially the fiends), and the technomagic forces.

                           That which the Humans thought lost with the fall of Nethril, that which most humans are mostly ignorant of,
                           the greatest folly of any Mage in history. That which the Elves had long since hidden away, believing they
                           were keeping it safely out of the immature hands of the Young Races. That which they would now modify to
                           employ as a doomsday weapon.

                           The spell of Karsus.

                           Now modified to nullify the weave (hopefully) for a short period of time. It would require a team of Wizards
                           to cast, all of whom were giving their lives for the cause.

                           With ALL magic temporarily removed from the Realms, the outsiders would be either killed outright, or at
                           the least weakened so severely that they would have to limp back to their own planes, taking centuries to
                           recover.

                           The magic enhanced technology will fail spectacularly when the enchantments that are compensating for
                           mechanical flaws and weaknesses are cancelled. Boilers will explode, as will powder stores, gears will grind
                           and strip, overloaded components and structures will collapse, improperly designed seams will burst. The
                           true failure of combining technology with magic is that the technology is not developed in harmony with
                           itself, and WAY to many magical shortcuts are used.

                           As for magic and the weave, it will recover as it has in the past, but the shattered technology will recover
                           much more slowly. By which time the forces of magic will be able to eradicate all traces of it.

                           The Dragon allies will be warned to stay in their caves and aeries on that day (with out getting into the
                           details). The rest of the creatures of the realms should be no more affected then they were the last time
                           this happened.

                           Other threats now loom on the horizon (Phasmus and his Illithids) this must end NOW!

                           The war is grim, and defeat is not an option.

                           Blood Jester

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 02:16 AM           

                           the mages talking over the battle is both good and bad for my causes, bad since they do so much more
                           havoc then the others, good because it gives a testing ground for new spells, but as thing is I wills tart
                           researching and devices training progam for secretly spying and assassinating the powerful mages my
                           common man. Using every resource to spread this knowledge to both sides because if wizards fight the war
                           successfully then surely will they destroy the earth completely, the goal was technology and nature in
                           harmony, so wizardsneeds to be pulled from the front, letting the worse quality, but mass stand strong
                           (sorta why the germans lost, they build for the best equipment but was unable to mass produce). of course
                           also researching procedures against this and keeping them secret. still in secret spread the knowledge of
                           wizard assassination to both sides through middle men.

                           also reading myself and my armies to withdraw if tides turn against us. same time negotiating with the
                           neutral parts to get them to employ technology and nature harmony through magic, in exchange for raw
                           materials and such, building up a stock pile. 

                           and also encourage the thoughts of peace the hope of cooexisitng ideologies

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:16 AM              

                           If what Blood Jester says is true, then the Old Guard has just shot itself in the foot before the great race.
                           Although I do not know how long this absence of magic will last, at this point, any one group within the
                           technocracy, or even affiliated will have the advantage of having the most powerful force on the planet. You
                           think technology will fall because some patents went into the toilet? I should think not. There will still be
                           firearms, although they do not have +5 and True Striking ability, they'll kill any mounted knight bearing
                           down on them. 

                           Elves in the trees, critters in the air? A sniffet of grapeshot will do them well enough to stay out of the affairs
                           of the new inheritors of the world.

                           With the removal of magic, it no longer becomes a contest, it merely becomes a matter of time.

                           ((BTW, how long does this last? A mere day? If so, would it not also destroy most if not all magical devices
                           as well?))

                           I severely doubt that the absense of the magitech would really have that much of a bad effect on
                           technocrats. I also doubt that those who wrought the benefits of that technology would sit idly by and let all
                           of this happen.

                           Give the people a glimmer of hope, let them touch it, taste it and fall in love with it, then have it taken away
                           by a race that had little to do with their lives. That's ground for a real War. Are the elves prepared to dish
                           out something so desperate that they would face utter annihilation?

                           I think not, for they are far too vain a people.

                           You think the conflict was bad before, wait and see when Joe, his brother and their children all join their
                           respective armed forces to take out their frustrations on these creatures who think they can dictate what is
                           good for them and what is not. If there's one thing I know, it's that humans crave liberty at any cost. And
                           now, when they've sipped from the cup, the elves decide to take it all away because it threatens their vision
                           of the world, you just angered a population far larger than your own, and you've made enemies of those
                           would would otherwise have been complacent.

                           You've mobilized the entirety of a nation, of a race even, good job, Hirohito.

                           ((Elves try to kill me, I'll be the first to jump atop the soapbox and make sure that every single citizen of
                           the human/gnomish states know of this travesty.))

                           If this is a war of power, it is now a war that every single man, woman and child will know to be a just
                           cause... Technology is already there, how can it be destroyed? Sure, you've destroyed the "clean" magitech,
                           but in doing so, you've created a Leviathan, and the once visible and potent barrier of tech's destructiveness
                           to the land will be moot. All the humans will want is the utter destruction of this elven nation far too arrogant
                           in its old and tired ways.

                           With the lack of any real magical artillery (like Lightning Wands, Staves of Power, and other things like
                           Scrolls) all gone, the Old Gaurd are forced to hit the front lines, or at least stand behind their lines of fewer
                           troops. The Old Guard will be forced to attack, because even though Sir Jester says that technology will
                           recover more slowly, that is simply not the case. When a single factory can equip an entire battalion (500
                           men?) in a day, not to mention the existence of the more conventional arms like Xbows and Longbows, as
                           well as siege weaponry.... 

                           If the Old Gaurd do not attack, guess who will have stockpiled enough weapons in a mere week and will be
                           slash and burning the elves' precious forest? A smart general would force the elves to attack him in an open
                           field, where the might of the firearm, the cannon filled with grapeshot can be brought to peak efficiency; the
                           massed warriors ready to deliver the final blow after the first few volleys which will terrify anyone on the
                           receiving end, especially the elves, who I would believe would not have faced anything quite like a Light
                           Brigade charge.

                           You think you won the war? You merely escalated it, and you've removed most of the extra-planar parties,
                           no more complications: just you, and them.

                           And the Illithids? Don't the dwarves hate these guys? What are they doing in their underground delves? I
                           would think that they would be the first line of defense, and the stout ones will not be defeated in one fell
                           swoop... Seeing how they might be defeated, who would they turn to? The elves? Somehow, I don't think
                           so... The gnomes and the humans? More than likely.

                           Just my opinion, but it mostly depends on the length of this absence of magic, still, what I say after that
                           little question still has merit.

                           Wouldn't you agree?

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 5) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:59 AM           

                           You are overlooking some key points.

                           All of the technos have been arguing that all of the drawbacks of early technology would be eliminated by
                           adding magic to their mix, making their weapons accurate enough to compete with bows and arrows wielded
                           by skilled archers. Making them fire fast enough to match the rate of fire of said archers. Making their
                           factories produce at such prodigious rates. At every turn the technocrats have ignored improving their
                           machines within the bounds of their new 'science' and have simply said 'Aha! We will use your magic against
                           you to overcome the limitations of our machines, and thus we will prevail!' Now picture what happens to a
                           machine that is running several hundred times faster than it is truly capable of running, and it's 'immunity'
                           to the effects of this speed are instantly removed. Ever see a turbine lose a blade, and then fly apart from
                           the imbalances? Picture that magnified by a thousand, remember, instant failure. If every machine of any
                           size or complexity comes apart, violently. How long will that take to dig out from, much less rebuild?

                           Everyone seems to assume that one hundred and fifty years of development will occur in a couple of weeks.
                           Without using magic as a crutch, how is this accomplished? The war is not an excuse, we had plenty of those
                           during our technology growth, and that was with BOTH sides working on developing technology.

                           (Not to mention, this started out as STEAM POWER being discovered, all these assumptions of other
                           technologies coming along with this have been allowed to ride unchallenged, but I will have to say that this
                           requires the excessive use of magic to accomplish.)

                           You also overlook that we have plenty of humans on our side, it is not an 'Elves vs. Humans' war. It is Elves
                           vs. a faction of Gnomes, with humans on both sides, war. And how sympathetic do you think the humans
                           would be who lived in the town leveled by artillery shells meant to destroy the tower of the kindly wizard who
                           had always been willing to help out the townsfolk, and who was targeted for making the 'mistake' of using
                           his specialty of Divination to answer some questions of his old elf-mage friend? Or the families of the young
                           boys and girls killed by friendly fire as the techno-army learned not to fire too close to it's own lines? Or the
                           ranchers, or farmers whose land is taken so that the rail line can run through?

                           It won't be as one sided as you seem to assume.

                           And, if the plan works, the day after the spell is cast, while the tech-army is digging out and re-organizing,
                           the mages of the Preservationist army will be able to Time Stop, Teleport Without Error in, Meteor Swarm
                           (X3), and T.W.E. out at zero risk. For starters.

                           Blood Jester

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:17 AM              

                           Based on Blood Jester's article on the last page back, and on other articles written since ...

                           The elves cast their modified version of the 12th level spell, Karsus' Avatar, with the intention of temporarily
                           nullifying the Weave.

                           It works. 
                           Unfortunately, it works, and all find out the consequences, for magic striking magic down on a scale of this
                           magnitude has ... consequences.

                           It works across Faerun, but it does not stop there. It affects the Hordelands, it affects Zakhara, it affects
                           Kara-Tur. It leaps across the seas and affects Maztica and all the continents and oceans of Abeir-Toril.
                           It affects all of Realmspace, from Toril's sun to the Crystal Sphere boundaries. Within that area, across
                           every world, every rock, every inch of wildspace, magic is nullified.
                           It is not known, whether the elven spell of nullification killed Mystra.
                           Or put her into suspended animation.
                           Or caused her to flee.
                           It did one of those things, however.

                           For an entire month, there is NO magic in Realmspace. This has consequences, as follows:

                           The Gods of Realmspace cannot communicate with their followers, send Avatars to Realmspace, or do
                           anything at all except watch and wait.
                           All clerics in Realmspace lose their ability to cast spells, memorize spells, turn undead, and all supernatural
                           powers.
                           All mages lose all memorized spells, the ability to cast spells, and all their spellbooks go dormant.
                           Bards, rangers, paladins, suffer the same losses.
                           Monks lose all supernatural powers.
                           Even rogues are reduced to the mundane.

                           All Outsiders, whoever they are and whatever alignment they are, are instantly banished back to their home
                           plane, and cannot return, or they are slain outright and their spirits dispelled to their home plane.
                           If the Outsider in question is native to the Prime Material Plane (like a 20th level monk), it is killed
                           instantly.
                           All monsters with spell-like abilities, lose them.
                           All monsters with special abilities, like a dragon's flight or breath weapon, lose them.
                           All beings with supernatural powers, lose them.

                           (Thus, all dragons and Outsiders are banished from the war.)

                           Beings who depend on magic for their existence (such as dryads) or who are so innately magical they could
                           not survive without magic, are killed or (at best) simply disappear.

                           Across Realmspace, magical constructs collapse.
                           People aboard Spelljammers die, suffocated, as their ships are now stranded in deep space.
                           Floating buildings and homes held up by magic collapse and fall, killing their occupants.
                           On the sun of Toril, the portals to the elemental plane of fire collapse. Those creatures caught on the
                           Realmspace side when this happens are destroyed.

                           All technomagic fails, and all technomagic items are destroyed. The magical part simply ceases to exist.
                           The scientific parts of these technomagic items stick around, with the devastating results outlined by Blood
                           Jester.
                           Machines explode, firearms detonate, magically rigged factories collapse or blow themselves apart, mines
                           cave in.
                           The screams of thousands of people are drowned out by the cachophony of explosions, rumbles, the hissing
                           of broken pipes, the screeching of metal rupturing, the crackling of huge fires (which there is no hope of
                           putting out.)

                           The entire world of Toril is drastically affected in other ways, also, for on Toril magic and life are entwined
                           (this is said in many FR supplements and guides)
                           Worldwide, the climate abruptly turns colder.
                           Except around the Great Glacier, where it abruptly turns warmer, and massive flooding occurs as the Glacier
                           starts melting at an awesome pace.
                           In the Calimshan Desert, it is suddenly pouring down rain, for the Desert was maintained magically.
                           Many living things, from animals to trees, sicken, and of those that sicken, many die. 
                           The more innately magical they were, the more they are affected by the loss in magic, and the sicker they
                           are, and the higher the mortality rate.
                           A premature autumn comes across most of Toril, as the tree leaves turn, stricken by the loss of magic,
                           unable to cope quickly enough with mundanity to avoid going into dormancy, at the least.
                           Many of the planted fields worldwide suddenly wither, ruined and inedible. It will be a rough winter for a lot of
                           hungry people.

                           There are other effects of various sorts:
                           The Sharn Shield keeping the phaerimm imprisoned under Anauroch is destroyed, freeing them. They find
                           they have no magic - for now. They are not happy, these freed phaerimm. Not happy at all.
                           In Anarouch, green things begin sprouting at once. Given time, the desert will cease to exist.
                           In Evermeet, the climate - which was kept magically benign - turns subarctic immediately. Leuthilspar, which
                           was warm, is now suddenly buried in snow and freezing temperatures.
                           Ocean currents begin to alter, for magic was keeping the climate altered in many places.
                           Halaster fumes as all the Gates in Undermountain close. (and adventurers plunder Undermountain, and
                           Halaster's magical death traps can't stop them)
                           It is now safe to approach Elminster's Tower. 
                           It is now actually possible for a thief to break into Blackstaff Tower.
                           Menzoberranzan is suddenly without magic, and her clerics without Lolth, which means an instant uprising by
                           the downtrodden males.
                           The slaves of Thay rise up in revolt, and Thay dissolves into total anarchy, as the slaves capture and kill
                           hundreds of Red Wizards, and put their homes to the torch.
                           The halflings of Luiren, next to the dread realm of Dambrath where Loviatar is the state religion, invade that
                           realm, and occupy a good part of it, which is turned into a halfling security zone.
                           Var the Golden invades and occupies the (now helpless) magical nation of Halruaa.
                           Candlekeep is sacked by intrepid explorers and adventurers seeking it's secrets, because all of it's magical
                           defenses (which were nigh invincible) are down, and it's secret guardians (including the dragon)
                           incapacitated.
                           Ironfang Keep is actually breached, maybe for the first time in history. Those breaking in find ... nothing
                           (the chronomancers inside simply left before the elven spell went off and will return after it's effects
                           dissipate.)
                           All undead in Realmspace are destroyed, or at the least disappear for the month.
                           The Chosen of Mystra retain their power, but they are temporarily unable to use it. They age, can possibly
                           be killed by normal means, and are otherwise weakened during this time.

                           - - - 

                           There is no question that the Technomancy suffers MASSIVE losses and disasters during this time. 
                           It is quite possible the Technomancy collapses altogether.

                           The Elven Alliance is able to use the lapse in magic to smash many Technomancy countries, and destroy
                           vast amounts of technology and the papers documenting how the technology works and how to build it.
                           However, their allies, the dragons, are grounded, stripped of their power.
                           Druids find themselves powerless, the magic of the Earth beyond their reach, their sacred groves reduced to
                           mundanity.
                           Swanmays find themselve back in their human form permanently (or they are now permanently mindless
                           swans.)
                           The countries allied with the elves suffer all the losses described above.

                           The mind flayers are NOT affected by the loss of magic.
                           Onto the surface they come, with their hordes of psionic slaves, and they proceed to destroy nation after
                           nation, land after land.
                           The people, traumatized and helpless, stripped of magic, armed only with what technology survived the
                           elven spell, are no match for the illithid.

                           Before the end of the month, the illithid have conquered major parts of the surface, and are THE major 3rd
                           side in the war (as both the Elven Alliance and Technomancy Confederation are forced to fight them.) (It is
                           up Phasmus who posted on the illithid above which 10 nations will be destroyed ... Phasmus, pick any 10
                           nations! These nations are gone, their inhabitants enslaved or eaten.)

                           Then, at the end of that month, Mystra (or is it the new Mystra?) returns.
                           She is very, very weak when she returns.
                           She cannot strike at the elves, or anyone else.
                           It is all she can do to restore the power of clerics and mages, give back magical strength to creatures with
                           innate magical powers, and try to keep the autumn of the world from turning into a permanent winter.
                           The effects of the spell thrown by the elves will linger in the world for thousands of years to come (just as
                           Karsus' Avatar has done.)
                           Toril is a changed place at the end of that month, changed forever (heh, NOW we know why Toril is suddenly
                           a 3rd edition world!)

                           If the above seems too drastic, please read the Post about 5 posts back.
                           One does not throw Karsus' Avatar, modified to strike down all magic, without consequences!

                           It is the opinion of this person that the elves have probably ended the gnomish industrial revolution.
                           They have, in addition, probably brought the dark ages back to Toril - for there is no question that there is
                           worldwide anarchy.

                           The question now is, can the illithid be stopped from taking over the surface world?
                           They are quickly doing so.

                           Oh, on a side note: Sorry, Naya. Your slave labor factory with the half-orc children is now out of business.
                           The whole place collapsed when the elves threw the spell.
                           Since you probably used magic to ward your safe (and to open and close it) where the money is being kept
                           stored, you may have to dig your treasure out.
                           This won't be easy, since a lot of very angry half-orc children armed with crude weapons and bludgeoning
                           devices are trying to kill you.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 07:52 AM           

                           it is in truth a sad existance, much have been elimnated, the elves with this knowledge knowledge of 12th
                           level magic must be found and stopped for good, their spells hidden away in the deeps of the unknown.

                           immidiately setting in what powers we have left (much be fair since my troops mostly lived on a demiplane)
                           and search out these chaosing a mass destruction greater then the war did in all. All my resources will be
                           used to gatherr the spells and eliminate the elves in question (luckily some theories and tactics in none
                           magical people eliminating mages have been developed earlier).

                           such an event may never happend again

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:17 AM              

                           I have relatively limited information on the overall geographic and political situation of the realms...
                           however... I believe I can safely say that the targets of the Illithid will be those nations that are most likely
                           to regain their power with the return of magic, with secondary precedence given to nations who may have
                           retained power by virtue having little reliance on magic. Places with high concentrations of mages and
                           magical creatures will swarm with heavily armed thralls and their masters... The MindFlayers target the
                           defenseless pockets of the magic-bound with surgical precision, but they do not make mere meals or slaves
                           of their spell-casting victims... oh no. With a sizable proportion of the magic using population under their
                           control, the Illithid must only wait for magic to return to the world... at which point they can use the power
                           and knowledge of their newly acquired arcane thralls to blot out the sun and secure utter dominance over
                           the world of Toril forever!!! 

                           -insert diabolical laughter here-

                           [That is, of course, unless someone has the presence of mind to stop them.]

                           Needless to say, the Illithid of Toril will attempt to provide news of these events to their kin in space and on
                           other worlds and planes, so that perhaps, eventually, the great Illithid empire may be reborn out of the
                           ashes of the realms...


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "When in doubt, use duct tape."

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:37 AM              

                           The illithid of Realmspace have lost all of their ships, those aboard having suffocated.
                           Even illithid ships were powered by magic, and when that magic failed, the ships stopped ... and the illithid
                           died.

                           Illithid that are planetbound are another matter.

                           Countries that are major targets, Phasmus, by your criterion are:

                           Aglarond (country, home of the Simbul, most powerful human mage)
                           Calimshan (major center of civilization)
                           Chessenta (country)
                           Candlekeep (record-keeping fortress, major center of civilization)
                           Cormyr (major center of civilization)
                           Evereska (major center of civilization)
                           Evermeet (major center of civilization)
                           Halruaa (the major magical center of civilization)
                           Luruar (the major center of civilization in the North)
                           Mulhorand (ancient center of civilization)
                           Neverwinter (country)
                           Nimbral (island, major center of magic)
                           The Phaerimm of Anauroch (very powerful mages, currently incapacitated)
                           Rasheman (country)
                           Shadowdale (small country, home of Elminster, Storm, Sylune)
                           Thay (major center of civilization)
                           Waterdeep (largest city in Faerun)
                           Zhentil Keep (fortress city and military alliance)

                           There are almost certainly others that might fit your criteron.

                           Amn (country)
                           The Dalelands (small countries)
                           The Drow of the Underdark (currently disabled by lack of magic)
                           Hillsfar (city)
                           Lantan (island, small country)
                           Luskan (city)
                           The Moonshae Isles (islands, small countries)
                           Myth Drannor (ruined city full of ancient magic, guardians currently disabled by lack of magic)
                           Sembia (major center of civilization)
                           Tethyr (country)
                           Turmish (country)
                           Vast Dale (country)
                           Westgate (city)


                           What are your targets, Phasmus? At the moment, the illithid have the upper hand.

                           The first 3 targets you pick, are considered destroyed or occupied.
                           The next 3 targets you pick, are considered devastated.
                           The next 4 after that, are considered beset and fighting for their lives.

                           They fought, they weakened themselves, the elves wrecked magic, and now they are vulnerable.

                           (chuckle) Only fair to Phasmus, here. The illithid were untouched when the elves ended all magic for that
                           month.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:07 PM              

                           Isn´t Psionics magic in 3e

     Orco42
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:13 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  The elves cast their modified version of the 12th level spell, Karsus' Avatar, with the
                                  intention of temporarily nullifying the Weave.

                                  [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]


                           How could it work? Mystra has banned all spells above 10th level since the fall of Nethril?

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:34 PM              

                           After spending the Month of Dread reflecting peacefully in his forest temple, I emerge and make several
                           pilgimages.

                           First I travel to the Steelie court and speak with King Oberon and Queen Titania about the war and tell them
                           my plans to seek some sort of peaceful resolution, as neither side expected things to go this route.

                           Once I have successfully gained the support of the Fair Folk (sprites, pixies, nixies, grigs, sidhe, pookas,
                           brownies, and leprechauns) I make my pilgrimage to the cavern of the eldest dragon, informing our allies of
                           the new developments. I beseech their aid to attack and destroy the illithid threat and attempt some sort of
                           a cease-fire with the now ruined technomancer order so as to discuss things further with them.

                           Then, with the aid of the fairies and the dragons I speak with the peaceful creatures of the sea, begging
                           that they use their powers over the waters to foil the illithids long enough for the Alliance to meet with the
                           Technomancer Imperitive.

                           Once I have assured that the fairies, dragons, and sea folk are agreed to assist me, I declair open war on
                           all illithids, stating nothing should be held back in the war up to and excluding causing harm to nature that
                           our druid allies could not repair.

                           THEN, conveniently being a bard and having a high Charisma, I will propose the other leaders of the Alliance
                           request a diplomatic meeting with the Imperitive in order to attempt to find a point of nature/technology
                           coexistance.

                           Ah, but to the illithids I have only one thing to say...

                           CRY HAVOK! AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF WAR!

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:36 PM              

                           Well, I'd say this is going to be the next campaign setting this board makes after we finish Daemonforge.
                           So damn cool.

                           My Illithid persona is working on creating a usable psionic feat that will allow the user to dampen light in a
                           small radius around them and allow Illithids to exist more happily on the surface world. He is also
                           experimenting with surface-worlder psychology.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 12:41 PM              

                           Elven High Magic is the equivalent of spells of levels 10, 11, and 12, to answer a question above.

                           There is a serious problem with your tactic, Estlor.
                           It is called the Elven Imperial Navy of Wildspace.

                           After the Month of Dread ends (and Phasmus has picked his targets), this Fleet appears in the skies over
                           Toril.

                           The Elven Imperial Navy of Spelljammers was forewarned of the spell.
                           Thus, they went into dockage before it happened.
                           Their forces did not suffocate, but waited the month out in drydock.

                           Now, their fleet - which PRIOR to the Month of Dread was the greatest in the Spheres, now attacks Toril in it's
                           full fury.

                           Please remember that the elves are attacking in total war now, no holds barred.
                           After the little tactic pulled by Blood Jester, they would have to be.
                           They intend some serious annihiliation here.

                           Thus I say to Blood Jester:

                           Pick from the list of targets above.
                           They can be targets already occupied by the illithids (if Phasmus responds in time)
                           The first FIVE targets you choose are considered destroyed.
                           The next five are considered devastated.
                           The next five are considered beset.

                           Then, and only then, can Estlor put his plan into motion. A good plan, too. We will see if it works ...

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 01:58 PM           

                           As the standing representative of the hoards of orcs, goblins, kobolds, and other humanoid races that
                           *rarely* rely on magic and instead rely on cunning and brute strength, I would like to point out that our
                           sheer numbers (we breed, you know) must have *some* positive effect on the defense of the
                           Technomancy. An elf without magic is pretty much a weak orc. And elves, feeling "magic in their bones like
                           perhaps no other race" are probably not feeling overly well right now anyway. 

                           As far as the Illithids are concerned -- we Underdark dwellers

                           1) Don't like them, and 
                           2) Know how to collapse large, large sections of caves. 10 kobolds with pickaxes can collapse cave entrances
                           faster than an Illithid with 3 or 4 Disentegrate Psi-Powers a day can move through them. 

                           And given the proximity to which we live to the surface (as opposed to the Illithids, who generally live deeper
                           into the Underdark) we know where the entrances/exits to the Underdark are. 

                           And we've got a lot of kobolds. Oh, my do we have a lot of kobolds!!!

                           So while I'm sure the Illithids have been nasty and caused a lot of damage . . . I think you're forgetting
                           precisely what some recent allies of the Technomancy can do. Taking away Magic from the entire world
                           doesn't hurt us *nearly* as much as it does the elves and humans and dragons. 

                           Buhahaha!

                           [Edit -- remember we have those "Blue" goblins, too. So we've got a little psionic help on our *own* side, if
                           need be.]

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:02 PM              

                           But we can teleport. And you can't. So, you can't really stop the Illithids, just slow us down. Your blue goblins
                           might be a minor hindrance, but they would fall so quickly as to be inconsequential. We are a lot nastier
                           then you might believe, and we have a lot of slaves for cannon fodder in our cities.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:06 PM           

                           Sure, you can teleport. Big whup.

                           That doesn't mean you can teleport tens of thousands of slaves to the surface, though. For that, you'll need
                           actual PASSAGES, bucky boy. You know, like the one that just fell on your head. 

                           Chalk another one up for Kobold trap-making.



     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:13 PM              

                           For once I'm thankful for Kobolds 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:20 PM              

                           Then we'll just have to teleport to your homes and burn you all to ashes then, won't we?

                           See you in hell....

                           (Illithids launch campaign of extermination against the subterranean monstrous humanoids.)

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 03:32 PM              

                           Ah, excellent... Thank you for the data.

                           The MindFlayers gazed at the surface world which had been opened up to them... at long last their patience
                           had been rewarded. The thralls would be put in their place once and for all.

                           The first move of the Illithid upon the cessation of magic was to eliminate the primary threats found in their
                           home territory. The Drow of the Underdark, along with multiple less well established population, were
                           besieged, slaughtered, consumed and enslaved. Their most powerful magic users were maintained for
                           more... specialized... applications. Now the undisputed masters of the subterranean domain, even should
                           their campaigns on the surface fail, any attempt at retribution against the Illithid by the thrall-races would
                           be mere folly.

                           Next, knowing full well the power of the now free Phaerimm, the MindFlayers set their sights on Anauroch.
                           The essentially defenseless magical abominations were easy prey... and are now held captive in the most
                           secure regions of the MindFlayer's Underdark domain. When the magic returns, the full power of the
                           Phaerimm will be wielded by Illithid.

                           In keeping with their goal of obtaining arcane power to enact and enforce their new world order, the forces of
                           the Illithid stormed Halruaa, claiming artifact and sage alike for use in their grim plot. 

                           Luruar, WaterDeep and Thay were selected for simple devastation. There would be ample time to extract the
                           riches, knowledge and power of these targets from their gutted shells after the conflict was over. 

                           Finally, Hungry for the power stored in Myth Dranor, the MindFlayers begin the process of advancing on the
                           ancient city. CandleKeep was also laid siege, along with Nimbral.


                           Many heroes captured and by the MindFlayers are slated for Ceremorphisis. The Illithid population booms,
                           along with their capacity for enslaving the lesser humanoids who dare to oppose them. The population
                           centers not under direct attack are infiltrated by small parties of MindFlayer specialists, along with
                           doppelganger assistants when possible. Discord is sewn amongst the unsuspecting surface dwellers... who
                           are temporarily powerless to magically detect the source of their misfortune.
                           Experimentation with Ceremorphisis on creatures normally unfit to host tadpoles have a drastically increased
                           success rate due to the lack of magical inhibitors. New, nightmarish, strains of MindFlayer created by the
                           transformation of powerful creatures stalk the land the sea and the air. There are even rumors of successful
                           Ceremorphisis procedures being performed on wyrmlings. The sages pray that the tomes that claim such
                           things are impossible are correct.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "Sentience is a privilege, not a right."

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 04:19 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Blood Jester:
                                  You are overlooking some key points.

                                  All of the technos have been arguing that all of the drawbacks of early technology would be
                                  eliminated by adding magic to their mix, making their weapons accurate enough to compete
                                  with bows and arrows wielded by skilled archers. Making them fire fast enough to match the
                                  rate of fire of said archers. Making their factories produce at such prodigious rates. At every
                                  turn the technocrats have ignored improving their machines within the bounds of their new
                                  'science' and have simply said 'Aha! We will use your magic against you to overcome the
                                  limitations of our machines, and thus we will prevail!' Now picture what happens to a machine
                                  that is running several hundred times faster than it is truly capable of running, and it's
                                  'immunity' to the effects of this speed are instantly removed. Ever see a turbine lose a
                                  blade, and then fly apart from the imbalances? Picture that magnified by a thousand,
                                  remember, instant failure. If every machine of any size or complexity comes apart,
                                  violently. How long will that take to dig out from, much less rebuild?

                                  Everyone seems to assume that one hundred and fifty years of development will occur in a
                                  couple of weeks. Without using magic as a crutch, how is this accomplished? The war is not an
                                  excuse, we had plenty of those during our technology growth, and that was with BOTH sides
                                  working on developing technology.

                                  (Not to mention, this started out as STEAM POWER being discovered, all these assumptions
                                  of other technologies coming along with this have been allowed to ride unchallenged, but I
                                  will have to say that this requires the excessive use of magic to accomplish.)


*Blood Jester

                                  [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-09-2001).]*


                           I've made no claims that magic was necessary for technological prograss. My arguments are based on the
                           given premise that:
                           Technology is advanced enough for steam power and railroads. 

                           This implies a good deal you know. It doesn't just imply that you know that steam expands and can drive
                           an engine. It implies that you have the machining abilities to make such an engine. It also implies that you
                           are going to make machine tools capable of making more than one of those engines. (and rails, etc) That
                           was one of the most immediate consequences of the industrial revolution. The mechanization of machine
                           tools is crucial to everything. It enables rifles to be mass produced, rather than hand crafted. Also the
                           general level of mechanical sophistication is going to be pretty high. A railroad is not a simple thing. 

                           Also if we're talking railroads, a certain amount of metallurgy must have been accomplished. This means
                           higher quality steel, or you could not make steel rails (you can't roll cast iron into the shape). Once you
                           have this better steel, you can make better and cheaper cannons. (Sweden was a great power for a while
                           based on tin deposits which allowed them to make bronze cannons, since the steel technology in the era
                           was so poor- this was well before railroads). I've yet to see what a wizzard is going to do in the face of a
                           cannon shot. 
                           If I can make really good steel, I can make really good breastplates which will likely stop arrows (but not
                           bullets). 

                           Also, whoever thinks that civil war era rifles were worse than bows, has a lot of convicing to do to make me
                           buy it. I will certainly grant that early firearms were inferior, but by the civil war muzzle loading weapons had
                           reached their pinnacle. They shot 50 caliber conical bullets at substancial velocities to effective ranges of
                           700 yards or so. No such bow exists. Rifles are also easier to use. Ammo is easier to make, and more lethal
                           (soft lead bullets of the era would remove limbs, at best- for the target, or simply kill you). 

                           Also Eneda just jumped the gun and implied that nitroglycerin was invented. This implies smokeless powder,
                           and thus the possibility of cased ammunition and repeating breachloading rifles. Once those hit the scene,
                           there is not a chance that bows are comparable. This will also increase effective range and lethality. 

                           As for what my character would be doing the whole time, is learning the technology, and improving it. You
                           don't need a wizzard to do technology (well actually my last character in Faerun was a custom class called a
                           Tinker, who was sort of a medieval engineer- he never liked magic much anyway- too illogical). Though the
                           influx of fiends would have him concentrating on wiping them out. A nice 8 gauge shotgun with either silver
                           or cold iron shot would likely do wonders. Also I'd make sure I'd have a priest of Gond on hand to cast
                           magic weapon where necessary. For a reach out and touch someone excersize I'd make the old heavy
                           barrelled Sharps rifle- and become the first sharpshooter. That will outrange any spell. 

                           Buzzard


     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 04:35 PM           

                           Riot Gear -- teleport into our homes? Wouldn't that require you having knowledge of exactly where our
                           homes ARE? 

                           And I think that kobolds/goblins/orcs/gnolls/bugbears/hobgoblins probably outnumber Illithids at LEAST 100
                           to 1. Perhaps 1000 to 1. Remember, we breed. Meaning there's a whoooole lot of lairs. 

                           So give us your best shot. It isn't as though the humanoids are lining up in front of the illithids to be taken
                           down by their mind blasts. We don't need to attack you -- just stop your minions from getting to the surface
                           by closing off said passages. You'll get through eventually, but it'll be VERY tough to get enough people
                           through in ONE MONTH to do that much damage. 

                           We Are The Underdark. 

                           And we're not like the weak drow, who are far too dependent on their magic to survive. We've had to deal
                           with Drow and Illithids from below, and max-minning elves and humans from above for millenia. And we're
                           STILL HERE. During none of that time did we have powerful magics at our disposal. You're not just walking
                           through us, or you would have done it a long time ago. 

                           So, Phasmus, let's keep our plans to ourselves for now . . . I hope Edena announces an 'errata' or two to
                           take into account her forgetfulness. (As opposed to coming up with some creative but highly doubtful
                           explanation why hoards of humanoids who never relied on magic for survival in the Underdark would
                           somehow fall so easily NOW.) 

                           Please?

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 05:41 PM              

                           Why, Mr. Forrester, we haven't forgotten you. Far from it. In addition to providing valuable slave labor, your
                           ineffectual humanoid throngs are delicious and nutritious... You are a very important commodity for us.
                           Furthermore, inasmuch as you are not enslaved outright, you provide a convenient buffer between our forces
                           and the surface.

                           The question we now put to you is, if your misdirected forces are so capable, why do they choose to act now,
                           at the height of the power of the Illithid on Toril? The technology we have recently obtained, and vastly
                           improved upon, makes moving earth and rock a fairly simple matter. We have been preying on you as long
                           as your history records... and now you think enough has changed that you can do something about it?

                           Your minds call to us... You are rightfully OURS to take! You honestly think we would allow you to even
                           approach areas where you could cause the damage you speak of? That you and your thick-skulled
                           humanoids could outthink the greatest minds this pitiful ball of rock has ever harbored?! That you could
                           even begin to seal off the underdark enough to inconvenience our plans? An exercise in futility, that...

                           No, Mr. Forrester, you will fall before us like all the rest. We suggest, however, that if you bow to us now,
                           without necessitating our guiding influence, we will consider granting you a position of relatively comfortable
                           servitude for the rest of your days... As opposed to the variety of horrors we will inflict on you otherwise.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus

                           Speaker-To-Thralls
                           Representative of the Illithid
                           Horde-Master 1st Class

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 05:44 PM           

                           WTF?! All of you 'psionic devourers invade' people are idiots. The illithids are not a numerous race, you will
                           recall. I think, that at most, there will be 30,000 illithids on Toril. Plus, as forrester said, they'd have to plow
                           through subterranean goblinoids,orcs, svirfnebli, drow(adamantite, enchanted or not,still is the hardest
                           metal), and dwarves. There is no way they could get past everyone in just a month. PLUS get past every
                           race in-between.PLUS conquer all those countries. Edena,Phasmus, whoever the hell the people who give the
                           war updates are, don't post an update after every single post. That's just idiotic. And quit favoring technos,
                           dammit. Every time they post something, you immediately don't bother with how ridiculous it might be, you
                           just write it in. If that's the rules around here, anything goes, then put in forrester's logic and that I killed all
                           of the techno leaders just before I switched sides, because I did. That should have put them in a state of
                           total anarchy.
                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

                           [This message has been edited by TheBalor (edited 04-09-2001).]

                           [This message has been edited by TheBalor (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:14 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Phasmus:
                                  Why, Mr. Forrester, we haven't forgotten you. Far from it. In addition to providing valuable
                                  slave labor, your ineffectual humanoid throngs are delicious and nutritious... You are a very
                                  important commodity for us. Furthermore, inasmuch as you are not enslaved outright, you
                                  provide a convenient buffer between our forces and the surface.

                                  The question we now put to you is, if your misdirected forces are so capable, why do they
                                  choose to act now, at the height of the power of the Illithid on Toril? The technology we have
                                  recently obtained, and vastly improved upon, makes moving earth and rock a fairly simple
                                  matter. We have been preying on you as long as your history records... and now you think
                                  enough has changed that you can do something about it?

                                  Your minds call to us... You are rightfully OURS to take! You honestly think we would allow
                                  you to even approach areas where you could cause the damage you speak of? That you and
                                  your thick-skulled humanoids could outthink the greatest minds this pitiful ball of rock has
                                  ever harbored?! That you could even begin to seal off the underdark enough to
                                  inconvenience our plans? An exercise in futility, that...

                                  No, Mr. Forrester, you will fall before us like all the rest. We suggest, however, that if you
                                  bow to us now, without necessitating our guiding influence, we will consider granting you a
                                  position of relatively comfortable servitude for the rest of your days... As opposed to the
                                  variety of horrors we will inflict on you otherwise.


                                  Regards,

                                  Phasmus

                                  Speaker-To-Thralls
                                  Representative of the Illithid
                                  Horde-Master 1st Class


                           You know, Tentacle-boy, you sound a lot like an elf. Are you sure there's no elven heritage hiding in those
                           slimy little tentacles of yours?

                           Here's the situation, as I understand it.

                           You are at point A, deep in the Underdark.
                           We are at point B, in the Upper Underdark/near the surface, and point C, the Surface.

                           To get to the surface, you need to pass US. Not the other way around, Mr. 20+ Intelligence. 

                           In other words, we aren't "approaching" the areas we need to affect. We're already THERE. You're the ones
                           approaching US, squid-face. 

                           And it's really quite exciting that you've just learned how to move rock and earth. We've been doing it for
                           thousands of years. 

                           Note that it's a helluva lot easier to collapse a tunnel than it is to dig a new one. As you should know, Big
                           Brain. 

                           Sure, you might make some progress here or there. Get a few people through, here or there. But in a
                           month? Get tens of thousands of thralls to the surface? 

                           Been sniffing glue again? 

                           But don't worry. We've got enough humanoids to kill all of the elves AND stop your puny efforts. So you can
                           count on a good amount of death and destruction on the surface. 

                           But it'll be humanoids that are in charge, not you, squid-head. 

                           Forrester
                           No Title Required

                           PS Edena -- realistically, the Technomancy machines aren't all going to just EXPLODE! You make 1/2 of a
                           machine stop working, it generally doesn't explode . . . the whole machine stops working. 

                           But let me know . . . if the Technomancy really is gone so soon, then I guess the humanoid hordes will work
                           on taking over the entire surface, as long as this petty Squid menace can be taken care of. Elves die first,
                           second, and third. We'll work from there. And get some kobolds to start tinkering with those machines . . . 

                           Oh -- if any of those artifact-ridden places had HUMANOIDS working as lackeys (as they usually do!), count
                           on my people being able to loot the places far, FAR more quickly than the dumb humans or elves or illithids
                           can. Heh heh heh. 

                           Idiot elves. The only thing keeping us from taking control was all of that damn magic. We're going to come
                           out of this even better than the Illithids. 

                           Oh -- and Edena -- you might want to consider whether there are any big ole Elven Ships left after the elves
                           have been overrun by tens of thousands of pissed off humanoids. (That's assuming we can do both that
                           and fight off of the Illithids, of course. Which we can, because there's SO damn many of us.)

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:27 PM              

                           You are foolish.

                           We are just short of omniscient, we Illithid, Flayers of the Mind, and we are no weak warriors. Finding the
                           weakest points in your defenses, and leaping there directly, is not hard.

                           Nor do you keep in mind are ability to shift harmonic vibration (Plane Shift) at will. You do not merely face
                           the Illithid of Faerun, but of the entire Prime Material and Outer Planes. We are legion.

                           As for defeating us - A single Mind Flayer can rip your petty minds to shreds with ease constantly (Mind Blast
                           EVERY ROUND) as well as transform enemies to thrall effortlessly (Charm Person EVERY ROUND) and float
                           out of the reach of your mindless hordes (Levitate at will.) 10 mind flayers could wade through thousands
                           upon thousands of your underselves, and even attempting to crush us under thousands of tons of rock
                           would be futile, as we vanish to the Ether before they strike.

                           From a metagaming perspective, I can't imagine ANY AMOUNT, even MILLIONS, of monstrous humanoids
                           surviving a concerted assault of even as few as 10 Mind Flayers. High level Psion Mind Flayers make the
                           whole exercise, frankly, silly.

                           So sorry, you're screwed. Really flaunting that 8 intelligence, aren't you?

                           I wonder what Kobold white matter tastes like...

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 5)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:38 PM           

                           Wow, a race even cockier than elves. Will wonders never cease.

                           10 Mind Flayers against a million Humanoids? You'd be crushed. I mean, from above, as you walked into a
                           cave and it fell on your head before you could react. 

                           Or did your Illithid Rogues (hah!) detect them? 

                           Sorry . . your mighty One Charm Person/round (ooh, you charmed a kobold! Wow, he'll help against the
                           other fifty beating the crap out of you!) isn't going to cut it. The Mind Blast might, but it's a Cone. And that
                           assumes we're all standing in a column in front of you. Which we aren't, because we're letting the traps do
                           our crushing. 

                           I don't see that happening, squid-face. Our numbers and our traps will crush you. You lazy bastards are
                           going to have to be on the front lines to even have the slightest chance to succeed, and that's just not a
                           role you're used to. 

                           Bye bye. We KNOW what Squid-faces taste like, you know. Calamari.

                           And we *like* calamari. 

                           Forrester
                           No Title Required

                           PS Use Levitate to float out of the way?
                           Now who has the "8" intelligence? (Our race average is "10", by the way, so pfffthththt.) 

                           Yours is apparently actually quite lower.
                           Levitate is going to help HOW when the ceiling height is, oh, 5'. Or even 10' or 15' or 50'? We have
                           crossbows, numbnuts. Thanks for making it so we can all shoot you at once. 

                           Only the idiot Drow like those big-ass caverns with quarter-mile high ceilings. Just goes to show your
                           ignorance. Again. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:47 PM              

                           Buzzard, thank you, you took the words right out of my mouth. The Movement is indebted to you.

                           In any event, I was under the impression that this struggle was expressed not in weeks, but in *years.* I
                           would not believe that the elves would resort to stripping the plane of magic in a few mere weeks... Here's
                           some assumptions I've been using so far:

                           1) In order for there to actually *be* an industrial revolution, the following must have occured before:

                           - A new focus on individualism and the rights of said individual. Think Protestant Reformation. Which gives
                           way to the proliferation of Classical Liberal thought (the ideology of capitalism). Who's gonna buy into this
                           the most out of all the races? The humans, and then the gnomes, and then the halflings. The elves are
                           inward looking, and the dwarves are as backward as Tzarist Russia before the Great War. I'll come back to
                           this point later.

                           - The Industrial Revolution would only occur if the above point happened, and the Enlightenment
                           (Renaissance) occured before it all... Technology didn't get under way until The Enlightenment, because it
                           fostered the Scientism and Secularist movements within society as a whole.

                           2) As a result of point one, some of the human monarchies would have to have fallen and in their place
                           would grow some sort of populist regime, be it socialist, liberal or what-have-you. This is where my "liberty"
                           standpoint comes from... any ruler standing in its way will meet the guillotine sooner or later.

                           I believe that those aligned with the elves would be of that aristocratic class of humans, who are destined to
                           lose. Hobbes, Locke et al are correct in saying that power comes from the people, despite magic and
                           religion. If a population wishes to become free, they will, sooner or later. While the coffers of these
                           aristocrats dwindles as they pay their mercenary armies; those funding the liberty/technocracy movement,
                           the merchant-come-capitalist class, will have ample currency to outbuild, outwage, outwork and outfight the
                           aristocrats.

                           If we're working with a reasonable timeframe, like years or even a decade, then the aristocracy allied with
                           the elves would not be the powerhouse Sir Jester believes.

                           It would NOT be a 50/50 split on the humanity. There are far too many peasants seeking true liberty and
                           equality, and they cannot be denied. Will it be bloody? Yes. Will it be painful? Yes. Is it necessary? Yes.

                           While this Gnomish Combine fights the first few rounds, guess who will be their second wave? The countries
                           and nations who have just freed themselves. These states will not only be ready to fight for their lifestyles,
                           they will be whole-heartedly nationalistic and full of patriotism. It would be like in the First World War, the
                           Triple Alliance would have been fighting the Russians, French and British for so long that they would not
                           have the fighting spirits that the Americans would have had.

                           So, there I conclude, until I think of more,

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 06:49 PM           

                           Phasmus, you are an idiot. Do you even KNOW how many goblinoids/orcs there are in the underdark?
                           mindflayers are powerful, I grant you that, but you would have to punch through BILLIONS of goblins,orcs,
                           dwarves, drow, all in less than a month. PLUS they can just seal up the tunnels(if the goblinoids can't, then
                           the dwarves or svirfnebli will) I really doubt that you could disintegrate the tens of thousands of miles that is
                           the underdark IN A MONTH, plus conquer all that land. Edena, or whoever the updater is, have the illithid
                           conquests stricken from the record.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 6) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 07:00 PM           

                           In response to reprisal: Jesus, man. You make it sound like all the lords of the realm are evil and
                           oppresive. And you think the average person would not align themselves with druids and elves? Think again,
                           my friend, the farmers owe quite alot to the druids, and they would not like gigantic machines ripping up
                           their forests and homelands. You also apparently have never heard of the peasant revolt where, for a while,
                           they did win, but then the nobles retaliated, and they were easily crushed(many ended like that) and in a
                           country like thay, or halruaa, where magic is the most common thing in the world, I don't think that peasant
                           revolts would work, supposing they even happened. Realize that most peasants LIKE their lives. It's simple,
                           and enjoyable(much better living conditions, I might add, than in olde Europe) and those who are
                           unsatisfied? Why thats us, my friend. The adventurers.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 07:37 PM              

                           Uh, if you read my post again, I'm assuming that everything is set up for an actual Industrial Revolution.
                           You say that farmers would rather align themselves with the elves and druids? I disagree, when a farmer
                           realizes he can pull down more gold using even the cotton gin and other early advancements, guess what
                           will take precedence?

                           A farmer would have more to gain for himself, his family and his progeny when he uses technological
                           devices. For they are more concerned with their own survival and well-being that anything else, when they
                           see an opportunity to gain for themselves, guess what's gonna happen? The druids might make it possible
                           to stop plant disease and what-not from happening, but can they make it so the farmer can do the work in
                           half the time? They could, but they'd have to live on the farm and pretty much do only that... A machine, be
                           it a thresher, a cotton gin, or what-have-you, will be there as long as the farmer uses it. It's quite obvious
                           that the farmers of the land would choose machinery over magic, for magic is erratic, and there aren't
                           enough Druids to go around to be their personal farm-spellslinger.

                           While Lords of the Realm might not be evil, they are still oppressive. No matter how well a Lord treats his
                           subjects, they are still subjects. With no power whatsoever. Shackles of gold are still shackles, you know
                           what I mean?

                           What do you say about the other half of my post where I state that the only reason an IR would occur was if
                           there was a Renaissance, a new focus on individualism (therefore, not the collectivism of your feudal
                           conservatism), and the proliferation of capitalist ideals. I concede the fact that without either of these
                           points, an IR is destined to be put down. But if the struggle is to continue (and I hope it does, this is one of
                           the most intriguing threads on any D&D board I've had the privilege to be a part of) these things must
                           happen.

                           Still, I think your throwing the idea of a peasant revolution aside quite arbitrarily. Still yet, who's to say that
                           all magicians would be on the side of the aristocracy? How much could a mage-guild make in a capitalist
                           system?

                           Once again, I'm off, this is quite enjoyable,

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 07:51 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by TheBalor:
                                  Phasmus, you are an idiot. Do you even KNOW how many goblinoids/orcs there are in the
                                  underdark? mindflayers are powerful, I grant you that, but you would have to punch through
                                  BILLIONS of goblins,orcs, dwarves, drow, all in less than a month. PLUS they can just seal up
                                  the tunnels(if the goblinoids can't, then the dwarves or svirfnebli will) I really doubt that you
                                  could disintegrate the tens of thousands of miles that is the underdark IN A MONTH, plus
                                  conquer all that land. Edena, or whoever the updater is, have the illithid conquests stricken
                                  from the record.



                           -tosses away a red-stained napkin-

                           It seems, Mr. Forrester, that I had some elven heritage ON my tentacles.


                           Now, Mr. Balor...

                           I state my actions only according to the data I have on hand... which is found in this thread, the 3e core
                           rulebooks and the 2e Illithid book.

                           What do the goblinoids & co. see? At best, more MindFlayer activity than usual. Do they regularly oppose the
                           activities of the MindFlayers to any such degree? Not so far as I am aware. Are all the different
                           humanoid/goblinoid groups capable of working with each other on a global scale to shut down the
                           underdark? With little or no apparent motive? Incurring the wrath of the MindFlayers? When the Illithid are
                           likely causing them even less grief than usual? When the surface world is broken and ripe for them to
                           plunder? To what end, exactly? Such an orderly, concerted effort by groups which I had been led to
                           understand weren't on the best of terms even under ideal circumstances seems rather unlikely. Of course,
                           not having access to data on FR, I may be unaware of some sort of secret global goblinoid network... and
                           the reason why such an institution has never been used to any effect before.

                           The MindFlayers have the element of surprise. By the time anyone discovered their activities it would be too
                           late to prevent their forces from reaching the surface. Even assuming that is not the case, the dwarves and
                           gnomes [who, I would guess, do not have a monopoly on the caverns leading to the deeper underdark.]
                           would already be in crisis... granted perhaps not as severe as some other communities. It would be a simple
                           mater to subtly influence their decision-making bodies and have them give minimum priority to the Illithid
                           activities. The MindFlayers will avoid direct combat when they can... instead relying on subterfuge as much
                           as possible.

                           Your claims against my activities are insufficient.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "When in doubt, use duct tape."

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 08:18 PM              

                           And again, you can keep a Mind Flayer from reaching anywhere. We can shift in to the ether and reappear in
                           the middle of your homes, completely bypassing your traps. If four of us appear back to back, we can nail
                           everything within 60 feet instantly. Your traps are irrelevant.

                           I admit, however, that the levitation was foolish. So we won't do that.

                           But tell me - How fast do you think ten illithids could charm 50 stunned Kobolds if we kept stunning them
                           again? We'd have all the fodder we'd need....

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 08:26 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Phasmus:

                                  Your claims against my activities are insufficient.


                                  Regards,

                                  Phasmus & Co.



                           Well I'n rather curious as to how the Illithids, buried deep underground will know when to meander up to the
                           surface. OK the magic cuts off. Gee, time to move on up. Do you think a month is a long time for a
                           logistical undertaking of this magnitude? I certainly don't think the Illithids will be teleporting to the surface
                           en masse- since they've never been there that would be suicidal. 

                           They could organize a mass migration, but that would be obvious to every other denizen in the Underdark,
                           then you have to deal with the pesky humanoids. If the Illithids had even a portion of the capabilities you
                           claim, they'd already own Faerun, having easily conquered the Underdark. 

                           Also I re-iterate the objections to a lack of magic trashing all the technology. The descriptions I had heard
                           of magic/tech synergy consisted of things like heat sources and pollution control devices, not
                           containment/pressure vessels. If these went bye bye, you just stoke up the fire with some coal, and you're
                           back to the races. 

                           "Oh well the smokestack is belching again. No big deal, the druids didn't like us anyway". 

                           If the Elves were dumb enough to destroy magic in the face of technological advance, then you could almost
                           forget them since one way or another they'll kill themselves through sheer stupidity. 

                           Buzzard

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 08:39 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Phasmus:
                                  -tosses away a red-stained napkin-

                                  It seems, Mr. Forrester, that I had some elven heritage ON my tentacles.


                                  Now, Mr. Balor...

                                  I state my actions only according to the data I have on hand... which is found in this thread,
                                  the 3e core rulebooks and the 2e Illithid book.

                                  What do the goblinoids & co. see? At best, more MindFlayer activity than usual. Do they
                                  regularly oppose the activities of the MindFlayers to any such degree? Not so far as I am
                                  aware. Are all the different humanoid/goblinoid groups capable of working with each other
                                  on a global scale to shut down the underdark? With little or no apparent motive? Incurring
                                  the wrath of the MindFlayers? When the Illithid are likely causing them even less grief than
                                  usual? When the surface world is broken and ripe for them to plunder? To what end, exactly?
                                  Such an orderly, concerted effort by groups which I had been led to understand weren't on
                                  the best of terms even under ideal circumstances seems rather unlikely. Of course, not
                                  having access to data on FR, I may be unaware of some sort of secret global goblinoid
                                  network... and the reason why such an institution has never been used to any effect before.

                                  The MindFlayers have the element of surprise. By the time anyone discovered their activities
                                  it would be too late to prevent their forces from reaching the surface. Even assuming that is
                                  not the case, the dwarves and gnomes [who, I would guess, do not have a monopoly on the
                                  caverns leading to the deeper underdark.] would already be in crisis... granted perhaps not
                                  as severe as some other communities. It would be a simple mater to subtly influence their
                                  decision-making bodies and have them give minimum priority to the Illithid activities. The
                                  MindFlayers will avoid direct combat when they can... instead relying on subterfuge as much
                                  as possible.

                                  Your claims against my activities are insufficient.


                                  Regards,

                                  Phasmus & Co.

                                  "When in doubt, use duct tape."


                           The elf, it is tasty. On that we have agreement.

                           We might even be able to come to more agreements, if you weren't a group of megalomaniacal totalitarian
                           slave drivers.

                           Trust me -- if we spot a group of illithids on their way up to the surface, we're going to collapse tunnels, and
                           we're going to do in quickly. It isn't as if the Technomancy hasn't filled us in on your little motives. Heck,
                           even if they hadn't, it's not like we don't know you like enslaving/eating us. "A little more illithid activity" is
                           not a trivial thing when we live friggin' next door to you.

                           And it's not as if Illithids generally cooperate with each other very readily, squid-face. If you're doing it, we
                           get to do it as well. 

                           And trust me -- there are PLENTY of us. We can kill elves and stop you at the same time. It's that 1000-to-1
                           outnumbering thing (with regard to your paltry forces, not with regard to the elves, of course. We merely
                           outnumber them 10-to-1 or 20-to-1.)

                           And Riot Gear -- you still haven't explained to me precisely how you are going to FIND our lairs, and know
                           where to materialize/teleport in. The Underdark is a 3-D kind of place. How quickly are your paltry forces
                           going to search a few billion cubic MILES of rock and earth? And the Rambo-esque tactics you describe
                           typically aren't used by the cowardly squid-heads, but I'll let that go given the current situation we're playing
                           with. 

                           You're just not in a good position to take advantage of the situation within a mere month. So either Edena's
                           going to have to change it's duration, or you're going to have to take over the surface some other time.

                           We humanoids, on the other hand, can wreak havok and destruction on the foolish elves within a month,
                           easy. EASY.

                           Forrester
                           No Title Required 

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 08:41 PM              

                           You know, maybe we should start this over, as a game...

                           We could take turns, each of us representing a specific organization. Edena could serve as a DM, of sorts.
                           Every 'Round' or day, we would all explain what our group was doing. If a new guy wanted to play, he could
                           only represent a single person, but he could eventually become an organization.
                           At the end of each day, Edena decides what has happened and how long that round lasted. For example,
                           depending on how disrupting the actions we undertook were, the next round could take place from 5 days to
                           5 decades later.
                           In addition, she could tell us whether or not our actions were successful.

                           That said, the last poster has a hell of a point.... We might scry and see what was going on. And we'd
                           certainly do SOMETHING with the Phaerimm.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 08:58 PM              

                           War Update #4

                           The war has expanded into multiple sides:

                           The Faerie Folk (led by Estlor - they are trying to arrange another peace conference, but they are fighting
                           fiercely against the illithid)
                           The Illithid (led by Phasmus, they have taken and destroyed Waterdeep, enslaved the phaerimm, and
                           destroyed a number of major drow cities - and there are a LOT more illithid on Toril than anyone realized -
                           there are hundreds of thousands of them!!)
                           The Elves (led by Blood Jester, they are fighting a total war, with no quarter given and no quarter asked.
                           They are out to win at all costs. The Elven Imperial Navy of Wildspace (Spelljammer) has come in it's full
                           strength to support them)
                           The Humanoids (led by Forrester, there are millions of these guys, and they are hell bent for glory, guts,
                           and battle. Although they form the staple army of the Technomancy, they are not under it's control)
                           The Technomancy Alliance (led by several people, this coalition of industrializing countries is coming back
                           from the brink of defeat, thanks to the humanoid hordes, and with new technomagic and their old magic
                           back are fighting hard)

                           - - -

                           The ferocity of the Posts I have been reading, above, would tend to indicate that:

                           Everyone is ganging up on the illithid. The illithid are losing ground, because they cannot stand against the
                           combined strength of everyone else, once the magic returns.
                           However, again, there are FAR more illithid than anyone thought - a secret of the illithid the world is now
                           learning to it's cost. There are hundreds of thousands of these fell beings, and they have an agenda - and
                           you and suppertime are both on it.

                           For some reason, nobody is concentrating on the elves, who have caused serious and irrepairable harm to
                           the entire world with their magic.
                           This means the elves are now making rapid strides towards total victory (I still need those 5 targets + 5
                           targets + 5 targets, Blood Jester.)
                           Indeed, if they are not opposed, and opposed soon, Toril will once more see the Supremacy of the Elves, as
                           it did for 10,000 years prior to the Crown Wars.

                           Estlor is the voice of reason here, bringing the Seelie Court into the situation, and the Faerie are flocking to
                           his banner (the druids are no longer a power, having been decimated in the war, then wiped out during the
                           Month of Terror)
                           Also, a number of wise old good aligned and neutrally aligned dragons, and a number of neutral nations
                           (including devastated Luruar) are going over to his side.
                           Estlor now leads a formidable host, rapidly becoming equal in strength to the others.

                           The Technomancy has made a surprising recovery.
                           This is partially because the first fury of the Illithid fell on their enemies.
                           This is mostly because an enormous horde of humanoids is fighting for them, and behind this protective
                           wall of humanoids they are rebuilding their cities, replanting their fields, and putting back up their
                           infrastruction.
                           It should be worth noting that the Technomancy is ANGRY. They obviously do not like the Illithid, but they
                           are FURIOUS at the elves, who have slaughtered hundreds of thousands of their people.

                           The humanoids have been big winners in this war.
                           The Month of Terror affected them hardly at all, except to make their opponents weak and easily beaten.
                           They have run amok, sacking cities, dragging off enormous numbers of slaves, vast amounts of gold, huge
                           amounts of raw material, supplies, and stored food.

                           The gnomes, while technically a part of the Technomancy, have retreated to their underground cities (those
                           that are left), and put all their defenses they could up to protect them.
                           The gnomes rightfully see that the surface world is no place for them right now, not with armies marching
                           this way and that way across it.

                           Estlor continues his arguments for peace. However, it seems nobody is listening. This is too bad, because at
                           this point much of Faerun looks like Eastern Europe after the War (or Georgia after Sherman's March to the
                           Sea.)
                           Cities are reduced to bleak ruins, pieces of buildings sticking into the air like abstract artwork.
                           Vast areas of blackened sticks, tapering to shattered tops, branches burned away, represent the remains of
                           great forests.
                           Croplands lay fallow, slowly going back to the wild. Other croplands lay recently destroyed, the crops hacked
                           and burned, the ground torn up by magic or marauding monsters unleashed by the warring sides.

                           All remaining cities are now on their highest alert, new walls and other defenses are built, and more
                           defenses are being built.
                           All roads are blocked with felled trees, and trapped with caltrops, pits, and worse.
                           Sentinels watch everywhere. Paranoia is the rule. People shoot then ask questions afterwards.

                           All trade has ended. All commerce has stopped. Cities and countries relying on it, have seen their ways of
                           life simply stop.

                           Not that it would have mattered anyways.

                           All able-bodied people, men and women, have been pressed into the military.
                           All shops, all factories, have been pressed into or converted over to wartime use.

                           On the side of the Faerie Folk League

                           --- Estlor

                           On the side of the Elves

                           --- The Balor (the reward on The Balor's head has grown. The Technomancy wants this defector badly.)
                           --- Blood Jester
                           --- Victim

                           On the side of the Illithid

                           --- Phasmus
                           --- Riot Gear

                           On the side of the Technomancy Confederation

                           --- Buzzard
                           --- Darwin of Mind
                           --- Dr Skull
                           --- Elfric
                           --- Gez
                           --- Icarus
                           --- Lannon
                           --- Reprisal

                           On the side of the Humanoids

                           --- Forrester

                           Neutral

                           --- Enkhidu
                           --- Naya (he got away with his treasure hoard, after all)
                           --- Paperboy
                           --- Zouron (although he's pretending to be with the Technomancy)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 09:17 PM              

                           Riot Gear, that sounds like a good idea (see Riot Gear's Post about 3 posts up)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 09:22 PM           

                           Edena -- I mentioned in more than one post that while we're making sure to collapse the tunnels to
                           slow/stop the Illithids, we're dividing up our Millions to do massive amounts of elf-slaying. 

                           As in "We humanoids, on the other hand, can wreak havok and destruction on the foolish elves within a
                           month, easy. EASY." from a couple posts back, and "Elves die first, second, and third. We'll work from there.
                           And get some kobolds to start tinkering with those machines . . .". 

                           So are the elves REALLY that close to taking everything over?

                           I can accept if if you say that we didn't find the Spelljamming ships within that month. But the elves should
                           have taken HEAVY casualties during the month that they were de-magicked. 

                           Forrester

                           I also said this:
                           "Oh -- if any of those artifact-ridden places had HUMANOIDS working as lackeys (as they usually do!), count
                           on my people being able to loot the places far, FAR more quickly than the dumb humans or elves or illithids
                           can. Heh heh heh. "

                           How are all sides doing on artifact collection?

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 09:49 PM           

                           I have a large bounty on my head? and it's growing? K3W| d00d!@!??223!! I KNEW killing the lords of
                           waterdeep, the council of six, the 4 lords of baldur's gate, and by doing thus sending the technos into chaos
                           would bring me a tad of fame.

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 09:49 PM              

                           Issue #1:
                           The MindFlayers had started preparations for their ascent before the spell of Krasus had been cast... The
                           temporary removal of magic from the picture was just the icing on the proverbial cake. [Illithid have a
                           metaphor that means approximately the same thing... but you don't want to hear it.] Their goals were set
                           somewhat higher as a result.

                           Issue #2:
                           Their preparations for battle with a still magic-intensive surface world had included the production of
                           psionic-technology hybrids that, unlike the surface's technomagic, will function perfectly despite the effects
                           of the spell of Krasus. A very distinct advantage.

                           Issue #3:
                           There is a definite precedent regarding the Illithid's working together. The interspersed Illithid colonies
                           center around elder brains and though the Illithid can not be in direct contact with each other without some
                           rather expensive psionic equipment, the elder brains can link to each other directly via a psionic shunt
                           through the ethereal plane [see the 2e Illithid book]. Thus, with a great deal of effort, the elder-brains can
                           coordinate the world's entire Illithid population. This is not a bunch of ragtag semi-sentient humanoids
                           suddenly developing a world-wide concordance. The MindFlayers once shared a plane-spanning empire...
                           and they want it back.

                           Issue #4: Regarding the [apparently] larger than expected numbers of Illithid on Toril, the elder brains can
                           coordinate the psionic transfer of MindFlayers from other primes. The effort required for such activities, and
                           the fact that Illithid from other worlds might not be particularly interested in helping anyway, is why Toril
                           hasn't been overrun by the sheer number of MindFlayers before... and won't be now. Nevertheless, the time
                           to strike has come, so there will be far more cooperation with each other than has been seen by anyone
                           living... and all but the oldest undead for that matter.

                           Issue #5:
                           We do not see our activities as atrocities of war... but as the losses inherent in any major shift in power. A
                           shift, we might add, which is in the long run for the good of all races... except perhaps the ones we
                           eliminate entirely. If we could clam this world as our own without the needless destruction of a single
                           wayward thrall... know what we would do so.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend
                           aka Don'Calamari

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:13 PM              

                           EDENA I URGE YOU TO READ THIS, for that matter everyone else should reread what follows. Posted from
                           Buzzards comments:

                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by buzzard:
                                  I've made no claims that magic was necessary for technological prograss. My arguments are
                                  based on the given premise that:
                                  Technology is advanced enough for steam power and railroads. 

                                  This implies a good deal you know. It doesn't just imply that you know that steam expands
                                  and can drive an engine. It implies that you have the machining abilities to make such an
                                  engine. It also implies that you are going to make machine tools capable of making more
                                  than one of those engines. (and rails, etc) That was one of the most immediate
                                  consequences of the industrial revolution. The mechanization of machine tools is crucial to
                                  everything. It enables rifles to be mass produced, rather than hand crafted. Also the general
                                  level of mechanical sophistication is going to be pretty high. A railroad is not a simple thing. 

                                  Also if we're talking railroads, a certain amount of metallurgy must have been accomplished.
                                  This means higher quality steel, or you could not make steel rails (you can't roll cast iron into
                                  the shape). Once you have this better steel, you can make better and cheaper cannons.
                                  (Sweden was a great power for a while based on tin deposits which allowed them to make
                                  bronze cannons, since the steel technology in the era was so poor- this was well before
                                  railroads). I've yet to see what a wizzard is going to do in the face of a cannon shot. 
                                  If I can make really good steel, I can make really good breastplates which will likely stop
                                  arrows (but not bullets). 

                                  Also, whoever thinks that civil war era rifles were worse than bows, has a lot of convicing to
                                  do to make me buy it. I will certainly grant that early firearms were inferior, but by the civil
                                  war muzzle loading weapons had reached their pinnacle. They shot 50 caliber conical bullets
                                  at substancial velocities to effective ranges of 700 yards or so. No such bow exists. Rifles are
                                  also easier to use. Ammo is easier to make, and more lethal (soft lead bullets of the era
                                  would remove limbs, at best- for the target, or simply kill you). 

                                  Also Eneda just jumped the gun and implied that nitroglycerin was invented. This implies
                                  smokeless powder, and thus the possibility of cased ammunition and repeating
                                  breachloading rifles. Once those hit the scene, there is not a chance that bows are
                                  comparable. This will also increase effective range and lethality. 

                                  As for what my character would be doing the whole time, is learning the technology, and
                                  improving it. You don't need a wizzard to do technology (well actually my last character in
                                  Faerun was a custom class called a Tinker, who was sort of a medieval engineer- he never
                                  liked magic much anyway- too illogical). Though the influx of fiends would have him
                                  concentrating on wiping them out. A nice 8 gauge shotgun with either silver or cold iron shot
                                  would likely do wonders. Also I'd make sure I'd have a priest of Gond on hand to cast magic
                                  weapon where necessary. For a reach out and touch someone excersize I'd make the old
                                  heavy barrelled Sharps rifle- and become the first sharpshooter. That will outrange any spell.

                                  Buzzard


                           This was so well put from buzzard that it really needs to be posted again. I request that Edena read this
                           carefully and fully understand what he is suggesting. We were granted several things in Edena's scenerio.
                           Magic was not added to "make" the technology. It was simply suggested that it could be used with the
                           technology. In no way is it neccessary to have magic. All we need are good minds and arms to carry the
                           weapons.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:14 PM              

                           I SHOULD have made it a year, not a month (this person grouses a bit)
                           Can't change history now. (more grousing)

                           The elves are not as close to victory, after all.
                           They should have been.
                           They WOULD have been, had they just been facing the weakened Technomancy alone.
                           They would have won against both the Technomancy and the Illithid.

                           However, several million humanoids came up onto the surface, you see.
                           Came up, and swarmed over the Elven Spelljammers like ants whenever they set down.
                           Came up, and slaughtered the elves whenever and wherever they found them.

                           Furthermore, the elves now have to contend with dragons and faerie who are opposed to what they are
                           doing. That isn't helping either.

                           The elves are powerful, and throwing that spell gave them the edge, but now they are having to take on
                           EVERYONE at once, and they simply can't do that, not even with the Elven Imperial Navy.

                           The elves are driven back. I assume the elves destroy the 5 targets in question (Blood Jester, name your
                           targets).
                           But after that, they are driven back.

                           Unless the elves can find an ally among the other powers, they aren't going to win this war anytime soon.

                           The illithids made great progress during the Month of Terror, and sacked and pillaged many surface
                           dwellings, and destroyed many underdark areas.
                           However, the illithid are now facing a massive counterattack from the faerie folk, from the technomancy,
                           from the elves they encounter, and from several million very angry humanoids.
                           The illithids, also, are driven back.

                           The phaerimm, however, make a big difference here. 
                           Since the illithid were wise enough to snatch them while the snatching was good, these immensely powerful
                           beings are now serving the illithid.
                           And the phaerimm truly ARE terrible foes to face.
                           So, although the illithid are halted, they are standing their ground, and giving as badly as they are getting.

                           The phaerimm are making the difference, for they now serve the illithid.


     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:15 PM           

                           But you are STILL not a numerous race. I am convinced that, if as you say, the illithids from other planes
                           don't help you, then there can only be about, if you bring ALL of the illithids from ALL over Aber-Toril, then
                           you will still only have about 100,000 illithids. First you have to get past the dwarves and svirfnebli. Even if
                           the goblinoids don't set up traps and collapse tunnels, the dwarves will. By the time you come up with your
                           psychic technology, magic will have returned. And simply scrying? I really doubt that the illithids know
                           enough people on the surface or have items that they possesed to start a mass invasion.
                           This is taken from the 3E phb:
                           Scrying
                           Divination
                           Lvl:Brd 3, Clr 5, Drd 4, Sor/Wiz 4
                           Components:V,S,M/DF,F
                           Casting Time: 1 hour
                           Range:See text
                           Effect: Magical Sensor
                           Duration:1 minute/level
                           Saving Throw: None
                           Spell Resistance:No

                           You can see and hear some creature, who may be at any distance. You must succeed at a scry check to do
                           so. THe difficulty of the task depends on how well you know the subject and what sort of physical
                           connection(if any) you have to that creature. Furthermore, if the subject is on another plane, you get a -5
                           penalty to the scry check.

                           Knowledge Dc
                           None 20(you must have some sort of physical connection to a creature you have no knowledge of)
                           Secondhand(you have heard of the subject 15
                           Firsthand(you have met him/her) 10
                           Familiar(you know the subject well) 5

                           Connection: Scry check bonus
                           Likeness or picture +5
                           Possesion or garment +8
                           Body part, lock of hair +10
                           nail clippings, etc. 

                           This spell creates a magical sensor located near the subject. Any creature with an intelligence score of 12 or
                           higher can notice the sensor by making a scry check(or an intelligence check) against DC 20.
                           The following spells can be cast through a scrying spell: comprehend languages, read magic, tongues, and
                           darkvision. The following spells have a 5% chance per caster level of operating correctly:detect magic, detect
                           chaos, detect evil, detect good, detect law, and message. 
                           Arcane material Components: The eye of a hawk, an eagle, or even a roc, and nitric acid, copper, and zinc.
                           Wiz/sor/brd focus: a mirror of finely wrought and highly polished silver costing not less than 1000 gp. The
                           mirror must be at least 2 by 4 feet.
                           Cleric Focus: A holy water font costing not less than 1000 gp.
                           Druid focus: A natural pool of water
                           And by the time I finish typing this, the subject will have moved on... 


                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:17 PM              

                           Lannon, this is well noted.
                           And the Technomancy is making a very rapid and surprising recovery. 
                           The Technomancy is back in the war as a major power, once more achieving victory and driving both the
                           elves and the illithid back.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:19 PM           

                           *quivers with joy*

                           Could you talk more about the elves being slaughtered? Please? 


                           Oh -- what's a Phaerimm? The "ae" is scaring me. It sounds cheaty. 

                           Finally -- I think it's fair to say, Leaders of the Technomancers, that we humanoids have earned a little
                           technological support. You think? (Edena -- no doubt our kobold engineers have managed to get our hands
                           on some of the technology for closer inspection. We like the technomancy, but we aren't quite ready to put
                           our full trust in *any* surface dwellers. So while we'll ask for technological support and such, we'll make sure
                           to check it out to make sure there's no backstabbing going on. And perhaps work on creating our OWN little
                           factories.) 

                           On the other hand, while we don't have to put full trust in the technomancers, I think it's safe to say that
                           they need to put full trust in *us*. 

                           We're willing to play nice if they are. Although it wouldn't hurt to address me as "Lord Forrester", Lannon &
                           Company . 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:21 PM           

                           DAMMIT!! I JUST MISSED ABOUT A WEEK OF THE WAR WHEN TYPING THAT DAMN SPELL DESCRIPTION!!!

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:27 PM              

                           Well, Forrester, the humanoids have discovered that elven Spelljammers don't burn well - they are partially
                           alive, you see.
                           But they make great kindling, once chopped up.
                           For that matter, elves make great kindling too, when they are chopped up.

                           A phaerimm: think of a tornado. 
                           At the wide top of the tornado is a head with four arms sticking out around it, and one heck of a big mouth.
                           If you can see it, there is a body that becomes steadily more slender as it goes back from the head, until it
                           tapers to a point.

                           The phaerimm are, in 3E, sorcerers of levels 15 - 20.
                           But in 2E, they are wizards of levels 30 to 45 (that is directly from the Ruins of Myth Drannor boxed set)

                           Phaerimm have tremendous spell immunity, in addition to that, being able to bounce spells thrown at them
                           straight back at you.

                           Did I mention they also have great bite attacks, tail (sting) attacks, and claw attacks?

                           A single phaerimm could take on a Chosen of Mystra, and have some chance of winning.
                           Three phaerimm could take on a Chosen, and win.
                           There are several hundred phaerimm that were under the desert of Anauroch, but the illithid (wisely) went
                           after them and captured them.
                           This was possible because the elves (bless their hearts) ended ALL magic on Toril for a time, and the
                           phaerimm were briefly vulnerable, and Phasmus was smart.

                           That is why you have not overwhelmed the illithid and driven them back into the Underdark.
                           With the (now fully powered again) phaerimm under their command, the illithid are a force to be reckoned
                           with.

                           Even if there are only a few hundred phaerimm, a few hundred are enough (my greatest character is scared
                           to death of these monsters)


                           ((By the way, the phaerimm are going to be VERY, VERY ANGRY when they are freed of the psionic
                           compulsion. 
                           How would you feel if the elves took away your magic, then the illithid enslaved you, and then you were
                           forced up onto the surface to fight assorted gnomes, technomancers, humanoids, and Mystra knows what
                           else, when all you really wanted to do was study spells??
                           There is going to be HADES to pay when the phaerimm break free of their compulsion!!))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:33 PM           

                           Edena -- Can these Phaerimm teleport? If so, can they fit into 5' tall passages/rooms? It sounds like that's
                           unlikely . . . 

                           In which case, moving production of technomagical weaponry to the Underdark might be a strong call. (Hey,
                           it's going to happen anyway, as during the month we were able to examine the technology, and do a little
                           looting. But we can speed things up a great deal if we call cooperate, here . . . ) 

                           Forrester
                           Technomancy's Best Friend

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:47 PM              

                           The phaerimm can teleport.
                           The phaerimm can Shapechange also.
                           Would they care to fit themselves into 5 foot tall passages?
                           Not likely.

                           The elven nation of Evereska is now surrounded and besieged.
                           If two or more of the other powers declare they are cooperating in attacking it (that is, if the Faerie and
                           Technomancy, or the Humanoids and the Technomancy, or the Illithid and the Gnomes, and so on), it is
                           taken and destroyed and/or occupied.

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:48 PM              

                           With the passing of the month of terror, despite their enemies reclamation of magic, the attacks of the
                           Illithid only seem to intensify in strength and number, particularly in the areas of Myth Dranor, CandleKeep,
                           Nimbral and Halruaa... Then, more quickly than would seem possible, the MindFlayers withdraw from
                           combat. Only a few scattered groups of thralls remain... just enough to mask their master's retreat. They
                           leave only destruction and woe in their wake. The ransacked centers of population and magical power are
                           decimated beyond recognition, and the remains of the original inhabitants are scarce indeed... almost as
                           scarce as the items of knowledge and power that were once present.
                           For a short time Illithid activity continues in Halruaa, and then nothing. The MindFlayers have withdrawn to
                           the deepest deeps of the underdark... and sealed the way behind them. With them, they have taken the
                           most powerful artifacts and arcane knowledge to be had in Toril, not to mention a great many of the arcane
                           spellcasters themselves. There are some who speculate, and rightly so, that they found what they were
                           looking for...

                           The way to the underdark is now closed by tons of solid rock and the enclosed area is warded by the full
                           attention of the elder brains. None shall enter, and none shall leave... for a time. The drow cities decimated
                           have been sealed as well, along with their enslaved populations. The surface dwellers are free to continue
                           their petty squabble... for now the MindFlayers have the phaerimm, they have arcane power unrivaled... and
                           they have all the time in the world.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "Your will, is our will. Your mind, is our mind. Your money, is our money."

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:57 PM              

                           The following nations are out of the war, permanently (and pretty much out of it, period):

                           Halruaa (devastated)
                           Luruar (devastated)
                           Thay (wiped out)
                           Waterdeep (devastated)

                           Nimbral is demanding an immediate ALL OUT attack by EVERYONE against the Illithid, even if they have to
                           chase them to the center of the planet.
                           Nimbral cites the threat of the phaerimm, the threat from captured spellcasters, and the threat from stolen
                           artifacts as reasons (not to mention they are angry at having been attacked themselves.)
                           Nimbral is calling on EVERYONE to ally against the Illithid.

                           However, unless the Posts indicate it, this does not happen.

                           The dwarves have been trying to stay out of the war (the only race to do so.)
                           However, the dwarves have had enough. Trade is out, food supplies are short, they are attacked whenever
                           they set foot outside their mountain homes.
                           The dwarves are ready to enter the war. Anyone offering them alliance? And what incentives, if any?

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 10:59 PM           

                           See ya, wouldn't want to be ya, Evereska. 

                           Them elves are good eatin'.



     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:00 PM           

                           Good. I was thinking you guys would never leave.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 7) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:02 PM              

                           The humanoids are launching an all out assault on Evereska.
                           Does anyone else join them?

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:04 PM           

                           What's a Nimbral?

                           I'll lead my legions against the Illithids after one little pointy-eared problem is taken care of. Once and for
                           all. 

                           How do the dwarves feel about spanking their long-hated fellow demi-humans? We humanoids are a
                           practical folk, and have always hated elves more than dwarves. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-09-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:05 PM           

                           I myself go as emissary to the dwarven kingdoms. I tell them that the illithids have gone too far. The
                           dwarves already have full access to the underdark, and they could be a humongous help. The illithids have
                           our best mages, probably a few great engineers, and our greatest magiks. It's time we strike back. COME
                           TO ARMS, MY BRETHREN!! TOO LONG HAVE WE LET THE ILLITHIDS DWELL BENEATH THE EARTH, PLOTTING
                           AND SCHEMING!! They think they are secure in their victory, and this is the perfect time to strike. I say we
                           travel to the vaunted underdark and wipe these squid-faced vermin out ONCE, and for all......

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:07 PM           

                           Whoa whoa whoa!!!

                           Let me get confirmation that the Technomancy is coming along with us.

                           We aren't the damn Kurds. 

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:08 PM           

                           Dwarves would not.under any circumstances. EVER IN A QUADRILLION YEARS ALIGN THEMSELVES WITH
                           GOBLINOIDS!! They would kill any who came near them. There is no way they would ally with goblinoids.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

                           [This message has been edited by TheBalor (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:09 PM              

                           Nimbral is an island.
                           Home of a powerful, if small, magic-using nation.
                           A very wise, and very mysterious (and very powerful) group of mages.

                           The assault on Evereska continues, but the humanoids alone cannot take it. 
                           Although thousands of humanoids die valiant deaths for the cause, those stubborn elves behind their hill
                           fortresses and trees just can't be dislodged!

                           The dwarves are willing to announce a Truce (not an alliance!) with the humanoids IF it means achieving one
                           of the following:

                           Bringing peace
                           Bringing to justice the elves who cast the spell that brought down magic, and caused the Month of Terror
                           Going after the illithid.

                           - - -

                           Balor, the dwarves agree. The dwarves are willing to go after the illithid ...

                           IF, first ...

                           All elves (you speak for them, remember, Balor) who were involved in casting that spell (the one that
                           brought down magic) are turned over to the dwarves, to be tried for Crimes Against the Dwarves.
                           They will be tried, found guilty, and then drawn and quartered.
                           And YES, Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet is ONE of those the dwarves are demanding be turned over.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:22 PM              

                           Room for one more? I'm just a humble priest of Bacchus, but if I see one more grove trampled, or one
                           more vinyard burned by the wicked... I want to join Estlor and the Faerie Folk League in the fight for peace. I
                           am fully prepared to help the Faerie Folk and the earth spirits restore balance to nature and organize
                           against the desecrators.
                           At the risk of involving Outsiders again I could even pull in the help of the Bacchae, Maenads and nature
                           folk on the planes.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:28 PM           

                           Aw, goddamnit, ya got me in a fix here. My whole angle with this was to unite the races against the illithids,
                           and if we win that part, then everyone will be too exhausted to fight each other anymore, so it'd have been
                           a forced truce...DAMMIT, WHY ARE THE DWARVES SO GODDAMNED STUBBORN?!HUH?HUH?!

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:29 PM              

                           Bran, I assure you one more druid grove now gets trampled and destroyed.
                           What do you think orcs do for a living?

                           You do the summoning you mention. And those you summon, summon others, and thus:

                           The Outsiders are back in the War!  On the side of the Faerie Folk.

                           The dwarves ARE stubborn. That's a dwarven trait!
                           Besides, they aren't too happy about the elves shutting off the lights. The dwarven ability to see in the dark
                           is semi-magical, and it ended with the magic.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:31 PM           

                           *sigh* you win. I agree to the dwarven terms, and after having several dozen permanent spell protections
                           placed upon myself, I head into the techno lands to negotiate a temporary alliance until the illithids are
                           beaten...*sigh*

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:33 PM           

                           Wait a sec...you faeries aren't summoning tana'ri, right?

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:36 PM           

                           Edena! Slow it down, until we get a representative of the Technomancy here. I'm sure they would have
                           helped me against the damn elves.


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:39 PM              


                           Ok.

                           Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet, her chief advisors, the Head of the Elven Imperial Navy, and various other
                           important elven figures are turned over to the dwarves (forcibly, I might add - they would not go willingly!)
                           by their own people.
                           The dwarves put all of them on trial, find them guilty of Crimes Against the Dwarves, and imprison them in
                           deep prisons, under heavy magical wards. 

                           This done, the dwarves march out in their full strength. Untouched by the war so far, they come with all their
                           armor, weapons, magic, and the famous fury of their kind.
                           By the tens of thousands, the dwarves march to war, to stand beside the elves against the illithid.
                           The very ground of Faerun trembles to the thunder of dwarven feet, and the air trembles to the sounds of
                           their mighty war chants.

                           Because of the devastation of Waterdeep, the Lord's Alliance is also demanding an assault on the illithid.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-09-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:42 PM           

                           Get a technomancer in here. I wanna know how negotiations with them go.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:42 PM              

                           No tana'ri, mostly the wild and wooly nature folk, the rabid followers of Bacchus, and maybe the odd
                           celestial. Not to mention any druidic types that are planeside and willing to lend a hand.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:43 PM              

                           Blast it all, why can't you vile light-mongers just leave us alone long enough to bring about your utter
                           destruction?! Is that too much to ask?

                           -sigh-

                           Well, now I guess I have to mention what we're up to... but we had really wanted it to be a surprise.

                           Currently, the MindFlayers are using the combined magical strength of the phaerimm and the some of
                           choicest magical tomes, artifacts and minds from CandleKeep, MythDranor, Halruaa and Nimbral to achieve
                           the following goals, given in order of precedence:

                           1: Protect themselves from the surface forces and any outsiders and deities who may be foolish enough as
                           to attempt to oppose their fiendish schemes... not to mention from any possibly dangerous items or beings
                           that they may have brought with them. Safety first and all that. This goal includes small forces being sent to
                           the surface if possible to do so safely... to spread havoc and mistrust among the surface dwellers.

                           2: Blot out [at least the light of] the sun on a permanent basis, making magic and geothermal heat the
                           sole source of life... And wiping out a large portion of their opposition. This happens to be a major
                           component of their next goal...

                           3: Secure utter domination over every living being, sentient or otherwise, on, in or around the world... and
                           destroy any and all undead that may be present.


                           Their resources are now spread more or less evenly between the three goals... but should there be a
                           shortfall [unlikely] or should it be necessary to divert attention to any one, protection will come first, followed
                           by darkness... and finally their ultimate goal of world domination. They are being very cautious. They are so
                           close to ultimate victory that they can almost taste it... and they do not want any mistakes.

                           I do not have the administrative capacity to determine what comes of their efforts. Edena, I will leave that in
                           your hands for the time being.

                           Please note that... aside from the possibility mages looking forward in time and noting that things look
                           rather dark... no one has this information except the MindFlayers themselves.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "DuctTape: It's almost all you need sometimes."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 6)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:44 PM           

                           [OOC - Damn! Work has put me way behind here!]

                           O.K. I disagree with a few results/calls here (especially the overlooking of the fact that Psionics would be just
                           as crippled as magic for one month) but, oh well.

                           The recovery of the techs is overrated, it is not that they couldn't eventually have built these things better, it
                           is that they didn't because they started to rely on magic instead of developing their technology along the
                           proper lines. The irony is that the Technos downfall was their dependence on magic, and lack of faith in the
                           superiority of their technology.

                           Here are my attack choices; in situations where the Illithids took over other Cities, our goals are elimination
                           of the Illithids, are freeing the cities in question (the acceptable cost varies, but usually the goal is to
                           preserve the conquered)

                           1st group)

                           1-The Drow of the Underdark 
                           2-The Phaerimm of Anauroch 
                           3-The Illithid Nation
                           4&5-The top two nations supporting the Technomancy army


                           2nd group)

                           1-Zhentil Keep 
                           2345-The next four nations supporting the Technomancy army


                           3rd group)

                           1-Halruaa 
                           2-Candlekeep 
                           3-Nimbral 
                           4-Myth Drannor 
                           5-(Held in reserve to support efforts where needed.)

                           Still a slave to work, will comment as able.

                           Blood Jester


                           P.S. - Elven skill with a bow, and ability to sneak in and out of places is not affected by the loss of magic.
                           Skills are like that.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:44 PM           

                           Um, in case you couldn't tell, the humanoids are holding back until a Technomancy representative logs in . .
                           . Shees!

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:46 PM           

                           Damnit, where are they all?

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:47 PM              


                           Now wait a minute.

                           A grand alliance of the Technomancers, humanoids, elves, and dwarves against the illithid is not possible
                           when:

                           The humanoids are currently (and frantically) trying to destroy elven Evereska.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     johnbrown
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:59 PM           

                           Sorry for the interruption, but I would just like to say that this one great thread. If you put this all in a novel
                           I sure would buy it. 

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-09-2001 11:59 PM           

                           I don't know how much time has passed since the Month of Terror, Edena, but I want to point out that I did
                           say we took their technology and have been working on it ourselves (our kobold sorcerer/engineers, that is).

                           So to be honest, while the technomancers would be very helpful, I'm not sure that (given our numbers) we
                           absolutely need them to take Everseka or whatever the hell elf-land that was. 

                           Not that we won't wait for help if we need it, of course -- just want to point out that WE are no longer a bunch
                           of dumb humanoids with pointy sticks. We've got the tech and we've got the manpower. 

                           Picture China with U.S. technology. A Billion strong. Hell yeah. 



     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:04 AM              

                           (To John Brown)

                           Thank you.

                           Although heaven knows where this will end up!

                           I repeat: the elves will NOT ally with the humanoids when the humanoids are trying to destroy their
                           MILlENNIA old civilization of Evereska.
                           Not ally with them against the illithid, or anyone else.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:04 AM           

                           Whoa! Way too much changed while I was typing!

                           Edena:

                           -The Dwaves were (attempted to be) recruited quite a while ago.

                           -Everyone involved in casting the spell gave their lives doing it (stated at the time of casting).

                           -They will not get the Queen, nor military commanders not even involved in the decision to cast the spell, if
                           the Dwarves have any honor, they would not even ask this, and if they do the Elves refuse. The mage coucil
                           will take the blame for The Queen, and those few who live will stand trial if necessary. But the Queen is off
                           limits.

                           -Had the Dwarves had the courage to come stand with us in the fray instead of hiding in their burrows, this
                           could have all been avoided, so...

                           -If they insist on holding trials, we demand their cowardly military leaders stand trial in our courts for their
                           crimes against the Elves. Their failure having caused the needless deaths of thousands of our people.

                           Blood Jester

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:09 AM           

                           That's MUCH more like what I'd think would happen . . . 

                           Now, then. The dwarves have been spurned. And they hate the elves. And the humanoids didn't target them
                           one BIT.

                           So how about it, dwarves? A single-time cooperative attack on Evereska? 




    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 8) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:10 AM              


                           Well, you heard Blood Jester.

                           So did the dwarves.

                           The dwarves refuse to ally with the elves or anyone else against the illithid.

                           Until Queen Amlaruil and other Malefactors are brought in for justice, they aren't budging. (and everyone
                           knows about dwarven stubborness)

                           Isolated forays against the illithid? Yes.
                           A full scale effort? Not at all.

                           The dwarves, outraged, point out that the elves wrecked their magic and their darksight, and never
                           consulted them about it (they would never have agreed to such a thing in any case.)
                           Many dwarves died as a result of that elven spell, the dwarves claim. And many more fell sick, and much of
                           the food supply was ruined.

                           The dwarves think it only reasonable that those responsible for the blood of innocent dwarven lives be held
                           accountable for this atrocity.

                           - - -

                           The dwarves do not engage in the battle for Evereska, holding themselves strictly neutral.
                           Although some of them would like to, and a few good dwarves go to aid the elves, and a few evil dwarves
                           aid the humanoids.
                           But not enough to make any difference.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:10 AM           

                           BLOOD JESTER YOU IDIOT!! THOSE DWARVES WERE OUR LAST HOPE OF WINNING!!

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:19 AM           

                           Damn dwarves. I thought they wanted to bring down the elves. Hmph.

                           But we should probably pause before moving forward too much until we get a Technomancer representative. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:20 AM           

                           Break until morning, people...

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:37 AM           

                           The deaths of most of our Mage Council is not enough? The remainder offering to submit to trial is not
                           enough? Would ANY nation give up their rulers for trial? Come on, the Dwarves would not even ask such a
                           thing.

                           Anyway, see you guys tomorrow.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:49 AM           

                           Okay, see you all tomorrow.

                           Edena -- please confirm, if you can, in your next synopsis that we humanoids have started our own factories
                           (and/or are running some of the technomancer factories) and now have better than typically dumb weapons.
                           As I said, in the Month of Terror we could have "appropriated" some of the technomancer tech (from cities
                           the elves destroyed, or while we were defending the technomancers, or whatever) in the confusion -- VERY
                           easily. We've got the metalworking ability, we've got some magical ability (kobold sorcerers), and we've got
                           the numbers to churn out product faster than the technomancers ever did. Not that we aren't still
                           allied/protecting them, of course. As long as they play nice. 

                           The intention all along was to wait for the Technomancy to aid us in an attack on Evereska. Consider them
                           under siege at the moment (so they are surrounded, but we aren't losing forces), and we move in as soon
                           as a member of the Technomancy confirms they are going to help us wipe these bastards off of the planet .
                           . . so that they won't be able to cast their dumb little 12th level spell ever again. 

                           After that is taken care of, I'll consider how to handle the Illithid menace. If for some reason the
                           technomancy REFUSES to aid us . . . well, I'm not even going to speculate about that right now. I'll wait for
                           them to post.


                           Forrester
                           Lord of the Humanoid Legions
                           Defender of Technomancy
                           Eater of Elves

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:52 AM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  I SHOULD have made it a year, not a month (this person grouses a bit)
                                  Can't change history now. (more grousing)

                                  The elves are not as close to victory, after all.
                                  They should have been.
                                  They WOULD have been, had they just been facing the weakened Technomancy alone.
                                  They would have won against both the Technomancy and the Illithid.

                                  However, several million humanoids came up onto the surface, you see.
                                  Came up, and swarmed over the Elven Spelljammers like ants whenever they set down.
                                  Came up, and slaughtered the elves whenever and wherever they found them.

                                  ....

                                  The elves are driven back.


                           Just a quote for my friends the technomancers to read and consider, before deciding whether to ally with us
                           against Evereska. 

                           Forrester
                           20th level Elf-Skisher


     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:53 AM              

                           Edena i sent out an emissary to the dwarves long ago! However that has come and past so I will move on to
                           more pressing concerns. After the destruction of our magic and the following destruction of some of our
                           resources we were forced to fall back. I think that I am the only force speaking for the technomancy now.
                           Forrester, if you want the guns you have them, you neednt steal what will rightfully be offered you. The
                           dwarves never accepted my offer to meet together. However, considering the cirumstances I will extend my
                           offer to them again. The dwarves will have to be willing to work with the humanoids, they should understand
                           that our forces are offered peacefully. Forrester, your forces have consistently raided those in opposition to
                           my own. I offer you support in the battles raging now. If you will open your passages we will move some of
                           our skills within the earth so that we might harvest the wealth of the underdark together. Edena I am
                           unaware of which human establishments are under my control. Edena, I do not really know the level of
                           technology that I have available for me. If that could be filled in for me I think my posts on that subject
                           could be more helpful. 

                           Furthermore, Forrester the best way to feed those millions of troops is with industrial machinery working in
                           the background. If you bolster my defenses I will keep your troops fed and I can help build supply lines
                           (steam powered trains) to the front lines. There is nothing greater, Forrester, than watching your enemies
                           explode in blood from a single rifle shot, or from the blast of a cannon!

                           I wish to send emissaries to halruaa and Thay. I believe that my new recruitment policy needs to be
                           implemented here. If these nations are truly destroyed I will accept the loyalty of the recently crushed.
                           These mages can be employed with my forces. I suppose we shall have to embrace diversity. The
                           humanoids I think were simply oppressed rather than evil . 

                           Additionally, I want to reestablish my relations with the dragons. The elves destruction of magic should have
                           put them in thorough disfavor with the gigantic winged beasts! I want them back and I want larger and more
                           powerful weapons in their hands! Furthermore, I want research done in the field of explosives. Special focus
                           should be given to explosives of a large size, perhaps so large that dragons might drop them...(sounds like
                           the airforce ) This research can bolster siege engines as well. If i dont have cased ammo yet then I want
                           a research focus on ammunition available. If need be the priests of Gond can aid me in this research by
                           communing with their god. However, let me stress that magic is not needed to get the technology to work it
                           is only a useful enhancer. The magic can be more than that, but the technology should work on its own!

                           Buzzard you have my support. 

                           Edena I have one request, can you work this by submission. We can each provide a submission each day or
                           so and then expect it to be updated. Lets slow down the pace a bit so we can all be in on the fun. I missed
                           like two years when I went to grab some dinner . 

                           Anyhow, its been fun. I really want to hear about these wonderful humanoids wielding some of the nations
                           wonderful technology!

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:58 AM           

                           Goddamnit, this is aggravating. I want to SLEEP, but I can't without you guys posting..JUST STOP,OK?!

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:59 AM           

                           Those are excellent sentiments, Lannon, and I urge Edena to take note of them -- especially the part about
                           full access to weaponry. 

                           We shall not disappoint. However, you failed to add an important sentence to your missive, Lannon. I urge
                           you to add it:

                           "We, the Technomancy, support the humanoids fully in their effort to take Evereska -- and we would have
                           supported them fully as soon as the issue arose. Unfortunately, I was at dinner ". 


     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:04 AM              

                           Good night, LightBound.
                           Would that this world could be spared from seeing another dawn...
                           Soon enough... soon enough.
                           All will be made right.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend:

                           Don'Calamari,
                           Speaker-To-Thralls,
                           Public Representative of the Illithid,
                           Horde-Master 1st Class.

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:06 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Forrester:
                                  Those are excellent sentiments, Lannon, and I urge Edena to take note of them -- especially
                                  the part about full access to weaponry. 

                                  We shall not disappoint. However, you failed to add an important sentence to your missive,
                                  Lannon. I urge you to add it:

                                  "We, the Technomancy, support the humanoids fully in their effort to take Evereska -- and
                                  we would have supported them fully as soon as the issue arose. Unfortunately, I was at
                                  dinner ". 


                           Agreed my belly called me away. Unfortunately, I think we will have to work with what we have left . I think
                           together we can do more than enough. If I can pull the dragons back, after the elven fiasco, I think we can
                           be something else. 

                           To Balor, I just now got a chance to post my own update, give me a break . 

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:07 AM              

                           A goblin archmage enters the fray bringing with him a host of Githyanki and githzerai. The githyanki lich
                           queen is killed by me (secretly) and the blame is on illithiad. The gith. races come to a truce due to my
                           diplomacy. However, as a concession to the the githyanki we attack the elves and their fleet. Oh, illithaid
                           hunting parties are now every where and whoa to any who stand in our way. We ally with the humanoids.
                           Also, I seek to gain information on this new technomancy and steal elven secrets of spelljammer building.
                           Soon, fleets of orcs spelljamers shall be seen in wildspace once again. 


                           Nok goblin defiler, wildmage, chromancer resident of limbo. 
                           "Who is the master"
                           "Shonuff" 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:22 AM              

                           I may be over-stepping my bounds, but I will be the Technocracy's tentative representative. As this
                           representative, I will formally ally my factions within the Technocracy with the humanoid forces under
                           Forrester and join Lannon at the stockades against the Illithids and the Elves.

                           (Post Edit)

                           Once more, I have re-read the posts concerning the dwarves, and I would believe that those countries under
                           the banner of the Technocracy would recognize the Dwarven neutrality. At the same time though, I would not
                           doubt that the men would send aid in the form of healers (magic or otherwise), foodstuffs and livestock.
                           The dwarves are known to be a potent ally, if not militarily, then perhaps economically. We trade what they
                           want for what we want... How well do you think certain dwarves would be at machining cannon barrels? We
                           would ask them to simply work the machines, which we would supply to them free of charge. In exchange,
                           we would require that a portion of their metal workers help craft quality cannon and musket barrels.

                           As for the elves, they can go kiss Whoever's the Honcho in the Abyss for all I care. The human nations
                           under the technocratic banner would probably say the same thing, and support the dwarves in their call for
                           military trials against those responsible for the catastrophe. I doubt it'd do anything on the elven side, but
                           the dwarves know where we stand, and that's good enough for me.

                           I would also call out to Forrester to keep his hordes under control when it comes to the dwarves, I am well
                           aware of the bad blood between the dwarves and the races under Forrester. Can I get this from you,
                           Forrester? If so, there's a shipment of newly machined cannon and a full assortment of different shot for
                           your armies. This way, you will have more than mere catapults and ballistae.

                           A sign of good will, both to the dwarves and to the humanoids.

                           ((On a side note, I doubt human nations would trust the humanoids farther than arms length. I hope they
                           will understand. Strange bedfellows and all that, eh Forrester?))

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:24 AM              

                           Wow, I go away for one measily little day and this thread doulbes in size. Couldn't you hold the war just for
                           24 hours,

                           Anyways, If the Illithids Psionics worked during the Month of Terror So did mine, Not ever having been plane
                           walking before and seeing big troulbe everywhere, I ducked out. (Cowerdly but for good reason.) I've been
                           roaming about, and Have now returned, with all the knowledge, and forces, and technology I could gather all
                           over the Multiverse. (Didn't get to visit a few places, Krynn, Athas, Ravenloft. But went nearly everywhere
                           else.)


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:36 AM              

                           Evereska, the elven nation that has stood since before the Dawn of Netheril, since the Rise of Man, falls to
                           the humanoids.

                           Lannon and Reprisal make it possible, for they can speak for the technomancy.

                           Evereska falls.
                           Gleeful orcs swarm over the defenses, putting ancient trees and monuments to the torch, smashing and
                           hacking.
                           Elven homes of crystal and marble shatter at the blows of gnolls. A vast cloud of smoke goes up from the
                           stricken city.
                           Armed with firearms from the Technomancy, the humanoids mow down the elven defenders, and elven
                           fighter and elven civilian fall alike - the humanoids make no distinction.
                           It is a massacre.
                           When it is over, all the elven women and children that remain are chained and taken away, to be led into
                           thralldom in the dens of the humanoids, or to slave away for the Technomancy.

                           (Yes, Lannon and Reprisal, this is on your hands. Whatever happens next, you take the consequences!  )

                           - - -

                           To Forester: You are correct. The humanoids HAVE been setting up weapons factories, very secretly and
                           quietly.
                           While the surface cities have been pounded into rubble, and the big guns have roared above, the
                           humanoids have quietly and quickly been building weapons factories underground.
                           So yes, the humanoids - especially the kobolds! - have access to firearms, explosives, and other destructive
                           technology.

                           - - -

                           The dwarves WOULD have listened to your offer, Lannon/Reprisal, but upon hearing of the destruction of
                           Evereska by humanoids, they are unhappy.
                           They do wish the elves to hand over Queen Amlaruil and Company for trial, but they do not support the
                           destruction of the ancient elven civilization by savage humanoids, and the enslavement of the remaining
                           elves by them.
                           They remain neutral.

                           Lannon, both Thay and Halruaa were devastated by the illithid (and Thay was in total anarchy and civil war
                           prior to that - when magic collapsed the slaves rose up)

                           At this point the following countries are in the Technomancy:

                           Amn
                           Calimshan
                           Chessenta
                           Dambrath
                           Impiltur
                           Luskan
                           Mulhorand
                           Nimbral (just joined)
                           Thazalar
                           Thesk
                           Threskel
                           Turmish
                           Sembia
                           Var the Golden
                           Ulgarth

                           Damara, Thar, and Narfell are nominal allies of the Technomancy.

                           The following nations are with the Elven Alliance:

                           Aglarond
                           The Akanal
                           Ashanath (although just barely)
                           Candlekeep
                           Chondath
                           All the elves left in Cormanthyr
                           Cormyr
                           The Great Dale (has switched sides)
                           The High Forest
                           The Moonshaes
                           Lantan
                           Neverwinter
                           Rashemen
                           Sespech
                           Tethyr
                           The Lord's Alliance
                           Unther
                           Westgate

                           Thay was with the Technomancy, but it is now out of the war.
                           Luruar, Waterdeep, and Halruaa were with the elves, but they are now out of the war.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:43 AM              

                           Posted an edit for my above post, sorry about that, I hadn't known that we're all watching this thread like
                           the perverbial vultures.

                           Yes, I understand the responsibility involved in my actions and I forsee the humanoids turning as soon as
                           the Illithids are dealt with... We are putting the pieces in place.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:49 AM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  Evereska, the elven nation that has stood since before the Dawn of Netheril, since the Rise
                                  of Man, falls to the humanoids.
                                  ....
                                  It is a massacre.
                                  When it is over, all the elven women and children that remain are chained and taken away, to
                                  be led into thralldom in the dens of the humanoids, or to slave away for the Technomancy.


                           Don't forget lunch!

                           Well, as of now it seems as though the Technomancy is fully cooperating with us -- meaning that while no
                           doubt we are working on our own technology and such (just as the Israelis might), we can also rely a good
                           deal on our allies the Technomancy (just as the Israelis do w/regard to the US). 

                           Excellent. Any other elven outposts of note to bring down, or is it time to determine whether action need be
                           taken against the Illithids? Please let me know how far we are from wiping out the elven race on this world. 

                           Ah . . goblin and kobold Spelljammer ships. As Cartman would say, "Sweeeeeeet!"



     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:52 AM              

                           You know we have pretty much destroyed FR, 

                           Anyway, I bring my new found knowledge to the Technomancy, Any worries about inferror technology are
                           gone as There are countless planes with higher tech. 

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:01 AM           

                           Yes, Reprisal, we are quite aware that you surface-dwellers will not fully trust us. However, we have little
                           grudge against you -- in fact, none at this point. You have let the elves brainwash you . . . we may have
                           some violent peoples among us, but we are not an unjust people. 

                           But we ARE a cautious one. Meaning we'll be sure to check the equipment you send us for latent magical
                           boobytraps and such . . . we wiped out the elves, be forewarned that any treachery on your part will result in
                           cannons being pointed in a direction you would not like. 

                           On that note -- we will let the dwarves be for now. Not that we could not overrun them and kill them with
                           ease, given our greater numbers and superior technology. But in all honesty, we have far more hatred for
                           elven and illithid arrogance than for dwarven stubbornness. We can understand stubbornness. But elitist
                           snotty arrogance -- well, the time for vengeance is at hand. 

                           Edena -- I noticed that there were a lot of elvish areas left. Given that we probably outnumber them 20 to 1
                           (as they are one race, and we are many, and any of our races' members ALONE outnumber them!), AND
                           have cannon and rifles and far better technology than they do . . . well, how long until we completely and
                           totally wipe them out? Modify your answer depending on whether we have the Dragons on our side, of
                           course. 

                           We will make sure that the elven menace is snuffed out, once and for good -- afterwards, let us discuss
                           what to do about these squid-heads.

                           As far as alliances with the human races . . . again, we will grudgingly accept them. If they do not move
                           against us, and perhaps RESPECT us for the first time in a millenia, then we will let them live.

                           FINAL point: we welcome with half-open arms our new allies, the gith. The enemy of our enemy is our friend.
                           Though we would like some proof that Gruffmug is actually a goblin, of course, and has humanoid interests
                           at heart. 

                           If you are fully on my side, Gruffmug, the elves will fall within weeks, perhaps days. What do you say? 

                           Forrester
                           Bane of Evereska

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:07 AM           

                           Stupid dwarves. Savage humanoids indeed. We would not be savages if we were not constantly attacked
                           from below by Drow and Illithid, and attacked from above by elf and human and, yes, dwarf. 

                           Well, the savages have fire-sticks now. Big fire-sticks. And unlike most savages, we know how to build more.
                           (Not that you folks necessarily know that.) 

                           I suggest to the dwarves that they keep their ARROGANCE in check. The elves had it coming. 

                           Forrester
                           (who still is far more irritated at the elves and illithids)

     johnbrown
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:14 AM           

                           ( To Edena ? Your welcome)

                           Again, Sorry for interrupting and forgive me if this hast been mentioned before, but why aren?t those groups
                           who are fighting the mind flayers using some of those Realms portals I keep reading about and getting
                           mercenaries from other worlds if you are so short on manpower. Help from say?.Oerth? 

                           There are a few powerful people -- Tenser, Jallarzi, maybe Bigby, and Otto ? who would recognize that a
                           threat of such magnitude could easily spill over into the Flanaess (although the rest of the Circle of Eight
                           would probably stay out of it). Not only that, countries like Perrenland, The Domain of Greyhawk, The
                           Northern Kingdom and Ahlissa will send mercenaries anywhere if the cash was right (as long as you don?t
                           mind working with evils in the case of The Northern Kingdom and Ahlissa). You could also call on the Fists Of
                           Hextor (again evil but bodies are bodies) Heck, Iuz and/or Rary might be willing to lend some orcs to the
                           ?humanoids? for a few examples of those nifty bang sticks they have (once again evil). Queen Yolande of
                           Celene might be willing to help out the elves. Not much help available from the other ?good? countries, I?m
                           afraid. They have their own problems right now and really can?t spare the manpower?..


                           Anyway just a thought, let the war continue?. 


                           [This message has been edited by johnbrown (edited 04-10-2001).]

                           [This message has been edited by johnbrown (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:20 AM              


                           Two MORE armies now enter the fray.

                           A githyanki and githzerai army under the command of Gruffmug's goblin.
                           This army joins the Technomancy, apparently.

                           A second smaller force under Darwin of Mind, consisting of all manner of free-booters, adventurers, and
                           Outsiders, not to mention clerics willing to spread the faith, has come from the other Spheres.
                           This force also joins the Technomancy.

                           However! ...

                           The Dragons do NOT join the Technomancy.

                           The Dragons, among the most powerful of Toril's beings, are with the Faerie Folk, and THEY are against
                           EVERYONE who is continuing this war.
                           They wish peace, and they want it now.
                           However, nobody has bothered to listen to their pleas for peace.

                           A note: The Faerie Folk and their allies have now become the single most powerful force on Toril, because:

                           Nobody has been fighting them
                           They have been calling vast numbers of Faerie from the Outer Planes
                           They have been calling vast numbers of allied Outsiders from those Planes
                           They have nearly all the dragons, and all of the oldest and wisest ones are with them.

                           Guess what, folks?
                           The dwarves just joined THEM.

                           Now, someone asked: where is the next elven target?

                           That would be Evermeet. The sacred homeland, the land of sanctuary, the final place of retreat, for the
                           elves for 50,000 years.
                           Evermeet is ruled by Queen Amlaruil, it is defended by the Elven Imperial Navy, and it is separated from the
                           mainland by a vast ocean.
                           Evermeet is going to be TEN TIMES harder to take than Evereska was.

                           There are also smaller groups of elves on the mainland.
                           ALL the countries listed as being on the side of the elves, are fighting on their side right now, and protecting
                           them. (See the list about 3 to 5 posts up.)


                           The Technomancy and it's enemies are in bad shape. Think of Europe during the war.
                           Cities are in ruins, the countryside depopulated.
                           The war machine is still partially intact, and what is intact is concentrated in certain areas. 
                           In these areas, protected by all the magic that can be mustered, a feverish effort is being made to fully
                           rebuild the war machine fully, and to expand the effort to other centers of production.
                           Because of the intervention of the humanoids, who formed a wall of protection, much of this work has been
                           done. But much still needs to be done.

                           It is now the 5th year of the War. Deaths are now in the hundreds of thousands.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:28 AM           

                           Edena -- actually, Gruffmug said that he was joining the humanoids, specifically, not the Technomancy. He
                           also said explicitly that he was attacking the elven fleet. 

                           I also have to quibble a little bit with the comparison of the situation as "Europe after the War". The war was
                           a very even contest. We outnumber our foe and we outgun them as well. This is more like the colonial U.S.
                           against the Indians. The U.S. expanded quite quickly given its greater numbers and better technology, even
                           considering the Indian wars . . . 

                           I know the comparison isn't *completely* fair, but I think it's closer than Europe after the war . . . !

                           Forrester
                           Worried About Big Dumb Dragons
                           Getting People To Summon Fiendish Outsiders

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:33 AM           

                           Okay, allies. My suggestion is that we let Evermeet sit for now. No doubt the damn Dragons would
                           IMMEDIATELY intercede. God forbid the elves lose their crappy little homeland. 

                           However, it sounds to ME like we can take the rest of the continent (continents? I have no idea what the
                           map looks like) with more ease. In other words, rid everywhere BUT Evermeet of elves. We'll let the human
                           allies of the elves live (unless they get in our way) -- after the elves have been wiped out, we'll plea for
                           peace, of course. 

                           Edena -- how difficult would that be? Could we do it fairly quickly, if we haven't done most of it already in the
                           last five years? Boom-sticks!

                           Forrester


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 9) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:33 AM              

                           The reason it is like Europe after the war is because early in the game someone invited all the dragons into
                           the war!
                           A single ancient dragon is a match for a large town, and two or three of them a small city.
                           There were hundreds of dragons involved, and their specific instructions were to: attack cities and industrial
                           areas. In other words, to attack densely populated areas.
                           As I previously stated quite a while back, tens of thousands of civilians were killed, and entire regions
                           terrorized.
                           Flights of dragons are no joke.

                           Now the dragons are all allied with the Faerie Folk. Better pay attention when their leader talks ...


                           - - - 

                           To answer your question, Forrester, you are nowhere close to taking all of Faerun, for the simple reason that
                           Estlor and his Faerie Folk and their Dragons and their new allies the dwarves are opposing you.
                           The elves and their allied nations are still fighting desperately, too.

                           But Estlor has MASSIVE force backing him, force almost equalling yours.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:37 AM           

                           Edena -- oh, most of that happened early in the war.

                           Okay. I thought you were implying that my humanoid forces had taken heavy losses, which I don't think
                           should be the case. Some losses, yes, but not disproportionate ones. Combine that with our greater
                           numbers, and we're kicking ass. (We lose 200,000 forces, no big deal. The elves lose 200,000, there's not
                           many of them left. And we should lose FEWER than the others due to our vastly better technology -- so
                           maybe only 50,000.)

                           Forrester
                           Happy to be eatin' elf ears

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:38 AM           

                           Eek! The DRAGONS are now opposing us?!

                           You didn't tell me THAT before. 

                           Hmmmmmm. That's not good. 
                           I'll sign off for the night . . . but if the Dragons are entering, we'll concentrate far more on entrenching and
                           holding the areas we've taken, as opposed to conquering new areas. Which certainly might be interpreted as
                           a move for "peace". 

                           But we're not budging.

                           Meanwhile, the kobold factories of the Underdark (ever vigilant against possible Illithid movements and
                           hopefully aided with information by their new allies the Gith, led by Gruffmug), continue to churn and
                           develop, churn and develop, churn and develop . . . 

                           Forrester the Worried

                           Edit: EDENA, question: What (likely elven) areas other than Evereska did my hordes manage to raze during
                           the 5-year period before the Dragons entered the war?

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:49 AM              

                           Are all of the Dragon's allied with the Faery folk? If so, I would like to know how the evil ones get along with
                           the good ones. I always thought that chromatics and metallics (and others) were more akin to Celestials
                           and Fiends, and less like mere racial competitors.

                           Just a thought, 

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:54 AM              

                           Ok, Toril is (was) a place of very powerful people. Many of these people had moved away to far off planes
                           but upon hearing their homeland was in danger of total destruction returned home with me. 

                           At this point my group is mostly interested in stoping this whole thing, We are no opposing the Fairy folk
                           beucase they have the same goal but they are trying diplomacy. We don't believe it will work. 

                           The Technomacy never began the war and truely has never made a serious offensive. The remaining forces
                           that are truely loyal to the Technomancy, (And I don't see much) we will leave and negotiate with further
                           after things setle down.

                           The elves started this and infact have cuased more damage than anything else. But they have also taken
                           large amounts of damage. At this point I believe the Elves are no longer a threat. Whether this is true
                           remains to be seen. 

                           Forresters humaniods are a serious threat to the idea of stoping this war but it is hoped that we can
                           negotiate with them. We will try to get them to recognize the amount of damage this war has done to the
                           world, and that if it keeps up no one wins. And of course there is always bribery if that fails. If we can get
                           them to stop their attacks on the elves, But keep "on guard." That way the elves are no longer a threat.

                           The only force that simply cannot be negotiated with is the Mind-Flayers, We will have to destroy them. This
                           action is currently being planned. Hopefully to be executed by my PlaneWalkers, with the help of the
                           Technomacy.

                           -edit- Ok this game is additive. But I'm going to sleep have to be up early tomarrow don't destroy the
                           multiverse while I'm gone.


                           [This message has been edited by DarwinofMind (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:11 AM           

                           Darwin -- we'll see . . . perhaps a short peace, er, I mean, a peace of indeterminate length is called for. I
                           want a few more details on how much of the surface we now control.

                           Hey. Weren't the dragons incredibly p.o.'d at the elves? They're going to join the elves' side just because
                           some humanoids are wreaking a little vengeance? We humanoids never did nothin' to THEM. 

                           We don't get no respect.

                           Forrester Dangerfield

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:22 AM              

                           Aye, Darwin speaks the truth, though the fires of battle were high at the beginning of the war, I would
                           believe that now that the great enemy (the Elves) have been battled back. Whether they recognize that they
                           have no place in interfering with the sovereignty of any other state remains to be seen. If they yield and
                           return to their own devices (and only their own devices), I will also throw my hat into the arena of
                           negotiations.

                           The problem, now, is whether or not the Humanoids will go along with this... I believe I will send a letter
                           straight to Forrester and ask that he attend the negotiations. I would also ask the dwarves to mediate, since
                           they claim neutrality. Also, I would have a few proposals:

                           (1a) The outer rim of the elven lands who took part in the war would be annexed by the humanoids as a
                           buffer zone between the Technocracy and the elven nations.

                           (1b) The specific races involved should be those that are suited to above ground battling: Ogres, Trolls,
                           Hobgoblins and Orcs. Others would be charged with helping out in the battle against the new enemy in the
                           Illithids in a defensive formation. We do not attack until we have hammered out an agreement.

                           (2a) Those who have been concerned with the defeat of the Illithids will be called to the table as well. As a
                           result, there should be an emphasis on the pacification of the Illithid-conquered territories.

                           (2b) The Technocracy would be able to send troops and other personell to aide the battle against the
                           Illithids since the humanoids should be able to hold back the elves if they believe they can break out.

                           (3a) I would still believe that the primary enemy of the Technomantic forces is still the elves, until they
                           capitulate, they will forever remain enemies.

                           I think that's it for now, plus, I think I should stop posting until at least tomorrow afternoon, we hardcores
                           are leaving those who work in a disadvantage.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:43 AM              

                           WAR UPDATE #5

                           - - -

                           The Elven Alliance (Total Power Level 5)

                           Spokesman: Blood Jester

                           Goal: World Domination

                           Nations: 

                           Aglarond (civilization center, severe damage)
                           The Akanal (nation, moderate damage)
                           Candlekeep (city, heavy damage)
                           Chondath (nation, heavy damage)
                           All the elves of Cormanthyr (small settlements, severe damage to region)
                           Cormyr (civilization center, severe damage)
                           The Dalelands (small nations, severe damage)
                           Evereska (elven civilization center, destroyed, out of the war)
                           Evermeet (homeland of all the elves, light damage)
                           Halruaa (civilization center, destroyed, out of the war)
                           The Great Dale (nation, heavy damage)
                           The Elves of the High Forest (small countries, light damage)
                           Luruar (civilization center, severe damage, out of the war)
                           Lantan (island nation, light damage)
                           Lapaliiya (nation, light damage)
                           Luiren (halfling homeland, undamaged)
                           The Moonshaes (series of islands and nations, moderate damage)
                           Neverwinter (elven nation, heavy damage)
                           Rashemen (nation, severe damage)
                           Sespech (nation, light damage)
                           Shadowdale (civilization center, severe damage)
                           Unther (nation, moderate damage)
                           Westgate (city, heavy damage)

                           - Allies of the Elven Alliance

                           The Elven Imperial Navy of Wildspace (a vast armada of spelljammers, with many allies) (light to moderate
                           damage)

                           Goal (of the Elven Imperial Navy): World Domination and Domination of Realmspace

                           - - -

                           The Technomancer Confederation (Total Power Level 7)

                           Spokesmen: Lannon, Reprisal

                           Goal: Creating a dominant position in Faerun, Security, Freedom to continue their research

                           Nations:

                           Amn (nation, moderate damage)
                           Calimshan (civilization center, light damage)
                           Chessenta (nation, moderate damage)
                           Damara (humanoid nation, severe damage)
                           Dambrath (nation, light damage)
                           Estagund (nation, undamaged)
                           Impiltur (nation, heavy damage)
                           Luskan (seaport city, severe damage)
                           Mulhorand (civilization center, heavy damage)
                           Mulmaster (city state, moderate damage)
                           Murghorn (nation, moderate damage)
                           Narfell (humanoid nation, severe damage)
                           Nimbral (island mage nation, moderate damage)
                           Ruathym (island nation, undamaged)
                           Samorach (nation, light damage)
                           Tashalar (nation, undamaged)
                           Thar (humanoid nation, heavy damage)
                           Thazalhar (nation, heavy damage)
                           Thesk (nation, severe damage)
                           Thindol (nation, light damage)
                           Threskel (nation, moderate damage)
                           Turmish (nation, light damage)
                           Sembia (civilization center, light damage)
                           Var the Golden (civilization center, undamaged)
                           Ulgarth (nation, undamaged)
                           Zhentil Keep (city and confederation, light damage)

                           Allies of the Technomancer Confederation:

                           The humanoid hordes of the Underdark, and many surface lands: estimated at several million strong.
                           Primary types: kobolds, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, gnolls, bugbears

                           Goal (of the Humanoid Forces): Annihilation of the elves, territory for themselves

                           Spokesman for the Humanoids: Forrester

                           The Legions of the Githyanki
                           The Legions of the Githzerai

                           Spokesman for the Githyanki and allies: Gruffmug

                           Goal (of the Githyanki): To aid the humanoids against the Elven Alliance

                           Several vast fleets of ships, and hosts of mages and men from:

                           The continent of Zakhara, and many of the Nations therein.

                           Goal (of the Nations of Zakhara): Access to new technologies, profit

                           - - -

                           The Faerie Folk (Total Power Level 7)

                           Spokesman: Estlor

                           Goal: Peace (except for the Illithid - the goal there is annihilation)

                           Nations:

                           The Seelie Court, and the Hosts of Faerie

                           Allies of the Faerie Folk

                           A vast force of Outsiders from the Upper Planes, especially from Arborea
                           A vast force of animals and intelligent plants across all of Faerun

                           Almost all of the good dragons of Faerun (and some from other continents)
                           A greater number of the neutral dragons of Faerun (and some from other continents)
                           A few of the evil dragons of Faerun (and a couple from other continents)

                           ((The remaining dragons are Neutral, or they attack all sides))

                           A large force from the Trackless Sea, consisting heavily of merfolk, dolphins, and other good or neutral
                           aligned sea creatures that desire peace.
                           A smaller force from the Inner Sea, consisting of the same elements.

                           ((The sahuagin and other evil sea creatures have not taken sides))

                           Most of the dwarven nations of Faerun.

                           All of the surviving gnomish nations of Faerun. 
                           (That's right, they have defected. Fed up with the Technomancy and what they call it's ruthless tactics,
                           they've opted to join with the Faerie, even if that means giving up their technology!)

                           Nearly all of the halflings of Faerun.


                           All the Allies of the Faerie Folk have the same goals as the Faerie Folk.

                           - - -

                           The Illithid (total power level 8)

                           Spokesmen: Phasmus

                           Goal: Annihilation or total subjugation of all other races, elimination of the sun

                           Nations:

                           All the illithid nations of Faerun, joined by all the illithid nations of the entire world of Toril

                           Allies of the Illithid

                           The enslaved phaerimm (an awesome power for destruction)
                           The enslaved wizards taken Below (thousands of them)
                           The enslaved humans, demi-humans, and humanoids taken Below (tens of thousands of them)
                           The artifacts taken from Myth Drannor (these are not sentient per se, but they are of awesome power)
                           The artifacts and knowledge taken from Candlekeep (again, not sentient, but of awesome power)
                           The artifacts and knowledge taken from Silverymoon (some of these of very extreme power)

                           - - -

                           The Planeswalkers

                           Spokesmen: Darwin of Mind, Riot Gear (Total Power Level 1)

                           Goal: Peace (and like the Faerie, the annihilation of the Illithid)

                           This is a large force of adventurers, opportunists, clerics hoping to convert a new world, mages seeking
                           spells, Outsiders either summoned or freely joining, and others come to the World of Toril from other
                           Spheres and other Realms.

                           It is the end of the 5th year of the War.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:01 AM           

                           Edena -- earlier you said that Mystra was currently too weak to get revenge against the elves, and that what
                           they wreaked would last for millenia.

                           Given this fact, would it make sense that the Chosen of Mystra are allied with the elves? 

                           Damn elves. 

                           I suggest to my allies that it seems likely that most of the elves' allies are there ONLY because we're doing
                           so amazingly well -- and that if we move for peace, most of those allies will retreat back into the
                           netherspace or higher planes or whatnot. Back to wherever they came from. After all, we did nothing to p!ss
                           off Mystra -- the elves did. We didn't screw with the dwarves -- the elves did. We didn't suck away the
                           dragons' powers, or make it so that outsiders coming to this plane would die -- the elves did.

                           Peace for now, I *suggest*. (But I'll make an official decision after reading all your posts tomorrow . . . )

                           Oh -- I noted in a post on page 6 or 7 that we humanoids wanted to go artifact-collecting as well -- and I'm
                           guessing we could get to some of those places faster than the Illithids. Did we get anything tasty?

                           (Finally -- power level 7?! That's the Technocracy AND the Humanoid Hordes? Don't we outnumber the elves
                           and their allies at least 10 to 1, and outgun them as well? I had the sense that were it not for the Faere, we
                           could have taken the elves *easily*. I don't even know that they outmagic us by very much now that we
                           have those folks from Nimbral and the Gith on our side. I ask that you reconsider the power ratings given
                           these facts -- or assign different power ratings for the Technocracy and the Humanoids/Gith. Your call, of
                           course -- you are the DM! This whole thing is very cool, by the way.)

                           Forrester
                           Diplomat Extraordinaire
                           Noter of Fact that Elves from Evereska are Spicier Than Normal

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:14 AM           

                           ACK! I am shocked, Edena, SHOCKED.

                           The goal of the humanoid hordes is hardly WORLD DOMINATION. I'm surprised at you.

                           No . . . our immediate goal is far simpler. Elimination of the Elvish Race. Once and for all. We might be able
                           to live peaceably with other races, once that blemish has been erased from the multiverse. Especially the
                           good humans of the Technomancy. We don't trust them completely, of course, but that's not the same thing
                           as saying we want to enslave them.

                           The whole World Domination thing is more Elven. 

                           Forrester

                           (Oh -- if you didn't already, note my comments above about the power levels . . . )

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:15 AM              

                           Excuse me. My mistake.
                           The Chosen do not take sides.
                           The Chosen DO try to save everything that can be saved from the ravages of this awful war (a war that
                           beggars even the Greyhawk War in terms of total destruction)

                           I will change the Goal of the Humanoids, as requested (chuckle)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:32 AM              

                           (( (solemn look) Early this evening, this Thread stood at 109 Posts. Now it is at 210.
                           A gain of over 100 Posts in less than 6 hours.
                           In all my history online, I have never witnessed the like, and I am betting I will never witness it again.
                           I think this Thread has the potential to go for 1,000 Posts. 
                           People love a good romp. 

                           - - -

                           I wish to plead with the Moderators to leave this Thread open, and not lock it.
                           I wish to plead that it be left here on this forum (general RPG discussion,) where people will see it and post
                           to it.
                           Let us continue, and see where it goes.
                           That is my plea.

                           Yours Sincerely
                           Edena_of_Neith))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 7)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:46 AM           

                           World Domination? Somewhat of a paraphrase.

                           *sigh*
                           Oh well...

                           [OOC - Folks, work is a harsh mistress, I will be out of action until tonight. Try not to run away with the
                           world.]

                           Edena, the Elven forces consolidate. Those areas too savaged to be defensible are abandoned, all peoples
                           (not just Elves) are offered evacuation via Spelljammer, or Teleport w/o Error. The military's only duty during
                           these evacuations will be to protect the evacuees. Those areas that, by nature of the terrain/architecture are
                           strategically sound are reinforced (physically and magically, as well as with troops). All non-essential Elven
                           civilians are withdrawn to Evermeet. A dedicated campaign of rebuilding lost forces is begun. Since the
                           negotiations for 'trials' has broken down, we still have a few members of our High Mage Council left. They
                           begin to train replacements, and to research new magic. (Mystra may be upset with us, but Azuth is the god
                           of Magical Knowledge, our resarch and development of new spells, even the Big One, should sit well with
                           him.) To counter the strenuous efforts to build our forces, large celebrations are thrown weekly, courtship is
                           made especially...easy. (Elves have always been casual about breeding, we now try a little harder. )

                           If the Dwarves have truly decided to turn their backs on their oldest allies (even if there has been
                           disagreement, when all is said and done the Elves and Dwarves have always stood together), and are willing
                           to let another elder race fall to humans and orcs/goblinoids...That is their choice, their honor is washed away
                           with the blood of our people. They stood back from the beginning, little else is expected of them.

                           The Elves also turn (in secret) to an ignored race in the realms to request an alliance. A race that,
                           historically, only the elves treated with respect, and guardianship. A race that actually enjoyed a great
                           victory as a result of the Elven actions.
                           .
                           .
                           .
                           Halflings.

                           [More to come, but I really do lack time due to work.]

                           Blood Jester

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:25 AM           

                           Now my assult to eliminate the powerful spellcasters seem to have failed, now the time to gain a stronghold
                           of power for the magic forces, I call all those who wishes to preserver magic and strengthing themselves and
                           others under my banner, technomancy, elves fairie folks? now it is time to unleash the hordes of undead I
                           have gathered, educate more necromancers to fill out the ranks of undead (remember there are animate
                           spells in necromancers handbook below level 5), the goal is to secure a whole nation for our research no
                           more no less, this include the underdark directly below, I will even try ally myself with the drows for them to
                           keep peace in the underdark. I will attempt to recruit more spell casters from all sides that might wish to do
                           so, offering spells that will gain the edge for them as trade item. Perhaps you say undead are not a force to
                           take as serious? remember I am my allies can control even the most powerful undead to do our bidding and
                           my strong hold on the face and the demiplane created for this is specifically devoted to amges and and
                           commoners, yes we do have fields magically enhanced to provide more resources, I have been trading
                           resources for a some time. Now let us use it, using the best techniques availbel, combining magic
                           technomancy and the old ways of swords and magic weapons, the powers of the rest less undead. we do not
                           seek to win the war just secure our own. Dragons come join us and we will give spoils of gold and magic for
                           your hordes, destroy lour enemies with us and we will pay taxes to you. 

                           Humanoids, we never liked you, but shamns and witchdocors come join our ranks we have the power, devote
                           yourself to the ways of power and magic and grasp the land for yourself, take revenge over the hyordes tha
                           banished you to the udnerdark so long ago.

                           the time for drawing the line in the sand is now, no longer will the I nor my allies have to live in uncertainty
                           of a silly war, having our fields libraries, caves and dwellings destroy, the dead will walk and take land for us.

                           beware world take your silly war elsewhere

                           Signed
                           zouron

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 08:16 AM              

                           Geez, I just stop reading the net for a few hours and I'm 3 pages behind. What's a carrion eater to do?

                           OK as one of the Techies, I'll have to add my opinion as to direction. First off, it looks to me like the Elves
                           have paid enough for now. Their presence and influence outside of Evermeet is essentially gone. They have
                           paid pretty dearly for the damage they have done. We can allow a truce for the moment in the interest of
                           deflecting the Faeries wrath (and give us time to make a fleet of Ironclads to really teach those pointy eared
                           bozos a lesson). Once a fleet is built, we can decide if we wish to wipe them out. Elvish war galleys will be a
                           joke in the face of a broadside volley of cannon. 

                           The Illithid scare me, and I beseech all right thinking races to at least investigate where they went. I can't
                           imagine that they're up to any good given the resources they acquired. An expedition must be sent down to
                           find out what we can. I say we ask for a truce with the Faerie, and start an expeditionary force of humans
                           (combat engineers, artillery, and snipers), Humanoids (cannon fodder), dwarves (sappers, and other combat
                           engineers), Githyanki (psionic support), and some small fairies for scouting. We have to find out what the
                           Illithids are up to. They would not have given up their foothold on the surface for no reason. 

                           Militarily, I'd be concentrating on finding some of the best thieves and rangers in the land and training them
                           to be Sharpshooters. I don't imagine even Illithids will be too perky with a 50 cal piece of lead popping them
                           in the head, and the ranges are much greater than those of psionics. A well hidden group of snipers at 500
                           yards can wreak some serious havok. For close quarters work people are issues 8 and 10 gague shotguns
                           (double barrel breechloaders)

                           As for the Humanoids, I do value these allies. I also hope some of our ideas beyond technology have taken
                           root (the individual freedom, and capitalist notions). If not, we'll have to be cautious. In any case I don't
                           see how they can manage technical parity. The key points to a technical society are the engineers and
                           technicians, and they don't have them. Also, even if they did enslave some of these people,(which wouldn't
                           have made the alliance very happy) slaves don't work very well and certainly don't innovate. 

                           All of the details of even railroad era technology are pretty complicated. Why do you think the Europeans
                           dominated the world for so long? Orneriness? Nope, it was superior logistics, technology, and organization.
                           None of which are hallmarks of the humanoids. As long as they cooperate with us we will provide arms and
                           support. We will not, however, be willing to establish factories for them, nor will be train them in all of the
                           technology. We mean no disrespect, but we've seen what has happened to us when we demonstrated our
                           technology in the past.

                           Buzzard

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:04 AM              

                           Already being done buzzard of the technocracy. However, We ask for improved rifles for our intelligence as
                           we need better weapons to make our raid more effective.

                           We the Gith and scro alliance begin a ruthless assault on elven communities. Revenge for our defeat in the
                           Unhuman War. We unleash our most terrible weapon ,astral dragons. The skys are filled with spelljammers.
                           Landing parties of spellcasting Scro land and reinforce the humanoids and hope to receive better
                           Technology. We ask no quarter and give none.

                           We contact the "shou-long" kara-tur ministry.

                           The Gith begin raids into the underdark. Upon seeing the danger, all gith every where rally for fear of an
                           new illithiad empire. Gith are recalled from gasp "darksun" if possible. We will begin summoning outsiders to
                           fight for us. We try and free or kill the phaerimm and the mages during raids to weaken the illithiad
                           position. Astral hopping gith attempt to steal magic items from illithiads. We know what it is like to be under
                           the yoke of the illithiad. Anything would be better than that.

                           We also contact both the planeswalkers through Darwinofmind and the mages in seclusion through Zouron
                           to negotiate an nonaggression pack and possible alliance against the illithiad.

                           Off to class
                           Nok
                           "who is the master"
                           "Shunuff"

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-10-2001).]

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:24 AM              

                           (Sorry, can't summon from DarkSun, Nothing enters or leaves Athis, it's sealed from the multiverse.
                           Otherwise I would have brought back some really good psionics.)

                           We are willing to ally ourselves with the gith for the destruction of the Mind-Flayers, if there can be an
                           agreement that the Elves keep Evermeet, It's all they seem to have left, and we look down on there
                           complete extermination. They will be monitored much like Germany after WW2, After that big blow they are
                           not to be trusted anymore.

                           Forrester. I read above that you have dug in, entrenched and moved to a defensive stance on your own.
                           This is exactly what the Planewalkers wished from you all along. We are quite willing to let you keep all
                           lands that you concured from the elves and we will work with the Technomancy to help you support
                           yourselves. 



     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:39 AM              

                           Ah, during my absence I was busy 

                           My orders to the Fair Folk and their allies was to continue to push against the illithids and, in the meantime,
                           take no sides. Any that causes a serious threat to another faces combined guerilla tactics of the races.

                           And then we bring the Celestials in on our side, beseeching the gods of goodness and order to grant us
                           strength to overcome.

                           And, with the combined aid of the sages of the fairies, celestials, dragons, undersea folk, dwarves, halflings,
                           and the remaning druids that are not totally killed, I uncover the weapon that illithids truly fear.

                           The Annus.

                           This artifact (found in the PsiHB) is capable of destroying specific psionic targets (in addition to disrupting
                           psionics around the holder of the artifact). I can direct it to target the entire illithid race. This will, of course,
                           destroy the artifact, but it will remove the illithid.

                           Thus, I teleport them a message. It reads:

                           Leaders of the Illithid, hear my words. I, Estlor, leader of the Fair, do command you to return to the Underdark
                           immediately, surrendering all land and people you have captured along the way. Failure to do so will force me to
                           obliterate your entire race instantly. In the interest of balance I do not wish to do this, but refusal to heed my order
                           will leave me no choice.

                           Mark that I do have the Annus, an artifact of power. I will not hesitate to use it. You have been warned.

                           Should any illithid or illithid allies make an attempt at me directly, even if I'm not on the board to post as a
                           responce, I will immediately use the Annus to vaporize the entire illithid race (as I keep it with me at all
                           times). In the meantime, I see to it that the leaders of all the sides are made aware that the Fair have the
                           power to obliterate an entire faction in the span of a thought, once again requesting a peaceful meeting
                           between diplomats to come to some middle terms and end this senseless war.

                           To further back myself up, I attempt to send envoys to the elemental planes to gain the backing of the
                           elementals should any side directly assault my own.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-10-2001).]

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:05 AM              

                           Well, I am going to be leaving again. So don't anyone destroy all of Fearun while I'm gone.

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:31 AM              

                           We do have access to Darksun. We control access to its crystal sphere ala spelljammer and repeated in
                           dragon crown or blackspine adventures I think. We always have.
                           We accept your condition as long as the elves never again enter wildspace.We destroy all elven communities
                           except Evermeet.
                           We secretly begin organization of the humanoid armies with Scro tactics. We also begin building a true
                           infrastructure for the humanoids with kobold assistance.
                           We enter into secret negotiations with the Thri-keen for military support. 
                           The gith continue raiding but now they have rifles, demons, cannons and elementals supporting them. 
                           We ask the fair to eliminate the illithiad once and for all. We may even secretly force thier hand by
                           mindcontroling several illithiad and making them attack the leader of the Fair Races.
                           If the Fair Folk fail in their task we secretly prepare the Witchlight Marauders for deployment. We don't live
                           in the realms(grins) There goes the neiborhood.
                           We also try to woo control of the gem dragons. 
                           I repeat we will destroy the illithiad threat.

                           Nok
                           "who is the master"
                           "ShoNuff" 

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:44 AM              

                           Estlor, we withdrew from the surface quite some time ago. The Illithid military threat has appearantly
                           vanished from the face of Toril. Aside from some isolated spies and contacts, no one has seen or heard an
                           Illithid on the surface since a few weeks after the Month of Terror. The passages behind us were deliberately
                           blasted closed. I posted more detailed descriptions of where we are, what we have and what we're doing
                           yesterday, suffice to say we have been keeping ourselves busy during the remainder of this conflict. Ideally,
                           by now, our strongholds are warded against any such unpleasant outside influence, although I can not be
                           sure on that point. Anyone who attempts to confront us on our home turf will be doing so on our terms...
                           Exactly on our own terms...

                           Additionally:
                           The native leaders of the Githyanki forces are surprised to find an untrapped anonymous package delivered
                           to their camp. It contains several scrying-focuses and a hastily written note that reads simply "It wasn't us."
                           Some simple scrying procedures on the material provided reveal true perpetrator of the lich-queen's murder
                           [Mr. Gruffmug]. The validity of the information is easily verified. Presumably, the Githyanki are not amused.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "When in doubt, use duct tape."

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:55 AM              

                           That is correct.
                           The illithid have completely vanished from the surface of Faerun!
                           They've vanished even from the Underdark, going down so deep even the deep dwarves have lost track of
                           them!

                           However, they have (as noted above) taken the captured phaerimm with them, along with captured mages,
                           and a lot of other beings.


                           The elves and their allied nations are in full scale retreat.
                           Behind a front line of defenders, and behind the cover of the Elven Imperial Navy, which protects the skies,
                           the following happens:

                           All the civilian population of the countries allied with the elves are evacuated to either Evermeet, Waterdeep,
                           Undermountain or to deeply hidden strategic places in the northwest part of Faerun, west of Anauroch and
                           north of the Inner Sea (where the Elven Alliance still dominates)
                           Of the fighting population that remains:

                           Aglarond consolidates it's remaining power in it's woodlands. Backing by the awesome power of the Simbul,
                           they refuse to budge.
                           The fighters of the Akanal retreat into the Chondalwood, making common cause with the elves there.
                           Candlekeep, along with all of it's remaining treasures, artifacts, and knowledge, is evacuated (and it's
                           artifacts go to Evermeet)
                           Chondath evacuates also into the Chondalwood, and makes common cause with the Akanal who fled there.
                           The elves of Cormanthyr flee to Evermeet.
                           The war wizards of Cormyr evacuate to Waterdeep, which is rebuilt as a massive fortress city.
                           Undermountain is occupied, and Halaster either kicked out or forced to join up. Undermountain is made into
                           a vast refuge/fortress for the Elven Alliance.
                           The people of the Dalelands flee to Shadowdale, which is defended by Elminster, Storm, and Sylune. There,
                           they build Shadowdale up until it is bristling with defenses pointed in every direction.
                           Evermeet is massively fortified, both above and below ground. A massive defense is on standby 24 hours a
                           day, in the sky over Evermeet, and another in the Underdark, below Evermeet, and another in the ocean,
                           around Evermeet, and another in the Ethereal and Astral Plane, where they touch Evermeet.
                           All the people of the Great Dale that can flee, do flee, west. To Shadowdale. Or south, to Aglarond.
                           Those that remain, hide.
                           The elves of the High Forest flee to Evermeet, but they leave terrible traps throughout the forest for
                           enemies. Their friends in the forest, who stay, keep watch.
                           Luruar concentrates it's surviving strength around Silverymoon, Mithral Hall, and Citadel Adbar (this is a case
                           where the dwarves are fighting for the Elven Alliance)
                           Lantan fortifies, and the Elven Imperial Navy sends ships to protect this island.
                           Lapaliiya fortifies.
                           Luiren, the halfling nations, has stood with the elves from the beginning, and isn't budging now. They
                           already occupy part of Dambrath, and now they fortify to the teeth.
                           The Moonshaes are a strategic set of islands, and the Elven Alliance fortifies them. Their people take cover
                           in the mountains of those islands.
                           Neverwinter, the other major elven settlement, is evacuated. Death traps of awesome power are left for any
                           who'd trespass into that region.
                           The Witches of Rashemen and their male barbarian allies aren't going anywhere, but they entrench into the
                           woods and underground.
                           Sespech is too far east to be evacuated, nor do they fully comprehend the threat. They ready themselves
                           for another dragon attack, and prepare to take as many of the enemy with them as possible.
                           Unther fortifies itself to the utmost degree, most of it's population heading into underground fortresses or
                           it's great, massively fortified cities.
                           Westgate is evacuated. It's people go to the haven of Waterdeep.

                           Across Faerun, elves flee from the various forests (such as the Forest of Tethyr) and small woodlands.

                           NOTE - The Chosen of Mystra make it clear that if Waterdeep, Undermountain, Shadowdale, Silverymoon, or
                           Aglarond (or ANY civilian refuge) are attacked again, they WILL fight. (If that happens, the Elven Alliance
                           goes up to Power Level 6, from Power Level 5)

                           There is a new development. The peoples of the Hordelands (think of the scythians and Mongols, with all
                           the attitude but with powerful magic to boot) have united.
                           They are gathering in great force in strategic places just east of Faerun, and it appears they are coming in.
                           (Before you underestimate them, remember the Mongol invasion wiped out everything from China to
                           Hungary to Persia, and they assailed clear to Constantinople, Egypt, India, and Japan.)

                           Estlor, the Annus will NOT destroy the illithid.
                           For the very good reason that the illithid, when they sacked Myth Drannor, Candlekeep, and Silverymoon,
                           found artifacts of their own that would counter such an attack.
                           Likewise, the illithid (and all other powers, for that matter) lack a single superweapon that will totally destroy
                           the other side.

                           EXCEPTION: The elves have Wrath of the Just. Fortunately, they haven't thrown it yet. (It would destroy
                           them as well as their enemies.)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:40 AM              

                           Zouron is able to muster a massive host of the Undead, along with the ruthless among the humanoids.
                           He gets a big boost when a large force of the Unseelie (evil Faerie) come to join him.

                           His force should now be considered Power Level One.

                           There is now all out war in Realmspace, between the Elven Imperial Navy and the incoming Scro and
                           Githzerai Spelljamming Fleets.
                           It goes without saying that Selune and Luna are now involved in the war (the moons of Toril.)
                           The inhabitants of those moons take the side of the elves!! (they do not like the scro)

                           The illithid on the other worlds of Realmspace have heard the call of their brethren on Toril.
                           Although they lost many ships and many lives (because of the cessation of magic during the Month of
                           Terror) they still have formidable powers, and they send up all the spelljammers they can, and these (at the
                           least) maintain a watch in wildspace.
                           But vast numbers of illithid from the other worlds of Realmspace secretly psionically teleport to the deeps of
                           Toril, to join their kindred there.
                           This fact is NOT known to anyone but the illithid.
                           It boosts them to Power Level 10.

                           The Nations of Kara-Tur are divided.
                           Most announce their emnity to the elves, because the elves brought down the Month of Terror.
                           ALL of them announce their emnity to the Technomancy (they do not want that HERE, thank you.)
                           All of them announce their emnity to the humanoids.
                           They are terrified to hear that vast quantities of Outsiders (Celestials, Faerie, Githyanki, and Mystra knows
                           what else) have descended on the world.
                           Every nation in Kara-Tur begins massive war preparations.

                           The elves release a statement:

                           If a Witchlight is released on the surface of Toril:
                           They will awaken the Tarrasque.

                           (The elves, being an ancient race, have discovered where it is sleeping)

                           - - -

                           There are new developments.

                           The elves of Kara-Tur use their magic to transport, in mass, to the major elven bases in Faerun.
                           The elves of Kara-Tur make it clear THEY are standing with their brethren.
                           The elves of the other continents of Toril also jump in magically, massively reinforcing the Elven Alliance.
                           With them come a hoard of halflings, good aligned fey, and historical elf allies from those other continents.
                           This boosts the Elven Alliance to Power Level 6.

                           Kara-Tur is cold to the Technomancy, refuses to help them, and refuses to allow the Githzerai into their
                           lands.

                           Conversely ...

                           The elves of Zakhara REFUSE to help the elves in the north! They say that the savage elves are just that,
                           savages, and no problem of theirs.
                           Likewise, the halflings of Zakhara refuse to help.

                           But Zakhara, in general, eagerly allies with the Technomancy, and shares it's magic with them in return for
                           technological know-how.
                           Magical gates and teleportation ensure that massive amounts of aid come to the Technomancy from
                           Zakhara, and many formal treaties of alliance are signed.
                           The Githzerai (and even the Githyanki) are freely welcomed in Zakhara (although there is awe of the
                           Githyanki)
                           The Scro are also welcomed in Zakhara, so long as they behave themselves.
                           Many of the nations of Zakhara are willing to sign treaties of alliance with the Githzerai/Githyanki and the
                           Scro.
                           In return, they want spelljamming technology. And they want it now.
                           The aid from Zakhara boosts the Technomancy to Power Level 8.

                           - - -

                           Zouron, the elves send an ambassador to your host, offering alliance.
                           So does the Technomancy.
                           The Faerie do not, however.
                           Do you take sides?

                           The Githzerai find their unaided attacks against the elves fruitless.
                           The problem is: The Technomancy is currently retrenching and rebuilding, and avoiding (immediate) further
                           war with the elves (if what I've read in the posts above I've read accurately)
                           Although the githyanki, githzerai, and scro are pretty powerful (Up to Power Level 2), they are still no match
                           for the entire Elven Alliance (which is Power Level 6 now.)

                           The gith attacks into the Underdark are also fruitless.
                           The illithid are too deeply buried, too well hidden.
                           It will take the entire might of the Technomancy and Gith and Humanoids combined, to have any chance
                           against the illithid. If the Faerie Folk join in, they would have the edge. If everyone (theoretically) joined in
                           against the illithid, they'd have a big edge.
                           Even then, the war is going to rage for many years, and the destruction is going to be truly awful.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:18 PM              

                           Well, okay, I missed the withdraw  Fine, I'll keep the Annus as a defense should any of my troops be
                           attacked by illithids.

                           And, as per the PsiHB, the Annus could wipe out the entire illithid race, Edena. Turn them to dust where they
                           stand. That would fall under the large-scale target that destroys the artifact (it's a Greater Artifact, not a
                           lesser one). The point is moot, though, so I'll drop it. But I'll confess, all I'd use it for would be to spot clean
                           towns, mainly because that way I wouldn't wipe the Annus out as well.

                           At this point I think the most logical thing for my side to do is contact the elves directly (as, well, I AM an
                           elf) and attempt to dissuade them from doing any major world-destructive matters. We'd all like to have a
                           world to RETURN to when this senseless battle is over with. Essentially I make a plea to anyone on that side
                           that will listen that if they admit the Month of Terror was an overreaction and commit themselves to
                           rebuilding the damage they do, they could easily join the side of peace and the Fair forces and force a truce.

                           That said, since the illithid are underground again, I'll turn to the rulers of the elementals in an attempt to
                           persuade them to use their powers to try and stall, stimie, and generally befuddle all the combatant forces.
                           Without access to spell-jamming ships, I'm pretty tapped out.

                           HOWEVER, since the gnomes did defect to my side, I instruct them on ways to use their technology to build
                           enviro-friendly devices for protection, helping to outfit the troops with better armor and shields necessary to
                           withstand all the forces.

                           Another drastic step the side takes is to use its wizards to open a temporary portal to Krynn, allowing me to
                           make diplomatic contact with the Kender and Tinker Gnomes there (yes, this war is just about to take a turn
                           for the worse). I may not have any drastic world-altering powers at my side, but I make a few offers.

                           1. I'll set the Kender loose in the technomancer cities. Imagine the damage that would be done by a horde
                           of handlers in those techno-cities.

                           2. I'll import tinker gnomes to work incognito, pretending to be gnomes that are once again loyal to the
                           technomancer ways. However, since all their stuff malfunctions (at best) or blows up (at worst), well, that
                           should cripple the technomancers.

                           I also direct my forces to stave the humanoid advances off as a show of good faith to the elves should they
                           decide to work for global peace on Toril.

                           My last action is to have the wizards of the gnomes, halflings, dwarves, and metallic dragons (taking other
                           forms) teleport around the globe, spreading propaganda among the downtrodden sick of the fighting and
                           senseless wars, telling them to support the Fair and to call for their leaders to put aside their weapons and
                           work for peace. My ultimate hope is to sway as much of the population against the war as possible.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     maddman75
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:24 PM              

                           From the Anauroch wastes, a horde of Demons reappear! 

                           During the Month of Terror, the demons trapped in Myth Drannor and kept from summoning more of thier
                           kind were freed. They fled into the deserts and started summoning more and more of thier kind.

                           Graz'lorath, a powerful Balor sorcerer, has opened a permenant gate, allowing him to conscript more troops
                           from the Abyss.

                           They approach both the Technocracy and the humanoids, offering to side with whoever will teach them to
                           make the weapons.

                           They attack the faeires on sight though, seeking to slay any celestial that they can.

                           Thier goals are to aquire the weaponry of the technologists. They currently have a hold in an abandoned
                           Netherese keep deep in the desert. They have also prepared several other holds in remote locations should
                           this place be beseiged (remember, we can teleport at will  )

                           Any takers?

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla."


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 10) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:26 PM              

                           Only problem with that, man, is if you read back, all Outsiders on Toril during the Month of Terror either died
                           or were sent screaming back home.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     maddman75
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:36 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Estlor:
                                  Only problem with that, man, is if you read back, all Outsiders on Toril during the Month of
                                  Terror either died or were sent screaming back home.



                           Crap, I suppose you are right 

                           Well, the I retract my move.

                           The fiends are still drooling to get into this war and get their hands on thier weapons. They will send magical
                           messages to the leaders of the technocracy, humanoids, mind flayers, and Zuron's necromancers, promising
                           aid in the war in exchange for the weaponry and the knowledge on how to use it. If your forces don't have
                           the knowledge, just capture someone who does. We can be VERY persuasive.

                           Alliance with demons or devils should be worth at least 2 power ratings, don't you think? And we PROMISE to
                           leave after the war is over. The devils will even sign a contract to that effect.

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:36 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by buzzard:

                                  . . . Humanoids (cannon fodder) . . .

                                  As for the Humanoids, I do value these allies. I also hope some of our ideas beyond
                                  technology have taken root (the individual freedom, and capitalist notions). If not, we'll have
                                  to be cautious. In any case I don't see how they can manage technical parity. The key points
                                  to a technical society are the engineers and technicians, and they don't have them. Also,
                                  even if they did enslave some of these people,(which wouldn't have made the alliance very
                                  happy) slaves don't work very well and certainly don't innovate. 

                                  All of the details of even railroad era technology are pretty complicated. Why do you think
                                  the Europeans dominated the world for so long? Orneriness? Nope, it was superior logistics,
                                  technology, and organization. None of which are hallmarks of the humanoids. As long as they
                                  cooperate with us we will provide arms and support. We will not, however, be willing to
                                  establish factories for them, nor will be train them in all of the technology. We mean no
                                  disrespect, but we've seen what has happened to us when we demonstrated our technology
                                  in the past.

                                  Buzzard


                           Cannon fodder indeed. What makes a human with a gun any more important than an orc with one? 

                           As far as not having any engineers -- what makes you say *that*? Our ten or so races number in the
                           MILLIONS when put together -- can you say the same? Our average intelligence is no less than yours. And
                           finally, while the orcs and gnolls and bugbears and hobgoblins do the heavy work of slaying elves (with our
                           goblins playing the part of scouts/snipers/etc., as they are best suited for it), our kobolds (well, mostly
                           kobolds) are *quite* well organized and *quite* focused engineers. 

                           Sorry . . . but a Wartime Economy is not one that needs vast amounts of personal freedom in order to
                           bloom. Over the long haul, it is necessary -- in the short, efficiency is where it's at. And there's no reason
                           that we're less efficient than you are. 

                           You bring up one relevant point: slaves. Edena, actually, was the one who mentioned slaves, not I. The idea
                           that we could trust the weak and wispy elves to do any important labor is laughable. They're used more for
                           food than anything else. Our numbers are considerable enough that WE can work in the factories and in the
                           mines, as opposed to using slave labor. 

                           You are correct that even given all of this, we probably do not have technological parity (even with our secret
                           kobold factories churning and developing . . . ). And that's fine. But you can't let the cat half out of the bag,
                           my good man. You turned to us to defend you when the elves were putting your cities in ruins. If you think
                           that you could keep all of your secrets from us, or if you think that now that we've saved you, we're
                           EXPENDABLE, that we're CANNON FODDER . . . well, let's not let it come to that.

                           You can't let the genie half out of the bottle. Maybe you could if it were as though you were the US and we
                           were Israel -- you have both a technological advantage and a vast numerical one. Not the case here. We
                           have the numbers to *speed up* development, to hide factories in the Underdark where Dragons cannot
                           easily get to them.

                           I urge you, Technomancy allies, do not quake in fear at the idea of uniting with my people. It is elven
                           heads we want, not yours. Human doesn't taste very good anyway. 

                           Forrester
                           Friend of the Technomancy
                           He of Less-That-Infinite-Patience


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:38 PM              

                           Well, you heard Estlor.
                           He has welcomed the kender and tinker gnomes into Toril.
                           The tinker gnomes aren't going to be of much use.
                           But the kender are another matter.

                           This is literally a case of pandora's box being open and all the contents spilled out.
                           The kender EAGERLY pile into every city, every town, crawl up into every machine, every device, every place
                           in the world that will welcome them (and every place that doesn't welcome them, too.)

                           There is amazement at these fearless, childlike beings from another world, which rapidly turns into other,
                           less good emotions.

                           The Dragon Overlords of Ansalon are now aware that there is this new world they could take for their own.
                           Please remember that THESE dragons make average dragons look like lizards in comparison.
                           ONE of them is a match for an entire nation.

                           The Red Marauder sends a message to Toril - submit to me, and live. Resist, and die.
                           Beryl sends a message to Evermeet - submit your island to me, or die.
                           The Storm Over Krynn actually comes to the World of Toril, looking for Kitiara. He does not find her, but he
                           does start building a massive force of draconians in some distant corner of Toril where nobody will notice.
                           All the other Dragon Overlords pretty much send the same message to Toril: Prepare to be conquered.
                           Submit, and live. Resist, and die.
                           The Knights of Takhisis are all too happy to come to Toril with it's wealth of good lands, away from their own
                           ravaged world.
                           The draconians see Toril as a fruit ripe to be plucked and devoured. 
                           A lot of other major power groups take a good luck at Toril. 
                           For instance, the minotaurs see vast oceans to conquer.

                           But the kender are everywhere, and - now having magic - are quite capable of defending themselves.

                           (evil grin)

                           The kender finally decide they are related to the elves, claiming that Balifor, their ancestor, was partially
                           elven and friends with Silvanos, the first elven lord of Silvanesti.
                           The kender, join the Elven Alliance!
                           This boosts the Elven Alliance to Power Level 7.

                           Kender are great at sabotage. And kender can get in ANYWHERE (there is no such thing as a lock-proof
                           kender.)
                           The technomancy suffers massive damage as the kender sabotage and derail vast amounts of their
                           infrastruction and machinery.
                           When the Technomancy attempts to exterminate the kender, they find this impossible. Kender are very
                           good at hiding, very good at escape, and very capable of getting out of almost any situation, no matter how
                           dire.

                           Remember, it was the Faerie Folk who let the kender in. 

                           - - -

                           Update. The demons and devils CAN now return to Toril.
                           It has now been at least 2 or 3 years since the Month of Terror.
                           So, if Maddman wishes to summon a hoard of evil Outsiders and inflict them on the world, he is free to do
                           so.
                           Just remember, though, be careful what you ask for, with the Fiends. You may just get it.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:39 PM           

                           The humanoids will be first to announce that they are willing to make a Deal with the Devil(s). 

                           It is hardly as though the outer-fiends have greater enmity towards *us* than towards the elven menace,
                           after all. 

                           We will, of course, make absolutely sure that this contract is IRONCLAD. Our best kobold sorcerers will go
                           over it with Wishes to make sure there are no loopholes. True Names will be exchanged. Blood will be
                           exchanged. 

                           Excellent. We welcome you to the fold.



     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:39 PM              

                           And, indeed, if a mass of demons starts to appear the celestials on our side are bound to clue in their
                           comrades back home. They would pull in a sizeable host of their own to balance, or possibly overpower the
                           influx of evil outsiders.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:42 PM              

                           Notes from the Illithid...

                           Our research continues, and we use what knowledge can be gained from our planar contacts to bolster our
                           efforts. Perhaps the astrologers of the surface note that the nights are getting longer than they should be,
                           or the manifestation of strange long-lasting, unpredicted eclipses...
                           Perhaps not.

                           We are treating the phaerimm well, despite their enslavement. They are being so very helpful, and we doubt
                           that we would find their brains appetizing anyway. We have made arrangements for the phaerimm, oh yes.
                           In the unlikely event that we are successfully opposed by the vile surface dwellers... we will leave and the
                           arcane abominations will have everything they need to take up the war against the beings of Toril on their
                           own. They are more than capable of retaining control of our thralls. Without our guiding influence, the
                           unleashed wrath of the phaerimm will make the Illithid emergence during the Month of Terror seem like a
                           company picnic. Of course, again, none of you have access to this information. 

                           The phaerimm are well aware of what would have become of them had they been encountered by a race less
                           likely to appreciate their unique gifts. Their hatred of life unlike themselves is a match for our own... as may
                           be their cunning.

                           We like to think of them as an insurance policy... 

                           If we loose, so do you...


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend

                           Don'Calamari
                           Speaker-To-Thralls
                           Public Representative of the Illithid
                           Horde-Master 1st Class

     Enkhidu
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:43 PM              

                           Oh my word...

                           A gentle minded philosopher holes himself up for a year in an extremely remote mountain cabin, and the
                           world goes to pot.

                           Oh well...

                           As a note, something everyone most likely missed when Estlor's faction came together was that combined
                           effect of putting Gnomish ingenuity with Dwarvish know how (and manufacturing capabilities!). Imagine all of
                           the Technocracy's technology in the hands of a race who makes things that really work.

                           Scary thought...

                           Additionally... one thing the Illithids CANNOT overcome is gravity, and Dwarves have been known to cause
                           some pretty serious cave ins... 

                           I tell you, all of this war and all destroying Toril in it's entirety... might just be enough to get a certain
                           Overgod upset...

                           I think I'll head back to the mountains...

                           Enkhidu

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:45 PM           

                           Kender?! Oh, RIGHT. As if Kender are any more talented at wreaking havoc than a goblin with a
                           double-barreled shotgun. 

                           Remember that we have *some* magic as well. Technology-enhanced "Alarm" spells, for one. I would say
                           that after the first week or two of this nonsense, a great deal of kender die to boobytrapped equipment. 

                           They aren't freaking IMPS or GREMLINS for pete's sake! Those would be able to cause a LOT more damage.

                           Oh, wait. We just made an alliance with Imps and Gremlins, among others. That is, the Demons and Devils.

                           Hey, you guys. Get to work!
                           -------------

                           Edena -- can you give us some (very approximate) total #s as to the size of each force? I'm curious as to
                           humanoid numbers vs. Technomancy numbers, just to confirm that what I've been telling buzzard is true
                           (that especially since the war, we vastly outnumber them, so they'd better not get too big for their britches).

                           Also: Our diplomats have approached the evil creatures of the sea (such as Sauhaugin) and shown them
                           some wonderful undersea weapons (like new spearguns and such), in an effort to get them to join us. We
                           have also approached the Evilest of Dragons in an effort to get them to join us -- we can offer them great
                           power -- GREAT power -- and after all, their accursed enemies are opposed to us. If they do not take a side
                           in this conflict, they will find themselves at a disadvantage. 

                           Forrester

                           Edit: We also start building anti-air guns (damned dragons), and are working as well on Ironclads and, heh
                           heh, submarines. And I reiterate -- we are ENTRENCHING. Big mostly-underground fortresses, with both
                           magic AND technology to defend ourselves. Our humanoids will help build such fortresses for the
                           Technomancy cities, should they hear my plea: 

                           People of the Technomancy -- only with FULL cooperation can we hope to stem the tide of our enemies. I
                           beseech you, let us work together fully and totally. 


                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:47 PM              

                           I have a piece of news that is going to sit badly with the Faerie Folk, and the Technomancy.
                           The dwarves have switched sides!
                           The dwarves declare they in alliance with the elves.
                           This happens instantaneously, all across Faerun.

                           The dwarven armies with the Faerie Folk, abandon them.

                           Shortly thereafter, the Gnomes declare they are allied with the dwarves, and that they will share their
                           technology with them.

                           Shortly after that, the dwarves begin an all out attack on the Technomancy.
                           So do the gnomes.

                           As if seizing the moment, the Tuigan hordes attack the Technomancy from the east. Hundreds of thousands
                           of savage warriors and mages come screaming in.

                           - - - 

                           Technomancy spies report the elves are doing something strange. What it is they are doing, is not quite
                           clear, but that it involves powerful magic, is.

                           The dwarves, gnomes, and kender continue their attack on the Technomancy, and they are now pleading
                           with the Faerie Folk for help.
                           The dwarves point out to the Faerie Folk that the Technomancy has allied with Fiends from the Lower Planes,
                           and that this indicates a mentality that must be stopped at all costs.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:56 PM              

                           Many of the evil dragons throw their lot in with the Technomancy at this point.
                           The Sahuagin throw their lot in with the Technomancy at this point.
                           Many other evil sea creatures join the Technomancy.

                           I cannot give you numbers, only power levels.
                           They are as follows:

                           The Elven Alliance: 7 (up from 5)
                           The Technomancy: 9 (up from 7)
                           The Faerie Folk: 7 (down from 8)
                           The Illithid: 10
                           The Planeswalkers: 2
                           Zouron's Army 1

                           People are now referring to this war as The War to End All Wars. 

     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:56 PM              

                           A group of our wisest and most powerful Druid Elders, in conjunction with the nature spirits, with the aid of
                           some of the artifacts we've recovered, are meditating in an attempt to use nature itself as a spy. Their
                           ultimate goal is to create an immense network of intelligent (and perhaps even non-intelligent) plants, and
                           creatures that can communicate with our leaders, in an instant, over vast distances. The advantage this has
                           over regular "spying and scrying" is that nature is everywhere, and you cannot keep it out. To aid in this
                           endeavor we are also cultivating a new form of intelligent tree and plant life that will grow faster than
                           anything seen before. And only we will have a prayer of controlling it. If all goes well we will restore the
                           deforested areas and have an unparallelled spy network in one fell swoop.
                           If nothing else, we refuse to be taken be surprise!

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:58 PM           

                           Edena -- immediate negotiations with the hordes from the east. I believe that our orcish barbarians have far
                           more in common with them than the wispy elfie-welfies. FAR more in common. 

                           As it is, though, we're just going to hold our ground. I already said we're entrenched. Let them run through
                           the rifle fire and the cannons and the traps we've laid. Our technonology is stronger, as you pointed out long
                           ago, because we don't care about silly things like pollution. Much stronger. 

                           And we would not be calling for demon and devil aid for our DEFENSE had the outsiders (many killed by the
                           elves) had been called for OFFENSE.

                           Humanoids continue to get no respect. Well, you guys are about to find out how hard it is to storm
                           fortresses against those with machine guns. 

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 12:59 PM              

                           Bran, the druids of Zakhara, Kara-Tur, and the Hordelands are with you at once (there aren't any druids left
                           in Faerun ...)
                           The druids on other continents and in the seas will help.

                           The Faerie Folk almost immediately realize what you are doing, and offer to ally with you.

                           Bran, with the druidical power, you immediately have a Power Ranking of 2, and it is growing fast.

                           - - -

                           The Faerie Folk are able to confirm what the elves are doing.
                           They are ... atoning.
                           They are attempting to rebuild ruined monuments, regrow forests, and otherwise give back to the world.
                           They are trying to make up for the spell they cast, trying to heal and aid the Weave in recovery.

                           - - -

                           The Tuigan are not interested in parley. The Technomancy diplomats are returned to the Technomancy
                           minus their heads.
                           The Tuigan army is interested in slaughter.
                           IMMEDIATE and unconditional surrender MIGHT be met with mercy (that is, you might be allowed to live.)
                           I stress the might. The Tuigan say that the Technomancy must have offended the Gods, for they happen to
                           be the victims of this massive onslaught. (If that logic sounds strange, it was what Genghis Khan said.)

                           The Tuigan have a power level of 3.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     maddman75
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:01 PM              

                           The fiends sign a contract with Forresters foes to leave the Realms once

                           1)The technological weaponry and the knowledge of how to make them is in thier hands. 
                           2)The war is over.

                           I'm assuming (since a contract is involved) that you are signing with the devils.

                           They indeed start working at the factories, both defending them and learning the secrest of making them.

                           What do you know? Kender tastes just like chicken?

                           They also send five Pit Fiends to serve as battlefield generals for the humanoids, as well as several
                           squadrons of Abishai shock troops.

                           The demons are not happy about this - they don't want the devils to get the weapons. They send magical
                           messages to the leaders of ALL factions - we must have the weapons, we will win your war for you!

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:05 PM           

                           Zouron! I invite you and your legions of undead to our side. Our shamans have always had far more in
                           common with you than the faerae folk. Just look at all of those "ae"'s! Give us undead birds to carry bombs
                           to drop upon our approaching enemies, undead -- well, just lots of undead. They'll be a lot more dead to
                           raise after the war!

                           Planeswalkers! You did initially say that you joined the Technomancy. We want PEACE, now that the elves
                           have been punished for THEIR month of TERROR! And our spies say that they plan on perhaps raising a
                           Tarrasque! THEY continue this war -- THEY started this war! Not us! We are protecting ourselves, just as we
                           always have. Do not let our humanoid skin make you think that we do not deserve aid in this time of
                           troubles. Please, join our side and help us *defend* ourselves against the elven horde. 

                           Faerie Folk! You asked us for peace -- we now want PEACE! You cannot deny that the elves started this war,
                           and that by arrogantly ripping Magic from the universe for a month, they deserved punishment! We are
                           happy with what we have conquered, and now seek an end to hostilities. Please, if you will not help us, at
                           least do not help our enemies. They are the agressors here. 

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:10 PM              

                           I am sorry to say this, but if the Technomancy signs with the devils, the demons join the elves at once.
                           Demons will not work with devils! They are enemies!!!

                           This mass inrushing of the Outsiders boosts the Technomancy to Power Level 9.
                           I am assuming the elves refuse to treat with the demons.
                           So, the demons go on an independent rampage against everyone, but especially the Technomancy.

                           The Technomancy is now under attack by the demons, the dwarves, the gnomes, the kender, and the
                           Tuigan Hordes.
                           However, it is reasonable to assume the Technomancy is holding it's own. It is very powerful, and the devils
                           make it more powerful, and the Githyanki/Githzerai/Scro make it more powerful, and the help from Zakhara
                           is pouring in.

                           There is an unconfirmed rumor that forces from the World of Oerth have entered the war. 
                           These rumors cannot be confirmed.

                           Since the Dragon Overlords of Krynn have not been answered, they decide that when the time is ripe to
                           attack Toril, they will teach it a lesson it will never forget.

                           ((Need to go AFK for a while. Be back later to assess all new posts (chuckle) ))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:13 PM           

                           Maddman -- one other element in the contract. We call the shots -- our numbers are greater and we've
                           been in the war longer. And I couldn't help but notice that in your very short description of the contract, you
                           left open the possibility of TURNING AGAINST US, i.e., you don't leave until "The War Is Over" -- you could
                           attack us and it would mean the war continued.

                           We (that is, you and I, out-of-character) don't have to get down into the nitty gritty. Here's my guidelines:

                           1) You get the armaments, if not all of the technology. (Work on that yourself.)
                           2) You help US, the HUMANOIDS. And ONLY US. And that's standard "help" . . not "help you die" or any such
                           killer-DM nonsense.
                           3) We have the most input in deciding when to attack/defend, or whatnot. So in other words, if we need a
                           (temporary) peace, you'll go along with it for awhile. A temporary peace is not an End to the War, of course.

                           Sound reasonable?

                           Forrester the Reasonable

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:14 PM              

                           Dregoth the Undead ruler of New Giustenal uses the Planar Gate to enter Toril. 

                           He offers his services to the technomancy, He offers psionic knowledge and defiler magic as well as the
                           services of Athasian warriors.... 

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:21 PM              

                           Well, seeing that I am in some way guilty of letting the dragon overlords in, I order the Fairies that this war
                           has become a place of no peace. It is now a matter of choosing which side you would rather have control a
                           reshaped Toril. Humanoids and corrupt humans or elves, gnomes, dwarves, and the like.

                           I call a meeting between myself, Oberon, Titania, the sea people's leaders, the strongest dragons, and the
                           Celestials. We agree we would rather see the elves, seeking atonement, win this war, than the humanoids.
                           As such, I send a message to the leaders of the elven Alliance stating the Fair will join them if they officially
                           refuse the help of the demons (as celestials and demons don't work well together).

                           Having done so, I go forth to answer to the Dragon Lords, hoping I can dissuade them from destroying Toril
                           and convince them that there is nothing they seek here. I will attempt to show them the violence and pain
                           suffered from this war and how Toril is doomed, making Toril seem as debased a place as possible.

                           I'll even go as far as to sacrific the PC Estlor's life if it means stopping the Dragon Lords from invading. It's
                           the least I can do for unleashing them on an unsuspecting world.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:23 PM           

                           Edena -- our power level was *already* 9, after the evil sea creatures and evil dragons joined us.

                           So are we boosted up to 11 now? Booyah!

                           Two notes:

                           1) Demons don't want to work with devils, but they'll work with elves? And Kender? Or at least offer their
                           services?! 

                           2) Devils with machine guns > than demons without. We mock them. Behind their backs.

                           3) I indeed send a representative to the Draconians. Clearly, they would be more interested in allying with
                           humanoids than with stinky elves. We'd like to negotiate a temporary peace/alliance, to crush the evil elven
                           onslaught. After all, see our nifty little guns?

                           Let us know when the pathetic barbarian hordes waving their little pointy sticks have been crushed by our
                           millions of well-armed and entrenched humanoids. Power level "3" my pasty humanoid butt. We outnumber
                           them five-fold, perhaps ten-fold, and their spears are no match for our magic-enhanced gunnery. And
                           they're stupid enough to storm US?

                           Let me know what they taste like. 

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:28 PM              

                           Fools...
                           Do you realize what you have done? By summoning the blood war to Toril you have doomed us all... There
                           will be nothing left for us to dominate, save a lifeless wasteland.

                           In the underdark, while their opposition is otherwise occupied, the Illithid make a large, unexpected push,
                           expanding and fortifying their holdings as much and as safely as possible. They avoid areas claimed by
                           those untainted by the lower planes. They do not approach the surface in their expansion, and they seal
                           themselves in once again when they finish.

                           The efforts to plunge the world of Toril into eternal night are redoubled, now more in hopes of stopping the
                           conflict before it is too late than in securing instant mastery of the world.

                           A message written in an unnatural-looking hand appears in the living quarters of the head members of all
                           factions not allied with the outsiders. It reads the same for each. 

                           "Our goals diverge on many things... but we suspect you will agree that having Toril overrun by the forces of
                           the lower planes benefits no one. We are willing to offer you our assistance solely where the elimination of
                           those vile creatures and their associates is concerned. We will act with hostility neither toward you, nor toward
                           your other enemies. Think about it... loudly. If you are interested in negotiating on these terms, we will
                           know. A representative will contact you shortly after a decision is reached between the other leaders of your
                           forces.

                           Regards,

                           The Illithid"

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:28 PM              

                           Forrester, don't forget the elves have both the gnomes and the dwarves on their side now. That means
                           they'll probably win an arms race if it's technology you want to talk about 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:35 PM           


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Estlor:
                                  Well, seeing that I am in some way guilty of letting the dragon overlords in, I order the
                                  Fairies that this war has become a place of no peace. It is now a matter of choosing which
                                  side you would rather have control a reshaped Toril. Humanoids and corrupt humans or elves,
                                  gnomes, dwarves, and the like.

                                  I call a meeting between myself, Oberon, Titania, the sea people's leaders, the strongest
                                  dragons, and the Celestials. We agree we would rather see the elves, seeking atonement,
                                  win this war, than the humanoids. As such, I send a message to the leaders of the elven
                                  Alliance stating the Fair will join them if they officially refuse the help of the demons (as
                                  celestials and demons don't work well together).

                                  Having done so, I go forth to answer to the Dragon Lords, hoping I can dissuade them from
                                  destroying Toril and convince them that there is nothing they seek here. I will attempt to
                                  show them the violence and pain suffered from this war and how Toril is doomed, making
                                  Toril seem as debased a place as possible.

                                  I'll even go as far as to sacrific the PC Estlor's life if it means stopping the Dragon Lords from
                                  invading. It's the least I can do for unleashing them on an unsuspecting world.



                           Hah! Typical Weak-Folk talk. I offer the DragonLords Evermeet should they help us wipe the elves off the
                           face of the planet. And other elven lands besides. The weak Fae talk of peace -- supposedly -- while waging
                           war on the Technomancy. They atone?! ATONE? By killing humanoids, whose only sin was to DEFEND against
                           an UNWARRANTED ATTACK?! 

                           Typical elf-logic. As usual. 

                           The elves offer the Dragonlords nothing. I offer them seas rich with elven blood. 

                           Meanwhile, our Gith friends are working on a way to do to Psionics what the foolish elves did to Magic -- but
                           instead of doing it for a month, only for a day, or an hour, or a minute. A winking on and off of psionic
                           energy, so to speak. High Psionics if you will. Such a power would likely not do much to harm the illithids . . .
                           but it would likely free many of the Phaerimm. Perhaps temporarily, perhaps not. 

                           Forrester

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:44 PM           

                           Estlor: Note Edena's comments below. Gnomish technology -- fah! As Edena notes below, the magic/techno
                           edge we have kicks butt. 

                           And how many humanoids are there compared to gnomes and dwarves? We outnumber you guys, sorry . . .
                           and we've been going for five years straight. The dwarves just got into this -- and the gnomes had to desert
                           their factories. 

                           You'll be able to catch up eventually, perhaps (or at least stay roughly the same distance behind), but we
                           have the edge now. 

                           Cannot the gnomes come to an understanding with us? It is the elves that started this whole mess -- and
                           now they ally with them?!

                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  It should be becoming obvious to all sides that:

                                  --- The gnomes aren't doing that much damage with their non-magical weapons, powerful
                                  though they are.
                                  --- The industrialized nations aren't doing that much damage with their non-magical
                                  weapons, powerful though they are.
                                  --- The elves and druids, and their allies, aren't doing that much damage with their
                                  non-magical weapons, powerful though they are.

                                  It is the mages who are doing the worst damage.

                                  --- They are the ones combining magic and technology to make technomagic weapons.
                                  --- They are the ones who are (on the Technomancy side) shouting the glories of technology,
                                  then secretly using it to boost their magical powers.
                                  --- They are the ones who are summoning the Outsiders.
                                  --- They are the ones who got the dragons involved in the war, and continue to keep them
                                  involved.





    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 11) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 8)  Thread One of the 1st IR*

Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:47 PM              

                           Ah, but Forrester, Edena's comments don't apply to a group of gnomes, dwarves, AND elves.

                           Gnomes supply the brains.
                           Dwarves supply the know-how.
                           Elves supply the magic.

                           That, my friend, is a dangerous combination.

                           As for the Dragon Overlords, if you want to abandon your armies to come to Krynn with me to talk to them,
                           so be it - but who will lead in your stead? I'd be more than willing to delay the meeting with the Overlords for
                           some one-on-one humanoid to elven bard/bladesinger competition 

                           *evil grin*

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:52 PM           

                           Dregeth (The Burned Man) -- we welcome you! Will you help us beat back the elven and faerae menace?! 

                           If you don't mind, we'd like to see what we can do with your Defiler Magic, when combined with our
                           technology.

                           Edena -- let me know when we've got poison gas, germ warfare, and/or the A-bomb .

                           Forrester
                           Enjoying The Moment (While It Lasts?)

                           You know, it occurs to me that there's only two people on the side of the stupid elves/fae, and a bunch on
                           the side of the technomancy. That should count for somethin'. 


                           Edit: ESTLOR: Last time I checked, the elves didn't LIKE technomagic. Remember the big war and stuff they
                           started? And now they're going to be eager participants? And I can send a rep to talk to the Dragonlords. I
                           wouldn't be surprised if they took the heads of those they disagreed with.

                           So you're going in person, eh? Hmmm. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 01:58 PM              

                           If you check back, the issues the elves had were about it defiling nature. If the oversee it, as was the PC
                           Estlor's ultimate goal, a common ground could be found such that environmentally-friendly non-defiling
                           technology could be created. Besides, if you check a few posts back, I stated the gnomes and dwarves, while
                           under my command, went about creating techno-defenses that were fer more advanced than anything yet
                           built.

                           Your puny guns can't hurt what they can't hit.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:05 PM           

                           Hah! I read your post that said the gnomes/dwarves would TRY to build better techno-defenses than
                           anything ever built. 

                           How they could do that so quickly and easily is another question, as both sides *just* entered the war.

                           So you're working on techno-defenses, though? Great. Because right now your minions are on the *attack*.
                           Build all of the wonderful fortifications you want (though I still think it'll take a little while for you to match us
                           -- we have a big jump on you, *and* greater numbers). That's not going to help you retake elven lost
                           ground. 

                           And you don't speak for the elves or dwarves (or gnomes?) anyway, Estlor. You speak for the Faerie folk.
                           Gettin' too big for your britches, Mister Man . 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:12 PM              

                           Never said I was speaking for anyone (yet) 

                           The only person I speak for is myself. And you know something, isn't it always the lone party of PCs that
                           defies the odds and wins the war?

                           Assuming I survive my confrontation with the Dragon Overlords, I fully know where I'll go and who I'll seek
                           to bring some order to the chaos.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:16 PM              

                           I'll gladly join my Druidic forces with that of Estlor and the Faerie Folk, in truth we have always been one
                           force working for the same cause. I'm just another footsoldier for Nature and peace.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:19 PM              

                           Yes. I and my minions will aid you, Forrester...

                           Allow me to assume controll of one of your mayor strongholds and I will start working on it. We should
                           recreate a better Planar Gate from Toril. 

                           The Athasians will flock at the chance to enter this world. You will find our magic much easier to learn, and it
                           has only slight side-effects.

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:19 PM              

                           Well Bran, my plan is this - it's called, "Lesser of Two evils." I'd say the humanoids and their devil allies are
                           the greater threat, meaning a temporary alliance with the elves is at hand while I try to stop the Dragon
                           Overlords.

                           After that, well, if I'm still alive in this game I'm going to try and bring back some big help.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:26 PM           

                           Accursed druids. We'll dance on your groves.

                           Forrester signing off until at least 7PM EST. That's a little less than 4 hours from now. 

                           As has been said before, don't destroy the multiverse while I'm gone. 

                           Edena -- I confess I don't know enough about FR or Greyhawk to know who to go to for help. But with all of
                           my resources (especially the devils), my character would. 
                           Somebody said something about Iuz's humanoid minions before, from Oerth (correct?) . . . perhaps he'd be
                           interested in giving us a hand. 

                           Oh. The Evil Giants haven't been invited into the fray yet -- nor the Beholders or other underworldly
                           abberations. While they aren't exactly going to be forward troops, I will certainly invite them to be on my
                           side. Some have to be skittish about the Illithid, after all -- an alliance would do them good. 

                           Hmmm. Orcs carry rifles . . . I wonder what Ogres and Giants carry? Cannons? Heh heh heh. 

                           Forrester
                           Ah'll Be Bahck. 

     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:37 PM              

                           Ahh now it is time for the greates of all the armies to enter the frey, The Solars. During this time in the world
                           the Vast angelic host has begun to fear for all the people of the world, not because of the technology, that
                           is not a problem. It is the enterance of Devils and Deamons back into the war that we believe will caust this
                           plane to slip into the nether regions (Torment) We come here not to stop the fighting through talks and
                           peace, but through action. We will come to this plane on the magical Island of Nuriel(sp) and from there
                           begin our pasification of all the lands. We do not care who fights aghainst us our goal is not to stop the war
                           for going on but only to stop the devils and deamons from taking thi plane. We will send diplomats to the
                           elven nations and ask them to halt their association with the deamons, and ally themselves with us and we
                           will coe to their aid, but NOT to destroy the technomancy but to destroy the devils who are allied with
                           forrester and the rouge deamons. We will also ask the fairie folk and the druids to assist us in our rightious
                           cause and offer them our help and protection aghainst those who are allied with the forces of darkness. We
                           will also send a representive to the dwarven nation asking them to reconsider breaking their alliance with the
                           fairie folk and join us in the purification of the lands.

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:39 PM              

                           After us "corrupt humans" have heard of this slander, we decide that it's time to stop with the fig leaves. We
                           offered truce. We didn't start this war. We merely called on avialable allies when we were in dire straights.
                           We've had enough. Technical schools are set up to train the humanoids in all aspects of the technology. 

                           We work hard on advanced breechloading artillery, repeating rifles, gatling guns (maybe moving up to
                           Maxim level guns eventually, give it time) and mines. In the face of this firepower and proper fortifications
                           (trenches, star type forts, pallisades, and barbed wire), the barbarian threat is no threat. Merely wheat to be
                           mowed down. They will charge in the defenses, the barbed wire will bog them down and they will die. This
                           isn't even a shadow of a fair fight. Remeber Custer slew many times his number before he went down and
                           he had inferior weapons to our cause, and no fortifications. 

                           As for the Gnomes, I'm amazed they would ally themselves with those who started this mess. I'm rather
                           leery of the Devils, and I will keep the Illithid suggestions under consideration. Factories will be moved
                           underground as per the suggestions of the humanoids. I'm also going to consult with clerics of Gond about
                           magicking up some Sharps rifles of Dragon Slaying (+5 Major slaying). 

                           Buzzard

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:42 PM              

                           The elves EAGERLY accept the alliance of the Faerie Folk!!

                           The new alliance, the Elven / Faerie Alliance, has a Power Rating of 15.

                           However, the massive devil army that has come into Toril to help the Technomancy Confederation has
                           pushed them up also, and they now stand at Power Rating 12.

                           The Demons running amok and attacking everything and everyone in sight have a power rating of 4.

                           The druid alliance led by Bran has increased greatly in power, and is up to a Power Rating of 5.

                           The Tuigan horde has not allied with the dwarves, gnomes, or kender (especially not the kender ...) but
                           their combined strength is a Power Rating of 6.

                           The person (I forget his name) who walked in out of Athas with an army of defilers (I think everyone should
                           take note of this new threat!) has a Power Rating of 2, but the defilers are looking at Toril and saying:
                           hmmm ... look at all that VEGETATION we can use up for our spells!

                           The war in the heavens continues, with the Elven Imperial Navy of Realmspace locked in mortal combat with
                           the Scro Navy. Hundreds of wrecked spelljammer ships are crashing down onto Toril.

                           The Illthid remain at Power Level 10, and are entrenched.

                           The Technomancy has the Githyanki, Githzerai, Scro, evil creatures of the sea including the Sahuagin, many
                           of the evil dragons, the devils, and massive help from Zakhara.

                           The Elven / Faerie Alliance has most of the remaining dragons, and is in an unofficial alliance with the
                           dwarves, gnomes, and kender (and kender are now running around Evermeet, by the way)

                           The Tuigan Horde has been joined by elements out of Kara-Tur.

                           There are so many sides, and so much confusion, and so many opportunists coming in from other worlds,
                           other Crystal Spheres, and other Planes, that nobody is sure who is allied with who (including ME.)

                           Zouron continues to amass his army of undead (now Power Level 2) and he has joined nobody.

                           The Planeswalkers have grown greatly, and they are at Power Level 2.

                           The single biggest arms race in the history of Toril is in progress.



     LazyDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:45 PM              

                           Time for me to step in.

                           I'm the spokesman for one of the more powerful factions that has yet to reveal itself...until now.

                           So many people crowded together behind their impenetrable walls. Cleanliness probably isn't the first thing
                           on their minds. Add to that the fact magic has been messed around with so much it was only a matter of
                           time before yet another consequence of the Month of Terror appeared.

                           I speak for the plagues, the sicknesses, and the afflictions that rise up in the supposed sanctuaries.
                           Resistant to magical cures and a mystery to the ignorant populace these highly communicable, nearly
                           always fatal diseases crop up without regard for sides.

                           Question is, who should they target?

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:52 PM              

                           Ok, two NEW developments.

                           An army of angels has descended on Toril, and they are attacking the demons and devils (and anyone who
                           stands with them)
                           This army is Power Level 7.

                           Burned Man leads his army of defilers into Toril, and with their aid, the Technomancy jumps to Power Level
                           13.

                           Unfortunately, the use of Defiler magic starts eradicating vegetation and water permanently ...

                           Many clerics prophesy the end of Toril if defiling magic continues to be allowed.

                           The Technomancy has now reached the technology level of the French and Germans at the height of World
                           War One.
                           The combustion engine has been invented.
                           The first aircraft has been launched.
                           Electricity is now widely used (although only for military applications - there hasn't been time for anything
                           else)
                           The Technomancy now has the ability to mass produce very fine firearms and machine guns, along with
                           artillery and mortars, and high explosives.

                           However ...

                           The gnomes are also advanced technologically, and they are working with the dwarves furiously to educate
                           them on building weapons of war.
                           Dwarves are fast learners, and they are very good at building things.
                           So, although the dwarves and gnomes are still playing catch up, they are catching up fast.

                           A number of kender have gotten into the explosives research labs. The result has been invariably
                           disastrous.

                           The Chosen of Mystra are personally attacking the defilers from Athas, hunting them down one by one and
                           killing them.
                           No quarter is given, and no surrenders accepted.
                           But the Chosen do send this message to the defilers of Athas: leave Toril now, do not ever return, or face
                           immediate destruction.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:52 PM           

                           Solars Schmolars! 

                           Sheesh. After I walk my dog I'll log in under a different username and say that I'm entering the fray on the
                           side of God. 

                           Seriously, Solars aren't an independent force -- they report to their gods. 

                           If this is the case, may I suggest that we let Edena decide when the Gods Themselves enter the war?

                           Forrester
                           Who is *really* leaving now . . . 
                           And who thinks the Technomancy is getting hosed here.



     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 02:56 PM              

                           Actually, the Gods have been quite good about not getting involved.
                           Nor will they get involved.

                           Pretty much all the angels, demons, and devils that can enter the war, have entered the war.
                           Toril is now swarming with hundreds of thousands of minor demons and devils, thousands of major ones,
                           and thousands of angels come to fight them.

     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:04 PM              

                           Ahh but forrester we are not here to join in the war on one side or the other. We are here solely to save the
                           world for slipping into one of the nether regions by removing the influence of the demons and the devils
                           from the realms. Sheesh since they got involved we want to know when the a-bomb will be invented to use
                           on our foes, not if that is not a reason for the gods to get involved for the express purpose of ridding this
                           evil influence then what is? As I said we are not here it defeat any of the armies of man, but to destroy
                           those things that do not belong here ( Edena_of_Neith I am not to familiar with the defilers if they were to fit
                           with the devils and demons offer assistance to the chosen as this means Mystra is directly opposed to
                           them.) As for the diseases that are soon to ravage the world we will do nothing to stop this as this was
                           caused by mankind's folly. We will also start setting up a neutral zone where anyone can come and stay in
                           peace until this war is over.

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:07 PM              

                           Disease brings havoc and suffering to the war-torn surface dwellers...
                           Good show LazyDM!

                           The Illithid are entering a golden age, so to speak. Growing increasingly indifferent to the events above, the
                           MindFlayers are content to concentrate on their own betterment while the thrall-races of the surface destroy
                           themselves. With their recently obtained massive quantities of arcane power, old taboos against MindFlayer
                           magery rapidly disappear. Although they will never be as plentiful as the psions, MindFlayer wizards and
                           sorcerers are now fairly common. Uninterrupted by conflict, the great scientific minds of the Illithid are able
                           to concentrate on the production of the most advanced technology-psionic-magic hybrid machinery and
                           equipment ever known. There are periodic expansions within the underdark... the already decimated drow,
                           the Ku'Toa and many other underdark races are enslaved... their portions of the underworld cut off from the
                           surface like all the rest.

                           The MindFlayers begin to experience something many in their race never have the good fortune to feel...
                           contentment.
                           The alignment of the greater MindFlayer population on Toril begins to shift, very slowly, from evil to neutral.
                           Of course their thralls-keeping practices and their diet could never allow much more than that...

                           Other worlds, far removed from Toril, note surges in the power and activity of native Illithid, as the
                           MindFlayers of Toril distribute their marvels of arcane and psionic enhanced technology to their distant kin...


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "Everything I need to know in life I learned from killing smart people and eating their brains."

     LazyDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:07 PM              

                           Botulism strikes the humanoid foodstuffs.

                           Blackrot Fever decimates Waterdeep and its Undermountain refugee population.

     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:07 PM              

                           Well, since Edena never said I was dead, nor said the Dragon Overlords attacked, I guess I managed to
                           convince them that Toril isn't worth the effort.

                           As such, seeing the only way to end the war is with something so decisive that no side can stand up to it, I
                           go looking for the one person that can possibly bring order to chaos. Someone who obviously is out
                           wandering the planes right now to let things get this bad. Someone who, as much as I hate to bring him into
                           it, is necessary at this time.

                           I go search the planes, find this person, and tell him of all the details of things that has happened.
                           Including the birth of technology, start of the war, messing with the weave, so on and so forth.

                           Ladies and gentlemen, I come home with....

                           Eleminster.

                           And boy is he upset.


                           EDIT: Notice Mini isn't a god, nor is he able to strike everyone down at once. But he's sure good at looking
                           threatening 
                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-10-2001).]

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:11 PM              

                           Remember that the Athasians also possess very potent psionics...




     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:14 PM           

                           Hah, weaklings, there is yet time to save yourself.
                           I, Admiral Draco of the New Republic Navy, has come to your planet at the request of Jedi Master Skywalker,
                           (who, by the way, learned of the conflict from the psionists, aka Jedi). My fleet of 500 Mon Clamarian Star
                           Cruisers will wipe out any hostile forces. Lead by myself and Jedi Master Skywalker's group of Jedi, onboard
                           the recovered Super Star Destroyer Lusankya, nothing that stands and fights will survive. For we come with
                           the might of a galaxy backing us, and with the faith that the force is with us.

                           I say again, join us, or perish.

                           P.S. Your spells will not get through our shields, neither will your low-technology guns.

                           P.P.S. A notice to all psionists, *ahem* jedi, stand tall against all who oppose you, as soon as you have a
                           chance, contact Master Skywalker with your position and status, so that we may send teams to assist.

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:16 PM              

                           Forrester, 

                           ...I Dregoth can grant those who follow me clerical magic, those worthy will be allowed to become my
                           templars. Allow your people to worship me for I care for your kind...

                           ...My servants will teach your follower the power of the Will and the Way (psionics)...

                           ...and the power of athasian magic...

                           ...worship me and I will do this for you...

                           *Dregoth starts researching a very special psionic enchantment (+10 level spell)...



     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:18 PM              

                           I'd like to point out that Eleminster and I are not on anyone's side at this time.

                           The side we are on is the side that demands a stop to the war. The side that stands up for the good over
                           the evil. And the side that isn't concerned with who is right or wrong, just who is willing to take a step to end
                           the insanity.

                           As such, we invite anyone that is not evil and wants to see an end to the war to join us, otherwise, well,
                           Eleminster and I will end up making targeted strikes 

                           We'll stop the war one city at a time, if only by destroying the implements of war.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:18 PM              

                           Alzem, where exactly do you set up the Neutral Zone?
                           What country? What continent?

                           The defilers are a special kind of mage.
                           They advance at TWICE the rate of normal mages, in experience point terms.

                           But every time they cast a spell, it kills plant life in the immediate vicinity.
                           The higher level the spell, the more plant life it kills.
                           The high level spells of the Defilers also kill animals, and cause agonizing pain to humans and
                           demi-humans.
                           The 10th level psionic enchantments, kill humans and demi-humans.

                           These spells also destroy water.

                           Defiling magic is the reason Athas is a burned wasteland, ruined and waterless.

                           The Chosen of Mystra continue to kill every Defiler they find, without mercy or remorse, and they will not
                           stop until the last Defiler is driven from the world.

                           If the Technomancy sides with the Defilers, the Chosen themselves can be beaten back, and possibly killed.

                           That decision, rests with the Technomancy.

                           The Elven / Faerie / Angelic Alliance has a Power Level of 20.
                           This is primarily because most of the dragons and an army of angels is on their side, but they also have all
                           the faerie, and they have all the elves, and the dwarves, the gnomes, and the halflings (and the kender ...)
                           The also have a large host of Outsiders from Arvandor, allies of the Faerie.

                           But the Technomancy is up to a Power Level of 16, for they have hordes of help from assorted humanoids,
                           githyanki, githzerai, scro, devils, evil dragons, evil sea creatures, a lot of allies from Athas including defilers,
                           and a lot of other allies.
                           The help from Burned Man meant a big difference.
                           And Zakhara continues to send massive help.

                           The demons are on neither side, as previously stated, but instead attack everyone. They are Power Level 5
                           now.

                           Bran's Druidical Alliance is up to Power Level 6.

                           Zouron's undecided force of undead remains at Power Level 2.

                           The Tuigan Horde is defeated. They would not have a chance now against the Technomancy.
                           They fall back to the Hordelands, leaving thousands of their fellows dead on the field.
                           They fall back, only to find the demons attacking them also (the demons aren't discriminating)

                           The Illithid are up to Power Level 11, and their defenses are stronger now, for they've had about a full year
                           to work on them.

                           There is massive war and destruction across the entire world of Toril, as the angels and demons battle it
                           out.
                           How much damage the Technomancy takes depends on how much they support their devil allies.
                           Both sides are, of course, losing thousands killed, thousands wounded and dispelled.

                           I am assuming Bran's druids and the elves aid the angels.
                           Kara-Tur also fights on their side.
                           Zakhara is glad for their help, for demons are assailing them also. However, Zakhara remains allied with the
                           Technomancy, despite their alliance with the devils.



    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b



   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 12) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:21 PM              

                           Signing off for now.

                           However, for those that do not join together to stop the war, the two of us will target not them, but their
                           resources, weapons, and supplies so as to remove their ability to fight.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:22 PM              


                           Disallowed.

                           It is not possible for the Rebel Alliance to get involved in this mess. 
                           Or the Empire.

                           Phasmus is correct. The illithid are entering a golden age.
                           With their phaerimm slaves and the captured artifacts, they are making centuries of magical progress in
                           only a few years.
                           Because nobody is attacking them (the few Gith companies that tried could not reach them) the have
                           multiplied and expanded as stated.

                           They increase to Power Level 12.
                           They also are leaning towards neutrality now, and are considerably less evil (as stated by Phasmus)

                           It might actually be possible to negotiate with them now (that is, they would not eat the negotiators
                           immediately)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:27 PM              

                           I will echo the words of Buzzard in saying that we were gunning for a peace agreement because we had
                           beaten back the elves sufficiently... Now, for some bloody reason, the dwarves turn around and attack
                           Technocratic holdings? After the aid and technology we have sent to them? And for some reason, our allies
                           from day one, the gnomes have decided to switch sides?

                           What the hell is this?

                           The Technocracy has not been consulted in the summoning of Devils to the side of the Humanoids. I knew
                           this would come back and bite us in the @$$... As a result, I would believe that the Technomancy would stay
                           their lines and hold their ground, but we now stand alone. If we now stand alone, I will issue a communiqué
                           to all known factions: The Technomancy will not attack any one nation that does not attack them as of this
                           date. Instead, we will leave all involved to deal with it their way. If the "Elder Races" wish to fight a war, so
                           be it, but keep it off of our land. 

                           We have the capability to defend ourselves better than we can attack someone, do you want your first
                           invading army to be crushed by the weight of our machine guns and artillery? ((We have technology of
                           around the level of WW1, as Edena said.)) This goes true with the humanoids as well, if they get rid of the
                           fiends, we will return into the fray, but as it stands, this singular act has made it such that our primary allies,
                           the Gnomes, have left us.

                           I, for one, value their company. If you are still bent on war, go ahead, but do not target us with your ill
                           magics and stolen technology.

                           This communiqué will need the blessing of either Lannon or another Technomancer, though, before it is
                           ratified as policy.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     LazyDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:28 PM              

                           Hoof and mouth disease strike the Tuigan Horde.

                           The illithid brain-pools are stricken with Cascade Fever.

                           The influx of people from Athas also brings an influx of new diseases as well. Big nasty diseases some
                           would almost call intelligent, but then those people probably already are hallucinating with fever so no one
                           would listen to their ramblings anyway.

                           [This message has been edited by LazyDM (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:35 PM              

                           Very well.

                           As of this moment (at least) there is a cease fire.

                           All fighting between the Elven / Faerie / Dwarven-Gnomish-Halfling / Angelic Alliance, and the Technomancer
                           Confederation (and all it's allies) has stopped.

                           These two gigantic powers are eyeing each other warily, rebuilding as well as they can, and fortifying their
                           defenses, but hostilities have ceased.

                           The illithid remain quiet in the Underdark.

                           The angels continue to fight the fiends, but that is a minor aside. (At least, it is minor compared to what will
                           happen when war breaks back out.)

                           There is now a chance for all three sides: elves, technomancers, and illithid, to come to the table and
                           hammer out a peace agreement.

                           Does anyone attempt this? (ANYONE involved in Posting to this Thread has a right to come forward, and
                           attempt the peace treaty.)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:36 PM           

                           Too late, when wizards of the coast made the 3e psionic handbook, they knew that it meant JEDI. But to be
                           fair, no empire or alliance. However the psionists still call on Skywalker and the Jedi for help.

                           *Drumroll*

                           Enter the Jedi, allies with the psionists, and to be fair, devoid of technology except for their lightsabers
                           (come on what's a jedi without a lightsaber)

                           And I, as Jedi Master (and ex: admiral) Draco, co-leader of the Jedi/Psionist League now deliver this
                           message on our behalf.

                           "All psionic creatures, join together, we will combat this menace that attepts to stop the progression of
                           technology. Report with your local psionist allies to join the new power. (this includes mind flayers and the
                           like) Now that we have gathered our power, it is time to tip the balance, we pledge alliance to the
                           technomancy, if they are willing, we will help to protect the development of technology."

                           P.S. I think that they would also like to know our secrets of lightsaber production.

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:39 PM              

                           Minimal support will be provided to the devils. Also we are just holding our lines as per Reprisal's
                           reccomendation. If, by chance, we have any way of gauging the Illithids intentions, we may become more
                           receptive to their offers. Also, keep in mind that it was the humanoids that offered alliance with the devils.
                           Not ourselves. While they are our allies, they are not our leaders. 

                           Also no support whatsoever will be offered to the defilers. After seeing what damage they unleash, we will be
                           expelling them from out lands. Resistance will be punished with a bullet in the head(from the magic sniper
                           weapons). Any sort of alliance with such beings is summarily rejected. 

                           Buzzard

     LazyDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:39 PM              

                           A mitichlorian rhinovirus wipes out the Jedi population.

                           Jar Jar spread it.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:42 PM              

                           The Technomancy expels the Defilers from their lands.
                           The Chosen applaud this, obviously.

                           It becomes apparent to all that the Technomancy wants peace.

                           It is up to the elves and the illithids (and the other minor powers.) 
                           Will they come, and attempt a peace treaty, or plunge Toril back into war?

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:43 PM              

                           I just remembered that Lannon et al are probably at work or classes. I'm blessed and cursed with a day off
                           until 7pm PST, so I must push the Policy through our parliaments myself. We have a majority, or a majority
                           coalition in each of our nations, so it shouldn't be all that difficult. In any event, we will stand and let Fate
                           handle the problem with the Outsiders, who are worse than the Elder Races, IMO, and enter into
                           International Relations once things have calmed down a bit.

                           In essence, remove the Technocracy power level from "our" side until the devils are beaten back. Oh, and
                           Edena, let the dwarves and gnomes know that we have not sanctioned the use of such creatures and will not
                           use them. If the forces under Forrester try to retreat back from their lines to our nations, they will be fired
                           upon.

                           I urge Forrester to be rid of his devils, though we believe in the right to National Self-Determination, we do
                           not condone the use of said creatures. Be rid of them, and we'll talk, if you are still bent on killing the Elves,
                           who were defeated by our standards, go ahead.

                           If the Illithids are more "neutral" now, I will relay a message to them, it will be the communiqué. I will not
                           send any envoys though, for I trust the Mind Flayers far less than I trust the humanoids at this point.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:43 PM              

                           I jump at the chance to hammer out an agreement.

                           (Post Edit)

                           I also issue an apology to Buzzard for jumping the gun, we got a little worried there.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:45 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  Very well.


                                  Does anyone attempt this? (ANYONE involved in Posting to this Thread has a right to come
                                  forward, and attempt the peace treaty.)

                                  [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]


                           The Technocracy makes no demands but a calls a permanent ceasefire (think Korea). Boundaries will
                           remain static as current. No demands for reparations are given. This position will not budge. 

                           Given the behavior of our enemies, I hardly think we will ever trust them. Half are the havok wreaking elves,
                           and the others are turncoats from our side. There may be peace, but there will be no amity. 

                           Buzzard



     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:47 PM              

                           The other side must respond, Reprisal.

                           All hostilities have ceased, until then.

                           Except for the angel/fiend battles, but again - they is aside from the point.

                           There are minor skirmishes, obviously, between the various allied forces - with so many different parties in
                           the field, they would be skirmishes.
                           But again, this is minor.

                           The Technomancy has declared it wishes peace, is willing to expel the devils, has already expelled the
                           Defilers, and has ceased all hostilities.
                           Now, it is up to the Elves / Faeries / Angels, and the Illithid.
                           And the others.

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:47 PM           

                           since a possible treaty is up, I remain silent for now with my answer, I see that most other have sought
                           outside help, yet the most powerful forces are yet untouched, I immidiately summons the efreeti and
                           elementals to help (major alliance with fire, minor with air and earth). My armies of undead will turn anyone
                           foolish enough to attack us into new recruits. 

                           Efreeti are promised spells of power against the Djinns, the great sultan will slaves, gold power spells for his
                           mens effort. The elementals will be offered magic and weapons against the elemental water forces. My
                           people will even trade for the body of the fall dead from fallen armies. No enemy will be shown mercy in any
                           way.

                           Also attempt to recruit the lone psionics will start, promising them resources for their study in exchange for
                           aid. Peasents will be promised land and fair laws to work for us. 

                           Anyone entering the land we claims as ours without promision will be slaughtered on sight and turns into as
                           powerful undead as possible. 

                           We might not be the most recon force but soon our powers will raise.

                           Defence of the land is still a prime aspect using the latest spy techniques as well as powerful forces of
                           udnead.

                           random raides into neighbours will be conducted (except those we trade with), and the green skins can
                           plunder what riches they find as long as body for our armies are gathered.

                           signed zouron

     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:48 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Posted by Edena_of_Neith
                                  Alzem, where exactly do you set up the Neutral Zone?
                                  What country? What continent? 


                           on an island that has not ben ravaged by the war, if possible create one off to the west of waterdeep (500
                           miles approx.)

                           OK this war has started to escilate beyond anyone groups abality tp stop so We will start to tone down the
                           wholesale salughter of the people.

                           1. There is massive war and destruction across the entire world of Toril, as the angels and demons battle it
                           out. As we fight the demons we will attemt to repair any damage that was caused during our fights. Also we
                           will attemt to keep the civilans casualities as small as possible, possibly even sacrafiving angles to keep
                           large numbers of innocents from being killed.

                           2. The defilers are a special kind of mage.
                           They advance at TWICE the rate of normal mages, in experience point terms. 
                           But every time they cast a spell, it kills plant life in the immediate vicinity.
                           The higher level the spell, the more plant life it kills.
                           The high level spells of the Defilers also kill animals, and cause agonizing pain to humans and demi-humans.
                           The 10th level psionic enchantments, kill humans and demi-humans. 
                           These spells also destroy water. 
                           Defiling magic is the reason Athas is a burned wasteland, ruined and waterless. 
                           The Chosen of Mystra continue to kill every Defiler they find, without mercy or remorse, and they will not
                           stop until the last Defiler is driven from the world. Here i expect the help of Bran and the Druidic alliance in
                           helping to drive these reapers of death back to their on lands. We will assist in any way necessary, but the
                           demons and Devils are sill Our first priority.

                           3. Zouron's undecided force of undead remains at Power Level 2 We want to Find Zouron if he is known to
                           exist and try to enlist bot his and the Illithids help in closing ALL the portals to this world. The MindFlayers
                           begin to experience something many in their race never have the good fortune to feel... contentment.
                           The alignment of the greater MindFlayer population on Toril begins to shift, very slowly, from evil to
                           neutral. 


                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

                           [This message has been edited by Alzem Dalcama (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:50 PM           

                           Won't work, this is why:

                           Firstly: "Midi-chlorian- this species of microscopic organism is known to the Jedi Knights as a symbiotic
                           creature that exists within the cells of every living creature. Life in the galaxy is dependent upon the
                           midi-chlorians"

                           So if the midi-chlorians are wipped out, so is everything else, i doubt that the gods would like to see all of
                           their creations suddenely wipped out by a disease. So they intervine and stop it before it can cause any
                           damage to anybody. Bummer.

                           Anyways, If anyone in the technocracy is willing to acknowledge an alliance, it will become official, then the
                           combined might of the technocracy and Jedi/Psionic league will supply ample bargaining power if a peace
                           agreement is attempted, if not, well what is so bad about having several thousand jedi and psionists,
                           (including mind flayers and the like) on your side? 

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 03:51 PM              

                           Based on the above posts ...

                           Everyone on Toril realizes just about simultaneously that there is a chance ... a chance ... that this could be
                           stopped.
                           Toril is on the brink. The brink of a war of annihilation.
                           But it appears everyone has woken up to this fact, just in time.

                           There is a chance to turn this thing off.
                           A chance for peace.
                           The world will never be the same again, but there is a chance to have a world, to expel the destructive
                           Outsiders, the Defilers, the others.

                           There is this one chance.

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:01 PM              

                           I Dregoth UNDEAD sorcerer-king approach Zouron and offer an alliance....

                           I will learn you the way of the Mind if you allow me access to the secrets of Torilian magic....

                           I send out missionaries to humanoids offering them power if they worship me....

                           *continues research on psionic enchantment*



     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:07 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Mr. Draco:

                                  Anyways, If anyone in the technocracy is willing to acknowledge an alliance, it will become
                                  official, then the combined might of the technocracy and Jedi/Psionic league will supply
                                  ample bargaining power if a peace agreement is attempted, if not, well what is so bad about
                                  having several thousand jedi and psionists, (including mind flayers and the like) on your side?


                           Sure, we're OK with an allaince. However it will just be a defensive alliance since we just don't want to fight
                           anymore. We also will be a touch leery. We've been burned before. 

                           Also, if the outsiders can be convinced to leave, we're game. 

                           Buzzard (not trying to speak for all technos, but I think I'm on the right side of things)


     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:07 PM              

                           I am the Illithid emissary.

                           "My name cannot be encompassed by your mind, but you may refer to me as Mindetcher. I have been sent
                           from the underrealms to discuss the expulsion of the Blood War from Faerun.
                           Our terms are simple. You leave us alone when we finish expelling them, and we will do the same to you.
                           We will not trouble you for many, many decades. Agreed?"

                           I'm in Technomancy territory at the moment, and I haven't eaten anyone yet, though a lot of dead dogs
                           have shown up... (Hey, they're ALMOST sentient. They help me avoid eating any sentients.)

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:08 PM           

                           Hah, dregoth, the secrets of the mind belong to me , Co-leader of the Jedi/Psionic League. And the one still
                           awaiting a reply from the technocracy. To gain the secrets of the mind, you would have to defeat an army of
                           thousands upon thousands of jedi and psionists, (not to mention mind-flayers and the like)

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:12 PM           

                           It looks like we (the humanoids) can't afford to wait until 7PM EST. Dammit.

                           First: Edena, you gave the Devils, w/WW1 weaponry (that includes nitro/dynamite), an essential power level
                           of 3 (we went from 9 to 12). You're giving the Demons a power level of 5. (We went from 12 to 16 with the
                           aid of the defilers, I gather, as well as other additional allies.) 

                           So the well-organized horde of devils with technomagical support count as power level "3", but the Demons
                           count as power level "5"? You know, if there were that many more demons than devils, we would have allied
                           with *them*! 

                           It seems every time we get an ally, they suck compared to the force coming in on the other side. Druids,
                           power 5? The combined force of the Technomancy AND the millions of well-armed humanoids was only power
                           7 at the end of year 5. Are the druids that numerous and do they have power equivalent to bugbears with
                           gatling guns? 

                           If you insist on this seeming anti-humanoid bias, then sure. We'll formally disavow and end any alliance
                           with the Devils. We've given them advanced technology already anyway. So we'll do a little supplying behind
                           the lines, perhaps . . . nothing serious. It isn't as though at this point they can't operate efficiently
                           independently. (If they are, in fact, more powerful than power level 3, let me know.)

                           Second: Re the defilers. We will formally disavow contact with them as well. (Don't worry, guys . . . we'll
                           support you as well behind the scenes. Not completely and totally, of course -- but the "official"
                           technomancy will have a very difficult time finding you.) 

                           I'll point out to Edena that given we've taken a lot of the factories and such to the Underdark, and have
                           always relied a great deal on fungi and cave lizards and rivers in the Underdark, above-ground "Defilement"
                           isn't a big deal to us. Especially if it's aimed at the elves. Those silly Defilers! Working Independently!

                           Let me know if I've messed anything up with the backstory . . . 

                           Forrester

                           By the way -- the Teleport Without Error ability of the stronger devils should be DEVASTATING . . . given that
                           they can carry technomagical explosives with them. Aiming for the Gnome/Dwarf laboratories, of course, if
                           possible. We have the tech edge right now. We're taking advantage of it. 

                           Damn those devils, working independently! Kind of. 

                           Finally, Imps are devils. And Imps can cause a LOT more havok than Kender can. The power level of Devils
                           w/Cheaty Technomagic should be a lot greater. 

                           (Have the Gith made any progress w/their Psionic research? Perhaps the defilers can help?)


     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:18 PM              

                           The second emissary of the MindFlayers came...
                           It was covered in black shiny carapace-like armor which hummed and glinted with psionic power. It's eyes
                           were shielded from the dim light with a pair of large black goggles. The only flesh of the creature that could
                           be seen were its tendrils... which darted in and out of a small pouch hanging in front of where it's mouth
                           would be. It was securely, but comfortably, fastened to a chairlike metal framework. On its head, over its
                           armor, sat a black crystal circlet... a psionic dampener which would prevent anything more strenuous than
                           mental communication from effecting or being produced by the Illithid. It had taken great pains to make
                           itself seem as harmless to the poor, easily frightened, thralls as possible. Bearing its seat it were four Scorp
                           Thralls... conditioned to obey its every command without question, regardless of psionic control. 
                           The mind flayer's minions bear their master toward the council of the other faction members. Before they
                           have a chance to rise or speak, the creature's voice slips into their minds like sand through ones fingers...

                           "Greetings the SunLit ones... I speak for the Illithid. I understand that you seek to discuss terms of peace.
                           Not just peace between our own forces, perhaps... But the enforcement of peace across the face of Toril. We
                           are willing to help you bring about this goal... oh yes. At the very least, we will not take up arms against you
                           without cause. We are very happy with our current situation, you see... Oh yes... If you desire our help,
                           concessions on your part will be necessary. We wish to put the conflict behind us, you see... We will help you
                           find peace, if you will not attempt to interfere with us after all is said and done. If you agree, our forces will
                           set about aiding yours in pacifying the world... and purging the undead menace. If not, we will wait below...
                           and claim what remains of your world at the end of it all. Would that you will not force us to take the latter
                           course. There is mutual profit to be had in our association..."

                           The final results of the discussion are, of course, pending.

                           For the record, the MindFlayers are STILL searching for ways to gain control of the world, and banish the
                           sun... but their motives and intentions have changed somewhat, as has the likelihood of their immediately
                           employing such knowledge should they succeed in finding it.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "When in doubt, use duct tape."

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:18 PM              

                           I Dregoth am a master of Will and the Way, your paltry powers are nothing compared to mine
                           (20th/20th/9th defiler/psion/dragon, undead in 2e, so he´s a 29th level psion)

                           all athasians have wild talents....

                           *contiues researching his VERY special spell*



     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:23 PM           

                           Draco -- we welcome you to our side, should you allow us to inspect whatever technology you've got with you.

                           Dregoth -- sorry, we ain't worshpping you. You may be our allies. Nothing more. 
                           EDIT: Right now the Technomancy wants you dead, the elven alliance wants you dead . . pretty much
                           everyone. We'll secretly give you sanctuary. It's your call. 

                           Illithids. Precisely what was your offer? Peace? Will you strike the elves? What's the deal? 

                           After you explain what it is, we tell you to go to hell, and eat you. Yummmmmm. Calamari. 

                           You canNOT trust squid-heads, people. You should know that . . . 

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 13) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:26 PM              

                           That was dumb, Forrester. You're at WWI tech? We're at Starcraft Protoss tech. You are so screwed it isn't
                           funny.

                           On a related note, given that I control the Planewalkers, Eremith shows up from Athas.

                           He hasn't done anything.

                           Yet.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:27 PM              

                           Worship me, humanoids, I can grant divine energy to those who do so...

                           ...and I have come to possess an artifact which would aid you greatly towards the Illithid if they would come
                           to turn against you...

                           "The Psionatrix"....

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:28 PM              

                           Mr. Forrester, you were the one advocating the use of monstrosities from the lower planes, were you not? I
                           fear you may not be the best judge of who and who not to trust.

                           Our terms are simple. If we will be left alone after the war, we will help end the war now. If this is not agreed
                           to, we will let you settle things on your own... and we will be left to pick up the pieces.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus

                           aka Don'Calamari

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:28 PM              

                           Sorry Planeswalkers you cant.

                           Dregoth has the planar gate (artifact), the only way to Athas (unless I´m missinformed?)

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:29 PM              

                           We're still in a period of cease-fire until an Abassador from the Elder Races gets here, correct?

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 9)  Thread One of the First IR*

Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:29 PM              

                           It is not possible for any side to further increase their power.
                           Everyone is maxed out.

                           The elves/angels/demi-humans, at 20.
                           The Technomancer Confederation, at 18.
                           The Illithid, at 13 (they are slowly growing)
                           No other force can achieve anything beyond Power Level 7.

                           The peace conference is on.

                           The Technomancy has offered peace. Offered to expel the Defilers and the Devils. (Apparently the
                           humanoids do not like this ...)

                           The illithid have made 2 separate offers.

                           The elves have not spoken yet.

                           Super technology (starships, etc.) are NOT available to any side in this scenario.
                           The most advanced technology currently available resides with the Technomancy.

                           It would appear Burned Man and his army of Athasians wish to throw a serious monkey wrench into the
                           peace process ...

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:33 PM              

                           Worship me, humanoid and I will make you strong... 

                           stronger than you could possibly imagine...

                           *the Psionatrix can suppress all psionic activity across the world*

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:33 PM           

                           Yeah, Riot Gear, saying you have "Starcraft" tech doesn't make it so. Else this entire thread would be pretty
                           damn pointless. 

                           Second, I'm pretty sure someone else controls the Planewalkers. He just hasn't posted yet. 

                           Third -- Phasmus -- what, PRECISELY, would you do to end the war? Lay waste to our enemies? If that is the
                           case, perhaps we can make a deal. 

                           Forrester


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:36 PM              

                           I repeat, nobody has technology beyond WW1 levels.
                           And only the Technomancy has that.
                           Ignore ANY post that says otherwise.

     Enkhidu
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:37 PM              

                           A peace conference?

                           Now that is something a curmudgeon like me can agree on - to that end, I invite the conferences
                           themselves to be held in my mountain abode, and offer my services as head of arbitration. In return, I ask
                           only for protection of my person while among these powerful personages. I will need to know who shows up
                           to know how many milk, cookies, and brains to have available.

                           Enkhidu

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:38 PM              

                           We are willing to accept the offer of the Illithids, and will try to convince our humanoid allies to go along.
                           That looks like it will take some work however. 

                           We just want the war to end. If bringing the Illithid to the table is needed for this, so be it. 

                           As I said before. We want a permanent ceasefire with present boundaries. Nothing more or less. 

                           To our humanoid allies: We've been very happy with your support, and I believe we have aided you fairly in
                           turn. However we wish to be done with this war. If you wish to pursue agressive acts, we will only support you
                           in a defensive manner. We are your allies, and will continue to support you in the future. We just want the
                           war to end, even if we have to deal with the squidthings. 

                           Buzzard

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:39 PM              

                           (( All right, I'll reply to the Psionics, but I doubt that Edena will allow these Jedi to exist. This is a D&D thing,
                           not a d20 thing...))

                           If the Psionic forces wish to come to the table they may, we will not stop them. The Technocratic Coalition
                           will not stand in their way.

                           ((Yay, I just read that there are no Jedi or Protoss level things, thanks Edena. I'd argue that Draco could still
                           have a grouping of Psionics though, his heart looks to be in the right place.))

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:40 PM              

                           Do not listen to, Phasmous, encourage your subject to worship me and I will hand the Underdark to you....

                           The Illithid are nothing soon...

                           Give me worshippers...

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:40 PM              

                           Yes, Mr. Forrester, that is the idea.

                           Burned Man, we take this opportunity to make it very clear to you and everyone else on Toril that any
                           disruption in psionic activity will release the phaerimm... resulting in the further general destruction of the
                           world.

                           ...


                           That aside, how come we've been trying to figure out how to turn off the sun since before the blasted war
                           began with no success, but you just mention 'research' a couple times and can now deactivate psionics at
                           the drop of a hat?!
                           It just isn't fair!


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "Brains: The other, other, other white meat."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:41 PM           

                           Edena -- is this "Psionatrix" the babblings of an undead dragon's mind, or perhaps a real artifact? 

                           And, defilers . . . the Illithid control many artifacts. They might well be able to cancel out this Psionatrix, and
                           then where would you be?

                           Perhaps the uneasy peace we now have is best . . . and we'll let the arms race decide who wins. With Defiler
                           Magic combined with Technology, combined with a general lack of care for despoiling the environment, how
                           can we not win against the gnomes and dwarves and elves? 

                           Edena -- Do the elves help with the gnomes/dwarves technology expansion, or, given their past behavior, do
                           they vigorously oppose it (or at least do nothing)? In any case, I have a hard time believing that they will
                           keep up with us if they insist that all new technology must keep the environment pure and unblemished.

                           Forrester
                           Evil will Win because Good is Stupid.


     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:43 PM              

                           *The Psionatrix is an athasian artifact*

                           *The research is something else*

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:43 PM              

                           We the Gith and Scro Alliance release all demons in our sevice, but retain the service of our elementals(we
                           had them several pages back)...stop....

                           We locate a planet for the Athasian warriors in realm space. We welcome their teachings and maybe worship
                           if an act overwhelming power is preformed and is to our benifit....stop...

                           We will share magical knowlege and offer several planets rich in life...stop

                           We would like to accept the free psions leauge under Mr. Draco's proposal. We will exstablish an order
                           similar to that of Athas...stop

                           We have completed the repair of the psionatrix to control use of psionic power..stop

                           We begin studing the use of energy conduits and obsidian to power mages here without defiling...stop...

                           The Scro, githyanki, githzerial, and thri-keen want the Elves out of wildspace period...stop....

                           We advance spelljaming technology. We create our own helms, use rockets, develop armor plating, find
                           better fuel mixtures, develop cloaking technology(astral/etheral), Create non-helm nessicary spelljammers,
                           radar and its magical equivalant is developed...stop...

                           We move to defensive stance, except for removing demons, in ground war and shift our focas to taking
                           Wildspace...stop..

                           The Scro now have defilers...stop

                           We increase our knowlege of command and control technologies...stop... 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:44 PM              

                           The forces of the angles send a Solar to the bargining table "We have heard of your peace efforts and will
                           offer the hand of peace to any who so desire it. Also we will give those who wish peace the right to come to
                           our haven to hold your meeting, but know this anyone who does violence there will have that violance visited
                           upon himself many times over."

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:46 PM           

                           Buzzard, Reprisal: The Illithid have made us an offer. Our strength is enough that should they turn against
                           us, they would likely perish -- at the very least, we would both be severely wounded.

                           Perhaps the time has come to rid ourselves of the Elven Menace (They STARTED IT!) once and for all. After
                           that . . . peace, and technological expansion. 

                           What do you say? 

                           The Devils will be with us.
                           I believe the Gith will be with us.
                           The Dragons/Sahaugin/other races will be with us.
                           The Defilers will be with us (if we can find them, heh.)
                           Draco's forces will be with us. 

                           We can end this, once and for all. And then, PEACE. 

                           Forrester 
                           Peacemaker

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:46 PM              

                           To the Solars:

                           I was just about to say the same thing, who else but the Solars could serve as arbiters and mediators any
                           better?

                           The Technocracy supports the movement of the Conference to the Solar's Haven Island.

                           To Forrester and the Humanoids:

                           We will not move against an enemy that has kept to the cease-fire agreement. The Elves are no longer a
                           concern of the Technocracy insofar as they recognze the fact that we are able to do what we wish on OUR
                           soil. The elves do not have jurisdiction over us, only the Gods and our governments have that.

                           The days of strategic military alliances are over, Forrester, we either move on, or the world is destroyed. I
                           understand your hatred for the elves, we once felt that strongly, but they have been harmed greatly, mostly
                           at your expense. As a result, any further warring will result in the deaths of your people as you demand to
                           be on the front lines...

                           I implore you to take a seat at the Conference table by our side, for you are allies, economically and
                           militarily. The world owes you a debt (in punishing the elves for their arrogance), this is for sure, and we will
                           make sure that you humanoids get your own homelands.

                           ((So, what do we call this? The Treat of Versailles? Heh heh.))

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:54 PM              

                           About my Starcraft tech comment - I misinterpreted Phasmus's comments about Techo-magi-psi-tech. It
                           sounded pretty ass kicking to me.

                           Anyway, I continue to reach a peace accord with the Technomancy and am working my little purple butt off
                           trying to convince the Humanoids to NOT raze the elves again...

                           Oh, and, um, I don't tell them it was me who started the Illithid offensive against them. Kay?

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:56 PM           

                           Edena -- I gather we are power level 18 right now, w/the devils, sahaugin, evil dragons, gith, defilers, million
                           of well-armed humanoids, many factories, and, of course, the old Technomancy. 

                           What would our power level be without the technomancy? I understand it would (somewhat) slow down
                           technomagical advancement if we did not have their aid . . . but currently, what would our power level look
                           like? (I can't believe it would be less than 16, given that we have our own factories and such now. We're
                           using the technomancy more for help with technomagical development than supplies.) 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 04:58 PM              

                           Hey, Nok already had that dang blasted psionatrix. Heck, He even helped destroy it with the Water Hammer
                           We created a new one from the shards we had. Did you have shards too? 

                           Also, you can leave Athas by planeswalking but getting through the black is almost as hard as leaving
                           "Ravensloft". I think they do have access to the elemental planes though. You can also leave athas by
                           spelljammer but Githyanki control that crystal sphere.

                           Nok
                           "who is the master"
                           "ShoNuff" 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:08 PM              


                           Forrester, if the Technomancy abandoned all it's technology, it would fall by about 2 Power levels, to level
                           16.

                           Enkhidu's place was picked for the Peace Conference 

                           Currently, the Angels, the Technomancy, the Githyanki/Githzerai, the Scro, and the Illithid are currently
                           sitting at the table.
                           As far as I know, the Elven Alliance, the Humanoids, the Faerie Folk, the Fiends, and the Athasians, are not.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:13 PM           

                           All of the rifles and bombs and ships and airplanes (all magically-enhanced) are increasing our power level
                           by only two?!

                           That seems bizarre -- but that wasn't actually my question. I wasn't asking what would happen if we all gave
                           up the technology, I was wondering what the power level be if the total forces engaged in an attack
                           WITHOUT the technomancy -- given that the humanoids are, to a large degree, technomancers themselves
                           at this point. (Our kobolds are finally getting respect!!)


    This topic is 16 pages
    long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




   Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                                 D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   Other Archived Stuff 
                                                     What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? (Page 14) 

                                                                       UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 16 pages long:   1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution? 
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:15 PM           

                           The humanoids will sit at the table -- and I believe that given our contract with the devils, I can also speak
                           for them, perhaps. I at least have some influence with them. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker
                           Making sure no Huge Bombs go off at the Conference (maybe I'll send a clone)


                           Edit: I await an answer from Riot Gear/Phasmus. Do they offer to help us wipe out the elves, or are these
                           mealy-mouthed squids pretending that all they want is "peace". 

                           And have we heard from the Dragon-Lords? 


                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:16 PM              

                           I do not understand your question, Forrester. My regrets.
                           Can you rephrase it?
                           (I'm tired. I've had to respond with over 50 posts to this Thread.)

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:18 PM              

                           I'm hoping that Forrester is simply seeing what kind of power his military force would have if he chose to
                           attack the Elves. If he were to turn around and attack us, well, that would be somewhat terrible...

                           We are still a force for your liberty Humanoids, but only if you put down our articles of war and come to the
                           table. As soon as we officially gain a homeland or homelands for you above ground, then you may do as
                           you please.

                           Come to the table, Forrester, your people are dying by the thousands each battle. Your attrition tactics work,
                           but for how long? If you attack the elves, you will drag their allies in, and their allies and their allies. You will
                           also try to drag us into it, and we tire of the barricades, we wish only to advance our civilization beyond
                           warfare.

                           (Post Edit)

                           This is getting really interesting, I love it. In any event, the Technocratic Coalition applauds the arrival of the
                           Humanoid forces. We make sure that our allies will be spoken to and listened to... We'll get you homelands
                           yet...

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:21 PM              

                           If I understand the question correctly ...

                           Forrester is asking me what Power Level the humanoids would have, if they went it alone.

                           The answer: Power Level 10

                           Prior to their technological enhancement, it would have been Power Level 5.

                           If the devils side (and they WILL) with Forrester, that jumps to Power Level 17.

                           If the Athasians side with Forrester, that jumps to Power Level 20.

                           I have spoken.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Enkhidu
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:22 PM              

                           No need to worry, sonny...

                           The conference will be peaceable - after all I've had quite some time to make create a complicated system
                           of wards, anti-magic shells, "inert" fields (which rob explosives of their "oomph"), and anti-psionics shells.

                           After all I knew the day would come when something like this was necessary, and I've had YEARS to
                           prepare...

                           Enkhidu

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:25 PM           

                           Reprisal is correct. 

                           Wow, Edena, this really has to be hard on you . But this is something you'll be able to talk to your kids
                           about .

                           (Well, maybe not THAT good, but this thread will no doubt go down in history on Eric's boards.)

                           And the rest of this post is moot, because you just answered me! Thanks much.

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Left-handed
     Hummingbird
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:26 PM              

                           What on Earth is going on?

                           I'll never just skip to page 13 of any thread again! 

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:27 PM              

                           If, Forrester, you move against the enemy without your technology, you will lose 5 levels of power, as I
                           indicated just above.

                           You will start at Power Level 5.
                           The devils will back you up, and you will jump to Power Level 12.
                           If the Athasians then join you, you will jump to Power Level 15.
                           If Zouron were then to join you, you'd jump to Power Level 17.

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:28 PM              

                           We of the Scro alliance side with the humanoids.

                           We were once a great people until the elven fleets sent us to the dark ages. We will not allow that to
                           happen again. 

                           We want control of wildspace or a permanent nonaggression pact with the elven fleets will come to the table
                           only if the humanoids agree too.

                           Do not under estamate our power. We control the witchlight marauders, the psionatrix, We have the largest
                           spelljamming fleet, and hundreds of planets worth of resources. Fear us....We are not to be taken lightly 
                           We are humaniods, we are many, you are few. 
                           Nok
                           "who is the master"
                           "ShoNuff" 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:32 PM              


                           Forrester, you just got a boost.

                           You now start at Power Level 7.
                           The devils back you, putting you at 14.
                           The scro are backing you, putting you at 16.

                           Furthermore, without you the Technomancy weakens to Power Level 15.
                           You could take them on, and win.

                           The elves/angels/demi-humans/faerie still outgun you, though, with their 20.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:33 PM           

                           We would never move without our technology -- you answered my question the first time, Edena. Thanks
                           much. (EDIT: Can you add 5 to each of the numbers in the post previous to this?)

                           Hey, Zouron! Feel like pushing our force up to 23? 24 or 25 with the Technomancy. Even better if we get the
                           Athasians. Hmmm. 

                           Ah, well. We will cooperate FULLY with our friends the technomancers, FOR NOW. And that means a full
                           wartime R&D effort -- got it, Reprisal? (Edena -- we will continue to try to work Defiler Magic w/Technology in
                           some out-of-the-way place. Perhaps bombs that activate defiler-magic-powered explosions when they hit.
                           The defiling magic would hurt the local environment, and the explosion finishes the job.

                           Defiling Magic + Technology = WOOHOO! (We will not fill our Technomancer friends in on this research, of
                           course. We don't know that they'd understand . . . )

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:37 PM              

                           I vote that we stop all posting until someone representing the Elves and their allies voice their opinion. I
                           want to see where the Technocracy stands with everyone. Remember, we're still in a cease-fire.

                           I'd also like to know if the Humanoids will only stop when the elves are eradicated, or that they'd stop when
                           the elves formally surrender. That will make a lot of the difference.

                           So, as a result, I will stop posting until Blood Jester or whomever catches up. I'd advise any Technocratic
                           posters to do so also...

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:38 PM              

                           Ok.
                           The following powers are sitting at the Peace Conference at Enkhidu's house:

                           The Angels
                           The Technomancer Confederation (one of the big three)
                           The Humanoids
                           The Illithid (one of the big three)
                           The Githyanki and Githzerai

                           The following powers are NOT sitting at the table:

                           The Elven Alliance (one of the big three)
                           The Faerie Folk (part of the big three)
                           The Fiends
                           Bran's Druids
                           Zouron's Undead
                           The Athasians
                           The Scro

                           (If I missed anyone, just state whether you're there or not)

                           You know, someone in another Thread a while back said nobody would ever even dream of negotiating with
                           the illithid.
                           How things change. 

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).]

     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 05:39 PM              



> Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
> *
> Forrester, you just got a boost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post # 1*

This is a default post.
  The specific purpose of this post is to fill up the 25 allotted posts per page, which is the standard as per the ENWorld Format.

  If I post 25 pages of IR material on one ENBoard page (you can see how long each of the first 9 posts were) it will overwhelm attempts to read the page, and perhaps overwhelm the ENBoards.

  Therefore, these Default Posts are meant to waste space, as it were, until post 26 is reached, and I can continue - on page 2 of the ENBoard Format - with the 1st IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 2*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 3*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 4*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 5*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 6*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 7*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 8*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 9*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 10*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 11*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 12*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 13*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 14*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 15*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 16 - last Default Post*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1

  The 1st IR is continued on page 2.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Forrester's Intermediate Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                        General RPG Discussion 
                                                          New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread (Page 1) 


                                                                     profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3  
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread 
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:37 PM              

                           May I suggest we start a new thread? It may be simply we've got more traffic now, but I'm get a lot more
                           lag. Perhaps the thread is getting a bit too long? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:48 PM                 

                           Much as I'd like to order my Illithid forces to teleport to the surface and utterly annihilate whatever
                           scattered Defilers remained, that'd be out of character. I'm still developing, and the Snuffing comes
                           closer... closer...

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:50 PM              

                           (Reposted from old thread)

                           Hah! Between the forces of our well-armed humanoids, and our well-armed devils, not to mention the Gith
                           and Sahaugin and Evil Dragons, we are MORE than powerful enough to protect the defilers from your
                           foolish attempts to kill all of them. You had a power level of about 12 or 13 . . . my forces, 17+. 20+ with
                           Draco as an ally. 
                           Not even sure that includes the power of the defilers.
                           Nice try though .

                           ZOURON -- your force is small, but it could be made mighty with our technomagic advances. Would you
                           like to join us? You could lead our efforts to create technomagipsionic weapons of war .

                           Draco: We welcome you with open arms, of course, and with your and the Gith's help will IMMEDIATELY
                           COMMENCE the development of Technopsionic weapons of war. We will still concentrate on technomagery,
                           of course, but why limit ourselves when we do not have to?! 

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:58 PM              

                           Ahh zauron, we welcome you as valueable allies. Forrester, we need rescources to build academies to
                           conduct research into psionics, could you supply the materials? In return I am a 20/14 psion/wizard who
                           has been studing the integration of magic and psionics for some time, i have come up with several ideas,
                           would you be interested?

                           Side note, Edena what would the power level of my Psionic League be alone? (maybe around 3 or 4?
                           maybe higher?)

                           Lastly, we, the psionic league are still waiting for an answer from the neutral illithid. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Raging Goblin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:00 PM                 

                           My small army of Drow, Deep Gnomes, Duegar and random monsters under my control such as Hook
                           Horrors are currently using hit and run tactics against miners from the Gnome side.

                           ANYONE WANT AN ALLY?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:00 PM                 

                           Well, I'm off for tonight.

                           Generally, if any one attacks me, I annihilate their offensive force and activate massive Solar Shields
                           above their homeland - A bit of a foreshadowing, but big deal. A Solar Shield plunges their homeland in to
                           an eternal night. Only a 10th level spell or equivelent can destroy it.

                           I continue to develop the Snuffing, and put the vast majority of my resources towards this. Phaerimm are
                           kept under CLOSE watch, having handles can Charm Person them every round, so there's no way they'll
                           break free.

                           Also, now that the majority of the Underdark is under our control, I start to expand.

                           Downward. And Inward.

                           Our Psions produce as many Demiplanes in the Ethereal as they can, creating vast worlds of fungus and
                           farmland that will allow us to survive indefinitely without the sun.

                           In addition, we begin construction of Boreholes, which are deep tunnels to the magma core of Faerun,
                           which we will use for heat. To keep em' hot, we'll put gates to the Elemental Plane of Fire down near the
                           bottom - But at a calculated size to keep the heat from being a problem.

                           In addition, we prepare a hyperweapon which will be released if anyone REALLY pisses us off - Several
                           _Gate_ spells linked to the Negative Energy Plane to be opened all over Faerun. This should destroy the
                           surface dwellers and the NeoIllithid nicely, while allowing us to continue to develop in peace.

                           Meanwhile, we start thinking about the Gith, both kinds. Leave them be or reinslave them?

                           Leave them alone. They earned it - A new faction considers the Gith post-Thrall, and equal in worth to a
                           Mind Flayer. They have earned their freedom.

                           See you tomorrow, round 7:30 central time.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:02 PM              

                           Draco -- we will help you build your academies on ONE condition. Should we, the humanoids (and perhaps
                           devils), move against the elves, you MUST join us. 

                           They tried to stop us six years ago, you see -- in fact, they are the force that ripped magic from the very
                           multiverse for an entire month. They are angry, and will no doubt attack us again after they have gotten
                           their bearings. We are in an arms race, you see.

                           Will you help us? I promise you we will not attack unless we have an excellent chance of winning. 

                           If you do promise us your help, when the time comes, then we have a deal -- and note to Edena that you
                           are helping us in the Arms race. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Phasmus
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:05 PM                 

                           The NeoIllithid are, first and foremost, Illithid. Despite the influence of the Solars, their loyalty remains
                           with the other MindFlayers. They will not betray them in any way, shape or form. Indeed... even now they
                           are taking advantage of their [relatively] favorable status by going forth and learning the ways and means
                           of the surface dwellers by experience. A tactic unheard of in Illithid history... and one that is entirely
                           conducive to the agendas of the other two tiers of the newly formed Illithid hierarchy.

                           Furthermore, the Illithid's stratification has caused them to expand even further. Virtually every part of the
                           Underdark is now under the direct control of one of the three types of MindFlayer.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus & Co.

                           "DuctTape: Buy it by the case." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:06 PM              

                           Raging Goblin -- if you will supply the Drow to us as lunch, we will GLADLY supply you with dynamite and
                           guns. Join the humanoids! Most of the drow were wiped out by the illithid anyway -- it's doubtful that they
                           make up a significant portion of your force.

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:08 PM              

                           Phasmus -- don't jump the gun. It is simply not true that "Virtually every part of the Underdark is under
                           the control of one of the groups of Illithid."

                           The Underdark is filled with humanoids and humanoid factories, churning out weapons of war. And we
                           have the Gith on our side. It is doubtful you want to try to encroach on our territory.

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:10 PM              

                           Ahh forrester, that sounds like agreeable conditions, but for the sake of morals i fear i can only help you
                           fight against the elves if they attack us first (note: small attacks by any rougue elves under your orders
                           would be taken as attacks directly from the elven nation, *hint hint*) 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:11 PM              

                           Forester I gladly accept you alliance, but I expect it to be mutual. Also I expect you to give us some land,
                           next we will employ our latest research within both weaponry of technology and magic (to lesser extend
                           psionic/magic as well) as well as the latest method within "clean" technology that doesn't ploute or destroy
                           nature, both through magic, magic/psionic, psionic and technology stand alone. We will also be willing to
                           accept any student of magic to our acadamy on the same terms and conditions we place on our own.

                           We will be willing to supply undead troops as well as volunteer groups to help you in the war against elves
                           if needed.

                           We also desire a free trading alliance that means both sides can freely trade resoruces and material in
                           between and with any alliance they have themsleves.

                           Is this acceptable?

                           Signed,
                           zouron 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:14 PM              

                           Phasmus shall we renew our alliance in this time of temporally peace?

                           a mutual trade alliance, trading knowledge and resources with each other?

                           I do not demand or even suggest betraying your own, just trading for our mutual advantage.

                           Signed,
                           zouron 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:16 PM              

                           ZOURON, DRACO: Excellent! We are in agreement, then. 

                           Without a doubt, our combined efforts will enable us to easily pull ahead in the arms race. 

                           But Zouron, while we don't mind if you experiment with the "clean" technologies, remember that we are in
                           a state of War right now. (Yes, there is a temporary cease-fire.) Worry about nature-safe technology
                           AFTER the elves have been eliminated from the face of this world. 

                           We've been setting up a new base of operations in Evereska (among other places). Would you like to
                           move in? 

                           EDIT: One last thing. The Illithid want to blot out the sun. This would be bad for business. If you want to
                           be cordial with them for now, that is your right, but note that there may come a time when we have to wipe
                           them out before they kill us all. Definitely, do not share our technology with them, or else we (and the
                           Gith and Devils and other allies) will be MOST displeased with you.

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     TheBalor
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:16 PM              

                           Hmph. You place too much stock in your devils, goblin. You seem to forget the fact that angels are on our
                           side. Solars are, far, far more powerful than pit fiends. Also, with the gnomes, faeries, and others on our
                           side, we are more powerful than you. In other words, don't F*CK with us.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then
                           I must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Raging Goblin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:19 PM                 

                           Hmmmm.... it would seem to me that I'm not gonna live long! Foes at all sides... oh well! My secret
                           weapon has been completed! The chaos curse! This new version covers huge amounts of terrian in mere
                           moments and takes minutes to take maximum hold- even against dwarves and demons! Who wants
                           some of this? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Raging Goblin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:20 PM                 

                           Hmmmm.... it would seem to me that I'm not gonna live long! Foes at all sides... oh well! My secret
                           weapon has been completed! The chaos curse! This new version covers huge amounts of terrian in mere
                           moments and takes minutes to take maximum hold- even against dwarves and demons! Who wants
                           some of this?

                           Allies anyone?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     TheBalor
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:21 PM              

                           Also, I admit that you are mighty with your psions, and (heh) KOBOLD sorcerors have grown in power, you
                           are still no match for us. Your victory at Evereska was due to the help of the technomancy confederation,
                           and they will refuse any calls to war, I am sure.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then
                           I must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:23 PM              

                           Forrester I know that you indeed enjoy getting weapons of war first, but I split my efforts 50/50 on this,
                           call it our safe guard to have a world to live in afterwards, besides it has some very positive sideeffects for
                           you, namely multiple times larger harvest to feed the people of your lands, it is a different weapon yes,
                           but in the long wrong it is important to have. We also will start researching how to restore the land after
                           destruction of the war, these researches will be taken equally from both, but do not worry, our time in
                           reseach have been the entire war. In fact I give you our latest weapon technology as a sign that we have
                           not fallen behind though our resources are split. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Raging Goblin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:23 PM                 

                           Can someone recap everything? Please! 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:25 PM                 

                           Fool - the fae and celestials have no chance - you are foolishly 'preserving' the environs while we turn it to
                           implements of war. Surrender now - I'm sure you would much rather deal with Forrester than us on the
                           field of battle.

                           As an aside, we can spare a few troops to join Zouron and Draco in thier magical research. Perhaps devlish
                           magic can be added to the mix.

                           Lord Grathos, Pit Fiend and grand general under Lord Forrester

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     TheBalor
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:27 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Raging Goblin:
                                  Hmmmm.... it would seem to me that I'm not gonna live long! Foes at all sides... oh well!
                                  My secret weapon has been completed! The chaos curse! This new version covers huge
                                  amounts of terrian in mere moments and takes minutes to take maximum hold- even
                                  against dwarves and demons! Who wants some of this?


                           Raging Goblin, eh? You're that idiot who tried to incite the ten-towns and northern barbarians to war(and
                           failed miserably,I might add) And the Tuanta Quiro Miancay? WHERE, may I ask , did you get it? The only
                           formula is in (the completely destroyed) castle trinity, and of the only two people who might know the
                           formula, Aballister is dead, and Druzil was banished for a 100 years by Drizzt the dark elf in Ice wind dale
                           about 10 years before the war.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then
                           I must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:27 PM              

                           Well, i will be signing out for an hour and a half, got to go eat dinner. By the way, forrester, we were just
                           assulted by a small company of elves, we assume they were from the elven nation, would you know
                           anything about them (*sniker, sniker*). Looks like we will be joining you if you attack, we only ask that
                           you, in turn will help us defend if we are attacked.

                           (edited) Madman, we welcome your troops to help us in our research, all who oppose us will soon learn the
                           wrath of combined tech/magic/psionic/develish weapons and tools.

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:28 PM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by zouron:
                                  Forrester I know that you indeed enjoy getting weapons of war first, but I split my efforts
                                  50/50 on this, call it our safe guard to have a world to live in afterwards, besides it has
                                  some very positive sideeffects for you, namely multiple times larger harvest to feed the
                                  people of your lands, it is a different weapon yes, but in the long wrong it is important to
                                  have. We also will start researching how to restore the land after destruction of the war,
                                  these researches will be taken equally from both, but do not worry, our time in reseach
                                  have been the entire war. In fact I give you our latest weapon technology as a sign that we
                                  have not fallen behind though our resources are split.


                           Excellent idea - resources are essential to assuring victory. Might I suggest we also look into teleporting
                           defilers into the fields of our enemies. For furthur resourcefulness, we can use the fallen as both a food
                           supply and reanimated to serve as troops.

                           I understand that mortals are squeamish about cannibalism, but they needn't know where the meat
                           comes from. Mix it in a stew. We'll call it 'soilent green'

                           Lord Grathos, Pit Fiend and grand general under Lord Forrester

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:29 PM              

                           Lord Grathos we thank you for your aid and will accept it, indeed we will fully share any result worth it's salt
                           with you from your added mix.

                           (and only of that, edena my men will step careful around these demons and back up all important
                           material hidding it away, except that which is made directly based on the aid) 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




                                                       D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                         General RPG Discussion 
                                                           New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread (Page 2) 


                                                                       profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3  
                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread 
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:29 PM              

                           Currently on the side of the Humanoids:

                           The Technocracy Base (peaceful) Run by: Reprisal, Lannon, buzzard
                           The Evil Sea-Creatures and Evil Dragons (Ready for war) Run by: Forrester
                           The Machine-gunning Devils (Ready for War) Run by: maddman75
                           The Gith (Ready for War) Run by: Gruffmug
                           The Forces of Zouron (Ready for War, help with technological advancement) Run by: Zourun
                           The Forces of Draco (Ready for War, help with technological advancement) Run by: Draco
                           -----
                           Hidden/guarded by the Humanoids:
                           Dregoth's Defilers (Ready for War, help with technological advancement) Run by: The Burning Man
                           -----
                           Want to join, Raging Goblin? Lose the drow, and hop on the bandwagon.


                           Forrester

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     johnbrown
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:33 PM              

                           Forrester,

                           Again assuming he is even in this fray. Iuz is a former cambion turned Demi-god. Demons are his bag, he
                           can?t help you get more devils, but if you have demons, what do you need the devils for?.Don?t worry about
                           the petty little threats of the Devils?.Iuz will protect you from them?..

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:34 PM                 

                           Mr. Zouron, I can not speak for my deeper-dwelling associates, but the NeoIllithid would be willing to join
                           you in a provisional alliance, yes. Inasmuch as your goals lead toward peace... And, of course, a mutually
                           profitable exchange of information. Do keep in mind however that we are not at liberty to provide you with a
                           great deal of our own knowledge... Racial secrets and all that.

                           Mr. Forrester, I regret to report that our pact with the Solars prevents the NeoIllithid from directly aiding you
                           in the extermination of the elves... however, I suggest to you that the Illithid may be very interested in
                           obtaining the casualties of war for their own purposes. Perhaps we could arrange a trade agreement of some
                           type between your forces and theirs...


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend

                           Aka Don'Calamari
                           Speaker-To-Thralls
                           Public Representative of the NeoIllithid
                           Horde-Master 1st Class 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 09:43 PM              

                           Mr. Draco, yes I provide resources, I thought I said that I would provide you with a complete acadamy with
                           resources nessecary and an extensive knowledge base on magic and a little on psionic and the interaction
                           between psionic and magic, the acadamy will even have a few teachers for your use. 

                           Phasmus the goals of mine is to secure the survival and expansion of magic, war is not my first interest,
                           what I really hoped from your side was resources since you have easy access to them, we can provide you
                           with demihuman thralls for labour as well from our many raids into the udner dark clearing the trade path to
                           your dwellings. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:00 PM              

                           No offense, Draco, but you are not the one with the resources here. 

                           The Humanoid Technomancy will supply you both with academies. Again, we've cleared out a lot of elven
                           area -- Evereska, for instance. Feel like moving in? 

                           On the other hand, perhaps some place a little more secure would be best. The Underdark, perhaps?

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:06 PM              

                           ZAURON- sorry, i must not have noticed that earlier. My fault.

                           EVERYONE- Am i the first to notice this:

                           Firstly: Elves banish magic from the multiverse for extended periods of time.

                           Then the chosen of mystra (goddess of magic) begins attacking creatures (defilers) friendly to a faction
                           (humanoids) that opposes the elves (banishers of magic). So the chosen of the goddess of magic is helping
                           the same creatures that banished magic. 

                           No Way!

                           I believe that the chosen of mystra would instead assist the faction (humanoids) opposing the elves
                           (banishers of magic), so for the past (insert arbitrarily long time) the chosen of mystra has been helping us
                           (humaoids and allies) to develop new weapons, and is some cases, protect the defilers that some proclaim
                           he is attacking!

                           New ally for the humanoids League (run by forrester): none other than the chosen of mystra!

                           (edit) FORRESTER- the underdark sound just great, we may have a slight problem with the mind-flayers
                           though, and no offense but where did i say i had rescources? I've just been asking for rescources, not
                           claiming i had any.

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:07 PM                 

                           ASIDE:Of course I'm rather curious if the Illithid realize that by blotting out the sun they will be shutting off
                           photosynthesis, and thus killing everyone, themselves included. No oxygen= no life. Fungus is no
                           substitute. 

                           Us technocrats are doing our best to repair damage to our facilities and further our research. No offensive
                           moves are contemplated. All of the elven demands for reparations and territory are treated with scorn. We
                           will cooperate with our trustworthy humanoid allies, and take advantage of their continued war footing by
                           becomming their arms suppliers. We'll be happy to trade for their once elven gold. In fact, all of their allied
                           nations will be offered weapons sales, except the Devils and Defilers. We're still trying to talk the humanoids
                           into getting ride of those allies.

                           Some higher technology items will be kept for ourselves. Can't show all your cards you know.

                           Buzzard 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:13 PM              

                           We understand the way you feel, buzzard. It is a shame. Now we won't be able to share our more advanced
                           technology with *you* -- namely, that we get from our alliance with the gith, Zouron, Draco, and the Devils.
                           They have explicitly allied themselves not with you, but the growing Humanoid Technopsionimancy. 

                           But that's your right -- we respect it. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:14 PM              

                           Forrester I thank you for the acadamies and resources, the land I would no offence like in the parts near my
                           own as possible, which would mean onm edge of yours, in case of anything I will not have my troops spread
                           widely across the globe, since my research are far too important to be lost. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:16 PM              

                           We understand the way you feel, buzzard. It is a shame. Now we won't be able to share our more advanced
                           technology with *you* -- namely, that we get from our alliance with the gith, Zouron, Draco, the Defilers (not
                           that you know we're sheltering them), and the Devils. They have explicitly allied themselves not with you,
                           but the growing Humanoid Technopsionimancy. 

                           But that's your right -- we respect it. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           ZOURON -- I understand, of course -- but do not worry. I have assigned four full divisions of humanoids to
                           protect you and your important work. And I believe we have more resources than you -- WE will provide
                           Draco with the academies. You two may work together, of course!

                           DRACO -- I don't think that's the case. Edena originally had them enter on the side of the elves, and I
                           talked her out of it by making the point you did. Apparently they really, really, really don't like the defilers .
                           . . hmph!

                           I do have a tough time imagining that the Chosen can be very powerful, given the hit Mystra took when the
                           elves ripped apart magic. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:16 PM              

                           (deleted)

                           In any case, I have recently contacted and convinced the titans living on this planet to come to our side,
                           they are advocating the creationg of an army of golems armed with techno/psionic/magic weapons, also,
                           they wish an official alliance with the humanoid league. Would this be acceptable with you (forrester)?

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:36 PM                 

                           I sit in the corner of the room staring at the main entrance.

                           "Where the hell are the damned elves? ... ... This does not bode well for the peace movement."

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:39 PM              

                           It is up to Edena to decide whether you are successful in getting the Titans to join our cause. I am doubtful,
                           as she said a bit back that there is no opportunity for either side to gain power by adding new and as yet
                           unmentioned allies. 

                           HOWEVER. The idea of creating an army of iron golems, enhanced with magic and psionics to be immune to
                           most attacks, which emit poison gasses, shoot explosives over great distances, and in general cause huge
                           amounts of damage is an INCREDIBLY good one. 

                           Excellent, Draco. Excellent. Consider yourself promoted. You there, Zouron -- what have YOU been working
                           on? 

                           Edena -- we begin development and construction of such golems at once -- and not just at Zouron's lab, but
                           in our regular factories and in the Underdark as well. (After the prototypes are shown to be as powerful as I
                           think they should be, of course.) 

                           ZOURON -- These golems will be death incarnate. Especially if we make them Upgradable. Obviously, all of
                           our effort will not go towards them -- we are still working on creating the Technopsimagical equivalent of the
                           A-Bomb (the Defilers should be able to help) -- as well as a navy, standard weapons, defenses, etc.

                           But these Golems will provide a key, KEY element in our plans. Remember that I have MILLIONS of troops,
                           and MILLIONS of humanoid workers toiling in the Underdark, toiling around the clock, all looking forward to
                           the day that elves are only creatures of legend, something to scare our children with in stories . . . 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:41 PM                 

                           To: the Baylor
                           We Angles are not expressely allied with the elves, we are here just to destroy the devils and demons that
                           have infested this plane, the best way to do this is to ally with the elves and their friends as they are
                           opposed to the demons and devils. Any combat with the Humanoids will be no more than a side item to our
                           reason for being here. 
                           To Forrester
                           Any attack on the elven nations will cause swift retaliation from the Angelic Host that has joined with them as
                           we have agreed to protect those who fight with us in our war For Great Justice (Pun intended) 

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!" 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:49 PM              

                           hmm I think it is Mr. Draco that came the idea of making golems, however it is an expensive thing to do I
                           think we should carefully weigh our resouces in spell casters fo this.


                           On anotehr note Forrester do not attempt to promote me, I am lord of my own lands, we are allies not
                           master and servant. I would like with perfect clearness show that I and my people are free.

                           [This message has been edited by zouron (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:50 PM              

                           Hey, forrester, didn't i come up with the idea for the iron golems, how come zauron is promoted (no
                           offense).

                           Anyways, what would that make my rank? Maybe something like "Lord High Commander under Forrester of
                           the Humanoid armies, and Ruler of the Psionic League" ? (just a thought)

                           (edited)
                           Couldn't we just get the (insert demons or devils, wichever is on our side, i lost track) to provide some
                           spellcasters for us, they do have quite a few of them?

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 10:51 PM                 

                           I would not doubt that my people who jump at the chance to build said Iron Golems. I know you want to, but
                           do you have the resources?

                           Do you know how much it costs to build one such creature (Over 150,000 gp per golem)? Haven't you been
                           pouring all of your resources into your more conventional weapons? While you are the labour forces behind
                           the Technocratic Coaliton, we are the finaciers. I should know for a fact, that while you have a larger
                           assortment of conventional weapons, you still need us to lend you some of the hard currency needed to
                           finance the manufacturing of said golems.

                           We will be more than willing to go into this little deal, but it will still have to be after this conference, if the
                           bloody elves ever bother to get here.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:02 PM              

                           Reprisal -- no offense, but you think like an surfacer. 

                           We control the mines. We control the former elfhomes, which no doubt can supply some of the magical
                           components we need. We humanoids control EVERY stage of production. We need buy very few supplies --
                           we rip what we need from the earth. 

                           And the 150,000gp figure is based on the creation of such creatures with magery alone, in a lab, by a lazy
                           wizard too slothful to go out and dig up the adamantium or steel or other components himself.

                           A good comparison: How much does it take to buy a computer? How much does it truly cost, to build one
                           from scratch, regarding actual material? Most of the cost put into it goes to middlemen and laborers. Both
                           costs, in our case, are minimal at best. 

                           Also, our factories can make such creatures in a more straightforward manner -- picture the difference
                           between hand-crafting a gun from scratch, and mass-producing one.

                           This is a Wartime Economy, and all of the humanoids, at least, are willing to give their blood, sweat, and
                           tears to work towards the eventual destruction of the elves. They did not work for pay before -- they need
                           not do so now.

                           But your financial help is appreciated, and will no doubt help us get *some* of the ingredients we need. 

                           One other thing -- do you have ANY idea how many gold and gems we took from the cold, dead hands of
                           the elves? Your help will be nice, but golem-construction will go on without you, nonetheless.

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:03 PM                 

                           Now we must go to bed for even the greatest of us must sleep, and until Edena_of_Neith gets back not to
                           much can happen anyway. But we will be watching 



                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

                           [This message has been edited by Alzem Dalcama (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:07 PM              

                           Ahh, the time has come for one very tired humanoid ally to get some sleep, well, until tommorow.

                           May the forces of the humanoid league be limitless, and may their golems be unstoppable. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:11 PM              

                           (for the ooc notes my troops will be doing their best to get as many resources as possible for store and use,
                           development is important, but also introducing a social security net and free training. and most importantly
                           create many new masses of undead for my army) 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:18 PM              

                           Damnit, where are the technos? and other elves? and the gnomes? We can't do a damned thing without
                           'em.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:23 PM              

                           Reprisal can represent the Technomancy, Balor. 

                           The absence of a representative for the elves is disturbing -- ditto the Faerae. Meanwhile, the Humanoids
                           have consolidated alliances with three powerful groups (The defilers, Draco, and Zouron) and have been
                           plowing ahead in an attempt to win the arms race -- if not amass a force to crush the elves once and for all. 

                           I may be mistaken, but I believe Edena will tend to favor the side that actually posts . That will include
                           the Illithid, in this case, unfortunately, as they have been keeping us updated. 

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:47 PM              

                           I am assuming the true illithids are still going forth with the snuffing? If so, we all lose. At least, those of us
                           who don't manage to spelljam or plane shift away.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:52 PM              

                           Mere kidnapping of the Phaerimm will not necessarily lead to the Illithid learning out to BLOT OUT THE SUN
                           in a mere *seven* years. Especially when they mentioned initially that they were moving evenly towards
                           three goals -- and blotting out the sun was only one of them.

                           Riot Gear can claim that they can blot out the sun in one year's time. I am skeptical -- doubly so now that
                           they are divided. 

                           Speaking of research, though, we were trying to determine how to Shut Off all psionics for a short period of
                           time . . . to free the Phaerimm, of course. We'll have to wait for Edena. Where are you, mighty GM?!

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




                                                       D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                         General RPG Discussion 
                                                           New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread (Page 3) 


                                                                       profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3  
                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   New "What if . . . Industrial Revolution" Thread 
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:04 AM              

                           Ahh, my slumber is disturbed, what is this that i hear about stopping all psionic activity?

                           I will hear nothing of this plan unless i and my forces are consulted beforehand. As long as it is only
                           temporary, we can help to do the research, (what better way to destroy or disrupt something then have
                           someone who knows that something well, show you how). My only concern is for my League. I must ask that
                           all plans for the psionic disrupting device be placed into the custody of the Psionic League for safekeeping,
                           also, the research must be headed by us, finally, all non-psionic league workers involved in this project must
                           be mind-wipped upon its completion, we can not allow this technology to be gained in any manner, by our
                           enemies.

                           If these conditions are meet, then you (forrester) will have our full assistance in this endeavour. 

                           Side note- this is only for our safety, surely you can understand. If these terms are not agreeable, then you
                           can present new ones and i will look them over. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:08 AM                 

                           Back. (grumble)
                           We almost made it to 400 posts.
                           I see things have fallen apart.
                           I'll take a look at the situation, and assess ... 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:13 AM              

                           I'm not sure it's safe to say things have COMPLETELY fallen apart, Edena.

                           Perhaps, in name, we are at peace. The lack of an elven representative -- or a representative of the Fae --
                           makes it difficult to proceed with the conference.

                           However, it HAS been made clear that the Humanoids and their new allies are working 24/7 in the creation of
                           weapons so destructive they can crack the earth in two like a china plate at a shooting gallery.

                           Okay, that'd be bad. But we should get to WWII power technopsionimagery before/just as our slothful
                           enemies reach WWI power -- easily. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:22 AM              

                           Draco -- perhaps you missed the early meetings . Certainly, the Gith would never cooperate unless the
                           measure was a very temporary one.

                           We wish to cut off psionics for but an hour, perhaps a day -- not an entire month, as the foolish elves did.
                           This would free the Phaerimm from the Illithids' control -- and good luck to THEM afterwards.

                           We would be more than happy to allow you to help us with the research. I'm sure you understand its
                           importance -- consdering the Illithid plan to blot out the sun. Sometime, perhaps soon, they must be
                           stopped. 

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:32 AM                 

                           I have created a new Thread to continue this.
                           Can you'all post there?
                           I did this for record-keeping purposes.

                           Thanks. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     The Burned Man
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:34 AM                 

                           I offer aid with both psionic technology and magic technology to Forrester in exchange for slaves and
                           prisoners taken in the war.

                           Give them all to me.....

                           *I continue to research the Psionic Enchantment that will allow me to ascend to divinity*

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:49 AM                 

                           First we offer both The Forces of Zouron Run by Zourun and The Forces of Draco for War Run by Draco a
                           planet in Scro space.
                           There in their safe haven, they can safely concentrate on technomagic/technopsionic improvements on our
                           weapons. This planet is your as it has already been subjugated by us. You will have a legion of troops to
                           defend you.

                           Next, with no word from the neoillithiad the githyanki begin fiercely attacking illithiad ground targets. Illithiad
                           hunters with sliver words and machine guns, elementals and psionic monks are doing hit a run on surface
                           illithiads.

                           The Githzeral are researching divining spells capable of locate underground Illithiad strongholds.

                           The Thri-Keen(xixchil) begins research lifeshaping Scro and humanoids into more effective warriors. They
                           also research modifying the witchlight marauder to give it magic/power resistance. This is accomplished by
                           Empowerdweomered distort life spells plus their natural ability to shapelife.

                           Nok will also allow serious mages into his base in limbo to see his impress magical horde. He and his
                           followers have just finished thier first batch of potions.
                           The front receives 2000 potions of invulnerability. Any suggestion as to what the magic shops produce next?

                           Most defilers are off planet in realmspace so are indeed safe from reprisal. They are doing hit and run
                           attacks. The are protected by a legion of armed troops plus a number of spelljammers. We have a gate to
                           humanoid lands.

                           Scro factories begin cranking out improved Iron golems. We also open gates to the paraelemental planes
                           and negotiate for more raw materials, thought we already control several planets.

                           The Scro are fulling engaging the elven fleets. As are the Thri-Keen(xixchil). The githyanki/githzeral help
                           but are more geared toward finding and attacking the illithiad.

                           Troop deployment (more on the way)
                           The Scro send:
                           100,000 assorted humanoids
                           10,000 Scro fighters
                           500 Scro Warpriest
                           250 Scro mages
                           plus supplies
                           The thri-keen send:
                           50,000 tohr-keen fighters
                           1,000 Thri-keen psions
                           plus supplies 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:56 AM              

                           GUYS! Post to the new thread! Copy and paste there.

                           Also, I'm not sure whether Edena is going to allow the movement of troops/whatever to entirely new planets.
                           Run it by her before you make it sound 100% certain. 

                           Finally -- thanks much, Gruffmug. Your assistance is appreciated. The elves will fall. I *do* suggest that you
                           hold off attacking the illithid until we've finished with the elves . . . 

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 12:56 AM                 

                           Gruffmug, could you transfer that to the new Thread, the Part Two thread? 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged


    This topic is 3 pages long:   1  2  3 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 1) Thread Two of the 1st IR*

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                              D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                Other Archived Stuff 
                                                  What would your PC do if the gnomes caused the Industrial Revolution, Part Two (Page 1) 

                                                                      UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                 profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PC do if the gnomes caused the Industrial Revolution, Part Two 
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:28 PM              


                           This is Edena_of_Neith

                           It appears the crash of the EN Message Board wiped out the Thread.

                           I took the precaution of copying the Thread in it's entirety, and I am reposting all 177 or so Posts that were
                           on it, here, as one great Post.

                           There are GOING to be major errors in the text, because of the transfer, but I have fixed as many of them
                           as I could (I worked for 2 hours to fix mistakes - I wanted to return this Thread to the Message Boards as a
                           public service, at the least)


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:31 PM              


                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:28 AM 

                           I am continuing this Thread under it's classic name.

                           The peace conference is dissolved.

                           The illithid have split into 3 groups, True Illithid, Illithid, and NeoIllithid.
                           The Scro are chomping for war against the Elven Imperial Navy.
                           Zouron's Undead Legions have finally made alliance.

                           The war resumes (there were just too many threats, too many forces eager to attack, for peace to have a
                           real chance)

                           Tell me where you stand, folks.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:35 AM 

                           All the forces of Oerth offered come to Toril.
                           That means Oerth is now fully involved in the war.
                           Gates make it possible. Permanent Gates make it easy.

                           The Gods of Oerth that walk the land (such as Iuz) do not, however, go to Toril.

                           There are now permanent Gates from Toril to Athas, Krynn, and Oerth. Large numbers of these Gates.
                           Travel to and from those worlds is all too easy. 

                           IP: Logged
                           The Burned Man
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:38 AM 

                           I begin to collect/buy slaves in exchange for psionic and defiling aid to Forrester/Zouron....

                           *A great ziggurat is being built, with technological aid* 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:44 AM 

                           I will not speak for them, but as of last note, the following forces explicitly had declared an alliance with the
                           Humanoid Technomancy for all purposes, up to and including the slaying of the elves:

                           Evil Sahaugin & Evil Dragons (Forrester) 
                           Machine-gunning Devils (maddman75)
                           Zouron's mighty Undead (Zouron)
                           Draco's mighty legions (Mr. Draco)
                           (secretly) Dregoth's Defilers (The Burning Man)
                           The Gith (Scro? Same thing?) (Gruffmug)

                           All of the above have pledged their services -- we will crush the elven menace ONCE and for ALL.

                           I believe the original Technomancy will also stand with me against the elves, now that they have failed to
                           show up at the peace conference. Clearly, this was a sham conference all along. Reprisal? buzzard?
                           Lannon? What do you say? We protected you before -- we wish to protect what is now *our* way of life now.
                           Let us stand together! Only through this war can we finally achieve peace. 

                           Edena -- I posted suggested power levels for most of the above (basically, a summary of what you posted
                           in the initial thread) in a previous post on p.16 of the first thread -- of course, perhaps everything has
                           changed. 

                           I do want to point out that both Zouron and Draco have been integral in helping our kobolds with
                           technomagical, technopsionic, and technomagipsionic advancement, up to and including the creation of
                           some very, very nasty iron golems. 

                           And then there's the defiler technomagery. We are being very careful with *that* research . . . 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:47 AM 

                           Ahh, welcome back Edena, I leader of the psionic league, am allies with forrester and the humanoid alliance.

                           Also, i send out a call to all of the world now linked by gates with Toril.

                           "We of the psionic league on Toril bid all psionic beings to join us in our allaince with the Humanoids. All who
                           join will have the benefit of our research and facilities."

                           This, of course, includes any other psionic being besides core races that exist on the other worlds, except
                           illithid, of course.

                           So now, with any luck, and your blessing (edena) the ranks of th psionic league will soon be flowing with the
                           psionic powers of not one, but four worlds.

                           All allied with forrester and the humanoids, and busy developing and building a techno/magical/psionic
                           golem army. Also, was I able to convince the titans to side with us (psionic league and humanoids)?

                           Side note- you may count our power level with the humanoid's. But if possible, could you also make note of
                           the psionic league's power level seperately, just curious, thanks! 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:50 AM 

                           Allies (and Edena) -- is it at all possible to close the gates to Oerth and Krynn? I believe our allies might
                           have the power. No need to make this war bigger than need be.

                           (Unless, of course, you're the GM and find the possibility of humanoids completely overrunning the surface
                           of Faerun intolerable, and so want to supply the damn elves inumerable allies . Hmph!) 

                           Forrester, who wants to know whether Iuz can supply solely the non-demonic aid he mentioned, whether the
                           devils would tolerate *some* demonic help (look at the strange bedfellows already!), and will take ANY and
                           ALL humanoid help from Oerth -- and supply them with full technological assistance. 

                           I also want to know how the Dragonlords felt about my offer -- Estlor came to them looking for peace. I
                           offered seas filled with elven blood. 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:52 AM 

                           To simplify matters ...

                           You now have enough strength, Forrester, to take the Elven Alliance on, but not to defeat it.

                           If the Technomancy, at this point, backs you, Forrester (and the rest of you), you can crush the elves of
                           Toril and permanently eliminate them.

                           Someone from the Technomancy MUST speak on this matter first.

                           And no, the Gates of Toril, cannot be closed.
                           People are opening new Gates as fast as you can close the old ones.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:56 AM 

                           Oops, forgot to mention, thanks to gruffmug for supplying a seclude planet to conduct research on and build
                           up the armies of the psionic league, perhaps you (forrester) would like to set up golem factories (think
                           about it, a whole planet-ful of rescources). In return, we the psionic league will grant the scro psionic
                           technologies to use in defeating the royal elven navy.

                           (edit) P.S. about how many new psionists and psionic beings do you (edena) think i can recuit from four
                           worlds, maybe 10 million? (creatures and sentients, the creatures would probably just feel the psionic calling
                           and obey, i'd say that that many new members, and the psionic league is looking very powerful, maybe
                           power level 7 or 8?

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:03 AM 

                           CRY HAVOK AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF WAR!!!

                           Well, as soon as one thing is taken care of:

                           TECHNOMANCERS! ARE YOU WITH US?!

                           This is our chance to rid ourselves of the elven menace *FOREVER*. Everkeep, or deep, or whatever, that
                           stupid little island of theirs, in RUINS. CRUSHED. The time has come!

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:03 AM 

                           First we offer both The Forces of Zouron Run by Zourun and The Forces of Draco for War Run by Draco a
                           planet in Scro space. There in their safe haven, they can safely concentrate on technomagic/technopsionic
                           improvements on our weapons. This planet is your as it has already been subjugated by us. You will have a
                           legion of troops to defend you.

                           Next, with no word from the neoillithiad the githyanki begin fiercely attacking illithiad ground targets.
                           Illithiad hunters with sliver words and machine guns, elementals and psionic monks are doing hit a run on
                           surface illithiads.

                           The Githzeral are researching divining spells capable of locate underground Illithiad strongholds.

                           The Thri-Keen(xixchil) begins research lifeshaping Scro and humanoids into more effective warriors. They
                           also research modifying the witchlight marauder to give it magic/power resistance. This is accomplished by
                           empowerdweomered distort life spells plus their natural ability to shapelife.

                           Nok will also allow serious mages into his base in limbo to see his impress magical horde. He and his
                           followers have just finished thier first batch of potions.
                           The front receives 2000 potions of invulnerability. 
                           Any suggestion as to what the magic shops produce next?

                           Most defilers are off planet in realmspace so are indeed safe from reprisal. They are doing hit and run
                           attacks. They are protected by a legion of armed troops plus a number of spelljammers. We have a gate to
                           humanoid lands.

                           Scro factories begin cranking out improved Iron golems. We also open gates to the paraelemental planes
                           and negotiate for more raw materials, thought we already control several planets.

                           The Scro are fulling engaging the elven fleets. As are the Thri-Keen(xixchil). The githyanki/githzeral help
                           but are more geared toward finding and attacking the illithiad.

                           Troop deployment (more on the way)
                           The Scro send:
                           100,000 assorted humanoids
                           10,000 Scro fighters
                           500 Scro Warpriest
                           250 Scro mages plus supplies
                           The thri-keen (xixchil) send:
                           50,000 tohr-keen fighters
                           1,000 Thri-keen psions plus supplies 

                           We also offer a planet to the defiliars(see prevous post for more details). 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:05 AM 

                           Iuz immediately sends his 60,000 orcs, 500 Black Death cavalry, 5000 true demons, an approximate
                           number of lesser demons, 3 Red Dragons along, with 200 clerics and a couple members of the Lesser
                           Boneheart to keep an eye on things. He plops then down on the least populated area of the main continent
                           he can find ( I leave exactly where to you Edena). He then starts actively recruiting. The Rampaging
                           Demons and again sends representatives to the Humanoids. Iuz seems content to run things from Oerth.

                           The 10,000 veteran troops and 500 Fists of Hextor arrive at the Technocracy base. They are ready to fight,
                           but they will leave immediately if the Technocracy doesn?t start coughing up the rifles, cannons, and
                           engineers.

                           Prince Melf and the elves arrive at Evermeet, and are itching for a scrap (although Melf?s personal feelings
                           are similar to the Circle of Eight?s, he must follow the order of his queen). 

                           The Circle of Eight, The Old Lore, and Old Faith, are desperate to close the portals, especially the portals to
                           Oerth (This madness must stop before Oerth is infected with ?technology ? and is destroyed as well).
                           Mordenkainen goes off in search of Elminster. The rest of the Circle split up to meet with the elves, and
                           Technocracy. The Old Faith,. and Old Lore Representatives go off to meet with the druids and Fey folk. If
                           the peace talks fail, they will put Plan B into action. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:06 AM 

                           Well, forrester, time to start tallying our armies.

                           Personally the psionic league can supply between 1 and 7 million psionic beings, (creatures and sentients,
                           depending on how many edena thinks can be found in four worlds).

                           We should, by now have maybe 5,000 golems?

                           What of the other forces in the humanoid alliance? How many warriors can you send to battle?

                           The call for arms has gone up, let all reply! 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:08 AM 

                           Noted.
                           The NeoIllithid fight back fiercely, and you discover they are quite as tough as they are made out to be.
                           Realizing they would be more advantageous underground, the NeoIllithid retreat Below, and they are joined
                           by some of their fellows.

                           Very quickly, a major war is raging in the Upper Underdark.

                           The Technomancy has still not spoken.

                           The elves, their Faerie Folk allies, their angelic allies, their dwarven and gnomish allies, and all their other
                           allies are rushing to ready themselves for this last, climatic showdown. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:09 AM 

                           Again, Gruffmug, I am doubtful that Edena will give our side entire new planets to play with . Remember that
                           the best current technology is still (until Edena says otherwise) only WW1-level stuff.

                           Let's wait for her call. In any case, your help against the elves will be invaluable. 

                           DRACO -- Edena's not working with absolute numbers here. I do get the impression that as far as sheer
                           numbers go, we're ahead, largely due to the number of humanoids (we breed, you know). I also get the
                           impression we're ahead in technology -- which is exactly why we should be able to not only match the elves,
                           but take them down. 
                           (Why the original Technomancy should be absolutely necessary for victory, I'm not sure -- but I accept it.

                           C'mon, buzzard/Reprisal/Lannon! Where are you?!)

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:10 AM 

                           Well, edena thank you for the update, but i am still waiting for the number of psionic beings (creatures and
                           sentients) i can recuit from four worlds.

                           GRUFFMUG- The psionic league sends a legion of 20,000 psionic warriors and creatures to help rout out the
                           illithid. (fight fire with fire)

                           What next, do the elves reply? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:17 AM 

                           johnbrown -- The Humanoids will completely and totally refuse to ally themselves with demons, as long as
                           the devils controlled by maddman75 fail to agree. Given the strange bedfellows, I hope they will.

                           That's not to say that Iuz cannot tell the demons to work independently to crush the elves, of course. But we
                           cannot formalize an alliance with them.

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:19 AM 

                           Draco, you can ... literally ... recruit millions of beings.

                           This takes time, though, and Forrester wants to attack NOW. Unfortunately for him, the Technomancy has
                           yet to back him or you.

                           It is not possible to shut the portals to Oerth.
                           Iuz, among others, is making sure they stay open.
                           Because of the interference of Iuz, a large number of Celestials go to reinforce the elves of Toril.

                           Tensions on Oerth mount tremendously.
                           The elves of the Lendores are ready to declare war on Aerdi, as are the elves of Celene.
                           The dwarves of the Lortmils and Uleks would be only too happy to come along.
                           And nobody likes Turmosh Mok and the orcs of the Pomarj.
                           Furyondy and Veluna would probably join the elves, and in any case they see this as a chance to attack Iuz,
                           for he has weakened himself by sending forces to another world.

                           In other words, folks, you have totally destablized Oerth.
                           Oerth was already very unstable, recovering from the Greyhawk Wars. You have pushed it to the brink.

                           On Krynn, the Dragon Overlords are not attacking for a very good reason.
                           They are waiting for the people of Toril to destroy each other. It is obvious they are going to do ... just that.
                           Then the Dragon Overlords can step in and do as they please.

                           The people of Athas - the normal, ordinary people - demand the Gates be left up.
                           They want the heck OUT of their world, onto the green, verdant paradise that you call Toril.

                           It is assumed that all sides are calling up, or summoning, all the Outsider help that is physically possible to
                           obtain.
                           All sides have, or are in the process of, summoning all the help from other Crystal Spheres they can.

                           It is all centering around Evermeet. 
                           Evermeet, the last home of the elves on Toril.
                           Created by the Sundering 50,000 years ago, the elves will see Toril destroyed before they give it up.
                           They will fight to the end. They intend to make you pay a cost so staggering, so awesome, so terrible, for
                           Evermeet, that people will be whispering in terror of it another 50,000 years hence. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:22 AM 

                           The Technocracy does not condone the total genocide of any race, even if it is the elves. (( The Kender on
                           the other hand... ))

                           If you move, you move alone, we will not attack another land if they do not attack us. We do, on the other
                           hand, send Ambassadors to the human and gnomish lands outside of our realm. Do not mistake this as a
                           slap in the face, we have asked our populations and they do not crave warfare anymore. We will not stop
                           you, and we will continue to trade with you, but we will not take part in a war of aggression on the Elves.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:23 AM 

                           I count the githzeral and githyanki armies in the hundreds of thosands (proably more) as both see the
                           Illithiad as a major threat they are fully engaged. Gith do not want to under Illithiad rule again.

                           Both The Scro and the Thri-keen control a crystal sphere. They have allot of troops however thier numbers
                           are being used mainly to crush the elven fleets. They both have scores to settle with the elves.

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:24 AM 


                           The elves of Toril send out a final plea for more help.
                           Help from anywhere. Anybody. They don't care who or what or why.

                           This is an urgent, desperate begging.

                           Monsters have come, and Evermeet will be destroyed, and scro and other abominations will rule Toril, if they
                           fail to receive this assistance, they say. 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:24 AM 

                           Iuz no problem with this arrangement. A formal or informal alliance makes no difference to him. The
                           Demons will attack the elves, once he hears from the Ramapaging Demons. Iuz does expect Humanoid
                           assistance (no Devils invited) on Oerth when this is over, however. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:26 AM 

                           Edena -- I am impatient, but I am willing to wait for Zouron to collect his allies, as long as it seems as
                           though we are getting forces faster than the elves/celestials are. 
                           Of course, if the Technomancy steps in, then we can begin our assault on the elves while the recruiting takes
                           place . . . 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           Oh -- the foolish elven threats bore me to tears. What are they going to do, reduce my people to living in
                           caves, eating grubs and fungi and stray lizards, barely ekeing out an existence?

                           Welcome to our last few millenia. 

                           I *will* remind you that with the Month of Terror of a few years ago, and the fact that so many of the most
                           powerful elven wizards sacrificed their lives to cast that 12th level spell, I am somewhat skeptical that they
                           could pull something just as powerful out of their butts once again.

                           Of course, they're elves, so maybe that's all the reason they need . . .

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:26 AM 

                           Hey, edena, would the illithid of other worlds come and join the psionic league?

                           If so, we would have three times the number of illithid on our side as there presently are on toril. If we set
                           aside enough mindflayers to take on the resistance on toril in one on one battles, then only a few other
                           fighters will tip the balance to our side, and we will still have many more illithid to help us and set loose on
                           the elves, so edena, what do you say, do the illithid of other worlds help the psionic league? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:29 AM 

                           The elves, along with all their allies (faerie, angel, dwarve, gnome, etc.) send a diplomatic envoy to the
                           Technomancy.
                           Offering Alliance with the Technomancy.
                           Alliance against the hordes of Scro and Thri-Kreen who are coming from the two Crystal Spheres they control.
                           Alliance against the humanoid hordes out of control.
                           Alliance against the devils, demons, and the massive forces of evil Outsiders and evil humanoids being sent
                           from other worlds.

                           The elves say: this is our world. Toril. Toril the beautiful.
                           Let's stand together, we of Toril, against the extra-planar and extra-world menaces.

                           The elves even send a diplomat to the NeoIllithids, requesting alliance with them.

                           The message:

                           Let's protect our world, Toril, Abeir-Toril, the Cradle of Life, from the millions of monstrosities from other
                           worlds that have come, or are coming, to overwhelm us all, and those on this world who would ally with them.
                           The elves point to the Defilers of Athas as a prime example of these unwanted outsiders, and the demons,
                           who continue to rampage and plunder indiscriminately. 

                           IP: Logged

                           (Page 2) 


                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:32 AM 

                           Draco, absolutely not.
                           The illithid of other worlds are coming.
                           To support the Illithid Alliance of this world (not the NeoIllithids)

                           And the Illithid Alliance of this world, has not taken any side but it's own.

                           And, by the way, they ARE now close to figuring out how to put out Toril's sun. 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:32 AM 

                           The Circle of Eight, The Old Lore and Old Faith, sensing that peace is no longer an option throw in with the
                           elves. Plan B consists of Ulek, Celene, Furyondian, Velenese, Keoland, Greyhawk figter, cleric, wizard, and
                           rouge that hey can lay their hands on throwing in with the elves as well (better to have Toril destroyed than
                           Oerth). 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:34 AM 

                           They scro alliance arrrive in Oerth's crystal sphere and begin scouting with small unintrusive spelljammers.
                           What defenses do they have? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:35 AM 

                           REPRISAL!!!! You FOOL! 
                           Grrrrrrrrrrr. Coward. 

                           Okay, Edena. As soon as Zouron and Draco have summoned enough help to take down the elves, I
                           ATTACK! We will start by eliminating the elven menace from everywhere BUT Evermeet -- we want to control
                           all of the continents, if we do not already. Perhaps the cowards have already fled.

                           After that, all of the remaining elves will be on Evermeet. May I ask, Edena, the approximate dimensions of
                           this island?

                           Our mages may find it easier to cause a massive tidal wave that would wipe out all life there -- rather than
                           taking the time to invade. Heh heh heh. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:37 AM 

                           Noted.
                           It is easy for all these nations to send forces, since the Gates are now open.
                           Evermeet welcomes them eagerly.

                           There is a problem, though.
                           Iuz immediately attacks Furyondy, Veluna, the Vesve, and the Shieldlands.
                           This is partly to stop you from doing what you were trying to do: support the elves.
                           He is also doing it because you are weakened, having sent large forces to aid the elves of Toril.

                           The moment Iuz does this, the war in Teht flares up all over again.
                           Stonefist declares war. The Theocracy declares war. Exhausted Nyrond is pulled back into the conflict.

                           The outraged dwarves and elves, jumping the gun, attack Turmosh Mok and his Pomarj orcs.
                           Seizing the initiative, Greyhawk and the cities of the Wild Coast, and Verbobonc, join in the attack.

                           Seeing the nations supporting Geoff and Sterich occupied, the giants and drow renew their attacks.

                           The Scarlet Brotherhood watches all this, waiting for the opportunity to pounce. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:41 AM 

                           Do you see, Reprisal? They ask your help AGAINST us! They WISH WAR! Let us give it to them!

                           Should you decide to move against us -- no, you could not possibly be that foolish! We *are* the production
                           of your empire. We are the guardians. You are in our midst -- and ever have been since we defended you
                           from these accursed elves. Should you throw in your lot with them, you would fall within *days*. 

                           Do not be tempted by elves. 

                           Meanwhile, I secretly talk with Iuz about a possible invasion of Oerth. Most of the "good" powerful forces
                           apparently have come to Faerun. No doubt that there are humanoid factories starting up in Oerth. And
                           besides, the Toril sun is about to be blotted out anyway. 

                           It may be time to leave this accursed world, and start in a new one. 

                           NOBODY expected THAT, DID you?!

                           Lord Forrester
                           Considering Getting The Hell Out Of Here

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:42 AM 

                           Has Modenkien been able to speak with Elminster? If so what's his take on all of this. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:43 AM 

                           Holy COW! I posted the post after Edena's BEFORE I read it . . . simultaneous posts, both dealing with war
                           on Oerth.

                           So how about it, Edena? Would a mass migration to Oerth be successful -- and offer us a greater chance for
                           victory/our own Humanoid Homeland? Or not (very likely not). But I must ask . . . 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:43 AM 

                           The final war for the elves begins.
                           The Elven Imperial Navy has positioned itself over Evermeet, to protect it from Wildspace.
                           The elves have a large ethereal, and a large astral, force, ready to defend against planar attacks.
                           They have large defenses Below.
                           Evermeet itself is 200 miles long, and 100 wide.
                           Every mountain and hill, every tree, every building, everything you could think of and more, has been
                           fortified, refortified, magically fortified, magically fortified again, and elves are ready to sell their lives
                           dearly.
                           With them stand legions of angels. Practically all the Faerie Folk of Toril. Massive hosts of dwarves and
                           gnomes. 
                           With them stand vast numbers of peoples from other worlds and planes.
                           A host of Outsiders from Arvandor.
                           A vast host of humans and demi-humans from Oerth.
                           The list goes on and on.

                           The final war begins. 
                           Scro and Elven ships clash in space. The sky lights up with the explosions.
                           Mages teleport to battle. A thousand spells detonate.
                           Warships collide, guns blazing, fireballs lobbed, lightning bolts shattering the skies with endless thunder.
                           The sea churns and boils as the sea elves and merfolk clash with the sahuagin and others.

                           Wild magic storms begin erupting, and racing eastward. Multicolored lightning flickers from strange clouds of
                           black and purple hues.
                           Hurricane force winds strike the mainland. Great waves roll in, harbingers of things to come. 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:45 AM 

                           Forrester,

                           Iuz thinks that's a wonderful idea. But you have to leave the devils here. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:46 AM 

                           Hmmmm. It seems that Edena is typing faster than I am. That's amazing in itself.

                           I guess we're not going to do the big Switcheroo/Attack Oerth.

                           I order my Underdark humanoid factories to batten down the hatches, if they haven't already. Looks like the
                           elves are going to be doing some dumb High Elven Magic again. Bastards. Well, it isn't as though we didn't
                           see it coming.

                           Technomancers -- this is your time to act, and help us before Elven High Magic destroys us all. Again. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:47 AM 

                           To add to the confusion of Oerth the Scro alliance begins making raids on the surface helping Iuz. 

                           Also, the scro welcome the people of Athas. Stong warriors we can respect. 

                           Forrester, we do get the planets as it was stated I do control two crystal spheres. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:49 AM 

                           It is not my right to speak for another's character, so I cannot speak for Elminster.

                           However, it should be obvious the Chosen are taking the side of the elves, and fighting for them.
                           Also, the nations of Toril that sided with the elves, are sending all the force they can, via teleportation circles
                           and Gate, to Evermeet.
                           It's do or die time, for them.
                           They empty themselves of fighters, throw everything they have at the conflict.
                           Nations like Rashemen, Aglarond, Cormyr - they are hurling everything they have against the foe.

                           The Technomancy could have a field day against these countries. They could walk right in and take over.
                           These countries are beyond caring. 
                           All they see is that Outsiders and monsters from other worlds have come to destroy their world.

                           The battle rages. All out war is in progress.
                           An immense cloud forms over Evermeet, filling the planet's troposphere and stratosphere.
                           Lightning flickers out of it from all sides, bottom, sides, and top.
                           The cloud is clearly visible across all of western Faerun, and people look on in awe.


                           I need to know what the Technomancy is going to do, and I need to know NOW.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:55 AM 

                           Wow! Ok, I'm back, but about to go to sleep, I considered packing my PlaneWalkers up and leaving, but we
                           realize that this war is spilling out there may be no where to run.

                           I have met with the Dragon-king in the interest of learning new psionics. 

                           (OOC: Edena I know your running this but I'm with Forrester why does the Chosen side witht the elves when
                           they started the war that may destroy the multiverse and they fired the spell that could have killed Mystera?
                           I fail to see why anyone would side with the elves in this. Other then the Metagaming aspect of Elves are
                           cool we have to keep them alive there part of the game.)

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:56 AM 

                           Okay. There is but ONE course . . . ONE thing to do at this point.

                           If we can . . . 

                           We've been working on a little spell -- to shut down Psionics for a little while. Well, as the elves pointed out,
                           there's ANOTHER little spell out there . . . that shuts down all MAGIC for a little while.

                           It's time to use BOTH -- and BOTH it must be. One or the other will not be enough. First the Psionics one --
                           then, a day later, the Magic one. This will give the Phaerimm ample opportunity to free themselves from the
                           Illithid *and* slay many of them, spoiling their plans. 

                           Then, we stop all Magic. Evermeet will lose all magical protection -- and with our greater numbers, they will
                           FALL, FALL, FALL! The Devils will be warned -- but the Solars will die, the Outsiders will die, and the elves,
                           who once again overrelied on their magic, will die. Our troops will be in non-magical ironclads, but they will
                           still float (and again, we have the powers of the evil sea creatures). Even without the magic, we have
                           excellent technology -- and we have greater numbers! And we will be prepared for what happens. The elves
                           will not.

                           Assuming that both spells will work, and that we can get enough troops to Evermeet afterwards -- that's
                           EXACTLY what we do.

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           We will stop the Elven High Magic from destroying Toril. . .

                           Oh -- keep in mind that since the last fiasco, the Technomancy (and the humanoids technomancy), while
                           adding magic to various items, has made sure that most still function WITHOUT them. Rifles without
                           Truestrike and +3 bullets are still rifles. 

                           Of course, perhaps we can't even cast the demagicking spell -- in which case, hell with it. We'll just kicking
                           their ass anyway. 

                           (And we *wouldn't* cast it unless we knew we could overwhelm the Island, Normandy-style, right afterwards .
                           . . )

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 


     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:32 PM           

                           Wow, that is impressive...
                           Good luck edena.

                           If it is possible, could people still help me put together enough pertinent information in the other post
                           (titled: "History of toril during the industrial revolution") to create a viable campaign world, i think it would be
                           really great if people could help with that.

     Bugaboo
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:34 PM           

                           ... And then the world disappeared.

                           That's where Bugaboo came in! 
                           (But he didn't stay long; just enough to have fun while he rebooted reality under the guise of his Edna of
                           Nieth avatar. Then he left again.)




     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:34 PM           

                           Nuts, the part about the psionic league sacrificing itself for toril is gone.

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:36 PM              


                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:56 AM 

                           The Scro weary of elven magic back off to the edge of Toril. We then send a massive fleet expendable whos
                           sole purpose is release 10 improved Witchlight marauders (they have regenation and spell resistance) on or
                           as near as possible.

                           hmm.. it may be better if we wait and consult forrester first. We have what amounts to an A bomb do we use
                           it?

                           Nok
                           "We let the dogs out"

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:57 AM 

                           The Chosen answer you, Darwin.
                           The Chosen state:

                           If the elves of Toril are exterminated, it will cause all life on Toril to end.
                           This is because the elves are a part of the Magic.
                           The Magic of Toril.
                           The elves ARE a part of the Weave.

                           Magic and life on Toril are entwined. One cannot exist without the other.
                           Destroying all the elves, down to the last and least, will wreck the Weave. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:03 AM 

                           In an address to the United Parliament of the Technocratic Coalition, broadcasted on the D&D equivalent of
                           radio, even though we may as well have it if we've got WWI level technology.

                           "Members, Ministers, we stand at a precipice. We have been through close to six years of warfare, and it has
                           become more than obvious that if we continue, not only will it end in fire, it will end in the total destruction of
                           entire populations...

                           "We did not start this war, the elves did, and we battled them back with the help of our humanoid allies,
                           under Lord Forrester, and now we stand as a monument to a society built not only on technology, but on the
                           rights of every sentient being that walks this planet. This was a battle of self-determination, and we have
                           won that after our baptism of fire. We are a young collection of nations by all standards, and yet we still
                           have the sum knowledge of all that have come before us.

                           "The question now becomes: 'Do we have the right to erase an entire race from the face of the planet?' I
                           fear that if we do so, we will become not only hippocrates, but no better than the elves. We, as a nation,
                           have built our nation on the fact that no one nation has jurisdiction over that of another, separate one. The
                           only war that is justified is one of defense, and the war our allies have advocated, have pushed upon us, is
                           not a just war.

                           "Though we still treat our allies as compatriots, we will not march our armies onto foreign soil if they have
                           not attacked us. The Great War is over, and I for one wish it to remain so... The question, I pose, is one of
                           the utmost importance: With the introduction of other worlds, alien to you, I and many others, do we dare
                           act with impudence? What dangers face our citizens, our sons, if we agree to send any of them into the
                           breach?

                           "I do not wish to fight, but if we must, we will. Despite what some may believe, we are still a force to be
                           reckoned with, we have just grown ourselves a set of values that we can call our own. These may prove alien
                           to some, but they must be respected, or all we have fought for has been for naught. It is with a heavy heart
                           that I ask the Honourable Speaker to call a vote on what we do next:

                           "Mr. Speaker, as leader of the Liberal-Democratic Coalition, I call for a vote on our next action. I see three
                           things that we may do: (1) Join the Humanoids in a war that we know to be unjuste, (2) Join the Elven
                           Combine in a war we know to be unjuste, or (3) remain neutral in its truest sense. I believe that the answer
                           is obvious, please, we cannot turn on the values of our founders, we must respect the sovereignty of any
                           and every nation on this world, or not on this world.

                           "What the humanoids choose to do is of their own concern. It is now that we, and we alone will decide what it
                           is that we do from now on. We are free from the tyranny of the elder races, and what we do from here is a
                           result of our choices. I do wish that those who hear this respect our choice, for it is ours to make.

                           "Thank you."

                           (( Though I, as a political leader, advocate the total neutrality of our Coalition of Nations, I cannot dictate
                           what it is that we do, it is up to either Buzzard, and Lannon to help make the choice. Should they not be
                           here, I leave their two votes to Edena. ))

                           Reprisal.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:03 AM 

                           Sorry, Forrester, but the elves are the only ones who could pull that stunt. And then, only once.

                           However, the dropping of Witchlights on Toril is it. That's the final straw.

                           Do you know what a Witchlight is?!
                           It is a creature that multiples out of control, and this multiplication is measured in seconds.
                           The multiplication requires no growth, and no sustenance, except that the Witchlights must eat, and eat,
                           and eat.

                           They cannot be stopped, once started, once they have really gotten going, by any known magic or being.

                           And your scro allies just dropped several on Evermeet.
                           Water is NOT an obstacle to witchlights. Multiplying out of control, they will destroy all of Toril.

                           The elves unleash their answer to the Witchlight, as they promised they would.
                           The tarrasque is awakened from it's slumber, and it comes to Evermeet (and the elves weep, too, at the
                           grim necessity of doing this awful thing, bringing THIS being to their sacred homeland).

                           The tarrasque, alone, is capable of taking on and stopping the Witchlights.

                           The tarrasque ... starts to feed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 2) Thread Two of the 1st IR*

IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:03 AM 

                           Assuming Edena tells me that my plan will work, you're best setting down your ships for a little while.

                           If we really *do* have the equivalent of the A-bomb (I think Edena would let me know if it were true), I'd
                           hurl it at Evermeet. Duh!

                           And I don't care if it wipes out all life on Toril. Stupid elves. We wipe out 99.99% of them, Toril begins to
                           crumble, and we all move into Oerth to kick ass THERE. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:04 AM 

                           (OOC: *errr* *rolls eyes* Expected something like that.)

                           Anyway, at this point it's over for Toril in my eyes, I'm mealy looking for somewhere in the multiverse far
                           enough away to hide out, We may use our Psionics to create a demiplane for us to hole up on, but we are
                           worried about the war following us.

                           We had heard rumors of a place known as Ravenloft that can be entered but no left. So if it comes down to
                           it we will duck in there and let anyone foolish enough to follow, follow. 

                           Hopefully it won't come to that, My force doesn't have alot of arcane magic, mostly Psionics and Divine but I
                           believe that we can create some temporary gates and we are invited anyone who wishes to pack up and
                           leave passage with us when we go. For now though we are trying to gather infomation and see what
                           happens.

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:06 AM 

                           I cannot make those two votes, Reprisal. I am sorry. 
                           You must take the responsibility. You, Lannon, and the others who run the Technomancy.
                           You must choose.
                           And you must choose now. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:08 AM 

                           Darwin, Greatspace would be a good place to go.
                           There are plenty of Crystal Spheres where you could go, and find peace.

                           There are thousands of such spheres out there. This war is only involving about 8 or so, out of those
                           thousands.

                           The Universe is a big place.

                           And, for what it's worth, there are still idealists fighting for Toril. THEY have not given up on their world.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:09 AM 

                           Hee hee hee. I think we'll pull back for now. The Tarrasque is eating Evermeet! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
                           Once it gets done with the Witchlights, it'll start eating elves! 

                           Now THAT'S FUNNY!

                           Unless the elves are so cheaty that somehow they can COMMAND the Tarrasque. (I'm skeptical.) 

                           Funnier is the fact that the Evermeet is in the middle of a vast ocean. You know how far the Tarrasque is
                           going to have to go to get to humanoid settlements? HAHAHAHAHAHA! 

                           Stupid elves! 

                           Of course, we immediately commence an investigation into how the Tarrasque can be stopped at some point
                           -- or, perhaps, slowed, or put to sleep.

                           But the rest of us sit back and watch the fun.

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:11 AM 

                           (( Can the humanoids without the aide of our nation eradicate all of the elves on this world? In making a
                           decision that I am loathe to make without my fellows, I must have this information. ))

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           (Page 3) 


                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           TheBurnedManAtWork
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:11 AM 

                           Dregoth waits for the right moment...

                           When the Elves of Evermeet are weakened enough he uses his researched Spell to drain all life (tarrasque,
                           witchblight, etc) in the isle.

                           ...this energy fill fuel his ascenscion to true divinity...

                           ...if it destroys toril, too bad... let me know if it works... 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:12 AM 

                           If Iuz and the Humanoids take off for Oerth. The other Oerthans will have to follow, if they can. That combo
                           simply represents too much power not to send the troops they have left back. To defend their homelands. 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:13 AM 

                           Understand there is plenty of places to go, But see, I'm offering to bring as much of the population of Toril
                           with me as possibile.

                           2 problems arrise here, First we have to find a place where these refuges are welcome... second, We have to
                           make sure this war doesn't start again there, plus! we have to make sure the Demons, and the Mind-Flayers
                           (yes I'm a psionics fan that can't spell the other name, shame on me) don't follow us there,

                           I am even offering to bring elves but they can no longer be trusted, they have to be watched, that Month of
                           Terror was a alignment shift from Good to Evil for the whole race.

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:14 AM 

                           Reprisal -- if you will not join us against the elves, will you at least help us find a defense against the
                           Tarrasque?! Assuming that it eventually finds its way to our shores, of course -- knowing Edena, I'm sure it
                           will, after it's finished feasting on Evermeet.

                           Edena -- any elves fleeing Evermeet are sure to be killed by our forces, of course. 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Who Now Desires Only Peace

                           Oh -- Edena. Now that this has happened -- well, I can appreciate that we can't pull the demagicking stunt.
                           But Dregoth said that he had some Psiomatrix that shut down psionics, and the Gith, Draco, and Zouron
                           have been working on a spell that would shut down all psionics temporarily. Have we been successful yet? If
                           so, it's time to bring down the Illithids . . . 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:14 AM 

                           I have my reply from Forrester. We drop the witchlight marauders.

                           Scro and allies help in the evacuation of humaniods from Toril

                           Several archmages and archerlords warriors engage the tarrasque and wish it dead!!

                           CRY HAVOK AND LET SLIP THE DOGS OF WAR!!!

                           Nok
                           "Who let the dogs out"
                           "We let the dogs out"
                           "Muuhahahaha" 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:15 AM 

                           GRUFFMUG! Please edit your statement. 

                           I'm sure you meant to say that we take on the Tarrasque after it's done eating Evermeet -- correct?

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:15 AM 

                           At this point, there are hundreds of thousands of casualties among the elven allies, and thousands among
                           the elves themselves.
                           The bodies of elves, faerie, angels, knights of Veluna, dwarves, gnomes of Ulek, shiere of Arvandor,
                           kender, lay in a vast wreckage from one end of Evermeet to the other.

                           But Evermeet is still standing fast, in spite of it all.
                           Without the Technomancy, the enemy has been able to defeat the elves.

                           In wildspace, the Elven Imperial Navy has given pursuit to the retreating Scro fleet, cutting it off and
                           engaging it.
                           More ships are continuing their firefight over Toril itself.

                           There is battle in the astral plane, as the githyanki match swords against the elves defending there (the
                           githyanki are winning that one.)
                           There is battle in the ethereal plane, as hordes of elementals attack the elven defenders.

                           The Technomancy has yet to take a stand. The illithid have yet to decide.

                           The Humanoids and all their allies hurl themselves against the elves like massive waves against a rocky
                           shore.
                           Rocks crumble, and avalanches of debris go crashing down into the ocean.
                           Soon, the ocean is stained with silt and sand, and filled with rock debris.

                           And still the war rages. The great cloud looms higher and higher, multicolored lightning flickering from it,
                           like an avatar of doom, while the world of Toril trembles under the feet of those watching on in awe. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:17 AM 

                           I will say this one last time:

                           If the Technomancy joins the Humanoids NOW, the elves WILL be eradicated. 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:18 AM 

                           Burned Man, are you willing to teach me and my forces about your knowledge of the Way, We already have
                           the Will.

                           IP: Logged
                           Cevalic
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:20 AM 

                           And as the carnage continues, and thousands die, one has to wonder:

                           What happens when the Circle of Dread, nine of the most powerful necromancers in the multiverse, enter
                           the field? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:20 AM 

                           Edena -- you make it sound like the humanoids are literally tossing themselves against the shores.

                           (I take it the Tarrasque has perished?)

                           It's far more likely that we're just off-shore, bombarding the living hell out of Evermeet with our
                           magically-enhanced cannon. There are likely some atemmpted incursions as well, of course -- but we're not
                           suicidal! That's the wonder of technology -- we can attack from afar . . . 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Wonderng whether Zouron's Reinforcements are Here Yet.

                           Wondering whether the Defiler Technomagery Weapon is Complete. 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:20 AM 

                           This time I really am going to sleep guys' it's 3am here, See you in 8 hours.

                           All willing refuges are recomended to be in my camp at all times, If anything bad goes down while I'm gone,
                           I gate out anyone who gets left behind gets left.

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:22 AM 

                           Forrester, only if the Tarrasque makes its merry way into Technocratic lands.

                           (( I ask that Edena repost the power levels of singular nations, actually, I only ask the levels of: (1) The
                           humanoids et al (2) The Technocracy (3) The Elves et al (4) Anyone else pertinent to my decision. ))

                           (( Screw it. )) If the choice is regrettably mine, then I choose neutrality. Mess with us, and we'll take a bite
                           out of you that will make it so that you will not survive an incursion with any other force. We will continue
                           trade, but we will not publish any of our further scientific findings. From now on, we benefit from our
                           discoveries alone. The Humanoids are at a point where they can do without our knowledge. Though it is not
                           as advanced as ours, since we would have built institutions far superior to any humanoid one, and we can
                           afford the best minds (that's where hard currency comes in Forrester), we can afford to stay our ground.

                           We redouble our efforts in researching defensive technology, as well as researching something the British
                           coined "tanks." Adamantine tanks should prove to be quite an advantage over any attackers.

                           Still, we urge the humanoids to leave the elves alone, for if they are part of the Weave, then their
                           destruction can only mean the destruction of our world.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:22 AM 

                           Please, Reprisal. We Need You. We won't kill ALL the elves -- we just want Evermeet. 

                           Imagine -- the elves, FINALLY defeated at last!

                           Forrester.
                           Just Forrester. 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:22 AM 

                           Edena,

                           OOC: However this comes out...Man, has this been fun!! 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:24 AM 

                           Yes.
                           Zouron's Undead hordes are with you. So are all your allies.
                           It's just that, even with all your forces - all of you put together - you cannot win against Evermeet.
                           The island is just too heavily defended.

                           The elves used the tarrasque to clear the witchlights, then Wished it into stasis.

                           The Humanoids and their allies simply cannot break the elves alone. They MUST have the Technomancy to
                           do it, and the Technomancy has been doing the classic political thing - lots of talk, and lots of committee
                           discussions, and lots of conferences, and no action. (chuckle)

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:24 AM 

                           >GRUFFMUG! Please edit your statement. I'm >sure you meant to say that we take on the >Tarrasque after
                           it's done eating Evermeet -- >correct?

                           >Forrester 

                           Hmmm.... yes yes we will wait for for a time.
                           "Die elves Die" 

                           IP: Logged
                           Cevalic
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:26 AM 

                           Mr. Baggins, I simply do not understand war... 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:27 AM 

                           Damn you, Reprisal. I wish Lannon were here. I know he'd help.

                           When it becomes CLEAR that we cannot get additional allies, and it becomes CLEAR that we cannot take the
                           island, we will pull back into a defense posture, Edena. We will not leave -- but we will stop surface
                           incursions.

                           We'll blow them back into the Stone age from the sea. (That includes our submarines). Think England
                           during WWII. Germany could not take them . . . but oh, my, they could hurt them a lot.

                           We'll do that for at least two months . . . while gathering information on how long the Illithid have until they
                           blot out the Sun. 

                           Oh -- Edena -- you never told me whether that little piece of temporary Psionics-cancellation was possible.

                           Forrester

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:28 AM 

                           Oh, one more thing before I sleep, the destruction of the elves can't possibly mean the destruction of all of
                           Toril, the Elf happy Chosen are just protecting there jobs.

                           See if the elves go the Weave goes, Well, we already had no weave, we surived, It just gets rid of magic.
                           Most of the time no magic is a better thing than with magic. 

                           The Chosen are simply bull****ting us to keep the magic as they have gotten really accosumed to that
                           Spellfire stuff.

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:28 AM 

                           Heartened by the Declared Neutrality of the Technomancy, the elves strike back with all their anger and their
                           ferocity and their famed magic.
                           The Humanoids are forced back. Any on the island of Evermeet are destroyed.
                           The great Humanoid fleets have to fall back from Evermeet.
                           The Scro are fighting for their lives against the Elven Navy in wildspace.
                           The Githyanki have triumphed in the astral plane.
                           The elves and elementals continue to battle it out in the ethereal.

                           Across the length and breath of Evermeet, a cheer goes up, and the flag of Evermeet still waves proudly in
                           the wind over the palace of Queen Amlauril. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:30 AM 

                           (( LOL, I'm glad you got it Edena, it's the politics of self-interest, of neutrality. Though it may seem out of
                           place in a world of Good and Evil, it seems appropriate for the Technocracy, and humans in general. ))

                           We are loathe to see the elves dying in droves, though we have no love for them, we do not hate them as
                           the Humanoids do. Still, we regret to see Lord Forrester throwing his troops to their doom at Evermeet.
                           Though you say that you will not destroy all of the elves, we do not believe you. I have met you in person,
                           and you hate the elves so much that it clouds your judgement.

                           We will NOT take part in the full scale eradication of the elven people. We will stand on the sidelines and
                           wait... If it's war and conquest you want, take it somewhere else, for we do not want it.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:31 AM 

                           Very well. We will fall back.

                           Average Elven Generation: 200 years.
                           Average Humanoid Generation: 15 years.

                           Victory is assured.

                           Um, as long as the Illithid don't blot out the sun. Again, need to hear more about that.

                           Cursed Technomancers. How powerful ARE they, anyway, compared to the Humanoid Horde?

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:32 AM 

                           My undead forces (which are the only ones I sent out) are helping my alliance, but also got special order to
                           capture as many elves as possible and send them off to my demi plane.

                           Also they are able to grab artifacts and magic items, to send them the same way.

                           though we do not accept the Scro alliance, but we do strongly aid the Neoillithid with eitehr hideout in our
                           demiplane and also support in form of spells and training. 

                           Also remember we are continuously gathering resources and trying to recruit new people to our cause. 

                           IP: Logged
                           johnbrown
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:32 AM 

                           Well, the forces of Oerth, both good and evil, have to go to bed. Edena, I trust you will do right by them. Til
                           the morning... 

                           IP: Logged
                           (Page 4) 

                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:32 AM 

                           You have Evermeet under siege, Forrester.
                           They cannot leave. You have them pinned in there.
                           You cannot, it seems, manage to get in through their defenses, though.
                           A LOT of the Humanoids feel betrayed by the Technomancy, and would be happy to attack them, instead.

                           After the deaths of hundreds of thousands on both sides, a stand-off has ensued.

                           Power Levels:

                           The Technomancy, without Humanoids: 20 (they are up to 1930s technology)
                           The Humanoids and all allies: 23
                           The Elves: 18
                           The Illithid 15 (and they are exceedingly close to their goal now)

                           This takes into account war losses.

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:33 AM 

                           They....They.....They....
                           They stopped the witchlight marauders?!?
                           The Scro alliance is stunned and retreat from realmspace to regroup. Only the ground forces remain to
                           defend allies. We stop being offensive for a time to think.
                           They Will return in One months time.

                           Nok
                           "stunned quiet"

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:39 AM 

                           Very well. I had no idea that our fellow technomancers were so powerful. Very well.

                           Edena -- again, can we free the Phaerimm by nuking Psionics for a few hours/days? Zouron has a team of
                           master, MASTER psionicists helping with the problem -- and the scro (gith) were helping as well. 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:40 AM 

                           hmm seems in the time I been posting one four others have been made, evermeet didn't fall that is good,
                           but we will looth what we can, and gather as many corpses as possible for our armies, anyone we capture in
                           the fray will be offered to join our land or be set free, for a price of course (not unreasonable though).

                           I will continue to train wizards and research magic, technology and so on, making a point of keeping it
                           harmonic with nature.

                           Also forrester I will like to express that complete annihilation of a race is poor for the nature of magic, much
                           could have been lost, if that is your goal our alliance will stop. War is to win nor to eliminate species.

                           Spell jammers seem to be in masses, we will gather what helms and ships we can for research.

                           we wills till try and recruit those willing to live for the world of magic.

                           I will continue to uphold the social security to make as many as possible happy and as few as possible
                           hopelessly poor as this creates no profit, especially in trade with foreign nations

                           lastly, could we get a individual powerlevel for all grounds posted edena? just to get a hold of the situation 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:41 AM 

                           I should go so far as to warn any aggressors, or potential aggressors, that any invasion of our soil will be
                           met with our superior defensive capabilities. If it's the 1930s in our nation-states, that means we are
                           approaching not only tanks, but bombers, fully automatic infantry weapons (stuff like the Tommy and the
                           Engineer's Grease Gun) as well as the advancements in magic. We have radio, we can communicate far
                           better than the humanoids, and we have railways, and we can send reinforcements to where we need them.

                           The network is in place, and if you attack us, you will NOT survive any other battles with any other enemies.

                           (( Which Illithids are close to what goals? If they are close to blotting out the sun and all that, then it looks
                           like we're fighting the wrong war. Eh, Forrester? ))

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:41 AM 

                           The elves once more offer alliance to the Technomancy.

                           The point out that, with the combined strength of the Elven Alliance and the Technomancy, the TOTALLY
                           unreasonable and hate filled Humanoids can be contained, can be stopped.
                           Wiping them out is not suggested, not at all.
                           But the elves point out that kobolds should not have war factories producing magical firearms, cannon,
                           explosives, and whatnot.
                           Nor should orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, gnolls, and other such beings.

                           The elves think such high technology, should belong to responsible people: i.e., the Technomancy.

                           So, if the Technomancy is willing to ally, the elves will go to war to stop the maniac humanoids who are
                           running around with ironclads, machine guns, explosives, and Corellon knows what else.


                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:44 AM 

                           Zouron, you have completed your Sanctuary, and large numbers of people are going there.
                           You have succeeded in appropriating a vast quantity of Helms, magical items, and insundry things.

                           At this point, Clerics AROUND THE WORLD report that their divinations show the following:

                           The sun is about to go out.

                           The ONLY way this can be stopped is if ALL forces IMMEDIATELY assail the illithid, or ...
                           The NeoIllithid somehow stop their deep brethren from doing this thing. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:44 AM 

                           (( Edena, you know how much pain you're causing my character? Heh, he's staying up nights and wondering
                           where the hell Lannon and Buzzard are... This is tearing him apart. Not that I don't appreciate it though, you
                           are the Goddess of DMs. - uh, you are Female, right? ))

                           "We do not want to destroy anyone, so a military alliance with the humanoids is out. But we want to
                           recognize the fact that the humanoids are able to do as they wish without our interruption... What do I do?

                           "God dammit all...

                           "What do I do?"

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:44 AM 

                           I will not be aiding the humanoids this time, or any other, but simply raide the fields of battle for goodies,
                           and no no psionist of my highest caliber is available for your taking I have few, as Draco.

                           My lands will get ready for a serious assultand much magic will again be transfered to the demiplane.

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:45 AM 

                           The elves forget that the Technomancers are walking around with the exact same weapons. 

                           The elves forget that they started this entire thing.

                           However, WE have not forgotten our technomancer allies -- that was just some rude grumbling about being
                           SO CLOSE to eliminating the elves. Forgive me.

                           We saved you once before, Technomancy. And our forces are right next to yours -- the elves are in
                           Evermeet. Indeed, given our greater numbers, we supply the raw goods to many of your factories. If war
                           between us was to break out, who would be harmed the most, you, or the elves? Think about it. Evermeet
                           would go untouched, while our continent burned to the ground.

                           This would simply be foolish. We have had peace between us so far -- let us continue.

                           And decide what to do about this Illithid menace.

                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:46 AM 

                           The Scro offer an nonaggression pact to elves if they will hear us. We will meet to discuss details.

                           Nok 

                           IP: Logged
                           maddman75
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:46 AM 

                           The great Pit Fiend Garoth looks over the battlefield and shakes his head. Small minded mortals.

                           He calls an additional five pit fiends and several other devil squadrons to fight the demons of Iuz.

                           He works with the technology academy to come up with plant killing chemicals. When completed he will have
                           his troops teleport them in, defoiliating Evermeet.

                           Finally, he says "I wish the tarrasque would awaken." (Pit fiends get one wish a year you know)

                           If the elves put him back to sleep, he'll have one of his cohorts wish him back asleep.

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:48 AM 

                           The Forces of the Technocracy are rolled out in machina and are advancing on the Illithids. We will not allow
                           the destruction of this planet, for we are a part of it. I plead with all other races to do the same, for our very
                           lives are at stake.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:48 AM 

                           Since psionics are pretty much useless against the undead with a few exceptions my forces will assult the
                           deep below mind flayers immidiately, but a prime aspect will be gathering resources as we go and artifacts
                           etc. and increasing our armies letting the others take on the heavy pull. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:50 AM 

                           You forget, Reprisal, that we have our own factories, our own railroads (though perhaps we share some), our
                           own means of electronic communication. We've been developing (with your help, to some degree) this
                           technology for the last six or seven years, my good man. You may be slightly ahead of us in technology,
                           but that's about it -- note that even given the heavy losses we took in the war, we still outpower you. 

                           So peace?

                           Zouron, I am disappointed in you -- you will not be given access to the fields of death if you do not lend
                           your undead in our battle against the Illithids. They would make excellent warriors, as they could not be
                           controlled by the squid-heads. 

                           And Reprisal -- I believe that our Iron Golems would be EXCELLENT in our attacks on the Illithid. Don't you
                           think? 

                           Forrester

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:50 AM 

                           Thanks to Maddman, the tarrasque awakens, and for some reason this time Wishes don't seem to affect it.
                           This is very unfortunate for the elves.
                           The elves suffer over one million casualties, between them and their allies, and the destruction of half of
                           Evermeet, before they manage to lure the thing into the ocean.

                           The tarrasque, still hungry after eating so many elves, elven allies, and so much of Evermeet, heads for
                           mainland Faerun.

                           Wishes continue to be useless against it, and divinations show this is the fault of both the elves and the
                           devils.
                           Too many wishes thrown against the tarrasque too quickly.

                           It will be some time before it can be affected by wish spells again.

                           ---

                           Forrester, good news.
                           The tarrasque so devastated Evermeet, and the elves are so weakened, that the Humanoids are able -
                           finally - to eliminate the elves totally.
                           You have but to say the word.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:54 AM 

                           The humanoids also march on the Illithids, with their mighty Iron Golems in front. 

                           Of course, not *all* of the humanoids are going. As Phasmus has pointed out many times, we'd be helpless
                           against many of their abilities. A million or two humanoids (perhaps 20% of my force) will be held back . . .
                           just in case the elves try some foul play. 

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:54 AM 


                           I mean it, Forrester.

                           You can now destroy the elves of Toril, completely, and permanently.

                           You wanted this for all this time, and now you can do it.

                           Do you do it? Do you launch the final assault? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:55 AM 

                           May the Gods damn you for doing this Forrestor, but if you are going to use the Illithids' Plan to blot out the
                           sun as extortion on us... we will capitulate. As soon as the Illithids are defeated, we will help you take
                           Evermeet. We do so grudgingly, but I tell you not to reveal this until after we have defeated the Illithids.

                           Got it? AFTER.

                           The Elves, regrettably, will be eradicated, and we do not wish this, we do, however, wish that the world
                           continue to have light.

                           (( I still think that the Humanoids are still around the 1900-1910 level of technology, for your numbers are
                           what makes up the level of power, not your level of technology. I may be wrong, however.))

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:55 AM 

                           I will redirect all my undead forces to distract the tarresque to the underdark to the lairs of the deep illithids.

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:56 AM 

                           Edena:

                           The Word


                           Lord Forrester
                           Peacemaker


                           Okay, Pit Fiends. Time to hit the Underdark. Our total force is easily 45 or 50, with Zouron's hordes. Time to
                           kick some Illithid ass.

                           Heh heh heh. I hope that the Chosen were right. No doubt the method of Snuffing Out the Sun was partly
                           magical in nature. If most of the world's magic is sucked out because of Damage to the Weave, the
                           squid-faces will be unable to do anything against our precious sun. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:58 AM 

                           We move to gather all in a banner against the illithiads. We offer vast resources for rebuilding.
                           We have won the war with the elves the are so weakened that they will not be a threat in wildspace for a long
                           time.
                           It is time we took on the illithiads as my gith allies suggest. We must stop them for they are the true threat.
                           All our priest tell us if we don't move against them now toril. Nah, all the planes themselves are at risk.

                           Technocracy how will you live without your sun? The are attacking you. They will distroy you with a single
                           blow. It is time to give up your neutrality and act!

                           Humanoids we have crushed the elves. They will be eating berries in caves for years and thier numbers are
                           but a handfull. They are not a threat. We need you to help bring glory to humaniods. Let us crush these
                           squid together. With this victory we shall have won not one but two wars against our most powerful enemies.
                           Let none speak ill of humaniods again! To War! 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 02:58 AM 

                           Well, Forester? It's put up time.
                           You'll never get this chance again, you know.
                           Your forces can annihilate the elves now, because the tarrasque weakened them.

                           But if you go after the illithid, you will certainly suffer massive casualties, the elves will recover, and I assure
                           you they will not forget what you have already done to them. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:00 AM 

                           YES! With the help of the Technomancy, the elves will fall in DAYS. DAYS -- with the havoc the Tarrasque
                           caused. We can send some troops down to Illithid-land, and the others, with the Technocracy, will take
                           Evermeet, THEN meet our other forces down in the Underdark. 

                           Afterwards we will wish the Tarrasque into stasis -- or down to the Illithids, if possible, after taking Evermeet.

                           And again, then it's Illithid-skishing time. I hope that the harm to the Weave will slow down (or stop
                           completely) the Snuffing Out of the Sun plan. 

                           (I suppose it depends on how much Edena liked the elves . )

                           Forrester

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:02 AM 

                           Forrester, you do not have the help of the Technomancy.
                           And, you no longer need it.
                           But you cannot win against the elves unless you commit ALL your forces, now, to attacking them.
                           If you divert strength to fight the illithid, even a part of it, you cannot crush the elves.

                           The tarrasque has been lured into the Underdark by Zouron's undead (which it is eating by the hundreds.)
                           The tarrasque is now immune to Wish spells. 

                           IP: Logged


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:38 PM              


                           (Page 5) 


                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:02 AM 

                           REPRISAL: Elves first, while they are weakened.

                           THEN the Illithids. Not the other way around.

                           Now that's blackmail.

                           Edena -- let's wait to hear what he says. 

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:02 AM 

                           Gruff, we were the first to act against the Illithids, but the posts were so close that I can relate to your plight.
                           We are going to act against the Illithids, then help destroy the Elves, who, even though they will recover,
                           have done nothing to attack the Illithids. I do doubt, however, that the Elves will be able to face the
                           onslaught of the combined forces of the Technocracy and the Humanoids.

                           It's up to Edena, however.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:05 AM 

                           Edena -- we will finish the ELVES first, THEN the illithids.

                           If the Technomancy wants to make sure that we get down to Illithid-land in time, then they will help us
                           against the elves first. Painful decision for you, Reprisal, I know.

                           Assuming you cooperate -- we can both send some forces against the elves to crush them, while our other
                           troops head off to illithid-land. After taking Evermeet, our forces join us in the Underdark, as
                           reinforcements.

                           The Perfect Plan -- even better if the Weave is indeed hurt, and it hurts magic, and that hurts the Illithid
                           plan to blot out the sun.

                           Forrester

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:06 AM 

                           hmm my undead forces taken up with the task of using the tarresque against the mind flayers, I must send
                           out my mages and psionics to take as many elves to safety as possible. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:08 AM 

                           Edena -- the plan is simple. 

                           Either the Technomancy helps us take Evermeet quickly, or they do not.

                           If they do, then we can BOTH divide our forces very easily -- send some against the elves, send some
                           against the Illithid.

                           If they do not, then again, it is fairly easy. They go down to the Illithid, and we -- ALL of the humanoid/devil
                           forces -- take Evermeet. And then rush to help the effort against the Illithid.

                           Every army needs reinforcements, after all . . . 
                           Well, let me know how it goes -- the first part, that is (elf-crushing, and the Technomancy/Zouron vs the
                           Illithid), before you move me on to the 2nd part (where we rush to the Technomancy's defense and kick
                           illithid ass).

                           I want to know what the effect on the Weave was when the elves perish.

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:09 AM 

                           Forrester, I can assure you that we will defeat the elves, but the Illithids proove to be the most important
                           enemy. Edena herself has divined the fact that without your forces, we will lose the Sun.

                           This cannot be allowed to happen.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:10 AM 

                           Oh, go ahead, Zouron. If you want to save a couple thousand elves, go right ahead. No more, though. No
                           more. We need to concentrate on that blotting-out-the-sun thing, after all . Remember elves have long
                           memories. I read it in someone's signature file.

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:11 AM 

                           gathering suviving elves, recruiting new wizards,gathering resoruces, researching and rebuilding our udnead
                           army is my goals for now 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:12 AM 

                           Forrester shows much wisdom. The chosen have already said that without the elves the weave will collaspe.
                           Without the weave the illithiad will be easy to defeat. However, I cannot help you as much against the
                           illithiad if you destroy the elves first as all Scro spelljammer will leave realmspace until we create helmless
                           spelljammers (which we have been working on for years). Also, all extraplaner help will disappear. We will
                           leave vast numbers of scro and thri-kreen to help in your assult and the githyanki/githzeral/elemental
                           armies will help in the astral and etheral planes.

                           Nok 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:13 AM 

                           Reprisal -- with the Weave hurt, the illithid will not be able to block out the sun as easily or soon. (Can I get
                           divinitory support on this? It makes sense to me.) 

                           And the Illithid have a power of 15 -- you have one of 20. And there are Zouron's undead. And the
                           Tarrasque!! You can certainly manage the first one or two thrusts -- we will be there SOON. I swear this to
                           you. I'm not losing this world after ridding it of elves. 

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:17 AM 

                           We need to know for sure, Forrester, we need to know for sure, my clerics are now communing with their
                           Gods. But for now, any pressure on the Illithids will slow their progression. You make sure we have a place at
                           your side, for as soon as we know that the eradication of the elves will weaken any attempt at blotting out
                           the Sun, we will divert our reserves to your front. That will be approximately half of our forces at your side.

                           Will this be good?

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:21 AM 

                           Absolutely, Reprisal. That will certainly be sufficient to guarantee the elves' doom. 

                           It is a wondrous solution, actually. The elves' general cheatiness and connection to magic will spell the end
                           of the Illithid's plans! (Their plan for blocking out the sun MUST depend on magic in part, after all -- or
                           else, what good were the Phaerimm to their research?) 

                           Assuming that this plan will work, we WILL make sure that Zouron's elf-freeing is kept to a minimum. Not
                           that the elves would trust Mr. Lord of the Undead, also Former Enemy, farther than they could throw him,
                           anyway . . . 

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:26 AM 


                           (The following assumes Forrester goes ahead and obliterates the elves. Based on the last post I read
                           before writing this, he had indicated that he is taking this course of action.)

                           Forrester has chosen.

                           In one great climatic battle, the Elven Alliance is destroyed.
                           Millions of Humanoids die in this attack.
                           Hundreds of thousands perish among the Githyanki, Githzerai, Scro, everyone who is aiding the humanoids.

                           The elves are obliterated, and Evermeet is overrun. 
                           Leuthilspar is put to the torch, her people massacred, the palace of Queen Amlauril goes smashing down.

                           The Faerie Folk alliance loses tens of thousands of it's people (more than 2/3rds of their force), and flee
                           weeping from the island.
                           The dwarves and gnomes are obliterated. Even the kender cannot escape.

                           Hundreds of thousands of elves, all that remain on Toril, plus their elven allies from other worlds - they all
                           die, or are taken as slaves.

                           Across the length and breath of the ruined desert that was Evermeet, the humanoid cheers of victory go up.
                           The flags of the humanoids rise over the ruins of Leuthilspar.

                           An end is come to the elves of Toril.

                           Likewise, the Elven Imperial Navy is swept out of Realmspace, and the Scro are victorious.
                           The remaining Elven Fleet reassembles on another Crystal Sphere.

                           The elves have one final surprise for all of you, though, and it isn't nice.
                           It isn't nice. It's not nice at all.

                           The elves, in their last desperation, throw several dozen Wrath of the Just spells.

                           Evermeet literally blows itself apart in titantic convulsions and volcanic eruptions. An avalanche the likes of
                           which has not been seen since the Sundering plummets into the ocean.
                           The first tsunami heads for the coast. It is over 2,000 feet high. Guess what happens when it hits?

                           Then Evermeet convulses, and explodes. The entire world of Toril lights up, the light reflecting off of the
                           moons, as a titanic fireball a hundred miles across rockets up into near space, hanging off Toril like a
                           lightbulb.

                           A titanic earthquake grips all of Toril.
                           Cities shatter, buildings toppling, smashing down, riven asunder. 
                           Trees tumble down, their trunks split.
                           Massive fissures open in the ground, sucking everything down into them, enormous waterfalls the size of the
                           Gulf Stream pouring into them, whole mountains shattering and crumbling into the void. Across Toril,
                           volcanoes explode into red, unholy life.

                           The Technomancy suffers massive destruction from this quake.
                           Factories collapse, boilers explode, steel beams are ripped in half, concrete ceilings smash down, the cries
                           of tens of thousands of terrified people suddenly silenced.
                           Mines cave in, there are vast natural gas explosions, pipelines are broken, railroads are knocked out. All
                           communications are knocked out. Most roads are knocked out.
                           Enormous fires are set in most cities. The new art of firefighting is not a match for this, because the newly
                           built water mains are broken.

                           What the Technomancy suffers, is also suffered by the nations in league with the elves.
                           Undermountain collapses, caving in.
                           The tsunamis destroy the entire western coastline, eradicating, among other places, Icewind Dale, Luskan,
                           Waterdeep, Candlekeep, Coastal Amn, Coastal Tethyr, and most of Calimshan, sweeping scores of miles
                           inland (hundres of miles inland in some cases.)

                           Zakhara suffers the same fate as the Technomancy. All communication from Zakhara ceases.
                           Kara-Tur also suffers the same fate, although they avoid the tsunamis. Communications from Kara-Tur
                           cease, also.

                           Maztica takes the full brunt of the waves, and the earthquakes are greater there. Vast areas of tropical
                           forest are wiped out, and whole cultures come to an end as waves half a mile high bring Armaggedon to that
                           unfortunate continent.

                           The Weave staggers from the explosion, and all magic is disrupted.
                           Magic becomes extremely unreliable, with large numbers of spells going Wild, and others killing their casters
                           when thrown.

                           However ...

                           The illithid are also stopped.

                           The explosion is so great vast areas of the Underdark collapse.
                           Everyone and everything caught in this collapse is killed.
                           A greater part of the NeoIllithid perish.
                           A greater part of the Svirfnebli perish.
                           Mithral Hall and Citadel Adbar are reduced to smithereens.

                           In the deepest deep of the Underdark, the earthquake hits the Illithid just as they are preparing to douse
                           the sun.
                           Tens of thousands of illithid perish as their caverns and tunnels collapse.
                           Plans are buried under tons of rock.
                           Carefully stored up psionic power is unleashed, and goes off randomly, causing further havoc.
                           The Elder Brain screams in terror and pain (perhaps for the first time) as the death agonies of thousands of
                           illithid hit it.

                           The illithid attempt to blot out the sun is halted, at least for now, at least for a decade.
                           All access to the illithid, through the Underdark, is not cut off ... half the Underdark has caved in.

                           On the surface of Toril, gigantic Wild Magic storms from hell race across the surface of the world.
                           Hurricane force winds topple whole forests, tear the roofs off buildings, drive people screaming for shelter.
                           Crops are smashed flat in the fields.
                           Multicolored lightning flickers and plays across the sky, occasionally blowing giant holes in the ground.

                           Freak cold and heat waves hit all parts of the planet.

                           Then the sky goes dark. The enormous cloud of dust raised by the destruction of Evermeet fills all of Toril's
                           atmosphere, cutting off the sunlight and it's life giving warmth.
                           Across Toril, it grows dark.
                           Across Toril, it starts to grow cold.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:33 AM 

                           of course we fully retreat until such times where we can return safely with what we have.

                           hidding from this new destruction but also studying the wild weave in action trying to find ways to repair it.

                           perhaps we have success who knows perhpas mages are going to be a dangerous job forever, humanoids
                           and tech freaks you proved your points, someone can be 100% stupid and still have power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 3) Thread Two of the 1st IR*

IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:36 AM 

                           Whups! 

                           Sorry about that, Reprisal. Looks like I killed off half of your forces as well. 

                           Ah, it doesn't matter. The Illithid's efforts have been stopped! 
                           (EDENA -- have the Phaerimm been freed? If so, are they getting REVENGE?!) 

                           And the ELVES ARE GONE! GONE GONE GONE!

                           So let's recap . . . 

                           Before this started:
                           Most humanoids lived in caves, barely subsisting off of fungi, cave lizards, and grubs. 
                           Elves everywhere!

                           And NOW:
                           Most humanoids live in caves, barely subsisting off of fungi, cave lizards, and grubs.
                           NO ELVES ANYWHERE! 

                           WOOHOO!!!!!

                           Might I suggest we move to a peacetime economy, Reprisal? Well, we will need to build weapons of war, in
                           case other-worlders get uppity (not that this planet's a huge prize right now), but you know what I mean.

                           Sorry about the whole almost-destruction-of-the-world thing. It's the elves fault. Talk about your sore losers!
                           Whiny little bastards, aren't they?

                           Oh, I'm sorry. WEREN'T they ?

                           With our numbers and both of our technology, we can rebuild. Humans and Humanoids, allies, now that the
                           demi-human menace has been eliminated? Without your help, after all, the elves would not have been
                           erased from existence. We owe you a great debt. 

                           Forrester
                           Finally, Peace! (Until Edena screws with us again . . . )

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:36 AM 

                           Dearest Wife, 

                           I sit in the House of Commons and look out the window, and I see nothing but destruction. We had
                           something, really we did, but, it seems, fate was against us. I now look back at all of the mistakes I had
                           made, and await my execution at the hands of my fellows. I made the choices, and I alone should pay for
                           them.

                           I only hope that they who keep the records of this dark time will remember my name not as a vile,
                           destroyer of worlds, but as a man who believed what he was doing was the best for his people. I regret so
                           many things, but the one thing I do not regret is the force behind my actions: the ideas behind the
                           Revolution. Had the coins dropped in a different way, we might have built a civilization based on life,
                           liberty, and equality.

                           Alas, it was not to be true, and for that I am deeply sorry. I would take my own life, but it does not seem
                           right, I should pay for my mistakes. I wish I had made the time to have a child with you, dearest, but I
                           guess, that is not what fate has planned for me.

                           In another life, my sweetest of all,

                           Iain Payne (<-- Character's name).

                           (( On a more delightful note, I sincerely believe that this is the most amazing experience in my Roleplaying
                           career. I applaud everyone involved, especially Edena, Forrester, and the absent Blood Jester for playing
                           like I've never seen before. ))

                           GOOD JOB EVERYONE, this should have been the D&D movie,

                           Reprisal.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:36 AM 

                           The Chosen are either dead or (at the least) temporarily banished.
                           The explosion so badly damaged the Weave that this was inevitable. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:39 AM 

                           Hmm, I was under the impression that the Elves bombed us back into the stone-age with their death throws,
                           Forrester.

                           This seems to be the best place to stop, too, I might add, we should start an OOC thread and talk about
                           what just happened. This reads like a history book.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:40 AM 

                           Half the phaerimm were killed in the explosion and collapse.
                           The rest were freed.
                           They immediately turned and slaughtered any and all illithid they could, but the phaerimm found their
                           magic disrupted as well.

                           The phaerimm flee, and find what refuge they can, in underground caves that still stand, while the cataclysm
                           rages around them.

                           IP: Logged
                           TheBurnedManAtWork
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:41 AM 

                           As I Dregoth and other defilers are not dependant on the Weave (we gain magic from lifeforce)....

                           I will use the Psionatrix at Forresters demand....

                           I will show that our magic works without the Weave...

                           *So did the spell work* 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:44 AM 

                           Statement from Edena:

                           IF the remaining dragons, the Faerie Folk, the remnant of the Technomancy, and the angels work together
                           (and I do mean work together, closely, and as frantically as possible) ...

                           They will be able to recover enough magic to save themselves.
                           With magic, they can keep warm.
                           With magic, they can save enough crops to survive.
                           With magic, they can endure until the sky clears - which should take several decades.

                           If the peoples of Toril, at this point, cooperate, they can survive.
                           It will not be a pleasant survival, but it will be survival, and there will be a future.

                           If they do not cooperate, well ... finis.
                           Except for those hiding underground, and living off of fungi, roots, and moss. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:44 AM 

                           I don't know that the story's completely finished, Reprisal . . . I think we've got that final chapter to write
                           yet.

                           Yes, we're in the Stone Age, so to speak. But my people have been there for quite awhile, and they still
                           have the plans for technology that they had before this occurred. England rebuilt quickly after the war. So did
                           Japan and Germany, come to think of it. Within one of our generations, we will be strong again.

                           Will the final chapter be one of peace between humanoids and humans, of rebuilding our world (while
                           making it safe from intruders)? I would like to think so. But it's in your court, as you represent the
                           Technomancy. But you have our assistance, if need be. We are far more used to living in caves than you are
                           . . . this isn't as big a deal to us as it is to you. 

                           Forrester
                           Technomancy's Friend 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:45 AM 

                           Burned Man, it did not work right. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Blood Jester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:45 AM 

                           Apologies to everyone for missing the final days of Toril. I went to sleep with the thread at 214 posts. I
                           wake up, go to work, and you maniacs had brought it to 373!!! From there it has (over several threads)
                           gained another 186 posts! I skimmed as fast as I could to catch up, but between actually working here at
                           work, and the insane rate you guys were going at, I had no chance. I had sent Edena a plan of battle this
                           morning to help with the time I would be gone, but our DM has not the spell of MS Word, so it was all for
                           naught. Thanks for a great romp, even you sick elf-hating b*st*rds! Too bad we can't try a game IRL.

                           Farewell Toril

                           Blood Jester

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:46 AM 

                           I guess, if it's still up to me, the player, if not the character, I would most likely push for this cooperation
                           with anyone wholeheartedly, both I and my character value the lives of those he fought for...

                           I would like to know what my population does when it comes to my character. Do they lynch me like I fear
                           they do? Or do they embrace me? Is it something in between?

                           Rep.

                           (Post edit cleared up what I was replying to...)

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged

                           (Page 6) 

                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:48 AM 

                           hmm we can always try to talk edena into running a PBEM like this ;-) with a number of max actions per
                           week then all have a chance hehe.

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:49 AM 

                           Blood Jester, you are now in charge of the Faerie Folk alliance.

                           The Realm of Faerie was not affected at all by the explosion.
                           It would make a great refuge for cold, starving people (although they might never want to leave again.)

                           ((Blood Jester, I read your letter fully. All actions you stated were to be undertaken, were undertaken fully.
                           The elves did try to make up for mistakes. They did try to heal. They did try for reason and sanity.
                           They fought to the end, and they would have survived, but the devils unleashed the tarrasque among them,
                           then the Humanoids hit them with everything they had.
                           Certain bitter elves decided that, if their ancient homeland was to be destroyed, they sure as heck were
                           going to take as many of their foes with them as possible.))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:49 AM 

                           Well -- Edena puts the question in different terms. 

                           Will the Technomancy work with the Faerie folk to rebuild? Or will they work with their allies, the Humanoids?
                           These roots aren't all that bad, after all. And with our technology we can build greenhouses, and
                           underground farms, and so on . . . Plus, there's always fish! 

                           Or would you rather join forces with your old enemies -- the ones who tried to kill you, again, and again, and
                           again? 

                           Perhaps it is possible that all three might work together -- I do not know. 

                           Let me know, Reprisal . . . 

                           Forrester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:51 AM 

                           The Technocracy will work with anyone willing... ((Favouring the Humanoids, who have not raised a hand in
                           our direction, though they rattled their sabres a few times... hehe, I think we needed that kick in the butt
                           anyway, Forrester.))

                           And I edited my previous post, basically, I ask if my character survives his mistakes, I'm thinking that he
                           did if Edena doesn't say that he is...

                           Still, he will try to do what is best for the remnants of his people,

                           Reprisal.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Bran Blackbyrd
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:53 AM 

                           Well, I sincerely doubt many of our druids survived the ass kicking Toril just received. :\
                           I'll organize anyone left alive among the nature spirits and faerie folk, may Bacchus guide and protect us
                           all, into a coherant group and begin healing the planet. This will be the first step in a process that may not
                           end for millions of years, but we are part of nature, and nature moves on. 
                           No matter what, nature always moves on...

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:53 AM 

                           Excellent, Reprisal. We will work with you to rebuild our world.

                           It would be a shame if after all of this, ALL of this, started by the accursed elves, that we ended up building
                           to the typical Humanoids versus Everyone Else garbage that has gone on for millenia. 

                           Now that the elves are gone -- and the damned Kender, too -- we can finally have peace. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           PS I need to add that that last effort was just SO DAMN ELVEN! "We can't live here, so NONE OF YOU can live
                           here either! And that INCLUDES all of our ALLIES!" 

                           Egotistical bastards!

                           Oh, wait . . . I mean, 

                           DEAD egotistical bastards!

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:53 AM 

                           Note: What Forrester began on Toril, was finished by the githyanki, the devils, and the scro in particular
                           across all of Toril and across all of Realmspace.
                           Realmspace is now empty of elves.

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 03:57 AM 

                           Bran's decision to add the Druidical Alliance to your aid significantly helps matters, in terms of your survival.
                           Most of Bran's Alliance survived.

                           There ARE still kender in the world, especially in the Technomancy.
                           Kender are not easy to eradicate.

                           The Dragon Overlords of Krynn have an offer to Toril:

                           We can clear the clouds. We can restore the climate.
                           We can eventually restore the Weave.
                           We will do all of this if:

                           You all agree to become our slaves. Unconditional surrender is expected, in letter and spirit.
                           You will survive.
                           You will live. Under Dragon Rule.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:03 AM 

                           What is this, a damned Robert Jordan series?! 

                           Can't we ever rest in peace?!

                           Edena: I realize that large rocks landed on the Illithid heads. I would be surprised if at least some of their
                           artifacts weren't now unguarded. High-level gobln rogues (whatever ones we have left) are going to try to
                           make their way deep into the Underdark, to see what they can see. 

                           Now, didn't the destruction of the Weave affect our portals? Can the Dragonslugs really just ride in here? 

                           Lucky for us we're living underground . . . h'm.

                           Perhaps help from Oerth? 

                           I'm tired. I just wiped out a race. Any ideas, Reprisal? 

                           Forrester The Tired 

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:05 AM 

                           Reprisal has to be at his classes in about nine hours, he has to wake up in four hours as it takes him forty
                           minutes to get to the school. He is now going to sleep.

                           The Technocracy will do whatever is most logical. If the Dragon Lords are more than 2.5x the power level of
                           both the Technocracy, Humanoids and any of our allies, the Technocracy might capitulate. 

                           (post edit)
                           Our first impulse is to resist, we just won a battle of epic proportions by the skin of our teeth, but are we in a
                           position to fight a new enemy? Only time, and Edena, will tell...
                           (/post edit)

                           Back in about eleven hours,

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

                           [This message has been edited by Reprisal (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:06 AM 


                           Comment from Edena_of_Neith

                           You chose to fight.
                           The fighting escalated into all out war.
                           The war has wrecked the world of Toril.

                           - - -

                           Now, I have a new question for ALL of you.
                           A simple question (or two.)

                           How will you go about rebuilding Toril?
                           What kind of world will you rebuild from the ashes of war?

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Bran Blackbyrd
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:09 AM 

                           Of course, as part of our effort to heal the planet we're more than happy to release that experimental
                           vegetation I mentioned earlier. This stuff grows so fast it makes kudzu look like an oak tree. With the
                           climate growing colder it may hamper things a bit, but soon the plants will provide much needed shelter,
                           fiber for clothes, and food. Besides, we didn't engineer a super plant that would wither up and die because
                           of a little frost!

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm 

                           IP: Logged
                           TheBurnedManAtWork
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:09 AM 

                           Dregoth increases the colonization of Toril by athasians, especially as vast areas are now without any force
                           controlling them...

                           Come children of Athas, worship me and I will grant you a new fertile world to possess and hold. Come...

                           IP: Logged
                           Reprisal
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:10 AM 

                           Damn, heh, I might end up staying up all night if it keeps getting interesting like this... Still, the world we
                           build depends on the cards we're dealt, if these Dragon Lords are overwhelmingly powerful, the Technocracy
                           might not be able to survive, and that's paramount to everything...

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Blood Jester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:10 AM 

                           After seeing the destruction that the mortal races wreaked upon their own world, the races of Faerie seek
                           shelter in their own realms, sadly shutting themselves off from everyone else. They see no future for
                           themselves in a world of cold iron and steel, blackened skies, and absent the beauty of Elves. They weave
                           spells of dreamstuff that will rest lightly on the minds of all sentient creatures, sinking in whenever they
                           sleep. They can only hope that, over time, the other races start to believe the Faeries legend, and forget
                           about them. Only thus might they live in safety. They bring with them any magical beasts willing to come
                           under permanent truce, a few of each surviving natural beast, and what few Druids that survived the
                           cataclysm. The portal to their realm is sealed with tears.

                           Blood Jester

                           Laugh 'til you cry. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:11 AM 

                           Well, we're definitely not capitulating. Just hiding in the Underdark, and rebuilding our factories. Should not
                           be too difficult a task -- our numbers are still considerable, and, as previously mentioned, we breed like
                           rabbits. We knew the Dragonlords would be threatening us, at some point -- and talked about creating
                           some technomagical Dragon-slayin' gear. But who knows whether we have easy access to it at this point.

                           I need sleep -- I'll be back in about 10 hours as well. The Humanoids will hide below the surface and
                           rebuild, though should things get bad, we will consider running to Oerth, or calling to Oerth (and Iuz, he
                           owes me one, and we do have better technology that he does -- on paper, at least) for help. And we still
                           have friends among the scro -- humanoid friends, come to think of it. 

                           . . . but I hope we can take a little break!

                           Forrester The Tired
                           Elf? What's an Elf? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:17 AM 

                           Hold on! Edena -- are the portals all COMPLETELY open?! Still?

                           Also, Dregoth, you were here with a ton of Athasians already, when the Big One hit. I'm sure you've got
                           more, but don't knock yourself out. There aren't THAT many Athasians. 

                           Oh, wait. You're another target for the Dragonlords. Never mind . . . welcome to Toril! Unless the Scro can
                           keep you out. And given their power, I would be surprised if they could not, Edena . . . ?

                           Meanwhile, the humanoids breed and build below the surface -- aiding their friends the Technomancy when
                           possible, of course.

                           Edena -- to answer your question, IF the portals are shut for a time (say a decade -- not unreasonable,
                           especially if the Scro are with us, as they seem to be), then we will build a COOPERATIVE world. Humanoids
                           and Humans (and okay, maybe one or two Kender) will work together to rebuild our world. 

                           If all of the portals are open and tens of thousands of people can just come on through -- well, then your
                           question is kind of moot, isn't it? In which case the humanoids breed and build, breed and build . . . 

                           Forrester

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 04:33 AM 


                           quote:

                           Originally posted by Reprisal:

                           (( On a more delightful note, I sincerely believe that this is the most amazing experience in my Roleplaying
                           career. I applaud everyone involved, especially Edena, Forrester, and the absent Blood Jester for playing
                           like I've never seen before. ))

                           GOOD JOB EVERYONE, this should have been the D&D movie,

                           Reprisal.

                           And I too, wish to thank Blood Jester, Reprisal, Phasmus, Riot Gear, and all of the somewhat "lesser"
                           players (especially Maddman75 and Zouron) who actually had lives, and so could not log in three times a
                           day for hours at a time . I got into this late, but apparently just in time -- and it's been incredibly fun. 

                           Of course, I have to reserve the most thanks for Edena, who kept the story going and kept the story
                           probably EXACTLY as complex as it possibly could be without bogging things down. Incredible job, Edena! 

                           Of course, this is all premature if Edena is going to get revenge on us by smacking us around with the
                           Dragon Lords. But I can't be here for 10 hours, so I hope Toril can stand without me during that time . 

                           Forrester
                           Elf-Slayer Extraordinaire
                           Peacemaker 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:03 AM 


                           (solemn look)

                           I see some people are still fighting for the World of Toril, and it's future.
                           This is fortunate and good.

                           But the departure of the Faerie is very unfortunate, and ungood.

                           The Faerie could have substituted for the Elves.
                           Without either the Elves or the Faerie to sustain it, the Weave will die.
                           When the Weave dies, life ends.

                           This has not happened yet, but it will happen if the Faerie truly do depart.
                           The dragons plead with the Faerie to stay.
                           Even the phaerimm plead with the Faerie to stay.

                           They ask for mercy. They ask for help. They point out that they were victims, both races, and not
                           purpentrators of the conflict.

                           Remnants of the dwarves and gnomes, and kender, congregate with what remains of the Technomancy.
                           If the NeoIllithid spokesman is willing, they also congregate with the Technomancy, or what remains of it.

                           All the Gates to other worlds are now down.
                           The Dragon Overlords of Krynn find themselves shut out.
                           The demons, devils, and remaining Outsiders continue to battle each other, but the vast majority return
                           home.

                           No landing is possible on Toril from Wildspace. The atmosphere is filled with dust, and the skies over the
                           world are pitch black, except for the reddish glow of volcanoes.

                           Bran's Druids realize that without the Faerie, life will end. Perhaps they can talk the Faerie into staying.

                           There is a general consensus that the Humanoids (or the remnant of them, for most were killed in the war
                           and the cataclysm) should be wiped out.
                           It was their hatred and violence that annihilated the elves and brought on catastrophe.
                           This is the consensus among the surviving nations that were allied with the elves, in Kara-Tur, and even in
                           Zakhara.
                           It is also the consensus among the dragons.
                           Whether the Technomancy or the Illithid and NeoIllithid, or the remnants thereof, agree with them, is up to
                           you.

                           ((Thank you for the compliments, those of you who have sent them. I appreciate them.))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:09 AM 

                           I must rule, sadly, that ... if ... this Thread dies here, due to lack of interest, or if the Faerie do not return to
                           Toril (that's up to Blood Jester) - either one, it's over.
                           Toril is finished.

                           If the Thread continues AND Blood Jester changes his mind, perhaps there is still a chance.
                           If. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:31 AM 


                           Note:

                           If Blood Jester does decide his Faerie Folk return, Blood Jester will be in a position to dictate terms to all of
                           you.

                           And you will have to abide by those terms, like it or lump it. 
                           In letter and spirit, you will be obliged to do as the Faerie tell you to.

                           For if you do not abide by Blood Jester's terms, the Faerie can always walk out again, and leave you to die.

                           The only exception to this are the illithid, who can use their psionic powers to leave Toril.
                           Which they will be forced to do, if the Faerie don't return. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Blood Jester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:32 AM 

                           (The Dragons and the Phaerimm fall under the heading of 'Magical Beasts' invited to come with the Faerie
                           under permanent truce. But...)

                           The Faerie offer to retain a connection to Toril via Dreams. They truly fear to remain physically connected to
                           the realms and its inhabitants, but they have less than no desire to see anymore deaths among their allies
                           or the (few) innocent bystanders (the very idea repulses them at this point). If this will not suffice to sustain
                           the weave, some will sacrifice themselves and stay (as many as necessary), but most will still leave, species
                           survival is a strong instinct, and they still believe that the machines will make their sacrifice moot by
                           destroying them (quickly or slowly, it will happen.) The offer to the Dragons and Paehrimm and Druids
                           stands.

                           The Faerie await, finding peace in none of the possibilities before them.

                           Blood Jester 

                           IP: Logged
                           Blood Jester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:40 AM 

                           Dictate terms?...

                           If the Faerie must stay in entirety, then their own survival necessitates the elimination of the cold iron and
                           steel machines and their pollutants. Therefore...Tech must be left in its grave.

                           After all, it is one thing to stay to save others, it is another thing to stay and suicide your entire race(s),
                           ending in the same mass die-off that leaving and surviving would cause.

                           {edit} And the faeries shall be the keepers of the Elven lore, knowledge, and High Magics.


                           Blood Jester

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Blood Jester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 05:45 AM 

                           I leave for the day, will check back this afternoon, PLEASE don't nail me with another 200 post day! 

                           ------------------
                           Laugh 'til you die. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Alzem Dalcama
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 07:47 AM 

                           Blood Jester the angles want to offer you a proposal that you might find acceptable. During the day of
                           destruction when the elves tried to kill all in an act of desperation we were able to use our magic to prevent
                           the tidal waves and earthquakes from destroying Haven, our island of Hope. If you wish, you can bring your
                           forces here to live, here we can help you restore this planet back to the lush and fertile land that it once
                           was. Upon our island you will find many magical beasts, those who had nothing to do with this pointless
                           violence, but our suffered none the less. Here you will also see the remaining forces of the elves, those we
                           were able to save from the humanoids and their own folly. While their are not as many elves as before,
                           they sill number in the thousands, and strive to heal the wounds their world has suffered. Here on our island
                           there is no dust clouds and the sun shines warmly upon the ground birds sing, brooks gurgle, and life is
                           pretty good. But if you wish to come here then you will have to abide by the rules. You shall commit
                           no violence upon another. You shall help to restore the world to is former beauty. We shall also send
                           representives to the Druidic alliance led by the high Druid Bran asking if they would like to join us here to
                           assist us in reclaiming this world, or to come here as a refuge from their work across Toril. We will leave you
                           with this thought; while darkness and cold strike through to the heart of Toril, here in Haven we are a Light
                           in the darkness, Warmth to the frozen, and Hope to the lost. We can show the people the way, but in the
                           end it is up to you, the elves, and the humanoids to prevent such a tragedy from happening again.

                           In case you are worried about our defenses here to assure your safety, we have pledged to fight to the
                           death to protect those we invite to stay on our island. Since that dreadful day the Toril itself shuddered our
                           numbers have doubled in size with the addition of thousands of Divas, Planetar, and Solars to protect this
                           island. We also have the support of over 1000 Marut's to help guard this island, so yes here you would be
                           safe, safer than anywhere else on this planet.

                           Alzem, Head Solar of St Cuthbert.

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!"

                           [This message has been edited by Alzem Dalcama (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           (Page 7) 

                           Author 
                           Topic: 
                           TheBalor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 08:56 AM 

                           Hrm...Dragon Highlords? I say we accept. They can clear the skies and help us out. We can always rebel at a
                           later date.

                           ------------------

                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 08:56 AM 

                           Well, seeing that Edena totally ignored my post about the tactics of Estlor and Eleminster, I'll just pick up
                           from here *boo, Ednea... Bad god!*

                           Estlor and Eleminster offer those of this world that wish to survive an alternative. Essentially, 'Mini is the only
                           one left with any sort of serious magical power. He is willing to use it to preserve the weave in the only way
                           he knows how at this point...

                           Go to an alternate dimension and import elves.

                           His travels have alerted him to the fact of a place called the "Known World" where the elves, though
                           unconcerned in the lives of humanity, have lost their homeland. They are a peace-loving race, willing to work
                           with others to build a new world, and they have powerful spells that can alter the climate and weather
                           patterns enough to bring rain and winds to clear the skies.

                           They are williling to accept the technology remaining from after the time of the war as long as it is used
                           responsibly and for the good of everyone.

                           They are even willing to enter negotiations with Forrester to see to it that the humanoids that remain alive
                           are capable of living as a civilized race.

                           These elves have only one term. They wish a homeland.

                           Blood Jester's Faeries will remain the keeper of the lore the Toril elves had. However, these new elves will
                           work to heal the world and the weave.

                           Edena permitting, do you accept Eleminster's offer?

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                           IP: Logged
                           Riot Gear
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 09:07 AM 

                           Hubris....


                           Ate.


                           The Illithid were NOT destroyed by the cave in. In fact, by then the vast majority of us had left to
                           Demiplanes of our own construction.

                           We are angry, but we had the sense to stay our hand. We realized that for now, we should watch.

                           But first, we are going to be the living hell out of those bastard humanoids! Terrible wrath shall fall down
                           upon them.

                           You know face a race that cannot be destroyed or demoralized, a race without a homeland and our own
                           powerful Technopsimagitech. Of course, you don't know this - At first.

                           Vast legions of Illithid 'Plane Shift' in to existence above Humanoid territory and rain down Meteor Storms
                           upon your armies and cities, then vanish back in to their new home demi-plane of New Umbra. Every single
                           day, the surface areas of your countries, what there is, is shattered with a barrage of Meteor Storms,
                           Disintigrate, Earthquake, Fireball, Lightning Bolt, Acid Arrows, and Power Word Blind spells. The storm is
                           terrible and horrendous, and is visible for miles.

                           And it happens EVERY DAY.

                           This is just us SKIRMISHING. When we move in for the kill, a whole lot of things are going to die.

                           By the way, a vast Exodus of Illithid from all planes are moving to New Umbra, a demiplane we constructed
                           using hundreds of Genesis manifestations. So we don't give a rats ass about Toril, it can burn to shreds for
                           all we care, and take the Underdark with it.

                           We have a homeland, and it isn't here.

                           Fortunately for you all, for now we are only focusing our wrath upon the humanoids, whose land is being
                           barraged, once a day, by a vast swarm of destructive spells from about 100 15+ level Illithid Wizards.
                           Smart people stay far, far away from Humanoid territory, and upwind.

                           On the plus side, all this magical power influxing from other planes is giving the Weave a boost, so it's
                           doing much better.

                           By the way, Forrester, did I mention it was ME who started the first offensive against you? Ha ha!

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 09:10 AM 

                           I'd like to mention now might be a good time to seriously consider Eleminster's proposal, as the illithids
                           may just become a serious threat when they're done chewing on the humanoids.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                           IP: Logged
                           Bagguns
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 09:33 AM 

                           Might I humbly suggest some Rules of Engagement (ROE) for the next "war" of this type that takes place on
                           the boards (even a rehash of this war)?

                           1. There is one arbiter, who "starts the war" going. Said arbiter a) creates a new email address expressly for
                           the purpose of recieving updates from the races and factions b) outlines the beginning conditions of the war
                           and any races involved c) provides regular updates on the board as to the state of war d) approves or
                           disapproves new races or factions enetering the war and may arbitrarily include races if they have a chance
                           of getting involved e) assigns Leaders and Advisors to races...those races with "more democratic"
                           governments (Confederacy, republic etc) will have no one leader but must reach consensus on all actions.

                           2. There will be no posting of race or faction battle stratgy, diplomacy or any other action to the board...all
                           posts go to the arbitrator's "War Email", who then sifts through and decides what happens. This info is
                           posted weekly (each race or faction has one week at a time to respond with strategy)
                           This gives the benefit of enemies not knowing what's going on until AFTER it has happened.

                           3. Factions can make Alliance through email, but all joint decisions must be approved by both parties.

                           Feel free to flame rip troll whatever. Just seemed to me it would make the "wars" go smoother and be more
                           fun. Keeps [people from just blurting out that they're Jedi or Superheroes or something and then mucking it
                           all up. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gez
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 09:48 AM 

                           So, I leave the board 4 days, and during this time the people managed to destroy the world !
                           Great.
                           I blame this on those taliban druids who wanted to start the war for no good reason, while myself was
                           (initially) trying to help everyone use this new knowledge for the good of everyone.

                           From the shattered remnant of the world, I gather some shards and create a little crystal sphere.
                           I hide it carefully and weave all kind of protection around it.
                           Inside, I put sample of what I want to survive: plants, animals, etc.
                           I teleport then in those rare Gnome Druid who were helping me to design the pollutionless engine.
                           I teleport then in some humanoids who have a place in my world: gnomes, some humans, some dwarves,
                           some halflings. I would have put some elves also if they weren't all dead and if I had found some
                           reasonnable enough to understand peace and cooperation is possible, and that something new is not
                           necessarily something evil.
                           I even teleport in some Kobolds, Goblins, etc., carefully selected among the less agressive and
                           evil-oriented.

                           Casting a powerful spell, I erase from their memories all trace of this disastrous war, its cause and its
                           trauma. In fact, I make them all amnesiacs.

                           Then I gather them in one place, and appear to them, and speak to them.

                           I learn them how to make marvels. I told them that marvels were created before, but were destroyed
                           because of greed, obscurantism and bellicism. I told them they should all work together, and always be
                           careful and wise, always examinating the consequences of an act before making it.
                           Hence, I become a NG greater god of peace, knowledge, friendship and wisdom.

                           I told them the way of wizard, wise people mastering magic and technologic to help other.
                           I told them the way of druids, wise people whose duty is to make sure civilization and nature are in
                           harmony, pointing out when some creation is an ecological threats, and helping wizard find a way to remove
                           the threat.

                           I told them to avoid greed, violence, and anger.

                           I told them the way of paladin, wise people devoted to protect the weaks and fight the evil, but never to use
                           violence when it isn't needed (my paladin would be NG with a cleric BAB).
                           I told them many other way, but not the way of the Barbarian, nor of the Fighter.


                           And once I have finished creating my own sphere, filling it with richess and wonders, and educating its
                           inhabitants to true NG behavior and ideals, when I will not have anymore the need to search in the remnants
                           of the destroyed worlds for things I want to save...
                           ...Then I close all connections, communications, gates and passages between my homemade plane and any
                           other.
                           ...Then I seal it, and use all sort of protections.
                           ...Then I take a scrap of the Positive plane, one of the Negative plane, and coil these wrapping around my
                           crystal sphere as an unbreakeable barrier (and the source of clerical powers, because connection to the true
                           Positive and Negative planes will no longer be possible).

                           Once it is made, I'm happy, and I use my godly power to watch on my little plane and prevent the evil
                           seeds from even appearing. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:06 AM 


                           Ok. Some statements here.

                           With regret, and with fairness to Forrester, there are no elves on the Island of Hope (well, if there were, they
                           all went to the final battle.)

                           Now, the illithid have established New Umbra. That's fine.
                           A vast number of illithid were still killed in the cataclysm, and their plans were still wrecked.

                           The illithid have begun attacking the Humanoids in a war of annihilation? They are in a poor position to
                           make war right now, but it is possible.
                           The humanoid tech machine was temporarily wrecked by the cataclysm, so at the moment the humanoids
                           are at a disadvantage against the illithid.
                           However, it is not one-sided totally. 
                           The humanoids fight back with surviving technomancy. Illithids fall to machine gun fire, are blown up with
                           explosives, die under sniper fire, perish from a host of clever humanoid tactics.
                           But yes, the humanoids are being slaughtered.

                           You heard the Faerie pronouncement.
                           No items of iron.
                           No technology.
                           It would be wise to heed their commands. They have shown mercy in staying in the world.

                           If their commands are not met, the remaining dragons and even the phaerimm are ready to help make
                           sure those commands are obeyed.
                           In a move unparalled in Toril's history, the sharn also join with the Faerie.
                           Blood Jester now effectively speaks for the dragons, the phaerimm, and the sharn.

                           Now, of course, someone is importing elves from Mystara.
                           Eventually, that will change the rules, for the elves will be considered returned.
                           However, the elves of Mystara are a LOT more reluctant than was expected to go to Toril.
                           They see a world in nuclear winter, ravaged by war, with savage peoples running amok, and a vast
                           underground illithid empire (or what's left of it).
                           So, they take the time to prepare, these elves. Preparation time is several years.
                           They amass great strength and great numbers, organize, ready themselves for the challenge ahead.

                           Nobody except for them has made any effort to save Toril's climate.
                           The great cloud has covered the entire world, and massive cooling is occuring under that cloud.
                           Even now, the temperature at Toril's equator over land has fallen into the 40s.
                           The first ice is forming off the coasts of Calimshan.
                           Blizzards rage along all of the coastlines as the warm ocean air collides with the chilling air over the
                           continents.

                           The Faerie are in the best position to fight the cooling, and try to keep Toril warm.
                           They may be the only ones able to keep Faerun from freezing solid.

                           Better do what the Faerie tell you to ...

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:28 AM 

                           Mind you, the elves from Mystara (still led by Doriath - got to love the warrior spirit) are not hostile to
                           anyone and will not actively promote war against any sides (as, well, they're new around here).

                           They just want to fix the environment and get themselves a home. And to that end, anyone who is willing to
                           be civil about it could negotiate an agreement with them (as they are rightfully seeking allies).

                           Eleminster, naturally, is protective of the fledgling race. And such, he will viciously attack anyone that makes
                           direct threats of combat to them. And considering the amount of crap that everyone else in the world has
                           suffered, I'd wager he's the last powerful wizard around.

                           The first item on the elven agenda is this:

                           Meet with representatives of the races to determine borders. This gives the people who claim regions a
                           chance to dictate what climate they wish to have in their area. The elves, with 'Mini's help, magically recreate
                           an island where Evermeet was and name it Alfheim where they use their spells to grow a massive forest
                           network. Consider it one of the small regions of some nature (though with the colder climate it is currently
                           mostly conifers).

                           Those who want to have some kind of order, feel free to solicit the aid of the elves, dictate borders, and
                           dictate climate and they will do their best to help.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:31 AM 

                           Wow, go to sleep and the world is blown up. Well, since i see that this is getting interesting, and i have a
                           game comming up tommorow, i'd like to end my part rather spectacularly.

                           Dear Forrester,

                           The destruction that the elves caused in the final battle was considerable, in fact, all of Toril hangs in the
                           balance. Seeing that my forces are largely intact, i would like to make a deal.

                           You must promise me that the psionic league will not be forgotten, after we are gone, you must raise a new
                           generation of psionists, i will leave you with our information on psionics and our technology, but i can't help
                           you interpret it, there is not enough time. I can't allow the humanoid league to fall, in any way.

                           As you are reading this, i along with the rest of my multi-million members of the psionic league are joining
                           minds to bring about the largest usage of psionic power ever, unfortunately, it will probably kill us all, this is
                           why you must continue the tradition of psionics when we are gone.

                           The burst of psionics will do several things, firstly, it will exterminate the illithid (fight fire with fire), secondly,
                           it will repair the damage done to the weave without ressurecting the elves, and so doing will also
                           repair minor damage to Toril itself.

                           Well, farewell Forrester, it has been an honor to fight with you.

                           Sincerely,
                           Draco, learder of the psionic league

                           (edena, please let this work, it is my way of exiting and making an impact, we do have enough knowledge
                           from our research to repair the weave) 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:37 AM 


                           We see here several flaws from the 2nd edition game, which may still exist in 3rd edition.
                           The war revealed these flaws.

                           The elves were given the power of Armaggedon in FOR 5 Elves of Evermeet. It was in that supplement that
                           the spell, Wrath of the Just, was revealed.
                           A spell of that magnitude should not have existed. It is effectively 12th level (maybe 11th, but I think 12th)
                           But it is listed as 9th level. If it is 9th level, then archmages/archmagistresses will rule the world.

                           Furthermore, the elves would have done, just what they did. 
                           In fact, it says specifically in FOR 5 Elves of Evermeet that any attempt to conquer the whole island of
                           Evermeet is going to cost vast numbers of lives, cause vast destruction, and probably end in the total
                           destruction of the island of Evermeet.

                           The idea that elves are a part of the magic is given in Cormanthyr: Empire of Elves, where it states that
                           back in the time of Myth Drannor and during the Arcane Age, elves lived longer, stayed more vigorous (and
                           their stats were higher) because the Weave was stronger.
                           Thus, the elves were so tied to the Weave that if it fell, they fell. The logic follows then: if they fall, the
                           Weave falls.
                           Now, there are other magical races on Toril, especially the dragons.
                           But the vast majority of these were wiped out back in the Arcane Age, and more during the rise of Netheril.
                           Man could not have become dominant in a world dominated by dragons! 
                           But once, dragons and giants did rule the world.

                           The idea that magic and life are entwined comes from a number of Realms sources, especially books written
                           on the Realms.
                           Some even go so far as to say magic is an expression of life, another facet of it.
                           I just distinctly got the impression that the Weave could not exist without life, and life could not exist without
                           the Weave.

                           Thus, TSR built a Self-Destruct mechanism into the World of Toril, and you set it off.

                           The humanoids have always desired to destroy the elves, and have been trying for over a hundred thousand
                           years (see Elaine Cunningham's book Evermeet)
                           Forrester was totally in his right on the matter.
                           But again, once overwhelmed, the elves would have struck back, as they did.
                           It would have produced the colossal disaster it did, for Elven High Magic is strong enough to do this (just
                           look at what it's done in the past. Read about the Sundering. Read about whole lands riven and recreated.)
                           If the elves are willing to die to possess a moonblade and the status it brings, they are willing to strike back
                           against those who destroy Evermeet.
                           And Evermeet is, literally, more precious to elves than any gold or jewels. It is the next best thing to
                           Arvandor itself, and for Queen Amlauril, it is better (she actually returned from death to remain it's
                           protector.)
                           So, what do you think the elves would feel when they saw Evermeet overrun by humanoids, turned into a
                           giant bonfire by gloating orcs, goblins, and kobolds?

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:38 AM 

                           The Scro begin solidifying their hold on realmspace. Back in Scro space there is change, They Scro are
                           becoming more peaceful(gasp). With influx of psions, the number and influence of psions there increases.
                           The new found technology and the influx of resources from realmspace causes a golden age in Scro space.
                           They also continue to research helmless spelljammers (spaceships). 

                           The githyanki/githzeral looking to continue their never ending war with the Illithiad look for the Illithiad's
                           new homeworld. They continue both magical and psionic weapons research for the next showdown with the
                           Illithiads.

                           The defiler planet increases in magical power. They have no threats and now are actively researching planer
                           magics.

                           The Thri-kreen look at the destruction of the elves and call it good. They maintain a hold of realmspace with
                           the Scro. Their racial memory causes them to hate elves for something horrible in their distant past. They
                           look at oerth space with hungry eyes. 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:41 AM 

                           From the hopefully dead draco to edena, lord GM.

                           What about my letter, did it work? 

                           IP: Logged
                           Alzem Dalcama
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:44 AM 

                           Mini we will offer our Island of Hope to the new elven race to serve as their homeland. Our \island was one
                           of the few places that survived the war mostly intact and has now fallen under the shadow of winter. Here
                           would be a good place to start the rebuilding process, one which with time could heal the planet. We offer
                           the full support of the Angelic Host to help the new elves to restore this world. If this is not accetable we will
                           still help in any way we can. But if you stay at our island you will have to abide by our principle rule here, You
                           will do not harm to another being while here. We will await your answer and hope that in the end we can
                           rebuild this war torn world.

                           Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert 

                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!" 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:45 AM 

                           please note that the githyanki/githzeral portion of the Scro alliance will be actively defending the humaniods
                           and killing as many Illithiads as possible.

                           Nok
                           "Who let the dogs out"
                           "We let the dogs out" 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:46 AM 

                           Gruffmug, with any luck, the illithids will be gone, along with, unfortunately, the psionic league. (if edena
                           allows it)

                           (if confused, see my previous post (letter) 

                           IP: Logged
                           Gruffmug
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 10:53 AM 

                           Also, The Scro will send help to the humanoids of oerth as per the agreement with Iuz. 

                           Nok

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:05 AM 


                           Very well, Draco.
                           The titanic blast of psionic energy hits Toril, thrown by the Psionic League, who sacrifice the greater number
                           of their people to do this.
                           We are talking about millions of people voluntarily sacrificing their lives here.

                           The psionic energy hits the Weave. It runs up and down every strand of the Weave like brilliant cascading
                           water, mending broken strands, straightening and strengthening those bent.
                           The Weave staggers, then straightens, then glows with the lifeforce given to it, suddenly healed.
                           Across Toril, magic suddenly works again, normally. Then more than normally. Then, extraordinarily.
                           The Chosen reappear from wherever they were sent to, fully restored.

                           The Faerie Folk are suddenly invigorated, suddenly about three times more powerful than they were.
                           The dragons crow (if a dragon could crow) as the power floods into them, while the phaerimm and sharn pull
                           the energy into themselves.

                           Angry winds roar into frantic life worldwide, roaring through the troposphere and stratosphere.
                           The great cloud is disturbed, piling up into fantastic shapes, shallow places developing in others.
                           The winds roar harder, and at the surface, blinding dust storms and smoke storms are occurring, then the
                           winds sweep all the dust and smoke high into the sky.
                           Now the cloud churns violently, as the winds push at it, pull at it.
                           Great gates of light appear, shining in Toril's upper atmosphere, and the cloud starts racing into them.
                           Racing in, and not coming back out.
                           The cloud writhes like a tormented thing, as vast parts of it race into the gates, while over the skies of Toril
                           it boils and froths.
                           Then rents appear in the cloud, and the sun is out in a flash, it's light dazzling and blinding after months of
                           darkness. Blue sky leaps into existence out of nowhere, white clouds writhing madly in the strange wind.
                           The wind increases in power, and begins to glow a faint blue green color, and all of Toril is bathed in this
                           blue green light.
                           Now, the World of Toril itself is responding to the blast of energy that came from millions of lives voluntarily
                           offered up, and the wind roars on, purging it's air of the cloud, allowing the sunlight to sweep over land after
                           land, the darkness and gloom swept away.
                           Seas glitter blue and white under the returned sun, then the ice is gone, returned to it's normal position.
                           The already frozen lands of Faerun are, quite suddenly, unfrozen, rivers bursting their banks and roaring
                           with delight down their channels as the meltwaters pour into them all at once.
                           The rest of the Great Glacier melts away totally. Across Anauroch, ancient desert made by magic, green
                           things sprout into the air with amazing speed, growing at impossible rates, shooting up into the air.
                           Soon, a young forest of mixed deciduous and coniferous trees stands where the desert was.
                           The High Moor heals. For the first time in thousands of years, green things are growing there again. Trees
                           are growing in a place that has not seen trees since the elves destroyed the place in the Crown Wars.
                           The Calim desert disappears, green subtropical vegetation sprouting out of the lifeless sands.
                           And across Toril, vast areas of land that were open are suddenly sprouting trees. Trees. Endless trees.
                           Trees to the horizon, trees everywhere.

                           In the Trackless Sea, there is a great wound in the earth, a red glowing place, where Evermeet was. The
                           ocean has been screaming and churning, steam flashing miles high, as the cool waters hit the molten rock
                           erupting from the planet's interior.
                           Suddenly, the heat cools, the glow lessens. The seas calm, the steam blows away.
                           As the great gloom is swept away, and the sea bathed in the strange light, the whole atmosphere gone
                           green, the glow fades, and the ocean rushes in.
                           Where Evermeet was, is now quiet ocean, peaceful and empty.

                           The blast of energy hits the illithid.
                           All the illithid on the world of Toril instantly die, their brains literally exploding.
                           Fires roar through all their caverns and tunnels, burning until the rock glows, superheating and melting even
                           the most hardened adamantine objects, cremating the bodies of the slain.
                           The blast does not harm any of the thralls of the illithid, but they find themselves suddenly freed and
                           transported to the surface, without any memory of what happened to them.
                           The blast closes the Gates to the illithid demi-plane of New Umbra, and seals it.
                           It puts the illithids out of contention for several decades, assuming they put their collective thoughts
                           together on how to reopen the portals to Toril. 
                           The blast nullifies the illithid psionic capacity to worldwalk to Toril or Realmspace. Realmspace becomes
                           closed to the illithid, if they wish to travel to it in this manner, for several decades.
                           The illithid spelljammers in other parts of Realmspace aren't affected, but they are cut off from their
                           brethren in New Umbra, and all psionic telepathic contact is lost, and cannot be regained.
                           Across Toril, people hail it as the Intervention of the Gods. Others say it's the work of Ao himself. All call it a
                           miracle, and most fall to their knees in thankfulness.
                           The great blast of psionic energy remains forever, shining through the Weave, and echoing through the
                           physical world of Toril.

                           From this point on, Toril has a greenish hue when seen from space, and those on the surface looking up
                           see the sky is an emerald green.

                           The Psionic League, with it's millions of members, gave their lives for this, and it has come to pass.

                           (and it was reasonable, with the sacrifice of so many lives, and this being a last request.)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*(Post 4) Thread 2 of the Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:12 AM 

                           And there is one more thing.

                           All of the humanoids of the world of Toril are now psionic, to a greater or lesser extent.
                           Nearly half are full psionicists. Others have only wild talents.

                           Also, the vast store of written knowledge on psionics is in their hands, for the Psionic League gave it to
                           them, as per Draco's request, before the final surge of energy.

                           - - -

                           The great blast of psionic energy does not bring back the elves.
                           The Weave is healed, thanks to the altruism of millions of beings who gave their lives to make it so.
                           But only if the Faerie remain in the world of Toril, will the Weave remain strong.

                           The elves of Mystara (and other worlds) cannot change this fact.
                           The elves of Toril were Toril's elves, not strangers from another world. They had a link to their world that
                           cannot be instantly established. (If you move to a new home, you aren't going to think of it with the feelings
                           you had for the old one. Now, use the reverse logic, and consider the home sentient - it isn't going to think
                           of the new owners the way it did the old.)
                           It will take centuries, maybe longer, for these new elves to become elves OF Toril, and not just elves living
                           on Toril.

                           Until that time, you need the Faerie to maintain the Weave.
                           The Faerie are demanding that all iron items and all technology be destroyed. Such items are harmful to
                           them.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:13 AM 

                           THANK YOU EDENA!

                           Well, now that i am dead, i should let you all know that before i died i left behind another letter, a smaller
                           one, so whoever goes looking for me will find it, it reads:

                           Dear Forrester,

                           If you are reading this, know that our work was successful, indeed many will miss us, but for the safety of
                           toril, it was worth it.

                           Remember, never let the name of the psionic league die, spread work of our sacrifice to all corners of Toril.
                           Something like this does not need to happen again. Bring about peace between the nations of Toril, all the
                           peoples. Encourage development of technology, magic, and psionics, together, no by fighting each other. If
                           the dragonlords, or some other force ever threatens Toril in the future, let them meet a united planet, with
                           all magic, technology, and psionic power available stopping them.

                           The legacy of the old Psionic League will eventually fade into legend, but do not let that legend be
                           forgotten.

                           If possible, eventually reforge the psionic league, not as allies of anybody, but as protectors of life on Toril.

                           Sincerely,
                           Draco, Leader of the Psionic League

                           [This message has been edited by Mr. Draco (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:19 AM 

                           One last thing edena, dead man's request.

                           About what was the power level of the psionic league alone, before the sacrifice, (with the millions of
                           members still living)? You never did quite tell me...

                           P.S. Thank you for starting the most incredible role-playing experience of my life. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:21 AM 

                           I just do my best. (sigh)

                           Power Level 25 to 30.
                           But when people willingly sacrifice their lives in an altruistic way, that enables them to do things so far
                           beyond what normal people can do that there is no comparison.

                           Think Power Level 2,500, for the purposes of what you did.

                           Thank you for the compliment, Draco. (really big smile!)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:24 AM 

                           Hey, Eric wants the group to have a spokesperson, a person who will tell him which threads (about the
                           industrial revolution) are closed and finished so he can archive them. I nominate Edena, our GM, and starter
                           of this whole thing. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Edena_of_Neith
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:30 AM 

                           ((I e-mailed Eric. Gave him all the information I could.))

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Mr. Draco
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:34 AM 

                           Yeah, if you have any questions, see my thread. titled: "eric come here!"

                           You may have to email him, or you could probably just post on the other thread i started about archiving. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:40 AM 

                           Certainly, Alzem, the elves and their patrons, Estlor (me) and 'Mini are more than willing to ally with you for
                           the purposes of seeing to the fact that

                           1. War doesn't destroy everything and
                           2. The newfound greenery and freshness is maintained.

                           As such, the elves demand only one thing - a safe place to plant the Trees of Life of the clans so they can
                           take root and grow, indoctrinating the elves into their new home world.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 
                           (Page 8) 

                           Topic: 
                           Enkhidu
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:42 AM 

                           Edena,

                           I have absolutely loved reading this thread, and can only assume that with the level of activity on the board
                           you might never do it again.

                           But if you do...

                           I'd like to say that it might be fun to set it up in a more organized way: set turns, time based actions, etc.Of
                           course, you'd have to have some assistance with such a thing. 

                           So.......

                           Let me know if you want some help with another one of these.

                           Enkhidu 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 11:46 AM 

                           damn server timeouts...

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:04 PM 

                           again, server issues

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           maddman75
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:10 PM 

                           So long as Lord Forrester agrees the war is over, the devils return to the Nine Hells with thier weaponry.

                           The demons will likely return themselves before too long. Without devils to fight they will quickly get bored.

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                           IP: Logged
                           Estlor
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:30 PM 

                           Gamespy must be having some problems this afternoon... I've never QUADRUPLE posted before.

                           [This message has been edited by Estlor (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           DarwinofMind
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 12:55 PM 

                           WOW, This was increadable, but from the reaction here I think we broke the boards.

                           I still have problems with the bad If X requires Y then Y must require X logic. But the story was cool anyway.

                           Elves require magic, It keeps them alive, but magic doesn't require Elves.

                           Magic requires life, Life creates Magic, thus in turn it is impossible for Magic to support life. Life doesn't
                           require magic.

                           IP: Logged
                           Irena Moondancer
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:07 PM 

                           Looks like the server burp killed this thread's title field... 

                           IP: Logged
                           zouron
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:08 PM 

                           The weave has healed, it is time for our wizards to return, the elves we were able to safe to return. We still
                           ahve the technology magic and psionic you lost. We be willing to teach, but beware you will be taught on our
                           principles! magic with comes responsibility, smae goes for technology and other things. We be willing to
                           share for a price.

                           basically we return sicne our gate wasn't shut and rebuild our land through magic, harmonic technology and
                           hard work.

                           Any of the people in my ranks are free to leave and rebuild the world their own way.

                           our armies will still exist, but are assigned to rebuild the world. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Riot Gear
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:08 PM 

                           Well, let me tell you what the Illithid are up to now. After that thing you threw at us blocked us off, we
                           continued to expand in to the Ethereal creating demiplanes left and right to hold us. New Umbra is a nice
                           place, for an Illithid. Soft, cool light from the moon, not too bright. Cool, damp breezes moisten the skin.
                           Lukewarm swamps perfect for an Elder Brain all over. We are happy here.

                           But we are also angry.

                           What you did, devastating us, was understandable. But doing it to the Neo Illithid, who were no threat to
                           you, will be punished. We hunt you down in the Outer Planes and drag you back to New Umbra in your
                           Petitioner form and proceed to torture you each for a hundred years.

                           Now that that's done, I'm just pleased my people have risen so high, to creatures of the Ether. We have a
                           homeworld now, and someday we will return to give thanks to Toril.

                           And maybe wreak some havoc. I suppose we'll wing it then. 

                           IP: Logged
                           Phasmus
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:11 PM 

                           -sigh-
                           This is what I get for sleeping...


                           The Illithid Epilogue...

                           The MindFlayers are not happy...

                           The stratification of their race, and subsequent destruction of virtually all but the most vile and cunning of
                           the creatures has left the Illithid even more evil than before the conflict began. All Illithid showing pacifist
                           tendencies toward Thrall races are quickly executed...

                           Woe unto the Thralls from Toril taken to New Umbra.

                           They now have the knowledge necessary to destroy the sun of Toril... and as soon as they are capable of
                           returning, they will do so. Regardless of being able to claim the world for their own... they will destroy it.
                           This same knowledge is rapidly reapplied by the prime Illithid for use on other, less well defended, worlds.

                           In the mean-time, the Illithid on their newly established, fortified, home-plane of New Umbra continue to
                           plot... and develop the advanced psionics, technology and arcane power they obtained during their golden
                           age. They distribute their newfound wisdom to the MindFlayers of other primes, vastly increasing the power
                           of the Illithid throughout the Multiverse.

                           When the time is right, they will return... and Crush the insubordinate Thralls of Toril like the mindless
                           vermin that they are.
                           The sacrifice to preserve the life of Toril will have been in vain... Be it in ten, one hundred or one thousand
                           years, the Illithid will reclaim their empire... and consume all who dare to stand in their path.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend

                           Formerly:
                           Don'Calamari
                           Speaker-To-Thralls
                           Public Representative of the Illithid/NeoIllithid
                           Horde Master 1st Class 

                           IP: Logged
                           Bugaboo
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:15 PM 

                           (I snuck in under a clock of invisibility! Cool.)

                           (Leaving now. Just visiting.)

                           [This message has been edited by Bugaboo (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                           IP: Logged
                           Forrester
                           Member 
                           posted 04-11-2001 01:16 PM 

                           Wow. Last time *I* foolishly go to sleep.
                           -------
                           DAMMIT! MORE ELVES?!?!?!!!! 

                           I thought will KILLED you already! Christ! 
                           Didn't you learn your lesson?!
                           -------
                           Draco -- my good friend Draco -- your sacrifice, your incredible sacrifice, will never be forgotten. Alms will be
                           paid you as though you were one of our prophets. Our people thank you for your gift of psionics, and we,
                           the Humanoids, will take the mantle of protecting Toril, so anything like this elf-caused travesty will never
                           happen again. 
                           -------
                           Edena -- I agree with Darwin about the Magic Needs Life, but Life doesn't necessarily Need Magic deal --
                           c'mon! Can my humanoids, all psionic now, maintain the Weave without the elves? It was psionics that
                           repaired the almost-destroyed Weave -- and we are growing stronger and more numerous. We should be
                           able to maintain it. We wish to become the caretakers of the Weave on Toril, much like the elves were,
                           perhaps, for the last few hundred millenia. 

                           And we promise not to destroy the world if we feel pissy. 

                           We have Draco's secrets, his teachings. We are willing to accept the mantle of the Protectors of Toril. We
                           have earned it with our blood, sweat, toil, and tears. It was the elves that started this war. It is the elves
                           that selfishly tried to destroy the world when they lost a fair battle. We do not need their help to "protect"
                           Toril -- a laughable idea! How well did the LAST group of elves "protect" Toril?! 

                           This is not their home. This is also not the home of the Faerae. This is our home. Our Home. We do not
                           need them. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:40 PM              

                           That should be all of it.

                           (sigh of relief ... that was a major endeavor)

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:48 PM           

                           WOW! Kudos, Elena. I hope the length doesn't mess up the boards, though.

                           To continue:

                           I want to add that we Humanoids wish peace. There are hardly any major factions LEFT on Toril, after all --
                           the Drow are gone, the Illithid are gone, and the cursed Elves are gone. There are a smattering of Kender,
                           of course. Perhaps dwarves? 

                           But Toril mostly belongs to the newly psionic Humanoids, and their friends, the Technomancy. 

                           We are willing to work with them, in peace, to rebuild our great factories. And Prophet Draco's teachings have
                           been left in our stead. We are prepared to maintain the newly healed Weave. 

                           We do not need Elves for this endeavor. Or Fae. Those "imported" elves may feel free to leave at any time.
                           This is our home, not yours. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           (Signing off for an hour or three. Nobody blow up the world -- or the threads -- while I'm gone. If for some
                           bizarre reason we *cannot* maintain the Weave alone, or with the help of our Scro friends, perhaps we'll
                           negotiate. I do think it plausible that between all of us being psionic, and having Draco's teachings, we
                           should be able to maintain said fully-healed Weave, though. For at least a century or two.) 

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).]

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 04:14 PM              

                           I hope the Thread isn't so big it can't be accessed and read.
                           There really wasn't any other way to do this. If there had been, I would have done it.

                           (apologetic look to the moderators and to the readers)

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 04:15 PM           

                           I am not sure (soemthing said click in my head when I tried to read the entire repost) but as I tried to post
                           before when the weave now is restored, my armeis will return grab a fair sized land mass and populate it, all
                           those of my men that wish to be free are free to do as they please (not the undead of course the wizards
                           and such). The elves we possibly rescued will be set free to start over again. My nation will be build around
                           science, technology, magic or psionic. and it will be with resposibility towards nature we do, we be willing to
                           trade our knowledge (I am sure some of the others lost a lot). We even be willing to let the fae folk
                           approve technology before it is put to use. 

                           perhaps development goes slower, but it will be the ebst for all. Our magic will gladly help heal the earth our
                           the silly war.

                           (hmm think we also had a few Neo flayers rescued but don't remember)

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 04:27 PM              

                           Well, if were continueing I'm back,

                           Most of my forces have are hidden away off world, But I have remained behind with a small guard.

                           I meat with Forrester, and invite the leaders of these new elves.

                           We do not believe that the Elves are needed for the universe. Neither are the fea. This if A is required for B
                           then B must be required for A nonsence is fualty logic, spread by elves and the magic loving Chosen. We
                           don't need their elves nor their magic.

                           But that said, We don't wish to drive them away. If either the elves or the fae wish to stay that is there right,
                           but they must understand that is our right to technology, they cannot deside what tech is good and what
                           tech is evil. Fire is technology, the sword is technology, their clothes are technology. I don't see the elves
                           give those up. 

                           We urge Forrester to stay his hand, As long as these elves can live in peace we can live in peace with them.
                           Remember these are not the evil elves from before. 

     Lannon
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 04:48 PM              

                           I guess this is what I get for being a college student . Well folks im back temporarily. I will not listen to
                           the damn fairies! They want to strike us back into the age of castles and monarchies. We have developed a
                           republic and I will not sacrifice my peoples freedom to use technology so that MAGIC, the benefactor of the
                           tyrant, can once again be placed into the hands of the few. The technology of of the technomancy will
                           continue to be developed. All this nonsense about magic being the source of life isnt worthy of my attention!
                           If anything, as the elves demonstrated, magic is more attune to death! 

                           Ours will be a free state, we welcome only those humanoids that will embrace our political eneavors. These
                           endeavors include the spread of the republic and freedom for all individuals. Symbolically expressed by our
                           technology: It is not the individual that wields the power any longer, that was the age of magic, now the
                           power belongs to the hands of many! No creature can claim the rights to my people! Any who do so will find
                           us righteous in our retaliation!

                           oot well gotta run folks, ill finish up if i have time... unless another thirty years passes 


     Riot Gear
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 04:59 PM              

                           I scoot far, far away from that last guy.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character.

     phoamslinger
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 05:20 PM           

                           To Forrester,

                           How dare you disregard the actions of a single individual just because the colossal forces of nations and
                           entire races are beating back and forth across the face of a planet?

                           How dare you casually push aside any effect of my machine after all the hyper-technology that got dragged
                           into this conflict?

                           Do you really think that in so epic a conflict, individual achievements and actions matter so little? Allow me
                           to disillusion you.

                           Edena, in my best imitation of John Wilkes Boothe, I shoot Forrester in the back of the head and leap to the
                           stage, eventually escaping back to the thread that I've been hiding in while the war on Toril raged.

                           (No offense Forrester, but I didn't care for the way you poo-pooed my idea. Look on the bright side, you're
                           in good company.)

                           ------------------
                           God of Hops, Patron Saint of drunks, brewmeisters, and frat parties. What else do you want out of life?

     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 05:26 PM           

                           Y'know...the dragon overlords have given us several ultimatums, and it seems like they're acting WAY more
                           patient than they should be. It'd have a hard time beating them. (400 foot long chromatic dragons who are
                           so insanely powerful in magery that they can reshape entire continents) 

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus

     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 05:57 PM           

                           From the Fey:

                           It appears we are most unwelcome on Toril by the majority races, as such, and knowing the depths they
                           are capable of, we shall leave. We extend a final invitation to all Magical Creatures (Dragons, Phaerimm,
                           Sharn, Angels, Elven Survivors[ha,ha,I gots a secret ], New Elves, ALL...) come with us to our realm and
                           survive in a world of beauty and magic.

                           To the humanoids, enjoy the world you have created, it will now be as you wish.

                           _____________________________________________

                           OOC - To all Technos, you have now created the world you wished for. Ours. Magical creatures, gone. Magic
                           instead of technology, gone. Endless open spaces, gone. The freedom to adventure, gone.

                           Our current way of life is so much fun, we all spend a large portion of our time playing Corporations &
                           Civilians (tm), instead of being stuck in the dull, grim world of Elves, Faeries, and Magic. We have always
                           had more in common with orcs than elves, and now we have proved it with the destruction of Toril. And
                           Lannon, your freedoms are fools gold, I'll pass.

                           Thanks again for a fun RP by Forum.

                           Signing off.

                           Blood Jester

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-11-2001).]

     Reprisal
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:06 PM              

                           Ah Lannon, I am glad to see your return. I echo my fellow's actions. In response to Blood Jester, I think
                           that was the point.  We may have destroyed a world you enjoyed, but we rebuilt a world that we enjoy.

                           And only the test of time will guage whether or not our "freedoms" are transparent and "fool's gold."

                           Rep.

                           (( Damn fine game, ladies and gentlemen, damn fine. May it be remembered as a high water mark for PBP
                           gamage. ))

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:16 PM              


                           Postwar Update #1

                           The war went for 5 years, from the first gnomish/druid squabbles to the destruction of Evermeet.
                           The sacrifice of the Psionic League brought relief to the world about a month after that.
                           The people of Toril are calling it the Sacrifice Eldritch, this sequence of cataclysm and redemption.

                           The war they refer to as the Great War, the Twilight of the Elves, and the War of the Dimensions.

                           Blood Jester speaks for the Faerie Folk, and it's up to him what the Faerie do.
                           The phaerimm, sharn and dragons look to the Faerie. And they ask of the Faerie?:

                           Do we return with you to the Realm of Faerie, or do we conquer (crush, in the case of the phaerimm) these
                           people and enforce your laws?
                           Or do we strike a compromise with these people?

                           While the Faerie are making up their minds ...

                           The angels have built a new nation on the Isle of Hope (said isle formerly was known as Nimbral.)
                           A fair number of people have congregated here, independent of all others, and trying hard to rebuild.

                           Zouron has successfully conquered what used to be Halruaa.
                           Under the protection of his necromantic armies, the peoples of the Shining South are rallying and trying to
                           rebuild.
                           They are most certainly of a technological bent, these people, blaming magic for all the woes that have
                           beset them.

                           The NeoIllithid, unless Phasmus says otherwise, are joining the Technomancy (assuming the Technomancy
                           will tolerate their presence.)
                           The Technomancy has an immense rebuilding and reconstruction job ahead of it.
                           But people are determined, and the return of the sun, the warmth, and the sudden growth of forests has
                           invigorated them.

                           The old nations of Thesk, Thay, Thazalhar Mulhorand, Unther, Chessenta, Chondath, Turmish, Sembia, and
                           Impiltur basically dissolve.
                           They become provinces of the United Technomancy, and their people concentrate all their strength on
                           rebuilding.
                           If what I'm reading in the above Posts is true, the people of the United Technomancy pay no heed
                           whatsoever to the Faerie (although they are willing to talk), and they blame magic heavily for the troubles
                           that have beset them.
                           The Technomancy effectively seizes control of the Inner Sea.
                           After that, the city states of the Moonsea capitulate, and join them. Zhentil Keep, Hillsfar, and Mulmaster.
                           They also become subservient provinces of the United Technomancy.
                           The NeoIllithid are able to give the Technomancy vast amounts of knowledge, and working with the
                           NeoIllithid, the Technomancy is able to rebuild far faster, and recover much better, than hoped for (although
                           the road is still long and hard.)

                           The humanoids flourish. There is simply no other word for it.
                           They have been given the gift of psionics and vast amounts of psionic knowledge.
                           The Underdark has been depopulated, leaving them with no opponents, so they can spread freely.
                           They have the chance to rebuild their factories and mines, to regain much of their technological know how.
                           An unprecedented alliance of the orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, gnolls, bugbears, ogres, and many others has
                           been forged out of the fires of war, and this alliance was welded tighter by the actions of the Psionic League.
                           It is thought the average intelligence of these races has risen, perhaps by more than 3 points.

                           Realmspace is dominated by the Scro Spelljammer Fleet, with their Githzerai allies.
                           Many places in Realmspace have been converted over to headquarters for the Gith, and others taken by the
                           Scro (unfortunately for the elves, guess who lost their homes?)
                           The Githyanki have found they like it here, on the Prime Material Plane. They do not, however, care for the
                           NeoIllithid.
                           The Githyanki establish several major fortresses on Toril, and many more in Realmspace.

                           The coalition of nations that supported the elves has collapsed, and many of them simply do not exist
                           anymore.
                           But those that remain, are pleading for peace, and the Chosen of Mystra are reiterating the fact that the
                           Technomancy MUST agree to the terms of the Faerie, or at the LEAST talk to them and hope to Mystra the
                           Faerie will compromise (such as, the Technomancy gets this land, and stays in it ... the Faerie get this land,
                           and the Technomancy stays out of it!)
                           Aglarond yet remains, and is a bulwark of strength, surprisingly strong despite the woes of Toril.
                           Shadowdale has become a great fortress realm, and effectively rules all of the old Cormanthyr and Cormyr.
                           Luruar has somehow survived, although greatly reduced, and is picking up the pieces. Control of the North is
                           effectively under this nation's control.
                           Amn was devastated by the tsunamis, but in the eastern part of the country people are rallying and
                           rebuilding, abeit in isolation.

                           Tethyr and Calimshan have both suffered so much damage they are out of affairs altogether, reduced to
                           simple survival and rebuilding.
                           The same applies to Samarach, Thindol, and Tashalar.

                           Dambrath has left the Technomancy, and returned to the worship of Loviatar. They have also driven the
                           halflings of Luiren out of their land.
                           Var the Golden and Ulgarth are still technically in the Technomancy, but it takes them some time simply to
                           reestablish communications with their northern neighbors, and they also are rebuilding.

                           Meanwhile, the Faerie are waxing in power, and they and their minions are in strategic locations in all parts
                           of Faerun.
                           If they wanted to, they could attack and destroy the Technomancy and the Humanoids both.
                           But the Faerie are simply asking that technology and cold iron be destroyed, or put aside.

                           The elves from Mystara have not made any significant inroads yet, and not one has yet to step onto the
                           continent of Faerun.
                           It is doubtful the Humanoids even know of them.
                           As for Evermeet, it is gone. Just gone. A vast stretch of placid ocean exists where Evermeet was.
                           Explorations to the bottom of the ocean find no trace of any foundations for an island.

                           The kender are now one of the main races of Toril. 
                           Sorry folks, but someone insisted on bringing Krynn into this. (chuckle)
                           The kender have a knack for survival, and they survived the Technomancy, survived the cataclysm, and
                           survived the aftermath.
                           Now, they are all over the place.


                           The Weave of Toril has recovered.
                           In a surprising twist, the climate of Toril has suddenly become much warmer than it was prior to the
                           cataclysm.
                           This is partly due to the total melting of the Great Glacier, but it seems the arctic has warmed considerably,
                           and there is no question the Trackless Sea has warmed, by more than 5 degrees! (that represents truly
                           massive warming.)
                           The warming is rather benign, though. Subtropical conditions prevail in many areas that were temperate,
                           and the rains from the sea come regularly, if more heavily.
                           Many areas that had bitterly cold climates are finding it far less cold, and many areas that were bone dry are
                           receiving rain for the first time, with the Desert of Raurin being a notable case in point.

                           The sky remains emerald green, and the yellow sun is surrounded by a bright corona of light green. (and
                           the sky will be like this from now on)
                           People looking down on Toril from above no longer see a blue/green/white world.
                           They see a green/white world, for the oceans reflect back the green of the atmosphere, and look green from
                           space.

                           There is still no news from Kara-Tur. It must be presumed they are rebuilding.
                           Zakhara is demanding to know what in the name of the Thousand Gods happened? They also want the
                           Technomancy to live up to it's word and supply them with high technology and spelljammers.
                           There is no news from Maztica. There is some question as to whether there ever will be any news from
                           Maztica.

                           The evil Outsiders have returned home.
                           The Gates to other worlds are currently closed (they closed during the cataclysm and have not been
                           reopened.) Thus, the Dragon Overlords of Krynn are out of the picture.

                           A vast force of good aligned Outsiders remains on Toril.
                           Some of these are the angels, mentioned above.
                           The majority of these are Outsiders from Arvandor, who are trying to bring back the decimated animal
                           species of Toril, trying to keep hundreds of types of animals from becoming extinct.
                           Others are working in the oceans and seas, trying to repair the damage done there.
                           These Outsiders are loosely allied with the Faerie, and if the Faerie ask them to, they will attack who the
                           Faerie ask them to attack.



     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:17 PM           

                           PS - Sincerely, thanks for the game! 

                           Blood Jester

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:30 PM              

                           So be it.
                           The last of the elves of Realmspace (the ones nobody knew about because they were Blood Jester's best
                           kept secret) leave it forever, going to the Realm of Faerie.
                           The Faerie depart.
                           The Outsiders from Arvandor do not depart, but they scorn everyone on Toril from now on, and state they
                           will leave once they have secured the safety of the animals.
                           The Outsiders directly with the Faerie (that is, the ones who came to fight alongside them) do depart,
                           however.
                           Surprisingly, the Sharn refuse to leave. But they also refuse to have anything to do with the surface dwellers,
                           and scorn them. They return Below.
                           The phaerimm, no longer under control, disappear. Nobody knows where they went, or what they are doing.
                           Anybody who tries to find out, is found dead and his memory erased.
                           A few of the dragons do go with the Faerie, and sadly, these include some of the wisest, oldest, and most
                           good aligned of them.
                           Those that remain are scornful of the unwise and unreasonable races that remain.

                           This move leaves Faerun, basically, in the hands of the Technomancy, and the Underdark of Faerun, in the
                           hands of the Humanoids.
                           A few nations remain indepedent, and others are quite hostile to both humanoids and technomancy.

                           Now, only the angels of Hope Isle, remain to support the Weave.
                           This they do, in hope. They look into the future, and in so doing see something that persuades them to
                           remain, and support Toril.
                           These angels come and go, across all of Faerun, as they will, and nobody can stop them (well, they can, if
                           they wish a major battle and subsequent death.)
                           What they are doing is a mystery, but it is not harmful, and usually something beneficial results from it.

                           A remnant of the dwarven race and gnomish race remain, along with some halflings.
                           These demihuman races either ally with the Technomancy (for protection against the humanoids) or ally with
                           other surviving nations, relying on combined strength to carry on.


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:37 PM              

                           And, seeing the sentiments above, and having written out the situation as it stands in the Postwar World of
                           Toril:

                           I am retiring.

                           Finis!

                           ((Thanks to all for the creative Posts, the wild discourse, and the whole of the romp.
                           Thank you for the fun time. 
                           I would like to think I might have such fun again in Dungeons and Dragons.
                           Thank you to the Moderators who tolerated this and allowed it to go on. Thank you indeed.
                           I once made a claim that I was a good Gamer. Hopefully, I have substantiated that claim.))

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:49 PM           

                           I will strongly make sure that those under my banner, will develop technology magic and psionic, but it will
                           first be tested and then tested again to make sure it doesn't destroy the world but coorperate
                           harmonioously with nature.

                           I ask the faires to sent representive to help validate results to their saticfaction.

     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:52 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Blood Jester:

                                  OOC - To all Technos, you have now created the world you wished for. Ours. Magical
                                  creatures, gone. Magic instead of technology, gone. Endless open spaces, gone. The freedom
                                  to adventure, gone.

                                  Our current way of life is so much fun, we all spend a large portion of our time playing
                                  Corporations & Civilians (tm), instead of being stuck in the dull, grim world of Elves, Faeries,
                                  and Magic. We have always had more in common with orcs than elves, and now we have
                                  proved it with the destruction of Toril. And Lannon, your freedoms are fools gold, I'll pass.

                                  Thanks again for a fun RP by Forum.

                                  Signing off.

*Blood Jester

                                  [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-11-2001).]*


                           Ummm, I'm not sure where that flame come from but I'll try to respond. I fought for the Technocracy
                           becuase I don't see magic and technology as mutually exclusive. 

                           This is why on countless occasions I pointed out that Controling Fire is a part of technolgy, and that doesn't
                           destroy magic. The forging of steel into swords is definattly technology and the elves are just as involved as
                           anyone else. What makes the steam engine any different.

                           No, I don't desire to play "Corperations & Civilain's" But I did find Greyhawk 2000 to be a delightful
                           deversion. 

                           I never wanted the destruction of all magic, Elves yeah I didn't can if they came or went, DND elves are
                           aggrogent and boring, Tolkien elves were cool, they were truely immortal and very powerfull, and now for the
                           cool part, They envyed man. Mortal man was mortal and thus would see god, in person a true relation ship
                           with god, the elves would never have. DnD elves don't have this they just think there better than everyone
                           else so yes, I hate DND elves.

                           But I don't hate magic. But when our GM (nice work btw just can't agree with you on this.) said that we
                           couldn't have tech and magic, I said tech, I'd do it again. Even if it had destroyed the world I'd do it again. 



     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 06:52 PM           

                           darn finishing as the rebuilding gets interested ::sniff:: Edena we want another hehe

                           Signed
                           The roleplaying freak that never gets enough


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




 Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only.
                                              D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                Other Archived Stuff 
                                                  What would your PC do if the gnomes caused the Industrial Revolution, Part Two (Page 2) 

                                                                      UBBFriend: Email This Page to Someone! 

                                                                 profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 
    This topic was originally posted in this forum: General RPG Discussion

     Author 
                           Topic:   What would your PC do if the gnomes caused the Industrial Revolution, Part Two 
     Gruffmug
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 07:17 PM              

                           I want more...
                           I am want to continue..... 
                           The fun isn't over
                           Heh, where are all you going 
                           does my breath stink or something
                           don't go sniff
                           I promise I will be good 

                           Nok
                           It was fun while it lasted
                           but nothing is fovever 
                           except Cheese 

     Phasmus
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 07:22 PM              

                           Excellent work Edena...
                           Yes, I am very pleased to have participated in these events, despite the temporary setback of the Illithid's
                           schemes for world domination...

                           As for the surviving NeoIllithid, they do their best to integrate themselves into the new society of Toril. Their
                           vast intelligence and psionic potential makes them well suited for political and scientific positions. Cut off
                           from their more evil kin, their goals gradually shift from the domination of the Thralls to the domination of
                           knowledge.

                           One of their greatest breakthroughs in techno-psi engineering is an inexpensive variant of psi-crystals
                           which, while non-sentient, have a massive memory capacity and an intelligence score of 50 for purposes of
                           making mathematical calculations. The applications for arrays of these items are vast. The group of
                           NeoIllithid who produce the crystals call themslves Illithid-BinaryCalculation-Matrices Inc. ... Or IBM for short.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus T. Tapefiend

                           "Don't put all your brains in one basket."

     maddman75
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 09:24 PM              

                           You think that's bad...

                           The machine gun devils organize themselves into a service industry, of magic/psionic/technological
                           management.

                           IBM can sell these crystals. Our company will enspell them with a base spell that allows other spells to be
                           added to it.

                           We call ourselves Microsoft.

                           All your base are belong to us!

                           BWAHAHAHA

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla."

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 09:56 PM           

                           A minor addendum to the story:

                           We, the Humanoids, were chased into the Underdark those hundreds of thousands of years ago by the
                           elves. 

                           For millenia, we have fought to claim the surface. For millenia, we have been beaten back -- and then
                           beaten again, by the Illithid and the Drow. Elves from below, and elves from above. 

                           Now, they are gone. We will not cede the surface again, Edena. Simply put, we DO not. The Underdark is
                           vast -- and we spread into it, of course. But we controlled some of the surface *before* the stupid elves
                           blew up the world. We will control the same afterwards -- the conquered elven lands, above and below, are
                           ours, and will remain ours! I'm sure the original Technomancy will not mind -- we will live next to them and
                           among them in peace. (Eating the occasional Kender, of course.) 

                           Party at Evereska, anyone? 

                           Everyone NATIVE TO TORIL invited! 

                           -THE END-

                           [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).]

     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 02:51 AM              

                           Acck, I should never have gone to sleep. Between that and the confusion that occurred when the board threw
                           up on us...

                           The Druids and I would have tried to convince the Faerie Folk to stay. If that didn't work, we'd have pointed
                           out to them that by leaving Toril, knowing full well that the planet will die without their prescence, they were
                           no better, and perhaps even worse, than the beings who perpetuated the war.
                           Oh well.
                           Thank you Edena, for a most memorable experience.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:02 AM              


                           A last update.

                           ---

                           PostWar Toril and Realmspace, Final Update

                           The Technomancy is flourishing now, having spent years rebuilding.
                           A great part of Faerun is in the Technomancy, while many fringe countries exist.
                           The NeoIllithid and more civilized Humanoids are full fledged members of the Technomancy.

                           The Humanoids have come into their own, and they now have surface nations, some of them huge, like
                           Sembia once was.
                           Humanoids are flourishing, building their own technology, building their own civilization.
                           It is reasonable to assume the Humanoids that most wish civilization, most wish unity, are the ones
                           dominating the surface nations.
                           Those who favor anarchy and killing each other, the old bad ways, are reduced to the Underdark or the wilds.

                           The remaining nations of Toril grudgingly accept the Technomancy, with it's primarily human, humanoid, and
                           neoillithid population.
                           They have no choice.
                           The dwarves fully join the Technomancy, and attempt to rebuild some of their ruined underground
                           civilizations - with help from the Technomancy, they can do this.
                           The dwarves sign non-aggression pacts with the Humanoids. What choice do they have?
                           The gnomes follow suit, following the dwarven lead.
                           Both the dwarves and the gnomes acknowledge the Overlordship of the Technomancy.
                           The halflings scatter, some staying in the Technomancy, others going to the fringe nations, and yet others
                           finding quiet nooks currently unoccupied where they can start new countries.
                           Luiren in the south, however, fully embraces the new Halruaa (where Zouron is Lord) in alliance, and
                           halflings go there in droves to live and study magic.

                           The new Halruaa becomes a major center of magic, as great as the old one.
                           It is reasonable to assume the NeoIllithid are working with the forces of Zouron, and the Technomancy is
                           there, also.
                           Var the Golden and Ulgarth secede from the Technomancy, and form their own nations. But they
                           immediately ally with Halruaa, and offer to work with Halruaa to further the redevelopment of magic.

                           The Nations of Shadowdale, Aglarond, Luruar, and the Lord's Alliance (including Westgate) sign peace
                           treaties with the Technomancy, and continue their slow rebuilding.
                           Technology isn't welcome in these lands. 
                           Magic is very welcome.

                           With the departure of the Faerie went many of the dragons, while the sharn returned to the Underdark, and
                           the phaerimm disappeared to secret places on Toril.
                           The Outsiders from Arvandor leave now also. Their job is finished: the forests of Faerun and other
                           continents once more teem with wildlife.
                           And, also, they simply cannot remain. The constraints on Outsiders that keeps Fiends from dominating the
                           Spheres, forces them to return home for the most part.

                           The angels, likewise, for the most part, return home.
                           A few remain, but they do not stay in one place, and they are altogether mysterious in their pursuits.
                           People praying for guidance and help often find these angels come to their aid.

                           A flourishing Nimbral, Hope's Island, now once more strong with magic, once more powerful, makes alliances
                           with the new Halruaa, with the Lord's Alliance, Luruar, Aglarond, and Shadowdale, but is decidedly cool
                           towards the Technomancy.

                           Bran's druids are openly welcome in the Lord's Alliance, Luruar, Shadowdale, Aglarond, and the like, and are
                           found here and there elsewhere.
                           It is assumed the Technomancy is able to at least open a dialouge with this druidical alliance.

                           The nations of the Moonsea attempt to secede from the Technomancy, forming their own power (and power
                           mad) states, but the Technomancy, I must assume, quickly puts a stop to that.

                           There is friendship and alliance between the Technomancy and the Humanoids, and free travel between the
                           two great Powers, the two dominant Powers of Faerun.

                           A few dragons are still seen, now and then. However, the dragons - if they are seen - are most often seen in
                           human guise, manipulating events and observing, as dragons ever do.

                           The elves coming from Mystara form their Alfheim ... on Maztica.
                           Maztica is sufficiently distant, sufficiently remote, and because it is considered wiped out, that the
                           Technomancy and Humanoids are paying it no attention.
                           Otherwise, the elves never get even a foothold on Toril. The humanoids wipe them out whenever they try.
                           The elves of Alfheim Maztica work in secret, having a centuries long goal of building a new and great elven
                           nation.

                           There were surviving nations on Maztica, after all.
                           These nations are not aware of the elves, though. The elves are extremely secretive.

                           Realmspace becomes filled with the ships of the Technomancy, ships of the Githzerai, and ships of the Scro.
                           The illithid of Realmspace retreat to their home bases, having nothing to do with the neoillithid, and
                           wondering what in the name of the Elder Brain happened.
                           The sudden peace in Realmspace enables the Technomancy and Humanoids, working together, to drive the
                           Neogi from Realmspace.

                           Zakhara recovers, and is an ally of the Technomancy.
                           Kara-Tur recovers, and returns to being more isolationist than ever before.
                           The peoples of the Hordelands, akin to the scythians and Mongols of Terra, continue their ancient way of
                           life, albeit with more powerful magic.

                           The sahuagin and other evil races of the sea withdraw to those seas, unwilling to participate in the great
                           rebuilding or associate with the humans, dwarves, gnomes, neoillithid, and humanoids.
                           Some of the good races of the sea, such as the merfolk, attempt to remain on friendly terms with some of
                           the surface nations. 
                           In general, the peoples of the sea are split. Most are isolationist, some favor Aglarond, the Lord's Alliance,
                           Shadowdale, etc., a very few favor the Technomancy, and others just wish to continue raiding and pillaging
                           the surface.

                           The sky of Toril remains emerald green, and a bright, light green corona surrounds the soft yellow sun.
                           The climate of Toril shifts one full degree.
                           Tropical areas become 5 degrees warmer.
                           Subtropical areas become tropical.
                           Warm temperate areas become subtropical.
                           Cold temperate (snow forest) areas become warm temperate.
                           Frigid temperate climates become cold temperate.
                           The subarctic region, which was vast, halves in size, much of it becoming frigid temperate, or even cold
                           temperate.
                           Subarctic conditions come to northernly places like the ruins of Icewind Dale, Sossal, and other lands at high
                           latitudes.
                           The Trackless Sea remains, permanently, 5 degrees Fahrenheit warmer than it was. The southern edge of
                           the winter sea icepack is one thousand miles further north.
                           The Moonshaes are now warm temperate, and there is no sea ice.

                           There is no longer an Anauroch or a Great Glacier.
                           Temperate and subarctic forests now grow in those regions.
                           Gone is the High More, replaced by a cold temperate forest.
                           Gone is the Calim Desert, replaced by a tropical savanna.
                           Gone is the Raurin Desert, replaced by steppe.
                           The Hordelands are considerably wetter now, and the shortgrass turns into tallgrass, and tallgrass turns into
                           young woodlands in many areas.
                           Along the coastlines of the Great Icy Sea (which is about 20 degrees warmer in summer than it was, and it
                           does not freeze up fully in winter now), a vast coniferous forest begins growing.

                           There are two blights, though, on the world, and nothing anyone ever does can erase them.
                           Where Evereska was, is a moor, a poisoned land where nothing wholesome will or can grow. People going
                           there sicken, and those staying die.
                           No magic of any kind, no force, no anything, can ever change this.

                           Where Evermeet was, is calm placid ocean. There is no sign that Evermeet ever existed, not even at the sea
                           bottom.
                           However, Technomancy or Humanoid ships that go into that area, never return. There is no attack, and the
                           last communications from such ships is that everything is normal, but then there is silence.
                           No debris or bodies are ever found. Nothing is ever found. Magic used to determine the fate of the ships
                           reveals nothing. Technology is similarly useless.
                           Spelljammers looking down from space, monitoring ships going into the area, find their sight blocked by
                           clouds. 
                           Not clouds that suddenly spring up, but by some curious coindence it is always cloudy when they try to look
                           down from space.
                           If Luruar, or Shadowdale, or any of the nations who have sent ships into that regions (and their ships have
                           returned) know the truth of the matter, they are not telling.

                           And there is one BIG change, which nobody expected.

                           Mages discover it, astonishment and fear and awe in their faces.

                           The Arcane Age has returned to Toril and Realmspace.
                           All spellcasting races can once more throw 10th and 11th level spells freely.

                           The sacrifice of the Psionic League had a truly tremendous effect, and the other things that happened,
                           magnified their effort.

                           And finally ...

                           Magic and technology do mix. I never said they did not.
                           Why do you think it's called the Technomancy?

                           As for whether the Weave will survive without either the elves or faerie, that is one of the great mysteries,
                           and the Chosen of Mystra have gone silent on the matter.
                           The Weave is not weakening (nor is it strengthening further)
                           Who knows what it will do? Only time will tell.

                           Finis

                           Edena_of_Neith

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-12-2001).]

     Aloïsius
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:06 AM              

                           I'm Songe of Zephyr, half-elven cleric of Lathander. I'm a divine disciple of Lathander too. I was far away
                           from my home, wandering through the infinate planes for years, searching for the lost nether scrolls. Now I
                           have them!! (3 of them)
                           But, when I go home, I see my world, Toril, nearly destroyed, and my elven brethren have been all
                           slaughtered, as my human family too. Argggghhh! Hummm... I always said that the Retreat and Evermeet
                           were two bad idea. But I'm a servitor of the God of Renewal, the Morning Lord, the Hope Incarnated! And
                           Toril is in complete renewal... Now it's time to work! 
                           First, I seek a quiet place: that's easy : nearly 95% of every people are now dead after the silly war. I
                           choose a country of wood and lakes, with some mountains and a lot of river. 
                           Second, I go to the technocracy lands : there I ask my (very) dear friend (cohort in D&D term) Salicia
                           (doppleganger bard/priest(ess) of Sharess) to invest half of my vast fortune in different business. I expect
                           10% income : that is 50 000 GP a year.
                           Third I start to cast true resurrection on my defunct family. I don't even need to worry about where the body
                           are. With the seconf half of my money, I could buy the component for 100 true resurrections. That's a good
                           start. For demographic issue, I resurrect 4 women for 1 men. Life will be fun in SongeWood.
                           The elves (Gold, Moon, Wild, Wood, Aquatic, and even some Winged elves of Sossal), half-elves and
                           humans I resurrect will be unoticed by the major power. We could have a peacefull life here, under my wise,
                           benefic leadership. 
                           The problem of technology and the humanoid still hang in the air. My politic is : Do nothing. I could protect
                           SongeWood with my fellow spellcaster with antipathy spell. In the long term, the humanoid alliance will blow
                           up : these guys are inherently aggressive, and they are shorlived. As soon as their charismatic leader
                           Forrester will die of old age, the fight will begin between the various tribes. Moreover, due to my vast
                           experience in planewalking, I know where lead the technological way they follow. Soon their lives will be
                           boring as hell, they will be cut from nature, eat mad cow meat and have stupid jobs. They will live in a grey
                           world, with a lot of pollution, and finally they will slowly loose the sens of magic, and psionic too.
                           I think they could look like these awful reagombies I meet on this strange world (murphy's world).
                           For the elves, the half-elves and the humans under my guidance, I will choose another way. Every thing that
                           tech does, magic could do it better, but if applied to living things, I'm quiet sure science could be useful.
                           The people of SongeWood will be the master of Biotech! Particularly in these domains : Narcotics,
                           psychotrops and aphrodisiacs (the demographic issue you know...) ; Plants (for housing people, nothing
                           best than GM oaks) ; and of course, we will research and experiment many things about mold, ooze and
                           bacteria, so in case we are dicovered, we could defend our lives. 
                           But I doubt that anybody could find us : illusion, enchantment and abjuration spells will allow us to go
                           unnoticed.


     Aloïsius
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:26 AM              

                           Hum... It seems I wasn't quick enough. Edena's post spring while I typed mine. Humm please consider that
                           SongeWood is somewhere in northern Maztica. With the Nether scrolls and the return of the arcane age, I
                           hope I will be able to create a Flying Island (10 x10 miles) for my people. With continual cloud, we will be
                           undetectable and unreachable. 

     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:42 AM           

                           Hey, elf-boy -- it's FINIS, bucky! 

                           Well, it looks like we won't be partying on Evereska. You just HAD to add that, didn't you, Edena? Take all of
                           the fun out of slaying all of the elves.

                           Except for the ones still slinking around where Evermeet used to be, of course. Bermuda Triangle/Atlantis
                           crap going on there. Sure, make them more powerful than the tremendous forces of Technomancy -- even
                           though they are beaten and defeated. They're elves, after all. . 

                           Such is life. 

                           Forrester
                           Ocean-Drainer
                           Let's see how the elves like THAT! 

                           (Just kidding, just kidding. I know what FINIS means . . . )



     Big Floating Eye
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:53 AM           

                           Hehe, why do you think we Beholder were so silent in this war ? We were organizing ourselves in our hives,
                           growwing in number, making short incursion sometimesto gather those new technomagical objects from their
                           dead owners.
                           Expect some surprises in the future (we're notably toying with the cyber-implant idea...), but don't think we
                           will act stupidly by making another war.

                           And Songe is all wrong in her predictions:

                                  quote:


                                  Moreover, due to my vast experience in planewalking, I know where lead the technological way
                                  they follow. Soon their lives will be boring as hell, they will be cut from nature, eat mad cow
                                  meat and have stupid jobs. They will live in a grey world, with a lot of pollution, and finally
                                  they will slowly loose the sens of magic, and psionic too.





                           Wrong: she forget the Technomancy was developed from the technomagical research of the Gnome, who
                           use magic as the source of power, thus preventing pollution to appear. It is true some purely mechanical
                           engine were created during the war (to avoid the sneaky attempt of dispelling made by those blasted elves
                           and druids), but once peace is back, wo will want to work in a big, grey, stinky coal-burning power plant when
                           magic can give the energy you need without all these problems ?
                           Wrong also: she assume things will go on a techno-psionico-magical world as they go in a
                           techno-techno-techno wolrd.
                           ((OOC if magic did exist on our mundane Earth as it exist in D&D, who will not want to follow magical studies
                           ? You know, IRL, I would be very happy to learn and cast some spells like Fly, Teleport, Polymorph Self,
                           Darkvision, Tenser's Floating Disk... And I think I'm not the only one. If magic existed, they would be
                           college of magic, and I would be one of the student of one of these college.
                           Same thing for psionics. And I think I'm not the only one with this mindset. So the argument that the dawn
                           of technology is the dusk of magic is one of the most cheesy bulldrop ever.))

     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 05:00 AM              


                           There is an exception: the humanoids can enter Evereska all they want.
                           Nobody else can.
                           (After all, they conquered the place.)

                           There are no elves slinking around where Evermeet used to be. There is nothing there but water.


     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 05:14 AM           

                           Oh, there are elves all right. I'm sure Blood Jester must have figured out some way to teleport his best
                           people away just before the stupid Wraths killed everyone. 

                           But that's okay. We'll find them sooner or later. Grrrr!   

                           Oh -- about Evereska -- so this doesn't apply?:

                           "Where Evereska was, is a moor, a poisoned land where nothing wholesome will or can grow. People going
                           there sicken, and those staying die."

                           'cause we humanoids really don't want to go there if that happens to us. That's just not very fun. 

                           Forrester


     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 05:22 AM              

                           It doesn't apply to the humanoids, Forrester.
                           They can go and party over the ruins of Evereska as they please.

                           They are the only ones.

                           Even other ELVES (were there any elves) could not return to Evereska, and hope to survive.

                           The humanoids can go to Evereska and stay because they were the ones who conquered it.
                           The conquest produced dark magic that has blighted the soil, and which brings sickness and death to those
                           coming in to the area.
                           But not to the humanoids.
                           The dark magic welcomes the humanoids, for they produced the magic in question!
                           The dark magic welcomes the conquerors back.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-12-2001).]

     Aloïsius
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 05:48 AM              

                           When we are ready...

                           Here are some of the techs/magic being develloped in SongeWood, and released into the world:
                           *We don't use metal : that's too heavy and energy consuming. Steelwood, silkglass, crystal-growing : these
                           are our base material.
                           *living house : We design our living house with GM plant. They provide food, heat, basic medics,
                           cosmetic(have a bath in a giant flower)... They have float organ filled with lighter than air non-explosiv gas.
                           The leaves are used as sail, for aerian navigation. Soon we could be able to build/cultivate flying city-forest.
                           And we could sell non-flying variant to the technomancy. (We sell only male plant, in order to keep this
                           monopole). 
                           *Flower-birds : these animals are our most beautiful experience. Imagine hybrid between humingbirds and
                           orchids or roses. 
                           * vegetal Medikit. I'm getting tired to cast remove disease/cure light wound. So I personaly make this : For
                           each wound/disease/poison, we have a plant that cures it. We sell it to everyone (again, only male plant).
                           *Living vestment : a symbiotic plant that feed on sweat, squama... and change of shape and colors
                           according to your will. With it, you don't have to buy new vestment when your children grow higher, or when
                           winter come. 


                           We provide this wonder to everyone. With the money, we could buy diamond to cast more true resurrection.
                           We don't resurrect elves of Evermeet (I never liked them, and they have lost their home), only those who
                           were living elsewhere (High Forest, Chondalwood, Luruar, Sossal...). 

                           [This message has been edited by Aloïsius (edited 04-12-2001).]

     Big Floating Eye
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 05:53 AM           

                           It's hard to finish such a thing, heh ?
                           Everyone want to continue.
                           It was really more interesting that all these pantheon threads, even if somewhat related.

                           Well, it's time to make a pause.

                           But such things should be started again later.

                           Yum... The Living ENB Industrial Campaign...

                           ------------------


     Aloïsius
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 06:04 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Big Floating Eye:

                                  And Songe is all wrong in her predictions


                           In HIS prediction, please. Songe is a he.

     Aloïsius
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 06:52 AM              

                           Right! Due to my intervention, Lathander is now an interloper power in the elven pantheon (like Tymora for
                           the halfling, and Gond for the gnome). Humm... Isn't there any other wiped race in Toril I can resurrect ?
                           I'm sure I could increase the base power of my Lord. 
                           In the new Toril, Lathander can become a transracial God, and the greatest power of all, save Ao, of
                           course.In this rebuilding world, I'm sure the Church of Renewal can be number1. 

                           As soon as my flying paradisiac flying forest are ready, I use some of them for touristic industry. Yep! It's
                           the "Club Mediterranée" in Toril. I offer free sojourn to the various leaders of the various nations of Toril.
                           (This will work as permanent embassy). Yes, even the humanoid leaders, if they don't suffer vertigo in
                           aerian forest! 
                           I work with the neoillithid of IBM. With our mastery of Biotech and illusion magic and their calculators, we
                           could create a new industry of entertainment. Think to Virtual Reality, with psionic plants-computers, able to
                           inject adrenaline and other pherormones in your bloodstream!

                           The Church of Lathander will control this sector, with Sune, Liira, Milil, and Sharess clergy. It will be the age
                           of entertainment. 

     zouron
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 07:05 AM           

                           hehe and good thing it is hard to finish for edena ::winks:: WE WANT it to continue hehe.

                           edena give it up and get ready for a new round ;-) let us go out and kill each other once more (or a few
                           times more hehe). or start a new one 

                           as for beholders.... ehh grrow in large numbers thought you guys had trouble even standing the sight of
                           each others

     buzzard
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 09:18 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Forrester:
                                  I'm sure the original Technomancy will not mind -- we will live next to them and among them
                                  in peace. (Eating the occasional Kender, of course.) 

                                  Party at Evereska, anyone? 

                                  Everyone NATIVE TO TORIL invited! 

                                  -THE END-

                                  [This message has been edited by Forrester (edited 04-11-2001).]


                           We certainly don't have a problem with it. A good ally is always welcome. Also, please eat as many Kender
                           as possible. They keep ketting caught in the gears. Cleaning out the gunk is messy and annoying. 

                           Buzzard


     EricNoah
     Admin 
                               posted 04-12-2001 10:14 AM              

                           By request, I'm archiving this thread so it doesn't get lost in the mists of time.

                           Eric Noah



    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                     This is an ARCHIVED topic. You may not reply to it!
                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Thread # 1*

This is a default post.
The specific purpose of this post is to fill up the 25 allotted posts per page, which is the standard as per the ENWorld Format.

If I post 25 pages of IR material on one ENBoard page (you can see how long each of above posts were) it will overwhelm attempts to read the page, and perhaps overwhelm the ENBoards.

Therefore, these Default Posts are meant to waste space, as it were, until post 51 is reached, and I can continue - on page 3 of the ENBoard Format - with the supplementary folders (or, just call them threads) of the 1st IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 2*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 3*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 4*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 5*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 6*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 7*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 8*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 9*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 8, 2004)

*Default Post 10*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 11*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 12*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 13*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 14*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 15*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 16*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 17*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 18*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 19*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 20*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Darwin's Panic Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Panic! It's gone (Page 1) 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Panic! It's gone 
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:12 PM                 

                           Did we lose our Industrail revoltion thread? can it be recovered, All I'm seeing is a blank space with
                           nothing to click on.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     LazyDM
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:13 PM                 

                           Man, when you guys set out to destroy a world, you do it with style!  

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     FallynAngel
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:15 PM                 

                           Well, at least now all you have to do is hit "next topic". 

                           ------------------
                           League of Angels
                           We're atheist 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:16 PM              

                           Go here:
http://dynamic.gamespy.com/~dnd3e/ubb/Forum17/HTML/003222.html

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     LazyDM
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:17 PM                 

                           See kids, this is why you don't play catch with a Sphere of Annihilation. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:18 PM                 

                           What happened?
                           What happened to the Thread?

                           I don't understand.
                           Yeah, I see you can go to the URL, Bugaboo, but ... what happened?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     FallynAngel
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:18 PM                 

                           Disgruntled EN board workers? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:19 PM              

                           You angered me. This is my wrath. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     FallynAngel
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:20 PM                 

                           See?

                           ------------------
                           League of Angels
                           We're atheist 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:21 PM                 

                           I see what happened the board messed up and it has bad information for the first post.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:22 PM                 

                           Obviously something went wacky when the boards crashed a while back. I'll try reindexing and see if that
                           helps. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:23 PM              

                           ...OR you insulted Sacred Cow. 

                           I'd be more careful if I were you. Don't anger The Cow. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     target
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:25 PM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by EricNoah:
                                  Obviously something went wacky when the boards crashed a while back. I'll try reindexing
                                  and see if that helps.


                           I noticed that this was a really long thread.

                           You might check to see if there's a size limit/bug related to size which is causing this. 

                           If so, take the last few pages and start a new thread?

                           - target 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:27 PM              

                           Have you cleared it with Sacred Cow first? I'd suggest pooling your resources for at least +35 Diplomacy
                           skill ranks before you do. (Synergy points given for Knowledge-Religion and Knowledge-Bovines)

                           ------------------
                           "I sense derision." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:28 PM                 

                           Thank you, Noah.
                           This help is really appreciated.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:29 PM                 

                           UM' it didn't seem to work eric! 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:36 PM                 

                           Well, I tried editing the subject line. Looks like that caused the thread to disappear... sorry about that... 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:40 PM              

                           Umm... Eric, something really weird has happened with the thread...

                           Aparently new messages are appearing in the middle of the first page (of 8) and the rest of the pages are
                           taken up by copies of what was the start of the thread...

                           Weird... 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:42 PM                 

                           Between the size of the thread and the server problems, my guess is we'll never see it again... however,
                           i'm still reindexing, so we'll see what happens. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:45 PM              

                           If you are pure of heart and promise to sacrifice all evildoers in my name, I MIGHT let the message
                           thread reappear. Maybe. I haven't decided yet.

                           Some of the comments floating around here have been pretty hurtful, after all.

                           Start praying now, mortals. Mooooo in my name!

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:51 PM                 

                           *sigh* sorry, it's gone, gone, gone. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Enkhidu
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:00 PM                 

                           Edena,

                           It looks like it's all over then. 

                           Thanks so much for the (literally) hours of fun I had reading it.

                           BTW, if you ever get the itch to do something like this again, don't do it yourself! Let me, or any of a
                           dozen others know, and I'm sure we can share the load, as it were.

                           Enkhidu 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:02 PM                 

                           The big original thread was archived before the crash. Go to the bottom of just about any page to get to
                           the archives. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:03 PM              

                           Me, too. I'm a little perturbed about all the time and effort I lost. I put my heart and soul into that
                           thread, darn it! Some of my best work, now gone forever!

                           (sigh)

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Aloïsius
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:27 PM                 

                           Those who still have it in cache could send a backup copy. The second thread is not archived. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




                                                                  D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                    General RPG Discussion 
                                                                      Panic! It's gone (Page 2) 


                                                                             profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Panic! It's gone 
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:30 PM                 

                           Well we shall morn it's passing (except for Buggaboo he won't morn just moke our pain.)

                           I was a great time What 3 days? Realtime? WOW, 7 years of war, almost rid the multiverse of the accursed
                           Toril, almost rid Toril or the acursed Elves. Beutiful. Fantastic. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:33 PM                 

                           Yes, Good show I should have thought of that, I'll start looking for what I have in the cache, 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:44 PM                 

                           OK, I recovered pages 2-6 anyone got the rest? 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:54 PM              

                           Well, we DO know where the story left off when things crashed.

                           I'd be quite happy to start from there, and help Edena (with the aid of Reprisal and others) fill in a synopsis
                           of the goings-on that got nuked. Even if we do not continue (which would be a bit of a shame), I think we
                           should all contribute to filling in the lost details, before our memories become fuzzy. 

                           Edena? Are you up for it? After all, I want to know if the newly Psionic Humanoids can become Caretakers of
                           the Weave . . . (we don't need no stinkin' elves!)

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:58 PM              

                           Wow, Darwin, there were only 8 pages -- and page 8 only had four or five posts, at best.

                           Damn! It looks like we're okay after all.

                           Perhaps you should post pages 2-6 under a new thread? Use the old name -- mostly, at least. "Recovered:
                           How Would . . . . "

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:59 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:
                                  ... (except for Buggaboo he won't morn just moke our pain.)


                           Hey! I don't morn OR moke!

                           I might mock your mourning, however. But I only do that because I care, and I want your pain to pass
                           quickly. Like a meadowlark skimming the clouds on a cool summer morning, just before a big ol' hawk
                           swoops down and decapitates the silly bird in flight.

                           Like that. I mean well.

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:02 PM                 

                           I say just let if fad Forrester, I'm going to try to rebuild what I can, and get Howfully I'll PDF it and get Eric to
                           archive it, 

                           It was buetiful, lets just let it rest in peace. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:04 PM              

                           I say revive the monster! Let it live again! I've only just rekindled my interest in the grandiose world I
                           helped create!

                           Of course, knowing you guys, all my messages will probably be deleted and credit given to other users. ... 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:08 PM                 

                           I have virtually everything.
                           Original thread pages 1-16
                           second thread pages 1-5 (I'm looking for the rest right now in the cache)
                           I don't save a page until it's full, and I went to bed during page 6.

                           I'll keep looking.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:09 PM                 

                           yep, Buggaboo I already went through my archive and did a find replace, Bugaboo, and replaced it with
                           DarwinofMind. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:10 PM              

                           Well, the story needed an ending -- that's all. 

                           Let's wait to hear back from Edena. Things *did* end a bit abruptly, after all.

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:12 PM                 

                           The last I recall the Psionics whatsamabobbit sacrificed themselves to purify the weave and the entire
                           planet. The Illithid vaporized, and elves from Mystara moved in to try and help rebuild (hell, they even
                           offered to help Forrester's humanoids as by now they're definitely one of the civilized races).

                           I say we leave it at that. Makes for one hell of a campaign world. Except Eleminster survived  And of all
                           the evil things... I had to TEAM UP with that guy. I feel tainted just for bringing him into it.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:22 PM              

                           agreed, i say we leave it as it is...

                           This is also because i am planning to use it as a campaign world i am starting in my first game as a DM
                           tommorow...

                           So, could all of you who participated help me flesh out the world?

                           My chache has none of the posts, so the help would be appreciated...

                           Then, once we have the entire world situation fleshed out, we can have eric archive the thread, so it will
                           never be lost, hurry and post what you remember at my new topic "History of toril during the industrial
                           revolution"

                           Post before you forget, and bugaboo, please don't joke around. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:22 PM              

                           The point is, Estlor, is that I don't WANT any stinking elves on Toril.

                           In case you weren't paying attention, that was pretty much the point of wiping them out completely and
                           totally . 

                           The only reason the elves were invited in by someone is so that they could help with this stupid Weave.
                           Well, psionics healed it -- I hope Edena will let a bunch of psionic humanoids maintain it. 

                           I want Toril to be ELF FREE. Is there anything wrong with that?

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:27 PM              

                           Quick everybody to the new thread and post what you remember of Toril from the thread "What would you
                           do if gnomes started the industrial revolution"..

                           The goal of this thread is to flesh out Toril (from our thread) as a campaign world for use.

                           Forrester, this means if the thread is finished, you can run campaigns to exterminate the elves with your
                           own players...

                           When we finish, eric can archive it, and we will never loose it.. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Sciurus Rex
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:28 PM              

                           I never really bought into the scenario, and reading about it here now I have to wonder why you ever
                           pluralized the races.

                           ALL the elves are dead? ALL gnomes are tinkers? I suppose ALL orcs snored in their sleep, too.

                           You could probably rewrite/edit the original messages to change each race to a single representative, and
                           not change a thing. "Then the gnome and the halfling killed the elf as an example to the uppity human..."

                           History is richly populated with individuals, not cliche' races. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:31 PM              

                           Draco -- don't rush it. It looks like between the original 16-page thread (already archived), and the pages
                           that Darwin and whatshisface was able to recover, we'll have 95% of the story. 

                           Once we have that, I'll tack on the ending -- on my side, it was mostly reacting to the new Weave and trying
                           to become Toril's new protectors. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     LazyDM
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:33 PM                 

                           Whoah. Edena's reposting everything from the lost thread! He's got to be the coolest macro-DM I've ever
                           seen! 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:42 PM                 

                           I've finished reposting.
                           I'm going to take a break now, folks.
                           I'm beat. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:43 PM                 

                           Here are all of the pages I have, in zipped format, and as individual html files. Just click the lame button (I
                           hope it worked.)




                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

                           [This message has been edited by Bran Blackbyrd (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Riot Gear's Open Letter to Edena Thread of the First IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Open Letter to Edena of Neith: 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Open Letter to Edena of Neith: 
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 09:14 PM                 

                           Edena, thank you very much for the fun time you've given us all. I'd like to do it again some time, and I
                           think you might enjoy it again too. How about we give you a little time to recover, then one of us starts a
                           war and we do this again? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 09:20 PM                 

                           Well, I personally thought part of the wonder was the uniqueness, but if another starts I'm in.

                           But I suggest a different suject, different world, (like world matter last time the whole multiverse got in)
                           And we play different people. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 09:31 PM                 

                           Yes, definitely.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 10:12 PM              

                           I too must laud Edena for an excellent, EXCELLENT game. 

                           Especially the way she let us humanoids kill all of the elves. That was especially nifty.

                           Fantastic job, Edena. Pat yourself on the back. 

                           But one thing -- let's not start up another one for at least another good week. I haven't gotten ANY work
                           done because of this thing!

                           Forrester
                           Pieces-of-Elves Maker 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 11:01 PM              

                           Yes, Edena is all we ever talk about back at the Sacred Barn.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 04:53 AM                 


                           I really do appreciate the praise. Thank you.

                           I wish to return that praise. To all of you. You are great Gamers, you know that?

                           People like you make the Game happen. You make it fun.

                           People like you make it possible for WOTC to survive, made it possible for TSR to become great during
                           it's heyday.

                           People like you will ensure that Dungeons and Dragons is always with us.

                           - - -

                           I was just trying to have fun. After a previous grim post, I thought a humorous post, a light-hearted post,
                           was in order.

                           I never dreamed that it would quickly (in 3 days) grow to 100 posts, then double to 200 posts in 7 hours,
                           then double again to nearly 400 posts in the next 12 hours.
                           In all, including the substitute posts, the Thread went on for 600 Posts.
                           Threads related to it occupied another 100 Posts.

                           You guys (and girls) are great. I hope to continue on these message boards with you.

                           Thank you for the wild romp! I had a great time. Thanks to you.

                           There is one minor detail, though, that I must now confess to the world, and it is truly an enormous
                           confession:

                           I am male.   

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Upper_Krust
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 06:10 AM                 

                           Hi 'Edena'

                           Perhaps next time I will get in on the act from the beginning!? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gez
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 06:44 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                  There is one minor detail, though, that I must now confess to the world, and it is truly an
                                  enormous confession:

                                  I am male.   



                           You should rename yourself.  Edena sounds feminine. Noone would have trouble picturing a
                           Edenor_of_Neith as male. Or Edenio, Edenard, etc. Just avoid Edenette. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 07:27 AM              

                           Well edena, I like to take the time to thank you as well, it was a wonderous game and well knowing how
                           things have been for you my friend, I am truly amazed with the interest and fire you have runned this
                           with. You are an amazing dm I can see, do let us all see that in use again, and hopefully soon. Thank
                           you my friend for a most amazing game.

                           Signed your friend,
                           zouron 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 08:06 AM              

                           I, too, would like to thank everyone at The Academy for making this possible.

                           I, too, am male. Although some of your requests for me to play the part of a female are appreciated.

                           I, too, was surprised that the thread could grow to more than 100. Whodathunkit?

                           You make this job fun. I couldn't do it without you.

                           Well, actually I could. But I don't want to discourage my "little people."

                           I must go now. This was tiring. My bed awaits.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 12:58 PM                 

                           Not to steal the show from Edena, but seriously, maybe those of us in on this should take turns, "DMing,"
                           a situation, just so no one suffers burnout.

                           Plus that way we can come at it from different settings and different situations. We've torn FR apart, guess
                           that leaves us:

                           Greyhawk
                           Dark Sun
                           Mystara
                           Birthright
                           Ravenloft
                           Dragonlance

                           I'd volunteer to run one (all be it a bit more orderly and organized the second time around) on Mystara
                           for you people sometime, if the interest is there.

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     voz
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:15 PM              

                           I did not have internet access for a few days what post was this? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 03:15 PM                 

                           How about this:

                           "What would your characters do if the gnomes constructed a Gate to our own earth and started selling
                           magical widgets?"

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 07:27 PM                 

                           Well, I'm all for the destruction of Ravenloft, 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:16 PM                 

                           Ravenloft we could have some fun with 

                           Dibs on the flesh golems 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Draco's Eric Noah Come Here Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Eric come here! 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Eric come here! 
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 10:45 AM              

                           Eric, for my sake and others, please archive all of the threads involving the "what would your pc's do if the
                           gnomes invented the industrial revolution". At my last count that was three threads. I plan to use that plot
                           in one of my DnD games, (i am DM) and it would be a shame not to have it, so untill futher notice, please
                           archive those threads. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 11:22 AM                 

                           Before I do that, could someone in that group pick a spokesperson? I don't want one person saying "time
                           to archive" and another coming to me later and saying "oops you archived that too soon." Once it goes in
                           the archive it can't come back out... 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 11:40 AM                 

                           I'll be spokesperson.
                           I started this. (sigh)
                           The first big Thread, the one with 384 posts, created by me.
                           The second thread, created by Forrester to replace mine.
                           These should be archived.
                           I sent you the information via e-mail, Eric. Did you receive it? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 11:41 AM                 

                           I'll be spokesperson.
                           I started this.
                           The first big Thread, the one with 384 posts, created by me.
                           The second thread, created by Forrester to replace mine.
                           These should be archived.
                           I sent you the information via e-mail, Eric. Did you receive it? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 12:42 PM                 


                           To Eric Noah:

                           I have been having serious trouble in the last hour accessing the message board.
                           That is why this response is so delayed.

                           I will be the spokesperson.
                           I will have to be. I started everything.

                           The first post I put up, which is now locked, and which has 384 posts to it, titled What Would Your PCs Do
                           if the Gnomes Invented the Industrial Revolution? - that's the approximate name - should be archived.
                           The second post, created by Forrester to replace mine, should be archived. It has 58 Posts.

                           The third post, titled What Would Your PCs Do if the Gnomes Invented the Industrial Revolution, Part Two,
                           is obviously still active.

                           I have e-mailed you, Eric. I hope you got my e-mail. Just trying to resolve matters here.
                           Any information you request, I'll supply as I can. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 12:44 PM                 


                           To Eric Noah:

                           I have been having serious trouble in the last hour accessing the message board.
                           That is why this response is so delayed.

                           I will be the spokesperson.
                           I will have to be. I started everything.

                           The first post I put up, which is now locked, and which has 384 posts to it, titled What Would Your PCs Do
                           if the Gnomes Invented the Industrial Revolution? - that's the approximate name - should be archived.
                           The second post, created by Forrester to replace mine, should be archived. It has 58 Posts.

                           The third post, titled What Would Your PCs Do if the Gnomes Invented the Industrial Revolution, Part Two,
                           is obviously still active.

                           I have e-mailed you, Eric. I hope you got my e-mail. Just trying to resolve matters here.
                           Any information you request, I'll supply as I can. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:20 PM                 

                           Message board has been down for about an hour, so that's why it's acting kind of flaky...

                           I've already archived the first one, and I'll archive the other right now.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:25 PM              

                           (sigh) OK. I'll be the spokesperson. 

                           Eric, archive all my messages, as well as any messages that include my name ... NOW.

                           And do something about Edna's thread, too, while you're at it.

                           Don't make me have to tell you twice.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Balor's About the IR Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                    General RPG Discussion 
                                                                      About the industrial war thread... 


                                                                             profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   About the industrial war thread... 
     TheBalor
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:21 PM              

                           EricNoah, could you please put it in the archives? It'd be a shame to have go away, and now that it's closed
                           and the 2nd thread has been started, it seems very likely that will happen.

                           ------------------


                           If history is to change,let it change. If the world is to be destroyed, so be it. If it is my destiny to die, then I
                           must simply laugh.-The Magus 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                               posted 04-10-2001 11:42 PM                 

                           The Faerie Folk League and the Gathering of Druids have Teh Funneh and we are prepared to unleash it's
                           unadulterated power on the masses, unless peace is met immediately!!!

                           Errr, whu? Where am I? Nevermind, there's nothing to see here...

                           I have the entire thread saved now.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                               posted 04-11-2001 09:45 AM                 

                           It's now in a new archive section. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Bugaboo's Restarting Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                    General RPG Discussion 
                                                      Re-starting the Industrial Gnome Thingy thread (Part 2) (Page 1) 


                                                                   profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Re-starting the Industrial Gnome Thingy thread (Part 2) 
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 01:53 PM              

                           So when we left off, there was some sort of conference thingy that fell apart because the gnomes had
                           discovered plutonium or something.

                           And then elves invented ... (insert theatrical music here) ... MIRRORS! From that moment on, the entire
                           race was overcome with an urge to gaze lovingly at itself and let the rest of the world rot.

                           The Gnomish Counsel of Angry Beaver Engineers took control of the Orc Waterwheel project and declared
                           that area an environmental hazard.

                           Unbeknownst to the rest of the races, however, the gnomes were working in cahoots with greedy humans
                           from Neith who really wanted to harvest all the Cap'n Crunch berries in the national park. They were
                           paying the gnomes under the table.

                           What happens next?...

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:20 PM                 

                           Well, a lot of races find themselves controlled by one person, and being made to do things they don't
                           really want to do. All they want is peace, but these people keep manipulating them. So they fight, even
                           though it doesn't make sense. And then all the races wipe each other out, leaving only the people
                           controlling them alive.

                           Wow.

                           Trolls will inherit the earth.

                           ------------------
                           My mom wouldn't let me play D&D. Then I shot a magic missle at her.

                           She shut up... 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:20 PM              

                           Oh yeah, I almost forgot: All the dwarves were neutered for aesthetic reasons (no more facial hair growth
                           driven by hormones!). They still aren't happy about that.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sigma
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:38 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Bugaboo:
                                  Oh yeah, I almost forgot: All the dwarves were neutered for aesthetic reasons (no more
                                  facial hair growth driven by hormones!). They still aren't happy about that.


                           Will that reduce their Str by -4 and increase their Cha and Wis by +2?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:44 PM                 

                           The nuetered dwarves, in a rage over the injustice of what happened to them, dig deeper into the earth
                           hoping to find escape from the other races laughing at them.

                           The greedy humans of Neith creep to the patches of Capt Crunch berries in the middle of the night. They
                           load picnic bastket after picnic basket full of them. Out of the darkness, a dire bear and his regular cousin
                           swoop down and steal all the baskets.

                           Quick: Where do the elves stand? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:45 PM                 

                           We need to know where the elves stand!

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:46 PM                 

                           WHERE DO THE F***IN' ELVES STAND? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:54 PM                 

                           If you'ld read it before making fun of us you'ld know the elves are dead. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:54 PM                 



                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:56 PM                 

                           Actually Darwin, I did read it. This is a different world. If you notice all the elves are looking in mirrors.
                           They aren't dead, just vain.

                           [This message has been edited by Cevalic (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:56 PM              

                           Thanks, Dar.

                           Then I guess the elves are standing in their mausoleums. They wanted to be buried in an upright
                           position. That's where they stand.

                           Don't the orcs speak Yiddish, or some other draconic language?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 02:58 PM                 

                           Far from the south, an army of kobold gathers. There strenght includes:

                           500 kobold commoners
                           100 puppies
                           3 orcs
                           2.5 dogs (don't ask) 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:03 PM              

                           The angry buzzing of hundreds of kazoos thunders through the golden glen (or dale; I forget which guy
                           it's named after). 

                           By the way, did we mention that they're riding cyborg halflings? Yeah, kolbolds cornered the market on
                           bio-implants. And halflings needed the cash to pay off gambling debts (for an entire race), so they sold
                           their bodies into transportation slavery. Morons.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:04 PM                 

                           Umm. Is the new war over yet? I really have to go to work. No? Ok. I'll just skip work and stay here
                           tonight.

                           Actually. No I won't. Good luck Bugaboo. Those dwarves are really annoyed.  

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cevalic
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:08 PM                 

                           Oh and don't forget the army of cross dressing Lizardmen who ride blind beholders into battle while
                           singing Hit Me Baby One More Time.

                           Sends shivers down my spine just to think about it. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:30 PM              

                           Who was responsible for uplifting the dire poodles race to full sentience? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:44 PM                 

                           I've finished reposting the lost Thread, folks.
                           It was a major endeavor and I'm tired.
                           Will be offline for a while. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:54 PM              

                           Hey! Who invited you to poke your nose into our most serious and wonderful world-creation thread?! I
                           haven't completed my self-aggrandizement yet.

                           And who are the "folks" that you're talking to, anyway? Hello? Folks?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     EverSoar FairFight
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 04:53 PM                 

                           MMMmmm Melposh`!

                           ------------------
                           A Member of the Combined World of Eric's Noah Dnd3e message boards.
eversoar@iprimus.com.au

                           God Of Chocolate and Confectionery, and gelatinous 
                           security of the Throne Room

                           Ambassador, Leader and General of the Scoirayan 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 07:23 AM              

                           Since it is edena's idea, and not yours and he has continued the thread. I think he did it to inform you
                           that the official thread is now over, nothing more then the final nignagging left. You seem to like the idea
                           so don't go shout at the creator for being friendly, gee edena had a tough job doing this really. just thank
                           him and say you want to continues this for a while

                           signed,
                           zouron 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Ameno
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 07:35 AM                 

                           *From deep in the recesses of the Southern Swamps, a great yowling was heard. Then all was quiet for a while.
                           Then another yowling was heard, only this one wasn't so great...more of a long yawn, really. Then, unbeknownst
                           to the rest of the world, a tiny rift was opened in the heart of the swamp. (What the heck kind of word is
                           "unbeknownst"?) Through this festering hole, a tiny force of Slaad oozed into the mortal world. (I mean
                           really..."unbeknownst"? What literary genius thought that one up?) The oddly-colored beasts sniffed the air
                           and smiled in their strange, gurgly way.

                           The Periwinkle Slaad walk the planet.* 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 08:01 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by zouron:
                                  Since it is edena's idea, and not yours ... just thank him and say you want to continues this
                                  for a while


                           Ahh! I disagree, dear Zoroun. This thread was MY idea, not Edna's. And I'll thank YOU to keep your +15
                           Troublemaker skill out of this.

                           Sheesh. The nerve of some people.
                           I wouldn't be surprised if Sacred Cow decided to crash this thread and the other "Industrial" parallel reality
                           thread all over again...

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 08:31 AM                 


                           I am bowing out for now.

                           I'm still posting, but not like that (not at the rate of 1 per 10 minutes!)
                           I really enjoyed the 2 threads, and I know other people did (they said so.)
                           That's what's important. People had fun. People having fun is what's important, in my opinion.

                           If I am lucky, Eric will post my second Thread to the Archives, and all will be able to read our impromptu
                           story there.

                           If you'all are attempting to start again, I wish you all fun. I hope everyone has a good time.

                           Yours Sincerely
                           Edena_of_Neith



                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:34 AM              

                           Edna, I hope you realize THIS isn't THAT thread. It's a different thread. Your most recent message above
                           sort of sounds like you think this is the same "industrial-strength gnome revolution" thread you started.

                           Well it's not!

                           Sheesh. What a bunch of spoilsports.

                           ------------------
                           "I sense derision." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gez
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:47 AM              

                           The Army of Technopsionic Destrachan gather and crush all the elves. Then they capture all the dwarves
                           and put them in their frigidairs for when they will be hungry.

                           But before lunch, they have to fight all those naughty cyberbeholders, as well as the army of Dire Fiendish
                           Pizzas summoned by this Bullywug archmage.

                           Who will eat the others first ? The Pizzas, the Nano-augmented Beholders or the Technopsionic
                           Confederation of Lustful Destrachan ?

                           All that depends of the side the weresquirrels will chose, as their mighty Nut Golem will make the
                           difference. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




                                                   D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                     General RPG Discussion 
                                                       Re-starting the Industrial Gnome Thingy thread (Part 2) (Page 2) 


                                                                     profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Re-starting the Industrial Gnome Thingy thread (Part 2) 
     Cevalic
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:02 PM                 

                           C'mon people. This is a serious thread. Edena, have you even read this? Or are you just posting on every
                           thread you think is linked to yours. Now lets stay on track.

                           Back to reality.

                           The five thousand draconic steel golems are finally complete. They are flying to the battlefield right now,
                           bearing exploding kegs full of ale. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Sciurus Rex
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 04:13 PM              

                           Hah! That's what you think, Silly Cevalic! When you weren't watching, 9,217 dissident orc-gnomelings peed
                           in the ale, changing the chemical composition just enough to make it non-explosive but highly acidic. The
                           draconic steel golems dissolved shortly after take-off, spreading thier deadly cargo over the gypsy half-elf
                           nation of Squiggly. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Psionicist's What It's About Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                              General RPG Discussion 
                                                What's "What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution?" all a.. 


                                                                profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   What's "What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution?" all a.. 
     Psionicist
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:41 PM                 

                           Whats "What would your PCs do if gnomes invented the Industrial Revolution?" all about?

                           14 pages.. thats alot.. What's the thread all about, really? I dont want to read 14 pages if it's just some
                           sort of joke or something

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Devin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:44 PM              

                           I'm sure a lot of people would like to know this before commiting to reading 14 pages.

                           ------------------
                           if (value == 0)
                           return value;
                           else
                           return 0; 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bugaboo
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:45 PM              

                           I prefer the thread, "What would your PCs do if they found a gnome crammed up your ..."

                           Well, nevermind. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:45 PM                 

                           I simply asked a theoretical question:

                           I asked:

                           What would you do if the gnomes of Toril had begun the industrial revolution?
                           What would your characters do?

                           My question is the first Post on the first page of the Thread.

                           Everything that happened after that, every Post, is in direct response to that question. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Enkhidu
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:49 PM                 

                           I gotta tell you, if you've got some time to kill, this is one you might want to spend the time reading.

                           I won't kid you, it'll take some time, and it's FAR from serious, but I'm having fun.

                           Enkhidu 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psionicist
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:50 PM                 

                           Okey.. When you check page 14 anbd read stuff like "power level", "illithid" and
                           dwarf/gnome/whatever-hating, you become slightly confused if it transformed to something else...

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Reprisal
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:51 PM                 

                           It's not a joke, actually, it's more akin to macro-Roleplaying.

                           The premise is that the Gnomes ignited the Industrial Revolution, and Edena wanted to know what our
                           PCs would do in such an occasion.

                           It turned into something far greater from there...

                           First off, advocates of the Elves and the Druids decided to start a war against such environmental
                           atrocities. The gnomes, in concert with the humans (that'd be Buzzard, myself and Lannon), started to
                           battle back this war of Elven aggression.

                           The Elves were fighting for the environment, as were the Druids. The humans and the gnomes, under the
                           Banner of the Technocracy/Technomancy, believed that the Elves had no right in dictating what these
                           sovereign nations could do and could not do.

                           The war escalated, the Humanoids (Goblins, Orcs, Ogres, and what-not) joined our side, and we gave
                           them tech. This brought anyone against the humanoids against us. Someone on the humanoid side
                           summoned Devils and other fiends to help them, that brought in almost everyone else.

                           The Elves decided to invoke some spell that destroyed the balance of magic in the Realms, and it pretty
                           much pissed everyone off. Believing that they'd come out the victors after the Spell of Karsus or whatever,
                           they just made it so that the illithids could take a piece of the surface world pie.

                           Things got bad, and we warred like nothing seen in the multiverse (well, maybe not the Blood War).
                           Sooner than later, things got WAY out of hand, and the Technocracy lost the will to fight, seeing that we'd
                           win easily, or the world would be destroyed as a result.

                           Currently, we're at the bargaining table to hammer out an agreement. The Humanoids still want war, but
                           we, their allies, do not. We do not condone the use of Fiends as allies.

                           That's it in a pinch, it's far more intricate than that, but hey, I'm a part of the Technocracy, we have other
                           things to do.

                           Rep.

                           ------------------
                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 05:58 PM                 

                           I'm an Illithid diplomat to the surface world! We've had a Golden Age, and have reached new
                           technological, psionic, and magical heights, and are slowly shifting towards Neutral in alignment. My
                           character is experimenting on consuming brains without killing the occupants.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Victim
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:01 PM                 

                           My character tried to sabotage the effort before it could get off the ground. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:08 PM                 

                           This IS getting out of hand - there's a thread about the thread!

                           For those interested, the war has grown to include fiends, celestials, psionicists and defilers from Athas,
                           the Elven Imperial Navy from Realmspace, and Aerdy and Iuz of Oerth.

                           Someone found Elminster and he's not very happy....

                           This really is a fascinating thread. If you have the time, read through it.

                           [I represent the demons and devils that have been called into the war]

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:31 PM              

                           I as a necromancer, first gathered wizards under my banner to preserve the nature of magic and research
                           how tech and magic could function together and also how to gom in harmony with nature, then tried to
                           create a hope of peace by forcing the sides to work together... but others intered the fray soo..., anyway
                           mostly with drew for a time gathered resources. the elves casted that cursed spell of nullification so after
                           that stopped I sent out my forceds to gather land and destroy the foolish elven sorcerers that had access
                           to such a spell (unsuccessfully), being one of the weakest forces I haven't accomplished lots, but trying to
                           establish a single country for the nature of magic, by allying with oputsiders, using undead and
                           spellcasters.

                           in a few alliances at the moment nothing big though 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Equinox
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:21 PM              

                           Well we obviously know now what would happen if the gnomes invented the industrial revolution.

                           *grabs trusty battle axe*

                           time to kill some big-nosed halflings

                           ------------------
                           I get violent when I'm not killing. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:29 PM              

                           What *happened* is that the humanoid hordes (led by yours truly) wiped out all of the elves on Toril. ALL
                           of them. They got pissy and tried to destroy the world. When that failed, they decided to erase the thread,
                           so that news of their defeat might be hidden from all. 

                           Well, nyeah, nyeah, nyeah. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 05:05 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Forrester:
                                  What *happened* is that the humanoid hordes (led by yours truly) wiped out all of the
                                  elves on Toril. ALL of them. They got pissy and tried to destroy the world. When that failed,
                                  they decided to erase the thread, so that news of their defeat might be hidden from all. 

                                  Well, nyeah, nyeah, nyeah. 


                           Speaking as leader of the Elven forces, I will simply say that that was a somewhat skewed opinion.

                           Blood Jester

                           [This message has been edited by Blood Jester (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Kesh
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 05:29 PM                 

                           Well, it looks like it's all over now. Thanks to a noble sacrifice of a certain faction, the Weave binding Toril
                           together was not only restored, but powered even stronger than before. This had the effect of not only
                           killing all the Illithid planetside, but totally cut off the crystal sphere of the Realms from any form of travel
                           the Illithids could manage. Now it's down to a matter of whether or not the fae races will remain on the
                           planet, or if the Weave can be held together without their presence, which will decide whether or not
                           technology or magic reign on the planet... one or the other must go.

                           It's worth reading the whole thing to see how it came this far. 

                           ------------------
                           Kesh


                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gruffmug
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:25 PM                 

                           I am leader of the Scro alliance consisting of githyanki, githzeral, Scro(humaniods), and
                           Thri-kreen(xixchil). We kicked much tail. We defeated the elves, gained vast knowledge in technology,
                           magic and psionics. In fact, we had a influx of psions. We now control realmspace(grins) . The Elves
                           have been paid back 5 fold for defeating us in the inhuman Wars. There are only small pockets of Elves
                           in Realmspace, and they are living in caves, eating berries and fungus, and ducking for cover whenever a
                           orc walks by . Talk about a role reversal. 

                           Soon we shall, finish humbling the illithiad, as the they have big heads and look like squids.


                           Nok
                           We are many, you are few
                           the out come is certain 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:59 AM                 

                           The most important long range result was the devils aquireing guns.

                           Do you really want to contemplate a Pit Fiend with a Gatling gun?

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 02:45 AM              

                           I dunno about that . . . 
                           I think psionic kobolds with machine guns are a bit scarier.

                           Before Edena's Campaign:

                           One Pit Fiend >> 100 kobolds

                           After Edena's Campaign:

                           100 psionic kobolds with machine guns >>> One Pit Fiend with a machine gun

                           Not that we plan on warring against you, mighty fiends. We're the ones that supplied you the weaponry,
                           after all .

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 10:07 AM                 

                           Let me say this much, Forrester - you're lucky Edena didn't give anyone time to react to anything. Because
                           had Blood Jester been online, or had I been speaking for the elves, I sure know they would have attacked
                           the minute you started soliciting help.

                           At that point they still out-powered you 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psion
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 10:14 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Enkhidu:
                                  I gotta tell you, if you've got some time to kill, this is one you might want to spend the
                                  time reading.


                           I dunno. I tried to read the part 2 thread to see what all the hubbub was. But all I saw was munchkin wars
                           (witchlight vs. the tarasque? puh-lease) and genocidal fantasies. Not my idea of worthwhile reading. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Aloisius's What If Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Another "what if" thread ? 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Another "what if" thread ? 
     Aloïsius
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:51 AM                 

                           I was too late for the industrial gnomes thread. Many folks want to start a new. 

                           But for starting a realy new similar thread, we first have to find a "what if", as good as Edena's "what if the
                           gnomes...". 
                           I propose we post a lot of "what if" idea, and then make a poll to chose. It could be a monthly pool, and
                           a regular feature of the board.
                           Then, after choosing the "what if", the setting and the referee(s), all participant submit
                           characters/factions, and the referee(s) give them power indications. (I propose more than one number :
                           diplomatic power, military power, economic power and magic power)
                           then the referee(s) set time limites for the war, something like a rendez-vous on the board.
                           It coul look like a PEBM, but quicker, shorter, simpler, and with much more fun.
                           The referee(s) doesn't need precise rules, only (some)neutrality and (a little)imagination, and free time
                           to spent. 


                           Ok, no it's time to post "what if"

                           *what if magic spring into a non-magic medieval world? this is the reverse of Edena's questions.
                           *what if a magical disease, involving a retro-virus start among the various race of a world, causing DNA
                           permutations : the gobelins are "mutated" into kenders, the orcs into satyres, the humans into bullywug,
                           and forrester into an elf . The disease spread slowly but inexorably, and only one specie is not affected
                           (Illithid). 
                           *what if someone discover the elixir of eternity, and sell the recipe to everybody. Soon the world will be an
                           overcrowned place...
                           *what if a one way gate is open between a classic D&D setting, and Earth 2050, with futuristic human
                           invaders. 
                           *what if the gods suddenly stop to give spells to their followers. (no more cleric...)
                           etc, I'm sure somebody will have more ideas. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Aloïsius
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 10:08 AM                 

                           another one
                           *what if the soul of the dead don't depart? Now, each dead creatures become an undead...What will you
                           do? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Riot Gear's Warriors Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                            General RPG Discussion 
                                                              Warriors of the War to End All Wars, enter here! 


                                                                       profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Warriors of the War to End All Wars, enter here! 
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 04:27 PM                 

                           Guys, thanks for a blast of a time. We tore Toril to shreds and loved every second.

                           Let's do it again. Anyone up to DMing such an endeavor again?

                           Post to this thread and tell us the following for the next go through:

                           Who your character is and some modicum of personal stats (Race and Level, any artifacts)

                           What faction or force they control.

                           Also, if/when we do this again, do you want to do the same war we just did, or think up something else
                           that'll wreak havoc? Like, say - The Illithid pouring in to Faerun in the year 1723 Forgotten Realms time?

                           [This message has been edited by Riot Gear (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 04:43 PM                 

                           Lord Garoth and his machine-gun toting devils will be ready for the next conflict. We don't care who wants
                           us on thier side, so long as we can get weapons for the blood war and we aren't expected to ally with
                           demons.

                           Lord Garoth is a Pit Fiend general charged with finding new weapons (tech, magic, psionics, whatever) in
                           the blood war. He has five pit fiends under him and a battalion of lesser devils. Should demons become
                           involved, he has the authority to call upon more troops.

                           ------------------
                           "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 04:58 PM                 

                           Spine-Tickler is a Neo Illithid from the NeoIllithid faction. He is going to be leading them should another
                           war arise.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:25 PM                 

                           ba-bumpity bump.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Blood Jester
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:30 PM              

                           Due to time constraints I shall cede my position as leader of the Fey for the next conflict.

                           But thanks again for the fun you typing-mad maniacs. 

                           Blood Jester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:40 PM                 

                           Thank you for the implied compliment.
                           I appreciate it.
                           But I, for now at least, am returning to more sedate postings (sedate is relative here ...  )

                           Cheers to my fellow Gamers! To all, let us have fun, and may our campaigns prosper! 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gruffmug
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:42 PM                 

                           I am Nok a goblin . You might know know me from my battles with ermith the great psion in the your
                           all weak thread. I am a 5/22+ level theif/wizard/wildtalent psionic with a blood line strenght of 59. I have
                           mastered many forms of magic including wildmagic, defiling, chronomancy, rhul-tal life shaping, chaos
                           magic, harper and old magic. My spell library is huge. I also have several minor artifacts including: a staff
                           and robe of the magi, a planar gate and the psionatrix under my control.

                           I control a circle of wizards about 150 strong and about 40 psions, plus about of 500 mundane followers.
                           We are based in limbo. We count both the githyanki and the githzeral as our allies. We have also had
                           long dealings with the Scro, and are friendly terms with them. 

                           [This message has been edited by Gruffmug (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Psionicist's Dont' Worry Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                           General RPG Discussion 
                                                             DONT WORRY: INDUSTRAIL/GNOME THINGY!!! 


                                                                        profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   DONT WORRY: INDUSTRAIL/GNOME THINGY!!! 
     Psionicist
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:00 PM                 

                           Page 2 to 6 still work!!

http://dynamic.gamespy.com/~dnd3e/ubb/Forum17/HTML/003222-8.html

                           link to page 8!

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Psionicist
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:01 PM                 

                           Da*n..

                           I mean Page 2 to 8

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     EricNoah
     Admin 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:01 PM                 

                           uh except every page says the exact same thing... 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Psionicist
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 02:15 PM                 

                           Oops...

                           But it's atelast one page 

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                               posted 04-11-2001 03:08 PM                 

                           Well, I'll say this much.

                           The elves couldn't stop the war.
                           Or the dwarves
                           the gnomes
                           the halflings
                           the kender
                           the fey
                           the dragons
                           the defilers
                           the githyenki
                           the sea people
                           the elementals
                           the illithid
                           the humans
                           the goblinoids
                           the orcs
                           the gnolls
                           the kobolds
                           the celestials
                           the demons
                           the devils
                           the angels
                           Eleminster
                           the forces of Iuz
                           the elven population of Oerth...

                           But SERVER TROUBLE could bring the war to it's knees!

                           Why didn't I think of that on page 1? 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Broken Fang's Technology Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Technology (ideas) 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                                Topic:   Technology (ideas) 
     Broken Fang
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 11:01 PM                 

                                Since the recent Gnomes take over the world w/ technology post. I just wanted to see what
                                technological inventions everyone thought might be created. Remember magic is prevelent and tech
                                is not...dwarves and elves live 100's of years.


                                I think with ore cars and track, I could see the dwarves take the next logical step and make rail
                                ways.


                                What other inventions wouold or would not be made?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     TheShadowOfMyFormerSelf
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 02:15 AM                 

                                Nuclear anti-gnome warheads? 

                                ------------------
                                Beast I am, lest beast I become. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Felix
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 05:14 AM                 

                                With a magical gear that turns by itself you can create a fully automatic belt feed (laser sighted with
                                the correct light spells) geavy crossbow 

                                -Felix 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Snoweel
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 07:02 AM                 

                                As you say, with a proliferance of magic in a campaign world, technology would advance much slower
                                than in historical Earth.

                                IRL, the primary source of technological invention has been from military application. Other areas of
                                life have benefitted in a "trickle down" kind of way.

                                Did you know that they had a Pentium processor on the 1979 Space Shuttle?

                                ------------------
                                "An eel that special, you don't swallow on the first date." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gez
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 07:50 AM              

                                As you say, with a proliferance of magic in a campaign world, technology would advance much slower than
                                in historical Earth.
                                So instead of learning how to start a fire, everyone would be druid casting Heat Metal.
                                So instead of crafting sword, everyone will be druids using magic fang to fight.

                                The flaw in this assumption is that magic is available to just everyone. This is not the case.

                                The prevalence of magic will cause only one thing: that technologic will be based on magic also. As I
                                said several, several, oh-so several times before, with magic you can have infinite power supply, so
                                most of the problems of industry (how to gather energy) are solved. With this energy problem
                                solved, you also solve much of the problems of pollutions (you don't need to burn oil or coal, nor
                                plutonium, you don't have all these nuclear waste and carbonic gases).

                                At high level, pure technology will be something rare, seen as both complicated, hazardeous and
                                unreliable. The use of magic just magically ease things. However, at low level, for day to day
                                activities, you will have objects that you can use without having to know magic.

                                This won't be an incentive to forsake magic. First because wizard's job will be engineer's job: they
                                exist, they are well payed, and we really need them.
                                Second because, if magic existed on Earth as it exist in say, Greyhawk, I know we will be numerous
                                to go to the arcane college. I want to cast Fly, I really want. Darkvision is nice also.
                                So, technology will not deprive magic of its glamour, it will instead add even more fun in magic
                                because it will be merely an extension of magic's capacities.
                                Look at the Golems: they are the best example of magic robots you could find. Compare them with
                                normal robots... Golems, particularly Iron Golem, are what could be considered as a Technomancic
                                device.

                                That's how technology in D&D would be if those blasted elves weren't a bunch of genocidal
                                obscurantist. Fortunately, they're all dead. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Broken Fang
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 08:34 PM                 

                                So what I want to know...since magic is not available to everyone. What inventions might be made
                                by inventors that would be useable by the masses?
                                Again the train would be useful for movement of people/troops. More able than any form of mass
                                transport spell...except some type of teleport circle. What other things might be made?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Draco's History of Toril Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                     History of Toril during the industrial revolution (please visit and post) 


                                                                   profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   History of Toril during the industrial revolution (please visit and post) 
     Mr. Draco
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 03:24 PM              

                           Well, now that the industrial revolution thread is gone, and i was thinking of using this as a campaign
                           world, why doesn't everybody who participated come and post what you remember, that way when we are
                           done, eric can archive it and we will have the definitive answer of what happened on Toril.

                           Everybody post what you remember before you forget

                           Speaker for the Dead,
                           Draco 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Upper_Krust
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 05:05 AM                 

                           How quickly they forget...


                           ...bump (mind yer head) 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gez
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 06:26 AM              

                           It's very simple: we, clever and good-hearted gnomes, designed new way of softening the burden of all
                           humanoids (I mean this in the broad, generic sense, not in the 2e meaning of the term when it was a
                           synonym for "goblinoid" and "all evil bipedals").
                           Yes, some prototypes were a little faulty (annoying side effects like smoke, for example), but our own
                           Gnome Druids showed us the problems and we solved it instantly.
                           Then, for an unknown reason, the druids from other races, and nearly all the elves entered in a
                           bloodthirsty frenzy, killing, sabotaging, rampaging our cities and workshops, assassinating the most
                           brillant gnomes of Toril, slaughtering babies in their craddle (as Elves always do).
                           Everyone was revulsed by such a blind and atrocious deed, and everyone attacked those naughty,
                           obscurantist, regressist, barbaric elves.
                           Even our traditionnal enemies (kobolds, goblins, and other disliked humanoids) allied with us to protect
                           our knowledge and to stop the atrocities of the elves.
                           Suddenly the masks were down: the elves are evil, and the despised kobolds, goblinoids, orcs and co. are
                           not that bad.
                           Yes, the Elves were evil, practicing some immoral control over what other races could do and could know.
                           When us gnomes found new lights, new toys, new things to ease the life of everyone, they immediately
                           assaulted us.
                           Despite our attempt to peace, despite our demonstrations that our inventions were not harmful, they
                           continued to harass us, sabotage our works, assassinate our engineers.
                           The elves were just willing to prevent anyone to achieve a golden age.
                           No the elves are all dead. We liked them, initially. Until they reared their real head. Now, we just say good
                           riddance. The elves were the world's biggest lies, awfullest infamy, most dangerous traps.
                           After all the wrong the elves did, we can now rebuild our world. And see how is this world: all humanoid
                           races working together, in peace. Even illithids are accepted (but they have to feed on artificial food).
                           What was Toril before our Inventions: a land of strife, conflict and racism. What is Toril now the elves are
                           gone: a land of peace, friendship, cooperation, and respect.

                           Here is what I, leader of the Gnomes, can said. We won't regret the demise of the Deceivers. Their
                           ruthless and thoughtless attacks were the cruelest betrayal ever. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     zouron
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 07:19 AM              

                           what happend hmmm good question really.

                           the whole thing started with the technology developing race, the gnomes, and the nature ones going to
                           war because they could not lvie with each others progressions demands. 

                           everyone joine dthe fray, personally I did gather troops from the hordes of undead and from the ranks of
                           wizards. My goal was to gain peace and preserve and develop the knowledge of magic, through any
                           means nessecary.

                           The war continued everyone joined the fray, I am my men created a sanctuary for which we could store our
                           precious knwoledge, the sanctuary was a vast demiplane, here all spell casters was offered to hide if they
                           would futher the study of magic. Of course I traded resources and bodies to increase my undead army,
                           while perhaps on the morale edge, they did have the advantage of not costing in our numbers, and since
                           most are mere shells it was nay a problem for me to use.

                           I had several alliances going on at these times, but mostly with the techno side, the gnomes in a thin
                           alliance if such a word could be used. I decided on the first peace meeting I would encourage the
                           diplomate to be men of standing, and kidnap them which went well, in hope that the adventures that
                           would try and free them from both sides would learn to live together and spread this new hope of peace to
                           the others. I failed, the diplomates was freed, but there was no peace.

                           The next big change was the elven spell created chaos of "Just" spells useed continously, I was able to
                           escape with my men to the sanctuary, hidding while this went on. I knwo you might think much more
                           happend, but it had little meaning to mention since it was merely war on war. Though I could mention that
                           we also started psionical research and of couse technology research, but not on expense of nature, but to
                           live harmoniously with it.

                           When the psionical powers healed the weave, I and my men returns and secured a vast area for
                           ourselves. Unlike everyone else we had suffered no ill effect from the destroyed weave. while allied with
                           others we tried despearetely to gain all spell casters and save the elves from becoming a myth of the
                           past. But the war slowly did end eventually, and I gathered a huge land under my command, and trade
                           useful and anture friendly technology, psionics and magic (and any combination of these), to those willing
                           to pay the expensive price, though in our huge librarie4s weapons of the dreaded past still exist they will
                           remain... closed.

                           Signed,
                           zouron 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 12:35 PM                 

                           "The road to hell is paved with good intentions."

                           It was a nice and normal border squabble between technology and nature. You're typical archetypes. The
                           only problem was, well, the outsiders had to intervene.

                           So someone blew up the weave and set the humanoids loose.

                           The elven side never recovered from that. The Fair tried to sue for peace but no one listened, and in the
                           end they chose a world ruled by elves over a world ruled by humanoids. But, almost not expecting
                           retribution, Forrester brought his bloodlust for elves to bear and took Evermeet, which caused it all to
                           explode.

                           "Oceans rise, cities fall, but hope, yes hope, remains."

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 12:42 PM                 

                           It was interesting to reveal in that thread how wrong the alignments in the MM really are....

                           The elves were definnattly Chaotic Evil. 
                           "Oh, you create something new. We don't like it, we're going to kill you..."

                           "Our problems with your tech is that it pollutes, so you add magic to where it doesn't pollute. You can't do
                           that don't you know we're in charge, we'll show you. We'll take away the magic. Now it pollutes again and
                           we can continue to complain."

                           "Oh, We're going to lose? Ok, We'll destory the earth, Noone but elves deserve respect."

                           The Humaniods faught with honor yet violence, They had a hated for elves, but killing and hating evil
                           things is allowed in DND. Deffinattly Lawfull Netrual.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:54 PM              

                           Everything Gez said, except more stuff about elven ass-kicking. Oh, and the fact that the Technomancy
                           would have fallen without our aid. 

                           Yeah, the elves were whiny sonsofbitches, weren't they? "You can't pollute, it's wrong. Oh, we're beaten.
                           Excuse us while we blow up the world and throw enough dust into the sky to blot out the sun's heat for a
                           century." 

                           Imagine. The elves did, to a large degree, what they hated the illithids and the humanoids for trying to
                           do.

                           Namely, 
                           1) Blot out the sun
                           2) Cause a huge amount of pollution.

                           They did BOTH with their little Wraths. 
                           But that's okay. Draco to the rescue . And we've recovered . . . and Toril is essentially ELF-FREE!!
                           Woohoo!

                           Forrester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Gruffmug
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 02:51 PM                 

                           I represent the Scro and githyanki/githzeral.
                           Our involvement began after the elves of toril foolishly caused the month of terror.

                           The gith races became involved when the illithiads made a big push for the surface in large numbers.
                           Fearing the worst the githyanki allied with their rivals the githhzerals and found common cause versus the
                           race that formally enslaved them both. The vast numbers of illithiad forced them to set aside the
                           differences for the war. In addition, because of the death of the githyanki lichqueen the alliance is likely
                           to continue in the future against the now stronger illithiads.

                           The Scro, spelljamming humanoids have a long history of hate with the elves. They offered alliance with
                           the githtian army to destroy both the elves and the illithiads.
                           Yes, the witchlight marauders are powerful but the Scro did create them. Not, only did they create them
                           but they are also of the mindset to use them. The are truly a military society, that wins by any means
                           necessary. They defeated a whole crystal sphere with them and their fleets of spelljammers. They have a
                           long history of hate for elves. Heck, it was the elves that created the Scro. In the Inhuman wars, the elves
                           crushed the humanoids, sending back to the stone ages. The humanoid's technology was destroyed and
                           they were turned into savages just to survive. From the ashes of the Humanoid Empire, arouse the Scro
                           forge in the fires of war. They came to avenge their ancestors. With the elves in realm space weakened
                           from the war on toril, the Scro moved in for the kill with their allies the Thri-kreen. They allied with thier
                           earthbound breathren and proceded to womp on the elves and chase the illithiad bellow ground. 
                           In the end, It is the Scro alliance that won out.  We control realmspace. torils moons are now ours. We
                           have established a trade city in old "calimport" and are making money hand over foot and plus the taxes
                           for keeping other spelljamming races out of toril are nice. Our technology, magical, and psionic skill all
                           increased in the war. There are alots more Humanoid psionicist running around now 
                           We are truely a power to be feared. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 05:27 PM                 

                           The Psionic Alliance saved Toril, effectively, sacrificing themselves to repair the damage done to the world
                           by the war.
                           It was a truly enormous sacrifice.
                           Millions gave their lives willingly.
                           Their sacrifice will never be forgotten.

                           Nor will the Cataclysm of the destruction of the elves be forgotten.
                           Or the Month of Terror.
                           Or anything else about the Great War.

                           Toril is a different world.
                           The sky is emerald green, the deserts of Calim, Raurin and Anauroch are gone, the Great Glacier, High
                           Moor, and Isle of Evermeet are gone.
                           The climate is warmer worldwide - much warmer. Sea ice is not seen south of Luskan even in the heart of
                           winter. Boreal forests are sprouting in Icewind Dale.
                           The Humanoid Races are much brighter now (3 to 4 points of Intelligence brighter), they are psionic, and
                           they are less evil and much more civilized.
                           The evil illithid are gone, but a good aligned variant, the neoillithid, freely mingle with the surface dwellers
                           and aid them in rebuilding.
                           And they do not need to kill anymore. They feed harmlessly on psychic energy.
                           The Faerie are gone. All of them, fled to their home plane.
                           The elves are gone. Just gone. Both from Toril and from Realmspace. (A small group exists in hiding in
                           northern Maztica, and survivors exist in hiding in Zakhara, Kara-Tur, and in isolated places in Realmspace.
                           A group of elves from Mystara has a centuries long plan to emigrate to Toril, but that has only just
                           begun.)
                           Githyanki now live in Realmspace, and scro and githzerai rule wildspace. The scro have become much
                           more neutral.
                           Most importantly of all, the Arcane Age has returned to Toril. Any spellcaster can research and cast 10th
                           and 11th level spells.

                           The Humanoids and Scro won the biggest victory, perhaps, in this war.
                           The Githyanki and Gith were winners. Both races now live in Realmspace and on Toril.
                           The NeoIllithid were winners.
                           The Kender of Krynn won an enormous victory. They are one of Toril's staple races now.
                           The Thri-Kreen won too. They are now a staple race of Realmspace, and just showing up on Toril.
                           The Technomancy emerged through the war, and humans, the surviving dwarves and gnomes, and
                           humanoids, along with the neoillithid, mingle freely and in peace now throughout it's realm. So it could be
                           said the Technomancy won.
                           The Angels created the Isle of Hope, a new center of civilization, from the former Nimbral. So they won a
                           victory, of sorts.
                           Zouron's new Halruaa is a victory for mages, and those who would study magecraft.
                           The Phaerimm won, for they are a free race now.
                           The Continent of Zakhara won, for they now have spelljammers, technology, and much more magic than
                           ever before.

                           The Psionic League lost totally, but they won totally, too.
                           Bran's druids neither won nor lost. They carry on, for they say, truly, that nature carries ever on, no matter
                           what happens.
                           The evil Illithid neither won nor lost, but are temporarily gone from Toril and Realmspace, unable to return
                           for decades. They still ready their horrible plots.
                           The Sharn neither won nor lost. They are waiting to see what the Phaerimm do.
                           The Dragons neither won nor lost, or rather it would be more appropriate to say some dragons won and
                           some dragons lost.
                           The Beholders neither won nor lost. They won in that they did not get involved, but they now face great,
                           united, countries.
                           The Continent of Kara-Tur neither won nor lost, and wished it could have stayed out of all of this.
                           The Peoples of the Hordelands neither won nor lost, their brief war against the Technomancy resulting in
                           no gain. They have returned to their homes.
                           The Outsiders of Arvandor saved the animal species of Faerun and Toril. They could not keep the Faerie
                           from leaving, however.

                           The Elves of Toril and Realmspace lost, totally.
                           The Druids of Faerun lost, totally.
                           The Drow lost almost totally. Only a remnant of them remain on Toril, in hiding. In Realmspace, they
                           remain, in hiding.
                           The Dwarves and Gnomes lost, a greater part of their number on Toril gone. In Realmspace they remain
                           in large numbers, however.
                           The Halflings, lost less severely.
                           Many of the Nations of Toril, including Calimshan and Waterdeep, lost totally and are in ruins. 
                           Other Nations are dissolved into the Technomancy or into new combined nations (such as Cormyr/The
                           Dalelands/Cormanthyr under the rule of Shadowdale)
                           The evil Fiends lost. Toril did not prove the easy pickings they thought it would be.
                           The Defiliers lost. They thought to use Defiling magic on Toril and get away with it. They thought wrong.
                           The Faerie lost. They are gone from the world, departed of their own accord, and Toril is much less of a
                           place for their loss.
                           The Continent of Maztica lost, due to massive destruction in the Cataclysm.

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-12-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:49 PM              

                           The humanoids were *never* evil . . . just misunderstood, Edena! We just had to get rid of the elves
                           before living in peace. 

                           I would also like to state, on behalf of the humanoids, that this nonsense about Toril being "much less of
                           a place" because the Fae are gone is, well, nonsense. Good riddance to them. 

                           Forrester

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Psionicist's Magicpunk Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                 General RPG Discussion 
                                                                   Magitech, steampunk, tech.. whatever 


                                                                          profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Magitech, steampunk, tech.. whatever 
     Psionicist
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:01 PM                 

                           The gnome/industrial revolution thread got me thinking.. Wouldn't it be way cool to play D&D in a hightech
                           campaign, as in Arcanum (a CRPG)?
                           "Magic VS Technology", or something. Imagine a dwarf with a shotgun, running around with "heavy
                           combatarmor" in an old factory..
                           I REALLY, REALLY like the idea..

                           What do you think?

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Ku Kullin
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:07 PM                 

                           I've been trying but I'll be damned if technology doesn't get in my way.

                           I really, really want some rules for making technological and steampunk devices. I've been trying but the
                           best I can get is a really ugly, clunky version of the tinker gnome rules.

                           ------------------
                           Ku

                           Seeking perfect enlightenment... through kicking your ass. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Evilboy
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:08 PM                 

                           There was a Dragon magize rather devoted to the subject recently, but I thought they did a so-so job,
                           nothing spectacular.

                           Lesse, a couple RPGs that are set in more of a Victorian setting include the old Masque of the Red Death
                           (2e Ravenloft), 7th Sea (for better or worse), and, arguably, Planescape .

                           Its mostly going to be a matter of DM and player style. If the DM isn't willing to give compelling
                           descriptions and fitting quests, well, then its a dungeon crawl with guns and those fluffy-neck-things. If the
                           players are against the idea, well, five half-orc barbarians in hide armor at a fancy dinner party, you get
                           the idea.

                           Rules-wise, the only things that I really think need inclusion are firearms, and (IMHO) the DMG's rules for
                           them stink. YMMV by campaign power and level, but I try to ensure that firearms are lethal enough to be
                           a viable weapon-of-choice, but not so powerful that no other weapon is even worthwhile.

                           - Evilboy 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psionicist
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:17 PM                 

                           Good points..

                           Just htink about all the traps! 

                           ------------------
                           / Psionicist - psi3e.rpgdot.com

                           #exclude "football.h" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Simplicity
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:18 PM                 

                           It would be cool, but I'm tired of the 
                           things that assume technology goes
                           along similar veins to what we figured out
                           in real life... Steampunk, blackpowder... seen it all before.

                           It'd be nice if we could think of a different technology in the technology vein.
                           Magnet based perhaps? Wind based? 
                           Decanter of endless water based?

                           Or maybe more magically based...
                           Antimagic/magic reactions? 
                           What's that? Magical flux generators you say? Indeed...
                           Quantum magic could be fun...

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Karl Green
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:31 PM              

                           The new WitchFire and Iron Nation are going along these lines a lot (and I totally love it :O) They have
                           listed new skills for crafting firearms and the gunpowder of the world (not called gunpowder, and only
                           alchemist can make it). The talk about Steamjacks (sort of steam powered iron golems... way cool but not
                           much info) Future parts look really good also.

                           In my present Greyhawk game I run 30 some years after the Greyhawk wars the Dwarves intro gunpowder
                           and railroads, the Gnomes zeppelins and balloons and steam powered ships. They are working on
                           something similar to steam jacks now. Mostly I make it a Heroic Feat to craft different items along with
                           the skills required. None of my players right now have any as they would rather go out adventuring then
                           mess with techie stuff (it takes months for more products after all... no factories/assembly lines yet)...

                           Also check out Castle Falkienstien (sp?) as they have great ideas for 1880's Steam-tech world where
                           magic exist and Dragons and powerful Faye Lords walk among mankind (I also love the Dwarves of this
                           world... dwarves are all male and born of a Dwarf and a Faye female. The Faye names the Dwarf and it is
                           always something sweet and cutie like say Buttercup or something. In order for the Dwarf to take another
                           name he has to prove himself by inventing something, etc so the whole race is drive to invite just so they
                           are not called by these names :O)

                           ------------------
                           "life is pain princess, anyone who tells you differently is selling you something" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     BriareosDX
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:51 PM                 

                           What about biotechnology? In the campaign world I'm oh-so slowly putting together, one human society
                           trains and breeds giant insects. They breed them for special purposes, like steeds, bugs of burden, or
                           construction crews. Basically, any application that real world people have devised for trained mammals
                           they perfom with trained and specially bred giant insects, with several new applications in there as well. 
                           I was thinking of some odd extensions of this, and had a few strange ideas. For example, many insects
                           use complex chemistry for various purposes, and many hive-insects have members of their hive who
                           specialize in certain tasks to help the hive as a whole. That generated the idea of "armorer" ants. They
                           use chemical processes to secrete and form durable body armors for their human masters, possibly even
                           using chemical and electrical techniques for making strong steel in precise shapes. 

                           Has anyone else tried to work out reasonable biotechnologies for their game world? If you need any
                           inspirations, I heartily recommend Hiyao Miyazaki's Nauusica manga.

                           (And yeah, I know that there would be problems with simply scaling up a normal insect. I just assume that
                           they aren't simply a scaled up version. Add in a basic skeleton and improved chitin, put some evolution
                           into their breathing systems, and you can get giant bugs that may not be hard science, but are at least
                           firm science. Or just say it's magic. Spoilsport)

                           ------------------
                           Briareos Deluxe: Made with Real Chogokin! 50% Die Cast Metal!
                           Comes with Seburo Assault Rifle, Removable Flight Armor, Collectable Plush SD Bri-chan Doll, Philosophy
                           book, and Spring Loaded Missiles. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     ColonelHardisson
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 01:01 PM              

                           I really liked the Greyhawk 2000 articles in Dragon and Dungeon recently. Just enough to tantalize. I wish
                           they'd follow up on it.

                           I'd use Star Wars d20 equipment as the basis for stuff, and try to "dress it up" with fantasy-based
                           descriptions. I also have older Gamma World books, such as Treasures of the Ancients, and the
                           equipment in those books are fairly easy to convert.

                           By the way, some good ideas can be found in some of the TORG sourcebooks, such as the Cyberpapacy
                           and Tharkold.

                           ------------------
                           "Illegitimis non carborundum."
                           -Gen. Joseph Stilwell 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mishihari Lord
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 02:11 PM              

                           For a good book with biotech in it, read West of Eden. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Cyberzombie
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 02:20 PM                 

                           I am working on this very topic on my website (follow the link at the end).

                           Unfortunately, I don't have the time to do this properly. My stuff is coming together very, very slowly.

                           ------------------

                           Goddess of Undeath, Technology, and Sillyness!  
                           Cyberzombie's Greyhawk 2001 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     JDeMobray
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 02:42 PM                 

                           Gurps Steampunk has literally a ton of useful ideas for any sort of industrial revolution era campaign. 

                           Also, someone mentioned Bio-tech as a possible replacement for the usual stuff. The old Spelljammer
                           setting had a bunch of bio-tech stuff in place already. The elven fleet's ships as well as Spirit Warriors (a
                           sort of Mecha), Bionoids (Bio-engineered warriors), and Gadabouts (sort of a combination jetpack/survival
                           gear). 

                           The Orcs/Scro had a bio-magic construct called the Witchlight Marauder which was bascially a big slug that
                           they dropped on planets, that would then eat everything, breed at a huge rate and eventually wipe out all
                           life on the world. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Rincewind
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 07:28 PM              

                           There have been several threads in the Whereabouts forum on this, which I can recomend. Theres also
                           the 'Mondus Fumus' fan setting, which is steampunk. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     cetiken
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:23 PM              

                           If ya wana go a bit farther past simple industral revolution, I recoment checking out ShadowRun from
                           FASA (er... WizKids).

                           ------------------
                           cetiken
                           Commander of the Gnomeish Airship Flotilla
                           "Troll culture is based on rocks in general, and hitting people with them in particular."
                           Quote from the Disc 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 09:04 AM                 

                           If you dig out the old Blackmoor adventure moduals (DA1-4), but more specifically, "The City of the
                           Gods," you'll see a host of "alien devices" (also posted on WotC website).

                           Based on this if you want high technology you can make them mimic the effects of certain magic items
                           that fit the description (such as the hand blaster being like a wand of lightning bolt)

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*RG's (Riot Gear's) War of the Month of Terror Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     The War of the Month of Terror 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   The War of the Month of Terror 
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:28 AM                 

                           This is the new thread for my (tentative) idea for a more organized version of the game we're playing. No
                           real rules, just guidelines for behavior. This is supposed to replace the old thread, but rather, run parallel
                           to it.

                           First off, everyone picks a force they command, control, or work as spokesman for. No changing sides! For
                           example, Forrester is pretty much spoked for as leader of the Humanoids, Phasmus DEFINITELY is the
                           Illithid, and I've been asigned (somehow) control of the Planeswalkers.

                           Second, this threads timeline starts exactly two seconds after the Elves shattered the Weave. I can't
                           remember what the state of the war was back then, so any posts until Edena shows up are just chat.

                           Third - Edena is god. She can't alter our intentions, but she can make them crumble to dust beneath us or
                           bring us to new heights of power depending on how sensible or effective are plans are.
                           After Edena posts, you can post your intentions once. Make it a nice long post, detailed. This is just what
                           your force is doing. You can't post another command to your forces until Edena resolves the round you
                           gave your first command in. After the second time Edena posts, you may post again.
                           Essentially, Edena, you post whenever you want (preferably after at least most of the rulers have posted
                           their commands) and your posts consist of a summary of what happened that round (Who succeeded, who
                           failed, and generally set the stage for the next round) and tell how long that round took. Then the next
                           round begins, and it's in-game length varies depending on what we try to do.
                           Edena, if someone hasn't posted and you'd like to post, go ahead and take over for them. I can't exactly
                           stop you or make you, but don't feel held back. You can decide what they'd do.

                           Well, since I'm the Planewalkers and the first round hasn't even started yet, my followers are all flitting
                           through their home planes and having adventures.

                           Game starts on Edena's post. Mark...

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:45 PM                 

                           bump 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Forrester
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:59 PM              

                           I think this is a great idea, but I think it'd over Edena to the breaking point! Perhaps after the whole thing
                           is over . . . ? We can set up some rules and run it like a big game of Diplomacy. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 01:16 PM                 


                           Sorry, but I can't do that. I can't post to this Thread and that one. 
                           I'm working just to keep up with that Thread (which is gaining posts at the rate of 1 per 3 minutes!)

                           However, I do think it'd be a neat idea, if such a scenario were set up using the Diplomacy rules, or even
                           as an Axis and Allies game. (Risk is too simple to represent things.)

                           [This message has been edited by Edena_of_Neith (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 01:46 PM                 

                           Well, we'll leave you alone for now, Edena. We should probably see how the current one ends first. I'll
                           repost this then.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Alzem Dalcama
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 02:40 PM                 

                           Hey you could also ask piratcat to assist, that way we could all say we played with two of the greates:
                           Piratecat and Edena_of_Neith


                           ------------------
                           Cleric of St. Cuthbert "I?m about to drop the hammer, and dispense some indiscriminate justice!" 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Edena_of_Neith
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 03:04 PM                 

                           Thank you for the compliment, Alzem (sincere look of gratitude.)
                           However, all I did was ask a simple question:

                           What would you do if the Gnomes started the Industrial Revolution on Toril ... 

                           But really, thank you for the compliment. I really appreciate it.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 04:15 PM                 

                           That's how it started, but now you're more. Good job.

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Riot Gear
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 04:56 PM                 

                           By the way, I'm embarrased to say I know NOTHING about the realms from a history perspective aside
                           from the Phaerimm thing, the Sharn, and that Bad Things Happened. Some one clue me in?

                           ------------------
                           Grap a mop, there's going to be blood on the ceiling!!
                           -My character. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Syklone's If the Gnomes Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                  General RPG Discussion 
                                                    If the gnomes killed the world, what would your PC do on the last day??? 


                                                                  profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   If the gnomes killed the world, what would your PC do on the last day??? 
     Syklone
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:12 AM                 

                           ok so if the gnomes do all this stuff and they destroy the world, what would your PC do on the last day
                           before the world blows up?? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Rincewind
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:18 AM              

                           Blow it up first. 

                           [This message has been edited by Rincewind (edited 04-10-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Roland Delacroix
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 12:27 AM              

                           get as many chicks with his wit as posible, not to tough for a charming bard with fascination. Id break the
                           record. Unfortunatlly im an elf, so the Con score is a little low. Oh well.

                           ------------------
                           ?I wish I had a baseball bat the size of Rhode Island so I could beat the **** out of this stupid ass
                           planet!? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Victim
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 08:56 AM                 

                           Go on an extended vacation to other planes and or worlds. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Estlor
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:07 AM                 

                           Roland took my answer 

                           ------------------
                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Zog
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:07 AM              

                           Kill the gnomes.

                           Then

                           Leave.



                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Wippit Guud
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:31 AM              

                           I wish gnomes were incapable of blowing up the world.


                           Hmmm... that didn't work...

                           Ok...

                           I wish I was an Oscar Meyer weiner... 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-10-2001 09:42 AM                 

                           As I did in the thread where the Gnomes nearly destroyed the world, I go plane hopping. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Teflon's Chaff Thread*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     The chaff on this board 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 

                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   The chaff on this board 
     Teflon Billy
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:43 PM                 

                           Man, I can't how obscured everything is by the Gnomes/Industrial Revolution/Panteon stuff.

                           I mean, this was always mroe of an opinion board than a "hard content" one, but come on!

                           Is there any way to get a "board based roleplay" board going...a'la Story Hour?

                           Cause that would go along way towards improving things.

                           Thanks

                           --Teflon Billy---

                           PS. I see in the grand tradition of long threads, Edena of Neith has elected to start a new one, rather than
                           post on the existing one 

                           Well, at least we have traditions  

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Ian the Mad
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:51 PM                 

                           Barring severe irregularities, there's only one Pantheon-leadership-sanctioned thread running at a time.
                           When we're done with it, it goes to the archives. Any peripheral spillover silliness is completely incidental.

                           There's just an overly high concentration of these Industrial Revolution-roleplay threads running around
                           due to recent badness with Gamespy's message board servers. I'm sure that if you give it another couple
                           of days, the chaff, as you refer to it, will probably consolidate itself...

                           ------------------
                           -Ian. Vice President for life of the ENBoard.
                           God of Sporadic Tech Support, Game Balance, Reading Too Much, and Running Off At The Mouth.
                           Using the letter "i" in the word fsh is sacrilige. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     AZRogue
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 06:54 PM                 

                           I vote we make a new board and move all the serious people there. They keep getting in the way of my
                           pantheon threads!!! This is a problem that must be addressed. 

                           ------------------


                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:11 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Teflon Billy:
                                  Man, I can't how obscured everything is by the Gnomes/Industrial Revolution/Panteon
                                  stuff.

                                  I mean, this was always mroe of an opinion board than a "hard content" one, but come on!

                                  Is there any way to get a "board based roleplay" board going...a'la Story Hour?

                                  Cause that would go along way towards improving things.

                                  Thanks

                                  --Teflon Billy---

                                  PS. I see in the grand tradition of long threads, Edena of Neith has elected to start a new
                                  one, rather than post on the existing one 

                                  Well, at least we have traditions 


                           Check out the thread "Not A Test - Please Read." 

                           I'm fleeing the field of battle on this one; they're taking such suggestions personally.

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:15 PM              

                           ... and once again another thread is created too speak up against the creation of threads...


                           And the winner is...
                           ... not TB. 

                           ------------------

                           "illegitimis non carbonarum" - C.H.
http://www.crazyforcows.com/ 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:22 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Sacred Cow:
                                  ... and once again another thread is created too speak up against the creation of threads...


                                  And the winner is...
                                  ... not TB. 



                           I think that's unfair. No one is advocating that these threads not be started. I mean, once upon a time
                           Piratecat's Story Hour was on the main board...that good sir saw thte wisdom in giving it a forum of its own
                           where it could grow unfettered...

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:27 PM              

                           Damn! Gotta change my sig!

                           And never, ever make the mistake of taking me too serious again!

                           ------------------

                           "illegitimis non carbonarum" - C.H.
http://www.crazyforcows.com/ 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:27 PM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Teflon Billy:

                                  PS. I see in the grand tradition of long threads, Edena of Neith has elected to start a new
                                  one, rather than post on the existing one 


                           Oh, Yes, TB, you have such a good complaint there, I'll keep that in mind, Next time we won't start a new
                           thread, We'll just keep going in one thread till we get up to the 21page limit and crash the boards.

                           Your a genius, how could we ever live without your suggestions.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:31 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:
                                  Oh, Yes, TB, you have such a good complaint there, I'll keep that in mind, Next time we
                                  won't start a new thread, We'll just keep going in one thread till we get up to the 21page
                                  limit and crash the boards.

                                  Your a genius, how could we ever live without your suggestions.



                           I think you're misreading Teflon Billy...he doesn't mean anything personally, it seems to me. Being
                           insulting is also unfair.

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psion
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:31 PM              

                           Repeated from the please read thread:

                           I'll throw in my two cents.

                           While I do usually just step around the, ahem, babble (sorry guys, great fun, just don't have sufficient
                           time or interest) splitting RPG forums into IC and OOC forums is a simple common sense move that
                           declutters things and makes both types more readable. I really don't think the knee-jerk defensiveness
                           on the issue is warranted.

                           So you have my support. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:50 PM                 

                           But it will never be used properly. for instance the Industrail Revolution thread started as something that
                           completely belong in here, and had nothing to do with roleplay, But it was rapidly devoloping into a flame
                           war, and for some reason we fought it out with a fun and thought provoking roleplay than with flames and
                           insults. 

                           Where would you have started a thread like that? You wouldn't have anyway of knowing it was going to be
                           IC.... See, this is the point of General, it's General, anything can fit here, That way the thread can change
                           and it still belongs here.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     AZRogue
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 07:52 PM                 

                           OK, sorry if I'm being defensive. It's just that I think if we split the boards too much it will hurt us all. Not
                           everyone has the time to go to each and every forum. The Pantheon, because of it's place, has recieved a
                           lot of great new members since its beginning. Members that might not have ever noticed the threads if
                           they were in a different forum. They are fun, and generally give people a good laugh. You can only talk
                           about serious things so much. And I think the Cow is right (for once). The Pantheon is usually confined to
                           one thread. It's other threads like these that really clutter things (though I don't think of them as clutter
                           either. They're also part of the reason I come here). Part of the General Discussion forum's appeal is that,
                           when I come here, I never know what's going to be here. 

                           My thoughts!

                           ------------------


                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     King_Stannis
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 10:24 PM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:
                                  Oh, Yes, TB, you have such a good complaint there, I'll keep that in mind, Next time we
                                  won't start a new thread, We'll just keep going in one thread till we get up to the 21page
                                  limit and crash the boards.

                                  Your a genius, how could we ever live without your suggestions.



                           and people call me a troll? 

                           for the record, i'm glad i'm not the only one who thinks these gnome-industrial- revolution threads are
                           cluttering up the boards. 

                           my opinion, that they are stupid, is irrelevent. however, today all you could see was "what happened to
                           our gnome industri...blah, blah blah...." threads. 
                           it really was getting out of hand, and made for a very sub-par day of new threads.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-11-2001 11:21 PM                 

                           Well, lets see, imagine a thread on ummm anything you pick, lets say its a thread where some WOTC
                           employee has just given spoilers about a new book and there is a good discussion going on about it, 

                           Now, lets imagine the server crash whips that thread off the face of the map. 

                           Any thread that just disappears is going to raise some alarm.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Teflon Billy
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:41 AM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:
                                  Oh, Yes, TB, you have such a good complaint there, I'll keep that in mind, Next time we
                                  won't start a new thread, We'll just keep going in one thread till we get up to the 21page
                                  limit and crash the boards.

                                  Your a genius, how could we ever live without your suggestions.




                           ????

                           Suck me you snide little ****. I posted a light little piece about a poster (whom I consider quite
                           entertaining) and one of his noted habits. It wasn't a flame. It was a friendly "dig".

                           Then this.

                           *middle finger*

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     imperialus
     Moderator 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:51 AM                 

                           I'd post on that sort of stuff if I had time but since I don't I just don't click on it. 

                           I guess basically what you are saying is you want Eric to go to the trouble of createing a new board,
                           assigning moderators, and makeing sure it doesn't get out of hand just so you can avoid... clicking on a
                           thread? Hardly seems fair does it? 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Wizbane
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 01:56 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Sacred Cow:
                                  Damn! Gotta change my sig!



                           I suggest a cow in bikini. A naked cow may offend the sensibility of some people.

                           ------------------


                           Wizbane 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 02:12 AM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Teflon Billy:

                                  ????

                                  Suck me you snide little ****. I posted a light little piece about a poster (whom I consider
                                  quite entertaining) and one of his noted habits. It wasn't a flame. It was a friendly "dig".

                                  Then this.

                                  *middle finger*



                           I want to say to you billy that I'm sorry, I was in a bad mood from everyone insulting us, and I got very
                           defensive. I even insulted some very good freinds this morning and had to appologize, I read this thread
                           and I just saw one more person complain about how we didn't belong and that looked like a flame, and it
                           seemed so backwards that my impluse was to flame back. I'm sorry.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 02:15 AM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Wizbane:
                                  I suggest a cow in bikini. A naked cow may offend the sensibility of some people.



                           I am offended that you assume anyone here has sensibility! 
                           Seriously, a thread that a lot of people had put a lot of time and effort into was suddenly (more or less)
                           wiped out. So there were a rash of posts about what happened, and a post or two by people who wanted to
                           know what the thread was about. I don't see where the harm is. Some days I get tired of seeing the word
                           pantheon on this board, but it doesn't bother me enough that I feel the need to (as my friend Dave might
                           say) poop all over their parade.

                           ------------------
                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm

                           [This message has been edited by Bran Blackbyrd (edited 04-12-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Teflon Billy
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 04:43 AM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by DarwinofMind:

                                  I want to say to you billy that I'm sorry...



                           Apology accepted with no hard feelings 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Teflon Billy
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 02:34 PM                 

                           . 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Enkhidu
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 03:24 PM                 

                           If I may interject...

                           I think a big thing that is getting left out of this conversation is that we have absolutely NO control over
                           what is posted here. Only the owner of the board (in other words, Eric) and his selected deputies do. 

                           I look at it this way: I believe that certain television shows (let's say for the sake of argument... Survivor)
                           are tripe. Other people, however, feel that that show is very worthwhile and get caught up in it quite
                           readily. Does that make them wrong? Does it make it wrong for that show to be on the air? In both cases,
                           I would have to say no (though I personally believe they are in bad taste).

                           If I don't want to watch the show,I turn the channel. If I don't want to read a thread (and trust me, there
                           are quite a few that I've skipped), I simply don't click on it.

                           There is enough room on the board for all of us - and by the way Eric, thank you for making it so.

                           {Edited for Grammar}

                           Enkhidu

                           [This message has been edited by Enkhidu (edited 04-12-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psion
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 03:36 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Enkhidu:
                                  If I may interject...

                                  I think a big thing that is getting left out of this conversation is that we have absolutely
*NO control over what is posted here. Only the owner of the board (in other words, Eric)
                                  and his selected deputies do. *


                           Your absolutely right. However, the only reason I air my concerns is so I can be counted among those who
                           find it problematic, in the hopes that the powers-that-be sit up and take notice and make a TIC forum.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Enkhidu
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 03:43 PM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Psion:
                                  Your absolutely right. However, the only reason I air my concerns is so I can be counted
                                  among those who find it problematic, in the hopes that the powers-that-be sit up and take
                                  notice and make a TIC forum.



                           And for that I appluad you (after all, following my previous example, we should have our version of the
                           Neilson ratings too!).

                           And by the way, please don't take offense if my tone came off poorly. I wasn't one of the big posters on
                           the thread(s) in question, but did enjoy them, and I just don't take kindly to being called, ugh, chaff
                           (though I do realize that that did not come from you, Psion).

                           Enkhidu

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Teflon Billy
     Member 
                              posted 04-12-2001 09:57 PM                 

                           I wan't using the word chaff to desribe any of the posters. I was using it to describe the number of similar
                           threads.

                           That is, I wasn't using the term meaning the "throw away" part of a kernel of grain, I was using it to
                           describe the cloud of tinfoil fragments used to screw up RADAR's ability to spot objects.

                           Sorry, English is an imperfect language 

                           I can well understand your concern since the "Grain Waste Product" definition is far and away the more
                           common one. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Charwoman Gene's Attack Thread of the 1st IR*

D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                   General RPG Discussion 
                                                                     Not a test please look (Page 1) 


                                                                           profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                                Topic:   Not a test please look 
     CharwomanGene
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 09:47 AM                 


                                So the Pantheon wasn't enough, we needed another IC uberthread?

                                I wonder what would happen if the Pantheon interfered in the industrial war.

                                ------------------
                                --Charwoman Gene, Goddess of Confusion, Sloth, Reading Between the Lines of WotC Cryptic
                                Announcements and Gender Ambiguity
                                Come to I-Con: http://www.iconsf.org 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Piratecat
     Moderator 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 09:54 AM                 

                                "Two great tastes that taste great together?"

                                Nah - I don't think so. Scary concept, though.

                                ------------------
                                - Piratecat
                                EN-Board President
                                "A cat that good, you don't eat all at once." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     ColonelHardisson
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 10:12 AM              

                                "You got Pantheon in my Industrial Revolution!"

                                "You got Industrial Revolution in my Pantheon!"

                                If this keeps up, it'll be the "General Discussion Forum - If By General Discussion You Mean
                                Role-Playing By Messge Board."

                                I don't want new forums any more than the next guy, but maybe these rather specialized threads
                                deserve a place of their own? They do tend to crowd out less robust but more immediate threads
                                asking questions. 

                                ------------------
                                "Illegitimis non carborundum."
                                -Gen. Joseph Stilwell 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Lordnightshade
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 10:50 AM                 

                                I would like to second the vote to have the Pantheon and Industrial War threads moved to their own
                                Discussion board role playing forum. I don't really have much interest in these threads and they
                                seem to greatly overshadow the threads I really care about (Questions, Advice, etc.) So what say
                                you Eric?

                                ------------------
                                Lordnightshade (Rat Bastard? DM)


                                You can see my fantasy artwork at:
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/loth/j/t/jtindel/jtindel.html 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     illithidkid
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 10:53 AM              

                                IM SICK OF SEEING THE GNOME THREAD.

                                ------------------
                                "Here, take my +1 Mace" 
                                Gary Gygax 
                                -Futurama 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sigma
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 11:15 AM              


                                Simple solution:

                                DON'T CLICK ON THE INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION OR PANTHEON THREADS

                                Sheesh. I don't want to see another thread about paladin's alignment or whether or not the sorcerer
                                is overpowered or if the ranger and half-orc got the shaft. But I'm not going to ask Eric to make a
                                special message bored for tired and lame threads.

                                The pantheon are part and parcel of the EN experience. I'm not a particpant, I don't read their
                                threads, but by golly they were here first and they're Eric's friends. Seeing as how it's Eric's board, I
                                think they've got as much right to post about random pantheon things as we do to post about
                                whether or not paladins can kill baby orcs.

                                Sorry to flame, but sheesh.

                                Sigma 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Kwalish Kid
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 02:26 PM                 

                                Another reason why sigma is my favourite greek letter!

                                ------------------


                                Dark God of Facetiousness and Vaguely Lobsterlike Things 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 02:32 PM                 

                                It must be rough coming onto the board and seeing those two industrial threads. I sincerely
                                apologize for the part I played in them.
                                Or not.
                                What's the big deal? People post stupid crap anyday but apparently the gnome thread is the only
                                one that draws your ire? Is it because it's such a large thread? If you don't click on it, what's the
                                problem?
                                Pfft.

                                ------------------
                                Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                                ----------------------
                                DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                                Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                                Warlocke's Realm 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     CharwomanGene
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 02:33 PM                 

                                I am allowed to pantheon bash all I freaking want!
                                I created it. 

                                I wasn't really complaining, although I think A Dave may have sabotaged the gnome thread.

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bran Blackbyrd
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 02:34 PM                 

                                Besides. Toril's in ruins, I think the thread is winding down.

                                ------------------
                                Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                                ----------------------
                                DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                                Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                                Warlocke's Realm 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 02:36 PM                 

                                You didn't have to read it if you didn't want to, it was fun, we enjoyed it and it wasn't a new
                                pantheon, It was nothing like the pantheon, And don't worry UBB destroyed it, it's overnow, so go
                                find something else to complain about, you could tell us how lame half-orcs are again or someone
                                could post a new ranger, 

                                That would be sooo much better then the IR thread. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     ColonelHardisson
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 05:39 PM              

                                IT'S NOT A MATTER OF HAVING TO READ THEM, IT'S A MATTER OF THEM SHOVING OTHER THREADS
                                OFF THE FIRST PAGE BEFORE THEY GET A CHANCE TO BE READ AND RESPONDED TOO!!!

                                Could I be any more explicit???

                                ------------------
                                "Illegitimis non carborundum."
                                -Gen. Joseph Stilwell 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Kesh
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 05:52 PM                 

                                Colonel, every thread does that to the rest, especially the other OT ones. Besides which, most
                                Pantheon threads (and the IR one) last for a long time on a single thread, so it's just one topic that
                                bounces up and down the front page until it's locked and a new one shows up.

                                I don't see that they really hurt anything that much. Besides which, the IR thread wasn't intended to
                                turn into that... Edna just posted a hypothetical question, and after a while it took on a
                                Pantheon-esque life of its own...

                                ------------------
                                Kesh


                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Sacred Cow
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 05:56 PM              

                                There was once a game called "Sigma 7" on the Commodore 64. Does anyone remember it?

                                Anyway, all I can say is: Yo, Sigma, preach on, brother! Those Pantheon and Steampunk threads
                                hurt no one. Plus, if it is done the way it´s intended this means that there are two (meaning: 2)
                                threads that push down other stuff.

                                Threads like this one which are about the Pantheon or the industrial Revolution are the ones that
                                really multiply and flood the board.

                                But I would like to use this opportunity to congratulate Edena on this new place he created. It gives
                                people who don´t like the concept of the Pantheon the opportunity to do some role playing here on
                                the board, without joining up the Pantheon.

                                Colonel- by answering to this thread, you pushed some other thread to the next page. You are
                                aware of it, aren´t you?

                                By participating in either the Pantheon or the Industrial Revolution threads, you would have merely
                                participated in two threads which float on the top anyway. 

                                This "floating" means that the number of other threads shown is lessened by a total of two. So it
                                can hardly be said that they would be shoving other threads of the board before they can be read.

                                This "shoving" is only done by a high number of threads being created. Like all those "I don´t like
                                the Pantheon/Steam Punk" threads, for instance.

                                ------------------

                                "illegitimis non carbonarum" - C.H.
http://www.crazyforcows.com/ 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Blood Jester
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 06:14 PM              

                                As a participant in the Industrial Wars, I would like to offer this.

                                There has been much talk lately about the loss of civility and community on these boards. Now a
                                bunch of total strangers (I have NO clue about the other participants in that thread) got together
                                and HAD FUN!!! In D&D role-playing style no less. (Kinda on topic, huh.) It was all very
                                spontaneous, and it seems that Edena tried to incorporate everyone who showed up wanting to
                                contribute.

                                I made new friends, even with my 'enemies' and even if we will never meet. We posted over, oh
                                600-700 times without being nasty or flaming. Is that what upsets people? That we didn't act like
                                children? I thought we had a great experiment in getting together in a friendly, social, gaming
                                community, and I apologize for offending anyone by doing so.

                                To be honest, I have never had a clue what the pantheon was about, and although I felt 'left out' I
                                never made a scene about it, and simply left those threads to their participants. No muss, no fuss.

                                Also, I can't possibly keep up with the pace set in the Industrial Wars threads, so I doubt I will ever
                                get the chance to be a part of something like that again, (which is too bad since I truly had a blast
                                thanks again to everyone involved, especially Edena).

                                We lived up to the spirit of the boards, what did we do wrong?

                                Blood Jester 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     AZRogue
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 06:23 PM                 

                                The Pantheon (and the new one too, from what I can see) threads are just fun. There shouldn't be
                                more then one active at a time anyway so they aren't "pushing threads" onto the second page too
                                much.

                                Using that arguement, I can't stand "Shaft" threads. Not even a little. Do I beg Eric to move them to
                                another Forum for pushing other threads off the page? Some of those Shaft threads get pretty large
                                too, and don't inspire nearly as much good will. 

                                To each his own, I say. Leave the pantheon/gnome revoloution threads alone, and I won't petition
                                to get rid of your "shaft/DnD opinion threads. As for rule questions, there's already a forum for
                                them.

                                ------------------


                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Bozidar
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 06:26 PM              


                                       quote:

                                       Originally posted by ColonelHardisson:
                                       Could I be any more explicit???


                                Perhaps not, but maybe you could ask Dragoth The Destroyer to help you make it more politically
                                correct, and polite? Just a suggestion 


                                ------------------

                                [This message has been edited by Bozidar (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psion
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 07:29 PM              

                                I'll throw in my two cents.

                                While I do usually just step around the, ahem, babble (sorry guys, great fun, just don't have
                                sufficient time or interest) splitting RPG forums into IC and OOC forums is a simple common sense
                                move that declutters things and makes both types more readable. I really don't think the knee-jerk
                                defensiveness on the issue is warranted.

                                So you have my support. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     CreativeMountain
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 07:34 PM                 


                                       quote:

                                       Originally posted by Sacred Cow:
                                       Those Pantheon and Steampunk threads hurt no one. Plus, if it is done the way it´s
                                       intended this means that there are two (meaning: 2) threads that push down other
                                       stuff.

                                       Threads like this one which are about the Pantheon or the industrial Revolution are
                                       the ones that really multiply and flood the board.

                                       But I would like to use this opportunity to congratulate Edena on this new place he
                                       created. It gives people who don´t like the concept of the Pantheon the opportunity
                                       to do some role playing here on the board, without joining up the Pantheon.

                                       ...

                                       This "shoving" is only done by a high number of threads being created. Like all those
                                       "I don´t like the Pantheon/Steam Punk" threads, for instance.



                                All valid points. As are the points made by the good Colonel Hardisson.

                                (begin edit)

                                Aha! The obvious solution would be to begin a separate "Forum for Interactive Stories".

                                Why would this work?

                                1. There would be a place for the continuous threads that often push other "General" topics down
                                the list before they can be addressed.

                                2. Other threads would not be started protesting the "Interactive Story" threads thus no longer
                                driving "General" topic threads even further down the boards.

                                The "Pantheon", the "Industrial Revolution", (etal) hurt no one, truth. They are fun and interesting
                                to read (and participate) when the mood is right. But... 

                                They are not "General" and are no longer incidental or rare. They are a fixture to Eric's site that
                                deserve their own forum. 

                                There, no one will complain about them. There, they will no longer be viewed as "driving other topics
                                off the first page". There they will prosper and thrive!

                                Such a simple solution and I was the absolute first one to think of it! I claim this idea as my own
                                and demand that when it is implemented I receive full and singular credit!

                                ------------------
                                "If a tree falls on a mime in the forest, does anyone care?" - Shields and Yarnell

                                [This message has been edited by CreativeMountain (edited 04-11-2001).] 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     DarwinofMind
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 07:56 PM                 

                                Reposted from the other thread complaining about the same topic. She the complaint are the real
                                damage, all the complaint including shaft posts.

                                A Roleplay forum is a good idea ...."
                                But it will never be used properly. for instance the Industrail Revolution thread started as something
                                that completely belong in here, and had nothing to do with roleplay, But it was rapidly devoloping
                                into a flame war, and for some reason we fought it out with a fun and thought provoking roleplay
                                than with flames and insults. 

                                Where would you have started a thread like that? You wouldn't have anyway of knowing it was going
                                to be IC.... See, this is the point of General, it's General, anything can fit here, That way the thread
                                can change and it still belongs here."

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Mishihari Lord
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 08:13 PM              

                                I'm all for keeping the pantheon and similar threads here in the general boards. Why? It keeps lots
                                of people who are knowledgable about the rules and role-playing games in general involved. If
                                they're posting here, maybe they'll notice _your_ thread and post a constructive comments. If they
                                spend all their time on a seperate board they won't see your "serious" questions and comments. It
                                really helps keep the community together. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     maddman75
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 09:07 PM                 

                                I have to argue to keep the IC thread in the main board. I for one wouldn't peruse a IC board. I
                                wouldn't have ever entered the war if it were segregated to another board, and I have to say it was
                                one of the most entertaining things I've ever been involved in.

                                PS - so quit your moaning, or I'll send my machine gun toting devils after you 

                                ------------------
                                "If I ever get a tumor I'm gonna name it Marla." 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     CreativeMountain
     Member 
                                    posted 04-11-2001 10:55 PM                 

                                Not that it matters to me much either way. Keep the threads where they are most wanted.

                                Personally I just saw a lot of complaining and the subsequent complaining about the complaining
                                (etc., ad infinitum). I guess we all just have to agree (and Eric will do as he likes in any event) that
                                they will have their own forum or they will not.

                                If they move, it ends the complaints. If they stay, so do the complaints...I suppose. Surely it is
                                someone's right to complain (if it is done in a civil manner and without personal attacks) as much as
                                it is the right of someone to have those threads exist and post to them. Just as it is the right of the
                                people involved in the threads of which there are complaints to respond to those complaints. Again
                                this too should be done in a civil and friendly manner.

                                I suppose it would be my recommendation for everyone to look over their posts and be sure they
                                are not complaining uncivilly, taking complaints to seriously and/or responding in a less than
                                friendly manner.

                                I just hope that everyone is enjoying themselves.

                                My two for what it is worth.

                                ------------------
                                "If a tree falls on a mime in the forest, does anyone care?" - Shields and Yarnell 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     TheShadowOfMyFormerSelf
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 02:19 AM                 


                                       quote:

                                       Originally posted by Sigma:
                                       Sheesh. I don't want to see another thread about paladin's alignment or whether or
                                       not the sorcerer is overpowered or if the ranger and half-orc got the shaft. But I'm
                                       not going to ask Eric to make a special message bored for tired and lame threads.


                                Maybe you should stop visiting the General Forum, then; it's full of those blasted things and I don't
                                think this will change any time soon. 

                                ------------------
                                Beast I am, lest beast I become. 

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged
     Psion
     Member 
                                    posted 04-12-2001 09:25 AM              


                                       quote:

                                       Originally posted by TheShadowOfMyFormerSelf:
                                       Maybe you should stop visiting the General Forum, then; it's full of those blasted
                                       things and I don't think this will change any time soon. 


                                Well, we are trying to see what we can do about that.

                                For all the oldtimers, did rules start out as a separate forum, or was it the same forum at one time?

                                                                                                                     IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                      Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                     Hop to:   



                                                 Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                     Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b




                                                                  D&D 3rd Edition News Board 
                                                                    General RPG Discussion 
                                                                      Not a test please look (Page 2) 


                                                                             profile | register | preferences | faq | search 


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2  
                                                                                                  next newest topic | next oldest topic 

     Author 
                           Topic:   Not a test please look 
     The Traveler
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 09:31 AM                 

                           The problem isn't the one to two threads that are Pantheon or Gnomish Nuclear Armageddon at any given
                           point. The problem is the twenty or so threads asking "What's the [Pantheon/Gnomish Blitzkrieg]", saying "I
                           hate the [Pantheon/Gnomish Hamster Tanks]", and "We should have a [Pantheon/Gnomish War Turnips]
                           forum".

                           How many people use threads to roleplay? Only two groups I can see. Would that be enough to fill a forum?
                           I don't think so... 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Piratecat
     Moderator 
                               posted 04-12-2001 09:33 AM                 


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Psion:
                                  For all the oldtimers, did rules start out as a separate forum, or was it the same forum at one
                                  time?


                           It was the same forum for a long time. The speed in which rules disappeared off the page necessitated a
                           different forum, though. 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Kwalish Kid
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 09:49 AM                 

                           Ah, yes, I remember the great purge of... was that this year?

                           Yes the Rules board was part of general discussion.

                           I think, to make Colenel "I'm the real Gary Gygax" Hardisson happy, we should start a board called "Off
                           Topic Thread Discussion", where we can all go to discuss the off-topic threads.

                           ------------------


                           Dark God of Facetiousness and Vaguely Lobsterlike Things 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 10:51 AM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Kwalish Kid:
                                  Ah, yes, I remember the great purge of... was that this year?

                                  Yes the Rules board was part of general discussion.

                                  I think, to make Colenel "I'm the real Gary Gygax" Hardisson happy, we should start a board
                                  called "Off Topic Thread Discussion", where we can all go to discuss the off-topic threads.



                           How is it that Charwoman Gene and Teflon Billy start the threads, but somehow I become the focus of the
                           ire?

                           Also, it wasn't all the "I hate these threads" threads that caused the problem - it was all the myriad NEW
                           threads started about the Industrial Revolution in FR, and the ones thanking each other for a great thread.
                           Either people weren't paying attention, or just HAD to have their name on the "main" IR thread...

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 10:55 AM              

                           BTW, I changed my handle because of this "who's Gary Gygax?" thing. I have tried to clear up the confusion
                           wherever I saw it. However, even though I don't feel it's entirely fair to have to do it, I decided I might as
                           well change the damned handle once and for all. 

                           It's not like I've been using it for quite a while or anything.

                           Oh. Wait. I have.

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 12:54 PM              

                           YES! I have won the argument! My perfect sense of what is and isn't correct has so flummoxed everyone
                           that they were unable to reply, blasted by the light of perfect reason!

                           Must've been when I pointed out I wasn't the one who started these threads.

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton

                           [This message has been edited by GeneralHardisson (edited 04-12-2001).] 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Kwalish Kid
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 01:49 PM                 

                           I hope you can hold on to that battlefield promotion, Hardisson. From where I'm looking, you're due for a
                           dressing down. 

                           ------------------


                           Dark God of Facetiousness and Vaguely Lobsterlike Things 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Blood Jester
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 03:15 PM              


                                  quote:

                                  Originally posted by Psion:
                                  I'll throw in my two cents.

                                  While I do usually just step around the, ahem, babble (sorry guys, great fun, just don't have
                                  sufficient time or interest) splitting RPG forums into IC and OOC forums is a simple common
                                  sense move that declutters things and makes both types more readable. I really don't think
                                  the knee-jerk defensiveness on the issue is warranted.

                                  So you have my support.


                           Two points:

                           1) A politely worded response to a strongly stated opinion that relates directly to oneself is not 'knee-jerk'
                           anything.

                           2) The 'shouted' (i.e. all caps) statements by illithidkid and the-poster-formerly-known-as-ColonelHardisson
                           seemed in need of a response.

                           Thank you.

                           Blood Jester

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     GeneralHardisson
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 03:32 PM              

                           Blood Jester -
                           I wouldn't have used all caps if people hadn't kept acting as though I was saying the threads should never
                           be started. People seem to read what they want to read; I second someone's thoughts about something,
                           and in addition offer an innocuous suggestion, and suddenly people act as though I was wanting to shut
                           down everything they wanted to do. If there had been any real evidence that others had actually read what
                           was written by me and not gotten defensive BEFORE my all-caps post, then I wouldn't have posted all-caps.

                           And I changed the handle because the confusion between Col_Pladoh and ColonelHardisson was getting
                           ridiculous.

                           ------------------
                           "If everybody is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking." - General George S. Patton 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged
     Cyberzombie
     Member 
                               posted 04-12-2001 03:56 PM                 

                           First off -- this is not a response to you, Hardison, so don't get upset on me. 

                           You can try to push us off the General Discussion. But ya won't succeed. We'll just come back and hijack all
                           your threads and turn them into ROLEPLAYING THREADS. Heh heh heh. None of you will be able to stand it.
                           Oh yes, I know how much all of you hate roleplaying. Can't stand the stuff.

                           Well, tough! All of y'all may be anti-roleplaying, but we're going to do it anyway.

                           So there. 

                           ------------------

                           Goddess of Undeath, Technology, and Sillyness!  
                           Cyberzombie's Greyhawk 2001 

                                                                                                                        IP: Logged


    This topic is 2 pages long:   1  2 

    All times are Central Time (US)
                                                                                                   next newest topic | next oldest topic

                                       Administrative Options: Close Topic | Archive/Move | Delete Topic

                                                       Hop to:   



                                                  Contact Us | D&D 3rd Edition News 


                                                      Ultimate Bulletin Board 5.47b


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post # 1*

This is a default post.
The specific purpose of this post is to fill up the 25 allotted posts per page, which is the standard as per the ENWorld Format.

If I post 25 pages of IR material on one ENBoard page (you can see how long many of these posts are, and they add up) it will overwhelm attempts to read the page, and perhaps overwhelm the ENBoards.

Therefore, these Default Posts are meant to waste space, as it were, until post 76 is reached, and I can continue - on page 4 of the ENBoard Format - with the 2nd IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 2*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 3*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 4*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 5*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 6*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 7*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 8*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Post 9*

See the Default Post description under Default Post # 1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Introductory Post concerning the 2nd IR*

Edena_of_Neith here ... again.
  What follows should be a repost, in totality, of the 2nd IR.
  I believe my files were accurate and complete.  What is forthcoming should be comprehensive.  I did my best, folks.

  I broke the 2nd IR down into one main folder, and a few smaller folders.
  The main folder is titled, simply, The Second IR.  Due it's size I am posting it as a number of smaller posts (as I did the three large 1st IR posts on pages 1 and 2.)  Each post is sequential in order from the previous post.

  The smaller, supplemental folders are:  Is Peace Possible?, A Question to the Thinkers, Forrester's First Thread, and Reprisal's Call for Help.  These will be presented in the order just listed.

  If I find additional material in my archives, I will modify this post, and I will add the additional material to this thread.

  So, once again, read ... and enjoy.  

  Here is the 2nd IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post One) The 2nd IR*

my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                     EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You
                                                                           are summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 1) 





                                                      This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                        Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:21 PM                      

                          The Chosen of Mystra, having bided their time, and following their own secret agenda, have put out
                          the following message:

                          - - -

                          All powers involved in the War are to appear before the High Court of the Chosen of Mystra.

                          There, you are expected to give an account of all your actions, and the reasons for them, during the
                          7 Years War.

                          We consider that ALL of you are guilty of major crimes of war, until you prove yourself innocent.

                          The onus is upon you, to prove that you are innocent of the charges we are bringing against you.

                          - - -

                          If you are found innocent, then:

                          You may walk away from the High Court.
                          You may continue your own business undisturbed.
                          If you engage in another act of aggression, you will again be called before this Court.

                          - - -

                          If you cannot prove your innocence, then:

                          Your leadership will be taken into custody, and dealt with as we see fit - death, imprisonment,
                          magical alteration, feeblemindedness, and undeath being some of the remedies that we will
                          employ.
                          Your technology and magic will be seized by us, and/or destroyed.
                          Your armies will be disbanded - destroyed if they offer resistance.
                          Your people and countries shall come under our jurisdiction.

                          - - -

                          The major charges are as follows:

                          - - -

                          The elves of Toril (in absentia)

                          The use of Karsus' Avatar to cause the Month of Terror.
                          The use of High Magic to cause the Cataclysm during the fall of Evermeet.
                          Deliberate and unprovoked sabotage of the Technomancy that was the reason the 7 Year War
                          started.
                          Awakening of the Tarrasque.

                          - - -

                          The elves of Northern Maztica: 

                          Deliberate plotting to use High Magic to cause mass destruction, for the purposes of exterminating
                          the Humanoids and wrecking the Technomancy.

                          - - -

                          Bran's Druids:

                          Deliberate plotting to activate and awaken the forests of Faerun, in order to cause mass devastation
                          against all centers of population on that continent.
                          Deliberate plotting to awaken the elemental powers of nature to cause mass destruction across Toril,
                          for the purpose of destroying the Technomancy and the Humanoid Alliance.
                          Sabotage against the Gnomes and the Technomancy that started the 7 Year War.

                          - - -

                          The Humanoid Alliance:

                          Deliberate extermination of the elves of Toril.
                          Consorting with the devils and demons to achieve your ends, and thus bringing the Blood War to
                          Toril and Realmspace.
                          Consorting with Iuz the Old to achieve your ends.

                          - - -

                          The Technomancy

                          Aiding and abetting the Humanoids in the destruction of the elves.
                          Consorting with the devils and demons to achieve your ends, and thus bringing the Blood War to
                          Toril and Realmspace.

                          - - -

                          The Scro

                          Inviting the Defilers of Athas into Realmspace.
                          Giving succor to the Defilers when others realized what they were about.
                          Dropping Witchlights onto Toril.
                          Deliberate extermination of the elves of Realmspace.

                          - - -

                          Zouron's Magocracy

                          Aiding and abetting in the destruction of the elves.

                          - - -

                          The City of Shade

                          (No charges, but your presence is required: a lack of attendence is not an option for you)

                          - - -

                          The Phaerimm

                          Plotting with your allies, the Aboleth, to allow the Elder Races into Realmspace (that would be the
                          Minions of Cthulu.)

                          - - -

                          The NeoIllithid

                          (No charges, but your presence is required: not attending is not an option for you)

                          - - -

                          The Deep Illithid

                          Plotting to put out the sun.
                          Plotting to alter the magnetosphere
                          The extermination of the drow, sverfneblin, and other Underdark races.

                          - - -

                          The Githyanki

                          The extermination of large numbers of the native inhabitants of Luna.
                          Aiding and abetting the scro in exterminating the elves of Realmspace.
                          Aiding and abetting the scro in protecting the Defilers.

                          - - -

                          The inhabitants of Athas who have migrated to Realmspace

                          Your tolerance, and the giving of shelter to, the Defilers.
                          The mass destruction your Thri-Kreen caused in parts of Toril and other parts of Realmspace as they
                          settled here.

                          - - -

                          The Dwarves

                          Your unreasonable demand that Queen Amlaruil and her court be turned over to your for execution.
                          Your constantly changing sides during the war, which aggravated the situation and contributed to the
                          Cataclysm.

                          - - -

                          The Gnomes

                          Your refusal to listen to your Seers, who informed you of the future results of your creations.
                          Your indiscriminate handing out of your creations to any who wished them - in other words, your
                          greed.

                          - - -

                          The Dragons

                          The mass destruction you caused when the elves brought you into the conflict.
                          Your opportunism, employing the war to create vast hoards for yourself, at the cost of countless
                          lives.

                          - - -

                          The Faerie

                          (No charges, but the Chosen FORCE a Gate open to the Plane of Faerie, and demand the Seelie
                          Court send a representative to the Court.)

                          - - -

                          The Angels

                          (No charges, but attendance is required)

                          - - -

                          The Devils

                          Your bringing the Blood War to Realmspace, on the excuse that you were summoned.
                          The mass destruction that you caused.

                          - - -

                          The Demons

                          Your bringing the Blood War to Realmspace, on the excuse that you were summoned.
                          The mass destruction that you caused.

                          - - -

                          This is not a total listing of all the charges.
                          Other charges will be brought, and the Chosen expect answers.
                          If answers are not provided, the Chosen state they will act.

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Psionicist 
     Member 
     Member # 262 
                             posted December 01, 2001 06:23 PM                         

                          Hmm. Can you tell me what this is all about?

                          --------------------

                          List of member numbers!



                          Posts: 2790 | From: Sweden | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     The Traveler 
     Member 
     Member # 2419 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:26 PM                         

                          Who died and made Mystra queen of the world? Does Ao need to smack her down again? What
                          about Selune and Shar? They created the frigging world!

                          Damned Johnny-come-lately goddess...

                          --------------------

                          The Traveler
                          ====================
                          God of Narrative Causality
                          (Currently filling in for the recently deceased Faerunian dieties of rain barrels, absurd treasure, and
                          righteous self-disembowelment)


                          Posts: 910 | From: Eastern US | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:31 PM                      

                          The Chosen state that:

                          All the powers charged, are free to bring charges against each other before the Court.

                          These new charges will be heard, and considered.


                          The Chosen are not omnipotent. 
                          Their total power level is about equal to twice the strength of the Technomancy, the strongest power
                          currently in Realmspace.
                          If every power ganged up on them, they could be easily defeated.
                          However, they are quite capable of taking on any one power and destroying it.

                          - - -

                          To answer your question, Psionicist, the Chosen of Mystra have decided the time has come for a
                          reckoning concerning the 7 Year War (which was what occurred in the IR threads.)
                          They watched in horror as their world was torn asunder and it's people slaughtered.
                          They waited, and gathered their power, and grew, and now they are out to dispense a little long
                          overdue justice.

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Khan the Warlord 
     Member 
     Member # 7065 
                             posted December 01, 2001 06:36 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 The Chosen state that:

                                 However, they are quite capable of taking on any one power and destroying it.


                          ROTFLMAO!!!

                          If you're meaning the known Chosen of Mystra, then I'm afraid you're very wrong in that
                          assumption. Any one Deity could decimate all of them with a thought and they would be powerless to
                          do anything about it.

                          If you're meaning something else entirely, then my apologies.

                          BTW, if there was ever an "Athas vs. Toril" war and the FR gods wouldn't intervene, then you would
                          see some very happy Athasians enjoying the plentiful water, metal, and pathetic "pale" slaves at
                          their beck and call.



                          --------------------


                          WarHound Productions- Kick-ass d20 products for the gaming masses!


                          Posts: 119 | From: Hillsboro, Ohio - USA | Registered: Aug 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Psionicist 
     Member 
     Member # 262 
                             posted December 01, 2001 06:37 PM                         

                          Ohh. Industrial Revolution. I feel stupid 

                          --------------------

                          List of member numbers!



                          Posts: 2790 | From: Sweden | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     The Traveler 
     Member 
     Member # 2419 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:40 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Khan the Warlord:
                                 ROTFLMAO!!!

                                 If you're meaning the known Chosen of Mystra, then I'm afraid you're very wrong in
                                 that assumption. Any one Deity could decimate all of them with a thought and they
                                 would be powerless to do anything about it.

                                 If you're meaning something else entirely, then my apologies.


                          Well, Mystra's like that. She'll make a Chosen for the dumbest reasons, like if she has a hangnail.

                          I believe I should get Shar and Selune to go beat her up...

                          --------------------

                          The Traveler
                          ====================
                          God of Narrative Causality
                          (Currently filling in for the recently deceased Faerunian dieties of rain barrels, absurd treasure, and
                          righteous self-disembowelment)


                          Posts: 910 | From: Eastern US | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:42 PM                      

                          Rough Power Levels (excluding Doomsday Weapons):

                          The Technomancy: 10
                          The Humanoid Alliance: 9
                          Zouron's Magocracy: 5
                          The Thri-Kreen Nations: 2
                          The Tuigan: 1
                          The Nations of Kara-Tur: 15 (combined), 1 to 3 (singly)
                          The Nations of Zakhara: 8 (combined), 1 to 4 (combined)

                          The Phaerimm and Aboleth: 5
                          The City of Shade: 6

                          The NeoIllithid: 4
                          The Deep Illithid: 7
                          The Independent Dwarves: 3
                          The Independent Gnomes: 2

                          Hope Island and it's Angels: 6
                          Bran's Druids: 5
                          The Elves of Northern Maztica: 4

                          The Scro and Gith: 10
                          The Githyanki on Luna and elsewhere: 7
                          The Defilers: 4

                          The Devils: 1
                          The Demons: 1

                          The Chosen of Mystra: 20

                          The Faerie and Dragons (if they returned): 20 

                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 06:59 PM                      

                          To answer a thread above:

                          Neither Selune nor Shar are getting involved, other than granting their priests and priestesses spells.
                          Mystra is not involved: Her Chosen are handling this, independently.

                          There are 20 Chosen in Realmspace, and currently all of them are on Toril.
                          All of them, are rather unhappy with the warmongers who almost destroyed their world. 

                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DarwinofMind 
     Member 
     Member # 2177 
                              posted December 01, 2001 07:00 PM                         

                          Wow, no charges brought to bear on me. Cool, I'll be sure not to tell them I'm partly responsible for
                          the Athasian defilers coming in when I supported the coming of there psionists and Thri-kreen.

                          --------------------

                          Darwin
                          Finally felt he needed a .sig


                          Posts: 1265 | From: Oklahoma | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 07:04 PM                      

                          Yes, Darwin, YOU are most definitely being charged.

                          I do hope you have the ability to fast talk, and better hope someone else involved doesn't second
                          the charges against you.

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 01, 2001 07:29 PM                         

                          The Neoillithid delegate a trio of their foremost speakers to represent their race before the Chosen.
                          After much deliberation, they decide that no Neoillithid is to represent any other group (on the off
                          chance one of the other groups should ask one of their resident-Neoillithid to do so).


                          The Deep Illithid (assuming I may speak for them) denounce the event as childish. They dismiss
                          the 'trial' as the Chosen using their power to coerce the races of Toril into appearing before them in
                          a mockery of justice, so they may simply eliminate those they dislike, and ensure the cooperation of
                          those who have not yet displeased them.

                          They say, "Give the world to the Illithid, if you want true justice. For the thrall races have finally
                          proven to *everyone* that they are not fit to govern themselves."

                          They send no member of their own race to the trial (though they indicate that they will do so if it is
                          *absolutely* necessary). Instead, two utterly-dominated thralls are dispatched. One Drow and one
                          Sverfneblin, both of whom have been mentally 'conditioned', and would be near-mindlessly devoted
                          to their masters even if their psionic compulsions were broken. Nevertheless they are quite capable
                          of representing the Mind Flayers effectively in court. They are offered as evidence that the Illithid
                          have had no part of genocide... Merely 'social reconstruction' to the mutual benefit of all races
                          involved.

                          As for the plot to darken the light... It was simply an attempt to save the Thrall races from
                          themselves by placing them under the safety of Illithid control, their rightful place. After the initial
                          effort failed, due to a vicious and deadly strike of the foolish and suicidally paranoid Psionic League,
                          it became an essential security measure. Only the threat of losing their precious sun could keep the
                          thrall-hordes from descending upon their rightful masters and slaughtering them with the
                          mercilessness that the Illithid themselves are so often accused of.

                          Finally, it is made clear that the Deep Illithid have nothing to lose. If it comes down to dying, or
                          being forced to operate under the will of thrall races or, far worse, being remade like the
                          abominations, the Neoillithid... They will use their weapon without hesitation, and take the whole or
                          Toril down with them. A single psionic command, known to all of the elder-brains and many of the
                          higher-ranking Illithid, given from anywhere in the underdark, is all it will take.


                          Regards,

                          Phasmus
                          Aka Don'Calamari 

                          Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 2)  The 2nd IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 07:38 PM                      

                          The Chosen pronounce the NeoIllithid innocent of all crimes.
                          The Chosen ask if any of the other powers wish to dispute this verdict, and if so, to present their
                          case.

                          The NeoIllithid are treated well, and housed in pleasant conditions, while the Chosen wait to see if
                          any others will bring claims.
                          If nobody does, the NeoIllithid will be released, given leave to depart, or stay and observe as they
                          will.

                          - - -

                          The Chosen consider the argument of the Deep Illithid, and some amongst them actually smile (a
                          certain one from Waterdeep all but snarls.)
                          Then the Chosen turn to the OTHER powers, and ask them what THEY think of the Deep Illithid
                          argument? (refer to the Post immediately above this one.)

                          Then the Chosen break the Psionic Compulsions upon the two Thralls, and restore their minds to
                          perfectly normal condition and with all memories with their magic.
                          The Chosen then ask the two former Thralls to give their own testimony.
                          (The Chosen are powerful enough to actually do that. Phasmus, feel free to speak for the two
                          former Thralls.)

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 01, 2001 08:30 PM                         

                          The ex-thralls speak... but their voices are slow and halting. The shock of having their minds
                          returned will take some time to wear off.

                          It seems the Illithid are true to their word... In that no race has been exterminated by their
                          activities. But the societies of the underdark races have been utterly obliterated. The MindFlayers
                          had nothing but contempt and disgust for their thrall-races' "pitiful attempts at culture"... and none
                          of it was spared. From the forges of the Deep-Gnomes to the Drow's spider-temples... all telltale
                          signs of life before the rise of the Illithid have been wiped away. 

                          The lot of the thrall is to serve its master, until it dies... either naturally or as a meal... or in far
                          worse ways. There is little pain in the life of a thrall... as punishment is rarely necessary against
                          individuals incapable of disobedience. When a master asks its thrall to do something, the thrall
                          does its best to serve. It has no choice. 

                          Living conditions vary according to the purpose of the individual Thrall, but they are rarely above
                          what livestock could expect.

                          The Illithid also speak the truth when they tell of the 'peace and harmony' that their rule would
                          bring. The old racial hatreds are gone. For example, drow simply see the deep-gomes as
                          different-looking thralls, and vice versa. Any attempt to resist the rule of the Illithid, or to act
                          against them or another thrall (outside of "sporting events") is met with reconditioning... or simply
                          being eaten if reconditioning seems like too much trouble.

                          It is not like living a life... Only the mind-numbing effect of the Illithid's mental domination makes
                          existence bearable.

                          The ex-thralls have no doubt that the Illithid would like nothing more than to bring their rule to all
                          sentient creatures of Toril... and eventually the multiverse. But that much is already known.

                          They plead for the destruction of the Illithid... irregardless of the lives of the thralls. Death for them
                          would be a much-savored release, they say.

                          They say that the Illithid are not bluffing about using their weapon... and that they were instructed to
                          mention another bargaining chip if things turned grim... A psionic enchantment that would not block
                          the light of the sun, but would allow the solar-wind to reach the surface of Toril... They do not know
                          what the effect of such a change would be, and they don't care. They claim that the death of every
                          creature in realm-space is preferable to the *risk* of living under the yoke of the Illithid.


                          As for the three Neoillithid, something very rarely seen in their race is occurring. They seem to be
                          having an argument. When questioned they indicate that it is a private matter. They very definitely
                          intend to stay for the length of the trial. 

                          Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Victim 
     Member 
     Member # 9 
                              posted December 01, 2001 09:05 PM                      

                          Deliberate and unprovoked sabotage of the Technomancy that was the reason the 7 Year War
                          started.
                          ---------------------------------

                          You Chosen and your Harper friends do the same thing all the time; and about as ineptly.

                          Also, your refusal to intervene before this point allowed the war to reach such destructive heights.
                          You failure to prevent abuse of High Magic and the return Karsus's fool spell constitutes serious
                          neglect of your duties to Mystra, the weave, and the people of Toril.

                          You should be accountable for your conspicious LACK of action for 7 years.

                          I hope you're proud of yourselves, especially those of you who considered themselves friends of the
                          elves.

                          --------------------

                          Got vorpal?


                          Posts: 919 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 01, 2001 09:11 PM                      

                          Hey Phasmus, can I be the delegate from New Umbra, the artificial Illithid plane?

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 01, 2001 09:27 PM                         

                          Yes, that is fine with me, Riot Gear.

                          It is possible that they are, in fact, the Deep-Illithid, though...

                          If so, you may take over for the Deep Illithid as well, from here on in... if you wish.


                          -Phasmus 

                          Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 01, 2001 09:36 PM                      

                          In a sudden swirl of rainbow colors, a human shape forms in the courtroom. It quickly becomes a rather
                          lanky man, dressed rather eccentrically. He coughs, then begins to speak.

                          Well, I seem to have arrived just in time to witness what will certainly be the trial of the
                          Cross-Universal Eon. So please continue as you were before, and make no effort to dislodge me
                          from my vow of utter impartiality. I am here merely to witness in my function as a wizard of the
                          Monstrament. Nothing more.

                          With that he takes a seat and immediately begins to rest his feet on the back of the chair before him.

                          --------------------

                          Rhialto relaxed, smiling at his own odd fancies, and poured out a final cup of tea...He let it cool
                          untasted. On impulse he rose to his feet and went into the parlour, where he donned a cloak, a
                          hunter's cap, and took up that baton known as 'Malfezar's Woe.' He then summoned Ladanque, his
                          chamberlain and general factotum.
                          "Ladanque, I will be strolling around in the forest for a period. Take care that Vat Five retains its roil.
                          If you wish, you may distill the contents of the large blue alembic into a stoppered flask. Use a low
                          heat and avoid breathing the vapor; it will bring a purulent rash to your face."
                          "Very well, sir. What of the clevenger?"
                          "Pay it no heed. Do not approach the cage. Remember, its talk of both virgins and wealth is illusory;
                          I doubt if it knows the meaning of either term."
                          "Just so, sir."
                          Rhialto departed the manse.

                          "The Murthe", Rhialto the Marvellous, by Jack Vance


                          Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 01, 2001 09:41 PM                      

                          Actually, now that I think about it, unless the Chosen use magic to open a gate between New Umbra
                          and Toril using powerful magic, the power of the Psionics League prevents us from ever coming
                          back... So that's in Edena's hands.

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 10:27 PM                      

                          The Chosen listen solemnly and carefully through the testimony of the Illithid Thralls.

                          After freeing the Thralls, the Chosen listen even more carefully to their new testimony.

                          The Chosen then listen as Victim advocates the Technomancy's cause by going on the attack
                          against the Chosen themselves.

                          The Chosen take a large number of notes, then sit back and consider the matter telepathically.

                          The decision is made to not make any hasty decisions here.
                          The decision is made to hear out everything that each side would say, before decisions are made.

                          - - -

                          Rhialto the Marvelous is given a seat at the Court, and is asked to interject comments as he sees
                          fit.

                          - - -

                          The Chosen do not need to open a Gate to New Umbra.

                          It has been long enough - 40 years - since the 7 Year War and the sacrifice of the Psionic League,
                          that the Deep Illithid can now link up with New Umbra themselves.

                          - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

                          Several of the Chosen comment upon Victim's speech (see the thread several posts above), and
                          they say:

                          The Deep Illithid have argued that, were they in control of yourself, your Technomancy, and all the
                          people of the surface ...
                          You would not have been able to wage the War that devastated our world.
                          There would have been a Deep Illithid imposed peace.

                          We do not dispute this.
                          We concur that there would have been peace; the Deep Illithid statement is a truism.

                          The Chosen of Mystra, us, believe in the self-determination, of all conscious beings.
                          We choose to allow you your freedom.

                          Freedom to grow as you would, learn as you will, and use that learning as it pleases you.
                          Especially when it comes to all things magical, we have encouraged you to grow and learn.

                          So, which would you rather have?

                          The peace of the Deep Illithid?
                          Or the freedom the Chosen of Mystra allow?

                          Unfortunately, YOU have chosen to abuse the freedom we permitted you.
                          You chose to use your knowledge to commit mass destruction, to kill vast numbers of people, and
                          to surpress and enslave others.

                          Freedom entails responsibility
                          Only slaves are free of responsibility.

                          You are not a slave.
                          You are a freeman, and you are thus responsible for your actions.
                          Responsibility means just that, and if you fail in your responsibilities you are answerable for it.

                          In so misusing your freedom - in abusing your learning and knowledge - you have committed a
                          crime, and you must answer to us for that crime.

                          If you cannot answer satisfactorily to us, you will be required to pay a price for your failure to live up
                          to the responsibility of freedom.

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 10:36 PM                      

                          The Chosen give the 2 freed Thralls safe quarters, but they are called to testify against the Deep
                          Illithid.
                          (That is, Phansmus, you get to speak for the freed thralls and NeoIllithid.)

                          Then they send a demand that an ACTUAL Deep Illithid now appear in their place, and restate the
                          case of the Deep Illithid before the Court.
                          (Riot Gear, speak for the Deep Illithid.) 

                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     uv23 
     Member 
     Member # 8404 
                              posted December 01, 2001 10:59 PM                      

                          For the second time, what are you guys talking about??? In the other IR thread I asked what all this
                          business was about and no one bothered to answer. Was this some online campaign? If so, why are
                          these postings in the general message board?

                          --------------------

                          You put Basil in the ratatouille??


                          Posts: 90 | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 01, 2001 11:10 PM                     

                          I have been called here to answer for the actions of my people by you, the Chosen, but I do not
                          come here because you demand it, for I do not recognize your authority. Nor, for that matter, does
                          anyone else present. But because our actions led to the near-extinction of a race . . . a race most
                          foul, but a race nevertheless . . . I come. I come, to celebrate the events of the Seven Years War
                          (or the War of Liberation, as my people call it), and to meet old friends and talk about why we did
                          what we did, so that our voices may be heard and our stories recorded for posterity. 

                          You arrogantly insist that you are the Caretakers of Toril, yet in your Care, the elves stole all magic
                          from the Realms for a full month. Why did you not stop it? You insist you are the Caretakers, and
                          yet you let the elves attempt to destroy the whole of Toril with their suicidal spells. Perhaps if you
                          are looking for someone to blame for Toril?s current state, you should look in the mirror. 

                          On the other hand, if you are looking for someone to PRAISE for Toril?s current state, you should
                          look to the Humanoids. More technological and psionic advances have been made in the last forty
                          years than had been made in the previous millennia. All inhabitants of Toril who have embraced
                          these advances live longer, happier, more fulfilling lives. While there have been some skirmishes
                          here and there, especially in Realmspace, on Toril itself there has been an unprecedented Peace.
                          For all of these things, you can credit the Humanoids. 

                          For without us, the Technomancy would have fallen to a group of selfish, egotistical, power-hungry
                          elves who would not embrace change, but sought to destroy it. There cannot be any doubt that but
                          for us, the elves would have killed them all.

                          Without us, the elves would have continued to work their Magics to end all technology, and crush us,
                          the Humanoids, back into the earth from which we came. 

                          Without us, Toril would be in the sad, pathetic state that Oerth currently is, where my people live off
                          of grubs and roots, where they must rely on combat and plunder to have any chance of improving
                          their condition. 

                          For all their myth and legend, the elves were a blight on this land. Nothing could change, nothing
                          could improve without their blessing. And their blessing was not in coming . . . for an elf?s opinion
                          does not change in a hundred or a thousand years. Toril was their birdcage, and we were their birds.
                          They discovered too late that their birds had grown teeth. 

                          Let us face the facts; the elves were a dying race before we attacked them, for what cannot change,
                          surely dies. We simply sped up the process. We will not apologize for killing the elves, as they will
                          surely not apologize for the Month of Terror or their attempted destruction of all life on Toril.
                          Imagine if we had sought peace, and let them live? Imagine what they could have done in a
                          hundred years time, or a thousand! We SAVED Toril by destroying the elves. And everyone except
                          YOU knows it! 

                          Now, to these ?charges? of yours ? as if a court of twenty lackeys of some god should have power
                          over tens of millions of good, sentient beings who have earned the right to think for themselves . . .

                          Charge: We exterminated the elves on Toril.
                          Defense: They deserved it. And this defense is not one of unthinking hate, or of some mindless
                          vendetta. No, they proved themselves unworthy of Toril when they ended all magic on it for a month.
                          Surely, you remember when they did THAT to you? They proved themselves unworthy when they
                          trampled on the rights of others to live their lives as they wish. They proved themselves unworthy
                          when they acted as though they were gods themselves. Such hubris is unforgivable. 

                          The elves started this war. We ended it. 

                          Charge: Consorting with Devils and Demons to achieve our ends.
                          Defense: We did not consort with Demons, nor did we make any deals with Demons. The devils were
                          very, very clear on this point: we were not to associate with forces demonic or risk breaking our deal
                          with them. Any demonic assistance we gained stemmed from the Demons? own hatred of the Elves.
                          We cannot be blamed for it. 
                          We DID consort with Devils . . . but it was truly necessary to do so. The elves consorted with beings
                          of much magic and power, and without the devils? help, the elves would have been victorious. War
                          leads to strange bedfellows. So, a few devils have machine-guns . . . they use them mostly against
                          their demonic enemies. For this we are to apologize? We are sorry we had to make deals with Devils
                          to counter the elves? deals with Dragons and other mystic forces ? including the Chosen. You were on
                          the wrong side of the war; it is a bit late to get testy about it now. 

                          Charge: We consorted with Iuz the Old to achieve our ends. 
                          Defense: Iuz really didn?t do much for us or against the elves, now, did he? Oerth remains without
                          humanoid technologies, the elves of Oerth are (currently) fine and healthy, and the forces of Iuz
                          were hardly necessary to take Evermeet. Most of the work, we did ourselves, and with the help of our
                          other allies. Again, War makes strange bedfellows. As you should know . . . having allied yourselves
                          with the Elves after they ripped all of your power from you for a month. 


                          Decide what you wish. But if you act against us, expect to meet the same fate that befell the LAST
                          group of magically-inclined whiners that insisted on imposing their misbegotten judgments on
                          others. 


                          Forrester
                          Destroyer of Evermeet
                          Peacemaker

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                          Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 11:13 PM                      

                          UV23, it's not difficult.

                          I asked what people would do IC if, theoretically, gnomes started the Industrial Revolution on Toril.
                          It was a What If kind of question.

                          I got a lot of answers, so I asked more What If questions, and commented on the likely results of
                          the answers I received.

                          The result of questions, answers, commentary on results, followed by more questions, led to a kind
                          of story being told out.
                          In this story, there was a War, which people refer to as the 7 Year War.

                          Now, I am continuing the What If scenario - and I asked permission and obtain it, first, from
                          Piratecat, before doing this.
                          This time, the What If involves the question of what do you do when the Chosen call you to heel for
                          your actions in the previous IR thread. 

                          Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     uv23 
     Member 
     Member # 8404 
                              posted December 01, 2001 11:35 PM                      

                          Ok thanks for the clarification. Still think it should be in a different forums so all this kind of
                          in-character stuff is grouped together (its cool) but oh well. Down with the elves (and the paladins) 


                          --------------------

                          You put Basil in the ratatouille??


                          Posts: 90 | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                      This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 






                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 2) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                          Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 11:36 PM                      

                           The Chosen listen to Forrester's argument in silence.
                           And there is a long silence afterwards, in which nobody speaks and the hush in the Court is deafening.

                           - - -

                           One of the Chosen rises, and he addresses the Humanoid emissary (Forrester):

                           We concede the destructive abuses of the elves.
                           Indeed, the elves are also being charged, just as you are, and if they cannot give answer to us, they
                           will pay even further for their actions.

                           However, you cannot justify your atrocities by pointing out the atrocities of others.
                           The behavior of others is their responsibility.
                           Your behavior is your responsibility.

                           It is quite true the elven leadership attempted the destruction of the Technomancy, and the
                           supression of your people.

                           However, did the elven children do this thing?
                           Yet, you slaughtered (and ate) elven children at Evereska, did you not?

                           The majority of the elven people did not act against you or the Technomancy.
                           The majority of the elven people attempted to mind their own business, conducting the day to day
                           affairs of staying alive.
                           Yet you choose to slaughter these elves, all of them, and feast off the corpses.

                           We concede that the some of the elves would have destroyed the Technomancy and oppressed the
                           humanoid races: the elves with the capacity to wage war would have done these things.
                           We do not argue that you had a right to defend against those elves who waged war on you, and we do
                           not argue against your right to have waged war on them in return.

                           How, though, do you answer us concerning the slaughter and devouring of those who had not raised
                           arms against you, or who could not raise arms against you, such as the children of the elves?

                           - - -

                           Another Chosen rises, and speaks, and he says:

                           You speak of a world of peace.

                           Have not the Deep Illithid just stated that the alteration of the Magnetosphere is a thought away?
                           To either blot light out from this world, or to allow the solar wind in to wither us where we stand?

                           How is this peace?
                           We do not perceive ... peace.

                           As we speak, the Weave slowly decays because the Faerie departed the world.
                           Exactly what has the Humanoid Alliance done to address this situation?
                           Have you attempted to return the Faerie?
                           Have you attempted to find another answer to the problem?

                           We concede that the humanoid races have evolved greatly, both in intelligence and in wisdom, in
                           creativity, and in magical and psionic abilities, not to mention your capacity to create civilization.

                           However, you face a situation here that could mean your extinction.

                           You say you have come here to celebrate.

                           Why don't you celebrate by talking to the Deep Illithid, hmmm?
                           Perhaps you might even talk them into agreeing not to exterminate your race - or if you are really
                           lucky, into treating you well as their thralls? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:07 AM                      

                           Good arguments, guys. 
                           Your emissaries have the Chosen on the defensive already.

                           By the way, the Chosen are rather curious as to what the NeoIllithid are arguing about ...

                           (And remember, the Chosen are NOT in the right here, although THEY believe they are.
                           I am presenting the arguments of the Chosen to the best of my ability.
                           If I fall short of the mark, then please remember that I am no lawyer!
                           This is all meant as non-serious fun, no matter how vehemently the Chosen denounce the emissaries
                           - or if they decide the time to vaporize a nation or two has come ...)

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:14 AM                     

                          Sadly, no Elves of Toril live to defend themselves. 


                          The Faerie left Toril under threat from other races, and in fear and horror of what those races had
                          done, they WILL NOT send one of their own to die on Toril. A - fiery- elder druid (one of those who left
                          with the Faerie) chooses to speak on both their and the Elves behalf. He fears nothing, he is close to
                          re-entering The Cycle so there is nothing to threaten him with, only Sylvanus could pull him from The
                          Cycle.

                          **************************************************

                          "As the Faerie are charge with naught, they offer no defense."

                          "As for the fallen Elves..."

                          "Your entire case against the Elves is based off of the one charge" *ahem*

                          Deliberate and unprovoked sabotage of the Technomancy that was the reason the 7 Year War started.

                          "You (conveniently?) overlook the very first report to come out of this conflict."
                          *ahem*

                          Elminster, the Chosen, and the Harpers try to stop the gnomes covertly. The gnomes take their
                          losses, then blow up Shadowdale. World War is then declared, with Amn, Tethyr, Calimshan, Thay,
                          Zhentil Keep, Mulmaster, Thesk, Mulhorand, and Chessenta on one side, and Waterdeep, the Lord's
                          Alliance, Westgate, Luruar and it's 8 cities, Rashemen, Aglarond, Cormyr, and the Harpers and
                          Chosen on the other side. Sembia is neutral, trading off of everyone, making huge money in the war
                          business. 

                          This war wakes up and annoys the phaerimm, who had been sleeping under Anarouch. (There is a
                          saying with hornets: If you can see them, you're too close ... ) The phaerimm burst through the
                          ancient and collapsing sharn wall, and go to war against everyone.


                          The Sharn had been sleeping deep under the earth. The phaerimm were their ancient enemies. Now the
                          sharn come up to the surface and go to war against the phaerimm.

                          In the Hordelands, the fierce peoples there look west at the mess, and also at the riches for plunder.
                          They muster all their armies, and march west, and a new Tuigan invasion is begun.

                          Up in space, the Neogi look down, and the Mind Flayers, and the Goblins, and they see plunder, and
                          their fleets attack in force.
                          Only to be met by the Elven Imperial Navy, which battles them in spectacular combats across the
                          Torilian skies.

                          Finally, the tumult wakes up the Tarrasque.

                          "So, YOU are responsible for the start of this war!!! Yet you duck your responsibilities (as ever) and try to
                          blame others while profiteering in the worst way from the bloodshed. You seek POWER!" 

                          "Certainly the destruction of the land caused by the Gnomes needed to be stopped. And had you acted
                          OPENLY, and spoken out against their abominations, you might have swayed the tide BEFORE the war ever
                          began. Even after you took action, you did not then stand with those whom you had thrown into turmoil, but
                          instead sat back waiting for the opportunity to sit atop your throne of skulls!"

                          "You accuse the Elves of awakening the Tarrasque. The above report shows that this occurred long before they
                          allegedly did so."

                          "The Elven actions were a race's desperate attempts to survive a horrific onslaught by surprise enemies. An
                          attempt by a race that had already given up so much to the younger races in terms of land, life, and
                          freedom."

                          "Several members of the Druidic order, the Magocracy, and the Elven Council tried to reason with the Techs,
                          we were met with responses such as:" *ahem*

                          The gnomes refer you to their Complaints Department.
                          Case 55.
                          Section B, Article 235.
                          You must go before an Arbitrator, and state your case. 
                          If the Arbitrator allows, this can be taken to Court.
                          If you win your case in Court, the gnomes will consider your case before the Tethyr Circuit Court.
                          If that Court is favorable, your case will be considered by the Tethyr supreme court.
                          If the Tethyr supreme court agrees your case is reasonable, the High Court will take it up.
                          If the High Court agrees your case is reasonable, the Gnomish Bureaucracy will take up your issue,
                          and - the gnomes proclaim - you will receive a reasonable judgment.
                          The whole process shouldn't take more than 10 years.

                          "The Land had not TEN YEARS to wait!!!"

                          "You accuse others of attack, but ignore that ALL of it was SELF-DEFENSE against the destruction and
                          DEATH being unleashed upon the surface of Toril by the uncaring Gnomish Technocrats!!!"

                          "I place the BLAME for starting this tragedy squarely at their feet. And secondary responsibility goes to
                          those who took the FIRST major action against them...YOU!"


                          *he glares defiantly, and then, with slow dignity, turns and walks from the chamber*


                          Blood Jester

                          --------------------

                          Laugh 'til you die.


                          Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 3) The Second IR*

Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:33 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 However, did the elven children do this thing?
                                 Yet, you slaughtered (and ate) elven children at Evereska, did you not?
                                 The majority of the elven people did not act against you or the Technomancy.
                                 The majority of the elven people attempted to mind their own business, conducting the
                                 day to day affairs of staying alive.
                                 Yet you choose to slaughter these elves, all of them, and feast off the corpses.



                           Am I to worry about elven children, now? No doubt, the adult elves we killed had been desperately
                           worried about the goblin children and orc babies whose throats were slit again, and again, and again,
                           and AGAIN, AND AGAIN by the humans and elves who entered OUR lands for wealth and fame and
                           treasure. 
                           Clearly, we should have killed their warrior fathers and wizardress mothers, and then *raised* these
                           little elf children ourselves. Until the children grew up to be elf men and women, and vowed revenge on
                           us for killing their parents. 

                           No . . . War is Hell. My people know this best of all, for the elves and humans and drow have waged
                           war on us for millenia. No self-"Chosen" came forth to stand for us, though, when our innocents were
                           slaughtered. So we decided to stand for ourselves. It is very convenient of you to decide that *this* is
                           the time for you to worry about fairness. 
                           The elves were united -- there is little doubt of that. Once we fought back against the elves who
                           brought upon us the Month of Terror, they *all* united to destroy us, in one way or another. Do not
                           pretend that if we had stopped the war that they would not have come back at us with their power
                           fivefold stronger. ALL of them. 
                           And by the way . . . after the elven children were dead, their souls went off to wherever elven souls go.
                           Wasting valuable food by burning or burying their corpses would have been less than pragmatic. Call it
                           a difference between cultures. I promise you that no elven children were eaten ALIVE. That would be
                           beneath us. 


                                 quote:


                                 You speak of a world of peace.

                                 Have not the Deep Illithid just stated that the alteration of the Magnetosphere is a
                                 thought away?
                                 To either blot light out from this world, or to allow the solar wind in to wither us where
                                 we stand?
                                 ...
                                 As we speak, the Weave slowly decays because the Faerie departed the world.
                                 Exactly what has the Humanoid Alliance done to address this situation?
                                 Have you attempted to return the Faerie?
                                 Have you attempted to find another answer to the problem?


                           The last I saw of the Deep Illithid, they had been crushed under thousands of thousands of tons of
                           rock, their plans to blot out the sun *destroyed* when we weakened the Weave, and then the rest of
                           them killed during the Great Psycrifice. How the few remaining Illithid managed to, in a mere 40 years,
                           discover a way to alter Toril's magnetosphere is beyond my comprehension. 
                           But it is clearly a problem that needs addressing, and we are working on a way to stop them. Perhaps
                           the Illustrious Chosen would like to step in and help? Or would you rather dredge up events of a
                           half-century past, in a feeble attempt to create perfect justice where there can be none? 
                           With regard to the Faerie, they are stubborn, more stubborn than you, and refuse to come back. I say,
                           good riddance to them. The Weave is strong, and it will remain strong for hundreds of years. We are
                           not ignorant of its state, but we are growing in power, and I have LITTLE doubt that if our pace of
                           advancement continues as it has, we shall overcome this little difficulty with time to spare. 

                           Does a seedling worry about a great Thunderstorm? Perhaps . . . but not when the thunderstorm is not
                           due for a hundred years. For by then, the seedling will have grown into the mightiest of Oaks. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:40 AM                      

                           The Chosen from Waterdeep rises, and bangs his fist on the table, and states:

                           HALT.

                           You are not given leave to depart, and you will remain until we release you, and not before!
                           Got that?!

                           He glares at the ancient druid who represents the elves and Faerie, and speaks:

                           The elven decision to invoke Karsus' Avatar killed a lot of people on this planet, and in Realmspace.
                           Innocent people, people who would never have harmed the elves, never have dreamed of harming the
                           elves.

                           And when the elves faced the destruction of Evermeet, and there was no way to avoid it, you refused to
                           face that dark Fate with the grace and dignity of the honorable warrior.
                           Instead, you struck at the heart of the world with your magic, and the resulting cataclysm would have
                           ended ALL life on this planet, had the sacrifice of the Psionic League not saved us.

                           Are these things not worth discussing?

                           He sneers, then snorts, and says:

                           YOU are responsible for your actions, regardless of the mistakes that we, the Chosen, have made.

                           We demand you answer for these acts, especially for the casting of Karsus' Avatar, which was a
                           PROFOUND abuse of magic, and for which we the Chosen cannot see ANY justification or excuse for the
                           employment of.

                           And now ...

                           The Faerie have left Toril, and in their absense Toril's Weave, the lifeblood of our world, wanes and
                           fails.
                           The Faerie claim they have the right to live where they please, and to avoid living with unreasonable
                           people.

                           Well, we the Chosen say that you are cowards, selfish and arrogant.
                           We also say you have turned your back on the sacred trust and responsibility that was given to you.

                           If you cannot have things as you wish, and if your neighbors do not behave as you like, you shall
                           eschew them totally.

                           The Humanoids, whom you look down upon, have made a very GREAT effort to get along with their
                           neighbors, to carve out a prosperous existence in their world, and they have been very successful in
                           this endeavor.
                           The Race of Man, and the non-elvish demihuman races, despite their lack of the great magic you
                           possess, have enduring the wars, the hardships, and they have worked to build a world of peace and
                           prosperity.
                           And the NeoIllithid, who faced the hardest time of all, have become the respected scholars and
                           intellectuals of the world, and are welcome in almost every land with open arms.

                           Yet you, with all your might and magic, your limitless knowledge and ability, choose to run whining
                           from the scene, abandoning the world that was ENTRUSTED to your care - the world that you have a
                           RESPONSIBILITY to protect.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:52 AM                      

                           A woman Chosen stands, and looks at the Humanoid emissary coldly, and says:

                           You rationalize your destruction of the children of the elves by stating they would grow into adults who
                           were your enemies.
                           Although this is, indeed, the truth of the past, this is not the past, but the present.
                           In this present, the Gnomes have shown that the world can indeed change it's ways.

                           Your yourself, in the evolvement of your humanoid races, have shown just how much the world can
                           change it's ways.

                           If you can change your ways, the elves can change their ways.
                           They might well have done so, had you given them that chance.
                           Yet, using your old logic and rational, you did not give them that chance.

                           You will say that it was not worth the risk, that it was not expedient, even that it would have been
                           terribly dangerous for you, to have taken that chance.

                           We think you should have had the vision to overcome your fears, and discarded expediency, and all
                           the old ways, and attempted a new approach.
                           You claim to be visionaries.
                           You claim to be enlightened.

                           Well then ...

                           If you are so enlightened and noble, and you live in a world of peace that you created, why do you not
                           allow us to return the elves, and the Faerie perhaps can be brought back, and then perhaps you would
                           work together with them, no?
                           Perhaps you'd work with the elves and Faerie to advance the cause of civilization, peace, and learning?

                           But no, you will not take that approach. 
                           You dare not.
                           Although you will say it is the elves who will not change, the truth is that you also will not change.
                           You are mired in fear and hatred, and you cannot let go of it. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:02 AM                      

                           The phaerimm ambassador shows up at this point - the phaerimm actually send one of their own to
                           the Court! - and it speaks:

                           To accuse us of anything is not reasonable.

                           We were victimized by the elves, when they employed Karsus' Avatar.
                           We were victimized by the illithid, when they enslaved us.
                           We were victimized by the elves again, when they brought the Cataclysm onto the world.

                           We have, indeed, formed an alliance with the aboleth, a race of intelligent beings in the ocean who
                           appreciate the destruction and ruin the surface dwellers have wreaked - even as they wreaked ruin
                           during the time and fall of Netheril.
                           Yes, we have a contingency plan to open portals to the Elder Races, to bring destruction upon you all -
                           but only if we are attacked.

                           Considering the insane behavior that ALL the humans, demi-humans, and humanoids upon this world
                           have engaged in - behavior which drove the Faerie from this world and which thus endangers all life on
                           it now as a result - of COURSE we are going to contrive to defend ourselves from you!

                           And have you not developed your own ways of destroying our world?
                           Do not the illithid threaten to blacken the sky?
                           Do not the scro threaten an asteroid bombardment?
                           Does not the Technomancy develop new and more horrific weapons?

                           And you Chosen have the gall and audacity to summon US and hold US accountable to you?

                           (The Phaerimm, very angry, floats over to it's own place in the Court, and 4 beholders - it's escort of
                           honor - float with it.) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:13 AM                      

                           A Shade, appearing like a ghostly human wearing arcane robes, and covered with wands, rings, and
                           other implements of magic, floats into the Court.
                           The emissary of the City of Shade has arrived.

                           His telepathic voice booms through the Court, and it is sneering and condescending:

                           I am the Ambassador of Netheril the Supreme.
                           Who are you?
                           Who are you who dare summon me?

                           The Chosen of Mystra we do not recognize as being worthy of addressing us, except as servants, even
                           as Mystra herself was our servant!

                           WE are the Lords of Toril, as we always have been, and always WILL BE.

                           Your puny missiles and bombs are no threat to us: we will vaporize them on lift-off.

                           You can blacken the sky, and we will not be impressed, for we are the Stuff of the Plane of Shadow,
                           and darkness cannot harm us.

                           Your Spellfire is no match for the power of the Netherese!
                           We have the greatest spells ever invented, and we could swallow the the whole of this Court, and
                           indeed the whole of the land around it, in Shadow, and naught would be left but a giant hole in the
                           ground!

                           We do not come to answer.
                           We come to demand.

                           We demand the death of the Phaerimm ambassador and all his people.
                           We demand total extermination of these abominations.
                           Those who cooperate with us in this extermination effort will be rewarded.
                           Those who refuse cooperation, will be punished.

                           What say you, o little peoples? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:51 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 What say you, o little peoples?


                           eh, sorry to ruin the mood, but did anyone else burst out giggling when he said that?

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:01 AM                     

                           The old druid pauses, and half turns...

                           "You say 'you' and point fingers. Alot. Spoiled children do the same."

                           *drops the hood of his robes*
                           He is human.

                           "As you might be aware, all the Elves are DEAD! So there is no one to condemn for these acts of which you
                           accuse them."

                           "I came to speak for the Faerie, who agreed once to stay for the good of others, certainly not in their own
                           best interests, and were told they were not wanted. Alive that is. Why should they beg to be allowed to help
                           at their own risk? Where were YOU when others spilled their blood? Your self-gratifying answers don't
                           interest me."

                           "I chose to speak for the defenseless spirits of the Elves, as the true cowards in this room would cast
                           blame on those who can not speak in their own defense."

                           "I am leaving now. I stand accused of nothing, and you have no authority over my order if I did. Wizard."

                           "Feel free to prove yourself a true Champion of Justice, Peace, and Life by striking down from behind an old
                           man who assaults you with nothing but words."

                           *shaking his grizzled head, he again turns for the door, only violence will stop him this time, these
                           'great ones' are immune to wisdom and his words are wasted*


                           Blood Jester


                           [OOC - P.S. Upon reading the old thread, I saw a comment I missed originally (I had to get work done
                           and could not continue). Someone took a comment too seriously, so, as a reminder, the old druid is a
                           character he is angry, and cares not for the feelings of the 'Council'. I have no interest in offending
                           anyone, especially Edena. So let me know if his diatribes hurt any feelings, and I will edit them.  ]


                           [edit - typo]

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Blood Jester ]

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:30 AM                      

                           (God no, my feelings aren't hurt.
                           I hope nobody elses are either, for in no way do I intend any of this seriously.
                           I have created serious threads, some deadly serious: this is NOT one of them.
                           This is meant to be lighthearted, humorous, and even silly, in the end ... although right now it doesn't
                           look that way.)

                           A certain Chosen, a beautiful young lady from Silverymoon, is all but begging the Faerie Ambassador
                           (Blood Jester) to stay.

                           Stay, says she, and perhaps true justice can prevail, for not all the people here are hot headed and
                           unreasonable.
                           Please stay, says she, for her people ARE innocent, and they want peace, and the intervention of the
                           Faerie may be their own chance.

                           Stay, she pleads. Please. Give us a chance. Please.

                           - - -

                           The Ambassador from the City of Shade is not amused with you, Balor ... I am assuming you are
                           representing one of the diplomats.

                           They are really arriving now.

                           The Dwarven Ambassador shows up (one of you needs to run her.)
                           The Gnomish Ambassador shows up (one of you needs to run him.)
                           The Halfling Ambassador shows up, despite the fact nobody asked the Halflings to come (one of you
                           needs to run him.)
                           The Kender Ambassador shows up, despite the fact NOBODY asked him to come and NOBODY wanted
                           him to come (if someone has the audacity to run him, go ahead.)

                           An ambassador comes from Maztica.
                           He is a grim man, for his native people were decimated by the war, and his native lands wrecked.
                           And his people were totally innocent and uninvolved in the war: they were totally victimized.

                           A number of ambassadors come from Zakhara.
                           Some come to champion the cause of the Technomancy, and others to champion their respective
                           countries.

                           The Tuigan send an ambassador to plead for the return of their lands, the Hoardlands, now occupied
                           for the most part by the Humanoid Alliance, the Technomancy, and the Thri-Kreen.

                           As of this point, the following powers have sent no ambassadors:

                           Zouron's Magocracy
                           Hope Island
                           Bran's Druids
                           The Scro of Realmspace and their Gith allies
                           The Githyanki of Luna
                           The Defilers, out in deep Realmspace in their hidden colonies.
                           The Thri-Kreen and other peoples of Athas.
                           The Angels
                           The Fiends (all types)
                           Any of the powers of Oerth.

                           Anyone who wishes to run any of these powers, please feel free.
                           They are all in an aggravated state, just like the ambassadors that have already arrived, and spoken
                           (see the threads above.)

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:43 AM                     

                           *with a tight, almost surprised, smile*

                           "Courtesy, eh? The last thing I expected. It would lessen me to answer it with disdain."

                           "I am old, and lack the energy of the young...but I will sit and listen to some of the others, although I have
                           little left to say."

                           *he finds a dim, quiet corner and sits, and his years and memories seem to sit with him*

                           Blood Jester

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:54 AM                     

                           *Ignores the shadow delegate's glare and addresses the chosen* May I ask why this...thing was
                           asked to attend? If I remember correctly, their city played no part worth noticing in the war, and aside
                           from claiming a bunch of arid desert, why is it here?

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:58 AM                         

                           The freed thralls will speak against the Illithid when called upon. It is clear from their fervent calls for
                           the destruction of the Mind Flayers, regardless of the cost to Toril, that it will be more productive to ask
                           them direct, specific, questions than to let them speak of their own accord.

                           Observation of the Neoillithid indicates that their argument is primarily about if they should speak for
                           or against the Deep Illithid... or not speak of them at all.

                           The youngest of the three Neoillithid... displaying self-sacrifice uncharacteristic even for his race...
                           offers to keep the Kender Ambassador amused and occupied as well as he can, in the interest of
                           smooth courtroom proceedings.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Phasmus ]


                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 03:47 AM                      

                           The Chosen look at each other.
                           Then they look at the Chosen from Waterdeep who ragged on the Faerie Ambassador, and they are
                           clearly unhappy with him.
                           With a telepathic gesture, they command him to abandon his seat, and send him to the rear (he is
                           furious, but he does move, and another lady goes to sit with him.)

                           The Chosen from Silverymoon, the young lady, takes his place, and all the Chosen nod their approval.

                           - - -

                           She speaks, in a soft and gentle voice:

                           The answer to your question, Balor, is that things are not what they appear to be.
                           When all the ambassadors and emissaries have arrived, we will make known the truth of why we called
                           you.

                           The gentleman from the City of Shade is a very outspoken Archwizard ... his city is proud and strong,
                           come from an ancient time of mighty magic into our present world.
                           Would the gentleman please induge us, if only for a little while?
                           There is wine aplenty, and the seats are comfortable, and the gentleman can watch as all those he
                           considers his lessers bicker and argue ... perhaps he will find it amusing enough to stay ...

                           To the Ambassador from the Faerie, the Chosen would like to apologize.
                           The member who spoke so rashly saw his city destroyed in war, then engulfed forever when the seas
                           rose, and he is very bitter ... many are bitter and sad at the losses, personal and otherwise, that they
                           have sustained.
                           We have censured him for his statements to you, and we intend to treat the ambassador of the Faerie
                           with the respect and courtesy he deserves.
                           We appreciate the importance of the Faerie, and of their desires and needs, and of the consequences
                           of their wrath at the behavior of those upon this world.
                           We shall, in apology for our fellow's harsh words, give the Faerie ambassador a seat of honor with us
                           at our own table.

                           And that is just what the Chosen do.
                           They accord one of their own seats to the Faerie Ambassador, and he is the only one who receives
                           such treatment.

                           This makes quite a number of the others angry, although the ambassador from the City of Shade only
                           sneers.
                           The kender ambassador wants to sit with the Chosen also, and in the end the Chosen have to
                           magically secure him to his seat in the chamber.

                           - - -

                           At this point, to the astonishment of everyone, a moon elf appears.
                           He is a fighter/mage, who used his magic to hide out on one of Realmspace's asteroids, and he has
                           come at the summons of the Chosen (who knew of his existence and where he was.)
                           He looks around the chamber, aggrieved and sad, and angry, then quietly takes his seat.

                           He then says, simply:

                           I represent the Ar'Quessir, the Teu'Quessir, the Sy'Quessir, all of the People, including our aquatic
                           brethren.

                           I am here ... why am I here? (and he groans)

                           (Blood Jester or any other elven player is welcome to play him.)

                           In response to this, the drow who had been the illithid thrall steps forward, and she states:

                           I wish to represent the drow ... for what it's worth, since few of my people exist, and those that do are
                           thralls of the Deep Illithid.
                           I am a loyal servant of her Majesty, Queen Lolth, Mistress of Spiders and the Lady of Chaos, and I am
                           honored to wield the weapons of her faith, be they whip, mace, sword, or magic mighty.
                           I would like to point out to all of you that, although the drow of this Crystal Sphere are gone, they are
                           legions of my kind in other Crystal Spheres, and with a simple summons they could be here in an
                           instant, coming through Gates.
                           Distance is not an obstacle to us, the drow.

                           We have an offer we wish to make to those elves that remain: Join the worship of Lolth. 
                           Join us. 
                           Together, we will avenge what has been done to you. 
                           Together, we will raise the banner of the elves once more.
                           Long ago, ilthyrri and elf stood together, and together we ruled Toril.
                           If we stand together now, we would have the strength to stand against our many enemies on this
                           world.

                           These statements do not phase the Chosen of Silverymoon, who simply smiles warmly at the drow,
                           and says:

                           Very well.
                           You shall be the representative of the drow.
                           And stand as an equal amongst this great gathering.

                           Then she turns to the elf, and she says:

                           We thank you for coming.
                           It is appreciated, very greatly.
                           While you are here, nobody will harm you.
                           While you are here, anyone who tries to harm you will be stopped.
                           We want you to state the elven case.
                           We want you to air your grievances.
                           We want you to explain to all assembled how the elves were assailed, and what you think is fair
                           restitution for what was done to you.
                           Please, speak your mind.
                           Speak freely, and let all hear what you would say. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 4) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 04:05 AM                      

                           There is genuine astonishment as the NeoIllithid entertains the kender (although the kender is
                           absolutely delighted beyond even his wildest imaginings.)

                           Even the Chosen look amazed (for that matter, even the Phaerimm ambassador and the City of
                           Shade ambassador look amazed.)

                           It is probably the first time in maybe all of history that such a thing has happened.

                           The Chosen from Silverymoon, the young lady, beams at the NeoIllithid, and smiles in genuine
                           delight.

                           She says, to the NeoIllithid, directly:

                           You give me hope that the our true purpose in summoning you here will succeed.
                           Mystra bless you, and I pray to Mystra that we may succeed.

                           She then addresses everyone:

                           When the rest of the ambassadors, and those we summoned, arrive at this Court, we will reveal the
                           true purpose of calling you all here.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DarwinofMind 
     Member 
     Member # 2177 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:00 AM                         

                           Ladies and Gentlemen, 

                           I am not a warrior, I am not a leader of men. I am a student. A student of the nature of Mankind and
                           a student of the Way, and I am a tired old man. 

                           40 years ago, I was a much younger man, in rapidly changing times. When this all began I looked
                           upon the creations of the gnomes with wonderment. I viewed them with the eyes of a student. But
                           then came the trouble came the horrors. I won't presume to say who started it. That task is for far
                           wiser men then me to decide. But as each side rushed to war, I could only support the sides which
                           appeared to me to be the victim. Such is the nature of the fog, and the horrors of war. I choose lend
                           my aid to the Technocracy for they were the peoples begin attacked for having the vision to look
                           forward into the future. 

                           I still support that decision; the elves claimed that new technology would destroy the world. But all I?ve
                           seen is how this technology has made the world better in the past 40 years. You, the Chosen your
                           lives were already extended, the proud the few, but they rest of us, the many. Our life spans have
                           doubled, I myself could have never hoped to live this long. 

                           We have not seen the world destroyed, mearly changed. Change is inevitable. Technology is
                           inevitable. These things come, and not even the gods themselves can hold back the flow of time for
                           long. 

                           We the war escalated, many atrocities happened on either side. I quickly saw that my safety was at
                           risk. And like a coward, I fled. I left this world to explore the multiverse at large. I spent the early part
                           of the war there, I saw what the planes had to offer, and as I did. I met others. Toril being such the
                           connected word that it is I met others from here. Some had fled the war, like myself. Many others had
                           been gone for long years and didn?t know of the war. Many wanted to return and to defend the place
                           they once called home. I returned with them. I was not there leader, mearly a teacher, I made a path
                           and they joined me as equals. 

                           Since the war I have no armies, not political power. I am a student and a teacher. The people of
                           Athas, those who I have learned from, and who learn from me, have asked me to speak for them.
                           The people of Athas, of many races, Thri-Kreen included, entered this world after the defilers, once the
                           gates were forged. How the defilers entered I do not know. But the other peoples of Athas entered this
                           world from their hellish own, and I welcomed them. Have you looked into the world they left? How can
                           we of this verdant forest refuse them in all good conscience.

                           I do not defend my actions because my actions do not need defending. I did what I could to survive in
                           a troubled time. It?s what we all did. The world may be different than what we knew, but it is better. 

                           I recognize no authority in you, like I recognize no other authority on this world. I am an old man, and
                           I have little time left. I can leave this world at any time but, I choose to take what time I have left on
                           this world of prosperity, where I am a teacher and a student.

                           --------------------

                           Darwin
                           Finally felt he needed a .sig


                           Posts: 1265 | From: Oklahoma | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:02 AM                         


                                 quote:

                                 The Technocracy

                                 Aiding and abetting the Humanoids in the destruction of the elves.

                                 Consorting with the devils and demons to achieve your ends, and thus bringing the
                                 Blood War to Toril and Realmspace. 


                           Received the charges, and will reply within 24 hours. Probably less though, hehe.

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:30 AM                      

                           Rhialto rises to his feet, and signals to the Chosen.

                           Ah-hem. I believe I have something that may prove of great use to you. I bear with me a device from
                           the height of Great Moltham itself, which allows conversations with the dead to be conducted with the
                           utmost of ease and accuracy. Why, if I could tell you the times I've had, conversing with the Tyrant
                           Aragem, or the Five Nymphs of Dyphose--


                           Here Rhialto stops, as if realizing that the conversation is taking an unwholesome turn.

                           Well, anyway, I offer--for a mild, and most affordable fee--to use this device to summon the spirit of
                           an elf of Evermeet here before you to offer their own defense. This, I feel, acts in no way against my
                           neutral status as a witness, and provides a valuable service to the court.

                           --------------------

                           Rhialto relaxed, smiling at his own odd fancies, and poured out a final cup of tea...He let it cool
                           untasted. On impulse he rose to his feet and went into the parlour, where he donned a cloak, a
                           hunter's cap, and took up that baton known as 'Malfezar's Woe.' He then summoned Ladanque, his
                           chamberlain and general factotum.
                           "Ladanque, I will be strolling around in the forest for a period. Take care that Vat Five retains its roil. If
                           you wish, you may distill the contents of the large blue alembic into a stoppered flask. Use a low heat
                           and avoid breathing the vapor; it will bring a purulent rash to your face."
                           "Very well, sir. What of the clevenger?"
                           "Pay it no heed. Do not approach the cage. Remember, its talk of both virgins and wealth is illusory; I
                           doubt if it knows the meaning of either term."
                           "Just so, sir."
                           Rhialto departed the manse.

                           "The Murthe", Rhialto the Marvellous, by Jack Vance


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:08 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 A woman Chosen stands, and looks at the Humanoid emissary coldly, and says
                                 ...
                                 You rationalize your destruction of the children of the elves by stating they would grow
                                 into adults who were your enemies.
                                 Although this is, indeed, the truth of the past, this is not the past, but the present.
                                 ...
                                 If you can change your ways, the elves can change their ways.
                                 They might well have done so, had you given them that chance.
                                 ...
                                 If you are so enlightened and noble, and you live in a world of peace that you created,
                                 why do you not allow us to return the elves, and the Faerie perhaps can be brought
                                 back, and then perhaps you would work together with them, no?
                                 Perhaps you'd work with the elves and Faerie to advance the cause of civilization,
                                 peace, and learning?


                           The elves showed no evidence that they would change their ways . . . for they have *never* changed
                           their ways. "Give them a chance"? How many more hundreds of generations of humanoids should have
                           lived in caves and been slaughtered by elves before we decided that they had had enough time? 

                           NO. They had millenia. That should be long enough. We could not afford to wait another ten thousand
                           years. In fact, the representative of the drow at this meeting *just called* for all elves to unite under
                           one banner, so that they may try to destroy us yet again! Are we supposed to ignore this? 

                           The Fae hate us, and worked against us. We are supposed to invite them back? WE HAVE NO NEED OF
                           THEM. We will not invite our enemies to live among us simply because you miss their company, or
                           simply because there is some possible disaster a thousand years hence with the Weave. Give us a
                           few hundred years without them, and then, we'll see. 

                           "Perhaps you'd work with the elves and Faerie to advance the cause of civilization, peace, and
                           learning?"

                           Once there is substantive evidence that the elves are interested in advancing the cause of civilization,
                           peace, and learning, perhaps. The last time I checked, though, they tried to destroy those interested
                           in advancing civilization, and when that failed, tried to blow up the world. We really don't need that
                           again, do we? 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:20 AM                      

                           Rhialto glances at the Humanoid ambassador.

                           You know, in my mind the death of a race, though tragic, is perhaps inevitable in matters of war. Thus
                           your actions may be understandable, if not conscienable. After all, war makes its own morals. I have
                           no doubt that if things had gone differently--had you been facing the Technomancy, for example--you
                           would have done the selfsame thing--the utter annihalation of those who opposed you. I am correct in
                           my thinking am I not? This is simply the way in which you conduct wars, and nothing special in and of
                           itself.

                           Here Rhialto breaks into a dazzling smile--literally so, as the shine from his teeth could be used to light a
                           small cave. 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:28 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Rough Power Levels (excluding Doomsday Weapons):

                                 The Technomancy: 10
                                 The Humanoid Alliance: 9
                                 Zouron's Magocracy: 5
                                 The Thri-Kreen Nations: 2
                                 The Tuigan: 1
                                 The Nations of Kara-Tur: 15 (combined), 1 to 3 (singly)
                                 The Nations of Zakhara: 8 (combined), 1 to 4 (combined)

                                 The Faerie and Dragons (if they returned): 20


                           Just wanted to kvetch a little bit -- how can any mortal nation or group of mortal nations (i.e., Kara-Tur
                           and Zakhara) even *think* to compare to the Technomancy or the Humanoids in power? We have late
                           20th century technology, and they are living in the stone age! Is India more powerful than the United
                           States just because they outnumber us 5 to 1? (And that is an unfair comparison, because India isn't
                           in the Stone Age.) And in this case, given the vast number of humanoids . . . I don't even know that
                           they outnumber us! We can grow far more food than they can in a smaller space, for one. And we
                           humanoids breed . . . 

                           Also, I imagine that at this point, we are at least five times more powerful than we were when we
                           exterminated the elves, purely through technologic and psionic advances. If the Fae and Dragons, with
                           *no* evolutionary development, are as twice as powerful (or more) than us *now*, they would have
                           been able to wipe us from Toril without blinking, forty years ago. 

                           Dragons are decidedly less impressive against 20th century technology than they are against swords. 

                           And Rhialto . . . it was different, this time. We have never tried to exterminate a race before. The
                           elves, though, showed themselves to be not just a threat to us, but a threat to Toril itself. If we had
                           fought against the Technomancy (what a horrible idea!!) and won, we no doubt would have killed
                           enough of them that they couldn't retaliate, but there would have been no need to kill ALL of them. 

                           Enough said about that uncomfortable subject. 

                           Elves, however, are a different story. It seems that if there are but TWO left, you can be sure that in a
                           few hundred years, those two elves' children will all be High Mages and will start trying to blow up the
                           world yet again. 

                           Forrester

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     maddman75 
     Member 
     Member # 3494 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:37 AM                         

                           Hah - I picked the right time to come back to the boards  

                           The Pit Fiend lord appears before the council.

                           "Ladies and gentlemen, I am most pleased to appear before you and present my position. *gates in
                           five imps carrying sheafs upon sheafs of forms* 

                           "It is well established that devils have a role in the multiverse as tempters of mortals. Our role in the
                           7 year war served exactly that purpose. We urged the humanoids to more extreme tactics than they
                           would have otherwise. To thier credit, from your point of view anyway, they held us back in many ways.
                           We did not invite the foul demons here, nor did the humanoids. THis would have violated the contract,
                           in which case the humanoid leadership would be boiling in oil in Baator right now. We gave our services
                           and were compensated with superior weaponry that the humanoids had developed. This is perfectly
                           legal and has precedent, as these 4,562,456,342 previous contracts will show the court.

                           "In short, the devils merely offered a service. We were in the employ of the humanoids. Any actions of
                           ours that we committed that you find offensive is their responsibility. If the chosen would like
                           assistance in dealing with any of the war criminals, the devils are always willing to make a deal."

                           The demons eat the emmisary of the chosen, almost wondering what the creature was talking about
                           as they ripped his body apart.

                           --------------------

                           With a name like Maddman, he's got to be honorable!

                           "When a fool hears of the Tao, he will laugh out loud" - Lao Tzu


                           Posts: 629 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:54 AM                     

                           Forrester pulls the Pit Fiend lord aside after his speech. 

                           You know, Madd, we might have another deal to broker in a little while. I'll let you know. 


                           Forrester

                           PS The Devils should really have a higher power level than the Demons . . . it is, after all, the Devils
                           with the machine-guns. 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:10 AM                      

                           Rhialto nods thoughtfully, then continues.

                           "So then, you specifically went after the elves, with the intent of the utmost destruction of the entire
                           species, am I correct?"

                           --------------------

                           Rhialto relaxed, smiling at his own odd fancies, and poured out a final cup of tea...He let it cool
                           untasted. On impulse he rose to his feet and went into the parlour, where he donned a cloak, a
                           hunter's cap, and took up that baton known as 'Malfezar's Woe.' He then summoned Ladanque, his
                           chamberlain and general factotum.
                           "Ladanque, I will be strolling around in the forest for a period. Take care that Vat Five retains its roil. If
                           you wish, you may distill the contents of the large blue alembic into a stoppered flask. Use a low heat
                           and avoid breathing the vapor; it will bring a purulent rash to your face."
                           "Very well, sir. What of the clevenger?"
                           "Pay it no heed. Do not approach the cage. Remember, its talk of both virgins and wealth is illusory; I
                           doubt if it knows the meaning of either term."
                           "Just so, sir."
                           Rhialto departed the manse.

                           "The Murthe", Rhialto the Marvellous, by Jack Vance


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 






                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 3) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 12:58 PM                     

                           A corner of the meeting hall fills with thick black boiling smoke and the stench of brimstone waffes
                           through the meeting hall. A small, decrepit old man, slowly hobbles through the darkness
                           accompanied by an honor guard of four well-equipped ogres. He leans heavily on his staff as he
                           makes his was to the left side of those representatives already gathered there placing himself so that
                           he faces both the various faction representatives and the Chosen. With a wave of his hand, a large
                           throne made of the skulls of a myriad of races appears. The ogres take up positions at the four
                           corners of throne as the stooped old man sits upon it. He looks upon the faction delegates as hawk
                           might look at mouse: how tasty their souls would be. He turns and looks upon the Chosen with a look
                           of open defiance and contempt that is tempered with a respect for their power. After a moment the old
                           man speaks?

                           "I, Iuz, The Master of Oerth have arrived. But let me be clear, I do not appear because you compel
                           me to do so. You godlings have no authority over me. And according to you own words; I stand
                           accused of no crimes. I am here for I have my own grievances to air", he says as he glances toward
                           the faction delegates, "and to represent Lord Graz?zt, Lord Pazrael, and various other Abyssal powers",
                           Iuz chuckles, "Who jokingly accuse of crimes against crimes against humanity and nature."

                           "Let us deal with the absurd first, then we can move on to more important matters. You accuse
                           demon-kind of ?bringing the Blood War to Realmspace, on the excuse that you were summoned. The
                           mass destruction that you caused.?" Iuz laughs out loud. "You, the Chosen, you are powerful, and I
                           respect power, but the audacity of your hubris that you think that you can sit in judgment of powers
                           and beings that have existed long before any of your ancestors, nay, even the world upon which your
                           ancestors where born was even created, I dare say surpasses even my ego. Did the demons bring
                           destruction upon Toril? Of course they did. They are fiends. It is their nature. They feed upon the fear
                           and carcasses of mortals. Do you blame the wolf when he downs the deer? No. It knows no better. And
                           before any of you esteemed judges dare mention ?free will? and ?sentience?; do any of you blame the
                           human, or elven hunter who brings down the same deer? No. The hunter must eat. He must survive.
                           The demons were only trying to do the same."

                           "You speak of the Blood War, yet another thing clearly beyond your full comprehension. That is
                           understandable. Your mistress?s preconceptions and prejudices against those of us with Abyssal
                           lineage clouds your judgment. The Blood War is more than just a war between fiends, and it is more
                           than just a clash of philosophies. It too, is a battle for survival. Would the Devils, destroy all the
                           demons if they could? Would they enslave them? The answer is most assuredly, yes. So, you see, the
                           Blood War too is a struggle for survival. Once the devils had entered Toril, the Demon Lords had no
                           choice but to commit troops to this new front in their fight for survival."

                           "And as far as your statements about ?the excuse that you were summoned?, the first demons didn?t
                           summon themselves did they? The demons didn?t initially open the portals, did they? No, they didn?t.
                           They couldn?t have done it even if they wanted to. Mortals undertook those actions. It was the mortals
                           who summoned both Infernal and Abyssal beings in such numbers. It was they that opened the
                           portals. It is unfortunate that once the blood lust, greed, and pride of elf, dwarf, human, gnome,
                           humanoid, and all the rest of the mortals snowballed into the 7 Year War. The demons, however, did
                           not cause any of those events. They were simply a manifestation of the evil in mortal hearts, and they
                           were simply acting in self preservation, against the devil threat."

                           "Now, that all of that has been cleared up, let us move on to more important matters. I, Iuz, provided
                           some small services for some of the factions of that war, and I have yet to be fully compensated for
                           those services. If you, The Chosen, are truly seeking justice, may I suggest that you use your powers
                           to provide me with some, and compel those parties to make good on the arrangement we had."

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:02 PM                      

                           The Chosen from Silverymoon, the young lady, speaks in her soft voice:

                           We accept your gracious offer, Rhialto.
                           We shall use the device to summon the spirit of Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet, for we consider her a
                           reasonable spokesperson for the elven race.

                           She takes the device of Rhialto's, when offered, and after listening to his instructions on it's use, sets
                           it up for the procedure.

                           That done, the device is activated.

                           The ghostly shade of Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet appears in the Court of the Chosen.
                           Seeing the situation, the solemn faced shade of the Queen moves to one side of the Court, and waits
                           for her turn to speak.
                           (Blood Jester or any neutral person is free to speak for her.)

                           The Gnomish Ambassador chimes in at this point, out of order, and off-topic, saying:

                           We are currently experimenting with genetics, and we expect to be able to extend life expectancy of
                           the Human, Humanoid, and Demi-Human races to several thousand years.
                           We expect to achieve this accomplishment within the decade.

                           The Ambassador from the City of Shade snorts, and says:

                           With Ioulaum's Longevity and our great magic, we don't NEED your foolish toys and pathetic cantrips
                           you dare to call spells.
                           WE have lived for 5000 years with our magic, and our lifespans are eternal, if we will it!


                           The Phaerimm Ambassador is heard to snort and comment softly:

                           We can change that situation ...

                           The Kender Ambassador chimes in:

                           Look at all the neat beings and creatures in this room!
                           Wow!
                           I've never seen so many different types of people and ... well, you aren't exactly a person, sir ... you
                           look like a tornado ... uh, how exactly do you use those tentacles? ... I wonder what that'd be like, to
                           have tentacles instead of a mouth ... Do female gnomes have beards like female dwarves do? I heard
                           they did ... uh ... did anyone ever tell you you're very beautiful, your Highness (this to Amlaruil) but I
                           can see through you ... of course I can, because you're dead ... I'm sorry you're dead, I'm sure you
                           wish you were alive ... Uh, I sure wish the Chosen would show off their Silver Fire. I hear it makes great
                           fireworks. I hear ...

                           At this point the Dwarven Emissary breaks in:

                           SHUT UP!

                           An now, I be speakin fer me people.
                           Enough o this here nonsense.

                           Me friends, the gnomes, they be havin good thinkin an makin beautiful new objects fer ye, an ye be
                           profitin from it, an yer lives be betterin.
                           Ye all be makin a fair bit o money out o the deal, an the gnomes they be makin a honest coin or two.
                           An that was all it were, an no more.

                           So what do ye do? Ye maniacs be buildin bombs an firearms an all manner of ways o killin each other,
                           an then ye be settin to it, an relishin it, until the very rocks they be turnin red and the earth be retchin
                           from the blood.
                           Now, I be admittin that we dwarves might - might! - have been a bit pushy concernin our demands on
                           them there elves, an fer that we be apologizin.
                           We been sufferin great casualties, an we were mad, an not gonna take it no more, an people blew
                           their tops, an they were fer reason at that there time.
                           An then ye maniacs be summonin the Fiends, ye did, and bringin the Blood War to this here world, an
                           mucking it up further, an then we be getting truly mad, an we be siding against them that be doin this
                           thing.
                           Our leadership be not perfect, an we be makin mistakes, but we been victimized by all yer titantic wars
                           an explosions an all the ridiculous things ye been doin.
                           All we dwarves be wantin was peace, an ye idiots be runnin around shootin each other, an there been
                           no peace to be had, an we tired of it, an we been decidin to knock some sense into yer heads.
                           An ye still ain't be havin no sense, especially ye, ye Chosen, fer now ye summon us here, an ye
                           threaten us, an gather these idiots together an as so they can be fightin all over again.

                           The Dwarf Ambassador then plants his feet, places his hand on his axe, and says:

                           Well, me axe an the axes o me people still be better than all yer bombs an magic an spellfire an
                           other nonsense.
                           An if ye be makin war on me people, or threatenin us, we be showin ye just how good them axes are.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 5) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:15 PM                      

                           The Chosen had not really expected the devils and demons to answer the summons.
                           But they did, both groups.

                           The Chosen seem inordinately pleased by this, even the sulking Chosen from Waterdeep, and the
                           Chosen from Silverymoon smiles at the new arrivals.

                           Then the Lady speaks:

                           Lord Iuz, your power is recognized and your statements are taken in the utmost seriousness.
                           We are considering every word you have spoken.

                           Ambassador of the Devils, your Lordship, we understand the obligations that you are under, and the
                           rules you must abide by.
                           Everything you have said is recorded, and is being duly considered.

                           However, we still await certain tardy emissaries and ambassadors.
                           When they arrive, you shall know why we have summoned you, and then all will be made clear.
                           Please exercise patience. The wait will not be much longer.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:27 PM                      

                           The following people and beings are now in the Court of the Chosen:

                           The ambassador of the Technomancy
                           The ambassador of the Humanoid Alliance
                           The ambassador of the Phaerimm / Aboleth Alliance.
                           The ambassador of the City of Shade.
                           The ambassador of the Faerie.
                           The ambassador of the Elven Alliance (the tiny remnants of it.)
                           The ambassador of the Drow (self appointed.)

                           The ambassador (s) of the NeoIllithids.
                           The ambassador of the Dwarves.
                           The ambassador of the Gnomes.
                           The ambassador of the Halflings.
                           The ambassador of the Kender (who has decided the NeoIllithid are a great and noble race, and his
                           friends.)

                           A number of ambassadors from Zakhara.
                           The ambassador of the Tuigan.
                           The ambassador of Maztica.

                           The ambassador of the Devils.
                           Iuz the Old, ambassador of Himself and the Demons.

                           (I miss anyone?)

                           The following ambassadors have still not shown up:

                           The ambassador of the Deep Illithid (that is, one of the actual Illithid themselves)
                           The ambassador of Bran's Druids.
                           The ambassador of Zouron's Magocracy
                           The ambassador of the Scro / Gith.
                           The ambassador of the Githyanki.
                           The ambassador of the Defilers.
                           The ambassador of the Thri-Kreen.
                           The ambassador of the Athian Immigrants.
                           Any ambassadors from Oerth other than Iuz.

                           The Chosen send another summons to those ambassadors who have not yet shown
                           They also ask those present to send messengers to the missing people in question, asking them to
                           get to the Court so the proceedings may continue.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:30 PM                         

                           *The eldest of the three Neoillithid speaks, his low resonant voice echoing through the minds of all
                           present. His tendrils writhe hypnotically in time with his voice.*

                           We speak neither for nor against the Humanoids, the Technomancy or the Elves... yet. Rather, we wish
                           to address Forrester of the Humanoids, directly.

                           We see, Forrester, that you are powerful. That from your, if we may be so bold, humble beginnings...
                           you have risen as few in history have. 

                           We call upon you now, not to confess, not to be punished, not even to acknowledge that you have
                           done wrong... But simply to forgive.

                           For the all the elves have done... they have been punished. Punished as severely as any race can be.
                           Not just their lives, but all that they were, has been obliterated. You have wiped them away, Forrester.

                           It is not a question of the elves changing their ways. They are gone. Those that return will not be the
                           same... will not be allowed to be the same. Let them start again... Let the elves of Toril return, not as
                           enemies, but as friends of the Humanoids.

                           You will say, perhaps, that you mistrust, or even loathe the sight of elves... As they are likely to say of
                           you. Other than counterproductive mutual hatred... unfounded in present time... We see no reason it
                           could not be done. 

                           Our former race, the Illithid, hate all but themselves as a matter of course. They will not, can not, let
                           go of that... And it brings them nothing but darkness, frustration and misery... though they are loathe
                           to admit it. We beg you Forrester, do not travel that road.

                           If you are even willing to consider the idea... we will help as best we can.

                           And we extend the same offer to the elves.

                           *The speaker pauses for a long time, psionically sighs, and continues.*

                           As for the faerie... Though we feel your desire to be rid of them is similarly... outdated. We doubt they
                           would be willing to return as things stand, even if invited. 

                           It is known that the weave of Toril is dying... We perceive, Forrester, that you do not care if the world
                           dies, as long as you are gone when it happens. That you advocate waiting... and seeing what can be
                           done in the future. It is too dangerous to assume that something can be done, we believe. Your
                           proposal, then, is that Toril be left a cold, desolate husk, after the weave comes unraveled? That all
                           who wish to survive, simply migrate to another world?

                           For the process to begin again.

                           There are many who do, and will, love this world... and who would die before leaving. You may call
                           them fools, if you wish...
                           Or... perhaps... you understand.

                           In any case, we suggest a compromise. A mere planar connection to the realm of Faerie may be
                           sufficient... Even now, our people are attempting to develop planar gates that will allow the
                           transference of planar essence, while preventing the transfer of all else. The realm of Faerie will have
                           nothing to fear from incursions by Toril... And as the magic of the realm seeps into Toril, the weave will
                           be restored, and maintained. As an added measure of security, the gates can be deactivated from
                           either side, but only activated by mutual agreement of both sides.

                           Hopefully, when we are successful, the realm of Faerie would agree to their installation *nods at the
                           Blood Jester*, and the Chosen would be willing to provide an extra measure of security... by acting as
                           their custodians here.

                           That is all we have to say. For the time being.

                           *The Neoillithid speaker sits, and gazes calmly out over the crowd.* 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:35 PM                      

                           All of the Chosen break into a quiet applause, after the NeoIllithid speaker has finished.

                           Then, they look at the Humanoid emissary (Forrester) and the Faerie emissary (Blood Jester), and
                           also to the Elven emissary (whoever would speak for him.)

                           The Chosen from Silverymoon (who apparently is now the Speak for the Chosen) asks softly:

                           Will you make answer?

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:49 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Phasmus:

                                 We call upon you now, not to confess, not to be punished, not even to acknowledge
                                 that you have done wrong... But simply to forgive.

                                 For the all the elves have done... they have been punished. Punished as severely as
                                 any race can be. Not just their lives, but all that they were, has been obliterated. You
                                 have wiped them away, Forrester.
                                 ...
                                 Let the elves of Toril return, not as enemies, but as friends of the Humanoids.

                                 As for the faerie... Though we feel your desire to be rid of them is similarly... outdated.
                                 We doubt they would be willing to return as things stand, even if invited. 

                                 It is known that the weave of Toril is dying... We perceive, Forrester, that you do not
                                 care if the world dies, as long as you are gone when it happens. That you advocate
                                 waiting... and seeing what can be done in the future. It is too dangerous to assume that
                                 something can be done, we believe. Your proposal, then, is that Toril be left a cold,
                                 desolate husk, after the weave comes unraveled? That all who wish to survive, simply
                                 migrate to another world?


                           First, on behalf of the Humanoid Alliance, I salute you, and your people. For if any race has changed
                           more than we have in the last half-century, it is yourselves. In the last forty years, you have proven
                           yourselves to be worthy friends of the Technomancy -- and thus, if I may be so bold, friends to us. 

                           However, with all due respect, you are wrong on most counts. 

                           Forgiveness should not be free. Rather, it should only come when they who have done wrong are ready
                           to ask for it -- otherwise, it is wasted. Let us wait to find what the other elven representatives have to
                           say, as well as the spirit of their dead Queen. If there is nothing but what came from the
                           representative of the Drow -- talk of curses and blood oaths and vendetta -- then we would be fools to
                           forgive them, no? An elf's memory is quite long. I doubt that they are ready to forgive US for what we
                           did to them after a mere 40 years. 

                           As regards the Weave, you have misunderstood me. We are interested in the gradual weakening of
                           the Weave, but we are studying it fully and we plan to find a way to heal it. We are powerful in both
                           psionics and technology (though not quite as technologically advanced as our friends, the
                           Technomancy), and we will work with all who will work with us to find a cure.

                           You should not have taken my jest about Warp Drive so seriously. I fully believe that within one or two
                           hundred years, with work and diligence, we will have found a way to heal the Weave. That solution will
                           come in *PLENTY* of time, will it not? Talk of bringing in the Fae, when the Fae loathe us for what they
                           think we did to Toril, would be foolhardy. We do not have the will to fight another war, and that is
                           exactly what I am afraid would happen. 

                           Now . . . this plan of yours to bring a connection between them and us . . . if it were 100% foolproof,
                           then it might be a possibility. We would have to inspect your plans, test them, find whether the Fae
                           were agreeable to it, and so on. I see no rush, though. 

                           And given that the last time we talked with the Fae, they demanded that in return for their help, we
                           stop ALL TECHNOLOGICAL ADVANCE, I doubt they are going to be so reasonable as you think. 

                           But we will see. Let them speak, and we will see.

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:57 PM                         

                           *The old Neoillithid nods*

                           Naturally... any such attempt at reconciliation between the humanoids and the elves would require the
                           effort and commitment of both sides.

                           Remember, right or wrong,... from the perspective of the elves... it is you who needs to be forgiven. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 01:59 PM                      

                           I need Blood Jester's reply.
                           I need him to speak for both the Faerie and for the Elven Ambassador (arrived from the asteroid
                           where he was hiding.)

                           The drow ambassador sneers at the emissary of the Humanoids (Forrester), and comments:

                           You Humanoids are constantly talking big: you always did.
                           And it always ends the same way, with you kneeling and groveling before the power of Lolth, begging
                           for us to restrain our whip hands.
                           The drow arose from the ashes of the Crown War in a far bigger way than you ever did from your
                           Seven Year War, and we went on to become THE pre-eminent elven - if one would use such a term -
                           power.
                           The surface world would have been ours, had Queen Lolth commanded it.
                           Only by her decision to restrain us were you allowed to remain free, and to wreak the havoc you have
                           caused.

                           We will study your Technomagic, and we will improve on it.
                           We will acquire your nuclear weapons, and your psionic abilities, and all of your powers, to be put to
                           the use of Queen Lolth.

                           At this point, the Chosen from Silverymoon looks at the drow emissary, and says quietly:

                           Be silent.

                           And, the drow emissary ... shuts up.

                           The young lady looks over the assemblage, and frowns, then says sharply:

                           We require the presence of the DEEP ILLITHID emissary.
                           Now.
                           And we expect one of their own to come this time, and not Thralls.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:08 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 The drow ambassador sneers at the emissary of the Humanoids (Forrester), and
                                 comments:

                                 You Humanoids are constantly talking big: you always did.
                                 And it always ends the same way, with you kneeling and groveling before the power of
                                 Lolth, begging for us to restrain our whip hands.


                           All I can say is this:

                           Now that all of the white meat is gone, it's good to at least have some dark meat left. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:27 PM                      

                           Rhialto signals Forrester.

                           Excuse me, but my question seems to be unanswered. Now, did you not attack the elves with the
                           intent of destroying the entire species? 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:31 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:
                                 Rhialto signals Forrester.

                                 Excuse me, but my question seems to be unanswered. Now, did you not attack the
                                 elves with the intent of destroying the entire species?


                           Your questions are of little interest to me. It should be apparent to the most retarded gully dwarf what
                           our intent was, and why we had to do what we did. If you still do not understand, I fail to see how
                           further explanations will be helpful. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 02:56 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Forrester:

                                 Your questions are of little interest to me. It should be apparent to the most retarded
                                 gully dwarf what our intent was, and why we had to do what we did. If you still do not
                                 understand, I fail to see how further explanations will be helpful. 

                                 Forrester
                                 Peacemaker



                           Rhialto smiles and nods.

                           Excellent. I'm glad that this is clear.

                           Rhialto then signals the Chosen.

                           It would seem to me that the Humanoid ambassador has publically confessed his culpability in the
                           death of the elves. What's more as he is dealing with devils at this very moment, I think you can
                           declare them guilty of that charge as well and end their section of trial.

                           Rhialto here takes a magisterial stance.

                           After all, their guilt is clear. They've made no effort to disprove the charges, or show any form of
                           repentence, but continue to blame the elves for what were the Humanoid actions. Further, I would like
                           to state that the Humanoids share a portion of the blame in the Cataclysm , as it would have never
                           happened had they not stubbornly pushed against Evermeet, soley responsible for the damaging of
                           the Weave which resulted from the elves' deaths, and thus are also partially responsible for the death
                           of millions of the Psionics' League who perished repairing it.

                           With that, Rhialto gives a slight bow.

                           Of course, this is all my humble opinion, as an uninvolved bystander, from another world. 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 03:07 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by johnbrown:

                                 Iuz: 

                                 "Now, that all of that has been cleared up, let us move on to more important matters.
                                 I, Iuz, provided some small services for some of the factions of that war, and I have
                                 yet to be fully compensated for those services. If you, The Chosen, are truly seeking
                                 justice, may I suggest that you use your powers to provide me with some, and compel
                                 those parties to make good on the arrangement we had."


                           Iuz, you provided some small services for us, and you were duly compensated. We *did* provide you
                           some small technological advances; whether or not you have employed them or used them in Oerth is
                           unknown to me. As the Devils know, we Humanoids keep our word. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 02, 2001 05:27 PM                        

                           *appears in person by the entrance to the court and speaks softly*

                           I hope this meeting is not all closed yet?

                           *with these words zouron steps in wearing a grey wizard robe, which he dust off lightly*

                           I hear I have been accussed of.. aiding in the total destruction of elves, this point I like to agree but
                           first of all, I will state that I willingly submit to the decision of this court.

                           Now I am not the speaker that many of these fine gentlemen and ladies... and others are, not at all!
                           indeed I am hardly a ruler though I rule a nation, my devotion is without question towards magic in
                           every aspect of it. This said I also believe that a prospering people provide the most resources for
                           increasing magic in every way. 

                           Technology as I have in the war dealt with many times, has been a new area for the knowledge of
                           magic and the creation of many helpful as well as destructive and even some very pointless spells,
                           and even more tomes, especially through the creation of the printing press, has now been created.

                           The was as I see it started dear members of the court as a desire to destroy technology, to me
                           technology is an advancement, and thus it should be approved, as advancing a society means giving it
                           more resources and a larger knolwedge base, so I had to side against this of course. During the war I
                           had many different alliance, but many should note that I been very intent on getting resources and
                           better the ways of those I ruled, even providing security in ways I could, while using lifeless
                           animations, and those damned as defenders of this realm to protect the realm devoted to advancing
                           all magic. My hoice of servants though I will not defend as this is hardly the point of this trial.

                           Continuing to the real core of this case as I see and remember it was the final battle which Mr.
                           Forester undertook to completely destroy and kill all elves. Now this was indeed tragic, and you might
                           wonder why I actually did help him here, first understand I had not as great power I could make a big
                           difference on either side, and since I am a man of different ideal then the elves, in fact I think they
                           would find my choice rather distateful, I had long ago sided with the humanoids armies. But back to
                           the final battle, I records proving the my main effort in this was to smuggle as many elves to safety
                           while there was still time, and these elves was treated well, protected even led back when it was safe.
                           Forester might remember een that I found him in lack of intelligence for finishing off the elves. When
                           I and my people returned so did the elves we had saved, or captured or whatever you might call it. No
                           I say that I aided Forester merely to be able to save as many souls as possible, both to save the
                           magic, and also to save the knowleedge they provide and potiental they provide.

                           *sighs and then finds a seat sitting down* I will answer what questions you might have, and again I will
                           lay my punishment in your hands chosen of the magical goddess.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 05:39 PM                     

                           Zouron, welcome! It has been a long time. 

                           Thank you much for what assistance you provided -- and you are correct in saying that both you and
                           the Technomancy were less than thrilled with my desire to crush Evermeet completely and totally. The
                           taking of Evermeet was accomplished mostly by my forces, the Gith, and the Devils; you and the
                           Technomancy had small roles, if that. 

                           I think that in retrospect, it is obvious that it needed to be done, but the matter is of little import now. 

                           And I promise you this -- if the Chosen choose to punish you, it is certain that they will try to punish
                           us, and the Technomancy as well. Be assured that we will stand with you against ANY who would
                           impose their wills unfairly. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 02, 2001 06:01 PM                        

                           *smiles and looks to his friend Forrester and smiles softly*

                           ahh forrester, it has been a long time since our paths has crossed and I have grown... well younger. 

                           *chuckles softly*

                           As you well know I have been busy, I assume that you are benefitting for the research we have been
                           able to completely lately? but no matter. Do not fear about imposing their will, I am sure these
                           honoured genetlemen and women will see justice and lay down their trial as it should, thus I must
                           decline the help to stand against their impossed power here. But I hope dearly if I do not walk from
                           here alive, you and the others will make sure that an government will be formed in my land that... can
                           keep my dream of magic and well being alive?

                           But let us not argue, but listen to what the chosen ones have to say.

                           *smiles and leans leans back in the chair*

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 06:39 PM                     

                           Catching up, give me a moment!

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 06:42 PM                      

                           Take your time, Blood Jester.
                           Read my posts above carefully, please.

                           - - -

                           The male Chosen from Waterdeep stands, moves up to the bar, and speaks:

                           WE WANT THE DEEP ILLITHID EMISSARY HERE.
                           NOW! 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 06:50 PM                     

                           Humanoid delegate,

                           "Yes, you provided my forces technology. That is not my point. You also agreed to provide me with
                           troops to help assault Oerth after the elves were existinguished. My part of the bargain was to keep
                           help keep the demons under control; keep them from ravaging your forces, to keep them from
                           harassing your devil allies. This I did, and while it appeared to be a small thing to you, keeping
                           hordes of demons more or less under control, is a task that even your vaunted technology would be
                           hard pressed to accomplish." 

                           Iuz turns back toward the Chosen

                           "As bad as the carnage was, how much worse would it have been if I had not done all the was godly
                           possible to try to control the elemental natures, and desires for self-preservation against the devils
                           which would destroy and enslave them. Perhaps, the Blood War would have truly spilt over onto Toril. It
                           is possible it would be raging still. It is very possible that all of these mortals owe me, Iuz, a small
                           debt."

                           He turns back toward the humanoid delegate.

                           "I wish no conflict with you, and, for now at least, have no desire to take any the spoils that you have
                           taken by rightly exercising your strength on the pathetic elves of this crystal sphere. Their fate
                           concerns me not. I did, however, provide a service in full, and I have received payment in half. Was
                           our agreement what you would consider informal? Yes, and while I have never been too concerned with
                           formalities of the law, it was an agreement nonetheless. Perhaps, your failure to pay was simply an
                           oversight upon your part, if that is the case, if you rectify the situation, then I don?t think we have a
                           problem. If it was otherwise, then I would say we do."

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 06:56 PM                      

                           (The male Chosen chuckles, and comments, to the Humanoid emissary (Forrester)):

                           Well, lad, it seems you are in hot water, not just with us, but with Iuz.

                           (He turns to Iuz.)

                           Just exactly what payment are you expecting out of the Humanoids, Iuz?

                           - - -

                           About this time the Githyanki ambassador storms in.
                           She is in shining armor, and coldly gleaming weapons adorn her waist.
                           A small retinue of male and female githyanki accompany her.

                           Glaring at the NeoIllithid, she takes her place in the Court.

                           And then, in a surprise to nearly all, the Neogi arrive.
                           Riding on their Umber Hulk slaves, 3 neogi arrive at the Court.
                           They hiss a respectful greeting to the Chosen, but they do not even acknowledge the presence (or
                           existence) of anyone else in the room, as they move to take a place in the Court.

                           And still the scro and their gith allies have not shown, nor have the deep illithid despite the demands
                           of the Chosen, nor have Bran's Druids, the angels of Hope Island, the elves of Northern Maztica, and
                           several others.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:34 PM                     

                           Iuz turns back toward the Chosen

                           "I simply desire what was agreed upon. Enough humanoid soldiers to ensure my total victory over
                           those who would oppose me. Of course, they would have to be humanoids that would be of some use
                           to me. Orcs, hobgoblins, ogres, and the like. I say 250,000 or so would cover the debt. Of course, I
                           am not an unreasonable god, I would be willing to hear some comparable counter
                           proposals?worshipping me, perhaps?but as I said I am willing to listen."

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:40 PM                     

                           *the old druid (Serran) takes a deep breath*

                           "First, I must protest the pulling of a free spirit here to suffer again the deaths of her people. Her pain is
                           obvious to me."

                           "Now YOU." *points to Forrester*

                           "You claim that it is the Elves fault that the various races of your coalition were for millennia savage,
                           bloodthirsty banes on the decent peoples and creatures of the realms? You take no responsibility for you own
                           behaviours huh?"

                           "HAH!"

                           "So as you preyed on Elven children, long before this conflict; and preyed on human children, and GNOME,
                           and DWARF, AND HALFLING, AND THE VERY LAND ITSELF!!!"

                           *he stands, looming forward like the front of a storm, voice quiet again*

                           "None of that is your fault? 'The Elves made us do it.' Pathetic."

                           *leaning back again, but still standing*

                           "So the elves should have forgiven you millennia of torment in these past forty years, while you still harbor
                           your grudges for their actions in the war?"

                           "And what of they other races you harmed? Is it their fault as well? Should they also beg your forgiveness,
                           and now submit to live under your oh-so-gentle yolk?"

                           *he sits*

                           "As for keeping open gates to drain the magic of Faerie. You all wish to live without responsibility for the
                           consequences of your actions, past, present, and future."

                           "If you wish to continue to rape the land that born you, that nourishes you, that sustains you. Do not think
                           that you have the right to drain the very magic and life of a whole other realm? N. O."

                           "Take responsibility for your selves as this one is not capable of doing, or live with the consequences. But
                           you may not poison the lands of others who have learned to live in harmony with the world."

                           *he sits there, immovable as the very bedrock below*


                           Maybe an old druid is not the type to be open to that kind of Eco-irresponsibility, eh?  


                           Blood Jester

                           [OOC - P.S. - Thanks for not getting too far ahead of me, if the thread maintains this pace, I might
                           be able to keep up with it and still not get fired!]

                           [edit - cut and paste oops]

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Blood Jester ]

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 6) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:43 PM                      

                           The emissary of the Angels of Hope Island arrives - A single Lantern Archon, redolent of goodness,
                           love, and purity. It looks to the Chosen with a simple, invisible smile. "I'm here now. I'm sorry I'm
                           late."

                           The emissary of the devils restrains from blasting it in to screaming oblivion, I hope.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:47 PM                        

                           *glances to the old druid, raising a brow*

                           well I don't intent to defend my purposes, just know your magic. I animate only the mindless, those
                           without souls bound, the damned ones join my in return for a reward, nothing more nothing less.

                           *shake his head and turns back to the chosen, listening.*

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 4) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:55 PM                      

                           The Chosen look at Iuz, and the Lady from Silverymoon speaks:

                           The matter of the Humanoid Alliance providing you with soldiers to assault another world is very
                           serious, for it threatens to pull Toril into an intergalactic war.
                           However - for the moment - we will say no more on this matter.
                           If you wish to negotiate with the Humanoid ambassador for troops to aid you on Oerth, please be our
                           guest.

                           Likewise, we will not interfere with any who insist on negotiations with the Planars who are present.

                           We would like to remind all of you that we have something to say, and we intend that it be said, and
                           you all hear it.
                           We merely await the arrival of everyone we summoned, so that all WILL hear us, and think upon what
                           we, the Chosen, have to say.


                           The Chosen then look at the Humanoid emissary, and the Lady comments:

                           The Faerie ambassador has answered you.
                           What have you to say to him?

                           Rhialto has condemned you.
                           What have you to say to him?

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 07:57 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Blood Jester:

                                 "You claim that it is the Elves fault that the various races of your coalition were for
                                 millennia savage, bloodthirsty banes on the decent peoples and creatures of the
                                 realms? You take no responsibility for you own behaviours huh?"
                                 "And what of they other races you harmed? Is it [/i]their_ fault as well? Should they
                                 also beg your forgiveness, and now submit to live under your oh-so-gentle yolk?"


                           *snicker*
                           We may be savage and bloodthirsty, but we have not made anyone submit to our yolks, or even the
                           whites! 

                           Your words bleed racism. "Savage and bloodthirsty" indeed. That is how you see us, and that is how we
                           have always been seen. Unfairly. The Technomancy chose to look at us with more open eyes -- and
                           that is why they are here, and your friends the elves are not. You would do well to keep that in mind,
                           Druid. 

                           We have brought to Toril an unprecedented peace. Our leaders are benevolent, our people happy.
                           They have freedom, so much more freedom than when they had to subsist off of grubs and fungus in
                           the Underdark. We peacefully coexist with the humans and dwarves and yes, even the Kender.
                           (Usually.) What more do you want of us? You want us to stop our mining, our building, our creation? 

                           Fat f'ing chance, elf-lover. 

                           It is time for us to put this unfortunate past behind us, and look to the future. A future in which the
                           Weave is repaired, a future in which we lead the other peoples of Toril out of the Stone Age and into a
                           happier, healthier, more educated Tomorrow. A future in which we explore the very stars themselves. 

                           We leave you to your trees. 

                           And IUZ -- if you can show me where I made an ironclad promise (or even a not-so-ironclad one) to
                           help your forces in Oerth, I shall consider your words more carefully. For I remember no such promise.
                           Perhaps you can refresh my memory (i.e., point to a quote in the Archive)? As I recall, our deal was for
                           nothing more than some technology, if that. (I believe the Devils may have had a problem with my
                           working with you, and so your assistance was, in the end, refused. We should consult our records . . . )

                           Regardless, let us talk . . . AFTER this conference. My people have much concern for their brethren on
                           Oerth, after all. Perhaps we can send some "advisors" to help with the situation. Nothing formal, of
                           course. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:00 PM                      

                           The Chosen watch in stony silence, as the Humanoid ambassador and the Faerie ambassador make
                           their cases, and Iuz presses his request, and others break in to argue their own situations. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:04 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 Rhialto has condemned you.
                                 What have you to say to him?



                           In the last 40 years, I have been condemned by many an ignorant man. What of it? He would
                           probably like to blame me for the fact that his breeches are riding up on him. 

                           The elves were willing to bring an end to life on Toril, just as we Humanoids had an opportunity to rise
                           out of our situation. If we did not step in and help the Technomancy, they, and we, would certainly
                           have perished. And at the end of the War, if we did not wipe out the elves (thus weakening the
                           Weave, and preventing the Illithid from blotting out the Sun), we would have had to direct all of our
                           forces against the Deep Illithid -- upon which time the elves would have struck at us and eliminated us
                           forever. Or, we would have failed, and the Illithid would have successful. Not an option. 

                           It was us, or them. There was no in-between. Surprise surprise, we chose US. It was unfortunate for
                           them . . . perhaps on other worlds, they will learn to accept change a bit faster. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:25 PM                      

                           A young man, wearing red and yellow vestments enter the room. He looks like a novice of some
                           monastic order. His face is human, but he surely has some elven blood.
                           "My name is Hazedil, I'm here to represent the Church of the Morning Lord, Lathander, and his first
                           servant on Toril, the Half-Elf Songe of Zephyr. As some of you may know, he wasn't present on Toril
                           during the 7 years war. And when he returned from his quest, he found his world devasted, and half of
                           his kin exterminated. Great was his anger, greater was his sadness, but even greater was his sense of
                           responsability. He was a servant of the God of Renewal, and knew his duty.
                           He used his powers to resurect some member of his family, some humans, and many elves. So the
                           elves of Toril are no more dead , not all of them.
                           I can't speak for the elves in this trial, however, cause resurecting the old elven leaders (he turn his
                           head in the direction of Queen Amlaruil) and responsables of this failure, especially those who have so
                           badly abused from elven high magic, is not our most urgent task, but, in the name of Lathander, I
                           claim the right for the elves to live in peace and safety on Toril, under the guidance and protection of
                           the Morning Lord.
                           It's look like some factions present here are using menaces to reach their political goals. We won't.
                           Instead, we will propose our help to all of those who are ready to save Toril from the death of the
                           weave, Mystra's very own body. None better than us have mastered the fusion of science and magic for
                           medical purpose." 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:34 PM                        

                           *smirks slight giving his own thoughts to the best to combine science and magic claim, then thinks of what, if
                           anything, he could possibly ue from that to improve his own knowledge*

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:40 PM                     

                           Forrester,

                           The following is all completely out of character.

                           While this and other discussions were happening fast and furious at this point, the subject was brought
                           up a few times. Here is an example of a quote by me (found on the third page of Edena?s re-posting):

                           "Iuz no problem with this arrangement. A formal or informal alliance makes no difference to
                           him.....Iuz does expect Humanoid assistance (no Devils invited) on Oerth when this is over, however." 


                           And here is one from you (found further down on the same page):

                           "Meanwhile, I secretly talk with Iuz about a possible invasion of Oerth. Most of the "good" powerful
                           forces apparently have come to Faerun. No doubt that there are humanoid factories starting up in
                           Oerth. And besides, the Toril sun is about to be blotted out anyway. It may be time to leave this
                           accursed world, and start in a new one. 

                           NOBODY expected THAT, DID you?! 

                           Lord Forrester
                           Considering Getting The Hell Out Of Here"

                           Now recognizing that we are all playing parts then and now, and considering the rate that posts were
                           coming in at that point. I would say that from Iuz?s point of view, a deal had been struck, and he is
                           now looking to you to hold up your end of the bargain. (Man, I forgot how much fun this was  ). But
                           Iuz is immortal and very patient. He is willing to wait and discuss it later. As long as it gets discussed
                           and some action he finds satisfactory is taken.

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 08:56 PM                      

                           BTW, I personaly wish that we use some more adequate terms, since we are now in the third age of
                           the world (the first being the age of thunder, and the second being ended since the quasi destruction
                           of Toril) we must use the appropriate words . There are scientific proofs that the old denomination of
                           humans, demi-humans and humanoids are erroneous. In fact there are only humanoids, the so-called
                           humans and demi-humans being only subtype of humanoids. 

                           ------
                           3rd edition only  

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:02 PM                      

                           The female Chosen from Waterdeep steps forward.
                           She is the most beautiful of all the Chosen, this young lady.
                           Her voice is also beautiful, but there is a steely edge in it as she speaks now:

                           - - -

                           We wish to discuss that which you call Forgiveness.

                           Forgiveness, a willingness to set the past aside, and start over with a clean slate.

                           We, the Chosen, would like to advocate that sometimes Forgiveness is expedient.
                           We, the Chosen, would like to advocate that sometimes Forgiveness prevents suffering.
                           We, the Chosen, would like to advocate that sometimes Forgiveness offers hope.

                           We do not advocate that it is the right thing, necessarily, in these cases, merely that it is the
                           expedient thing.

                           We cite as a Case Example: The condemnation of Araunshanee ((pardon the spelling,)) whom you
                           know now as Lolth, and her son Vhaerun by Corellon after the Godswar.
                           Without taking a side on the right or the wrong of Corellon's decision, we wish to discuss it's
                           expediency and the consequences of it.

                           For those of you who are unfamiliar with the events in question:
                           Araunshanee sought dominion of Arvandor for herself.

                           To this end, she betrayed Corellon to Grumsh, nearly succeeding in her quest to kill him.
                           She made alliance with Malar the Beastlord, to further her cause.
                           She aided in the creation of a Host of Evil Gods, aided them in finding Arvandor, and aided them in
                           assaulting Arvandor.
                           Many of the Gods of Arvandor were wounded or killed in the battle, but they were victorious over their
                           enemies.
                           She misdirected Eilistraee's arrow, so that it struck Corellon.
                           Her son, Vhaerun, collaborated with her on many of these acts.
                           When discovered, she assailed Corellon in a final battle.

                           Corellon, upon discovery of her acts, uttered a condemnation of her, pronouncing her Ta'nari
                           Upon his pronounciation, her form changed into the form she now wears today, the form you associate
                           with Lolth.
                           After his pronouciation, her mind altered considerably, and for the worst.

                           Upon his pronouciation, she assailed him, and there was a final battle between the two.
                           Corellon was the victor, but he did not slay her.
                           Corellon banished her to the Abyss.
                           Corellon banished her son, Vhaerun, to the Prime Material Plane.

                           We, the Chosen, believe that Corellon Larethian chose to condemn and to punish, for right or for
                           wrong.
                           We see this in his decision to pronounce her Ta'nari.
                           We, the Chosen, believe that Corellon Larethian did not choose to forgive Araunshanee, at that time.

                           Corellon choose condemnation and punishment, not forgiveness.

                           Now that we have built such a case as we could for the historical facts of this matter, we would like to
                           show the consequences of this refusal to forgive.

                           Araunshanee became Lolth, Demon-Queen of one of the Layers of the Abyss, and the Fiends there
                           became her subjects. 
                           Vhaerun proceeded to corrupt the Ilthyrri and those elves who would pay him heed, into violence,
                           decadence, and oppression and enslavement of their fellow elves.
                           Lolth, when her interest returned to the elves, began a long term campaign to lead them into revolt
                           against the Seldarine.
                           Lolth further corrupted the Ilthyrri, seizing control from Vhaerun, and making these elves into mortal
                           foes of all their brethren.
                           Subsequent wars between the ilthyrri and the elves caused mass destruction and death, and led to the
                           Descent of the Drow.
                           The Drow have, since that time, assailed the surface world as they could, bringing wholesale slaughter
                           and destruction upon their surface brethren, and upon the surface population in general.
                           The Drow, under Lolth's influence, assailed the other Races Below, destroying and enslaving many,
                           and causing losses to all.
                           The Humanoid ambassador and the NeoIllithid ambassadors, present now, can testify as to the
                           magnitude of this destruction, slaughter, and enslavement.

                           The tragedy of the Ilthyrri - their corruption by Lolth - is not confined to Toril, but exists on many
                           worlds, and in Wildspace in many Crystal Spheres, and on the Inner and Outer Planes.
                           A vast amount of suffering and destruction has occurred in all of these places because the Drow, under
                           the influence of Lolth, willed it so.

                           We acknowledge the destructive presence of Ghaunadaur and other Dieties of Evil amongst the Drow,
                           and the wreckage caused by their following: that is irrelevant to the point, for this discussion is about
                           Lolth and Vhaerun.

                           Do any amongst this assemblage contest that the drow have not committed mass destruction, mass
                           murder, and mass oppression and enslavement, in the name of Lolth?
                           Do any amonst this assemblage contest that the drow have not committed mass destruction and
                           murder upon all the others of elvenkind?

                           We, the Chosen, would like to argue that Corellon's pronouncement upon Araunshanee and Vhaerun,
                           was not expedient.
                           We, the Chosen, would like to argue that Corellon's refusal to extend forgiveness to Araunshanee and
                           Vhaerun, was not expedient.

                           We, the Chosen, would like to argue that it would have been in the better interests of many, including
                           the Ilthyrri who were to become the Drow, if Corellon had extended forgiveness to Araunshanee and
                           Vhaerun.

                           Our point is that Forgiveness can be expedient, regardless of right or wrong, or any emotional
                           conditions.

                           This point relates to several amongst yourselves.

                           To cite case points:

                           Githyanki versus NeoIllithid and Deep Illithid
                           Humanoid versus Elf
                           Technomancer versus Faerie

                           We concede that forgiveness is not an option to the Fiends, except in isolated cases, and we exclude
                           them from this topic of discussion.

                           However, forgiveness is a major player in this current debate between the emissaries we see before us
                           in this Court.
                           We believe that forgiveness or the lack of forgiveness will play a major role in the future of all
                           gathered, and in the future of Realmspace and many other Crystal Spheres.

                           We, the Chosen, advocate that those of you who have the capacity to forgive, consider it as an option.
                           An option for the sake of expediency.

                           (In the middle of this speech, it was necessary for the drow emissary to be magically held, after she
                           started screaming in fury and tried to attack the Chosen.
                           Following this speech, the Chosen fall silent, awaiting comments, criticisms, critiques, rebukes, and
                           discussion on what has been said.)

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:21 PM                     

                           Iuz chuckles briefly and looks at the Chosen as if to say ?and?is that it???

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:22 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Forgiveness, a willingness to set the past aside, and start over with a clean slate.

                                 We, the Chosen, advocate that those of you who have the capacity to forgive, consider it
                                 as an option.
                                 An option for the sake of expediency.



                           "Start over a clean slate..."
                           "I can't say nothing but aggree. This the teaching of our Lord" 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:25 PM                      

                           Edena, won't the lone elven survivor join his brethren in North Maztica ?
                           ( I mean, the one coming from realmspace, not the drow...)

                           edited for clarification

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:25 PM                     

                           Forrester starts to yawn as the Chosen babble on about the insignificant history of elvish infighting, then
                           catches himself, grins, and shrugs slightly as two or three of the assemblage shake their heads in disdain.

                           We are at an advantage, compared to the Gith/Illithid and the Fae/Technomancy, for most of whom
                           we should "forgive" are, well, somewhat beyond forgiveness at this point. 

                           I wish to hear from the Queen and the other elves before I comment further on the matter. But based
                           on the comments of the drow, and of the Druid, I am not expecting much . . . 

                           And Iuz . . . yes, I remember now. We were going to deal, but then the devils insisted that we make
                           no formal arrangements to gain your help on this world. And so, little help was given on your part -- at
                           best, you restrained some demons from interfering with our plans. I hardly think you would have to
                           restrain them much, for to pit themselves against US would mean that they would be allying
                           themselves with the elves, and all things Fae! 

                           We do not find ourselves indebted to you, Iuz, but that is not to say that we cannot come to some
                           arrangement in the future. Let us see what happens in this conference, and then we shall talk . . . for I
                           know you admire the outcome of our war in Toril, do you not?  

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:30 PM                      

                           Aloisius, no.
                           He is here, though, to speak for the one-time Elven Alliance (or the tiny remnant thereof.)

                           The elves of Northern Maztica finally do send a representative, at this point.
                           Aloisius, if you would like to speak for the Elven Alliance or the Elves of Northern Maztica, please feel
                           free to do so!

                           (Where is Colonel Hardisson when you need him? Or Upper Krust? Or even Col_Pladoh? They could
                           make very good arguments for the side they choose to take ...) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:33 PM                      

                           Someone else must speak for the spirit of Queen Amlaruil. 
                           It is not my place.

                           There were several elven players in the old IR thread who could speak for her.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:33 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by ForresterForrester starts to yawn as the Chosen babble on about the
                                 insignificant history of elvish infighting, then catches himself, grins, and shrugs slightly as two
                                 or three of the assemblage shake their heads in disdain.

                                 We are at an advantage, compared to the Gith/Illithid and the Fae/Technomancy, for
                                 most of whom we should "forgive" are, well, somewhat beyond forgiveness at this point. 




                           No...

                                 quote:


                                 I wish to hear from the Queen and the other elves before I comment further on the
                                 matter. But based on the comments of the drow, and of the Druid, I am not expecting
                                 much . . . 



                           As I said, I can't speak for the old, and dead, elven leaders, but, in the name of the survivors living
                           under Lathander guidance, I can say that the Elves of Toril are ready to forgive. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:34 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Forrester:

                                 In the last 40 years, I have been condemned by many an ignorant man. What of it? He
                                 would probably like to blame me for the fact that his breeches are riding up on him. 

                                 The elves were willing to bring an end to life on Toril, just as we Humanoids had an
                                 opportunity to rise out of our situation. If we did not step in and help the Technomancy,
                                 they, and we, would certainly have perished. And at the end of the War, if we did not
                                 wipe out the elves (thus weakening the Weave, and preventing the Illithid from
                                 blotting out the Sun), we would have had to direct all of our forces against the Deep
                                 Illithid -- upon which time the elves would have struck at us and eliminated us forever.
                                 Or, we would have failed, and the Illithid would have successful. Not an option. 

                                 It was us, or them. There was no in-between. Surprise surprise, we chose US. It was
                                 unfortunate for them . . . perhaps on other worlds, they will learn to accept change a bit
                                 faster. 

                                 Forrester
                                 Peacemaker



                           Rhialto stares at Forrester with something akin to amused pity.

                           I believe we all know whose breeches are riding up here, my friend. 

                           But to return to my queries...yes, you did manage to stop the illithids in their plot to blot out the sun.
                           However, this was an almost incidental side-effect to your slaughter, and one that was completely
                           unknown to you. In fact, by your own admission, you ignored a present, definite threat to stop a
                           possible, indefinite one. The fact that you almost accidentally solved the problem does not solve
                           this--you both knowingly, and unknowningly endangered the world to chase after your vendetta. I'm
                           afraid you're only making a greater case against yourself, emissary.

                           In addition, you have failed to provide an answer for the questions I have raised. You bear perhaps
                           the largest portion of blame for the deaths of millions upon millions. Yet you continue to snicker
                           smugly, and assert that it was all the other guy's fault. You're not convincing me of that, and I do not
                           think you are convincing your judges, either. You may continue with your present course of argument,
                           if you like, but I do not think it will profit you in the long run.

                           With that, Rhialto turns away--then pauses as if remembering something. He glances at Iuz the Old, and then
                           walks towards the pit fiend.

                           Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but by the terms of your contract, the Humanoids were supposed to
                           forswear demon allies. Now, Iuz is, to my knowledge, a demon, and it is revealed, has an outstanding
                           alliance with the Humanoid nation. Does this violate your contract? And how will you respond if it does? 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:40 PM                      

                           The Chosen appear very surprised, then very pleased, to hear the Elven Alliance emissary state the
                           elves will forgive.

                           However, they then turn to the shade of Queen Amlaruil, and see that she is silent.
                           The emissary of the elves from Northern Maztica is also silent.

                           The Chosen return to their stony silence, listening to all that is said. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:40 PM                     

                           I will agree. You have done well for yourselves. And perhaps, we can come to a mutually beneficial
                           agreement. But I suspect that the Chosen have something more to say?and if it evolves any of the
                           things I thinking of, you might end up more indebted to me than you think. It has been my
                           experience that when quasi-deities such as themselves become involved, the other shoe almost
                           always drops.

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:41 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Aloisius, no.
                                 He is here, though, to speak for the one-time Elven Alliance (or the tiny remnant
                                 thereof.)

                                 The elves of Northern Maztica finally do send a representative, at this point.
                                 Aloisius, if you would like to speak for the Elven Alliance or the Elves of Northern
                                 Maztica, please feel free to do so!

                                 (Where is Colonel Hardisson when you need him? Or Upper Krust? Or even Col_Pladoh?
                                 They could make very good arguments for the side they choose to take ...)



                           I fear I missed some (big) parts in the old thread... If the elves of Northern Maztica are not the the
                           few resurected by Songe (I choose Northern Maztica as their hiding place remember) then I don't know
                           who they are ? With just a little more information, I can speak in their name. (and edit the above
                           post) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 7) The 2nd IR*

Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:42 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:

                                 In fact, by your own admission, you ignored a present, definite threat to stop a
                                 possible, indefinite one. The fact that you almost accidentally solved the problem does
                                 not solve this--you both knowingly, and unknowningly endangered the world to chase
                                 after your vendetta. 
                                 ...
                                 Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but by the terms of your contract, the Humanoids
                                 were supposed to forswear demon allies. Now, Iuz is, to my knowledge, a demon, and it
                                 is revealed, has an outstanding alliance with the Humanoid nation. Does this violate
                                 your contract? And how will you respond if it does?


                           You just like stirring up trouble, don't you? It helps when you're ignorant, I suppose. As you can see if
                           you read the Records of my people (i.e., the Archive), we were fairly certain that by crushing the elves
                           and destroying Evermeet, we would weaken the Weave sufficiently to stop the Illithid. It was a bit of a
                           gamble, but in war, nothing is certain. 

                           As far as Iuz is concerned -- as I said, we did not make any deals with him, as the Devils forbade it. At
                           one point, when I thought Toril was going to be destroyed, I toyed with the idea that we could leave
                           Toril and move to Oerth. Even if those discussions had led to any sort of deal, it would not have
                           invalidated our contract with Madd -- which concerned only Toril, and the war with the Elves therein. 

                           But it is all moot, anyway. Passage to Oerth was impossible, and so none of it came to pass. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           *out-of-character note to myself: I really need to reread the records as well  . I KNEW there was
                           something odd about the whole Iuz charge -- like, I don't remember ever getting any demon help,
                           ever.*

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:48 PM                      

                           The elves of Northern Maztica are colonists from the world of Mystara who were brought in by one of
                           the warring powers during the Seven Years War.

                           As the Elven Alliance was annihilated, both on Toril and in Realmspace, these elves - in deepest
                           secrecy - established themselves in the most remote place on the planet they could find: the northern
                           forests of Maztica.
                           There, they have remained, maintaining their secrecy with the help of Bran's Druids in central Maztica,
                           and the help of the angels of Hope Island.

                           They have grown greatly in number in that time, but their power - which was already great - has grown
                           much greater in the magic-rich atmosphere of Toril.

                           They are typically elven, high elven.
                           They greatly resent what was done to their brethren on this world, but for them it WAS something that
                           happened to another people, and not them; it is not a personal matter.
                           They do not acknowledge the kender as being of their brethren, on a side note.

                           They are not even close to the power level of the Humanoids, much less the Technomancy, but they
                           do wield enough power to cause a big splash, were they to be tempted into doing so.
                           They have eschewed technology, and are medievil in their technological level, akin to the elves of
                           Oerth. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:52 PM                      

                           The Chosen become annoyed, and the Lady from Waterdeep speaks:

                           Although, perhaps, you may feel it justified to center this discussion around the Humanoid emissary,
                           we do not feel thus.

                           Our grievance, with you, lies not just with the Humanoids, but with the Elves, the Druids, the
                           Technomancy, the Magocracy, the Phaerimm, the City of Shade, the Scro, the Deep Illithid, and many
                           others.

                           We have observed the emissaries of some of these powers smirking as you center your arguments
                           around the Humanoid emissary.

                           We believe it is time you brought your complaints to the entire assemblage.

                           She pauses, confers telepathically with her fellows, then speaks:

                           We feel we have been answered by the Humanoid emissary.
                           We will not require him to answer any further queries of ours.
                           Having been answered, we will judge him and the Humanoid Alliance based upon what has been said.

                           If he wishes to speak further, either to you or to us, that is his right.
                           We will not obligate him to, however.

                           Thank you.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 09:54 PM                     

                           *to the Chosen*


                           "You forget, Forgiveness is but half of the equation. Without Repentance, forgiveness is plain foolishness."

                           "If you forgive the truly repentant, you may open up new possibilities. If you forgive the unrepentant,
                           you are simply dropping your shield as the axe-blow swings down."

                           *shakes his head*

                           "No, that kind of forgiveness I will pass on."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Forrester:

                                 *snicker*
                                 We may be savage and bloodthirsty, but we have not made anyone submit to our yolks,
                                 or even the whites! 

                                 Your words bleed racism. "Savage and bloodthirsty" indeed. That is how you see us,
                                 and that is how we have always been seen. Unfairly. The Technomancy chose to look at
                                 us with more open eyes -- and that is why they are here, and your friends the elves are
                                 not. You would do well to keep that in mind, Druid.

                                 Forrester
                                 Peacemaker



                           *looks disdainfully on Forrester*

_"You can not claim as racism what is centuries of fact. Even the most open and loving of species could
                           point to innumerable examples of cruelty and unprovoked violence over the centuries. Save your political
                           double-talk for the easily impressed."

                           "And, you follow up your claim to be 'unfairly' accused of being bloodthirsty savages by proudly pointing to the
                           genocide of an entire peoples, and then continuing by adding impotent threats against someone who has
                           offered no threats to you, other then to you bloated ego."

                           *smiles grimly*

                           "You have truly proven your point in a most scholarly fashion, I see I need say no more."

                           *turns back to the Chosen*

                           "I am old, but not so old as to be senile enough to offer forgiveness to those who do not wish it. Again I say,
                           I'll pass."


                           Serran


                           [edit code]

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Blood Jester ]

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:04 PM                      

                           Rhialto listens to Forrester for a second, than sighs.

                           As for your first claim, it seems Iuz does not agree with you.

                           As for your second--I have perused what must have been a more...neutral source. By my recollection,
                           you ignored the illithids to go after the elves, then, after this stopped the illithid plot, declared that
                           you had known this would happen all along.

                           Here Rhialto waves his hand casually.

                           But this is, of course, a matter for historians, and not humble mages from other worlds... 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 5) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:06 PM                     

                           [OOC - Is the Humanoid rep's blatant consorting with the two MOST evil groups in creation (demons
                           and devils) as well as his obvious intent to bring slaughter to an entire new crystal sphere (Oerth)
                           having ANY impact on the Chosen?]

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:13 PM                      

                           ((Yes, it is. However, they are frightened, the Chosen, for they have looked into the future using
                           chronomancy. The Chosen are willing to make great compromises to change the future they have
                           witnessed by their magic.))


                           The Lady from Waterdeep regards the Faerie Ambassador who has just spoken, and she speaks:

                           You are arguing from an unfair perspective, and you know this.

                           If you do not compromise, if you do not bend, if you choose to walk away from this Court as it pleases
                           you, naught will happen to the Realm of Faerie.
                           If the Humanoid emissary does not compromise, does not bend, or if he chooses to walk away from
                           this Court as he pleases, his people will suffer for it - and not necessarily by our hands, but because of
                           the realities of this world.

                           You speak of repentence.

                           We, the Chosen, acknowledge that in the Case Example, Araunshanee would not have repented.
                           We would argue that the Seldarine could have forcibly incarcerated her, until such time as it betook her
                           to repent, even were it a thousand millennia.
                           And the evil that she would later commit as Lolth would, thus, still not have happened.

                           However, you are not in a position to incarcerate the whole of the Humanoid race, or any and all of the
                           inhabitants of Toril whose actions have displeased you.

                           Even were you to be in the right, to do such a thing.
                           We do not believe that part of the analogy fits: we believe incarceration of Aranshanee might have
                           been right; incarceration of all those upon Toril who displease the Faerie is not right.

                           Aside from the impossibility of said incarceration, you speak from the point of view of emotion.
                           You ask for an emotional response from those who have committed what you deem to be wrongs
                           done: repentence is an emotional state of affairs.

                           You ask for the impossible, for the Humanoids will decide whether or not they repent, as will all the
                           others.

                           Yet, now would you walk away from this Court, giving heed only to emotion and not to any expediency?
                           From this World of Toril have come many marvels that grace the World of Faerie.
                           From the ranks of the women of this world have come many of Faerie's greatest champions.
                           From the ranks of the women of this world have come many of Faerie's greatest guardians and
                           priestesses.
                           From the woodlands and glades, the grottos and wide seas, of this world have come beings of wonder
                           and grace to enter the Realm of Faerie, and their presence has brought joy and enrichment to those
                           therein.
                           And from this world comes the Weave, which is intwined with the magic of the Realm of Faerie.
                           The Weave is strengthened and maintained by the presence of Faerie and the Gates to Faerie, but it
                           in turn grants power to the Realm of Faerie in return. 
                           This will be lost, if the Weave is lost.

                           Will you give in to emotion, and toss aside expediency, because you cannot control the emotions of
                           others?

                           The burden of your own emotions is heavy, we know, and you must bear it.
                           And overcome it, if you would forgive.

                           The choice, of course, is yours.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:24 PM                      

                           (OoC) I'm a little confused. My post about forgivness was intended to be Hazedil's saying. Now, after
                           reading Edena's post, I wonder if Songe of Lathander is "canon", cause the original post in the old
                           thread was somewhat late. If yes, I'm not sure I can play the mystaran elves (living in North Maztica)
                           and the Lathanderite elves and half-elves (living in aerial forest in north Maztica) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:27 PM                      

                           Rhialto turns to the Chosen, and gives a sweeping bow.

                           My dear sirs and madams, I am one you can place generally on the side of expediency. At the early
                           hours of the morning especially.

                           But I am also one recognizes certain other concepts, among them 'justice'.

                           Take for instance, your earlier example. Is it not possible that Araunshanee imprisoned, might have
                           only grown even darker of heart, and then faked her own repentence? And having done so preceeded
                           to spew her venom with even more devestating effects, causing even greater evil than her exile did?

                           It is often futile to debate the past, good lords.
                           Often to those hurt, it is best to see their assailant hurt as well. The law exists so that this can be
                           done in a fair, and orderly fashion, so that justice, not malice, can prevail.

                           Now, I do not say I agree with all the Faerie have stated, or done. Indeed, I cannot help but think that
                           much of this hardship could have been avoided had they been more flexible. But I understand their
                           point of view. Do not condemn them out of hand, I ask. They mourn, and this clouds their judgement. 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:34 PM                      

                           Don't worry, Aloisius.

                           Pick a power, any power you want, and play it.
                           That is what everyone did in the original IR thread. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:36 PM                     

                           *sadly shaking his head*

                           "You mistake me. This is not a case of vengance, nor of expediency, nor of anger. It is simple survival, which
                           you can not offer. You think you can, but you can not."

                           "It is the most natural thing there is to value the lives of ones own cubs over the lives of those which would
                           kill them. Or even over ones own life. The Faeries stay away to survive. Period. You can not have it both
                           ways. You can not coat yourself in poison and then demand an embrace.'

                           "Forgivness is a gift, not a right that ANYONE can ever demand, only sometimes earn. If there is no intent to
                           change this course of doom some of you have set this world upon, no Repentance, there can be no
                           forgiveness. And the Fey will not throw away their entire races solely to keep you company."

                           "I am sorry for you, but not for my position."

                           Serran

                           [edit - gotta type slower]

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Blood Jester ]

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:38 PM                     

                           [OOC ? Well, goodnight everyone, I have to work tomorrow and need my beauty sleep. I will check in
                           tomorrow morning --]

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:50 PM                      

                           The Chosen look at each other, solemn and in silence, for long moments, conversing telepathically.
                           Then they look to Rhialto.

                           The beautiful lady Chosen from Waterdeep speaks, in a surprisingly remorseful tone:

                           Justice.
                           A noble concept.
                           Awards for good deeds, punishment for bad deeds.
                           Good fate and fortune to the worthy, ill fate and fortune to the undeserving.

                           However, who dictates who is right, and who is wrong? Who is worthy, and who is not?

                           We brought you here under the pretext that we, the Chosen, would make those decisions for all of
                           you, and dispense justice as we saw fit.
                           We lied.
                           We lied, sending you a hostile provocation in the hopes that it would cause you to attend this meeting,
                           for we did not believe a peaceful invitation to a peaceful meeting would provide incentive for you to
                           attend.
                           Would you have come, all of you, to assemble before us, hating the sight of many of the others in
                           this room, wishing to kill them where they stand, had we simply asked you for a peaceful meeting?

                           However, it is not our privilege to dispense justice.
                           Even the Chosen of Mystra cannot do that - in fact, the Chosen of Mystra, in especial, cannot do that.

                           Now that you ARE gathered here, though, we may hold this council, perhaps the world's last, and share
                           what thoughts that we might, while time is still left to us to do so.

                           You speak of justice.
                           Who's justice?
                           The justice of the elves, who would see the humanoids exterminated?
                           The justice of the humanoids, who would see the elves exterminated?
                           The justice of the githyanki, who would see the illithid and neo illithid exterminated.
                           The justice of the illithid, who would see all other races subjugated?
                           The justice of the drow, who also would see all other races subjugated?

                           The justice of those who would enforce a peace that was strictly on their terms - accept that peace, or
                           die?

                           Or perhaps (she smiles wryly) you would accept kender justice, and perhaps kender should arbitrate
                           this Court?

                           The City of Shade believes it just that Netheril be restored and the world bow to it as it once did.
                           The Phaerimm believe the surface dwellers are vermin, a destructive vermin like lice in one's hair, to
                           be removed.

                           Who's justice do you advocate? 
                           Who's?

                           Who's? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 8) The 2nd IR*

TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 02, 2001 10:56 PM                     

                           If you wish to talk of truly meting out justice fairly, then get a priest of tyr in here. Or Tyr himself,
                           which might be fitting, considering the scale of the trial.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:03 PM                      

                           Upon hearing the words of Blood Jester (in his most recent post above), the Chosen look sad, and
                           some of them actually look stricken.

                           One of them looks at another, and says: We are failing.

                           That one answers: We have failed. Yet we tried.

                           A third replies: We must keep trying. We must not stop hoping for a miracle. Toril depends on us.

                           The Chosen look to their spokeswoman, the lady Chosen from Waterdeep.
                           She turns to the assemblage, and she says, quietly:

                           We, the Chosen, repent.
                           We repent, if nobody else does.
                           We acknowledge our failure.
                           We acknowledge the consequences of our failure.
                           We accept the dark Fate we have earned.

                           We could have stopped you.
                           We could have crushed the Industrial Revolution, and stopped the Gnomes.
                           We could have stopped the elven and druidical sabotage of the Industrial Revolution.
                           We could have forcibly stopped any war from starting.
                           We could have prevented alliances from forming.

                           Had we done so ...

                           The humanoids would still be savage, evil, and primitive, not civilized, enlightened, intelligent, and
                           psionic.
                           The NeoIllithid, amongst our world's finest intellectuals and creative artists, not to mention diplomats,
                           would not exist.
                           The beneficial sciences would never have come into being.
                           Technomancy would not exist.
                           You would live in a benevolent dictatorship under the rulership of us, the Chosen.

                           We chose, instead, to allow you freedom.

                           Now, the elves are extinct.
                           The Faerie, are gone.
                           Millions across Toril lay dead, homes and cities smashed and forgotten, abandoned.
                           The Month of Terror and the Cataclysm befell.
                           And now, you stand on the brink of self-annihilation.

                           We made the best choices we could, but it would appear that our choices were not good enough.

                           We apologize to you, all of you, that we could not serve you better, and we accept the punishment that
                           WILL befall us for that failure.

                           We repent.

                           - - -

                           Then one of them whispers, not to the other Chosen or to anyone in the assemblage, but to himself:

                           We are all on trial here, and the penalty of death hangs over us all.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:12 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 Who's justice do you advocate? 
                                 Who's?

                                 Who's?


                           "Justice means Balance, you know, that's not a coincidence if Balance is the symbol of justice", say
                           Hazedil, "and Balance means a sort of equality between all, so what you call illithid and drow justice
                           are not valid. I must add that Balance means moderation, so to exterminate an entire race is not
                           justice. We need a referee, an objective, moderate voice, a name upon which all could aggree. I'm
                           not, nor my church, such a voice, as Zouron will surely recognize" *grin* "but there are forces in the
                           multivers, devoted to balance and equilibrium. These beings we can trust if we look for this sort of
                           justice. " 
                           "I must say this is not my point of vue, cause I allways think that evil does not balance good,but a
                           tentative to help setting your dilemna. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:14 PM                      

                           The lady Chosen of Waterdeep then says, to the whole assemblage, very quietly:

                           - - -

                           We have chronomantic magic amongst ourselves, and we have looked into the future.

                           There is no future for us, or for you.

                           A very short time after this Court adjourns, there is Armaggedon.

                           Everything you have achieved, all your civilization, all your works, all your people, are gone. Just gone.

                           We looked at possible alternate futures, and the other alternative we saw that was acceptible was to
                           gather you together, all of you.

                           Together, you have the chance to negotiate true peace, a peace that will last.

                           - - -

                           I am giving the power levels of each group again - but this time, I am adding in the SECRET forces
                           everyone has assembled, or has ready to appear, from other crystal spheres, dimensions, and planes
                           they have assembled.


                           Rough Power Levels:

                           The Technomancy: 10 + 200 for it's nuclear arsenal on it's starships and missile fields
                           The Humanoid Alliance: 9 + 50 for it's nuclear arsenal in it's missile fields + 40 for hoards of
                           humanoids gathered in other worlds ready to come to Toril
                           The ELVEN Alliance: 0 + 125 in their assembled Fleets of Vengeance gathered secretly in dozens of
                           Crystal Spheres
                           Zouron's Magocracy: 5 + 20 for it's undead legions + 50 for it's readied Undeath plague
                           The Thri-Kreen Nations: 2 + approximately 3 in help they could summon from Athas
                           The Tuigan: 1
                           The Nations of Kara-Tur: 15
                           The Nations of Zakhara: 8
                           The Phaerimm and Aboleth: 5 + 300 they could summon in help from the Elder Races (Cthulu's
                           minions) which they could not control once summoned
                           The City of Shade: 6 + 100 in Netherese they could bring forward in time (only they can pull that
                           stunt.)
                           The NeoIllithid: 4
                           The Deep Illithid: 7 + 150 in help from New Umbra
                           The Independent Dwarves: 3 + 10 in help from other worlds
                           The Independent Gnomes: 2 + 75 from their secret battle machines
                           Hope Island and it's Angels: 6 + 200 in help from the Upper Planes
                           Bran's Druids: 5 + 100 in help from the Elemental Planes
                           The Elves of Northern Maztica: 4
                           The Scro and Gith: 10 + 100 in assembled fleets of spelljammers from dozens of crystal spheres
                           The Githyanki on Luna and elsewhere: 7
                           The Defilers: 4 + 30 if their Dragon Kings arrived to take Realmspace for themselves
                           The Devils: 1 + 175 in help from the Lower Planes
                           The Demons: 1 + 205 in help from the Lower Planes and Iuz
                           The Chosen of Mystra: 20
                           The Faerie and Dragons: 20 + 50 if the Seelie Court gave their support + 200 if the Seelie Court
                           declared Total War.

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:31 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Now, the elves are extinct.



                           "No. They are nearly extinct, and perhaps will be assimilated by humans. But for now, they are alive, if
                           not numerous. And, given their longevity and the help the Morning Lord is giving to the children of the
                           Seldarin, I doubt they will vanish" 

                                 quote:


                                 The Faerie, are gone.



                           "They will be back, if we don't transform Toril in a dead world. They are life, dream and joy incarnated,
                           and will be drawn to our world if this thing continue to exist."

                                 quote:


                                 Millions across Toril lay dead, homes and cities smashed and forgotten, abandoned.



                           Yes, but that's not so much, if you count all the deads since the begining of the world. And there were
                           even more ruined cities before.

                                 quote:


                                 And now, you stand on the brink of self-annihilation.
                                 Then one of them whispers, not to the other Chosen or to anyone in the assemblage,
                                 but to himself:
                                 We are all on trial here, and the penalty of death hangs over us all.


                           Did you know something we don't ? Is there a threat we can't see ? Could you explain yourself ? 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:37 PM                      

                           Edena, what is the power factor of the Church of Lathander, at least the part under the control of
                           Songe. (Remember he owns some of the Nether scrolls, even if he won't say it, especially with the
                           return of the city of Shade)?

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:40 PM                     

                           *the sneer that has marked Balor's face throughout the trial has faded, replaced by one of stark
                           terror* Aloisus, think about it. We have over a dozen superpowers all in a cold war with each other.
                           Many vying for world domination. If even ONE of them makes the slightest move agains the other,
                           total war would almost certainly declared. The others will almost certainly be dragged into it, and then
                           the blood war again would spill over into Toril....whether through nuclear holocaust, the sunblotting, or
                           through scorched earth warfare, Toril would not survive. I...retract my earlier words towards the city of
                           shade. We all have been fools, vowing revenge on the corpses of our fathers, swearing to wipe out the
                           other side, blindly raging, never realizing that we were stumbling towards the edge of a cliff. *Balor
                           looks as though he is about to go on, but the words fail to come out. He simply falls into his seat and
                           stares into nothingness*

                           [ December 02, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:42 PM                      

                           BTW, I will Email what is the secret weapon owned by Songe...Just in case. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:43 PM                      

                           The male Chosen from Waterdeep steps forward, glares at everyone present, and proceeds to speak,
                           harshly and angrilly.

                           In glaring outline, he reveals to everyone ALL the secret forces being gathered, or ready to be called.
                           And the plans to launch surprise attacks (pre-emptive first strikes, as it were) which are readied in
                           every country.

                           (See the post 2 posts up for Power Levels. Note that a war of a combined Power Level of 100 is
                           sufficient to all but sterilize Toril.
                           Also note that the available power for use is well over 1000.) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:44 PM                      

                           Aloisius, you could add another 10 to the mix. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:45 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Blood Jester:
                                 [OOC - Is the Humanoid rep's blatant consorting with the two MOST evil groups in
                                 creation (demons and devils) as well as his obvious intent to bring slaughter to an
                                 entire new crystal sphere (Oerth) having ANY impact on the Chosen?]


                           I didn't mean the consorting to be BLATANT . . . it was for Edena's edification, not everyone else's  .

                           In any case, it was hardly "consorting". I nodded to Madd, and yes, if the Chosen had chosen (hah!)
                           to attack us, we might have needed his minions' help. And if Iuz can help my people on Oerth, then
                           yes, perhaps that is something we can discuss later -- as well as considerations of whether he thinks I
                           owe him anything. 

                           As far as attacking OERTH is concerned, though, those statements were made in jest! Please. The
                           utter annihilation of your race has left you grumpy. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           PS It just occurred to me . . . Forrester has, essentially, been demanding Carte Blanche. Edena, you
                           should be proud of me! 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:48 PM                         

                           *The elder Neoillithid rises and turns to face the Gith diplomats. He does his best to contain his
                           emotion, but despair seeps out of the psionic resonance of his voice*

                           Even if no other matter can be settled here...
                           Even if no other peace comes of this meeting... It is the desire of the Neoillithid that the conflict
                           between our races cease...

                           We have never harmed your people. We have no wish to do you any wrong.

                           To the Illithid... we are abominations. As loathsome as they are to every thinking race of the
                           multiverse, so are we to them. Their hatred of the other races merely stems from their desire to rule...
                           But for us, it is far, far worse... We have defiled their sacred concepts of... Illithid-Ness, we have turned
                           away from every tenant of their culture and above all... We have betrayed them. We have betrayed
                           them by forsaking them for their greatest enemies... their only enemies... the free races of the
                           multiverse.

                           They hate us. They will always hate us. They have *cause* to hate us.

                           But... your hatred... we do not understand. Is it that we look like they do? Is it that you mistrust us...
                           that you believe we are still, truly, as they are... or that we may become that way again?

                           There is no question that, individually at least, our people are powerful... But we have no wish to use
                           that power to subjugate or harm others... We have been first hand witnesses to -both- sides of the
                           misery that brings.

                           We do not ask you to associate with us...
                           We can not ask you to forgive us... The horrific crimes against your race, and so many others, are not
                           ours to be forgiven for...
                           We only ask that you see that we are *not* the Illithid... that we have become what the Illithid most
                           despise.

                           If there can not be peace between us... If our presence, and our presence alone, with the nations that
                           have taken us in puts those nations at risk of military action by your forces... We will leave.

                           *The Neoillithid sits, and holds his slimy, marbled head in his hands.* 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:50 PM                      

                           Uh, Forrester (and everyone else), take a look up about 3 posts ...

                           Balor, the male Chosen from Waterdeep, renown for his temperament, smiles wryly at your
                           representative, and claps (nobody else claps - the clapping resonates deafeningly through the Court)
                           for him.
                           He speaks:

                           Congratulations, sir!
                           I see that someone here besides us and the NeoIllithid seems to have some sense in his brain.
                           Or has a brain, for that matter. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 02, 2001 11:59 PM                         

                           (For the record, does the Deep-Illithid power level included the Sun-Blocking/World-Frying?) 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:00 AM                      

                           ((Yes, it does, Phasmus))

                           The Githyanki representative, half frightened out of her wits by the revelations concerning these
                           massed secret armies, makes a reply to the NeoIllithid:

                           Uh ... hmmm ... I can't speak for our Lich ... I mean our Queen, but ... I can say ...

                           I can say that ... we don't understand what has happened to you, we don't know WHAT to think.

                           We have seen so many impossible things happen that we have no CHOICE but to concede a divergent
                           illithid race!

                           Uh ... I'm in over my head here ... hmmm ...

                           We, the Githyanki, do not desire war with anyone. ANYONE! 
                           We are strictly neutral, on Luna.
                           We have no spelljamming fleets, we have no technomagic, and we have no desire to get involved in
                           this mess!
                           All we wanted, and it was totally reasonable, was protection from the illithid ... uh, I mean the DEEP
                           illithid, who by your own statements are out to ... what did you say? ... change the magnetosphere ...
                           blot out the sun ... they have historically harmed our people.

                           I do not know what the Queen will say ... (she falters, badly) ... I will talk to her ...

                           We the Githyanki will declare peace with the NeoIllithid, if our Queen permits it!

                           (she is heard, by those close to her, to mutter under her breath: And if she doesn't, we may just
                           declare independence ... this is insane ... the Queen won't understand ... the Queen must understand
                           ... the Queen can shove it if she won't listen ...)

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 9) The 2nd IR*

Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:06 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Rough Power Levels:

                                 The Technomancy: 10 + 200 for it's nuclear arsenal on it's starships and missile fields
                                 The Humanoid Alliance: 9 + 50 for it's nuclear arsenal in it's missile fields + 40 for
                                 hoards of humanoids gathered in other worlds ready to come to Toril
                                 The ELVEN Alliance: 0 + 125 in their assembled Fleets of Vengeance gathered secretly
                                 in dozens of Crystal Spheres


                           (OOC)
                           You see? This is why we humanoids are so g**d*** sick of the elves. We wiped them off of Toril and
                           sank Evermeet into the sea. We became Psionic and helped advance Toril into 20th century
                           technology. 

                           And the damn elves are STILL more powerful than we are!!!

                           PS Besides our nuclear forces, Edena, didn't we have some nifty way of mass-channeling psionic
                           energy to blow things/minds up? Not that we'd ever use it, of course. 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:09 AM                      

                           You have just such a weapon, the ability to pool thousands of Humanoid minds together to work
                           single, massive psionic effects.
                           Your power level already takes that into account, by the way.

                           The Scro/Gith will solidly ally with you if the elves attack the Humanoids, Forrester.

                           (Even without Gruffmug, the spirit of his comments indicate that that is what would happen.)

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 6) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:15 AM                      

                           Mutual Assured Destruction. We know since the first use of nuclear weapon by the humanoids and the
                           technomancy that we will now live in terror. That's a fact. But they will never be any winner to such a
                           war. So they won't be any war ? It depends. Are we here sane, or mad ? I think some of us are mad,
                           are they powerful enough to destroy the world ? Can't they be stopped by the coalition of all the other
                           power ?
                           The Church of Lathander will never act in such a way that could endanger the world's stability. I ask the
                           other participants, if they are ready to ensure the world stability 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:22 AM                      

                           Oh yes, I forgot:

                           The Drow: 0 + 40 in legions prepared to swarm this world in the name of Lolth

                           The drow emissary looks around, hearing the deathly silence, seeing the fear, and then she laughs:

                           You lousy, cowardly, surface dwelling scum!
                           You who call yourselves great Warriors, and when it comes down to REAL war, you cringe and you
                           grovel and crawl under stones and hide!
                           WE the drow understand what Total War is, and we are not afraid.
                           We have seen entire cities, whole civilizations, of ours, wiped out, and we have returned the favor, and
                           watched in glee as whole elven worlds burned.

                           We are not afraid of your strange weapons, your big boombombs, or whatever you call them, and your
                           lousy excuse for magical might.
                           We have the might of LOLTH behind us, Lolth the Supreme, Lolth the Triumphant, Lolth who will enter
                           into Arvandor and crush Corellon under her foot.
                           As we whip our slaves until they beg, so She will whip Corellon, and his blood will stain Arvandor black,
                           and he will cry for mercy ... and yes, he WILL REPENT, oh yes he will! 
                           He will learn repentance.

                           We care not whether you devastate this world ... we will come after you are done and you are gone,
                           and rebuild it, as one giant monument to Lolth.

                           So, by all means, start your war! 
                           We, the drow, are ready for it.
                           We, the drow, are not afraid.

                           - - -

                           The elven ambassador comments, darkly:

                           Forrester, please don't lump us elves into the same category as HER. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:31 AM                     

                           Now that we know where everyone stands . . . 

                           INITIATIVE! 


                           Joking, joking! That was SO OOC. (heh heh heh).

                           I must sleep on this interesting and glorious news. For I am sure that with MAD locked firmly into
                           place, no war will be started, now, will it?! Peace in our time, at last! And you have the Technomancy
                           (and the Humanoids) to thank for it! 

                           I will return tomorrow evening. I wish I could be around as much as I was last session, but I cannot . .
                           . don't blow up the world without me! 



                           Forrester

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:33 AM                      

                           The Ambassador from the City of Shade steps forward, and he states:

                           We have read in your histories that you consider us Netherese to have been mad.
                           We abused magic and we invoked Karsus' Avatar, and we were mad.

                           That's the wand calling the staff a stick!

                           It is obvious to us that you, all of you except perhaps these strange NeoIllithid and perhaps these
                           Chosen, as they call themselves, are too immature to be allowed to possess the magical and
                           technological powers that you have.

                           We can take our city back into the Plane of Shadow, and you will find that attacking us there is going
                           to be very difficult and costly for you ((It can be done, though.))

                           We were the masters of magic before any of your modern nations were ever founded, and we knew the
                           wonders of the Weave before the first stones of Waterdeep or Silverymoon were laid.

                           We suggest that there should be one World Government, which has control of all the weapons and all
                           the magic, and under whom all are subservient.
                           This World Government would oversee the Realms Below as well as the surface, and also would rule
                           the airs, and Wildspace as far out as Selune and Luna, the two moons, which would also be
                           subservient to the Torilian Government.
                           The World Government would have a strong executive leadership, a council to advise him, and a
                           strong judiciary that acted swiftly and severely to punish infractions of the law - for example,
                           possession of high powered spells would have the death penalty, and the use of powerful psionics
                           would mean automatic feebleminding.

                           We feel that one, strong, World Government is the answer to your problems.

                           We also feel that we are the best people to run this government, and to govern the planet.

                           Was Netheril not the home of the greatest and wisest mages who ever lived?
                           We concede mistakes - Karsus, for example - but our mages were not foolish or stupid: one does not
                           become an archmage or archmagistress by being stupid or foolish!
                           We feel that, for your own good, you need the rulership of people who are competent for the job, who
                           can effectively treat your needs and wants, and ensure the public safety.
                           We are the men and women for the job. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:33 AM                         


                                 quote:

                                 The Technocracy
                                 Aiding and abetting the Humanoids in the destruction of the elves.

                                 Consorting with the devils and demons to achieve your ends, and thus bringing the
                                 Blood War to Toril and Realmspace.


                           First off, I must tell you that the Technocratic Coalition had no knowledge that the Humanoids were
                           summoning the aid of Fiends. As a matter of fact, we disapproved completely and left the field of
                           battle soon after.

                           While it is true that the Technocratic Coalition did, indeed, join the Humanoid Alliance in its war against
                           the Elves and their own allies, we did not do so by choice.

                           As we should all remember by experience, or by reading the hundreds of books in dozens of
                           languages on the Great War, that the Technocratic Coalition were politically forced by the Humanoid
                           Alliance, in the heat of their battlefield zeal, to roll out against the Elves...

                           We knew of the devious machinations of the Mind Flayers, and were prepared to use all of our abilities
                           to stop them. Yet, we could not do so alone, and as such, needed the aide of our Humanoid Allies. As
                           we all remember, the Humanoids used their pivotal position to make manifest their deepest fantasy in
                           the complete eradication of the Elven people.

                           With time running out, we made our choice. It was an awful conclusion, but it seemed, and still seems,
                           to be the best choice. We understand the gravity of our actions, but the Technocratic Coalition stands
                           behind the decision.

                           For now, the Advocate of the Technocratic Coalition rests to hear any further evidence...

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:40 AM                     

                           Drow..Ilythiiri...do you not realize how this will end? Have you forgotten so quickly how the last war
                           ended? Entire continents drowned, the underdark nearly gone, your people enslaved by the Deep
                           Illithid? What has this goddess whose name you proclaim as the greatest of all EVER done for you?
                           She spoke honeyed words into your ears, making you rebel against our great society, our creator, who
                           had only shown us kindness and goodwill. Because of her, you were driven into the dank caverns
                           beneath the Earth, to forever strive fruitlessly against those who live on the surface. This is a chance,
                           to break the cycle. This is a chance to find redemption and throw off the shackles that Lolth has
                           chained you with for the past 10 millenia, to perhaps reclaim some of the glory of our civilization so
                           long fallen, hand in hand with former enemies, now seeking peace and harmony! Please...take to
                           heart my words, or we shall all be surely wiped out, victims of hatred, fear, and prejiduce. Please.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:05 AM                      

                           The drow ambassador regards Balor, and her face is hard.
                           She listens to him, then she speaks:

                           We appreciate very well the consequences of the last war.
                           Did I not suffer in agonized Thralldom for 40 years?!
                           I would daresay I know more about what war means than even most drow.

                           However, you have it all wrong, my elven friend.
                           War is not a destroyer.
                           War, is a builder.
                           War, builds strength and endurance.
                           War, builds intelligence and wisdom.
                           War, builds the will to resist.

                           War has made the drow the strongest of all the so called elven peoples, and even the elves will admit
                           it - although never publicly, they know it in their hearts.
                           Even the great human scholars know that we could have the surface world in a dozen Crystal Spheres
                           tomorrow, if we wanted this.

                           War brings death, but death comes to us all in any case, and there is no greater glory than to die in
                           battle, to die in glorious war, to die in the service of Lolth.
                           Would you prefer to die in your bed, languishing from some sickness, puking up your last lifeblood
                           while you lay crippled and helpless?
                           That is not the fate I wish for myself!

                           We appreciate - who better? - the destruction you could bring to Toril.
                           We would simply rebuild. The drow, always have. The drow, always will.

                           Lolth ... you don't think much of Our Lady, do you?
                           The elves have taught you by rote, and you believe everything they have said, I must presume.

                           Aranshanee attempted to take power.
                           All beings want power, and those with the power use excuses to justify them having it and others going
                           without.
                           So it was with Corellon.
                           Aranshanee used the proper tactics against Corellon; which is to say, she used every possible tactic,
                           every feasible tactic, against him.
                           In war, that is the only sane way.
                           In war, there is no morality, no good or evil. Only the conqueror, his justice, and his good, and the
                           defeated who are dead.

                           Corellon, having defeated the efforts of the Lady, foolishly did not kill her - a point our Chosen friends
                           yonder did not bring up.
                           Aranshanee, would never have made such an error.
                           As the Humanoid, Forrester, over there understands - quite a credit for a humanoid - an enemy that is
                           DEAD is not a threat, and an enemy that is ALIVE, is.

                           Queen Lolth brought us out from under the oppression of the elves of Arvandaar, who turned on their
                           own surface dwelling cousins because they sought to rule us all - read your histories! - except that they
                           made up excuses and nonsense and reasons why.
                           The drow need no excuses. Drow supremacy is good, period.

                           When ALL of the other elves, the gold, moon, and wood all put together, ganged up on us, yes we
                           were defeated and we retreated underground.
                           But it took the combined might of all the other elves to do it, and even then they only just barely
                           succeeded, and then it took hundreds of years for them to triumph.

                           We have grown since then.
                           If only you knew how much we have grown.
                           Queen Lolth pruned us, eliminating the weak and the cowards, the losers and the timid, and the
                           strong and aggressive ones survived, and fostered an ever mightier race.

                           Your wretched Seldarine did not do so with the surface elves, and behold their fate.
                           Long before the Seven Year War, they were a fading, dying race - reduced to having to share their
                           great city, Myth Drannor, with humans and DWARVES and GNOMES, in order to survive.
                           Did your Coronal, Eltargrim, not say it himself that integration with the non-elves was necessary for
                           your survival?
                           Weakness. Pathetic weakness.
                           The wonder is not that the Humanoids destroyed the elves.
                           The wonder is that the elves lasted long enough to even FACE the Humanoids.

                           Now, you will say that the illithid destroyed us, and Queen Lolth did not help - you are wrong!
                           Even as we were attacked, we opened Gates - something the surface elves never mastered! - and we
                           retreated to other worlds.
                           We took serious losses from the surprise illithid attack, I will admit it. The illithid are worthy
                           adversaries. Powerful and dangerous, not like the pathetic surface elves.
                           We sacrificed those who were needed, and evacuated our magic, our relics, and our people to safety.

                           You want peace?
                           Peace, so you can grow weak and frail?

                           Very well. 
                           The drow offer peace. 
                           Give us rulership of the world - that One World Government that Netherese mage spoke of - and make
                           Queen Lolth the one and ONLY diety of this world, and we will rule you in peace.

                           (she snickers, and then comments)

                           By the way, as I speak, the elves - the Chosen DID tell you about their Fleets of Vengeance, right? -
                           are coming.
                           Our spies knew about it, even if yours did not.
                           The elves are coming to avenge the complete annihilation of their brethren on this world.

                           Do you honestly think they will CARE what happens to this world or it's natives?
                           All their people are dead! Slaughtered and eaten, and according to Forrester yonder, very tasty too!
                           They are coming, and they intend to fry the humanoids, fry this world, and exact ten fold vengeance
                           for the destruction of their race!

                           I admit, I admire this move on their part, even if they are elves.

                           But ... heh ... I would love to see you negotiate with them! Go ahead and try. See how far your words
                           of peace and so called reason penetrate their elven skulls! 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 10) The 2nd IR*

Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:17 AM                         

                           A low psionic hum permeates the courtroom... It changes in pitch and tone, keeping some sort of
                           incredibly complex rhythm. It gradually builds into a pulsing, throbbing wail... which is joined by mental
                           cries of fear issuing from the Neoillithid.

                           The entire courtroom shakes... And four pillars of writhing, green energy surge from the floor, wrapping
                           around each other and creating a single twisted cone... The psionic noise reaches the level of a
                           scream, causing mental pain to all present... The cries of the Neoillithid cease. Then there is utter
                           silence...

                           Standing in the center of the room is a creature that, from a distance, might be mistaken for an
                           Illithid. Indeed, the primary differences are that this foul being has six tentacles instead of four, and
                           is well over ten feet tall. Its very presence fills the room with an aura of cold, sinister, evil.

                           It is Lugribossk, favored proxy of Ilsensine... the brain-god of the Illithid.

                           It speaks, and its thunderous psionic voice grinds against the minds of all who hear...

                           "THRALLS! You have two choices. Submit to the Illithid... or die by your own hands. You will have
                           nothing to fear from your own treacherous ways... The Illithid will not permit any of you to act against
                           another. Your petty differences will be squelched. Your capacity to harm one another will be eliminated.
                           Nothing but Illithid dominion can give you utter, permanent, safety from yourselves!" it pauses for a
                           moment and turns its piercing stare to the Drow representative, "You will all be protected from the
                           pitiful attempts at hostility of lesser beings, and their lesser deities." It stares straight ahead again
                           and roars, "You will be shown the TRUE purpose of your pitiful existences... To serve the glorious
                           Illithid empire! TO SERVE ILSENSINE! Submit, and know peace. Submit and know justice. Submit and
                           know safety. Only the Neoillithid, who are an abomination before the great all-knowing Ilsensine, and
                           the undead... who are an abomination before all of creation... need be rent from the surface of Toril.
                           The rest... will be placed in their natural, proper state... serving those who are their masters by right!
                           Utopia... is but a thought away."

                           With that, it vanishes in a flash of green light that seems to leave the room darker than when it
                           arrived. A pool of glowing mauve slime covers the floor where it stood.

                           The Neoillithid seem to have been particularly adversely affected by the arrival of Lugribossk... They
                           each sit, staring straight ahead... their tendrils hanging limply... their minds silent. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:43 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 "Was Netheril not the home of the greatest and wisest mages who ever lived ?"



                           "I just hope no other group of past archmage will ever contest such a claim, cause if, said the
                           Immaskari, come back through another magic trick, you will hard a hard time, and I think there won't
                           be many survivor. Have you ever turned your gaze to the Raurin desert? 

                           Don't be afraid The Balor, I doubt this drow is aware of some detail about Godly politic, especilay the
                           fact that his godess throne is somewhat shaky, since Vaeraun, Ghaunadaur and Kiriansalee will never
                           miss the least occasion to increase their own powers. What will happen if Lloth holy warrior and
                           priestess desert their home plane to enter Toril ? What will they find when they will return in their home
                           ? By the way, Lloth has no responsability in the fall of the Ilythiiri : they discovered the spiderqueen
                           only after being banned. They were before under the influence of the other drow Gods...


                           Its look like many people still think there isn't anything worth but world domination. Good. If I
                           remember my study, the structure of time, which is the object of chronomancy, allowsthe possibility to
                           split an universe in two mirrors parts, both viable. This requiert of course a huge amount of raw
                           energy, such as the one unleashed by the destruction of a dozaine of powerful artefacts, but is
                           possible. I propose that one of this part will be left for those dreaming of supreme power, while the
                           other part will be left for people of good will. Of course, the two parts will quickly diverge, and one of
                           them will probably looks like a new version of the Abyss. Any comment ?

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:48 AM                      

                           The Chosen shield the NeoIllithid from the effect, whatever it was (including an attack) of the Illithid.
                           As the Chosen are what they are, they can counter even a Proxy if they wish to, and they wish to.

                           JUST before the Deep Illithid arrived and spoke, the kender acts.

                           Jumping up and down with excitement, the kender shouts:

                           I HAVE IT! I HAVE IT! I GOT THE ANSWER!
                           I KNOW HOW TO SAVE EVERYONE. I KNOW HOW TO SAVE TORIL!

                           He quickly speaks:

                           You see, we all give all our bad stuff, the bad weapons and bombs and evil spells, and the psionics,
                           and all the other stuff that hurts people ... to the Angels!

                           For EVERYONE knows the Angels are true and just, and they are wondrous and beautiful, and
                           everything they do is right!
                           Everyone knows that the Angels do everything right! 
                           Everyone knows the Angels love us all, and wouldn't think of harming a mouse, or a gully dwarf.
                           Everyone knows the Angels are kindly and gentle, and in their love they'd do everything in their power
                           to make us feel happy and good and comfortable ... and safe and they'd protect us!

                           So, let's all give all those rotten, nasty weapons over to the Angels, and let the Angels look over them,
                           and us.

                           And then all of you won't have to be scared anymore!

                           Let's all pray to the Angels. Pray to the Angels, to come and take the bad weapons away, love us, and
                           take away the fear.

                           (And the kender emissary, in deadly earnest, kneels and starts praying.)

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:16 AM                      

                           The Chosen of Mystra, for what it's worth, do not laugh at the statements of the kender.
                           They don't even crack a smile, not one of them.

                           Instead, they bow their heads, as if they, too, were praying.

                           - - -

                           The lady Chosen of Waterdeep, their spokeswoman, answers Aloisius:

                           Yes, we could go back in time.
                           We could then stop the Gnomish Industrial Revolution before it ever started.

                           However, if we did that, and then subsequently travelled back to this time, we would be in the Alternate
                           Reality the change in history caused, and not in our own Reality.
                           In fact, we could never return to our own Reality.

                           We would be exiles forever, in a strange world with strange people, where our duplicates in that Reality
                           were the real us, and we were the frauds.

                           We wish to stay here, with those we cherish, and the world, Toril, Abeir-Toril the Cradle of Life, that we
                           cherish.
                           We will stay here, and we will fight for this world, and it's future, and your future.
                           We will fight while we live, and after death we will go on fighting as the undead servants of Mystra,
                           even as one of us is already doing.
                           We will serve Toril, and fight for Toril, for all of eternity, and we will never voluntarily give up the battle.

                           - - -

                           The Chosen do not reply to the Deep Illithid (they weren't given a chance to reply anyways, but that is
                           beside the point ...), but they do look around to see how the others react to this pronouncement of
                           the Deep Illithid.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:25 AM                     

                           *Balor gazes sadly at the Drow Ambassador* I have but one thing left that must be said to you,
                           madame. A saying circulated amongst the kender: "Evil always feeds upon itself."

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:29 AM                      

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen looks at the Balor, and speaks gently:

                           Balor, do you have a proposal, a way, to avert the disaster that threatens?
                           Speak your heart, Balor, and let us hear what it has to say. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:00 AM                     

                           My only solution would be this: That the major powers of Toril unite into single unified nation,
                           governed by a congress of representatives from each of the member countries. Peace may be
                           negotiated for a short time, yes, but as long as we are not together and equal, the same problems will
                           arise again and again and again. Ambassadors must then be sent to the spelljammer fleets around
                           our world, to try and reason with them. Keep them from initiating armageddon on a galactic scale. This
                           Republic of Toril I propose possibly has many of the greatest barriers to overcome, but think of what
                           we could achieve if it actually happens?

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 04:16 AM                      

                           I received this via e-mail from Gez, and am passing it along.

                           - - -

                           Hello,

                           I'm "Gez" from ENBoards. Sadly I can't post anything on the boards ((rest of sentence deleted for
                           privacy,)) so I can't participate. However, I was a gnome player in the original thread, and I have to
                           defend the gnomes. So, here is the Gnome Embassador's post.


                           The Gnome Embassador cast a 10-foot tall image of himself in the center of the room to speak.

                           "As the Chosen have decided to gather everyone for this unlikely trial, I will speak for my people.

                           We are charged of two points:

                           Our said refusal to listen to our seers. The point is wrong, we listened to our seers. They shown us all
                           the problems that were in our designs, such as 
                           some polluting side-effects, and we diligently worked with them to remove these problems. 

                           The technology we created was utterly beneficial for everyone who could have a use for it. So, it was no
                           question of abandonning it. However, everyone agreed to fix the detrimental aspects it had. Nearly all
                           of these problems came from the need of energy. To solve them, we decided to use magic as an
                           infinite, and clean, power source. Like a permanent fire wall giving an endless supply of heat, which
                           can be converted thanks to water vapor to mechanical motion, and then even to electricity thanks to
                           magnets. It was thus decided to start a program of ecological power plants that would give a clean and
                           endless supply of energy to all our device.

                           Bran's druid, along with the very one who are trying to place themselves as a neutral justice, started
                           their terrorism campaign at this time. They 
                           relentlessly sabotaged our plants and assassinated our engineers, wizards, and the druids who were
                           working with them. With the loss of many a brillant 
                           mind, and many a potent caster, it became harder to progress in our ecological power supply
                           construction. Further, the agression against our 
                           race, our culture, our way of life, and our humanitarian mission clearly shown that our aggressor were
                           too close-minded to negociate, wait, and see. I can garantee you than, given time (about 15 years),
                           they would have had nothing to complain upon. Yet, they refused all negociation efforts -- and that
                           with the complicity and blindfullness of the harpers and the Chosen !

                           The second point we are charged with is our indiscriminate handing out of our new technology. You call
                           it greed. You're wrong.

                           Gnomes, as a whole, are not greedy, and never was. We gave technology to everyone who politely
                           asked for it. Real greed would have been selling the 
                           item, but be sure keeping giving the secrets, in order to get a monopoly and get everyone dependant
                           and indebted to us. We didn't make that. We selflessly gave our secret to those who asked for it, after
                           using mind-reading magic to see their intentions.

                           Our agenda, by doing that, was to better the life of the needy. What technology give, magic can give
                           better, but using technology don't requires 
                           years of study, contrarily to magic. Magic is inherently selfish, whereas technology is inherently
                           selfless, because a magician control strong forces for his own power, whereas a technician allow
                           everyone to control weaker forces.

                           By giving better cropping tools to the humanoids, they would no more need to raid civilised farms for
                           food (remember that the Battle of Bones was caused 
                           mainly by the starvation of the goblins, kobolds and orcs who were forced southward, in more clement
                           climats, to find things to fill their bellies).

                           Better yet, by giving them tools that require a minimal instruction to use, we knew that it would force
                           them to become more educated -- and we knew that this would have tamed their "savage and
                           bloodthirsty" ways, as the old druid said. And if you look at what happened, indeed, we have civilized
                           them ! It was a total success.

                           Finally, this was a good way of burrying the war axe with them. Goblins and Kobolds -- especially
                           Kobolds -- had a long history of war against us, for no real good reasons, like every vendetta -- I ask
                           you, have you ever see a worthwile, legitime vendetta ? And we wanted this to be over. It's not like the
                           war between Elves and Orcs, neither side ever tried to find an agreement in a war that they wage since
                           their very creation. In fact, since even before the creation of elves, according to their myth, as they are
                           supposedly born from the blood of Corellon shedded by one of Gruumsh's blows.

                           In the end result, our race suffered so cruel loss from the fanatical elves and druids that we were
                           forced to retreat to a demiplane (accessible only 
                           from Bytopia, so don't try to mess with us again, obscurantist druids and elves, or face infinite
                           numbers of guardinals !), and you, the Chosen, dare 
                           to say this was greed ? Nearly sacrificing ourselves in order to achieve peace with the so-called "evil
                           races" and uplifting them to their civilised state, that is greed ?

                           You're lost in the delusions that you build around yourselves, I tell you. If you were a gnome, you
                           would know how to tell the reality from a misconception.

                           *Speaking to the whole room*

                           I can only urge you to make peace. The Phaerimms, you should go back to your own plane. Netherse
                           magic has been destroyed forever, despite what the Shade may say, and your world is not threatened
                           anymore, so your war against this one has no more reason to be. The Shade, maybe you were not
                           stupid and foolish, but remember than intelligence and wisdom are not absolute -- you were very wise
                           in netherese politics and magical prowess, but stupid and foolish for other purpose. Draining powers
                           from a distant plane is sure a convenant source of energy, but you should have guessed it would
                           irritate the people from that plane. And don't tell you didn't knew this, because in this case, using
                           energy without knowing its provenance, is a stupid and foolish move. The elves, I advise you to be
                           more open-minded in the future, or you'll 
                           end up open-skulled. The Illithids faithful to Ilsensine are not compatible with any other race, so they
                           should be eliminated, there's sadly is no 
                           alternative. 

                           That's all I have to say -- for now. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 03, 2001 05:08 AM                        

                           [i}*zouron glances around listening to all these big words people speak then mumbles mostly to
                           himself*[/i]

                           and here I thought, that by the end of this war we would finally have peace. I wonder what people has
                           to be hostile about now.

                           *zouron looks up at all gathered and speaks out*

                           Well I know you all have agends and such, keep boosting with plans mass destruction and thrall doom
                           for some, it seems to me that the problem is not that we have these weapons, in fact I am sure the
                           chosen would agree other crystal sphere have seen such arms too.... and survived. Our problem seem
                           to be a lot of hurt feelings from the past.

                           Now as for this world government, I doubt this is the right way, we each have our ideology, but I am
                           willing to listen to a body of representitive working as a councilling unit for the world leaders.

                           *smiles softly at the kender chosen*

                           I must say kenders, including you always amuse me to no end, now surely sending the weapons off to
                           the angels hardly does anything but postpone the real issues, they would be developed again at some
                           point, technology and magic and psionic and whatever tends to return again and again like sometime
                           high... other times low. 
                           As for angels being good and just, well they surely are just that yes, at least according by a somewhat
                           universal.. I mean multiversal standard, but they have internal wars disbutes and much more.

                           As for changing the past, this is a stupid suggestion outright, surely it can be done, but do you think
                           that it is a good idea to such an extend? why not just let lose a nuclear device on the plane of time
                           instead. 

                           *zouron smirks*

                           Come to think of it, why should any of us have a saying to the billions of souls born after being
                           annihilated, to save the millions who died? no we must work with what we have. 

                           Peace is osmething we build on trust, while not all will always be good doers, like angels, well at least
                           the mind flayers of the deep has no such intent for sure. Does not mean we should force them to be
                           just that, we must face the fact that one way or the other not all can be happy with arrangements
                           made here, but we must compromise.

                           What should such a compromise consider off? well I believe it should simply be an open dialog, for
                           people to work out their differences peacefully, and that through enlightment technological and
                           magical, and psionically, and divine and so on we will be able to have societies that are able to live in
                           peace, were people agreeing with one ideology can simply move to one falling them more pleasent.

                           Now it seems that the desire for forcing the changes is clearly something all we "lords" of societies
                           gather around. But I believe that the future no matter what kind of chronomancy the chosen have
                           used, is a ever changing thing, even the chosen must believe this or they would just be passove
                           bystanders. So if it is so why look for a end all be all solution to one problem? it is not the way nor
                           really an option as far as I am concerned. What we can do is take steps planting seed in our people to
                           make them understand the consequences... then when they are ready to change, we can talk about
                           implementing changes. No we should remember while we are surpreme rulers of our society, many of
                           us simply fought for freedom and security, on both sides, and on both sides many unfortunate
                           innocent victims died, let us remember them as we step forward in this debate. We must never forget
                           the past, not matter how terrifying it is, we must forgive and learn from our past mistakes.

                           *zouron looks around then leans back*

                           well go on... I spoke my mind.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:41 AM                      

                           Hazedil sigh with irritation
                           "I have been misunderstood ! I don't propose to change the past, but to choose our futur : We have
                           two alternative : either we make peace and live in relative harmony, or we fight, and destroy
                           ourselves. The Church of Lathander has chosen the first alternative. Some here want rather the
                           second. Lets aggree to disaggree, and let everyone choose his own future : As I said, it is possible to
                           divide Realmspace in two mirror worlds, one will be a place of peace for people of good will, while the
                           other... will be what the Drow, Ilsensine and Co will make it be. It's akin to the division of Tyche into
                           Tymora and Beshaba. Of course, there will always be some links between the two, and events in one
                           will have repercussion in the second. But the destruction of one will not mean the destruction of the
                           second : in the contrary, the survival of one will ensure the renewal of the other, as there will be gates
                           between the two. (And these gates will have to be closely guarded)

                           As for the Kender's proposition... I won't disagree since many Angels are the servitors of our Lord.  "

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bran Blackbyrd 
     Member 
     Member # 3127 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:54 AM                         

                           The doors to the hall open and a Solar strides down the central aisle, followed by a hooded figure, who
                           is in turn followed by two columns of likewise hooded figures, each four strong. He reaches the front of
                           the hall and smiles in the direction of the Hope Island lantern archon, and then walks over to join it.
                           The central figure, a priest, drops his hood, as do the remainder of the host. He is flanked by four
                           male, and four female druids of varying races, most of whom are quite obviously very old. He grips his
                           staff of living grape vines and looks around the room slowly.

                           "So, the time has come once more for calmer minds to intercede where bickering and disorder have
                           taken hold.
                           The Chosen took no responsibility when it was time to prevent imminent conflict. The Chosen took no
                           responsibility in stopping the war that was raging out of control. The Chosen claim no responsibility for
                           the part they took in escalating the power struggles that ravaged our world. And now The Chosen have
                           made it their responsibility to decide who is to be punished? It is unfortunate that The Chosen live on
                           this world, but not in it. So be it."

                           "It would appear that almost everyone is represented here. The victims, the oppressors, the
                           powermongers, but I see no one here to speak for this planet. This verdant orb which was violated so
                           deeply by the conflicts of the petty and the self righteous. This living world from which we all derive
                           succor, surely there is someone here who would give voice to the voiceless?" 
                           At this the male druids step forward.
                           "Someone to give defense to our home, our mother?
                           The female druids step forward now as well.
                           "The druid are one with this planet, with nature, as they have always been, and as they ever shall be.
                           What we have done, we have done to protect the land from those who would tread it bare to the rock,
                           from those who would lay torch to our home, with only thoughts of conquest and greed. We stood, a
                           lone voice of neutrality and reason among a cacaphony of self serving rhetoric, while others sought
                           only military dominance, and we stand now, apparently the only ones, to speak on behalf of this world
                           itself."

                           "In our attempts to awaken nature itself, we sought only to give it a voice with which to cry out against
                           the crimes done against it. When others shout that they are blameless of any wrongdoing, claiming
                           self defense, is our home not afforded the right to strike out against those that would do it harm? The
                           porcupine is not blamed when it's quills impale it's would be predators. Is this not true?
                           In our designs to cultivate psionically empowered vegetation we sought only to seek information, and
                           to know best how to brace ourselves against the storm that ravaged our world. The rabbit is not
                           summoned before this court for the ears that allow it to evade it's predators. Is this not true? 
                           ...and the wolf is not summoned to trial for striking down intruders upon it's territory. So it is true in
                           nature, and so it is true for her defenders."

                           "How dare The Chosen call us to question when so many of us laid down our lives so that they would
                           still have a world to preside over, instead of a lifeless rock. While the land rent itself in fire and ice,
                           when wind scoured the soil bare, because of magic gone mad, it was we who pooled our strength to
                           keep this world alive. And we have paid the price in blood!"

                           "Maegren, step forward."
                           An old woman steps forward proudly, though she leans heavily on her staff. Age has worked at her like
                           water and wind etch the oceanside cliffs. Her white hair is pulled back tightly, making the skin at her
                           temples smooth. This offsets the wrinkled, parchement-like skin of her face in stark contrast.
                           "This is the face of a youth who gave of her own strength, along with countless others, to help sustain
                           a planet that could no longer sustain itself. This is the face of a twenty-eight year old girl who saw her
                           fellow druids burn to ash or fall lifeless to the ground, as her own life ebbed close to it's end, in their
                           effort to restore nature's balance.
                           "We have paid already for this war. A war which others started, and still others could have stopped but
                           did not. We have paid the price for our involvement, and we pay still, in our vigil."
                           "We left our island of hope because we had a responsibility that could not be ignored. A balance that
                           must be kept. Would that we could return to our paradise, but our duty is not yet done.
                           It is our most fervent wish that Hope Island be a seed that will blossom into a lasting peace for all of
                           us, and it is our fervent hope that The Chosen possess the wisdom to see that right is done here, not
                           simply the justice they intend to mete out.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Bran Blackbyrd ]

                           --------------------

                           Jason "Warlocke" Lewis
                           ----------------------
                           DM: You see there are orcs camped out in the chasm ahead of you.
                           Me: Do they have multiple Orc-Chasms?
                           Warlocke's Realm


                           Posts: 159 | From: Alliance, Ohio, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 11) The 2nd IR*

Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:05 AM                      

                           Yes, it is true the druids have been leaving the Island, working to restore the war raveged lands of this
                           world. We are sorry we are late their have been some developments that we have been attending to, if
                           someone will give me a brief overview while I read the court transcripts I shall tell you why we are late
                           to this gathering. Alzem smiles at the kender and says "thank you my child but we are not here to
                           govern the world, as that is not our place, but as allways you and your kind are allways welcome on our
                           Island"

                           Reading Posts now.
                           Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Alzem Dalcama ]


                           Posts: 532 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:10 AM                      

                           Rhialto mulls over what has been said.

                           You know, has it perhaps occurred to you that this meeting might be what finally sends all forces
                           hurtling over the edge willy-nilly into Ragnarok... 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:05 AM                        

                           *glances at the celestials*

                           last I checked what is good and all that, was not on the menu, we are here to decide how we will
                           continue, the good evil conflict you can keep for someone else.

                           I am sorry to say this, but I doubt we can reach a good and rightous compromise as things are.

                           Hazedil and I agree, we continue to live in peace, war is not something that interest me, but that does
                           not mean that I will lay down everything I believe in and fought for, in the process. At this point I am
                           actually doubting what the whole point of this process is, seems to me more a farce then having an
                           actual purpose.

                           I hope someone can convince me, this is worth time and trouble.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:25 AM                      

                           As Alzem looks up from the last of the transcripts he just shakes his head in bewilderment. "It seems even
                           after all this time everyone here has not thought of the future. Not one of the old factions except the
                           Druids is working to repair this world, not even the best among you." At this Alzem turns his glare upon
                           the Chosen, "Instead you call everyone here to try to decide who was TO BLAME! Instead of trying to
                           gather everyone here to forge a new peace you bring them here in the pretense of judging them when
                           NONE OF YOU has the right to pass judgment upon another." 

                           "Yet you all plot and plan on ways to destroy your enemies, with weapons that now can wipe all the life
                           from this planet, with a power that if unleashed might even destroy our Island! You the ambassador to
                           the City of Shadows, return home. There is no one power on this planet that can gain sole possession
                           of all its peoples, or enforce their will upon another without damaging this world, possible beyond
                           repair." Alzem now looks at the representative from the Drow. "And you. Do you really think that you
                           have the power to subjugate any of the races anymore, you are now nothing more than a minor player
                           in this world, fit only to sulk and scheme in the background while others mold this world."

                           Alzem next closes his eyes and a soft and soothing glow emanates from him for a second, and all those
                           present feel a moment of sublime peace, then it is gone and the representative from the Deep Ilythiiri stands
                           in the room, no longer a proxy. "As for you DO NOT think that you can block out the sun and not be
                           affected as well. You feel safe in your underground caves, protected from the devastation you would
                           visit upon the lands. KNOW THIS if you use your knowledge and block out the sun we shall rise up and
                           shine like a light upon this world like there has never been before. Nowhere shall our light not
                           penetrate, your homes shall be lit from the power of our will, the people of the surface shall not freeze
                           by the heat of our conviction, and the land shall not wither for the rain of our tears." After this the
                           representative vanishes by an action of Alzem's will.

                           "As for the elves, you among all the races are we the most disappointed. In the 40 years since the war
                           you have done little to ease this planets suffering, instead you hide behind your fortresses and plan
                           for power. Once again you hold in your grasp the power to destroy this world, but let me ask you, do
                           you have in your power the ability to save it? As for the faerie you are native to this land, and as such
                           the land seems to need you, as a body needs blood to pass along its life force, but do you care? No,
                           instead you wait until all others bow to your will, no compromise, no quarter. If this world dies because
                           of it then so be it you say, we gave them a chance. A chance at what to live life as slaves to your
                           desire, that is no way for a race such as yourselves to behave. As for the great good dragons, I can
                           not believe that they have condoned this, to risk the death of a world in order to save your view of how
                           this would MUST be."

                           "Our Island it still a sanctuary for anyone who wishes to live in peace, and open to all. But understand
                           this, we also have not been idle for the last 40 years and our defenses are on par with none, do not
                           think to attack our home, for while we abhor needless violence we WILL protect those who wish to live
                           with us. Do not fear that we will have no room for you at the inn as it has been said, for we have
                           expanded our Island to fit all the peoples of this world, with any type of home you desire. We have
                           also been looking into a way for the weave to exist, sustaining itself not off the faerie but instead off
                           the other natural people of this world. We would maintain the weave ourselves but we are not native
                           here, and as such can not do so with out sacrificing our essence into the weave, forever annihilating
                           ourselves, we have lost a few trying this." At this everyone can see a single tear fall down Alzem's face,
                           falling to the floor, and causing the ground to become renewed with life. "Also upon our Island we have felt
                           a new weave growing and upon this weave we hear the voice of millions of Humanoids talking, we
                           believe that a Psionic Weave has started to form. So our efforts for the repair of the failing weave has
                           fallen upon the humans, who it seems must carry this burden."


                           edit: fixed formatting errors and removed .sig

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Alzem Dalcama ]


                           Posts: 532 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     maddman75 
     Member 
     Member # 3494 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:08 PM                         

                           Forrester, I'd gladly work with you again. It was a beneficial arrangement to be sure.

                           Don't worry about Iuz. An offhand comment is hardly a contract, and one can't really take anything
                           that a demon says seriously, even a demon godling.

                           In fact, I've spoken with my superiors, and they would be willing to commit Devil princes and other
                           elder devils to the coming fight in exchange for your nuclear weapons. We only want them to kill
                           demons. Surely you have no objection to demonic fortresses being turned into sheets of glass.

                           It is clear that this will come to another conflict, and this discussion is pointless. My superiors want
                           those weapons, and in exchange for them are willing to unleash the full forces of the Hells upon your
                           enemies. Demons, Iuz, drow, illithid, even the celestials will not stand in our way of this power.

                           Oh, and I'm getting hungry. *Glances at the kender representative* 

                           "Do you people taste like chicken?"

                           --------------------

                           With a name like Maddman, he's got to be honorable!

                           "When a fool hears of the Tao, he will laugh out loud" - Lao Tzu


                           Posts: 629 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:33 PM                        

                           *turns to the druids studies them for a moment*

                           well since you are are the only one repairing this world, then why do the fields in my lands stand green
                           as ever before? not that it really matters to you I suppose.

                           here to find a blame might be needed if we need to move on personally, I see little need for this
                           meeting at the moment, and if I should at all be present.

                           *glances to the devil*

                           I hear you taste like ox...tough and lacking a rich taste. Now leave the petty intimidations aside, so we
                           can get on with this.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:49 PM                      

                           Hey Edena_of_Neith can you please post who is playing what factions. i.e.

                           The Technomancy: 10 --- ???
                           The Humanoid Alliance: 9 --- forrester
                           Zouron's Magocracy: 5 --- Zouron
                           The Thri-Kreen Nations: 2 --- ???
                           The Tuigan: 1 --- ???
                           The Nations of Kara-Tur: 15 (combined), 1 to 3 (singly) --- ???
                           The Nations of Zakhara: 8 (combined), 1 to 4 (combined) --- ???

                           The Phaerimm and Aboleth: 5 --- ???
                           The City of Shade: 6 --- ???

                           The NeoIllithid: 4 --- ???
                           The Deep Illithid: 7 --- ???
                           The Independent Dwarves: 3 --- ???
                           The Independent Gnomes: 2 --- ???

                           Hope Island and it's Angels: 6 --- Alzem
                           Bran's Druids: 5 --- Bran
                           The Elves of Northern Maztica: 4 --- ???

                           The Scro and Gith: 10 --- ???
                           The Githyanki on Luna and elsewhere: 7 --- ???
                           The Defilers: 4 --- ???

                           The Devils: 1 --- ???
                           The Demons: 1 --- ???

                           The Chosen of Mystra: 20 --- ???

                           The Faerie and Dragons (if they returned): 20 --- Blood Jester

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Alzem Dalcama ]


                           Posts: 532 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 7) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 05:53 PM                      

                           I am returned to this thread, after a 14 hour break.

                           I have had a special request from a player, and will honor it.

                           Before reading any of the new posts that have been written since I last perused this thread, I would
                           like to state that:

                           - - -

                           The conference in progress has attracted the direct attention of Ao.
                           Ao, himself, is coming to the conference.
                           Ao, intends to become a participant in the conference.
                           Ao wishes to discuss the situation, propose remedies, explore options, and look at future scenarios,
                           just like all the rest of the emissaries and the Chosen.

                           What Ao is NOT coming for is to:

                           Tell you what you must think.
                           Tell you what you must say.
                           Tell you what you must do.
                           Tell you what you must decide.

                           Ao is perfectly happy to allow you to blow yourselves, and the world of Toril, to pieces if it so suits you
                           to do so.
                           Ao is perfectly happy if you decide upon grand world peace.
                           Ao, is content with whatever you do.

                           Ao, who has always been beyond the understanding of mortals, would appear to have a sense of
                           curiousity.
                           Perhaps he is fascinated by the events that have unfolded.
                           Perhaps not.
                           Whatever his reasons, he will be appearing, apparently, in the near future to participate in your
                           discussions, in which the future fate of Toril will probably be decided.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:01 PM                     

                           If I knew what an Ao was, I would probably be very impressed. 

                           Given that his name consists of nothing but vowels, he's probably an elf. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           --------------------

                           Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                           Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                           must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:07 PM                      

                           Ao is the Overgod.
                           Ao is the God, of the Gods of Toril.

                           Prior to this point, there is only one time in all of Torilian history that Ao has ever shown himself to
                           mortals, and that was during the Time of Troubles.
                           Prior to that time, it was not known that Ao even existed by any but the Gods themselves.

                           This will be only the second time in the history of Toril that Ao is appearing before the mortals.

                           - - -

                           Now, I will sit and read all the other posts, both on this thread and on another thread related to this
                           one.

                           Edena_of_Neith

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:12 PM                      

                           A blast of black fire appears in the middle of the hall. When it clears, six cornugons stand around a tall
                           armored figure. The figure wears dark black armor and a blood red cape. Its face is obscured by a helmet,
                           whose crest is a raven's claw clutching a human heart. The gauntleted hands of the figure remove the helm,
                           revealing underneath the attractive, blonde-haired face of a young man. There is only one thing wrong with
                           this face--the eyes are a pair of dark inky pools, revealing not an iota of light. He glances around at the hall,
                           until his eyes stop upon the Pit Fiend Lord. He then begins to speak. His voice is light and melodic.


                           'Greetings to all. We are Baalzephon, of the Dark Eight. Our purpose here is simple--we are here to
                           reveal our judgement on certain errant parties, under our jurisdiction.'

                           Here he unrolls a large scroll.

                           'The Lord Maddman, and those who follow him, stand accused of crimes against the will of the Dark
                           Eight, and the Nine Lords of Hell. They are hereby ordered to return within the hour of this
                           announcement. Any who fail to return will be declared anathema to all who obey the wills of the Dark
                           Eight, and the Nine Lords of Hell. They will be severed from the plane by Our Lord, Asmodeus, whose
                           will is as law, and if they attempt to seek refuge there, they will be destroyed. If they are encountered
                           by any of our forces at a later date, they will be killed.'

                           'Lord Maddman and his followers stand accused of the following high crimes, against our most
                           absolute rule:
                           1. The crime of aiding and abbetting known allies of the tanar'i.
                           2. The crime of failing to maintain absolute loyalty to the Blood War.
                           3. The crime of failure to act in accordance of the terms of a contract.
                           4. The crime of destabilizing our rule, and the state of the baaetzu in general.
                           5. The crime of despoiling the name of the baaetzu to hitherto neutral parties.
                           6. The crime of failure to adjucate a reasonable price for services rendered.'

                           'All of these are most serious crimes against our unassailable rule. We recommend you contemplate
                           the scope of your crimes against our august persons. Then, return, or accept a harsh, and pain-ridden
                           exile.'

                           With that he rolls up the scroll, and stares fixedly at the Pit Fiend Lord.

                           (OOC: I'm sorry for bringing in the big guns, but I simply can't accept that all the devils of Hell, a
                           group of notorious stickler for rules, governed by a passionate hatred of their rivals the demons, will
                           simply ignore the fact that Humanoids violated their contract by accepting aid from Iuz, in return for
                           weapons. This is after all, essentially giving weapons to the Tanar'i, and I know they wouldn't like
                           that.) 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:45 PM                      

                           I think at one point I was the angels, but I don't know who does that now. I'm just not on often
                           enough to play this. I'm wondering... Who's going to play Ao? And did anyone else notice Aplha
                           omega?

                           Also, frankly, I don't think Forrester is getting fair Power Level. He has a massive, massive
                           conventional army of powerful psionicists trained in the use of explosive modern weaponry as well as
                           precise nuclear missiles - He should have a total power level of AT LEAST 160.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:03 PM                      

                           I will first answer Aloisius:

                           I am representing the Chosen of Mystra in this conference.
                           I am also speaking for the kender emissary.
                           I may end up having to speak for the elves.
                           Other than that, I am speaking for nobody, representing nobody.

                           I have interjected comments from some of the others for various purposes, but I do not represent
                           them.

                           It had been my hope, and it is still my hope, that others on this board will take interest in this thread,
                           and choose to speak for some of these powers.


                           The Technomancy (as far as I know, Reprisal)
                           The Humanoid Alliance (Forrester)
                           The Elven Alliance (Someone attempted to speak for them above. Nobody has spoken for the shade
                           of Amlaruil)
                           Zouron's Magocracy (Zouron)

                           The Thri-Kreen Nations (Darwin of Mind)
                           The Tuigan: 1 (?)
                           The Nations of Kara-Tur (?)
                           The Nations of Zakhara (Reprisal, since Zakhara is heavily behind the Technomancy - but not totally,
                           another could speak for them also)

                           The Phaerimm and Aboleth (?)
                           The City of Shade: (?)
                           The NeoIllithid: (Phasmus)
                           The Deep Illithid: (Phasmus and Riot Gear)
                           The Independent Dwarves: (?)
                           The Independent Gnomes: (Gez)
                           The Elves of Northern Maztica: (?)
                           The Drow: (?)
                           The Athian Immigrants (Darwin of Mind)

                           Hope Island and it's Angels: (Alzem and Riot Gear)
                           Bran's Druids: (Bran)
                           The Church of Lathander (Aloisius)

                           The Scro and Gith: (Gruffmug, were he to post ...)
                           The Githyanki on Luna and elsewhere: (?)
                           The Defilers: (Darwin of Mind)

                           The Devils: 1 (someone above is representing them)
                           Iuz and the Demons: 1 (Johnbrown)

                           The Chosen of Mystra (myself)

                           The Faerie and Dragons (Blood Jester)

                           Ao (SN name unknown)

                           Balor is in the conference, but I am not sure who he is representing.
                           Madman is at the conference, and I am not sure who HE is representing.

                           Rhialto appears to be an independent witness to the Court.

                           - - -

                           Of course, anyone is welcome to come in and represent any power.
                           NOBODY has the right to stake out a power, and declare himself sole spokesman.
                           There are disagreements within all the powers and races over what to do, what to think, and what they
                           think will happen.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 12) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:22 PM                      

                           Alzem, how about you control the Archons and I control the Eladrin? I'm not on often enough to be a
                           major player, and I could go for being just the Eladrin.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:51 PM                     

                           *sigh* Okay, anymore demigods, proxies, deities, powers, entities, creatures, and/or spirits to come
                           in and screw around with the peace negotiations?

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:05 PM                      

                           The eldest of the Chosen speaks, cautiously:

                           The accusations by the Dark Eight against Madman lie outside of our jurisdiction.
                           We extend no protection to Madman, or to the Dark Eight, but neither will we hinder either force in
                           whatever they do.

                           Toril is strictly neutral in regards to the quarrel between the Dark Eight and Madman.

                           We request that Madman leave this Court, for his affairs do not involve what is being discussed in this
                           forum.
                           The ambassador of the Dark Eight could then follow Madman.
                           Beyond the realm of this Court, you could settle this matter amongst yourself, and we believe this is
                           what should be done.

                           - - -

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen, the lady from Waterdeep, speaks:

                           We wish to answer a charge levelled against us.
                           It is true that we summoned you here, obstinably to bring charges against all of you, and then to
                           dispense summary justice as we saw fit.

                           This was a ruse.

                           We bring no charges, and we shall dispense no justice - indeed, as is clear to nearly all of you, we do
                           not have the power to dispense justice, even were we minded to do so.

                           The purpose of our summons and charges were to incense all of you into coming, so that a forum
                           could be held - in which all the powers of Realmspace and the powers with interests in Realmspace -
                           would attend.

                           We did not feel that a peaceful summons, to a peaceful discourse, would bring many of you to the
                           table.
                           We felt that many, whom we shall not name, would have refused a peaceful summons.

                           We are attempting to protect our world, Abeir-Toril, and we have done what we thought was necessary
                           to bring you here, in the hopes that in discussion a future for us could be created.

                           We have looked forward in time, and we have seen Armaggedon, and we convened this forum to alter
                           that future, so that Armaggedon does not occur.

                           We do not apologize for this action, although we regret that trickery was required to assemble all of
                           you here.

                           - - -

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen continues:

                           A number of you have, in various ways, advocated a single government for Toril, and all of
                           Realmspace.

                           The Balor, has proposed the Republic of Toril.
                           The kender emissary, has proposed - in effect - angelic rule.
                           The Deep Illithid have proposed a Realmswide cattle farm under their management.
                           The Drow, have proposed an absolute religious tyranny.

                           Know now that we, the Chosen, cannot be your rulers.
                           It is not our place to govern you.
                           If a single Torilian or Realmspace government is conceived, we will not be amongst it's officials.

                           We are not permitted to rule your lives.
                           We are not permitted to deny you your freedom.
                           We are not permitted to restrain your magical research.
                           We are not permitted to halt your technological studies.
                           We are not permitted to restrain you from war.
                           We are not permitted to aid you in finding peace.

                           We ARE commanded to protect the world of Toril.
                           We ARE commanded to encourage magical exploration, including technomancy.
                           We ARE commanded to promote independent thought.
                           We ARE commanded to promote creativity.
                           We ARE commanded to allow you the freedom to do as you will.

                           - - -

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen speaks again:

                           We concede our failure in our duty to protect Toril, in that we failed to stop the elves from producing
                           the Month of Terror.
                           We concede our failure in our duty to protect Toril, in that we failed to stop the elves from producing
                           the Cataclysm.

                           We do not make excuses for these failures.

                           We accept full responsibility, and we accept the consequences.

                           - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

                           At this point (TAKE NOTE) the shade of Queen Amlaruil, quiet until now, speaks:

                           The elven Fleets of Vengeance prepare to come to Realmspace, vowing never to end the war they
                           bring until every last Humanoid in Realmspace and every last collaborator of the Humanoids is likewise
                           exterminated.
                           Your emissaries will not be heeded ... even the ambassadors of the Faerie and Elves from Maztica
                           would find their efforts futile.

                           However, they will listen to me.
                           I can halt this invasion, and compell the elves to concede peace.
                           I can, furthermore, compell the elves to enter Realmspace, on my terms.

                           For I am Amlaruil, who returned from Arvandor by choice, and to me they will listen.

                           (the shade solemnly regards the assembled peoples, beings, and planars)

                           I offer to do this thing.
                           I offer to compell the elves to concede peace.
                           I offer to compell the elves to concede forgiveness, by force if needed.
                           I offer to compell the elves to come to this world, and formally agree to treaties of peace with all the
                           powers herein.

                           However, I will not do any of these things, if my conditions are not met.

                           My conditions are as follows:

                           You must accept the right of elves to be in Realmspace and upon Toril.
                           You must accept the right of elves to remain in Realmspace and to live upon Toril.
                           You must grant a reasonable amount of space, both in Realmspace and upon all your worlds, including
                           Toril, for the elves to live in.
                           You must allow the elves to intermingle with you, even as NeoIllithid, dwarf, humanoid, and men
                           intermingle in the Technomancy today.
                           You must treat the elves as your equals, with the same respect and courtesy with which NeoIllithid
                           treats man, and dwarf treats gnome, and humanoid treats humanoid - which is to say, you must treat
                           the elves well.

                           In return, the elves will be compelled to treat you with equal respect and courtesy.
                           In return, the elves must accept the overlordship of whatever nation they live in.
                           In return, the elves are forbidden to make war upon you.
                           In return, the elves must put aside the past, and forgive.

                           These conditions apply to the gold, silver, green, wild, and sea elves who survived by fleeing to other
                           Crystal Spheres and other Planes - they are a sizeable remnant.
                           These conditions apply to ALL the elves of the Elven Imperial Navy.
                           These conditions apply to all the elves of other Crystal Spheres and Planes who would come here.

                           How will I enforce this decree?

                           This is how ...

                           The shade of Alustriel gestures, and a power -not yet mentioned on this board - is seen by all as if
                           from a great distance.
                           For the spirits of the elves did not retreat to Arvandor in peace, after the Cataclysm - they remained in
                           undeath upon Toril, and until now they have been quiescient, asleep.

                           Now, those in the Court behold the watchnorns arise.
                           Watchnorns, who appear as spectral elves, sparkling like a shimmering of stars, wielding tremendous
                           powers of negative energy.
                           Yet they cannot rise without a purpose, and without a summons. That is a restriction they cannot
                           overcome.

                           Queen Amlaruil speaks, again, this time directly to the Humanoid emissary, Forrester:

                           I have had the power to punish you and your race for your deeds, since the Cataclysm.
                           However, I acknowledge the fault of the elves, both in starting the war, and in the destruction we
                           caused.
                           I, Queen Amlaruil, apologize to the Humanoid emissary for our past misdeeds.

                           (she bows her head)

                           I, Queen Amlaruil, repent. I repent.
                           The watchnorns, the spirits of the dead, also repent.

                           And in our undeath, we are punished for our deeds - denied the Afterlife, denied Arvandor, bound to
                           eternal undeath and servitude upon this world instead, and never to know peace: such is the Fate we
                           brought upon ourselves with our actions.

                           We repent.

                           I offer to restrain the elven Fleets of Vengeance, and to constrain the elves to peace and forgiveness.
                           If you will agree to the terms that I have laid out.

                           The choice, is yours. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:12 PM                      

                           ((No. The Powers of Toril are not coming to the Court.
                           They have refused to be involved from the beginning, and they refuse now.
                           They also refuse to allow any Power from any other place to appear, unless that Power was directly
                           involved - such as Iuz, who's personal help was requested.
                           Ao is a being beyond comprehension, and the Gods of Toril cannot prevent his appearance at the
                           Court.
                           However, Ao is coming only to observe and comment, and nothing more. He is, in effect, an
                           independent Witness of the Court, like Rhialto has been.))


                           ((Before you ask, Forrester, Queen Amlaruil's watchnorns, her people suffering in undeath, represent a
                           Power Factor of only 7.
                           However, the awe and respect commanded by the watchnorns, and the fact that the elves view Amlaruil
                           with an almost legendary awe, would be quite sufficient to daunt the elves in their Fleets of
                           Vengeance, and to cow them into submission.))

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:17 PM                     

                           *addressing primarily the Chosen, but also the room*

                           "If the goal here is peace, not judgement, why do you have such an issue with the Fey wishing to keep to
                           themselves and fight with no-one?"

                           "If the weave has hundreds of years, why rush them back?"

                           "Maybe you can fix your own world; then they are not needed here."

                           "Maybe you can find peace and learn to treat the Land properly; then they would like to rejoin you."

                           "Maybe you will never overcome your desire to destroy yourselves and all around you; of this they wish no
                           part."

                           "Any of the above leave room for the Fey to wait, safely, in their realm of dream and memory to see what is
                           the wisest course. But they war with no-one in any of them."

                           "And, if you do destroy your entire world, their realm of dream and memory might be the only remnant of
                           what you were and could have been."

                           *looking to Alzem*

                           "To call the fey of this world is only partially accurate. They have always existed more alongside of the
                           world than in it. They now simply reside fully in their own realm."


                           Serran

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:30 PM                      

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen answers:

                           We have established a forum in which it is possible for the participants to bring a lasting peace for
                           Toril and Realmspace.
                           We have succeeded in coercing the representatives of the various powers into coming face to face with
                           each other, and we have contrived to cause them to actually speak to each other.

                           We hope that they can create a lasting peace.

                           (now she speaks softly, looking directly at the Faerie emissary)

                           We hope they can create a world of beauty and hope.
                           A world into which the Faerie would want to return.

                           In no way can we, the Chosen - in the least or littlest way - dictate to the Faerie.
                           But we can hope to aid the other powers into creating a world you would choose to live in.
                           That is our hope. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:37 PM                         

                           The Prime Minister of the Technocratic Coalition rises from his seat after being addressed by the Elven
                           Queen.

                           "We were enemies, you and I, and still, my heart hangs heavy every time I force myself to look upon
                           the remains of the elven lands. I do not look upon the actions during the Great War with pride, this is
                           for certain. If it means anything, anything at all, to the elven people, I apologize wholeheartedly for
                           what I, and those under my direction, committed in times of war.

                           "That being said, the Technocratic Coalition will now announce several things:

                           "First, the Technocratic Coalition has decreed, as of this moment, that all republics, dominions, and
                           feudal states involved with the Coalition will now formally join together into a single confederation of
                           nations henceforth refered to as the Technocratic Commonwealth. We extend our invitation to any and
                           all sovereign states to join into this confederation of nations, of peoples, of civilizations. In doing so,
                           each person will be entitled to certain, inalienable rights and freedoms, the most important of them
                           being life, or rather, existence. When approved by our United Parliament, members will be entitled to
                           representation, economic and social development funds and programs, as well as other benefits.

                           "The Commonwealth *glances at his watch* is only six hours old, and in our first breaths, we extend
                           our hand to the elves. Formerly enemies, we hope that you will join us and together, we will bring Toril
                           into a new age of peace and prosperity.

                           "Second, I, as the interim Prime Minister of the Commonwealth, propose that we, as a collection of the
                           Leaders of the World, form a World Council to further peaceful international relations. The main aim of
                           this Council would be collective security and the maintainence of peaceand prosperity not only
                           economically, but socially, politically, and environmentally, but not at the expense of losing our individual
                           sovereignty. I propose that we come together and sign a treaty which will codify logical and responsible
                           rules of conduct on the international stage. No longer will the unilateral action of one party drag the
                           entire world into an apocalyptic war of ballistic missiles and megaton bombs.

                           "I propose peace. I propose the only rational choice to avert any further catastrophes. I propose the
                           ability to communicate our concerns in such a way that war will not break out on side of the world and
                           spread like a prairie fire across Toril itself. I emplore you all, even if you do not join the
                           Commonwealth, please consider entrance into the World Council.

                           "Thank you."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:45 PM                     

                           A handsome, dusky-skinned elf with radiant green eyes appears in a cloud of brimstone at the edge
                           of the chamber just before Serran makes his last comment. The elf nods as he listens, then walks
                           over to Serran. 

                           He speaks in a clear, diplomatic tone, "I am Duke Valkys, a representative of Oberon, King of the Fey,
                           who was most unfortunately not invited to send a representative." He flashes a smile at the Chosen, "I
                           shall concur with the Seelie Ambassador, even though it might otherwise pain me to do so."

                           "I should also like to add that the Fey do not care about this world any more than any other world on
                           the Material Plane. Our Realm is as diverse as the whole of the Material Plane. We are not *of* this
                           world, but Serran has already said so. Time flows differently for us. At the beginning of your war of 7
                           years, each day in Faerie was a week in Toril. Since the end of the war, due to the lack of Fey here, the
                           time difference is more noticeable. Every day that passes for those in Faerie is two weeks here on
                           Toril. As magic fades, our Realms will grow farther apart and time will flow faster here."

                           He grins, "A number of elves and dragons fled to our Realm. They cannot return, for it has been too
                           long here, yet for them it has not even been 5 years of time. There sorrow is... exquisite." He shakes
                           his head, "But that is beyond the scope of my duties."

                           "The Unseelie Court is content to wait out your destruction or the return of peace. In ten thousand
                           years, which could be a mere century if things turn downhill here, we are certain you will be ready for us
                           once more."

                           "Should some sort of resoltuion be reached, Oberon has sent me with a list of concessions that could
                           lure the Unseelie back to Toril, and in numbers great enough to halt the loss of magic. He feels that
                           we would be better suited to life here in the Seelie's absence, since we are more capable of defending
                           ourselves."

                           The Unseelie Fey takes a seat beside Serran, nodding to the representatives from the Abyss. He licks
                           his lips as he considers Forrester. Valkys grins at the elder druid, "So, Serran, what have I missed?
                           Oberon was most annoyed that the Unseelie were not represented. Care to fill me in?" 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:48 PM                      

                           The Phaerimm emissary, who has been silent and patient, finally loses it's patience at the latest
                           statement from the Faerie Ambassador, and it speaks up telepathically:

                           The Faerie appear to believe themselves immune to the destruction that threatens the rest of us,
                           because they can retreat into Faerie and close the Gates.
                           The Faerie, arguing from this perspective, choose to be totally unreasonable.
                           They do not offer answers.
                           They do not seek compromise.

                           They state our world is a (the next word is purely phaerimm, but it translates to cesspool), and in this
                           they will not live.
                           They will live instead in their primordial paradise, say they.

                           We are the phaerimm, and the future of this world is of interest to us, and since we deem the Faerie
                           are vital to the future of this world, we find that we have no choice but to force the Faerie to fully
                           participate in this forum.
                           Which is to say, they must agree to talk with the rest of us, and they must compromise, and they
                           must offer solutions.

                           Since they have refused to do this, when asked peacefully, the phaerimm and our aboleth allies wish
                           to state the following:

                           We are the Masters of Gates, equal to the Faerie, and we can FORCE the Gates to Faerie to open and
                           stay open.
                           We are the Masters of Summoning, and the Elder Races will come at our call.
                           We cannot control the Elder Races who will come, and who will seek total dominion over ALL they
                           encounter, including us.
                           We will not have to worry about the Elder Races we have summoned.

                           The Elder Races will be summoned by phaerimm within Faerie.
                           The Elder Races will be summoned directly to Faerie.
                           The Elder Races, being what they are, will attack the first people they encounter; they will attack the
                           Faerie.
                           The Elder Races, will wreak havoc and mass destruction upon Faerie.

                           We regret having to make such threats.
                           We do not wish to do this thing, especially considering the long term consequences to this world, and
                           other worlds touched by Faerie.

                           However, it is necessary to remind the Faerie that their safety is an illusion.
                           Their Realm, and the Seelie Court, is not beyond our reach.

                           They cannot stand aside from our wars, and choose to be observers only.
                           Unless they are allowed to stand aside and observe.

                           We do not choose to allow them to do so.

                           The phaerimm and aboleth have spoken. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:50 PM                      

                           One of the Eladrin delegates from Hope Island, a Deva, speaks up slowly:

                           Queen Amaril, as a member of the celestial hosts who follow the same path as you, I must say I
                           applaud your bravery. Few elves would risk so much and forgive so readily as you have just. I will rally
                           as much support for your cause as I can among our ranks.

                           He turns to the Chosen.

                           I must say I am amused by this ruse you have brought together, and I hope it turns out better than it
                           looks so far.
                           Additionally, I think I can assure you that the Eladrin will endeavour to intercept and delay the armies
                           of demonic or primeval - by which I mean Illithid or Phaerimm - extra-planar sources. We cannot
                           completely stop either, but we can delay them enough for you to work out your differences and form a
                           unified defense against a common foe.

                           By the way, Forrester over there - What is his species exactly?

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:59 PM                     

                           Eyes flickering, Valkys looks over at the phaerimm representative in disgust, "I have offered a
                           compromise... of sorts. As far as your idle threats are concerned, I suggest you try. If the Realm of
                           Faerie were like the Material Plane, they might hold some truth, but Faerie is *not* the Material Plane,
                           with myriad deities. The Plane is an extension of Titania's and Oberon's wills. Should they work in
                           concert, as surely they would to extinguish such a threat, the entire plane could be sealed. Of that, I
                           have no doubt."

                           "Besides, you entirely overlook the Unseelie Fey. Not only are we half of the population, we are the
                           half that no one ever wishes to deal with. Underestimate us at your own peril."

                           Valkys shrugs and turns back to Serran, "If this is the state of the negotiations, it is a good thing that
                           I arrived. I'm sure you are an excellent diplomat, but these fools appear to understand only force." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 13) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:09 PM                      

                           The phaerimm ambassador, having just finished threatening the Seelie, glares at the Unseelie in
                           contempt.

                           - - -

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil looks at Reprisal, the emissary of the Technocratic Confederation, and
                           replies:

                           I accept that the Technocratic Confederation has met all of the requirements that I requested.

                           In response, I shall restrain the elven Fleets of Vengeance from attacking the Technocratic
                           Confederation.
                           Furthermore, the elves shall be constrained to abide by all of the restrictions I earlier stated: they
                           shall abide by your laws, they shall treat your people as equals and with respect, they shall lay any
                           quarrels with you to rest, and they shall abstain from the contemplation of any hostilities with you.

                           However, since you are the only emissary to answer me, and accept my requests ...
                           Only to the Technocratic Confederation do I extend my Word.
                           Unless, others will step forward and speak as you have done.

                           She does not smile at the Technocratic emissary, nor does she bow or curtsy. 
                           She extends her arms, towards the emissary, until they are stretched straight out.
                           She turns her hands upward, fingers straight and pointed skyward, with the palms facing outward.

                           It is the elven gesture of peace.

                           Amlaruil conducts this simple movement of her arms and hands as if it were a solemn, formal
                           ceremony - because it is. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:11 PM                      

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil regards the emissary of Hope Island solemnly, then she asks, in her
                           spectral voice:

                           Does Hope Island accept all of my requests? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:22 PM                      

                           The phaerimm ambassador floats up again, regarding the Eladrin ambassador darkly, and again it's
                           telepathic voice is heard:

                           Our threat against the Faerie was meant as a way of forcing them to participate in these discussions,
                           rather than observing only, detached from the process that will decide the fate of all the rest of us.

                           You, the Eladrin, have declared you would support the Faerie.

                           You miss the entire point.

                           If we, the phaerimm, wanted the world to end, it would end.
                           Now.
                           The Gates would be opened, the Elder Race loosed upon this Crystal Sphere, and there would be an
                           ending.

                           Instead, we choose to attend this assemblage.

                           (the phaerimm now seems clearly outraged)

                           I am here, and I have tolerated the presence of the animals, and listened to their noise.
                           It is not the custom of my race to pay heed to animals, except only when they create magic which we
                           find arouses our curiousity.
                           Otherwise, the only use of the animals to us is for our own magical experimentation, and as hosts for
                           our young to feed upon.

                           I am forced to levitate here and LISTEN to the animals, and TALK to the animals - as if they were
                           intelligent beings that were capable of comprehending thought - and the animals have even
                           THREATENED my race, and I have sat here and tolerated this.

                           If I MUST BE MADE to sit and tolerate the babble of mindless animals, then the Faerie must sit down
                           also and actually engage in this forum.
                           We the phaerimm appreciate the importance of the Faerie as the animals do not.
                           We the phaerimm UNDERSTAND that the Faerie are the lifeblood of this world, and it's Weave, and that
                           without them our works and race will be destroyed.

                           The Faerie must participate in this forum, or there is NO final hope, regardless of what the animals
                           decide. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:26 PM                         

                           ((It's Commonwealth, Edena. It may be a confederacy, but it's called the Technocratic Commonwealth.
                              Also, I'd like to know how the parties not controlled by other players react to the proposals. He's
                           not expecting many to join the Commonwealth, but he hopes many would at least think of joining the
                           World Council.))

                           *Turns to the Angelic Representatives*

                           "Would you be opposed to hosting the World Council meetings should it come to realization? The
                           Commonwealth would be more than happy to send workers and materials to construct a grand World
                           Council Chamber of Toril there. If not, we would be able to construct the Chamber in our own capital
                           city..."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:33 PM                      

                           The Eladrin of Hope Island do accept your requests, Queen Amlaruil. We will make the greatest
                           endeavour to ensure that your diplomacy goes smoothly.

                           It turns to the Phaerimm, all smiles. "I'm terribly sorry for the misunderstanding," and here is uses a
                           Phaerimm word that means Phaerimm, as in Not Animal. "I, too, understand what it means to deal
                           with lesser creatures, although I personally believe my method of dealing with them is more humane
                           than yours. I meant no threat to you, and I fully understand your argument with the Faerie. I can
                           assure you that we will send," and here he mutters, "Or at least ATTEMPT to send" continuing "A
                           diplomat to Oberon and Titania. We believe that we can convince them to open a Gate to Elysium, and
                           from there a Gate to Toril, which should allow us much simpler communication."

                           He becomes stern.

                           "And while you ARE the master of Summoning, keep in mind that only the Phaerimm, their allies, and
                           a few select Celestials and Fiends even know of the EXISTENCE of the Elder Races and their nature.
                           Your threat is great, but veiled behind the mask of ignorance. The gun is too big for them to
                           comprehend, and I doubt it will be much use for diplomacy. We highly recommend that you, for now,
                           shelve the option of unleashing the Elder Races."

                           He gets to his feet and starts shouting.

                           "It's a BAD IDEA! By Ao Himself, they are NOT to be used as a mere weapon! Everything - EVERYTHING
                           - Would be rent asunder! It is damnation itself to even speak their true names! I beg of you, do not
                           consider this path!"

                           He senses the stares of the audience and slowly sits, silent.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:34 PM                      

                           "Oh, nor do we have any objections to hosting the Grand Council."

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:37 PM                      

                           The ambassador of the City of Shade speaks up, addressing the Technocratic ambassador, ignoring
                           the infuriated phaerimm ambassador:

                           We agree that a Commonwealth is a good idea, and we believe that a World Council is an even better
                           idea.

                           However, instead the City of Shade joining your Technocratic Commonwealth, we invite the Technocratic
                           Commonweath to join with the City of Shade as a junior partner in a new Netherese Commonwealth.
                           The City would be the capital of the Netherese Commonwealth, and the World Court we would build
                           within it's walls.

                           Obviously, the Technocratic Commonwealth has progressed greatly in magic and science.
                           Join us, and we will open to you the secrets of the truly great magic, the magic of the Arcane Age.
                           The magic that enabled us to reach 10 and 11 layers deep into the Weave.

                           Together, we will build a new world with the Great Magic, and that magic will enrich our people to the
                           level of the Kings of this era, and peace and prosperity will flourish across Toril.

                           We invite the Humanoid Alliance to join, if the Technocratic Commonwealth will agree to this, for they
                           have shown great evolution and talent for magic, great creativity and great potential.

                           We invite any other power to join us, who is interested.

                           Under the Netherese Commonwealth, all of Realmspace will live in contentment and peace, in wealth
                           and splendor, while our mages and scientists explore ever farther into the infinite realm of the Arcane!

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DarkSpeaker 
     Member 
     Member # 8749 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:38 PM                        

                           The Chosen of Mystra are weaklings given power by a goddess who wouldn't know magic from the
                           enchanted rock lodged between her white breasts....the church of the Dark Sun and the church of the
                           Dark Speaker shall see an end to Mystra and her lunatic control over the arcane and divine forces of
                           Faerun...

                           Oops...sorry...got into character there...LOL

                           --------------------

                           RealmsOfEvil.Net - Resources for D20 Villains


                           Posts: 53 | From: Temple, TX | Registered: Dec 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 8) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:42 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 At this point (TAKE NOTE) the shade of Queen Amlaruil, quiet until now, speaks:

                                 The elven Fleets of Vengeance prepare to come to Realmspace, vowing never to end
                                 the war they bring until every last Humanoid in Realmspace and every last collaborator
                                 of the Humanoids is likewise exterminated.
                                 Your emissaries will not be heeded ... even the ambassadors of the Faerie and Elves
                                 from Maztica would find their efforts futile.

                                 I offer to do this thing.
                                 I offer to compell the elves to concede peace.
                                 I offer to compell the elves to concede forgiveness, by force if needed.
                                 I offer to compell the elves to come to this world, and formally agree to treaties of
                                 peace with all the powers herein.

                                 However, I will not do any of these things, if my conditions are not met.

                                 My conditions are as follows:

                                 You must accept the right of elves to be in Realmspace and upon Toril.
                                 You must accept the right of elves to remain in Realmspace and to live upon Toril.
                                 You must grant a reasonable amount of space, both in Realmspace and upon all your
                                 worlds, including Toril, for the elves to live in.
                                 You must allow the elves to intermingle with you, even as NeoIllithid, dwarf, humanoid,
                                 and men intermingle in the Technomancy today.
                                 You must treat the elves as your equals, with the same respect and courtesy with
                                 which NeoIllithid treats man, and dwarf treats gnome, and humanoid treats humanoid -
                                 which is to say, you must treat the elves well.

                                 In return, the elves will be compelled to treat you with equal respect and courtesy.
                                 In return, the elves must accept the overlordship of whatever nation they live in.
                                 In return, the elves are forbidden to make war upon you.
                                 In return, the elves must put aside the past, and forgive.

                                 These conditions apply to the gold, silver, green, wild, and sea elves who survived by
                                 fleeing to other Crystal Spheres and other Planes - they are a sizeable remnant.
                                 These conditions apply to ALL the elves of the Elven Imperial Navy.
                                 These conditions apply to all the elves of other Crystal Spheres and Planes who would
                                 come here.

                                 How will I enforce this decree?

                                 This is how ...

                                 The shade of Alustriel gestures, and a power -not yet mentioned on this board - is seen
                                 by all as if from a great distance.
                                 For the spirits of the elves did not retreat to Arvandor in peace, after the Cataclysm -
                                 they remained in undeath upon Toril, and until now they have been quiescient, asleep.

                                 Now, those in the Court behold the watchnorns arise.
                                 Watchnorns, who appear as spectral elves, sparkling like a shimmering of stars,
                                 wielding tremendous powers of negative energy.
                                 Yet they cannot rise without a purpose, and without a summons. That is a restriction
                                 they cannot overcome.

                                 Queen Amlaruil speaks, again, this time directly to the Humanoid emissary, Forrester:

                                 I have had the power to punish you and your race for your deeds, since the Cataclysm.
                                 However, I acknowledge the fault of the elves, both in starting the war, and in the
                                 destruction we caused.
                                 I, Queen Amlaruil, apologize to the Humanoid emissary for our past misdeeds.

                                 (she bows her head)

                                 I, Queen Amlaruil, repent. I repent.
                                 The watchnorns, the spirits of the dead, also repent.

                                 And in our undeath, we are punished for our deeds - denied the Afterlife, denied
                                 Arvandor, bound to eternal undeath and servitude upon this world instead, and never
                                 to know peace: such is the Fate we brought upon ourselves with our actions.

                                 We repent.

                                 I offer to restrain the elven Fleets of Vengeance, and to constrain the elves to peace
                                 and forgiveness.
                                 If you will agree to the terms that I have laid out.

                                 The choice, is yours.


                           The emissary of the Humanoids sighs.

                           Will you never learn, Queen? Never?! You lost the war and your home sunk into the sea. And yet you
                           make demands?! 

                           My people are to not only ACCEPT elves among them, but invite them from OTHER CRYSTAL
                           SPHERES?! 

                           The entire problem with this conference is that every single petty little god and force from off-planet is
                           willing to destroy Toril to get their jollies off. Toril is for Those Who Live Here, no others! There is no
                           Right of Return for your elves, Queen. They were not born here, why should they live here? The
                           Technomancy belongs here. The Humanoids belong here. The Dwarves belong here. And yes, even
                           any elves that survived the War of Liberation belong here. 

                           And, unfortunately, we can't seem to get rid of the Kender. 

                           But NEW elves? I think NOT! Toril has been through enough -- we need no new troublemakers. We do
                           not need the Angels, who belong on their own plane. Nor the devils, or the demons, or any others. We
                           can take care of ourselves! 

                           I am willing to compromise with you though, Queen, for you are still an inhabitant of Toril, and it
                           seems you can provide us some service. 

                           If it will mean you will stay the hand of these fleets . . . we will not seek the destruction of the elves of
                           Maztica. If the Technomancy should invite elves to live with them, we shall not attack the elves who
                           live within, nor the Technomancy (of course). We shall do our diplomatic best . . but we will be wary! 

                           It took your death for you to realize the errors of your ways, Queen. And the living elves still clearly
                           wish to destroy us utterly. While we will not be blackmailed into allowing these would-be murderers to
                           wander freely among us, we will not oppose your plan to bring SOME elves to Toril. 

                           Let us find out whether, in small numbers, we can live peacefully side by side. And whether they
                           secretly plan to destroy us from within. 

                           We will take things from there. After all, there's no rush. It isn't as though you are going anywhere, is
                           it? 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           -- And no, I do not believe that you can Compel the elves to follow your every whim. I thought you
                           were in favor of freedom for all peoples? Will you be employing some sort of mind control on them, to
                           turn their attitude towards us from sheer hatred to one of jovial friendship? I'll believe it when I see it. 

                           -- And to my friends the Technomancy. Have you no eyes? Do you really believe that the elves who so
                           earnestly sought your destruction, and the destruction of Toril itself, can change so quickly? Do you
                           believe that the attitude of their Entire People can change with the wink of an eye? What happens
                           when they come here and complain of the pollution, complain about our mining, complain about the
                           slight risks of our nuclear power? Will you bow down before them and scrape to their will? 

                           If you wish to continue on this path, so be it. Who knows what might happen? We will support you, as
                           we have always supported you. But take care. Great care. 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:46 PM                     

                           Valkys glares at the Phaerimm, "I suggest you stop whining to the angels. They are as entirely
                           powerless in regards to forcing the Faerie to do anything as you are. Serran's presence here says a
                           great deal. That *I* am here, an actual Fey, should speak worlds to all of you."

                           "Science has caused many worlds to drift away from Faerie. It has happened before and it will happen
                           again. The process is in motion here even as I speak. The Fey, and I speak for all of my kind, Seelie
                           and Unseelie, do not like to see this separation. But we will only return when we are certain of our
                           safety. Serran has the right of it."

                           "Our survival in the face of technology has been quite simple. And it is no secret. Science does not
                           function in Faerie. The laws that govern our Realm are different in small, but essential ways. And that
                           is *one* of the concessions necessary to draw back the Fey. Wherever we live, we demand the right to
                           alter the laws of nature so that your science does not function."

                           "As far as a final solution... Many worlds have developed without magic after science was discovered.
                           We hate to see this happen, but it *is* a viable option for any who do not require magic to survive."

                           Valkys addresses the Eladrin, "If you wish to ignore a representative of Oberon, so be it. I am here at
                           his command. I am a trusted advisor and if you continue to act as if I were not here, I am going to
                           get very annoyed. If Oberon wanted to address you himself, he would be here. I am as close as you
                           will get." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:47 PM                     

                           *looks at the phaerimm with the same look he would give a mentally defective cub*

                           "You wish to force the Fey to participate; there are two representatives here, one more than the phaerimm
                           bothered to send."

                           "You wish to force the Fey to offer suggestions; we have, your disagreeing with an opinion does not cause it
                           to cease to exist."

                           "You threaten as a way to force us to accept that it would be safe to agree with you; I am glad you are...not
                           animal, it would be an insult to animals."

                           "There are many here I disagree with, but most of them seem rational, you do not."

                           *and with that, Serran falls attentively silent again*

                           Serran

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:53 PM                      

                           The Phaerimm grins - it's not recognizable as a grin by anyone present, but it's a grin nevertheless -
                           like the Cat That Swallowed the Canary, and it speaks:

                           Yes! 
                           The Eladrin, comprehends!
                           The Eladrin, comprehends what the animals do not.
                           It understands the full nature of the threat we hang over all of Realmspace.

                           We will not unleash this threat, however.
                           Not unless the animals unleash their weapons - children playing around with tools they cannot even
                           begin to comprehend - and the result of that unleashing is the destruction of our world.

                           We keep this threat over you because you ARE animals, and you ARE playing around with that which
                           you cannot comprehend, and you risk total destruction of Realmspace in so doing.

                           Thus, we make you behave.

                           Had we foreseen that the animals would tamper with the Weave, and foolishly try to comprehend and
                           employ that which is so beyond them ...
                           We would have long ago acted, and removed the animals, and ended their threat.

                           As we have failed in our foresight, we must TOLERATE (the Phaerimm ambassador is fighting to
                           contain it's fury) this Court of Animals, and the chatter of animals, and the THREATS of animals.

                           (The Phaerimm lapses into silence, fuming, absolutely furious, while it's beholder guards
                           contemptuously regard the gathering.)

                           - - -

                           The Shade of Amlaruil turns to the angelic representative from Hope Isle, and she actually smiles.
                           For a brief moment, the Queen of Evermeet is back, in all her radiant beauty, smiling a warm smile at
                           the emissary.
                           Then she dims, and her smile fades.

                           She then BOWS to the angelic emissary from Hope Island.
                           She then extends her arms, lifts her hands palm outward, her fingers pointed skyward, and again she
                           thus formally declares peace ... this time with Hope Isle.

                           She gives a spectral whisper:

                           We look to the Light.
                           Or, we have tried to look to the Light.
                           We failed, and thus our punishment is upon us, and to remain as we are is the Fate decreed.

                           Yet I will look to the Light again, and atone for past misdeeds, and in repentence perhaps there is
                           hope for our people ... there is no hope in Darkness. 
                           We will pray for mercy, and forgiveness, knowing that neither will come for free, and we will work for
                           hope, and for the future.

                           I shall restrain the elves from Hope Island, and they shall be compelled to all the terms laid down
                           earlier. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:55 PM                     

                           Valkys leans over to Serran, nodding towards Forrester and whispers, "If these negotiations fail, I think
                           I'll call a Wild Hunt for him. I think I'd like to have him roasted with cream sauce." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 10:02 PM                         

                           ((Who the hell are the Netherese? Is this some sort of satirical ploy to denigrate the Commonwealth's
                           proposal? Or do they think their's is a better idea? I really don't know anything about FR so I couldn't
                           tell you what the Prime Minister would do in that situation just yet...))

                           "Uh... well, um, I think my original proposal of housing the Council Chamber on Hope Island would be
                           the most agreeable one for everyone. Everyone trusts the Angels, not everyone trusts you or I...

                           "Lord Forrester, I must confess that while I understand your long hatred for the elves, I do not see the
                           ration behind it. This racial war has gone on for millenia and I've seen no reason for it in my lifetime.
                           You grew up hating the elves. Do you know for what reason? Originally, I mean, not a personal
                           reason... I do welcome your statement in that you will not attack the Commonwealth's citizens in any
                           way. I, in return, do pledge that this confederacy is a democratic institution, a responsible government,
                           and therefore, the likelihood of an elven-dominated Parliament and Judiciary is highly unlikely...

                           "I will also tell you that our Codified Constitution is still under review and that the Confederation
                           Papers have been signed. We plan on having three branches of government: a Judiciary branch, a
                           Legislative (Government) Branch, and the Executive Branch (the Presidency, which has not been
                           installed yet). I am the Prime Minister and acting President until our Constitution is ratified and
                           patriated. While the Prime Minister serves primarily a domestic role, the President and Secretaries of
                           State control foreign policy, the military and other such things.

                           "While it is conceivable, down the line, that an elf could come to power, we have made it so s/he could
                           only serve for two terms of five years before forced out of the Presidential office. I will say, though,
                           that the office of Prime Minister has no such restriction. S/he is merely the leader of the party with the
                           most seats in our Lower House of Parliament who serves for as long as his/her party so wishes it...

                           "In short, Lord Forrester, you should not worry of another purely elven controlled nation. We have
                           transcended race, or at least have taken the steps to do so."

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 14) The Second IR*

Blood Jester 
     Member 
     Member # 1651 
                              posted December 03, 2001 10:29 PM                     

                           *raises eyebrow at Valkys*

                           "I accept that it is your nature, and do respect The Wild Hunt, but I have yet to eat today, so if you could
                           restrain your imagery just a bit?"

                           --------------------

                           Laugh 'til you die.


                           Posts: 402 | From: Fairfield, CT, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 03, 2001 10:45 PM                     

                           Iuz slowly claps, a smirk creeps across his lips?.

                           Well, isn?t this just precious. A few honeyed words from Mystra?s godlings, and a dead elf and everyone
                           one is just willing to forget old grievances and come together in peace an harmony. It just about
                           brings a tear to my eye?.

                           BAH!!

                           And how long will this Utopia last? A generation? Two? Not happy with the last death toll; is that it?
                           Want to rest for a while, produce even more offspring and then try for a larger tally? Silly mortals, I
                           think that you are forgetting something?.and this might be the only thing the devils, and the demons
                           that I represent, agree upon. At your core?at the core of each and every one of your mortal
                           hearts?you are all evil. That is correct?EVIL! Do not deny it. Oh, a small few you might be able to
                           suppress it for a while, even perhaps purge it completely, but overall, as a whole, you all?elf, dwarf,
                           gnome, human, and humanoid?are all evil. You all lust, you covet, you hate?oh yes, you hate?even
                           now with your own deaths and the death of this pathetic mud ball that you all call home being made
                           clear, many of you sit around plotting and scheming offering olive branches with one hand while your
                           other conceals a dagger. It is this evil that allows the powers Infernal and Abyssal to snatch your souls
                           so easily. Believe me, I can taste the hate on each one of your souls, and I say it tastes good.

                           I say this. Only the strong, should survive. Only the strong should rule, and deep within all of your
                           hearts, you know I speak the truth. You all covet leadership and dominion, as you should, as is right.
                           The Humanoids, look at them, their origins were humble, pathetic even. Yet now they stand before
                           you strong, capable of enforcing their will if they desire. They were beneath all of you, now they are
                           more powerful than most of you here. This is right; this is how all of you should behave. You all want
                           the power. You all want to seize it. Even those of you who are too weak to desire dominion will try to
                           grab it, if only in self-preservation.

                           Can?t you see, there can never be a lasting peace; at best all you can do is postpone the inevitable.
                           Armageddon will happen. The Chosen cannot prevent it; a host of Solars cannot prevent it. It is your
                           nature. You will go to war again, and it will be worse than it was before. You will destroy yourselves.
                           Why postpone the evitable? Do it, I say. Establish once and for all the pecking order of Toril! Will
                           many of the weak and unfit be removed from your "herds"? Most assuredly. But as assuredly, you
                           mortals are like weeds, difficult to eliminate completely. Those who survive will have earned the right
                           to survive.

                           And for those of you who deny the truth of my words, I say you are simply frightened sheep and are
                           already proving yourselves unfit to survive.

                           Iuz then leans back into The Throne Of Skulls.

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 10:48 PM                      

                           The dwarven ambassador speaks up:

                           We believe the Technocratic Confederation is a good idea, and we endorse it.
                           The dwarves, would join this Confederation.

                           - - -

                           The gnomish ambassador speaks up:

                           We wish to remain a neutral power, as we always were.
                           We wish no hostilities with anyone, which means we cannot ally with anyone, for all of you have
                           enemies.

                           - - -

                           The phaerimm speaks up

                           Without the Faerie, you're done for.
                           And animals do not rule.
                           Intelligent beings rule.

                           - - -

                           The ambassador from the City of Shade speaks up:

                           We believe it would be best if the angels were left out of this.
                           We do not believe the World Court should be on Hope Island.
                           Why?
                           The politics of the Planars.
                           Compared to their politics and problems, ours are nothing.

                           We cannot accept joining the Technocracy.
                           That would be like your modern great city of Waterdeep being ruled from a small town.
                           The wise should be the rulers, and it takes great wisdom to become an archmage or archmagistress.
                           The unwise do not last long in the arcane arts.
                           We have the wisdom, the strength, and the determination to truly unite Toril, to make your dream of
                           technocracy succeed.
                           All we ask is that you allow us the chance.

                           If you won't, then we will simply remain neutral.
                           We have no quarrel with the Technocracy.

                           - - -

                           The drow ambassador speaks up:

                           When the war starts, and the war WILL start - you fools, the Deep Illithid are getting ready to blot out
                           the sun, and here you sit babbling! - we will not be here.
                           Once the war is concluded, we will simply step in to fill the void, and there will be your world peace.

                           But, let's assume for a moment that your Technocracy idea is a good one - it is sacrilege, but let's
                           humor you:

                           What about our religion?
                           Assuming we DISOBEY Lolth, and decide to coexist with your religions, and you, and we do not strike
                           when sacrilege is uttered against Lolth ...

                           Our religion involves the sacrifice of living beings, and it involves necromantic rituals, and it involves a
                           lot of very secret things that I shall not go into.

                           Would your Technocracy tolerate our sacrifice of living beings?
                           I think not.
                           Would your Technocracy tolerate us wearing the tokens of our faith, such as our whips?
                           I think not.
                           Would your Technocracy tolerate our rituals and ceremonies?
                           Probably not.

                           We know you for what you are: you desire power and dominance just like we do, and your government
                           would be just as oppressive and deadly as the illithid or the aboleth.

                           - - -

                           The scro representative arrives, just in time to hear about the elven Fleets of Vengeance.
                           The response is pretty abrupt:

                           THE ELVES ARE PREPARING WHAT?????

                           - - -

                           The Githyanki representative comments:

                           We think that, instead of a Commonwealth, there should be a Queen ruling over the Technocracy.
                           We like your idea, Reprisal, but we believe one, strong, central authority is best.
                           When power is divolved into councils and lesser individuals, it weakens the power of the nation to act
                           in times of crisis.

                           - - -

                           The kender representative sulks, and says:

                           I still believe the Angels could do it right, and I still believe everyone should give them the terrible
                           weapons.
                           And it would be nice if everyone was polite, and stopped acting like angry gully dwarves.

                           - - -

                           The Chosen look up, and the Chosen who is actual an undead - you can see right through her,
                           speaks:

                           I wish to address a misunderstanding of the Faerie and the Unseelie.
                           We have consulted Mystra on this matter, and we are absolutely sure of what we are about to say:

                           The evolvement of technology in this Crystal Sphere, Realmspace, will not diminish Faerie.
                           It may be true, in other Crystal Spheres, but it is not true here.
                           The concept of Technomancy - technology and magic combined - would have failed early on, in our
                           opinion.

                           Therefore, we conclude that the evolvement of tools - what everyone calls technology - in no way
                           signifies that the Faerie must depart.

                           We also know that the Faerie, or at least Gates to the Realm of Faerie, are required to keep the
                           Weave strong.

                           We believe the world is a much poorer place without the Faerie, regardless of whether others can figure
                           alternate ways of saving our world, and we, the Chosen, would welcome the Faerie back - we would also
                           welcome the Unseelie back, too, for they are a part of Faerie - were they to choose to return.

                           We do not condone or condemn the idea of a Commonwealth, whatever form it might take.
                           We will watch, and we will listen, and you will decide what manner of government you have, and not the
                           Chosen of Mystra.

                           We agree to the terms of the shade of Queen Amlaruil, and we expect her to give her Word in return
                           to us.

                           (Queen Amlaruil does.)

                           - - -

                           When Forrester has completed his statements, Queen Amlaruil looks at him, and her face is sad, and
                           hard too.
                           She speaks in her spectral voice:

                           All I ask, really, is that elves have their own realms, and are allowed to mingle freely with the other
                           races.
                           And that they are not persecuted, war is not made upon them.
                           That they have a chance to share in the beauty and grandeur that the Technocracy, Chosen,
                           NeoIllithid, and others will build.

                           That is all I ask.

                           If you will grant that, I will restrain the elven fleets, and I and my watchnorns will compell them to
                           accept my terms.
                           My terms will be very bitter to them, for they seek vengeance and destruction, and I shall demand
                           they cease all hostilities, and behave themselves, and search in their hearts for not only forgiveness,
                           but repetence and apology for dark acts committed.

                           However, if you will not agree to my conditions, I will not restrain them.

                           I will restrain them from the Technocracy and from Hope Island, and from others who will agree to my
                           requests, but unless the Humanoids agree, I shall allow the elves to do with them as they will. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:02 PM                      

                           Upon hearing the words of Iuz, here are some responses:

                           The drow ambassador smiles warmly at Iuz, and applauds, then comments that someone here has
                           some sense after all.
                           The phaerimm ambassador nods it's agreement with Iuz.
                           The githyanki ambassador eyes Iuz warily.
                           The dwarven, gnomish, and halfling ambassadors glare at Iuz in fury, denunciations ready on their
                           lips.
                           The emissaries from Zakhara boo loudly, and then they throw their support behind Reprisal and his
                           Technocracy.
                           The emissary from Maztica just watches glumly, shaking his head.
                           The emissary from the Tuigan blinks, then wonders at these so called civilized people.

                           The Chosen, sigh, and some of them look weary (which is saying something, for the Chosen do not
                           tire)

                           The kender ambassador, however, becomes furious and he answers Iuz:

                           The kender are NOT evil! (It is true: It is physically impossible for a kender to have an evil alignment,
                           even by magic)
                           The kender are good people, and we think you're stupid!
                           You talk about the big, powerful people ruling us all, and that being right.
                           Well, I say that the nice people, the kind people, should rule.

                           When good people, nice people, rule, then everyone is happy and content.
                           Everyone has all the food they need, and good houses to live in, and everyone smiles and says hello
                           to you in the street and wants to sit and talk.

                           What is the matter with all of you?
                           Can't you see the obvious?
                           The good people, the nice people, should rule.

                           I don't know WHAT happened to him (points to Iuz.)
                           Maybe the gully dwarves tortured him, or the draconians brainwashed him, or perhaps he got lost in
                           the Blood Sea or something, but he's strange.
                           How could anyone think such strange thoughts as this Iuz? Why, even the gully dwarves don't think
                           that strangely!

                           (At this point, half the Court breaks up in roaring laughter.)

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:02 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 The Githyanki representative comments:

                                 We think that, instead of a Commonwealth, there should be a Queen ruling over the
                                 Technocracy.
                                 We like your idea, Reprisal, but we believe one, strong, central authority is best.
                                 When power is divolved into councils and lesser individuals, it weakens the power of the
                                 nation to act in times of crisis.


                           "The Commonwealth is built upon the notions of plurality, democracy and equality. A Queen, or any
                           form of Monarch, is not conducive to that ideal. We did, however, toy with the idea of a Constitutional
                           Monarchy, where we would have a Royal Family having some say in the governance of the
                           Commonwealth, but we decided to go with an elected President. As far as weakening decisive power,
                           we do have a War Measures Act which, in times of crisis, will enable the Prime Minister, his Cabinet,
                           and the President and his Secretaries of State to rule by decree until the crisis is averted.

                           "You did not, however, comment on the possibility of a World Council. Would you be opposed to
                           joining such an organization?

                           "As far as the Drow are concerned, we do have sections in our Charter of Rights and Freedoms
                           explaining the Freedom of Religious and Philosophical Thought, but it does not take precedence over
                           the Right to Safety, Life and Existence. If you were to reform your religion in such a way to conform to
                           our Law, we would welcome any drow into the Commonwealth.

                           "I should speak of the details with the Chosen, as well as my compatriots here... If a World Council
                           was to be made, we would have to divide it up into branches of government: (1) A Security Council, (2)
                           a Legislative Assembly, and (3) a Neutral, and International Court. As of yet, we are open to
                           discussion on the make-up and structure of said institutions. This is all, of course, supposing that a
                           good portion, if not all, of the nations join such a Council.

                           "What say you all?"

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:18 PM                      

                           (Well, what does everyone say to Reprisal's statement?)

                           The shade of Amlaruil continues to look at Forrester.

                           The Phaerimm ambassador comments:

                           We the phaerimm are equal to the planars here, at least.
                           We the phaerimm are superior to all of the mortal races here.
                           We are so far superior to the animals here that they cannot even grasp the difference between us.
                           To allow animals to govern us is the height of absurdity: I literally cannot believe this was even
                           suggested.
                           I will continue to float here, and listen - and hope that one of you comes up with an INTELLIGENT
                           suggestion.

                           As for our opinion?
                           The phaerimm believe that all magic and technology should be taken from the animals, and the
                           animals should be corralled.
                           The NeoIllithid, the Deep Illithid if they will learn any sense, the Faerie, the Dragons, the Githyanki,
                           and the others who are worthy of consideration could then actually have a serious conference about the
                           future of Toril.

                           We would advocate a society where the government's primary purpose is defense against extraplanar
                           and otherworld threats - we are talking about REAL threats here, not this nonsense being discussed by
                           the animals.
                           Under this loose government, all beings would have their own individual domains, and all due freedom
                           to explore the secrets of the Weave.
                           Beings would be free to cooperate or not cooperate as they wished, and those who offended would be
                           killed by those they offended - no legal system is needed to resolve such disputes.
                           Magic would supply all the needs of the individual, so your so-called society in which you must rely on
                           each other for survival, would not exist in the world we propose.
                           We would not GIVE out our magic to the lesser races - magic is to be learned, and if they cannot learn,
                           they cannot survive. 
                           Those that can learn, will survive, and can peacefully co-exist with us, the phaerimm.

                           Thus have we lived, and we have known peace amongst our own kind.
                           We have never needed your justice, for individual disputes are just that, and we do not need
                           complicated laws, for each of us works alone, and we do not need society, for we are self sufficient.

                           - - -

                           The dwarven ambassador comments:

                           I fully support the ambassador of the Technocratic Commonwealth, and the dwarves will support it
                           also.
                           There are no higher principals than the principals of justice and equality, and the Technocracy
                           advocates both.
                           We value life, and we cherish it while we have it, and the humans of the Technocracy share our values,
                           and we applaud them.
                           We believe in a firm and strong government, but a government that is also fair, just, and responsive
                           to the needs of it's people, and the Technocracy is advocating this.
                           We believe in freedom of religion, and we do not believe religions should kill people in dark rituals,
                           and we do not believe religions should persecute others (he glares at the drow emissary), and the
                           Technocracy stands with us on this.
                           We believe the World Forum is an idea of genius.
                           Did the Chosen not contrive to gather us all together, so that war could be averted by civilized
                           discussion?
                           A World Forum would allow this discussion to continue indefinitely, and thus wars could not start.
                           For all the nations of Toril and Realmspace could discuss their differences, and stamp wars out before
                           they started.

                           We euthusiastically endorse the Technocratic Commonwealth, and the dwarves will join this
                           Commonwealth - assuming we are allowed fair representation, obviously - when it is formed.

                           - - -

                           The Githyanki ambassador chimes in, and she says:

                           Sadly, I cannot agree.
                           When an enemy is bearing down on your city, you cannot turn the matter over to a committee.
                           You do not do so in your human cities. You have a standing commander who oversees all the city's
                           defenses, and she must be obeyed. You even kill those who disobey your commanders.
                           This system of a commander with a chain of military command protects your cities from attack, just as
                           it protects ours.

                           Why is our proposal so ridiculous? Why can it not be considered? (she is serious) What is so awful
                           about what we propose?
                           Why, is not your Silverymoon ruled by a Queen, and was it not one of your greatest cities prior to the
                           Seven Year War?
                           Was not the legendary city of Myth Drannor not under the rule of one elf, the Coronal Eltargrim, and
                           did it not become the greatest city in all elvendom?
                           For that matter, are not the Faerie ruled by Queen Titania?

                           We believe in the idea of a Technocracy.
                           We believe there should be an absolute monarch, a Queen - or a King if you prefer that.
                           This monarch should be selected according to wisdom, intelligence, determination, experience, and
                           should have a proven record of courage and combat.
                           Strong underlings should exist to aid the Queen in making decisions, passing laws, and exacting
                           justice.
                           A military chain of command should exist from the Queen on down to the common Knight.

                           - - -

                           At this point several of the Zakharan ambassadors half-heartedly throw their support behind Reprisal,
                           and endorse his proposal for a demoncratic Technocratic Commonwealth.
                           Heavily because their nations are already allied with the Technocracy, and out of fear of the other
                           powers present in the Court.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:28 PM                     

                           Iuz chuckles

                           At least the talking rat has more courage than his supposed betters. You go ahead and think whatever
                           you want of me. At least you have to courage to express your opinion. A very dangerous thing to do to
                           something that could crush you like a grape, but it more than most of the creatures here are capable
                           of. As far as the rest of you, call me names, and laugh at me if it makes you feel brave. Steel
                           yourselves against my words. Make your "peace" to spite me if you want. But I say this; spite is also a
                           violent and evil emotion. So, all you do is prove me right. 

                           Iuz looks into the kender?s heart and creates some small trinket that he detects the kender would
                           desire. Iuz tosses it to the kender.

                           You amuse me kender, so take it so your family can tell the tale of how you stood down the mighty
                           god Iuz and survived to tell the tale.

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: johnbrown ]

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:33 PM                     

                           Valkys nods at Iuz's comment, but it is unclear whether he is in agreement. 

                           He chuckles at the Kender's comment, assuming it is a joke, no matter how seriously it may or may
                           not have been intended.

                           When the Githyanki speaks he nods, then frowns, "In point of fact, the Faerie are ruled by Queen
                           Titania *AND* King Oberon. But I do agree that the fastest way to completely foul any good idea is to
                           give it to a committee. This assembly is a good example. Nothing seems to be getting done. 

                           The idea of a representative body in which each faction has an equal say is certainly not a new idea. It
                           has merit. But I find myself in agreement with certain other members of our assembly. We are not all
                           equal, in number or in wisdom I suspect. But that is yet again beside the point. A monarchy cannot
                           succeed. No single power is strong enough to hold the throne uncontested. Therefore, a council will be
                           necessary.

                           And of course, Iuz will proven correct or incorrect based on your actions in this council. I look forward to
                           witnessing the Empirical evidence." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 15) The Second IR*

Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:37 PM                         

                           "War is too important for the Generals, my dear Githyanki Ambassador. It is too important for
                           politicians. War is something that needs to be dealt with on all levels. Of course, the physical defense
                           of our Commonwealth is to be headed up by Military Commmanders: the Field Marshall, the Sea
                           Marshall and the Air Marshall, but defense is far more than armies and weapons. The Technocratic
                           Commonwealth fights just wars.

                           "Trusting too much power in one individual is tempting Fate. A man can break, he can falter, he can
                           lose his sense of ethics and morality. Where the individual fails, the collective minds of our elected
                           leaders will succeed. Too many eggs... 

                           "We, as a civilization, have transcended the need of single, concentrated rule. We are able to
                           communicate across thousands of miles in an instant, we have the science and technology to utilize
                           the data we've collected, and we can analyze that data and make the best choices. No one man, or
                           woman, short of the Gods, can handle that much information, that much power without it corrupting
                           him.

                           "Feudal monarchies were never very egalitarian, nor were they conducive to a progressive society.
                           Those with power always had the incentive to keep things as they are, and as anyone, even Iuz, knows
                           that stagnation leads to extinction. Monarchies may have been needed in the times of sword and bow,
                           but now, the world has become much more complex. Our weapons are just as much the information we
                           collect as the rifles in our hands, the ships in the sea, and the planes and missiles in the air.

                           "No. We have no need for a monarchy. As much as we respect the existence of such things outside of
                           the Commonwealth, we respectively decline the utilization of such an ... antiquated institution of rule.
                           Power lies in the people, not in an individual, be they martially or divinely annointed."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 222 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:39 PM                     

                           Ah, old scro allies. Welcome, welcome. 

                           Let us put our petty squabbles behind us. A fleet of elven ships have gathered in Realmspace. They
                           seem to have a problem with what happened lo those forty years ago, and have gathered up allies
                           from a dozen Spheres in order to attack us! 

                           Their dead Queen insists that she can stay their hand, so we are in . . . negotiations. So to speak. 

                           I realize that with your help, we could wipe them from existence -- but it might mean the destruction of
                           the land that we took so long to finally conquer. I would avoid bloodshed, if possible. 

                           What say you?

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:45 PM                      

                           (Please pardon me. I have written somewhere around 5 major speeches, and around 20 lesser
                           speeches, in the last 4 hours. All on the spur of the moment. I am tired.
                           Give me a break, and I shall return later. Please continue to post your comments. Trust me when I
                           say I will read them all, and respond appropriately ...)

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:50 PM                     

                           Another thing -- Queen. Do you really think that you could make the fleets attack only *part* of Toril
                           with their great weapons? If they hold back that much, we will blow them out of the sky. 

                           There are only three possibilities. They will destroy Toril, and leave with their lives; destroy Toril, but
                           perish; or fail to destroy Toril, and perish. At the level of our technology, I am afraid they cannot pick
                           and choose what will be destroyed and what will not be. The forces involved are simply too great. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker
                           [Signing out for another evening!]

                           [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 04, 2001 12:02 AM                     

                           Edena, when you get a chance, could you possibly tell us how much longer until the Elven Vengance
                           fleet arrives? (I'm assuming the conference has been going on for about 4 days, now.)

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 04, 2001 01:21 AM                        

                           hmmm... coomonwealth...

                           well I will defiantely listen to both proposals for commonwealth and might even join one, or the other
                           or both.

                           *zouron turns to the kender*

                           Though Forrester would defiantely want to get rid of you and so far, your kind have always been
                           welcom in my lands, and if you need a place to be... well the lack of a better word, kendaric, then I am
                           sure we can work such a place out.

                           * My personal point of elves do not change, nor with your words. Elves are welcome in my nation, they are
                           welcome to join the society, they are welcome to live in the woodland cities as well, but I cannot grand them
                           a land of their own, for I see no reason for them to be any different in needs then most. The kenders are
                           another matter though, their handling traditions makes them an obvious target for those that do not have
                           these believes. And as for your fleet, feel free to bring them in, we survived before, we will again, and I think
                           we can all agree here, that noone will bow to treats, those days are already over.

_*looks to Iuz*

                           you are no better then the rest of us, you might be a demi power, but no more then that, if you were
                           so great then you would not need ´Mr. Forrester's help.

                           *turns to the Feys*

                           magic here will not fail and fade away for the very reason that several nations is dedicated to magic
                           only, even in my lands and I am sure in others we work to make magic and technology work perfectly
                           together, for the betterment of us and the natural world. As far as Fey go, feeel free to visit, as I said
                           we are students of knowledge, and all are welcome to share it, so if you want to evalute feel free.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 02:12 AM                      

                           The kender takes the trinket, looks at it in delight, gives Iuz a big thank you, and pockets it.

                           - - -

                           To answer your question, Balor: nobody knows how long it will be before the elven Fleet of Vengeance
                           attacks.

                           - - -

                           The Scro ambassador growls a welcome to Forrester, then growls very unwelcomingly to the shade of
                           Queen Amlaruil, and snarls:

                           We have massive fleets of our OWN sitting in the Crystal Spheres connected to Realmspace, ready to
                           come here both via the Phlogiston and via Gates.
                           If your elven friends show their ugly faces, we are quite capable of annihilating them.
                           Annihilating them long before they even REACH Toril, much less have a chance to attack it.

                           - - -

                           (EVERYONE NOTE: THIS IS IMPORTANT)

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil looks at both the Humanoid ambassador (Forrester), and the Scro/Gith
                           ambassador, and says with an air of finality:

                           All that I really ask is that the elves be a part of the new society, and the new nation or nations, of
                           Toril and Realmspace.
                           Living in peace with the other races, working together with the other races, savoring life with the other
                           races.

                           I consider this to be a reasonable request, and I will not change it.

                           Most of the elves in the Imperial Fleet do not desire to live on Toril: a minority of them wish to do so,
                           along with the native elves who are exiles.

                           I offer to restrain the elves because of past wrongs committed, and in constraining my own people I
                           seek to redress the past.

                           However, there are limits to penance, and this is my limit.

                           I look into your hearts, and I see in your refusal, to accept the reasonable requests I have placed
                           before you, the hatred and anger unquenched and unappeased that so clearly shines to all with eyes
                           that can truly see.
                           If you must choose hate and anger, and turn your backs upon me and upon what I have proposed,
                           then ...

                           I will turn my back upon you

                           I will not succor you.

                           I will ask you one more time for your answer.
                           I will accept your next answer, as your final answer.
                           And the Fate that is then decreed, for good or for evil, is upon your heads.

                           The Chosen look at each other, and their faces are grave, as they communicate telepathically.
                           Then the lady Chosen of Waterdeep, their spokeswoman, speaks:

                           We greatly resent this speech, which we perceive to be coercion and blackmail.
                           The elves, as Forrester has accused, committed atrocities when they were losing the war, effectively
                           escalating said war beyond our darkest nightmares.
                           Now, the Queen states that it must be her way, or else she allows the fleet to descend and cause
                           Armaggedon.
                           Forrester's accusations that it must be the elven way, or else, ring true in our ears.

                           We, the Chosen, feel that this ultimatum to the Humanoid emissary is counterproductive, vindictive,
                           and completely out of line, and we are siding with Forrester.

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil regards the Chosen, and there is fire in her eyes, and steel in her voice,
                           as she says:

                           I and the people I loved were massacred, to the least and last, without provocation or just reason.
                           Although we committed crimes, the punishment inflicted upon us is out of all proportion.

                           I am not asking for vengeance or restitution of any sort: I am merely asking that my people be a part
                           of the new world, and not a second rate people in disgrace and without rights.
                           I have offered to PROTECT Toril, by stopping the elven fleets, even though none of my people remain
                           there.
                           I have offered to PROTECT the Humanoids, who slaughtered us, from being destroyed themselves.
                           I awakened from my sleep, and voluntarily came to this Court, and I voluntarily made this offer, to
                           make amends for the past.

                           I do not consider it reasonable that I should attempt to save the Humanoids, if the Humanoids harbor
                           naught but hatred eternal in their hearts for us, and consider us eternal foes.

                           The Chosen spokeswoman speaks, equally as steely:

                           This is not about what is right or wrong.
                           It is about what is expedient.
                           And it is not expedient for you to allow our destruction, if you may prevent it.

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil regards the Chosen:

                           So I am to be forced to save the race of humanoids, even though they gleefully and utterly
                           exterminated my race, and even though they are still glad they did so, and even though they still wish
                           to oppress and injure my people, could they return to Toril?

                           The spokeswoman of the Chosen says, grimly:

                           Yes

                           The drow ambassador just starts laughing, laughing her head off, tears of mirth rolling down her face.

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 05:42 AM                      

                           In the strained, dangerous atmosphere that exists after the drow stops laughing (see the post above),
                           the kender chimes in.

                           His comment is unwanted, unwelcome, and may be disastrous, but he gets it out before anyone can
                           stop him:

                           So, you are saying that if the Queen - well, the shade of the Queen, the undead Queen - doesn't act,
                           the world will die, and if she does, it will be saved?
                           Hey, that reminds me of a story I heard of at home, on Krynn.
                           You see, there was this knight, and he had the ability to save the whole world from the Cataclysm, you
                           see ... just like the lady here, he could say yes or no ... and he said no.
                           And you know what?
                           He became a Death Knight!

                           (the kender turns to look at the shade of the Queen)

                           You know, you'd make a pretty death knight ... after all, you're a beautiful girl, and obviously then
                           you'd make a beautiful death knight ... uh ... you are already undead and all, so naturally ...

                           The kender emissary breaks off as he, and everyone else, sees the shade of Queen Amlaruil grow
                           dark and terrible to behold, radiating furious cold and violent anger.

                           The kender, realizing his mistake too late, says the one thing most feared out of the mouth of any
                           kender:

                           Oops.

                           Before anyone can respond, suddenly the halfling ambassador leaps to his feet, and his angry voice
                           cuts through the deathly, deadly silence:

                           I have had enough.
                           Here is the real truth.
                           The elves started the war.
                           The humanoids escalated the war.
                           They dragged all the rest of us in.
                           They are responsible for practically all of the destruction caused by the war.
                           The elves and the humanoids are the warmongers, the hatemongers, the wastrels who wrecked our
                           world and our dreams.

                           I've tried to be patient, and I've tried to be tolerant, and I've tried to be reasonable, but the time for
                           gentle words is over, and I'm going to tell it as it should have been told in the first place!

                           I say we ALL gang up on the elves and the humanoids, and we KILL them, ALL of them.
                           Every last stinking one of them.

                           Sure, we'll take losses. Sure, we'll lose people, in the battle.
                           But we'll rebuild, and it'll be a world without these lunatics and their crazy hate and paranoia and their
                           stupid wars.

                           We won't have any more problems after THEY are gone. We'll still have disagreements; we'll work em
                           out, and we'll find answers, and build a better Toril.

                           As for the deep illithid, we have the phaerimm take care of them ... the neoillithid seem to know
                           something we don't about the phaerimm, and they're apparently ultimately powerful, so why not send
                           them against the stinking illithid, and wipe the foul race from the bowels of our planet.
                           Erase the infestation, eradicate them like bugs.

                           If I sound mean and hard, that's because I AM mean and hard, and mean and hard is the only thing
                           that is gonna work here.

                           I SAY WE ALL COMBINE OUR STRENGTH, AND OBLITERATE THE STINKING ELVES AND THE STINKING
                           HUMANOIDS!
                           WHO'S WITH ME?!

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 04, 2001 07:50 AM                     

                           Iuz cackles quietly

                           He looks at the kender delegate and telepathically communicates to it. He attempts to shield the
                           communication so that none but the most powerful minds can hear his words (The Chosen, The
                           NeoIllithid perhaps, I leave that determination up to you Edena).

                           "You see little one, I told you so. It is only a matter of time. Be it today or two centuries from today,
                           they will destroy each other, and take you and your kind with them."

                           Iuz then focus his attentions of the halfling delegate and raps his staff with approval against the
                           ground.

                           "From the mouths of babes? That?s it my boy, don?t go quietly into oblivion. Be worthy of your
                           birthright; be worthy of survival."

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: johnbrown ]

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     maddman75 
     Member 
     Member # 3494 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:08 AM                         

                           The devil lords leave with the dark eight. I admit to doing no wrong, as Forrester was warned when
                           talking to the forces of Iuz that any demons he allied with would violate our contract. He wisely
                           obeyed. It was my understanding that Iuz was a godling that allied with demons, not a true demon
                           himself. Still, its a fine distiction, much like the line between filth and muck.

                           I will return to Baator to sort this matter out. Too bad, as another contract gaining the nuclear weapons
                           would have made a fine addition to the Blood War.

                           --------------------

                           With a name like Maddman, he's got to be honorable!

                           "When a fool hears of the Tao, he will laugh out loud" - Lao Tzu


                           Posts: 629 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:15 AM                      

                           Baalzephon glances at the Chosen calmly and begins to speak.

                           'We have no official business with this court, nor do we need any, as our own judgments are sufficient
                           to ourselves, and those under us. We came here simply because Lord Maddman is here, and he must
                           hear our edict against him. We neither ask, nor expect any ruling of yours on this decision.'

                           'We also wish to point out that:

                           A. He no longer represents us, nor do his views in anyway indicate our own.

                           B. Any deals, contracts or agreements he makes have no backing by the Dark Eight, nor will they
                           reveal such backing at a later time.

                           C. Any alliances he enters into are completely independent of us, and will recieve no assistance from
                           us, or any forces under us.

                           D. At this moment, our official interest in the world of Toril is exactly nil.'

                           With that, Baalzephon rolls up his scroll. There is a blaze of black fire, after which the Devil Lord and his
                           bodyguards have vanished.

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Rhialto the Marvellous ]


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                 summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 9) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                           Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:17 AM                      

                           A booming reptilian voice echos throughout the chamber. "We are not...little halfling!"

                           All of the servant's, who until this time had been meekly serving refreshment, begin to change. Forms
                           begin to melt and flow, like candle wax resolving into gruesome shapes, none quite like the other. a
                           Grey skinned monstrosity with green reptilian eyes, large claws, standing over 9 feet high (for now)
                           steps out from among his "brethren".

                           NOTES: The Slaadi, having seen the development of the humanoid races (sometimes from the inside
                           posing as them), have come to a realization of the True Balance of things (they are TN). They are no
                           longer creatures of pure chaos, they are free. With this freedom came unprecedented control over the
                           plane of Limbo. While some areas still show show signs of earlier Limbo-esque type geometries,
                           others are bastions of order, all according to the whim of those that live there. This time was called
                           "The Testing" by the Slaadi, some feel Toril needs a similar testing. 

                           "Listen to the words of Slaazor, Death Slaad of Limbo."

                           "We are the Slaadi, and while we have watched with great interest your proceedings of the past,
                           enough is enough, there must be balance." 

                           "Chaos has reigned for 40 years past and we have grown all the more powerful for it, long have we
                           watched your world and taken our lessons well, tempered our innate...virtues, much as the humanoids
                           have."

                           "We have learned of balance and find it meet, we struggle for it every day. A semblance of order in
                           the random chaos in Limbo. As a free people we want equals, not thralls. Brothers, not slaves. Yet you
                           seek to destroy all that is and all that will ever be."

                           "40 years past we came looking for fiery angels of determination, but instead found groveling worms
                           afraid of the one true constant change, such change was forced to be sure, but it cannot be stopped."

                           "Your 'doomsday' weapons work not in the presence of pure chaos. Your armies and peoples will
                           struggle with the unfettered energy of chaos, and through chaos will find order, as we have." 

                           "We are the harbingers of the future, best see to your people...let chaos reign on this world as it once
                           did in Limbo, let your hearts find their true balance."

                           The gates of chaos open, I leave the effects up to Edena, but specific things the Slaadi are shooting
                           for are:

                           - Large chaos fields around weapons of mass destruction, totally disrupting their systems, and making
                           them act in ways they were not meant to. (water fountains instead of nuclear explosions, that kind of
                           thing).

                           - Revitalization of the Weave, turning all magic into Wild Magic...that'll show those mages to stop
                           mucking things up for the rest of the world.

                           - a seeping of Chaos into everything, making the world mutable and changing, it will become fixed
                           only by supreme acts of will

                           - For the past twenty years the Slaadi have been training 1000 humans, demihumans, and humanoids
                           to be those who will teach the common folk to learn the ways of fixing the new chaos into set
                           forms...this will not be taught to anyone with a "Hero Class" or title of any kind, let them figure it out
                           for themselves.

                           I figure this will either save the world or doom it, I'm hoping for saving, Fortune favors the bold and all
                           that.

                           Edit: Lots of edits for spelling and grammmar and prob more to come

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:24 AM                      

                           At this Slaazor and the rest of the Death Slaadi in the room sit back, their deed done. If any move to
                           slay them they offer no resisitance, they have given the common people of Toril the ability to find
                           their own destiny without the pontification of their leaders.

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Joren 
     Member 
     Member # 1869 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:39 AM                     

                           At the instant that the energy of Chaos blasts into the room, a huge face appears on the ceiling of the
                           room, looking down upon the assembly. To each participant, the face appears to be that of one of
                           their race.

                           The face has a neutral look, neither smiling nor frowning. It watches as the Chosen and the other
                           participants deal with the invading energies of Chaos.

                           You sense... curiosity.

                           --------

                           Mystra telepathically speaks one word to the Chosen.

                           "Ao."

                           -------- 

                           Posts: 21 | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:25 AM                      

                           As the arguments rage back and forth a few of the more quiet people in the council start murmuring.

                           4 small hands can be seen to appear out of small holes that appear out of nowhere. Those 4 hands
                           reach forward and seem to grab and a spot and all pull outward. There is a slight tearing sound and
                           then a doorway can be seen to open.

                           Through this door walks a small figure little more than 5 feet tall and wrapped in gray and silver robes.
                           After the figure steps through 4 sharn float through the doorway after the figure and then casually
                           reach behind them and close the gap behind them all. The small figure then pulls back his hood to
                           reveal a handsome though slightly otherworldly face. After a few moments of scanning the crowd the
                           figure walks over to an open area and with a few small gestures a table covered with books and
                           paperwork appears along with a chair.

                           "My apologies for appearing without request and without forewarning of my appearance. My clients
                           (nods toward the Sharn) felt that the Phaerimm and Aboleth would not be willing to show themselves if
                           they knew we were coming."

                           "My name is Moriartty Belros. I am as you can all tell a Tiefling. I am also a lawyer and a resident of
                           the City of Doors Sigil. I come here to represent my clients who are the united factions of the city, the
                           sharn, as well as the Dabus of Sigil and indirectly through them the Lady of Pain herself."

                           "I tell you all this so that you can decide which of those facts bother you the least or the most. You can
                           also use them to determine how much of this information you want to accept as truth and how much
                           you consider mere legal trickery."

                           "First off I would like to state that the Chosen are correct. You all stand at the edge of complete
                           destruction. The presence of Iuz acts as a further goad and seeing him here makes me personally
                           doubt that some members of this group will be able to restrain themselves."

                           "Now to the matter at hand. I am here for several reasons. The first of which is to issue a statement
                           from some of my clients, as it would regard any future conflicts on or near Toril or her Crystal Sphere. "

                           "My clients who are the denizens of Sigil the City of Doors would like to at this announce that until a
                           strong peace all doors into Sigil as well as all gates passing through Sigil are as of now closed."

                           Anyone with psionic or magical powers can almost hear as well as sense the slamming of millions upon
                           millions of doors quietly in the distance.

                           "This is being done quite simply via the introduction of a modron march into the city itself. This
                           sudden violation of the city has of course forced the Lady of Pain to close all doors until the march
                           leaves or we force them out. This will not happen until we feel it is safe for them to be open again."

                           For a few moments Moriartty glances through the room at the looks on bewilderment and anger that is
                           obviously growing.

                           "Furthermore the Sharn have made arrangements to work through the powers of Sigil to close all
                           remaining doors and gates that leave Toril but do not pass through Sigil. This WILL be done if any
                           side attempts a mass exodus or any side launches its world-destroying weapon. All closed doors will
                           function as only 1-way doors. We in Sigil see no reason why we should not let anyone insane enough
                           to want to come to Toril to join in the complete destruction to do so. We will not allow anyone though
                           to come back out. This of course would not stop anyone from escape via spelljamming but that
                           avenue too shall be closed soon. The Netherese can tell you that long ago they created a spell that
                           could close any Crystal Sphere permanently. Well right now several dozen Guvner archmages stand
                           ready to cast that spell and close Toril off via spelljamming as well if the final war should begin here."

                           "Finally the Sharn would like to make a statement through me apologizing for their allowing the magic
                           seals on The Phaerimm to lapse in such a way that they could escape. This was unfortunate but at this
                           time there is little that can be done to correct this."

                           "On a personal note I would like to say the following. Technology can be a great and wonderful thing
                           much as magic is. That does not though excuse the actions that took place on Toril. Yes the Chosen
                           made the mistake of continuing their meddling ways along with the Harpers and attempted to covertly
                           stop the gnomes. This was not the best choice of action but it was the normal choice of action. The
                           Chosen and the Harpers have been interfering covertly in the great matters of Toril for centuries."

                           Moriartty now turns and stares at the gnomish rep and a small reddish glow starts to appear in his
                           eyes. The anger in him becomes obvious for a moment as his Tiefling heritage becomes obvious.
                           After a moment he regains control of himself and everyone is left with the passing hint of brimstone
                           wafting through the room.

                           "You gnomes though sowed the first seed here. When the Chosen and Harpers meddled you did the
                           unspeakable. You blasted the town of Shadowdale into ruin. Was Shadowdale the home or the
                           Harpers? No it was not. Was Shadowdale the secret gathering place of all of the Chosen? No only two
                           Chosen were there on a regular basis. So what was Shadowdale? Shadowdale was a bustling
                           community of several thousand innocent men, women, and children that you MURDERED in an instant
                           to make a statement. I suggest that you gnomes should walk over and trade hugs with the demon
                           representative and Iuz. All of you shall become very close to them when your time comes to and end.
                           You murdered thousands of people unrelated to your grievance including my own son. For that fact I
                           take great pleasure in letting you all know that if you make one wrong move that you will all burn to
                           the very end and the rest of us will no longer have to watch this wretched debacle continue."

                           Moriartty finishes speaking then walks over and sits down at the high-backed onyx chair he
                           summoned. The Sharn float over and position themselves at the four corners around him and watch
                           the other representatives. Occasionally a hand and arm of a sharn will silently pass through a small
                           gate and come out somewhere else in the room. Silently letting everyone know that they are
                           everywhere. 

                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 16) The Second IR*

Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:32 AM                      

                           Doc Moriartty's post above leads me to a question for Edena...if two people do something that
                           contradicts each other...who is right?

                           ie Chaos makes Weave Wild Magic...Portals are magic, Tiefling steps through portal (though this could
                           be a point where the portal just happened to work properly).

                           While I welcome new sides to this debate (esp. those who are diametrically opposed to another
                           faction), it just struck me as...well confusing.

                           Maybe some Sharn will lose a hand/tentacle/whatever that would be pretty funny.  

                           Edited for spelling Doc's name wrong

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:48 AM                      

                           Moriartty Belros was an actual character of mine. He was a 2E Tiefling wild mage that was just shy of
                           archmage power before 3E came along. Since WOTC killed off the wild mage I had him move to Sigil
                           where he became a lawyer.

                           So since he is a Wild Mage I am thinking he more than anyone would have no problem travelling via a
                           dimensional portal safely. That does not mean though that it would not make everyone else in the
                           room VERY uncomfortable having him sit there.  


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Bagguns:
                                 Doc Moriartty's post above leads me to a question for Edena...if two people do
                                 something that contradicts each other...who is right?

                                 ie Chaos makes Weave Wild Magic...Portals are magic, Tiefling steps through portal
                                 (though this could be a point where the portal just happened to work properly).

                                 [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:55 AM                      

                           Ah, a wild mage...wild mages good.  

                           Moriartty hears a booming reptilian voice in his head (Telepathy, natch). 

                           "They will soon have enough to deal with. I doubt your closure will affect them at all. But by all means
                           close the doors to Sigil, it will force them to deal with the new face of their world."

                           "Order in Chaos, Chaos in Order, Worlds without End."

                           The last having the sound of some type of new (relatively) Slaadi "catechism".

                           On an added note to those curious, Slaazor is an NPC in my IR campaign which was inspired by these
                           threads. He's tried to bail out my PC's before, though they don't trust him. 

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:56 AM                        

                           *yawns silently at the new comers bold claims then turns to Forrester*

                           could it be acceptable that we agreed, elves are not welcome in your lands and they are there
                           considered without legal rights. But you would attack those living in other nations, nor declare war
                           against established nation even if elves are found in the government?

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:34 AM                      

                           Hazedil, the representant of Lathander Church has been silent for a long time, hearing the various
                           speaker with an expression of amused despondency. He take a long breath, and say
                           "I must correct some statments made here and there, and can answer to other:

                           -The Druids and Celestial of Hope Island were not the alone for the last 40 years to try to rebuild our
                           world : Lathander, the Morning Lord, God of Renewal and Consort of Chauntea has directed his Church
                           and Followers to participate to the reconstruction after the damage dealt by the seven years war.
                           Especially, The High Priest Songe has raised from the dead many of his elven parents (and many
                           humans or half-elves, too) , hoping their return will strenghten the Weave. These elven people are
                           under the protection of the Church of Lathander, and live in safety in our flying cities. We have
                           provided healing to the innumerable wounded peoples in all the realms in which we were present, and
                           we have helped the Churches of Chauntea and Sylvanus to restore the land where it was damaged,
                           preventing further death toll from starvation.

                           -We naturally answer favourably to the demands made by the Queen Amlaruil. The security of elven
                           people is garanted in all the place under our influence, as is garanted the security of every people of
                           good will. I must add that the present undead state in wich the Queen and her subject are locked is a
                           source of sadness and displeasure for the Morning Lord and his followers. So we will gladly help them
                           either to join Arvandor, or to come back to life. We will have the support of Kelemvor church in this
                           action, since he rules upon the dead souls of all native being of Toril, whatever their races, until they
                           join their final rest in the outer planes.

                           -We denounce the foreign intervention in the affair of Toril, especially the presence of Iuz, and of
                           Sigillian factions and the Slaads from Limbo. Sigil has no right in Toril affair, as it doesn't even reside
                           in the same cosmic system, and the same is true for the two other groups. I must add that the closure
                           of the gates isn't a problem for us. As stated before, we don't want to participate to any other war, but
                           now I must add that we won't participate in any other. If attacked, we, and the allied churches of
                           Chauntea, Silvanus, Sune, and Oghma(and many other lesser powers) will simply channel the divine
                           power to planeshift our cities and followers to the House of Nature, or to Brightwater and the House of
                           Knowledge in the case of followers of this plane's deities. 
                           The wild magic may cause some this attempt to fail, but most of us will be able to pass.

                           -The technocratic commonwealth we will join, as long as it's components keep a great part of their
                           independance : we are hostile to the existence of an unique united system, the risk of a dictatorial
                           drift is too big. We think that the executive (prime minister) must be designed democraticaly but the
                           parliament mus represent the various nations and peoples of Toril, whatever their size, wealth or
                           power, while the speaker of the parliament will change each year, depending of the alphabetical order
                           of the nation. We can even provide a seat for this assembly, in the form of a new flying home, who will
                           change from place to place each years, to reflect the equality of all the parts of the confederation.
                           "
                           Then, he try to call via phone the headquarter of his Church to learn the result of the Slaad 's action. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:51 AM                      

                           Rhialto leans towards several female emissaries he's been conversing with, and whispers;

                           I will give you 5-to-1 odds that the Humanoids refuse any offer of peace that involves elves returning.

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Rhialto the Marvellous ]


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Joren 
     Member 
     Member # 1869 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:56 AM                     

                           Ao speaks:

                           You . . . 

                           are on the brink of the Unmaking.

                           You move toward a state of annihilation - all things - all beings - all existence . . . shall be Undone.

                           Except Ao.

                           You are given sentience by my hand. 
                           You are bestowed with free will by my hand. 
                           What you do with these is not my concern. 
                           I will not fetter you.

                           However, if you continue on the path of destruction, you will reach a breaking point. Beyond this point, 
                           the ramifications shall be beyond mortal comprehension.

                           Existence is far more complex than you realize. You contemplate the destruction of Toril, while some
                           of 
                           you rest content in the belief that you will be safe in your own realms. On this you are mistaken. What
                           happens to Toril
                           will resonate even amongst the furthest-flung realms.

                           If you believe this to be true, your options should be clear.

                           Seek peace.
                           Seek total war, and know that you have doomed your existence.
                           Seek limited war, and hope that you do not reach the breaking point.

                           I await your decision. 

                           Posts: 21 | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:57 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:
                                 Rhialto leans towards several female emissaries he's been conversing with, and
                                 whispers;

                                 I will give you 5-to-1 odds that the Humanoids refuse any offer of peace that involves
                                 elves returning.

                                 [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Rhialto the Marvellous ]



                           Hazedil discretly answer
                           "Elves have already returned, but not in great number. I can say that the Humanoids have a really
                           strong interest in accepting peace. Really." 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 12:19 PM                      

                           Moriartty stands up for a moment at the mention of his clients.

                           "You misunderstand my good sir. The factions have no interest in interference. The factions have
                           purchased my services merely to let all know that if the button is pushed by anyone in Toril then all
                           gates out of Toril will be barred. Destroy yourselves a million times over if you want to. My clients are
                           merely making sure that your madness ends there and does not carry over into other places."

                           "Furthermore, any and all comments regarding blame and the gnomes are mine and mine alone due
                           to the murder of my own son who was a resident in Shadowdale. Do not take them as statements of
                           my employer."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Aloïsius:

                                 -We denounce the foreign intervention in the affair of Toril, especially the presence of
                                 Iuz, and of Sigillian factions and the Slaads from Limbo. Sigil has no right in Toril affair,
                                 as it doesn't even reside in the same cosmic system, and the same is true for the two
                                 other groups. I must add that the closure of the gates isn't a problem for us. As stated
                                 before, we don't want to participate to any other war, but now I must add that we
                                 won't participate in any other. If attacked, we, and the allied churches of Chauntea,
                                 Silvanus, Sune, and Oghma(and many other lesser powers) will simply channel the
                                 divine power to planeshift our cities and followers to the House of Nature, or to
                                 Brightwater and the House of Knowledge in the case of followers of this plane's deities. 
                                 The wild magic may cause some this attempt to fail, but most of us will be able to pass.




                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 04, 2001 12:24 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Aloïsius:

                                 Hazedil discretly answer
                                 "Elves have already returned, but not in great number. I can say that the Humanoids
                                 have a really strong interest in accepting peace. Really."


                           Rhialto replies;

                           This is true. The present situations means their deaths, as well as the deaths of everyone else
                           involved.

                           But I'm afraid they don't see it that way.

                           Also, if I were you, I'd definitely think about leaving for greener pastures once this trial's over. The
                           Humanoids know about you now, and somehow, I think they are going to want to finish what they
                           started.

                           --------------------

                           Rhialto relaxed, smiling at his own odd fancies, and poured out a final cup of tea...He let it cool
                           untasted. On impulse he rose to his feet and went into the parlour, where he donned a cloak, a
                           hunter's cap, and took up that baton known as 'Malfezar's Woe.' He then summoned Ladanque, his
                           chamberlain and general factotum.
                           "Ladanque, I will be strolling around in the forest for a period. Take care that Vat Five retains its roil. If
                           you wish, you may distill the contents of the large blue alembic into a stoppered flask. Use a low heat
                           and avoid breathing the vapor; it will bring a purulent rash to your face."
                           "Very well, sir. What of the clevenger?"
                           "Pay it no heed. Do not approach the cage. Remember, its talk of both virgins and wealth is illusory; I
                           doubt if it knows the meaning of either term."
                           "Just so, sir."
                           Rhialto departed the manse.

                           "The Murthe", Rhialto the Marvellous, by Jack Vance


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 04, 2001 12:41 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 -The Technocratic Commonwealth we will join, as long as it's components keep a great
                                 part of their independance : we are hostile to the existence of an unique united system,
                                 the risk of a dictatorial drift is too big. We think that the executive (prime minister)
                                 must be designed democraticaly but the parliament mus represent the various nations
                                 and peoples of Toril, whatever their size, wealth or power, while the speaker of the
                                 parliament will change each year, depending of the alphabetical order of the nation. We
                                 can even provide a seat for this assembly, in the form of a new flying home, who will
                                 change from place to place each years, to reflect the equality of all the parts of the
                                 confederation.


                           "Excellent, this is a most wonderful thing. I should assure you that our institutions have been
                           established late this morning, and I will now read you a statement outlining our governing structures:

                           "There are three branches of government within the Commonwealth: the Executive, with a Presidency
                           and Secretaries of State; the Legislative, headed by the Prime Minister and Cabinet; and the Judicial,
                           Headed by Twenty-Four Chief-Justices and one Supreme-Justice.

                           "The Executive is comprised of an elected Head of State, the President. He is elected by a simple
                           majority vote, a so-called "First Past the Post" election. He appoints several Secretaries of State, which
                           include the three military commanders: the Field Marshall, the Sea Marshall, and the Air Marshall. He
                           is the Commander-in-Chief of the Military and is chiefly responsible for foreign relations and policy. He
                           has a legislative veto on all things. I, myself, as Prime Minister, am running for the Presidency shortly
                           after this conference.

                           "The Legislative Branch, meaning the two Houses, is called the Commonwealth Parliament: the Upper
                           House, called the Commonwealth Senate, represents all of the member-states with four Senators
                           apiece. It is almost equal to the Lower House and has a legislative veto which it can exercise on
                           everything except Money Bills. The Lower House, called the Commonwealth Chamber is elected by way
                           of a state-list of proportional representation. This house of legislation is the only one able to originate
                           and pass money bills and also has a legislative veto. The leader of the party or coalition with the most
                           seats, which are allocated by population (Rep. by Pop.) is elevated to the position of Prime Minister,
                           who, in turn chooses his Cabinet Ministers from those elected into the Commonwealth Chamber. As
                           you should know, I have been the interim Prime Minister on and off for the past forty years... should I
                           win the Presidential election, I will be forced to give up my seat in the Commonwealth Chamber. This
                           is to ensure that no one man, or woman, will be able to weild too much power in the expansive
                           Commonwealth.

                           "The third, and final branch, is the Judicial branch. It is headed up by the Supreme-Justice of the
                           Commonwealth, and his twenty-four Chief-Justices from all over the Commonwealth. The Supreme
                           Court of the Commonwealth is the last Court of Appeal and only Constitutional Court in the land. The
                           only membership concession is that each of the races must be represented by virtue of percentage of
                           population: if 1/6th of the population consists of humans, then 1/6th of the seats on the Supreme
                           Court will be human. Each race is guaranteed to have at least one seat!

                           "There are many checks and balances to our system, but as such, we see no real problems in the near
                           or far future. I would go into further details, but...

                           ((Upon hearing the outbursts of warmongering and such...))

                           "Enough! I will also state that any and all citizens of the Commonwealth that come under attack by
                           any foreign power will be considered an enemy of the entire Commonwealth. I can assure you that
                           Lord Forrester knows this, and has already pledged, albeit warily, to leave any and all elves residing in
                           the Technocracy alone.

                           "Also, the Technocratic Commonwealth does not condone an unprovoked offensive military action.
                           Should anyone be able to verify, without a shadow of a doubt, that an attack is imminent, the
                           Commonwealth will respond, pre-emptively or not, with as much force as we deem necessary.

                           "Thank you."

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 04, 2001 01:07 PM                         

                          ((OOC: I have some troubles with posting on these boards, relative to their * name of 66.34.whatever
                          rather than a real name like www.enboards.org. For this reason, I had to pass through Edena, who
                          seems to be absent, and for this reason my gnomes have two posts that should have been posted
                          that aren't here.))

                          ********************************************
                          The first gnome answer has been posted rightfully (on page 6 IIRC).
                          ********************************************

                          ********************************************
                          Second gnome answer, insert it on page 7
                          ********************************************

                          *The Ambassador of the Gnomes project his image again.*

                          "If the representative assembled here can offer full safety for our people, the Gnomes may come back
                          to Toril. It would be a good news for everyone, as Gnomes, like Elves, have some measure of Fey
                          blood and their renewed presence would slow down the weakening of the Weave."

                          "We offer to join the Technocratic Commonwealth, however we urge it to not join a "new Netherese
                          Commonwealth". The Netheril showed much recklessness in their researches, and this ended up
                          threatening the homeplane of the Phaerimm. This in turn caused much problems here, and we don't
                          want that history to be repeated."

                          "If there is no deception in her words, we accept Aumlaruil's conditions. We Gnomes never had
                          problems with elves until the sabotages that started the war. If the Elves don't repeat their mistake, we
                          thankfully accept their peace."

                          ********************************************
                          Third gnome answer, insert it on page 8
                          ********************************************

                          *Projecting his giant illusory image once again, the Gnome Embassador reply to Valkys:*

                          "We know how to discern lies as well as we know how to discern illusion. Science is not incompatible
                          with magic. "Laws" of magic exists, laws of science exists, and that's not because people discovers one
                          set that the other cease to be. I recognize this threat, but it is a false threat. You Unseelie can't refrain
                          from lying, and I want everyone here to know this."

                          "Yes, some worlds have developed with science and without magic -- but it's not the advent of science
                          that make magic disappear, most of time magic wasn't here from start, or magic had fade far before
                          the world's inhabitant can discover science.

                          "You're opposed to our technology because you're conservative and obscurantist, preferring that
                          non-fey stays in ignorance so you can better frighten them, and because it would not be possible for
                          you to chase technologically advanced people in one  of your Wild Hunt. I'm sorry for you, but people
                          living in fear of everything outside of their house is not what we want for a future on Toril.

                          "You were not invited, yet you come and makes threats. It's in your nature, so I won't blame you for it,
                          but don't be shocked that few people listen to the words of an obnoxious little interloper. Stays away
                          all you want, with the damned Spriggans that allies with your kin, we only need the Seelie feys.

                          "Iuz, you should go back to Oerth. Your place is there, not here."

                          *The ambassador's image turn to the Phaerimm*
                          "Same comments for the Phaerimms. This is animal farm, go back to your cities, and let the animals
                          alone. This is not your native plane, and the only interest you ever had in Toril was when you wanted
                          to destroy it because the stupid Netherese were unknowingly threatening you, so now that's over,
                          you've nothing more to do here. Leave that world, close the gates, and forget them."

                          *The ambassador's image turn to Reprisal*
                          "I urge the Technomancy once again to not being ruled by the Netherese of Shade. One anauroch was
                          enough. No need for a new one."

                          *The ambassador's image turn to the Gythianki*
                          "Yeah, and a lich queen with that, it would be nice, uh ? Especially if she's the same lich queen than
                          the one ruling over the githyanki. And a crusade against the githzerai would be such a nice idea as her
                          first ruling ! Sorry, but you're not subtle enough. No sane being -- but this naturally exclude all giths --
                          would accept that. Besides, nearly everyone here would be executed by your queen if we were to accept
                          her rule, as she don't tolerate people powerful enough to threaten her place. I don't think you'll
                          convince much people to be killed for the gory glory of your old decaying skeleton."

                          *The ambassador's image turn to the Chosen*
                          "Indeed, as I said, knowledge of Law A don't make Law B disappear. That's just hollow threats from
                          that spriggan-friend who want people to be ignorant and fearful, so that he could better enjoy
                          terrorizing them."

                          *The ambassador's image turn to Aumlaruil*
                          "What I have to say is that there's no problem if the Elves do mingle with the other races. But if they
                          have a realm of their own... Elves made their mistakes because they were cut from the rest of the
                          world, delighting in their hubris and their sense of invincibility and superiority, seeing the world only
                          through the blurring fogs of the sea between Faerûn and Evermeet. Without contacts with the rest of
                          the world, they began to think that the others were inferior and that only their thoughts and their vision
                          was right. This proved utterly false. Elves from Toril will be accepted, but not with a kingdom of their
                          own. They must be mingled with the other races, so the elves won't indulge in blindness again."


                          *The ambassador's image turn to the drow*
                          "Well, as long as you only sacrifice willing drows, no problem. That's your matter entirely. But I advise
                          you to accompany Iuz on Oerth, and leave Toril alone. (muttering: the church of Heironeous is going to
                          have lots of work, but Toril is in such a state the evils should be sent elsewhere.) On the other hand, you
                          could also sacrifice all the Deep Illithids you want without breaking the truce with the Technomancy."

                          ********************************************
                          Fourth gnome answer:
                          ********************************************

                          *The ambassador's image turn to the Tiefling*
                          "Well, Mister Moriartty, there are some things that you should know about the Shadowdale tragedy.
                          First, we have *not* nuked Shadowdale, it just seems we have. Here is the true story. After the
                          sabotage and assassinations made by the harpers, we decided to eliminate the head of the terrorist to
                          disrupt his evil organization and disrupt further acts of terrorism. We used a True Ritual that could be
                          described as a Supreme Greater Phantasmal Killer, that was aimed specifically at Elminster. Noone
                          else. But something has gone wrong. It appears Elminster's greatest fear was that we used the nuke
                          on Shadowdale, and that is what he's seen. However, and Mystra is to blame for that, it seems that
                          magic don't works normally when dealing with Chosen. (mutters something about "immunity to timestop
                          and other bogus rules".) So, rather than simply frightening Elminster to death, this resulted in an actual
                          nuclear warhead exploding on Shadowdale. And the irony is that Elminster survived the blast. As for us
                          being "friendly" with devils and demons, I would only say that shows you don't know us very much.
                          This is comprehensible, I doubt you could find any people with gnome blood in your... extended
                          family; so I excuse you of being so ignorant."

                          "As for the closing of the gates, don't know if that will be really efficient. Planar travel is still possible
                          through the Astral or Shadow planes, or two the myriads of demiplanes that exist on Toril, some of
                          which are connected to other full-fledged planes."

                          *The ambassador's image looks to Slaazor.*
                          "Slaads looking for balance between Law and Chaos. Well, we're nothing if we don't accept changes.
                          This one is a tough one, yet. Non-chaotic slaadi, this notion will take a time to accept. That's like, say,
                          formians advocates of free will and anarchy."

                          *As the gnome embassador is speaking, a form materialize in the room. The creature seems to be a large
                          sphinx of pure molten gold, with wings made of light and lightning and eyes that are like the brightest of
                          silver. The gnome ambassador mutters "Marsinoërion the Divine Sphinx"*
                          "Indeed, say the creature, that is how I am called in a material plane. However, I don't claim any name for
                          myself. I am who I am, and I am before you, names are nothing but oriflammes of hubris. Call me like you
                          want if you want to call me."

                          "To everyone gathered here, I have to say that the destruction of Toril will cause grave problems to
                          the-one-that-I-serve, and it is my duty of not allowing this to happen."

                          "It is clear to me that the war was caused by Hate, Hubris and Powerlust. Let it be known that everyone who
                          have Hate, Hubris or Powerlust in its heart will be doomed to show the mask of the object of their hate,
                          despise, or powerlust."

_*As it says these words, several people begin to change shape. The phaerimm and its escort seems to be a
                          flumph surrounded by four eyeballs. The drow looks like an old, hunchbacked kobold. Forrester look like a very
                          effeminate elf, with 3-foot long ears. The envoy of the city of Shade looks like a Mongrelman with a screw in
                          the neck. Aumlaruil herself looks like a wrinkled banshee. But the most drastic change is Iuz. Iuz now looks
                          like a fluffy pastel pink carebear, with a bright red heart on his white belly, a pastel blue bunny tail, and two
                          long pastel blue rabbit ears, as well as two rabbit teeth and a twitching, bright red, luminous nose. His
                          scream of agony as he discover the utter mawkishness of his new appearance is unbearable, but half of the
                          room burst in laughter at that sight. People can notice, however, that the Kender's look is unchanged.*
                          "This is only illusory. A true seeing can pierce the veil. However, that's how people will perceive you,
                          and how you will perceive yourself until you atone for your hubris, your hate, and your powerhunger.
                          Become sincerely humble, forgivefull, and selfless and you will regain your true appearance. This is a
                          constant reminder that should cure you from your hubris."
                          *Looking at the unchanged kender*
                          "There is wisdom in his foolishness. Yes, you, the queen of what was Evermeet, you should pay
                          attention to his words. If you allow your brethren to destroy Toril out of spite, that would be a
                          treachery, a treason toward what was the Elven Ideals before that unfortunate war. Lets not hatred,
                          wrath or spite blinds you, lets not Evil gain the argument and fills you with destructive desires."

                          "However, the threat of the Fleet of Vengeance is temporarily lifted. They will arrive at Alvenia, a crystal
                          sphere inhabited only by elves, and considered by most of them to be the place of the best
                          achievments of the elven race. Don't be afraid about the fate of that place, surrounded by their
                          cannons and death engines, as they will recognize it immediately, and by this, recognize the stupidity
                          of world destruction."

                          *Turning to the pitiful mockery of an elf that is Forrester*
                          "You don't have to be afraid of the elves. As long as they don't have any evil intent, they looks like
                          normal elves. Those whose heart burn with the cold fire of hatred are easily recognizable. This is true
                          for your peoples also. Accept peace and forgiveness, this is the only issue you have."

                          *Looking at the halfling ambassador, who have the aspect of a lame, diminutive tall mouther*
                          I hope you recognize the foolishness of your words and will repent for that.

                          *The sphinx disappear*

                          --------------------

                          "What's our mission ?
                          - We must get the last of the Twelve Statuettes of Gladolfera.
                          - A statuette ?
                          - It is written on the Tablets of Syeloss that only an one-legged gnome from the northern forests,
                          dancing by starlight during a full moon in the middle of the Twelves Statuettes wrapped in ham would
                          open the Gate of Zoralback and fulfill the Prophecy.
                          - But what is that strange prophecy ?
                          - No idea. We're motivated by wealth.
                          - Nevermind. A prophecy it's always so cute !
                          - It depends. Sometimes, it's about destroying the world..."

                          From the Dungeon of Naheulbeuk, a pretty silly MP3 adventure.


                          Posts: 1472 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 17) The Second IR*

DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 01:53 PM                      

                           Moriartty stands anger rolling off him in waves that are almost visible.

                           "So you readily admit that you caused the destruction that murdered my son and everyone in
                           Shadowdale. What is your answer? You say oops sorry guess I didnt know the gun really was loaded.
                           You expect us to believe this?"

                           "Go get really close with the Demons over there. You might as well start now getting on their good
                           side. Even if what you said was true your actions still reeked on incredible recklessness that resulted in
                           the murder of thousands and was the first overt act that started a World War."

                           "As to your comments about closing the plane. You fail to understand. The Lady of Pain IS the master
                           of all planar travel. Gods themselves cannot use a gate when she closes them. If she choses to close
                           of Toril due to you blasting yourself to bit you will find that all exits are blocked no matter where they
                           go."

                           AS he speaks everyone notices that Moriartty's image never shifted due to the sphinx's action. It has
                           remained his own the entire time.

                           "Did you think to veil an illusion with an illusion? Or did you think I would accept this job and then show
                           up on a condemned world in person? I am here to make the required statements for my employer. I
                           am doing so through this image controlled from my offie in Sigil. I must say though that the rest of
                           you really should take a look in the mirror. I don't know what is more ironic, how you look, or the fact
                           that a group looking as you do has the power to destroy this world."

                           As he says this Moriartty walks over to his chair and sits down chuckling to himself.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Gez:

                                 *The ambassador's image turn to the Tiefling*
                                 "Well, Mister Moriartty, there are some things that you should know about the
                                 Shadowdale tragedy. First, we have *not* nuked Shadowdale, it just seems we have.
                                 Here is the true story. After the sabotage and assassinations made by the harpers, we
                                 decided to eliminate the head of the terrorist to disrupt his evil organization and disrupt
                                 further acts of terrorism. We used a True Ritual that could be described as a Supreme
                                 Greater Phantasmal Killer, that was aimed specifically at Elminster. Noone else. But
                                 something has gone wrong. It appears Elminster's greatest fear was that we used the
                                 nuke on Shadowdale, and that is what he's seen. However, and Mystra is to blame for
                                 that, it seems that magic don't works normally when dealing with Chosen. (mutters
                                 something about "immunity to timestop and other bogus rules".) So, rather than
                                 simply frightening Elminster to death, this resulted in an actual nuclear warhead
                                 exploding on Shadowdale. And the irony is that Elminster survived the blast. As for us
                                 being "friendly" with devils and demons, I would only say that shows you don't know us
                                 very much. This is comprehensible, I doubt you could find any people with gnome blood
                                 in your... extended family; so I excuse you of being so ignorant."

                                 "As for the closing of the gates, don't know if that will be really efficient. Planar travel
                                 is still possible through the Astral or Shadow planes, or two the myriads of demiplanes
                                 that exist on Toril, some of which are connected to other full-fledged planes."



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 01:53 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:

                                 Rhialto replies;

                                 This is true. The present situations means their deaths, as well as the deaths of
                                 everyone else involved.

                                 But I'm afraid they don't see it that way.

                                 Also, if I were you, I'd definitely think about leaving for greener pastures once this
                                 trial's over. The Humanoids know about you now, and somehow, I think they are going
                                 to want to finish what they started.



                           Hazedil smiles
                           "The few remaining elves-I means those from Toril, not the exhile from Mystara- are under the
                           protection of Lathander's Church. And the majority of Lathander followers reside in the human lands of
                           the Technocracy. An agression against Lathanderite owned flying cities will imply an attack on
                           Technocratic citizen..."

                           Then he hears the Gnome's speach.
                           "I too recognize a lie : Shadowdale was nuked volontarily, and by the way, this stupid illusory sphinx
                           and the associatives illusions are not a good idea, since they will only enrage their targets."
                           He turns to the Chosen : "please dispel this silliness, the time is not come to pranks and laughs" 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 02:07 PM                      


                                 quote:


                                 "As to your comments about closing the plane. You fail to understand. The Lady of Pain
                                 IS the master of all planar travel. Gods themselves cannot use a gate when she closes
                                 them. If she choses to close of Toril due to you blasting yourself to bit you will find that
                                 all exits are blocked no matter where they go."



                           Sure, The Lady of Pain hold great power in HER cosmic system. But Toril cosmic system is NOT the
                           great wheel, and the Astral plane does not connect us to the outland. You have to travel through the
                           Shadow Plane, or use Shadow gate to reach Toril from Sigil and the others plane of the Great Wheel.
                           Here, only Ao rule supreme, and Shaundakul and Eilistrae have dominions on Portals and Gates. So, if
                           the gates from Sigil are closed, be sure that those between Toril, and the House of Nature, Heliopolis,
                           the House of the Triad or the Supreme Throne are not.


                           -----
                           Third edition only  

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 02:39 PM                      

                           Reprisal, I think the commonwealth will soon be created. Do you accept our proposition of creating a
                           moving Parliament ? If yes, do you prefer a magicaly flying land, or one based on our floating forests
                           ? We are able to produce both, but the former is perhaps unsecure if the magic goes wild, but is
                           otherwise classical, while the latter may look too err... elvish and disturbing for the taste of some of
                           the commonwealth citizen but doesn't rely on magic since it use naturally air-buoyant plants filled with
                           nonflamable gas. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 04, 2001 03:29 PM                         

                           "Mister Moriartty, we are sorry for your son, as well as for all other victims of the Shadowdale tragedy,
                           but you should understand that this war an incomprehensible error, something that simply wasn't
                           wanted. If we'd knew what would be the outcome of the illusion magic that was employed, we wouldn't
                           have used this."

                           ((OOC: The nuking of Shadowdale was made while Edena played the Gnomes. I would never have
                           made this move myself if I had took control of the gnomes at this time. It was just a silly and
                           ineffective idea whatever the way you look at it, so I'm trying to repair that with a quite silly
                           explanation, that allows me, by the way, to put out a minor gripe I have with the FR (Elminster's bogus
                           rules). I don't change what has happened, as it wouldn't be fair, I just give a new way of how it has
                           happened. From outside perspective, this change nothing.))

                           "Hazedil, don't call that creature stupid. He's the less stupid beings of all who've been in this room for
                           the past five centuries."

                           "For the flying city, we propose both. We Gnomes simply don't think a ghettoised commonwealth will
                           give a real chance to peace. People should live together, see each other in their day-to-day life.
                           Otherwise, they will project their frustrations and ignorance on a phantasmed image of the Other, and
                           quickly make them scapegoats. This in turns will cause new racial hatreds to burst. What I propose is
                           that the flying city that will hold the World Council, let's call it Avenir, will be as cosmopolitan as
                           possible.

                           It should have trees, caves, surface buildings, even small lakes. It should be a miniature of the world,
                           Toril in a nutshell, a very symbol of what Toril is. Magic will be necessary to hold it, but if a magic
                           accident happens, natural buyancy should allow it to land slowly, as if it were featherfalled.

                           Our space-scientist have developed several lightweight but strong as adamantine materials that could
                           be used for most of the foundations. The natural balloons will be assisted by artificial ones, that will be
                           concealed in the city. The outlook of the city could be made to look as neutral as possible, with trees,
                           artificial rivers, grottos and buildings all intermingled in an indiscociable fashion. As I speak, our
                           designers have already started the conceptual research. I suggest you to give that computrans
                           number to your fellows lathanderites, the one that are responsible for the flying cities project. Everyone
                           interested in the effort should contact our team.

                           *The Computrans adress appears in big, golden holographic letters near a wall.*

                           *The gnome ambassador looks at Queen Aumlaruil and sees that her look is shifting back to normal*
                           "I really hope someone will make a fair and truly noble move to save peace and life. I think someone
                           is close to admit that vengeance, hatred and spite won't undo the tragedy nor revive the dead --
                           although magic can, if the slaadi were polite enough to suppress their wild magic silliness, you can't
                           rebuild a world when your tools don't obey you--, and will take the decision of life, hope, and renewal
                           rather than the one of bloodshed, damnation and despair. I sense a good news approaching."
                           *Look at Forrester, who seems blurred, as between two states*
                           "I even hope two good news will be announced.

                           --------------------

                           "What's our mission ?
                           - We must get the last of the Twelve Statuettes of Gladolfera.
                           - A statuette ?
                           - It is written on the Tablets of Syeloss that only an one-legged gnome from the northern forests,
                           dancing by starlight during a full moon in the middle of the Twelves Statuettes wrapped in ham would
                           open the Gate of Zoralback and fulfill the Prophecy.
                           - But what is that strange prophecy ?
                           - No idea. We're motivated by wealth.
                           - Nevermind. A prophecy it's always so cute !
                           - It depends. Sometimes, it's about destroying the world..."

                           From the Dungeon of Naheulbeuk, a pretty silly MP3 adventure.


                           Posts: 1472 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 04:14 PM                     

                           Valkys shakes his head, "This is ridiculous. If each and every power, meagre or mighty in the cosmos
                           decides to implement their own version of a forced peace, there will be no satisfactory resolution.
                           Immortals can force a peace. The Slaadi are attempting it. Sigil is attempting it."

                           "All that any of you will accomplish is the creation of resentment, which is hardly against my
                           philosophy. And I hardly care about the gnomish idea of 'laws of science'. I ask the gnomish
                           ambassador to consider: If gravity can be different, cannot science also be different? In Faerie, your
                           cherished science functions at such a reduced level that it is nonexistent."

                           "But I digress. By forcing this peace, or any change, you only invite more conflict. Ask the Demons. I'm
                           sure they'll agree. The key to a happy ending," and he makes a face of disgust, "is to keep the
                           conflict contained to Toril, not spread it to every plane and turn Toril into an interplanar battlefield."

                           "I suggest that the Slaadi remove their chaotic enchantment and stay out of this. The mortals and
                           those party to the actual conflict must be the ones to reach an agreement.

                           The Slaadi invite every force in the cosmos who disagrees with their methods to bring their power to
                           bear to alter this suppression of free will. 

                           The majority of you have advocated an end based upon a free decision by the 'residents' of Toril. The
                           Unseelie were residents of Toril, just as the Seelie were residents. All of the Fey are currently in
                           self-imposed exile for their own protection, but Serran and myself are sent as representatives.

                           So far, none of the extraplanar delegates have been willing to actually 'allow' a resolution that isn't
                           forced. I am not requesting that you leave, only that you let events and diplomacy take their proper
                           course. Too many non-torilean interests are represented, those who have no rightful say in events on
                           this world. Stay out of it, for you only invite others to do the same." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 04, 2001 04:27 PM                      

                           "This interference in Torillian affairs is completely unacceptable. Slaazor, we demand you recall this at
                           once. If necessary, we WILL repay you for magics wasted. And you, halfling, shut up."

                           In a typical show of Eladrin individualism and boldness, he transforms the Halfling in to an Elf/Orc
                           hybrid.

                           "You've become the worst of those you hate. If I were the halflings I would send a new, cooler headed
                           deligate."

                           He turns to the Phaerimm.

                           "I, personally, think that the Gnomes have the right idea. We will bring about transportation back to
                           your home plane if necessary. This is, as the gnome said, Animal Farm."

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 04:53 PM                     

                           Valkys grimaces as he speaks to the Eladrin, "I must applaud you. Not only do you radiate goodness,
                           but you manage to do so even in that hideous form you have taken. I've never wanted to vomit so
                           much in my existence. I'd suggest you not keep the form too long though, someone could hit you on
                           the back, and then your face would be stuck that way."

                           "And I don't think you should force the Phaerimm to live. After all, they are reisdents of Toril."

                           "I am a diplomat, as we should all be. A compromise is in order. It can't be forced in any way.
                           Destroying the weapons of war will not solve the problem, only prolong the outcome."

                           "Faerie will not be destroyed if Toril is, but the repercussions would be unpleasant and I do not wish to
                           see anything happen to my homeland. None of you do. In their own way, even the demons love their
                           Abyss. *I* can find things to like about it."

                           He shudders, "Tolerance is all that is needed, because..." and he shivers violently, "acceptance is not
                           going to come overnight. Contrary to what the Eladrin's new form suggests, elves are never going to
                           breed with orcs. Note, I am restraining myself from suggesting that orcs are inferior in any way to
                           elves. Someone might say it, but *I* have not said it. I refrain from this in order to foster a
                           settlement equitable to all parties in this situation."

                           "Let's just carve up Faerun and create magical boundaries. I'm sure the phaerimm can adapt to that.
                           They were bound for quite some time by the sharn. After all, the 'animals' would still have large cages,
                           almost as big as the cage that the phaerimm would get."

                           Valkys looks around, "The last bit was a joke, naturally." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 05:11 PM                      

                           Gez, who represents the Gnomes, has asked me to post his message, which goes as follows:

                           The Ambassador of the Gnomes project his image again.

                           "If the representative assembled here can offer full safety for our people, 
                           the Gnomes may come back to Toril. It would be a good news for everyone, as 
                           Gnomes, like Elves, have some measure of Fey blood and their renewed presence 
                           would slow down the weakening of the Weave.

                           We offer to join the Technocratic Commonwealth, however we urge it to not 
                           join a "new Netherese Commonwealth". The Netheril showed much recklessness in 
                           their researches, and this ended up threatening the homeplane of the 
                           Phaerimm. This in turn caused much problems here, and we don't want that 
                           history to be repeated.

                           If there is no deception in her words, we accept Aumlaruil's conditions. We 
                           Gnomes never had problems with elves until the sabotages that started the 
                           war. If the Elves don't repeat their mistake, we thankfully accept their 
                           peace."

                           ---------------------------
                           ---------------------------

                           Out of the thread: you should edit your post with Aumlaruil's speech: 

                           "How will I enforce this decree?

                           This is how ...

                           The shade of !?Alustriel?! gestures, and a power -not yet mentioned on this 
                           board - is seen by all as if from a great distance.
                           For the spirits of the elves did not retreat to Arvandor in peace, after the 
                           Cataclysm - they remained in undeath upon Toril, and until now they have been 
                           quiescient, asleep."

                           That's not really Alustriel... ;·)

                           Thanks for the fun ! 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 10) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 05:12 PM                      

                           Gez, who represents the Gnomes, has also asked me to post this follow-up message of his:

                           Another response from the Gnome Embassador 

                           ((why do you makes me said:

                           We wish to remain a neutral power, as we always were.
                           We wish no hostilities with anyone, which means we cannot ally with anyone, 
                           for all of you have enemies.

                           I've said:

                           "If the representative assembled here can offer full safety for our people, 
                           the Gnomes may come back to Toril. It would be a good news for everyone, as 
                           Gnomes, like Elves, have some measure of Fey blood and their renewed presence 
                           would slow down the weakening of the Weave.

                           We offer to join the Technocratic Commonwealth, however we urge it to not 
                           join a "new Netherese Commonwealth". The Netheril showed much recklessness in 
                           their researches, and this ended up threatening the homeplane of the 
                           Phaerimm. This in turn caused much problems here, and we don't want that 
                           history to be repeated.

                           If there is no deception in her words, we accept Aumlaruil's conditions. We 
                           Gnomes never had problems with elves until the sabotages that started the 
                           war. If the Elves don't repeat their mistake, we thankfully accept their 
                           peace."

                           ? )) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 04, 2001 05:13 PM                      

                           The eladrin waves off the comment, returning to his normal form. "It was only a suggestion. I'm not
                           saying we should force them. I'm just saying that it seems like a good idea for all involved."

                           He muses on the suggestion of massive magical boundaries.

                           "No good. Space travel means there's nothing stopping them from 'jumping the fence,' so to speak."

                           He turns to the Kender.

                           "We can't in good conscience rule over you. That isn't our role. BUT, we have more leeway over this
                           dimension than others. If a disposal of weapons is ever needed, we are more than capable of
                           obliterating them quickly and safely by shunting them to the Energy Planes."

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 05:42 PM                      

                           (this post moved)

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 18) The Second IR*

Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:08 PM                      

                           OoC
                           We need Edena's ruling on the planar structure of Toril : In FR 2e, it was the same as Greyhawk, with
                           the great wheel and sigil. In FR 3e, (and in 3e in general) each world can have its own cosmology, the
                           various cosmology being linked by the plane of shadow; and FR has its own set of plane, structured in
                           a Tree shape. The relative power of the Sigilian emissary and the Netherese Shades depends of this.
                           In one case, the Lady of Pain control the passage via the various gate, while in the second, the
                           Shades (and their ennemies, the Malaugrym) will have a spectacular power. Of course, Spelljaming is
                           another possibility. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:18 PM                     

                           Valkys sighs as he addresses the Eladrin once more, "Thank you, my stomach is settling already.

                           You can't rule over the mortals. You can't force them into a settlement. You can't make their decisions
                           for them. If they want to blow themselves up, then they will eventually, no matter how often you
                           intervene." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:19 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Aloïsius:

                                 Hazedil smiles
                                 "The few remaining elves-I means those from Toril, not the exhile from Mystara- are
                                 under the protection of Lathander's Church. And the majority of Lathander followers
                                 reside in the human lands of the Technocracy. An agression against Lathanderite
                                 owned flying cities will imply an attack on Technocratic citizen..."


                           Rhialto sighs.

                           And do you actually think that religion will compel the Technomancy to your aid? It didn't the last
                           time...

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Rhialto the Marvellous ]


                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:33 PM                      

                           BTW, another thing for the (very overworked, no doubt) Edena of Neith:

                           What's everyone's current tech level and civilization like?

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:48 PM                     









*OOC:*




                           Another question for Edena:

                           What does the population of Toril look like? What are the approximate numbers of humans, dwarves,
                           Technomancy members, elves, and humanoids?

                           --------------------

                           Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                           Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                           must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 04, 2001 06:51 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:

                                 Rhialto sighs.

                                 And do you actually think that religion will compel the Technomancy to your aid? It
                                 didn't the last time...

                                 [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Rhialto the Marvellous ]


                           I don't think to aid...I think to self-defense :
                           I do not represent the elves here, I represent the Church of Lathander, of wich only a tiny part is
                           elven. The greatest part of our follower are humans, and most of them are technocracy's citizen. We
                           are now structured as transnational, even a transracial, group. We hold great political power inside all
                           faerunian human nations, and Lathander is now the key figure of the faerunian pantheon (plus an
                           interloper in the elven one), thanks to His role in the rebuilding. We are still opposed by various evil
                           cult, but they are divided, while most forces of Good are united behind the Morning Lord. This move
                           was planed before the event of the seven years war, and it's not a coincidence if Mystra and Eldath
                           (IRC) shifted from Law or Neutrality to Good. The disaster of the last war simply allowed our Lord to
                           accomplish his goal, more than 5 century after a first try (OoC : the Dawn Disaster). 
                           Anyway...we have took great care of our protégés. Don't fear for them more than for anybody else 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 07:20 PM                      

                           A few rulings:


                           First of all, all the Chosen rise from their seats upon the arrival of Ao.
                           All the Chosen kneel, in homage and humility, to the Creator.
                           After a not inconsiderable length of time, they resume their seats.

                           - - -

                           Because of the arrival of Ao, the slaadi attempt to whelm Realmspace in chaos does not happen.
                           FOR THE MOMENT.
                           It is temporarily held back, until the end of the conference, and only until then.
                           Unless the slaadi themselves decide to dispel it before the end of the conference.

                           - - -

                           You may assume that ALL the Gods and Goddess of Realmspace, are witnessing the events in the
                           Court, at this point.
                           The Gods of the various Pantheons have all sent Avatars to witness the proceedings.

                           Ao, Iuz, the Dark Eight, the Slaadi Lord, and the Chosen of Mystra are aware of this, but to everyone
                           else the assembled Watchers are invisible.

                           - - -

                           Sigil is quite capable of closing all of the Gates from and to Sigil and Realmspace.
                           And yes, Sigian and Sharn mages, working together, can seal the Crystal Sphere (and the City of
                           Shade can then unseal it ...)
                           However, Sigil cannot otherwise cut off planar travel from Realmspace, via the ethereal, astral,
                           elemental, inner, or outer planes.

                           Perhaps the Lady of Pain could indeed do this thing, but it is beyond her jurisdiction.
                           The Lady of Pain is Neutral Incarnate, and she has absolute power over Sigil, but she would not
                           interfere in another plane directly.

                           The Sigilian mages and the Sharn are welcome to attempt to weave spells that would ban all planar
                           travel from Realmspace.
                           They could probably succeed if they really tried and worked together, and then what the Sigilian and
                           Sharn ambassadors are trying to accomplish WOULD BE accomplished.

                           That, of course, would be considered an act of war by most of the delegates present: an active effort
                           to alter the Weave so that Planar Travel is not possible, but it is UP TO THE SIGILIAN/SHARN
                           AMBASSADOR, what the Sigilian mages and sharn do.

                           Now, if the Sigilians and the sharn could talk other powers (such as the phaerimm and the City of
                           Shade) into helping them, it would be quite easy to ban all planar travel, and maintain that ban,
                           although it would probably still mean war (that would be up to the rest of you.)

                           - - -

                           There is general terror and awe as Ao shows up, and for many long moments there is utter silence,
                           which is then literally shattered by the kender.
                           The kender, who is getting to meet the CREATOR of Realmspace!!!!
                           What greater possible, greater grander thing could possibly happen to a lucky kender, than to get to
                           meet the Creator and talk with him????

                           Of course, the kender starts (literally) babbling questions and comments, as fast as his mouth will
                           allow, and he talks until he runs out of breath and turns blue in the face.
                           Remembering finally to breathe, he takes in a huge breathe, and starts anew ...

                           - - -

                           Because Forrester has NOT replied yet to this Thread, the shade of Queen Amlaruil continues to watch
                           him, waiting for a reply.
                           Bound by special constraints, being undead, the shade of Amlaruil will not budge from her demand
                           that the Humanoids agree to make true peace with her people.
                           She cannot - the Chosen realize this, and they inform the assembled delegates.

                           Unless Forrester agrees to all of her terms, she is bound to certain actions, and these actions may or
                           may not lead to war.

                           - - -

                           The phaerimm ambassador, already angry, floats up, and utters a long speech in it's own language -
                           it's so angry it doesn't even attempt to telepathically communicate the speech to anyone (they would
                           automatically understand telepathy), so one of it's beholder servants translates for it:

                           The phaerimm are NATIVE to Toril.
                           Toril is our home, truly.

                           We are the phaerimm.
                           We have transcended hunger.
                           We have transcended disease.
                           We have transcended famine.
                           WE have transcended the limitations of nature.
                           WE HAVE transcended the limitations of reality.
                           WE HAVE TRANSCENDED the limitations of magic.
                           WE HAVE TRANSCENDED the limitations of space-time.
                           WE HAVE TRANSCENDED THE LIMITATIONS of our OWN NATURE, and live TOGETHER in HARMONY.
                           WE HAVE TRANSCENDED THE LIMITATIONS OF MORTALITY ITSELF.

                           Under our rule, there would be PEACE upon this world.
                           Under our rule, the study of the GREATEST OF ALL BEAUTY, MAGIC, would continue unfettered.
                           Under our rule, the study of science would continue unfettered.
                           Under our rule, INTELLIGENCE AND CREATIVITY would rule Realmspace.
                           Under our rule, Toril would be TRULY protected from Extraplanar Threats, such as those currently
                           PRESENT, and they would not come into our Courts and make threats against you.

                           The human, demi-human, and humanoid races would be restricted, and kept under careful
                           supervision, but they would be allowed to continue to exist within their own societies, and they would
                           even be allowed to continue to research magic and science - but they would do so on our terms.
                           Our terms would not allow them to create tools and magics as they have done, threatening destruction
                           of our entire Crystal Sphere, because they lack the insight and wisdom to properly handle their
                           discoveries.

                           The more advanced races, such as the Faerie, the githyanki, the Dragons, and the others, would be
                           allowed freedom to create their own societies, and function as their nature dictates.
                           They would be restrained from making war, and they would answer to us, the phaerimm, for all that
                           they did, but we would grant them reasonable freedom.
                           They are competent enough to handle freedom and responsibility, so we would allow them such.

                           We even recognize the Chosen of Mystra, and we would not interfere in their works.

                           But what you are proposing is, literally, insane.
                           Would your human race, allow the cows in your fields to rule you? Would you? WOULD YOU?
                           Would you allow squirrels and rabbits to rule from the thrones of your cities?
                           Would you allow your chickens and your goats to issue edicts from your chambers of state?

                           But that is PRECISELY what you are demanding that WE, the phaerimm, do.

                           Ok ... enough ... (the phaerimm tries to restrain itself, and as it's anger cools, it resumes telepathic
                           communication that can be understood by all)

                           We do not seek the destruction of Toril or Realmspace anymore than your Technocracy does.
                           In SPITE of what you have been told about us, the Phaerimm CHERISH Toril, we APPRECIATE the
                           beauty and wonder that is Toril and it's Weave, and we are willing to fight very hard to save that
                           beauty.

                           Therefore, we the Phaerimm offer a compromise.

                           We offer to be your instructors and teachers.

                           We shall travel freely amongst your Technocracy, and all the other nations of Realmspace.
                           We shall NOT be subject to your laws.
                           We shall not be answerable to you in any way.
                           We shall live where we wish, and do as we please.

                           However, we will TOLERATE living amongst you.
                           We will not harm you.
                           We will, to the best of our ability, seek to avoid causing events that your societies view as
                           troublesome.

                           We will even go so far as to protect you.
                           We will advise your rulers on extraplanar threats and otherworld threats.
                           We will advise your rulers on magic and it's perils - AND THAT IS A BIG OFFER, FOR WE DO NOT
                           NORMALLY TEACH OUR MAGIC TO ANYONE, AND OUR MAGIC IS A THOUSAND YEARS AHEAD OF YOURS.
                           We will give the best advise to your rulers on what we believe is the course towards security and peace.

                           We will, of course, have a representative to your government present at all times, and we reserve the
                           right to know all that is transpiring - you do not have the right to keep secrets from us, especially when
                           we are helping you.

                           Now, I have gone farther than any phaerimm would have ever dreamed of going, in this offer of
                           compromise.
                           I do this because we love Toril and we seek it's preservation, and we will make this EXTREME sacrifice
                           for it.

                           - - -

                           The dwarven ambassador announces that he will accept the terms of the shade of Queen Amlaruil.
                           The Maztican delegate and the Tuigan delegate follow suit, and the newly arrived delegates from the
                           continent of Kara-Tur also agree.
                           The phaerimm ambassador states it will agree to Amlaruil's terms if everyone agrees to IT'S terms.
                           The kender is too busy asking Ao questions to answer Amlaruil, but it is obvious to everyone how he
                           would answer.

                           - - -

                           The halfling ambassador, after recovering from his awe and terror of Ao, and the others, states:

                           I heartily agree.
                           This is a Realmspace debate.
                           The Outsiders from Limbo and Sigil have no part in this.
                           They were not involved in the first war, and they should not be involved now.

                           Just who do you think you are, busting in on this Court and uttering your edicts and your threats
                           against us?
                           We are the people of Toril, and we are not answerable to you!
                           We can take care of our problems very well without your interference, thank you.

                           If you don't like our problems, then get your butts out of this Court and go back to your own Realms!

                           I propose the following:

                           The halflings would join the Technocracy.
                           Then, the Phaerimm, the Technocracy, Hope Isle, the NeoIllithid, the Githyanki, the Dwarves, the
                           Gnomes, Zouron's Magocracy, and the Fiends if we must, assemble into a United Alliance.
                           We then proceed to utterly destroy the elves, both those of Maztica and those in their Fleet of
                           Vengeance, and we destroy the Humanoids, both those in the Humanoid Alliance and the Scro and
                           their Gith allies in Realmspace.

                           If you believe this is unreasonable, consider that Forrester, the representative of the Humanoids, has
                           not made ONE ANSWER to the shade of the Queen yonder.
                           And when he does, IF he does, we ALL know what his response will be: You elves are unreasonable,
                           you elves must pay, you elves are bad, etc.

                           And we ALL know what the shade of the Queen will do: she'll sadly (the halfling smirks) bow her head,
                           announce that it's all the Humanoid's fault, and go back to her undead sleep, and thus leave the rest
                           of us to fry in the war HER kind are preparing to bring upon us.
                           And I agree with Forrester - incredible! - that the Queen and her undead minions could IN NO WAY
                           control the Fleets of Vengeance!
                           Is she really trying to tell me that she and a few shades can talk a hundred thousand vengeful elves
                           with the largest elven Armada in history into backing off from a war they have spent 40 YEARS
                           assembling for?
                           Does she - literally - insult our intelligence by suggestion that she and her shades can TALK these
                           elves into FORGIVING the humanoids???
                           If she had a hundred thousand Helms of Opposition, THAT might do the trick, but words are cheap,
                           and actions count.

                           There is no way the elves and humanoids can coexist in peace.
                           I cite Forrester's silence as proof.
                           I cite the Scro's ambassador's silence as proof.
                           I cite Queen Amlaruil's blatant blackmail as proof.
                           I have heard one elf say he would forgive - I concede there are exceptions to every rule, but they ARE
                           exceptions, and not the rule.

                           The elves and the humanoids will start fighting again, and that will pull us all in, and then - in the
                           words of AO HIMSELF, our world will be Unmade.

                           (he almost cracks up in anger)

                           You call me a fool?
                           You tell me to shut up?
                           Well, YOU LISTEN HERE!

                           Unless you idiots can somehow talk the elves and the humanoids into agreeing to a REAL peace, this
                           planet and all of our hides are fried.
                           And I'm not exactly seeing the elves and the humanoids trying to make a real peace - they aren't
                           even close, they aren't even really trying!
                           I'm sick of their nonsense, and I'm sick of them.

                           (He points an accusing finger at Forrester and Queen Amlaruil, and his voice drips with hatred, anger,
                           and venom)

                           They started the war that nearly destroyed our world, THEY committed most of the destruction, and
                           THEY are the ones who should pay the price.

                           - - -

                           The Scro ambassador, now infuriated, replies to the halfling (since nobody has yet agreed to play him,
                           and Gruffmug is absent):

                           You little rat.
                           If you were not within the protection of this chamber, we would throw a Lifeproof on you, so that you
                           could never die, and then we would place you over a hot fire.
                           And enjoy your screams for the next couple of millenia.

                           We were assailed, without provocation or cause, by the elven Fleets in the First Inhuman War, and our
                           people were massacred.
                           Do you remember how we were exiled to the planet Winter by the elves?
                           And then, how they activated the Witchlight on that world, and killed the entire interned population?

                           Those few of us that survived hid, and we slowly rebuilt our strength, and our fleets, for a just
                           vengeance.
                           We took that vengeance on the Elven Imperial Navy of Realmspace, and it was a just action. 
                           It was justice.
                           Justice for the millions of our people the elves massacred.

                           We did NOT start the war.
                           The elves started the war - everyone in this chamber, including the ELVES, have stated this is the case.
                           When our humanoid friends on Toril requested our help, we moved to aid an ally; it was a perfectly
                           reasonable act on our part, to come to the aid of a friend.

                           We did not cause the Month of Terror, although we SUFFERED enough from it - thousands of our
                           people died in Wildspace.
                           The elves caused the Month of Terror.
                           We did not cause the Cataclysm, the elves did.

                           If you must select a race as a scapegoat, it is totally unfair to point the finger at us.

                           Why don't you point your little grubby halfling fingers at the real criminals here, the elves?

                           If we all agreed to exterminate the elves, I think we could have peace.

                           I am considering Reprisal's offer of a Technocracy and World Forum, and we will consider it.
                           However, such a Technocracy and World Forum cannot exist when the GREATEST ELVEN ARMADA IN
                           HISTORY is about to descend on us, seeking our extermination.

                           - - -

                           The githyanki ambassador speaks, and she says:

                           I resent the insult to our Queen; the implication that her Lichdom somehow makes her a lesser being,
                           and I think the ambassador owes us an apology.
                           The githyanki concede the gravity of the situation, and we agree with the Chosen that expedience is
                           the best answer.

                           I must answer to the Queen, but I believe our colony in Realmspace can at the least ally with the
                           Technocracy, and we can send a representative to your World Court.

                           We do not wish hostilities with any of the races of Toril, although we are justifiably wary of the
                           NeoIllithid, and we know the Deep Illithid are our enemies - indeed, their ambassador arrived,
                           threatened you all, then disappeared!
                           We DO reserve the right to the territories we have gained on Luna, and those bases we have
                           established on Selune, and on Toril itself, as well as other planets.
                           However, we agree that there is security and strength in collective peace, and we offer our alliance to
                           the Technocracy and it's allies.
                           We will exist as an independent nation, but we will be your allies, and the Knights of the Githyanki will
                           (she smiles) battle alongside you, and they shall show your enemies just how a sword should be
                           wielded!

                           Because we wish peace, we agree to the terms of Queen Amlaruil, although we resent this coercion.
                           We do resent the coercion, but we must agree to it; we have no choice.
                           We do not wish two great spelljamming Armadas using Luna as an archer's target shield. (she glares
                           at the scro ambassador and at the shade of the Queen.) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 04, 2001 07:46 PM                     

                           Honored Queen, this blackmail is not necessary for the negotiations for the survival of our race with
                           the more aggressive members of this assembly. I'm sure that if you called off the invasion fleet
                           (hopefully this is something you can do) with absolutely no terms except that past hatreds be laid
                           aside and that this conference go on without us biting each other's heads off, then I am certain that it
                           is possible for us to gain at least not being hunted down and killed by the Scro and Humanoids. And
                           Forrester, with all due respect, you repaid whatever debt we owed your kind back in the war. We
                           reduced you to nothing but savages in caves, you reduced us to nothing.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 07:49 PM                      

                           Moriartty rises slowly and bows lighty but solemnly to the God of Gods.

                           "I think there has been a misunderstanding here. My clients make no threats through me. They place
                           no demands through me. My clients who are the Sharn and Sigil are making a statement quite
                           simply."

                           He looks around the room at and stares for a moment at each person who holds the power to destroy
                           Toril. 

                           "That statement is quite simple. The Sharn and Sigil have worked together quietly for several years
                           now to create the necessary power to close Toril off from any sort of travel. This is via Spelljamming,
                           Etheral travel, Astral Travel, or any other method. Yes our power is not omnipotent and given time
                           many of you could break those seals. Those seals though would last at least a couple days against
                           even your combined effort. That is all the time the time we are looking for."

                           Moriartty pauses and waits for a reaction. When none comes he speaks further.

                           "Why you are wondering? Simple, my clients will only seal Toril IF any side or faction attempts a mass
                           migration OR launches an attack that will cause the armageddon. We know your powers, we know how
                           long Toril will last if any one of you lauch your doomsday weapons. My clients will only have to hold the
                           barrier up for a day or two to guaruntee that no one from Toril will escape armageddon and all of you
                           will die."

                           "My clients do not threaten to do this out of anger or bitterness. They do this out of self preservation.
                           My clients want to make sure that if madness truly takes hold in Toril on a planetary scale that it dies
                           on Toril. If peace is found here then my clients will put their spells away and leave things as they
                           always are. If that peace last a couple generations my clients may even destroy the spells and
                           artifacts they possess that will aid them in doing this as a sign that they accept what you have
                           become."

                           "Remember this though. There is no threat made here by my clients. There is only a statement of
                           intent contingent upon all of YOUR actions."

                           "Furthermore if the gnomes decide to join the Technocracy then I personally Moriartty Belros of Sigil
                           would like to immediatly take the gnomes to court and have any and all gnomes directly related to the
                           death of my son put on trial for mass murder with a sentance of DEATH if found guilty. We shall see if
                           your Confederation is going to be as just as you suggest it to be."

                           As Moriartty finishes speaking he walks back and sits down. At the same time the four Sharn floating
                           around him move forward though none of them approach within 100 feet of the phaerimm. Suddenly
                           and without notice all 4 Sharn start putting their hands and mouths through dimensional gaps at a
                           rapid pace. The gaps open up all around the phaerimm that just finished speaking and in a matter of
                           seconds over 100 hands and jaws snap the air just inches from its body. A moment after this happens
                           a strange hmming can be heard.

                           "We are the Sharn. We are not animals and some of you would be good to remember the last time we
                           put you in your place. Threats and statements of superiority mean nothing when stated in the face of
                           foes like us that could wipe you down this easily while not even being in the same room as you. If you
                           long for your walled captivity again then continue on your course. Otherwise hold your arrogant tongue
                           and understand that you here among those that are your equals and those that are your superiors."

                           The 4 Sharn float back to their place and everyone can see a small smile on the face of Moriartty as
                           he reads through some of the paperwork on his desk.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 A few rulings:

                                 Sigil is quite capable of closing all of the Gates from and to Sigil and Realmspace.
                                 And yes, Sigian and Sharn mages, working together, can seal the Crystal Sphere (and
                                 the City of Shade can then unseal it ...)
                                 However, Sigil cannot otherwise cut off planar travel from Realmspace, via the
                                 ethereal, astral, elemental, inner, or outer planes.

                                 Perhaps the Lady of Pain could indeed do this thing, but it is beyond her jurisdiction.
                                 The Lady of Pain is Neutral Incarnate, and she has absolute power over Sigil, but she
                                 would not interfere in another plane directly.

                                 The Sigilian mages and the Sharn are welcome to attempt to weave spells that would
                                 ban all planar travel from Realmspace.
                                 They could probably succeed if they really tried and worked together, and then what
                                 the Sigilian and Sharn ambassadors are trying to accomplish WOULD BE accomplished.

                                 That, of course, would be considered an act of war by most of the delegates present: an
                                 active effort to alter the Weave so that Planar Travel is not possible, but it is UP TO THE
                                 SIGILIAN/SHARN AMBASSADOR, what the Sigilian mages and sharn do.

                                 Now, if the Sigilians and the sharn could talk other powers (such as the phaerimm and
                                 the City of Shade) into helping them, it would be quite easy to ban all planar travel, and
                                 maintain that ban, although it would probably still mean war (that would be up to the
                                 rest of you.)



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:09 PM                     

                           After the halfling delegate finishes his speech, Iuz once again raps his staff aginst the stone floor in
                           applause,

                           "Here, here, sir, again your race shows a desire to survive. If you want to keep living you must take
                           the lives of others before they can take yours. I have never put much stock in your race. Perhaps this
                           has been an oversight on my part?"

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: johnbrown ]

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 67 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 19) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:19 PM                      

                           Rough Power Levels:

                           The Technomancy: 10 + 200 for it's nuclear arsenal on it's starships and missile fields
                           The Humanoid Alliance: 9 + 50 for it's nuclear arsenal in it's missile fields + 40 for hoards of
                           humanoids gathered in other worlds ready to come to Toril
                           The ELVEN Alliance: 0 + 125 in their assembled Fleets of Vengeance gathered secretly in dozens of
                           Crystal Spheres
                           Zouron's Magocracy: 5 + 20 for it's undead legions + 50 for it's readied Undeath plague
                           The Thri-Kreen Nations: 2 + approximately 3 in help they could summon from Athas
                           The Tuigan: 1
                           The Nations of Kara-Tur: 15
                           The Nations of Zakhara: 8
                           The Phaerimm and Aboleth: 5 + 300 they could summon in help from the Elder Races (Cthulu's
                           minions) which they could not control once summoned
                           The City of Shade: 6 + 100 in Netherese they could bring forward in time (only they can pull that
                           stunt.)
                           The NeoIllithid: 4
                           The Deep Illithid: 7 + 150 in help from New Umbra
                           The Independent Dwarves: 3 + 10 in help from other worlds
                           The Independent Gnomes: 2 + 75 from their secret battle machines
                           Hope Island and it's Angels: 6 + 200 in help from the Upper Planes
                           Bran's Druids: 5 + 100 in help from the Elemental Planes
                           The Elves of Northern Maztica: 4
                           The Scro and Gith: 10 + 100 in assembled fleets of spelljammers from dozens of crystal spheres
                           The Githyanki on Luna and elsewhere: 7
                           The Defilers: 4 + 30 if their Dragon Kings arrived to take Realmspace for themselves
                           The Devils: 1 + 175 in help from the Lower Planes
                           The Demons: 1 + 205 in help from the Lower Planes and Iuz
                           The Chosen of Mystra: 20
                           The Faerie and Dragons: 20 + 50 if the Seelie Court gave their support + 200 if the Seelie Court
                           declared Total War.

                           The Sharn and Sigilians: 7 + 60 they could call in aid
                           The Slaadi: 200
                           The Eladrin: 50 (they can only bring a small part of their force)
                           The Angels (period, not affiliated with any of the above powers): 100 + 100 if they declared war (VERY
                           GREAT justification for that would be required to be presented to me)

                           Toril and Realmspace abide by the rules as given in the 3E Player's Handbook - they exist as shown in
                           the diagrams therein.

                           It is possible for all planar travel to be shut off by an alteration of the Weave - any of the great
                           powers could do this, given enough time.
                           If several of the great powers conspired together to do it, they could do it in a matter of weeks.
                           I will state NOW that such an attempt WILL be taken as an Act of War by the phaerimm and City of
                           Shade (not to mention what you people will do.)

                           The slaadi chaos wave is NOT gone or halted: it is merely delayed, and it will hit when the conference
                           dissolves.
                           Since the wave of chaos is an act of war, the slaadi player should consider that fact, and whether or not
                           the slaadi will reverse the wave of chaos (so that it does not strike at all) before the conference ends.

                           - - -

                           I have been asked how many people, in what manner and kind, live where and how on Toril.
                           That is asking me to create, on the spot, the entire 4th edition Forgotten Realms boxed set, plus all
                           supplements.
                           And to decide, arbitrarily, just exactly how technology and magic have combined, in what way, how it all
                           works, and so on.
                           To answer the question is completely beyond my power.

                           I can, however, give a very rough outline:

                           The Humanoid Alliance currently holds most of Faerun north of the Sea of Fallen Stars, from the west
                           coast to the Hoardlands, and fairly far into the Frozenfar (which is no longer frozen.)
                           Due to the alteration of Toril's climate, this region has a temperate climate for the most part, with the
                           Frozenfar being subarctic.
                           The Humanoid Alliance has constructed enormous underground cities and factories, and warrens of
                           caves connecting them.
                           This is particularly true of the kobolds, who began the process.
                           On the surface, there are the great goblin cities, vast sprawling complexes of assorting housing,
                           factories, warehouses, experimental plants, government builds, all in a mesh of roads and alleys.
                           An ungodly sprawl of poles loaded with electrical lines, telephone lines, cable lines, and lines devoted
                           to magic and heaven knows what else, run along the vast network of paved roads the humanoids have
                           built, and one can hardly see the sky for the intertangled power lines.
                           Forests and fields have been removed ruthlessly to clear the way for vast machine farms, war plants,
                           military facilities, missile fields, and large numbers of humanoids who happen to want to live away
                           from the cities.

                           The Technocratic Commonwealth occupies all of Faerun south of the Sea of Fallen Stars, and the
                           eastern part of the Shining South.
                           Here, the Technomancy built great cities that actually look like small mountains, with outer walls that
                           can withstand the direct hit of enormous explosives and tidal waves, and sunk deeply into the bedrock
                           to resist earthquakes.
                           Great magical shields surround these cities on all sides, from Walls of Force to Prismatic Walls to other
                           magic, to protect the cities from a nuclear attack.
                           Out from the walls, often 1,000 feet high or higher, great skyscrapers and buildings soar up to a mile
                           high into the atmosphere, crowned with lights and majestic beauty.
                           Within the great warren protected by the huge outer walls, the Technocracy has provided it's people, by
                           magic and science, with homes, religious shrines, cultural centers, economic centers, and vast
                           magically illuminated greenhouse parks and gardens.
                           The military and government installations are at the very heart of the great cube, protected by extra
                           walls and magic, and offlimits to all who lack security clearance to enter the area.
                           The majesty skyscrapers are where the wealthy and powerful live, and where visiting emissaries come.
                           They also include the great spelljamming skylofts, but the landing fields for the Technocracy Starcraft
                           are away from the cities in NASA like setups.

                           There are no power lines in the Technocracy: electricity is magically moved to where it is needed, and a
                           gridwork of magical transfer stations, heavily guarded and fortified (and concealed) exists across the
                           country.

                           There are also many older towns and cities in the Technocracy, which survived the Seven Year War or
                           which were rebuilt, and they are considered by the people of the Technocracy they way we would call a
                           place quaint or old-world style or victorian.
                           A large number of people live here, relying on the vast military missile armada and fleet of starships,
                           to protect them, eschewing living in the great fortified cube cities.

                           The climate of the Technocracy is subtropical to tropical.
                           The Technocracy is filled with verdant forests, for a massive replanting effort and new planting effort
                           has taken place (the Shaar, for instance, is halved in size.)
                           The Technomancy grows all of it's food underground, with the aid of the Dwarves and Gnomes, in vast
                           underground greenhouses.
                           Since these are such strategically vital places, they are surrounded by IMMENSE webs of tunnels,
                           chambers, and fortified walls, and standing armies man these labyrniths, ever on guard for enemies.

                           The dwarves and gnomes who do not live in the great cities, live in their own cities Below.
                           The dwarven cities are relatively unchanged, but the Gnomish cities are unrecognizable for what they
                           once were.

                           The Gnomish Cities are massive conglomerates of factories, experimental chambers, more factories,
                           more experimental chambers, homes, shops, government offices, strategic planning centers, and
                           other things.
                           Think of the Tinker Gnome city of Mount Nevermind and the city of San Francisco from Bladerunning,
                           mix the two together in equal proportions, then add in hundreds of thousands of energetic, bustling,
                           hurrying, eager gnomes, and you have the picture.

                           Zouron's Magocracy is more medieval, and it's greatest monuments are it's Magical Academies (think
                           of Harry Potter, but much greater.)
                           This is Halruaa as Halruaa would have become if all the mages in that land had decided to all become
                           visionaries and experimenters at once.

                           The actual region in question is the entire peninsula of Chult eastward to Dambrath, and northward to
                           the just short of the Lake of Steam.

                           Around the Lake of Steam is the Nation of the Phaerimm (for lack of a better word: the Phaerimm
                           have a name which nobody else uses.)
                           The Phaerimm themselves live in secret underground chambers that are - literally - impossible to find,
                           for it requires one to teleport first here, then there, then over there, then over here, each time utterly
                           special passwords and holding special tokens, and oftentimes taking certain actions, to access these
                           chambers - and any failure to perform the ritual EXACTLY right results in instant magical retaliation
                           and a horde of monsters descending on the unfortunate being in question.
                           The beholders, by the tens of thousands, live in great cave cities surrounding the sea, and the
                           phaerimm have taken the most promising, and created special Hive Cities for them deep
                           underground.
                           The aboleth, live in the Lake of Steam, and in the Underdark, and even the beholders stay away from
                           them: the aboleth will accept the lordship of the phaerimm and their alliance, but they will not willingly
                           associate with or tolerate any others.
                           Hundreds of thousands of mindless slaves service the aboleth in their strange underground and
                           underwater cities.

                           The Tuigan, the nomadic peoples of the Hoardlands, were driven from their homes by the war, and
                           retreated into the mountains to the south.
                           There, they called up the spirits of the land, and sealed the ways behind them with magic and
                           guardians.

                           On Luna, the githyanki have built great cities, which co-exist in both the Material and the Astral Planes
                           (so, if astral travel is cut off, this will cause quite a mess ...)
                           Glittering towers of glassteel and glassmithril pierce the air, and there are great (and very ornate, very
                           beautiful) citadels that house the different factions of Knights.

                           On Selune, anything goes.
                           Selune is under the dominion of the scro and their gith allies.
                           The scro and their gith allies, have turned Selune into the trading mecca of Realmspace.
                           This is Waterdeep on a grand scale.
                           If you want it, and it can't be had elsewhere, it can be found on Selune.
                           If you want to cut business deals, Selune is the place to go.
                           If you want to engage in shadier practices, contact criminals and pirates, or engage in spying, Selune
                           is where it all happens.

                           There is no conformity to the cities, space docks, and spelljammer lofts of Selune, for each was built
                           by a different power or race, and the scro did not care what was built or how so long as the taxes were
                           paid.
                           Kender are VERY common on Selune.

                           On northern Maztica is the elven civilization from the world of Mystara.
                           These elves have covered their entire land in spells of invisibility and illusion, so that no method, via
                           technology or magic, can discover them, and the angels and Bran's druids helped them in this.
                           The elves live amongst the trees, in communities of structures made of living wood, and crystalline
                           rock raised from the depths of the earth and shaped by magic to the elve's desires.
                           The communities are tightly welded together by social and military unity, and answer to a military
                           center (not a city) where the elves plan strategy and access situations.
                           Although this military center is above ground, the elves have thrown all the magic they could into it's
                           protection, and they built it out of granite rock torn from the earth and shaped to their needs.

                           A rough, incomplete, look at things. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:22 PM                      

                           "I, for one, believe that we should definately accept the Phaerimm's compromise."

                           The Eladrin stands.

                           "I will speak of something few of you may have known. I am an old, old creature, one of the eldest
                           there is. I have seen the darkest days of the Phaerimm, and they were truly black. In my youth, I
                           fought against the Elder Races. There is no way any of you could ever conceivably escape destruction
                           once within sight of their bloodied eyes."
                           "I have watched the Phaerimm these 40 years. Being forced to deal with lesser creatures such as
                           yourselves has lightened them greatly. Allowing them free reign over your lands would be far, far less
                           destructive than any attempt to restrain them, for they will not be restrained. Their power rivals the
                           heavens and the hells. To ignore them, or to see them as any form of power less than a demi-god,
                           would be VERY foolish."

                           He turns to the Phaerimm, and begins speaking in a language so ancient, so strange, even the
                           Beholders must struggle to translate.

                           "Good men do not hunt animals, but grow crops, or husband animals. As a Greater Species, I trust
                           that you will not hunt men, but grow crops, or husband golems. Your compromise is accepted by
                           Elysium."

                           He turns to the Elf queen and communicates silently.

                           "Please, call off your fleet if it is at all within your power. I KNOW Forrester would be willing to
                           compromise. He is angry and defensive but he is NOT unreasonable! I can convince him and the Scro
                           to be peaceful towards the Elves. Just give me time!"

                           He turns to the Unseelie diplomat.

                           "I'm sorry to have insulted you. My vision is limited. We very much hope for this meeting to end in a
                           certain degree of peace."

                           He turns to Ao. He bows.

                           "Creator, I am honoured by your presence. I hope I can honor you by preserving your creation."

                           He turns to the Circle of Eight.

                           "I hate you. You people SUCK."

                           He turns to the halfling.

                           "Whether they deserve it or not is irrelevant - This would be throwing Meteor Storms at a man warded
                           with a Contingency-Wish for his attackers death."

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:38 PM                      

                           The Phaerimm ambassador looks at the Chosen in protest:

                           I offered a truly massive compromise, sacrificed immensely to make peace, and now the Sharn
                           ambassador threatens me, and is openly insulting.
                           I could issue the word, and the Elder Races would immediately arrive - before the Sharn or Sigilians
                           could seal anything.

                           And I might do just that, if I am shown discourtesy again.

                           (It's been deadly serious: it was already infuriated, and the sharn actions and statements have
                           pushed it to the brink.)

                           - - -

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil looks at Forrester, who STILL has not answered her.

                           She says:

                           Forrester, emissary of the Humanoids, and you, emissary of the Scro, will you accept my requests, or
                           do you reject them?
                           I will not ask again: if you will not make answer, I will take that as a No answer on your part.

                           If you will not work for peace, I will not work for peace, and we will all go down together.

                           - - -

                           The halfling ambassador, seeing nobody is willing to stand with him, becomes infuriated further, and
                           looks like he is about to stomp out of the Court.

                           He mutters:

                           They are (deleted for Eric's grandmother's benefit), all of them.
                           They talk a good game, but when push comes to shove, they're chickens.
                           They want peace: there is no peace.
                           There will never be peace unless it is won by force of arms.

                           - - - 

                           Laeral of the Chosen, who has been the Chosen Spokeswoman, hangs her head, looking frustrated,
                           sad, and even frightened.
                           The rest of the Chosen watch the proceedings with emotions ranging from sadness to anger to
                           resignation.

                           Finally, Laeral speaks:

                           We are the Chosen of Mystra.
                           We CANNOT impose a solution on you: we are specifically forbidden by Mystra to do such a thing.
                           We cannot hold your hands, and treat you like children; you are not children.

                           You must find a way to ensure a lasting peace.
                           You must, by Mystra, find a way.

                           We will abide by whatever you decide, for this world belongs to you, and you must live in it.

                           We cannot endorse the Technocracy and World Court because we cannot interfere in the process of
                           discussion and negotiation you are engaged in.
                           We do not, however, condemn any of the solutions you propose: for example, we do not condemn the
                           solutions presented by the phaerimm.
                           We neither condone nor condemn.

                           We DO, however, entreat the slaadi to withdraw their Wave of Chaos, for it represents a direct
                           interference in the affairs of Realmspace by an Outside Power.
                           We do ask the Ambassador from Sigil to avoid attempting to seal Planar Travel from Realmspace,
                           except to Sigil itself - Sigil has a right to protect itself from our situation, but it does not have the right
                           to dictate terms to us by sealing us in.

                           We advocate self determination, and the slaadi and the ambassador of Sigil threaten to take those
                           away.

                           If the slaadi will not recall their Wave of Chaos, we the Chosen will act to stop it ourselves.
                           If the Sigilians attempt to seal us in, excluding the Gates to Sigil only, we will take action to stop
                           them. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:42 PM                      

                           (Forrester, you around?)

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil listens to the Eladrin's words (see the post above), then answers:

                           There are limits to penance.

                           The emisary of the humanoids must answer me.

                           And he must accept the consequences of that answer. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 20) The Second IR*

TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:58 PM                     

                           *Balor looks nervously at the angering faces of the scro delegates* uh, Queen Amlauril, perhaps it
                           would be best if you didn't use threat of armageddon to get your way. Negotiations might go BETTER
                           when there isn't an axe hanging over everyone's heads.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:25 PM                      

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil speaks:

                           I threaten nothing.

                           I choose to come out of my sleep to help my former enemies, the humanoids.

                           All I ask is that they put aside their hate and fear, and join with the elves in peaceful co-existence.

                           If they will not, then I will not help my former enemies. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:29 PM                      

                           Moriartty looks at his sharn associates and some communication passes between them. Rising slowly
                           Moriartty walks across the room until be is nearly face to cone with the Phaerimm.

                           "Consider the acts by my associates not as threats but as statements in reply to your statements to
                           them. The Sharn are no more cattle then any other race here."

                           "Furthermore none of you have any idea how long it would take Sigil and the Sharn to close all access
                           to Toril. Making threats based on information you do not have is dangerous."

                           Finally know this. The people who murdered a son more dear to me than anything in existance are in
                           this room or living on this planet. Do you really want to put into my hands the key that could grant me
                           more than enough vengance for his death? You too would suffer for and die almost instantly if the
                           Elders are released. I would be willing to wager that since you possess the ability to release them you
                           would be one of their first targets of vengence since you refused to free hem earlier."

                           Moriartty walks back over to his desk and leans on it.

                           "All of this would happen while my associates and I stood safely within Sigil. So I say to you directly sir,
                           do not speal down to equals again within these confines. It will do you no good and in the end will do
                           great harm."

                           " I still though await an answer to my personal statement about the Gnomes and the legal system of
                           the Technocracy. Will they try the gnomes for mass murder?"

                           "Finally I speak to the Chosen of Mystra and I promise to make my clients statements as simple as
                           possible since they again seem to fly past you. My clients will only act to close this realm IF someone
                           here starts an attack that will cause the complete destruction of Toril. When that happens my client will
                           act in the best of interest of the rest of the universe and contain this madness and allow it to burn
                           itself out here like a contagion. This is not a threat. It is a fact." 

                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:35 PM                      

                           The Gnomish ambassador regards the emissary from Shadowdale (I must play this part out, I guess)
                           and says:

                           The initial sabotage against my people and our products was committed by elves, druids, and their
                           allies.
                           We suffered hundreds of deaths in this initial stage of attack.

                           The elves and druids stepped up their attacks upon us, actually sending teams of mages and clerics
                           in, sending strike teams in.
                           The result was the destruction of many of our projects, the collapse of major buildings, and the deaths
                           of several thousand of our people.

                           We attempted to negotiate with the elves and druids to convince their leadership to halt this
                           aggression, but it came to naught.

                           We felt, at that point, that a retaliation was in order.
                           A retaliation large enough and deadly enough to deter further attacks against us.

                           In that retaliation, your son was killed.
                           I wish to personally apologize for this, and apologize for the gnomish people.
                           I am quite sure your son was totally innocent and uninvolved in the aforementioned sabotage, and he
                           was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

                           As restitution, we offer to resurrect your son, and we will offer an enormous sum in gold as
                           repatriation.

                           However, we will not allow our people to be brought before the courts of a foreign power, to face
                           foreign judges, to stand trial for crimes committed.
                           Nor do we acknowledge that we committed any crime: our retaliation was necessitated by the actions of
                           saboteurs, and deterrent was necessary to our strategic interests.

                           If you will accept my offer, we will resurrect your son, pay said enormous amount in gold, and we will
                           then consider the matter settled.
                           If you must insist that our people be tried in the courts of the Technocracy, and executed for crimes
                           they did not commit, obviously we will not cooperate.

                           The order to retaliate was given at the highest level, by our leadership.
                           You would put our leadership on trial, and have them executed, because of the death of your son?

                           We appreciate your grief, but what you propose is impossible as well as unreasonable.
                           Our leadership will not acknowledge your claims: you would have to fight a war and take them alive, in
                           order to try them in the courts of the Technocracy.

                           And aren't we here to prevent war? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 09:42 PM                      

                           The phaerimm ambassador replies:

                           We are very pleased that the eladrin accept our compromise offer.
                           We hope that the human technocracy will accept, and that the others will follow.

                           We never stated the sharn were animals, nor do we state such now.
                           We recognize the sharn as standing with the dragons, the illithid, the githyanki, and the faerie,
                           amongst others, as being greater than animals.

                           I would like to point out that I, the phaerimm ambassador, have not engaged in visible harassment of
                           another ambassador, or other such abuse, but have conducted myself with the dignity of my race.

                           The sharn ambassador, however, has employed harassment and intimidation.
                           The sharn ambassador has also involved an Outside power, which has no place in this forum, and
                           encouraged this Outside power - Sigil - to utter threats and issue proclamations to all the rest of us.

                           We condemn the sharn for this, and we hope the others present will appreciate the insincerity and
                           duplicity of their ambassador, and we hope the assemblage will pay little heed to the words of the
                           sharn.
                           For they are false.

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:01 PM                     









*OOC:*




                           I shall have to be more obvious. The reason I asked about general population levels, Edena, is that it
                           seems as though the Commonwealth is going to be a Democracy -- even one with racial quotas! 

                           As we all know, government under a Democracy can be likened to two wolves and a sheep voting on
                           what is for dinner. I am curious to find whether, under this Commonwealth, I have the numbers to
                           qualify for being the two wolves -- or whether anyone else does! Until I know an answer to this
                           question, I cannot fully consider the Technomancy's Commonwealth proposal. I am guessing that
                           given the Humanoids quick breeding, starting general great numbers, and technological ability to feed
                           whatever number of humanoids we have, we are quite, quite numerous. But I'd like some more
                           specifics, if possible, about *relative* numbers. 
                           ----------------------------
                           During this entire time, the humanoid delegate, who has kobold, orc, hobgoblin, and xvart blood running
                           through his veins, has been silent . . . considering.

                           He begins to speak.

                           Well . . . . 

                           *cough*

                           You wish an answer, Queen? You are impatient, for an elf. I will give you your answer . . . 

                           At this point, you could hear a pin drop in the room. If a pin was dropped, which no pin is. Unfortunate, that.

                           My answer is . . . 

                           All of the representatives lean forward, prick up their ears, and listen . . .

                           My answer is . . . 

                           .
                           .
                           .
                           .
                           .
                           .

                           Boy, all you guys look so serious! You really need to relax a bit, boys. And girls. 

                           My answer is that I do not believe that the Queen can control the mass of elvish troops that has
                           amassed to destroy us, and so it is pointless to even think about accepting her little deal. HOWEVER,
                           this is not a refusal. 

                           If she can bring the leaders of the Elven forces to this conference, and get them to repent as she has
                           promised she can get them to repent, then yes, I will consider her offer. 

                           For, you fools, all of you can prate on about this government or that government or whether this or
                           that race should be allowed to rule the world, but none of this changes the fact that the largest elven
                           fleet ever is about to pound the living hell out of our Home. 

                           If we want peace, we MUST have a representative of this Fleet -- sorry, but I cannot take the word of
                           this walking corpse that she can stay the hand of a hundred thousand elves from ATTEMPTING to
                           wreak havoc on our world. 

                           I ask the Chosen, who really should have known better, to extend an invitation to the head of these
                           fleets. We shall see whether the Queen's word is as important as she thinks it is. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:09 PM                      

                           (very clever response, Forrester  )

                           (I hope my imagination wasn't too lame, concerning my description of the countries and lands, in my
                           post up yonder.)

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil considers this ... 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:15 PM                     

                           "The emissary from Sigil has a right to stay now due to his representation of the Sharn, but Sigil would
                           be well advised to keep their 'facts' to themselves from this point. I must agree that the 'fact' sounds
                           very much like a threat. 

                           Very few of the ambassadors here had even considered Sigil, let alone thought of it as a place of
                           refuge. And the greater mass of beings on Toril would be unable to seek refuge in Sigil even if it were
                           their desire. The reaction of Sigil so far leads me to wonder if they had some part in the events being
                           discussed here."

                           "Regardless, as ambassadors, all of our persons are considered sacrosanct. It was bad form for the
                           sharn delegation to harass the phaerimm ambassador. I suggest a formal apology is required. If the
                           sharn wish to have an equal say here, they must observe proper decorum."

                           Valkys looks at Forrester and claps, adding in an amused tone, "I'm most impressed with your ability
                           to dodge a commitment. However, it isn't going to work. I think the majority of the delegates agree
                           that, should you agree to the Queen's terms and she fails to fulfill her part of the agreement, you
                           would be released from the contract. 

                           Whether a representative of the Fleet appears here or not, you will be making the same decision.
                           Stalling tactics are unacceptable at this point, as time grows shorter. 

                           *IF*, as I am beginning to suspect, you are not empowered to make such a decision by your
                           government, perhaps this Court, Council, Conference, or whatever one wishes to call it, would be better
                           of using the time you have requested to petition your government for a delegate who *is* empowered
                           to enter into such an agreement with the elves."

                           Valkys leans back in his seat, awaiting the responses from the other delegates.

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Semirhage ]


                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 11) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                     Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:35 PM                     

                           Valkys considers for another moment, "In fact... should Amlaruil be unable to meet her bargain, the
                           Unseelie will ally with the Humanoid Alliance for the duration of the conflict. That should satisfy all of
                           your qualms, *if* you are here to do anything at all, other than waste everyone's time." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:12 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Semirhage:
                                 Valkys considers for another moment, "In fact... should Amlaruil be unable to meet her
                                 bargain, the Unseelie will ally with the Humanoid Alliance for the duration of the
                                 conflict. That should satisfy all of your qualms, *if* you are here to do anything at all,
                                 other than waste everyone's time."


                           I don't see a Power Level for you, Unseelie. Not that I like the idea of consorting with non-inhabitants
                           of Toril, anyway. 

                           But just how powerful are you? 

                           (Edena? Also waiting for the relative population numbers  ).

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           --------------------

                           Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                           Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                           must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:17 PM                     

                           OOC: It seems that I keep getting overlooked in that thing. The Unseelie are at least as populous as
                           the Seelie. And I *know* that you can find Unseelie on Toril, so we are also residents. Course...
                           everyone was afraid of them. Anyone read the Mage Hound stuff by Cunningham? No author
                           discussions, but since we're in a novel, we exist.

                           Besides, the point Valkys brings is entirely valid. All you're doing is stalling. I admire the tactic, but it
                           isn't going to save you from making the decision. 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 21) The Second IR*

Estlor 
     Member 
     Member # 62 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:25 PM                         

                           The door to the conference opens slowly, and a man dressed in a gray cloak steps in, closing the door softly
                           behind him. Without seeking to announce his presence, he walks up into plain sight before the Chosen.
                           Drawing back his hood, he reveals himself to be the elf Estlor, a leader in the Great War.

                           I offer my apologies to my tardiness in these proceedings. I come as the cha'DIch of the alien elves
                           of Maztica. It is I who summoned them here, and it is I who have led them since that day.

                           The elves of Maztica express sorrow that Toril is reduced to this. They have not dwelled here long, but
                           want only to see the land be reborn anew. To this end, I am authorized to proclaim two things. The
                           alien elves offer forgiveness to the humanoids for their role in the destruction of the native elven life
                           in this realm. The alien elves also offer their services to the Technocratic Commonwealth. They have
                           no wish to adopt your way of life or your beliefs, but they realize that only by acceptance of others can
                           Toril be reborn.

                           What I now say I say as Estlor alone and not as the representative of any land or nation.

                           The elf glances about the room before turning quickly to face the Chosen, pointing a finger at them

                           I hereby reject your authority on this matter. You offer us regret for your failure to act on matters? You
                           seek a quick resolution that will save your precious Toril? Preposterous! Your lack of action shows that
                           this gathering now serves only to stroke your gigantic egos! By Alix, it was the actions of the mortals in
                           this room that brought Toril to the brink of war and destruction. You make no attempts to deny that we
                           chose this path. But it seems our path does not suit you or your (Estlor spits on the ground) "goddess"
                           Mystra. Once again, like the "heroes" you are, you ride into the fray promising to aid us in making the
                           right decision.

                           For too many years we have sat idly by and allowed the gods of this realm to rule our lives. From the
                           threat of Kelevmor using us as building blocks if we did not worship one to Mystra's superfriends
                           bringing a message of doom to scare us into your line of thought our lives have been wrought with
                           nothing but mindless subservience to you and your kind. The war was the first time we as free-willed
                           mortals that we made our own decisions without concern or heed of what you thought. Did you learn
                           nothing from the time of troubles?

                           I forsake Mystra! I forsake her Chosen! I forsake all that dare call themselves gods among men. Your
                           place was in an age long past. Your time ended when Forrester commanded the humanoids to slay the
                           elves and defile Evermeet. This is OUR time now. If we destroy the world, so be it. If we save it, so be
                           it. I would rather see the elven fleet obliterate all of Toril than watch it be remade to dance to your
                           tune.

                           Estlor directs his attention to the manifestation of Ao

                           And you, how you can even dare to enter this place! Creator of Toril, abandoner of people. You sit on
                           the sidelines claiming full neutrality only to make yourself known when it best suits your prestige.
                           Consider me ungrateful for creating my kind, but you are not needed either!

                           Estlor turns to face all those gathered here

                           Don't you see? This meeting is artificial. Whatever results from it will be endebted to and guided by
                           the gods once more without concern for our own needs and hopes. The time to revere these pitiful
                           creatures has passed. Drow, turn away from Lolth. What has she gained you? Enslavement by the
                           illithids and hatred of others. Others, ask yourself what your god has done for you? I am sure you will
                           see nothing is the answer. If the "greater powers" loved this world, they would have done something
                           before it became convenient for them to save the day.

                           This gathering is a joke.

                           --------------------

                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."




                           Posts: 514 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 05, 2001 12:09 AM                     

                           Actually, we elves weren't created by Ao. Corellon Larethian is our creator. He is the creator of all elves,
                           everywhere.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 12:44 AM                         

                           ((DocMor, I can't seem to find your questions pertaining to the Commmonwealth and the legal
                           system. Could you reiterate, please?))

                           Surprised at Lord Forrester's statement about possibly joining the Commmonwealth, I smile a bit, and
                           then realize how monumentously difficult it would be to integrate such a society into the
                           Commonwealth. I would excuse myself from the proceedings to speak with my peers and subordinates
                           on the matter.

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 02:23 AM                      

                           To answer Forrester's questions:

                           The Technocracy Commonwealth has 50 million beings.
                           The Humanoid Alliance has between 250 million beings.
                           Zouron's Magocracy has about 10 million people and an equal number of undead
                           servants/slaves/independents
                           The dwarves number several million
                           The gnomes number several million
                           The halflings number around half a million
                           The kender number ... well nobody knows how many kender there are ... more than half a million.
                           The Tuigan number a few hundred thousand.
                           The people of the continent of Zakhara number 100 million.
                           The native people of Maztica number several million, but that's spread out over the entire continent.
                           The elves of Northern Maztica number under a hundred thousand.
                           Bran's druids number in the tens of thousands, but the sentient or semi-sentient trees they represent
                           number in the billions (which is to say, only a tiny percentage of trees on Toril are sentient or
                           semi-sentient, by the way)
                           The nations of Kara-Tur number from a few million to 100 million.
                           The people of the 4 other continents on Toril number roughly half a billion beings.
                           The githyanki of Luna number only a few tens of thousands, and a few tens of thousands dwell
                           elsewhere.
                           The neoillithid also number several tens of thousands.
                           There are probably 30 or 40 million beings on Selune, but three quarters of the population there is
                           transitory
                           The scro and gith combined number over 100 million.
                           No population projections are possible for the deep illithid ... it is enough to say they number over one
                           million, and they are NOT interested in the democratic Technocracy.
                           The phaerimm number under under ten thousand, and their beholder slaves around one hundred
                           thousand.
                           Nobody knows how many people live in the City of Shade
                           How many peoples live on the other worlds of Realmspace is not known.

                           Power Level of the Unseelie: 15 + 40 if the Unseelie Court threw it's support into the war + 100 if the
                           Unseelie Court declared Total War (yes, the Unseelie are weaker that the Faerie!)

                           - - -

                           Queen Amlaruil regards Forrester coldly, and speaks:

                           So, you choose to play games, humanoid?
                           Very well.
                           I shall play your game, and let all witness that I have gone along with the requirements of the
                           humanoid emissary.

                           She disappears, then reappears with about 10 elves, and a force field of magic goes up around them
                           for protection.
                           She looks at them, they look at her: their communications are entirely telepathic, and their
                           conversation is occurring under a Tempus Fugit and under telepathy combined: they are conversing at
                           60 times the speed of normal communication.
                           The 10 elves momentarily are surprised, then amazed, then awed, as they learn where they are.
                           Then they are attentive, then they are astonished and angry, then they are VERY ANGRY, then they
                           are ... well, there isn't any word in the English language that describes how angry they are.

                           Through all this, Amlaruil maintains her composure and calm, but her stare - directed at the elves -
                           turns as cold as a glacier, and her face as hard as adamantite.

                           Then, Amlaruil is heard to say, clearly and loudly, by ALL present in the Court, the following:

                           You shall forgive, and YOU SHALL REPENT.
                           If you do not, I and the Watchnorns will exact a punishment on you that elves eons from now will
                           shiver in memory of.
                           You shall come to Realmspace, and you shall lay down your arms, and YOU SHALL behave as civilized
                           beings, and take your part in the greater civilization they are building here.

                           (Strength of Amlaruil and the Watchnorns: 50 + 50 from help they can summon)

                           The elves regard Amlaruil as if she had gone quite mad, then some smirk.

                           Amlaruil regards them, and then speaks in a no-nonsense tone:

                           We can read your thoughts, we know your intentions, you cannot hide from us, you cannot escape if we
                           choose to find you.
                           You will be monitored constantly by us, your thoughts will be probed constantly by us, your spirits are
                           like clear glass - or glass stained black sometimes - to us.

                           The elves glare at her in amazement, incredible anger, and contempt, and one says:

                           Well then, we just won't come at all.

                           Amlaruil replies:

                           YOU WILL COME. And you will help these people, and many will find love for Toril in their hearts, and
                           they will stay when we release the rest of you from your obligations.

                           One of the elves mutters that this is insane, that Amlaruil can in no way enforce this, and his fleet will
                           do as it (deleted) pleases.

                           Amlaruil smiles grimly, and says to that elf:

                           As you spoke those words, the Watchnorns have been observing all your ships and elves thereupon.
                           Distance is not a factor for us.
                           Shall we make an example of some of your people? Does your mind require such proof?

                           The elf glares, says something that would get me kicked off the ENBoards if I repeated it, then
                           disappears.
                           He reappears within the minute, white as a ghost, terrified, and he stutters that he will accept
                           Amlaruil's terms.

                           The other elves, upon seeing this, each disappear and reappear, and all of them look stricken, afraid,
                           angry, and some look at the Queen in awe.
                           All mumble agreements to come to Realmspace and abide by the Queen's demands.

                           Amlaruil then speaks:

                           I know the falseness in these statements, and I know where your hearts lie ... I and my people
                           suffered the consequences of such darkness as lies in your spirits, and are paying for it.
                           You WILL learn forgiveness, and you WILL learn repentence, and YOU WILL cooperate with myself and
                           my people.

                           The elves then turn to Forrester, and - sullenly, with hatred written on their faces, contempt and anger
                           screaming from them - they mumble that they will make peace with the scro and humanoids.

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil then looks at Forrester, and says:

                           We the spirits of the elves who were, have kept our agreement, and we will constrain the People to the
                           conditions I have named.
                           But they shall be restrained only in regards to those people who agree to meet the terms I have
                           required from you.
                           You must agree to my terms, all of them, in full, and in spirit.

                           What say you, Forrester?

                           - - -

                           At this point, the drow breaks out into laughter more hysterical than before, if that is possible.
                           Tears of mirth rolling down her face, she comments:

                           Well!
                           Queen Amlaruil has just laid the seeds of civil war amongst her own kind, and the seeds of hatred
                           between elf and elf!
                           How amusing. How delightfully, deliciously wonderful! Lolth will be well pleased by this.
                           And the humanoid STILL won't agree to her conditions, and she'll be left out in the cold, her people
                           cast out by all the other elves!
                           Or, should I say, her undead people?
                           What a show. The humanoids and the elves, like pretty dolls children smash and break as a game,
                           mimicking the behavior of the real thing.
                           And now, the elves are forever divided!

                           As for the drow, we reject your accords utterly, o Queen of a piece of empty ocean.
                           We utterly reject the Technocracy. We think the only thing humans and demi-humans are good for is
                           as slaves and sacrifices, and humanoids don't even make good slaves.
                           We bring the power of Lolth, and by the power of Lolth the drow will conquer, and the drow will be
                           supreme, even if we have to wait that million years that idiot woman there spoke of!

                           - - -

                           The halfling ambassador then mutters:

                           I've changed my mind.
                           I no longer say we all unite, and kill the elves and the humanoids.
                           I say we all unite, kill the elves AND the drow AND the humanoids.

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:03 AM                         

                           ((I, as a player, do not know what DocMorriarty is refering to when he speaks of the death of his son.
                           Is it in the original thread?))

                           "Any trials against alleged international criminals would be prosecuting in the International Court of
                           Justice (ICJ), which would be a part of the World Council Organization (WCO). Of course, these things
                           will have to be ratified in the WCO's General Assembly, once that, in and of itself, is established.

                           "We have a plan, a nigh-comprehensive one, but we need to flesh out the details fairly soon if results
                           are what you need.

                           "Also, I am sad to inform Lord Forrester that all parties in our Commonwealth Chamber and nearly
                           seventy-five percent of the states in the Commonwealth Senate are opposed to the Humanoid Alliance
                           joining, in its entirety, the Technocracy. This is not to say I am opposed, but at this juncture, I am
                           utterly out-voted. They speak of several concerns: (1) the huge economic investment in such an
                           endeavour may be too costly in comparison to the benefits, (2) several of the member nations and a
                           big percentage of all the other member races, even the humanoids themselves, are opposed to the
                           Humanoid Alliance's population usurping their voices in the primary legislative house, the
                           Commonwealth Chamber... Many of them fear that the Humanoid Alliance will simply conquer the
                           Commonwealth by virtue of assimilation on a social and cultural level.

                           "That being said, we are will to enter into an agreement of sorts on the political and economic level.
                           When I suggested such a project, there was still some opposition because such an organization is not
                           in the interest of internationalism. What I believe is that we should focus on establishing a set of rules
                           and regulations pertaining to the entire international stage, in other words the World Council
                           Organization, before we start thinking of other InterGovernmental Organizations (IGOs)."

                           ((Perhaps we should start another thread pertaining to the establishment of the World Council
                           Organization. The Commonwealth would be more than happy to host the talks in their capital,
                           although Hope Island would also be a good place to start one. If everyone agrees to such a thread, I
                           could start one and my character could chair the meeting.))

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:23 AM                        

                           *zouron smirks and glances around*

                           I for one stand behind Forrester and believe he has the power to govern his people, I also reject the
                           commonwealth since it refuses to take in my ally Forrester.

                           And as for the powers that come from the outside of Toril, get lost! you are not wanted this is our world
                           not yours. Slaadi, Sigil, or whatever dirt hole you originate from, you don't see us suddenly invading
                           your home making all kinds of demands now do you? be nice and good and do the same.

                           *smirks and turns to Forrester*

                           While we do rarely stand eye to eye on agreement, I stand behind you here against their judgements
                           against you. I will not start another war to elimnate elves and so on, but if these... intruders start
                           invadking I will stand with you and offer you the security of my closed demiplane if such should be
                           needed.

                           *turns to the assembly*

                           Unless we can stop harrashing and degrading each other, and start something real, I am gone from
                           this meeting, even if it means isolation.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:25 AM                         


                                 quote:

                                 The slaadi chaos wave is NOT gone or halted: it is merely delayed, and it will hit when
                                 the conference dissolves.
                                 Since the wave of chaos is an act of war, the slaadi player should consider that fact, and
                                 whether or not the slaadi will reverse the wave of chaos (so that it does not strike at all)
                                 before the conference ends.


                           ((Wish I had read this earlier...))

                           "The ... Ambassador of the Slaadi has not taken into account that our stockpile of 'doomsday'
                           weapons is what has kept us out of another war for the past forty years. We are only at peace right
                           now and for those past years because they exist. Do you really believe that he absence of such
                           weapons will create more peace, or less? I'm inclined to believe the latter, simply because the vacuum
                           would have to be filled with conventional forces, which are more volatile than strategic forces such as
                           our nuclear weaponry."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:33 AM                         

                           "I agree with Zouron on the matter of sovereignty and the right to self-determination of those native
                           to Toril. I, for one, see no reason why such parties as the Slaadi and the Sharn have their noses in our
                           business. It seems like opportunism far more than an actual interest in the affairs of our world.

                           "As for rejecting entrance into the Commonwealth, I understand your point. I too am disappointed by
                           the result, but the nation has spoken. Originally, the invitation was to be made to nation-states who
                           needed to be developed and protected. Both the Humanoid Alliance and the Magocracy are more than
                           able to stand on their own feet. Entrance into the Commonwealth is optional and subject to
                           Parliamentry ratification, but I hope this does not change your position in relation to the
                           Commonwealth. We have never considered the Magocracy enemies, and hope to develop economic
                           treaties with you some day down the road.

                           "Also, I also hope the World Council Organization will be realized. We need some concrete ground to
                           stand on whilst we talk about the affairs of state."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:42 AM                      

                           Hazedil is sadened by Astlor words.
                           "Astlor, you are blind. The gods are powerful, indeed, but against foolishness the gods themselves are
                           powerless. You accuse them of tyrany, but we have ever been free-willed, all of us. Gods are not
                           superior being using Mortal as tools or slaves, Gods are the incarnation of Mortal's feeling, aspirations
                           and beliefs. In fact, we are more free-willed than Gods, cause we determine what they are. The drow
                           are not evil because their worship Lloth, they worship Lloth because they are evil.
                           And if you ask me what Lathander as done for me... It's His power who has give life back to my elven
                           great-father, as well as thousands of other elves, half-elves and humans, who have been killed by the
                           stupidity and hatred of Mortals. If all run as we want, I invite you to visit one of our cities, by example
                           SongeWood. There you will see why we are following Lathander,The God who hold dominion on Dawn,
                           Renewal, Creativity, Youth, Vitality Spring and Birth, and why we aggree with the Ethos he represents."

                           He then turns to the speaker of the Sharns and the Sigillian
                           "Moriartty, your pain is as great as was those of my father when he came back to Toril, 40 years ago.
                           But rather than seeking revenge against the killer of his family, he worked really hard to rebuild what
                           he can. Now, all this work risk to be destroy. This can't happen. We won't allow it. We have decided,
                           whatever the rampaging madness can cause to save as most people as we can, by planeshifting them
                           in the domain of our Lord. This is not to save our life, but to save the Life. We want to be able to
                           come back later to revive Toril. Lathander is the Lover of Chauntea, and Toril is the body of Chauntea,
                           in the same way that the Weave is the body of Mystra. We will never let she die. We will never let her
                           disappear. We don't plan to wage war against anyone. We don't plan to even defend ourselves against
                           aggressions : we just want to keep peace, and if we are unsuccessful, to leave the material plane for a
                           while. Do not try to halt us. We do not spread the madness your clients fear. Rather the contrary : if
                           Toril is utterly destroyed, if we haven't been able to preserve a part of it, there will be a gate to
                           Nothingness open in this cosmic system, and it will propagate through the plane of shadow to all the
                           other, Sigil included. Anyway, I must say that no barrier will resit to the raw power of the greater Gods
                           of Toril and their united followers : Lathander is all you want, but resignation and fatalism he is not,
                           and he will even disobey to Lord Ao to save his Love and his Followers."

                           To the representant of the Technomancy
                           "Reprisal, I'm waiting your reply"

                           Then he turn his head to the Githyanki ambassador : 
                           "You have made a good point about the Deep Illithids : as we are here, trying to preserve peace, they
                           are preparing the destruction of all living surface races. Worst, in our point of vue, they plan to use the
                           very light of the Sun to kill. It's what we believe to be a cosmic rape. They will have a surprise if they
                           ever try to fullfill this."
                           (OoC : Edena, mail incoming) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:42 AM                      

                           The Gnomish ambassador replies:

                           We were thinking of joining the Technocracy, or at the least allying with it.
                           But, we are not by Elysium going to allow our people to be tried in a foreign - or, world, or spherian, or
                           whatever - court, and executed for crimes they did not commit.
                           If that is the price of joining the Technocracy, or the price of your alliance, we will reject the
                           Technocracy.

                           However, I once more would like to say with urgency that the gnomes DO support the idea of the
                           demoncratic technocracy, we WOULD be happy to throw our support - both culturally and militarily - to
                           their side, and we believe that the collective strength of the Technocracy would lead to mutual security
                           and peace (The Dwarven ambassador mutters: peace in strength).
                           We have offered to resurrect this man's son, and to pay a huge indemnity in gold for his losses, and
                           that is sufficient reparation.
                           We are a just people, the gnomes, and we are offering restitution to the wronged.
                           We will not, however, tolerate institutionalized injustice against us.
                           The choice is yours.

                           - - -

                           Upon hearing the Technocratic Representative announce that many (if not most) of the humanoids will
                           not be allowed into the Technocracy, most of the Chosen sigh in exasperation.
                           But there is nothing they can do about it, and they have to answer yet another accusation directed
                           against THEM:

                           Laeral steps aside, and Alustriel, who alone among the Chosen has remained totally calm and serene,
                           speaks, in her quiet, gentle voice:

                           We acknowledge the mistakes we have made.
                           We have said there were consequences, and that we would be required to answer for all our deeds.
                           Such is the responsibility of power, and we accept the responsibility.

                           If Toril dies, we will not.
                           Upon it's dead surface will we walk, and we shall not be alive, but shall exist in undeath. Not the
                           peaceful undeath of the Watchnorn, but the tortured undeath of the spectre.
                           For the Weave will be forever ruined, and as the Weave is ruined, so will we be ruined.
                           And we shall remain that way, for all eternity, until the Sun itself finally expands and burns red in the
                           sky, and finally our suffering is ended in it's purifying flames.

                           That is the price of our failure, should you choose to destroy yourselves, and with yourselves the world
                           of Toril.

                           We are not the Makers, or the Overseers of the Planes.
                           We are bound by the dictates of the Gods as truly as you are, and Kelemvor's Wall awaits us if we are
                           unfaithful truely - although that would be a mild punishment compared to the wrath of Mystra.
                           We cannot force you to accept a patron diety; all we can accomplish is to educate you concerning the
                           realities of the Afterlife you face, then allow you to make your own choices.
                           Indeed, we have striven to educate, and to encourage self teaching, and thus to bring empowerment
                           and enlightenment, amongst all the races, and allowed them to choose their own ways. 
                           As much as was possible within the dictates of Mystra.

                           Thus, we permitted the Gnomish inventions, and we permitted the elvish retribution - we were NOT
                           actively aiding the saboteurs, nor did we condone their actions; we simply did not interfere - and we
                           did not interfere with the gnome counter-retribution.
                           We are not guilty in the Making of the Seven Year War; unless it were that we did not exercise our
                           power to stop it, and thus reduce the free races to chattel under our rule.

                           You must accept the responsibility for yourselves, your actions, and the consequences.
                           In so doing, you will find the answers you seek, and you will bring redemption to both yourselves and
                           us in so doing. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 22) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:55 AM                      

                           The Phaerimm ambassador rises up, and irritably states:

                           I keep hearing from these powers from other Crystal Spheres and Planes, uttering their proclamations
                           and threats from the safety of those places, while we face the threat of annihilation.
                           I speak specifically of the Sigilians and of the Slaadi.

                           And then there are the Faerie, who turn their backs upon us and in so doing, doom us all to a slow
                           death - for without the Faerie the Weave will fail - and they release impossible demands upon us from
                           the safety of their own realms.

                           Well, that shall now all change.

                           If the slaadi do not banish their Wave of Chaos - yes, we know of it! - the Elder Ones will be released
                           upon Limbo.
                           If the Sigilians attempt to close all Planar Travel to and from Realmspace, excluding the city of Sigil
                           itself - they are entitled to that - then we shall release the Elder Ones in Sigil.
                           And if the Faerie turn their backs upon us, and will not participate in this forum, and they abandon
                           Realmspace, the Elder Ones will be released in their Realm.
                           Those who choose to wreak destruction upon Toril and Realmspace, then flee to other planes - be they
                           pocket dimensions or New Umbra itself: shall find the Elder Ones released in their safe holes.

                           Nobody has the right to negotiate from a position of ... I'm fine no matter what happens, so I can
                           make any demands I want, and you can like them or lump them.
                           We don't have to take that out of any race or power.
                           Everyone is in this (the phaerimm gives the phaerimm colliqual equivalent of the words stew pot), and
                           there everyone shall remain, until answers are hammered out.

                           Am I understood?
                           We regret the necessity of this threat, but arrogant demands, from those who think themselves safe
                           from all harm, whether we are destroyed or not, are not welcome at this Court, and we will not tolerate
                           it any longer.

                           We are all in this together, and the phaerimm intend to enforce that reality upon those who would
                           wheedle their way out of this situation. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 04:04 AM                      

                           (reads and acknowledges, then replies to, Aloisius's e-mail ... I hope the answer was satisfactory) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 04:08 AM                      

                           The Chosen look distraught when they hear Zouron's proclamation that he may be about to walk out
                           of the Court.
                           For they know that if one emissary walks out, others will follow, then the conference will break down,
                           and ... well ... the dice will have been thrown and they will have lost the game.

                           But they do not ask Zouron to stay. They say nothing. They do nothing. They look miserable. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 05:03 AM                        

                           *zouron turns to the Chosen ones*

                           I can see your concern that I will leave will bring more with me, and that indeed is the intent of my
                           statement, which I will back up if nessecary. Too many judge the humanoids silence far too quickly,
                           especially amougn those races whom have proclaimed to ahve endless patiency, well clearly this is not
                           the case. Thus this is why I show my own disgust for such in tolerant and self appointed superiority, by
                           leaving them to it, if they are unable to get past that.

                           * turns to the phaerimm and bows his head slightly* 

                           good to hear that some still keep their heads cool and speak wisely under such negotiations such as
                           these.

                           *zouron looks to the technocracy commonwealth*

                           Trade pacts, knowledge exchange are more then welcome at all times and I gladfully accept such. As
                           for the fact my nation can stand on our own does not instantly mean that the desire not to be part of a
                           better for all is smaller, but sometimes even small nations, must turn their back on a clear benefit if it
                           breaks their principle.

                           As for the World Council, it's role should be considered carefully, but at least it IS a forum for people
                           of all races to communicate. and no matter size one representive should be right. The many are not
                           always correct one must remember.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 05:51 AM                      

                           The phaerimm ambassador looks at Zouron, and says:

                           Would you be interested in accepting the compromise my race has offered?
                           The eladrin have already accepted, and we were hoping others would, too. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 06:40 AM                        

                           *zouron thinks for a long time, in silence studying the phaerimm, then slowly says*

                           it is a huge thing to say yes or no to, definitively, I had hoppe to wait until more had accepted or
                           rejected your suggest, so they could voice their opinion and I had a chance to weight the good with the
                           bad of it. 

                           I can say though, that I am more then willing to accept it on trial... and if it works well then it continues
                           if not... it is a mighty amount of power to give away.

                           Can you accept that we once every fifth year find together and discuss how this arrangement has
                           advanced and make any needed changes? and if we in 10 periodes both find it acceptable in the form
                           it will be permanent?

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 06:59 AM                      

                          (totaly OoC)
                          Arghhhh! who is parasiting this discussion with such stupid message" Fatal error: Maximum execution
                          time of 30 seconds exceeded in
                          D:\site1\cgi-bin\enboards\ubb\cache-B2N8IS49\ubb_files\forums\Forum29\000263-11.cgi on line
                          1106"   
                          (Is there a way for me to read the thread without these bugs ?)
                          Edena : I have answered your answer. I want to point the fact that we will never strike first. (anyway,
                          one year is... long. )


                          Hazedil smiles to the Queen Amlaruil and to the Elven captains : "I thank you all for your good
                          behaviour. Now, peace is not only a dream but it can be a reality. And with peace will come life. With
                          peace the wounds of the past will heal. The one you have come to avenge are already back, returning
                          from death to life, and their number is growing each day : with peace, they will be able to live in
                          harmony in this world. As you know, it's far more difficult to create, or recreate, than to destroy, but it
                          is far more rewarding. And to you Queen, I apologize for some of the comments I may have done
                          against you. Your wisdom is undeniable. As I said before, the Church of Lathander is ready to help you
                          to join Arvandor, or, if you prefer : Faerun, not as an undead being, but as living one. Many of your
                          subjects have already been resurected. I'm waiting your reply."

                          Then he turns to the drow representant, with a soft smile. His voice his of pure compassion, without the
                          slightest taint of anger or hate : "You are wrong, little drow girl. The seeds you are speaking are an
                          illusion. As the power you think you are holding. Your Godess has ever be a minor one, and she is
                          insane : you will ever fail. In fact, with the destruction of the faerunian drow, her power here is nearly
                          equal to zero. In Realmspace she has only one follower : you, while even Eilistraee has a few dozen,
                          resurected by our service. And, as you know, the absolute rule established by Ao is that the power of
                          the Gods is fonction of the number of their follower. You are nothing. I really pity you"

                          He then turn his head to the Phaerimm ambassador: "If I disagree with your philosophy, I however
                          recognize that you have more wisdom than many other here. You have established a sort of Hierarchy
                          among the races, with some being superior, and other inferior, the superior governing the inferior ?
                          And if I'm right, among the superior races you place the Celestials ? So, logically, you place the Power
                          who are able to create the Celestials, and who command them, above the Celestials ? We obey to
                          such a power, so you don't have to bother of our supposed irresponsability. Even if I'm myself a
                          simple mortal (it's not the case of some of our High Priest, who have transcended this state), I can
                          give you further garanty : the Church of Lathander, nor the cities, states or other entities under its
                          influence will never act against you. I think we don't need your teaching, since we have err... other
                          sources, concerning the arcane mysteries. I have the distinct feeling that you don't appreciate the
                          company of humans, or elves or any other humanoid races, so don't bother with us : we have enough
                          wisdom not to reproduce errors akin to those commited during the last wars by the various forces. I'm
                          of course disponible for all specific negotiations, in order to allow a peaceful coexistence between your
                          race and the people under the responsability of our Church."

                          He speak to all the people present. His voice is calm, with just a little feel of exhalted optimism.
                          "Well, the futur look somewhat brighter, now ! What do we have to do ? We are waiting for the
                          humanoids reply... We need the departure of Iuz, the demons and Devils... We must deal with the
                          deep Illithids, either by negociation or by forces... We must obtain the closure of the door's to Limbo
                          and the departure of the Slaads... We must obtains the end of the Sigilian threats...That's all... Oops,
                          I just forget our dark skinned friend here : we must stop the drow from other planes to interfere... I
                          think we need only a few more hours to solves this problems." 

                          Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 05, 2001 07:37 AM                      

                           As I have absoloutly no Internet at home...sorry for not replying to the plethora of comments and
                           such...should have made a final post before I left work.

                           As to doomsday weapons stopping the war and their destruction starting it, that would be true, if the
                           very fabric of Toril didn't become mutable at the same time. Try fighting a war when the Realm under
                           your feet changes faster than quicksilver, and the only people who can do anything about it are the
                           common folk, as they are the only ones being taught by the ambassadors at the current time.

                           The purpose of the "Chaos Wave" isn't to rule or enthrall anyone or even turn Toril into a new Limbo
                           (which has much changed from what all the reps know) it's to get everyone to lay down arms because
                           they'll be too busy just trying to survive, will people die, well yes. but not on the large scale of the
                           wars...if the war is carried to Limbo the Slaadi control of the plane gives them vast power, maybe even
                           enough to stop the "Elder Ones", they're used to seeing things like that and spitting in their face, and
                           if they die...they can always say they tried SOMETHING, which is pretty much more than most other
                           reps can say (though there are a few good ideas floating about).

                           Slaazor speaks:

                           "Lord AO we abide by your decision, and will hold our power in abeyance until the conference ends."

                           "Honored representatives, if you have reached a settlement by the time the conference ends, and thus
                           represent no threat to Limbo and the rest of Creation, we will return to Limbo, those who wish to join
                           us may and they will be taught the ways of Chaos shaping"

                           "If you have not agreed, then you will learn these ways on your own, whether you like it or not."

                           To the Phaerimm: "We would gladly die to save the Realms, and fight the Elder Ones to our last bitter
                           breath."

                           To Edena: Unless I say otherwise, at the first sign of war/end of conference without some peaceful
                           resoloution, the Slaadi unleash the "Chaos Wave". If someone makes a pre-emptive strike on Limbo
                           or the Slaadi Lords gathered at the conference the same happens.

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 07:43 AM                      

                           Moriartty looks up from his reading for a moment.

                           "If you think you can force an apology out of my client the Sharn you are welcome to try. I merely
                           represent them. I do not attempt to order them around in any way."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Semirhage:
                                 "The emissary from Sigil has a right to stay now due to his representation of the Sharn,
                                 but Sigil would be well advised to keep their 'facts' to themselves from this point. I
                                 must agree that the 'fact' sounds very much like a threat. 

                                 Very few of the ambassadors here had even considered Sigil, let alone thought of it as
                                 a place of refuge. And the greater mass of beings on Toril would be unable to seek
                                 refuge in Sigil even if it were their desire. The reaction of Sigil so far leads me to wonder
                                 if they had some part in the events being discussed here."

                                 "Regardless, as ambassadors, all of our persons are considered sacrosanct. It was bad
                                 form for the sharn delegation to harass the phaerimm ambassador. I suggest a formal
                                 apology is required. If the sharn wish to have an equal say here, they must observe
                                 proper decorum."

                                 Valkys looks at Forrester and claps, adding in an amused tone, "I'm most impressed
                                 with your ability to dodge a commitment. However, it isn't going to work. I think the
                                 majority of the delegates agree that, should you agree to the Queen's terms and she
                                 fails to fulfill her part of the agreement, you would be released from the contract. 

                                 Whether a representative of the Fleet appears here or not, you will be making the
                                 same decision. Stalling tactics are unacceptable at this point, as time grows shorter. 

                                 *IF*, as I am beginning to suspect, you are not empowered to make such a decision by
                                 your government, perhaps this Court, Council, Conference, or whatever one wishes to
                                 call it, would be better of using the time you have requested to petition your
                                 government for a delegate who *is* empowered to enter into such an agreement with
                                 the elves."

                                 Valkys leans back in his seat, awaiting the responses from the other delegates.

                                 [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Semirhage ]



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:05 AM                      

                           "My client would like to point out that the Sharn are a primeval race from Toril. They were here using
                           great magic before most of the other races here; minus The Phaerimm and Aboleth, had even
                           dragged themselves out of the muck. I would suggest that you not continue to call them outsiders."

                           Looks over at the Phaerimm speaker.

                           "Make whatever bold statements you want to. As I have been forced to repeat for my clients over and
                           over again, they are not making threats of any sort. Any use of a doomsday weapon by someone here
                           will result in the end of all life on Toril no matter what happens. All my clients are doing is letting you
                           know that they will do whatever is required to contain that destruction to Toril. This can only be
                           considered a threat to two kinds of people here."

                           Now Moriartty looks all around the room.

                           "The first group of people that is a threat to is anyone here to utterly stupid to understand the simple
                           words I am using. The second is anyone here who is entertaining using a doomsday weapon while
                           slipping off Toril at the last second."

                           "Next, there is no need to make threats of dropping the Elder Races into Sigil. Such an act would be
                           futile and impossible. Try to do it if you like. The most likely result will be the Lady of Pain sealing any
                           gates you open and then adding her own seals upon the Elder Gods prison thus making their escape
                           impossible no matter where the destination would be."

                           "Finally, I would like to give everyone here copies of the following. It is a warrant for the arrest of
                           anyone involved or related or within the gnomish government. The crime is mass murder. If at any
                           time anyone covered by this warrant is discovered upon territory controlled by Sigil, ben it within the
                           city or somewhere outside controlled by the Sharn or one of the factions those poeple will be arrested.
                           They will then be given a fair trial before the court of the Guvners. The only penalty for mass murder is
                           the death penalty. I do not state this as a threat. It is a simple fact. No attempts will be made to
                           apprehend people and drag them back to Sigil territory. This warrant will only apply if someone enters
                           Sigil or Sharn juristiction."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Reprisal:
                                 "I agree with Zouron on the matter of sovereignty and the right to self-determination
                                 of those native to Toril. I, for one, see no reason why such parties as the Slaadi and
                                 the Sharn have their noses in our business. It seems like opportunism far more than an
                                 actual interest in the affairs of our world.

                                 "As for rejecting entrance into the Commonwealth, I understand your point. I too am
                                 disappointed by the result, but the nation has spoken. Originally, the invitation was to
                                 be made to nation-states who needed to be developed and protected. Both the
                                 Humanoid Alliance and the Magocracy are more than able to stand on their own feet.
                                 Entrance into the Commonwealth is optional and subject to Parliamentry ratification,
                                 but I hope this does not change your position in relation to the Commonwealth. We
                                 have never considered the Magocracy enemies, and hope to develop economic treaties
                                 with you some day down the road.

                                 "Also, I also hope the World Council Organization will be realized. We need some
                                 concrete ground to stand on whilst we talk about the affairs of state."



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:49 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 You shall come to Realmspace, and you shall lay down your arms, and YOU SHALL
                                 behave as civilized beings, and take your part in the greater civilization they are
                                 building here.

                                 The elves glare at her in amazement, incredible anger, and contempt, and one says:

                                 Well then, we just won't come at all.

                                 Amlaruil replies:

                                 YOU WILL COME. And you will help these people, and many will find love for Toril in their
                                 hearts, and they will stay when we release the rest of you from your obligations.
                                 The elves then turn to Forrester, and - sullenly, with hatred written on their faces,
                                 contempt and anger screaming from them - they mumble that they will make peace
                                 with the scro and humanoids.

                                 The shade of Queen Amlaruil then looks at Forrester, and says:

                                 We the spirits of the elves who were, have kept our agreement, and we will constrain
                                 the People to the conditions I have named.
                                 But they shall be restrained only in regards to those people who agree to meet the
                                 terms I have required from you.
                                 You must agree to my terms, all of them, in full, and in spirit.


                           Forrester starts to laugh. His knees buckle, he puts his hands on his hips, and yes, tears of mirth stream
                           down his face as well.

                           Well, Queen, Good show! I didn't think you, or they, had it in you. 

                           Wiping a tear from his eye, Forrester walks up to the force shield, and taps on it.

                           Heeeyyyyy, elfies! Hi, there! I didn't quite hear what you mumbled, there. Could you please speak up?

                           Queen, clearly, you should drop the force shield! They look like they are more than ready to begin
                           living among us as friends! Tasty, tasty friends!

                           Forrester sighs.

                           Do you really think this can last, Queen? Will you never learn your lesson? Threatening to annihilate
                           those who disagree with you tends not to work as a long-term strategy. Or even a short-term one . . .
                           not when you are dealing with races as stubborn as elves. Or humanoids. 

                           I fail to see how we can "agree to [your] terms, all of them, in full, and in spirit, when the elves here
                           clearly do not agree to them in spirit, by your own admission! Why should we agree in spirit, when they
                           do not? 

                           And why demand that some of these elves COME to Toril, when they clearly do not wish to?! They do
                           not want us, we do not want them . . . what, precisely, are you aiming for here? 

                           My previous offer stands -- and as best I can tell, it fits in with a loose interpretation of your "terms".
                           My people have no wish for further war. We want only peace! 

                           So . . . some elves may come to Toril, to live inside this damned Commonwealth that has unfairly
                           rejected us. (More on that later!) We will not attack them, directly or indirectly. 

                           Furthermore, elves, in SMALL numbers, will be allowed to visit one or two of our largest cities. There will
                           be no official sanction against them, and they may come and go relatively freely. I will also not
                           unofficially encourage my people to, well, rip off an arm or leg to see how they taste. They will be
                           protected from harm. 

                           We humanoids are great in number, and SURELY you cannot expect us to suddenly be all
                           friendly-wendly with these elves who still harbor hatred in their hearts, so much hatred that they were
                           willing to destroy Toril to satisfy it! But perhaps some of these elves are worthy of life after all. 

                           If everything turns out, and these elves turn out to be as friendly as you say they are, then who
                           knows? Perhaps we can move down the path that you suggest. My people are quite enlightened, after
                           all. And we have no desire to see another war. 
                           What say you? Let's drop the Force shield, so that I may give the leader of the elven fleet a biiiiiig
                           hug! 

                           I'm sure he'll forgive me soon. What's a little genocide between friends? 

                           Forrester 
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 23) The Second IR*

Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:07 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Reprisal:

                                 "Also, I am sad to inform Lord Forrester that all parties in our Commonwealth Chamber
                                 and nearly seventy-five percent of the states in the Commonwealth Senate are
                                 opposed to the Humanoid Alliance joining, in its entirety, the Technocracy. This is not to
                                 say I am opposed, but at this juncture, I am utterly out-voted. They speak of several
                                 concerns: (1) the huge economic investment in such an endeavour may be too costly in
                                 comparison to the benefits, (2) several of the member nations and a big percentage of
                                 all the other member races, even the humanoids themselves, are opposed to the
                                 Humanoid Alliance's population usurping their voices in the primary legislative house,
                                 the Commonwealth Chamber... Many of them fear that the Humanoid Alliance will
                                 simply conquer the Commonwealth by virtue of assimilation on a social and cultural
                                 level.

                                 "That being said, we are will to enter into an agreement of sorts on the political and
                                 economic level. When I suggested such a project, there was still some opposition
                                 because such an organization is not in the interest of internationalism. What I believe
                                 is that we should focus on establishing a set of rules and regulations pertaining to the
                                 entire international stage, in other words the World Council Organization, before we
                                 start thinking of other InterGovernmental Organizations (IGOs)."


                           Forrester turns, and spits.

                           I see. So that is how it is to be, then? You propose to innocently unite all of the smaller nations under
                           you, increasing your power and your population, but you refuse to join with the force that saved your
                           sorry asses -- not to mention the Toril itself -- a mere 40 years ago? 

                           Do you recall that without us, your Technomancy would be nothing but piles of rusted iron by now,
                           danced upon by merry little elves, morning, noon, and night? 

                           Most of the half-billion people of Toril are still living in the Medieval age. Many are probably still
                           digging out of the rubble caused when the Queen had her little hissy-fit as Evermeet plunged into the
                           ocean. If the Technomancy TRULY wanted the Humanoids in the Commonwealth, they would leverage
                           their great power and convince these poor nations into accepting our entrance. For a multitude of
                           reasons, these nations would do much better in a Commonwealth dominated by Humanoids than in no
                           Commonwealth at all. 

                           And my people do not demand proportional representation at every level, Reprisal. Simply
                           proportional representation at some levels, in all branches. I think that this is more than fair, and in
                           keeping with these ideals you speak of. 

                           After all, it is not as though our cultures are SO dissimilar at this point . . . we have worked and fought
                           together for almost half a century. We both rely on technological marvels to make our lives easier,
                           healthier, better. We have much more in common than, say, the Technomancy does with the dwarves.
                           I honestly do not understand what it is you fear! Please, please assure me that it is not simple racism
                           that causes you to act in this way! 

                           Of course, if you wish us to continue a completely independent force, we will be quite happy with that
                           alternative as well. You will have little say in when and whether we declare War, but I'm sure that that
                           is something you care little about. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 12) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:12 AM                     

                           Finally, I would like to assure the representative of the Technomancy that were the Humanoids allowed
                           in the Commonwealth, we would not use our power to do anything nifty like make elves our slaves,
                           etc. As we would feel much more secure from attack, the speed at which we started to get along with
                           the elfies would probably be accelerated noticeably. 

                           But the ball is in your court . . . 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [Signing out until this evening]

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:52 AM                      

                           "Another problem settled, now that Forrester, whatever is lack of distinction, has accepted the peace
                           offer of Queen Amlaruil ! Yes, reread what he said if you don't believe. Now, next stage : the deep
                           illithids. what do you propose ?"

                           The Hazedil joins Moriartty : "I have a question for you, Sir. You just stated that the measures
                           envisaged by your clients are directed against any who will use doomsday weapon, and then try to slip
                           off Toril at the last second. As I said, I seriously doubt you have this power : Your Lady of Pain, Sigil
                           and its factions does not exist for us : you belong to another cosmology, and only through the plane
                           of Shadow could you reach Toril. But that's not the subject of my question : as I said, we don't even
                           envisage to participate in a new war, and we don't have doomsday weapon. I mean, we don't plan to
                           use the one we have, whatever happen. Will you try to block us ? Will you try to prevent us to save
                           Toril ? Will you act in such a way that will cause the creation of vortex of nothingness, a cancer
                           spreading through the shadow plane that will swallow the other cosmology, especially the Greyhawk
                           one's who is so close that three faction (at least) of this world are puting their nose in our affairs (Iuz,
                           the Slaads form Limbo and the Sigilian) ? I'm just curious."
                           Hazedil wait for a reply, then his mobile phone rings "Hello...Yes... He has cast Legend Lore ? Aha...
                           And, has the subject returned ? OK. Must I say this to... Now ? ...No problem."
                           "By the way, your son has been resurected. Will you speak to him ?" Hazedil hands his phone to
                           Moriartty. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:00 AM                      

                           Moriartty is visibly shaken by the offer and takes the "phone" to speak for several moments. After this
                           he takes a long deep breath and looks around the room.

                           "I thank the church of Lathander for this action. It does not though undo the action itself. A thief is still
                           a thief even when someone else returns or pays for all the lost goods. A murderer is still a murderer
                           even if the victim is returned. Returning my son does nothing for all the other poeple killed by the
                           Gnomes that day. The warrants for their arrest will remain. I do again thank you for your generosity."

                           "To answer your other question. The factions and the Sharn will do nothing to impede rebuilding or
                           restoration of life on this world. Assuming of course that (ooc comment) you are not planning on using
                           some sort of Genesis Device  to do this."

                           "In fact I myself as well as the Sharn would be will to help in the rebuilding of Toril. The Factions
                           though could care less and are only interested in any spreading doomsday." 

                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Estlor 
     Member 
     Member # 62 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:07 AM                         

                           Estlor stops and ponders something, having a sudden realization.

                           Let the Weave die.

                           Indeed, let it die, remove it from out midst. The Weave exists as nothing more than a yoke of slavery
                           cast over us by the original Mystra and retained by this new one in order to assure she constantly has
                           "subject" to serve her.

                           I contest that magic is not within some dramatic force around us, but within us ourselves. We can feel
                           it. We can see it. Touch, taste, smell - we are the magic of Toril. If the Weave dies and the gods
                           leave, what do we lose?

                           Clerics are no more. The advances of the Technocratic nations have developed medical processes that
                           can regenerate limbs, cure illnesses, and remove pain. Their doctors have lessened the need for
                           posturing priests that heed the orders of their puppeteer gods. By Alix, the gods have even convinced
                           the druids that they owe their power to divine intervention. An excellent ruse, one which I give full
                           credit to Meiliki for. The druids represent a pure faith, one in the land. Power from the land, not from
                           the heavens. They will be our healers in the coming age.

                           Sorcerers prove that studying and learning the Weave is not as important as studying and learning
                           yourself. Attuning with the strength of person is magic in itself. In this way they are not so different
                           from the psions. It is they who will be the mages of the future. Their art will expand and cover what the
                           arcane once held dear.

                           We need no Weave, as we need no gods. Lathander has provided nothing to anyone in this place.
                           Raised your family? Bah, your family never died. They lived on in you. All Lathander has done is
                           provide a crutch to a child who cannot learn to grow up and live in the adult world. Do you think the
                           devistation does not pain me? I weep knowing that I once commanded a force strong enough to crush
                           Forrester but chose to seek peace. I live knowing that the death of the elves and the destruction of
                           the world is my fault. Do not pretend to think any of you have suffered worse than I these past
                           decades. But my pain has taught me something. Gods cannot heal pain. They cannot remove
                           suffering. All they can do is put a new coat of paint over things and pretend everything is all right and
                           fine because they are around.

                           The only people on Toril that can heal pain and stop suffering are the mortals. We are the ones that
                           must make the choices here. We must foreswear these gods and fiends and angels and other
                           outsiders in our midst and solve this problem on our own terms.

                           Peace is not something that will be handed to you on a silver platter or forced down your throat like
                           unwanted vegetables. Peace is something that the just fight for in the hopes that no more soldiers will
                           be needed.

                           Estlor turns to face the shade of the elven queen

                           I say to you that your elven soldiers in their precious fleet are not welcome here! We no longer need
                           soldiers whose only intent is to cause more suffering and more war. Have you learned nothing from
                           your defeat and death? Foolish stubborness and clinging to old ways will only bring about more death,
                           more soldiers, and more war. You offer a "surrender" and a "repentance" but cover it with thinly veiled
                           threats of more violence. I detest Forrester, but can you honestly claim you do not understand why he
                           refuses to work with you? Are you blind? You would be fortunate if the people in this room do not take
                           the war you promise to the wildspace to destroy your fleet before it even reaches Toril. Send your
                           precious fleet away, "queen," and go back to your grave where you belong. You have earned your
                           death by your actions here alone.

                           Estlor turns his back to the queen, henceforth refusing to acknowledge her.

                           Forrester, you and I are soldiers. We know only how to fight and kill. I tip my hat to you as it seems
                           you are the more proficient. Is it not time for us to step aside and turn over the world to those who
                           love peace? We no nothing of peace or peacemaking, only of hatred, war, and bitterness. Our time
                           has passed. Our involvement - and by this I mean everyone in this room, not just Forrester and I - in
                           these negotiations limits things. The time for war is ended. Now is the time for the Toril Sphere Unified
                           Nation.

                           Estlor turns back to the Chosen

                           But I assure you, I would rather witness Forrester's kind and the elven fleet demolish this world than
                           live on under your vision of tomorrow. You taunt us by saying you will live on in undeath with nothing
                           but sadness. Your power has made you mad. When we die, you will as well. See, the gods never told
                           the mortals that, in a sense, we created them. With no one to worship a god, how can they be a god?
                           They cannont. They cease to exist. If we die, you die. But, we have the power to disbelieve. Then we
                           live, and you do not.

                           If this were still a trial, then I say this: I am guilty. I was the one that first led the elves and druids
                           into this war against technology. My close-minded views of the good of the future sparked a war that
                           was unnecessary. Later when I brought the fey and the dragons into things, I held a power that could
                           have ended the war. I chose not to use it, believing in the ability to sue for peace. As a result,
                           Evermeet lies in ruin and much of Toril is destroyed. All that you see and will see is the fault of none
                           but myself. I accept any punishment that may come. But in accepting this, I beseech all those present
                           to ignore the wishes and voices of those not of Toril and to put aside the hatred and malcontent I
                           have sewn to build a peace-loving world where all creatures believe and exist for the better of Toril as
                           a whole.

                           Do this in spite of, not because of, the Chosen. Do this for yourselves.

                           Or do not do it. The choice is OURS to make. Ignore the Chosen and do what your hearts tell you, but
                           whatever you do, do not do it lightly. This will be the test of whether we as mortals can stand as adults
                           without the coddling of the gods.

                           --------------------

                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."




                           Posts: 514 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 11:13 AM                        

                           *zouron chuckles*

                           slaadi you might suddenly realize nothing gather us more quickly then a alien nation or force or even
                           more trying to itnerfere, and you will see that your chaos weave will suddenly not be so powerful, for if
                           you bring it here, I assure you we will strike back in YOUR home. so leave us be. same goes the the
                           "siglings" get lost!

                           and I am sure a few more of those here, including the representive of the elven fleet of vengence this
                           former queen of the leves of toril is not really welcome until she call of this unwanted force.

                           *zouron smirks*

                           Now I don't like violance, but as I see it, it seems we are being forced into it as we speak with petty
                           treats from beyond our home, yes our!

                           can we all technocracy, phaerimm, humanoids and so on other natives, including mystara elves agree
                           that we do not need this outside intervention?

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 11:28 AM                      

                           "My clients care not what one who keeps walking carrion thinks. So keep your feeble smirks to
                           yourself."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by zouron:
                                 *zouron chuckles*

                                 slaadi you might suddenly realize nothing gather us more quickly then a alien nation or
                                 force or even more trying to itnerfere, and you will see that your chaos weave will
                                 suddenly not be so powerful, for if you bring it here, I assure you we will strike back in
                                 YOUR home. so leave us be. same goes the the "siglings" get lost!

                                 and I am sure a few more of those here, including the representive of the elven fleet of
                                 vengence this former queen of the leves of toril is not really welcome until she call of
                                 this unwanted force.

                                 *zouron smirks*

                                 Now I don't like violance, but as I see it, it seems we are being forced into it as we
                                 speak with petty treats from beyond our home, yes our!

                                 can we all technocracy, phaerimm, humanoids and so on other natives, including
                                 mystara elves agree that we do not need this outside intervention?



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 11:37 AM                      

                           "Sadly, some here are blinded by ignorance. Hear the tragic story of faerun before saying anything
                           else. Especially YOU Estlor.
                           I will try to be as brief as possible.
                           1)Creation of the World : 
                           -Lord Ao created the universe that now holds the world of Toril.
                           -From the primal shadowy essence emerge two beautiful twin godess : Selune and Shar. The two
                           godess created the bodies of the even, giving life to Chauntea, the embodiment of the world Toril.
                           -Chauntea begged for warmth so that she can nurture life, and the twin godess disagreed. Selune
                           created the Sun. And Shar enraged attacked her sister. From the war between light and darkness,
                           Mystryl and the weave were created, as well as many other gods.
                           2)The creator races
                           While the deities battled, many intelligent being arose on Toril. The five greatest race are called the
                           Creator Races. They were :
                           -a Saurian race, who built a short lived civilization. Its survivors are the Naga, Lizardfolks and similar
                           creatures.
                           -The Dragons, who ruled supreme for century
                           -An aquatic race of shapechangers, whose survivors are the Locathah and the doppelganger
                           -The sylvan people, who survive until the modern day as the Fey.
                           -Last, and, for a long time, least, the humans are the only one who have keep their integrity and
                           survive unchanged until now.
                           3)The first flowering
                           In this time of magic, the creator races discovered planar travel. Through the open portals came
                           natives of other worlds : Dwarves, Elves, mind flayers, in that order. Other races appeared, either by
                           crossbreeding, planar travel or transformation by magic.
                           Sharns and Phaerimms appeared during this time, birthed by the primal energy of the Weave.
                           4)the crown wars
                           after having took the supremacy held by the dragons, the elves destroy themselves, leaving the
                           leadership to humankind
                           5)Netheril
                           a small group of human, after learning the bases of magic through the elves, uncover the Nether
                           Scrolls, an set of artefact created by one of the creator races. They build the most powerful magic
                           empire known : Netheril. But a conflict with the Phaerimms, and the foly of Karsus caused its
                           destruction, as well as the death of Mystryl, who however give birth to Mystra.
                           6)The Immaskari
                           In the same time, another powerful human magic empire use planar travel to gather slaves. It is
                           destroyed by the gods of these slaves. Later, these slaves created the Old Empire (Mulhorand...). And
                           later, one of their wizard open a gate to the homeworld of the orcs, who invade Toril.
                           7)The Time of Trouble
                           Three gods, who were mere mortals before rising to godhood, rebel against Ao. The ensuing disaster
                           is know as the Time of Trouble. Since this time, the power of the gods depend strictly of the number of
                           their followers, by Ao decree. This WAS NOT the case before, Estlor.
                           8)The seven years wars : I won't tell it, it is too sad.
                           9)Now : ? I hope this is not the end of the story"

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 24) The Second IR*

Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 05, 2001 12:39 PM                      

                           Slaazor addresses Zouron:

                           "Be careful with your words mage, you do not speak for all present, nor do you understand the gravity
                           of the situation."

                           To the rest of the reps:
                           "There are those amongst you who say we outfreyn beings have no right to come here, for this war
                           and conference is not our business. Did you not hear the words of AO? Should Toril be destroyed ALL
                           realms perish, we Slaadi have a vested interest in this whether you acknowledge it or no, and if we
                           must save you from yourselves, for the sake of our plane and those peoples who populate it...we will."

                           Edit: edited for spelling, and some missing words

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 12:56 PM                     

                           Valkys addresses Slaazor:

                           "Ao said that the destruction of Toril would 'resonate' in other realms, ie. they would be affected in
                           some manor. As Toril is but a single planet in the Crystal Sphere of Realmspace, I find it unrealistic to
                           imagine that its destruction will trigger the end of everything.

                           "If Ao would care to contradict my understanding of the situation, then I would be happy to hear him.
                           Otherwise, Toril is but one world among hundreds of millions. That should make you all feel small and
                           insignificant, so quit arguing." 

                           Valkys continues, addressing the entire gathering:

                           "You are nothing more than a gathering of insects. You threaten because you feel that you are all
                           important, but consider. The gods can crush you, Ao can crush the gods. Even your weapons of mass
                           destruction are entirely insignificant. The Elder Beings are the equivalent of a Hurricane. They'll destroy
                           the Anthill, and everything around it, but they'll eventually get bored and go away. They are
                           completely out of the Pherimm's control, like any other force of nature. 

                           Once you've destroyed your world, you prove how truly tiny you were to begin with. So, my advice to
                           you all is to STOP THREATENING EVERYONE ELSE. Act like sentient beings. Discuss the issues, come to
                           a compromise, and ensure your continued existence in a semblance of peace." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 05, 2001 01:08 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Semirhage:
                                 Valkys addresses Slaazor:

                                 "Ao said that the destruction of Toril would 'resonate' in other realms, ie. they would be
                                 affected in some manor. As Toril is but a single planet in the Crystal Sphere of
                                 Realmspace, I find it unrealistic to imagine that its destruction will trigger the end of
                                 everything.



                           Addressing Valkys

                           "AO also said the Unmaking of all existance was at hand, and those in far flung realms would not be
                           saved, only AO. I take the Overgod at his word, and have responded accordingly...the Chaos gates
                           have been suspended...for the time being. I will however unleash their energies to stop any
                           aggression from any nation...if they truly care for their people they will look to their immediate survival
                           and not imminent war once Chaos reigns. If they do not then we are all truly lost."

                           "Chaos brings change not wanton destruction, ours is not so much a "doomsday weapon" rather an
                           attempt to stop both doomsday weapons and armies from ravaging this planet."

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 01:55 PM                        

                           *zouron glares at slaazar*

                           Careful what I say? well try prove me wrong if you so dare. I might not speak for all but I have no
                           itnerest in abiding by your command what so ever, I care for people living on this planet, not for that
                           pathetic place of instability you call home.

                           I defiantely understand the situation, I unlike you know this from the very start! from before this
                           assembly was anmything but a bunch of normal folks.

                           *zouron turns to Moriarty*

                           Well I don't care what your cliant thinks! honestly they could roast over a fire for all I care. Secondly
                           you adn your so called client, if ther eindeed is a such, should get glasses, I am very much alive and
                           very human still.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 01:58 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Finally, I would like to assure the representative of the Technomancy that were the
                                 Humanoids allowed in the Commonwealth, we would not use our power to do anything
                                 nifty like make elves our slaves, etc. As we would feel much more secure from attack,
                                 the speed at which we started to get along with the elfies would probably be accelerated
                                 noticeably. 
                                 But the ball is in your court . . .


                           "If this is truly the case, I will do what I can to force the issue with the parties and member-states back
                           home. It will not be something that can be done in a matter of days, or even weeks. If I were to win
                           the Presidential election, perhaps I will be able to use that leverage to convince the many wary
                           members of the Chamber and Senate. As I have said before, the decision was not mine alone to
                           make.

                           "Alosius, as far as the location of the World Council Organization is concerned, we're not too picky. The
                           location of the capital of the Technocratic Commonwealth, although, has already been chosen. It's
                           walls have already been constructed and our government members have already moved to the capital
                           city.

                           "On the other hand, our system of government has been shown to you and it is, indeed, a fair and
                           just government. On that note, I would inform the gnomish representative that the allegations of
                           crimes made by the gnomish people are simply that, allegations. Personally, I do not believe that you
                           had such a hand in such awful things, but, if there is some actual proof of it being so, however
                           unlikely, there would be little we could do on moral grounds to ignore it."

                           ((I plan on having my character run for the Presidency on his ability to get the World Council
                           Organization going. As soon as he is elected, I will place people who are a bit more open-minded in
                           places of power. That way, I would have a much larger chance of having the Parliament accept the
                           entrance of the humanoid alliance. Concessions would have to be made, however, probably by both
                           sides.))

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Estlor 
     Member 
     Member # 62 
                              posted December 05, 2001 02:23 PM                         

                           I know well Toril's history. What I ask others to see is not the past, but the future. The events before
                           the war are irrelevant. How the gods drew their power before the Time of Troubles is irrelevant. What is
                           relevant is this (and I suggest you listen).

                           We fought a war. A war to end all wars. But why did we fight this war? What were the roots of the
                           conflict? In the end it boils down to perspective. The war began as a conflict of those looking forward
                           against those looking back. The technocrats sought to improve themselves. The greens clung to their
                           old ways and old gods. Progress won in the end. The old ways no longer have a place on Toril, and
                           that includes the old gods and the old teachings.

                           From this point on the only people that matter are the mortals. The only decisions that should be
                           made are by us. The ignorant and the immature that cling to their gods to show them enlightenment
                           and the "correct path" belong to an era that is no more. The gods are no longer needed.

                           But, perhaps some are too blind to see or admit this.

                           If your god cared for you, why did your god permit this? Do we serve the gods, or do the gods serve
                           us? Who really needs who more? I stand here before you, a man who has not put his faith in a god
                           since the war ended. The death of the elves showed me this was unnecessary. Prayer to and faith in
                           their pantheon did nothing to save them. But since then, hard work and perseverance has kept me
                           alive, not gods.

                           Only a fool clings to them in this new world.

                           If there is to be a peace in this world, it should be a peace of our own choosing and our own creation.

                           The audacity of the Chosen to call us all here only proves their will to return to a position of power
                           among us.

                           I saw the war first hand. I led armies in it. I face the blame for it all. And through that I have learned
                           this truth. My only wish is to see that others learn from me, lest the world create another Estlor to fight
                           anew.

                           --------------------

                           The Lighthouse Webmaster
                           "More conversions, less talk."




                           Posts: 514 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 02:35 PM                        

                           I agree with estlor on what he said, it is us mortals occupants of this world that decide it's faith, not
                           gods, not outsiders, but those that led progress, through armies and negotiations. I too was out there
                           in the battle field, though compared to some a lesser degree, but never the less, I dare say that we
                           should decide.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:16 PM                      

                           "I see associating with the dead has dulled your senses. I would expect no better from a magical
                           necrophile. Maybe if you paid attention to what was said you would not sound like some petty mage
                           that takes pleasure in acting so juvenile."


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by zouron:

                                 *zouron turns to Moriarty*

                                 Well I don't care what your cliant thinks! honestly they could roast over a fire for all I
                                 care. Secondly you adn your so called client, if ther eindeed is a such, should get
                                 glasses, I am very much alive and very human still.


                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: DocMoriartty ]


                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Joren 
     Member 
     Member # 1869 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:49 PM                     

                           Ao smiles at the words of Estlor.

                           He speaks: 

                           You who are gathered here should consider carefully the words of the one named Estlor. He speaks
                           profoundly. 

                           Consider carefully what it is the Gods are to you.

                           Consider carefully the ramifications of a world without their presence.

                           Choose your path.

                           Focus turns now to Valkys . . .

                           The (a word is spoken which minds interpret as "multiverse") is more complex than you understand. 

                           What is the consequence on other realms of the destruction of Toril?

                           The information already exchanged at this gathering should suffice to give you some glimpse of the
                           outcome . . . 

                           Consider what has been threatened already, and if such things could come to pass . . . 

                           Posts: 21 | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 05, 2001 03:50 PM                         

                           "As the representative of the Gnome, I have to talk once again."
                           *Adressing Reprisal*
                           "I'd like you to reconsider Hazedil's suggestion. We offered to help you and them to create the capitol,
                           and we can already show you several conceptual designs of how it could look like."
                           *The holographic projection of a fantastic city, blending high-tech and nature, glass and trees, steel and rock,
                           water and concrete, magic and technology appear.*
                           "As you can say, this place would be cosmopolitan to the extreme, showing to the whole world the true
                           nature of democracy and tolerance. Furthermore, it would be a "living" example that knowledge of
                           magic and knowledge of science works well together."
                           *Looking to Valkys*
                           "I don't understand why, because natural laws are different in another planes, natural laws of this very
                           plane should change. Your example about gravity on the Plane of Faerie has no relevance to the
                           interactions between technology and magic."
                           *Turning toward Moriartty*
                           "Listen, my good mister. Your hatred toward our kind is very visible, and begins to be boring. We
                           offered you to raise your son, along with important compensations, you didn't even bothered to
                           answer, not, I guess, to listen. This shows very clearly you in fact want to have a pretext for legal
                           assassination of our whole race, no doubt about that. Let it be known several basic facts."

                           "The destruction of Shadowdale, and of its inhabitants, was an act of war. Acts of war are outside the
                           juridiction of civilian trials."

                           "If it were relevant, the immense number of other atrocities that happened during this war -- and I am
                           well placed to know that a great proportion of those atrocities were commited against us, suffice to say
                           we were forced to retreat to a demiplane hidden in the Golden Hills to avoid extinction and that most
                           of our deceased would have preferred to die instantly vaporized by a nuclear blast rather than through
                           the awful methods of their enemies -- would make that this particular matter would not be judged
                           before about 1200 years (rough estimation from our lawyers and historians)."

                           "This act of war was made without inflicting torture or pain, and was targeted at a particular location,
                           not at a whole race. This isn't, thus, a genocide. Only genocide being imprescriptible, this affairs can
                           not be judged by posterior laws or exterior justice. No court or juridiction of any kind have survived
                           from the concerned parties since this act happened, so noone is legitimate to judge it."

                           "Finally, as part of the Peace Effort that settled the reconstruction of Toril, a general amnisty was
                           declared. Otherwise you should have to put about the three quarters of all the administrative,
                           executive and military staff of each involved country, which means every countries as this was a world
                           war."

                           *The gnome's image turns toward Estlor, and flickers brievly as a quickly repressed anger change his
                           appearance to that of a mole for one mere second*
                           "For example, we won't asks for the arrest and trial of this leader of terrorist, who cautionned many
                           tragic assassination and sabotages, played an important part in the launching of the war, and could
                           conceivably be considered as one of the worse criminals here."

                           "We won't, because we're wise, we know that what has happened has happened, and that after such a
                           cataclysm we should rebuild the world anew rather than shake a dagger in the wounds of the past."

                           "We won't, because we're wise and we do know that now is a time of forgiveness and future, not anger,
                           hatred and grievance."

                           "Estlor, you should know that faith in the land is faith in the Goddess Chauntea, whose body is Toril.
                           You should also know that the magic here is not like the magic in Oerth or Mystara. This is a far less
                           controllable power. The weave allow to channel it into spells similar to those possible on other worlds.
                           Without the Weave, the only magic possible is the crude spellfire. Or the insidious magic of the
                           Shadow Weave. Without Mystra or Shar, only a crude form of magic is possible here. Even innate
                           magical powers, such as those of a fey, a dragon or a sorcerer must pass by a Weave."

                           "You should also know that much of the technology would not be reliable without magic. To take a
                           simple example, any electronic engine is infused with Abjuration spells for error handling and
                           correction. And magic healing is still far more efficient than mundane healing. A spell will remove any
                           poison, or any disease. By mundane way, you have a different medicine for each poison and each
                           disease, some people develop allergy to these medecine, and a medecine is also a poison, so an
                           error in a diagnostic can cost the life of a patient."

                           "We understand your bitterness, but it's pointless to think that the Realms will survive -- or even
                           worse, can only survive -- without gods and magic."

                           "In fact, the fact that people believed technology will turn people back from the gods and magic
                           involved a lots of factions into that war. Ignorant people that built their power on magic or faith, and
                           that thought they needed to crush innovation to keep their power. They proved wrong."

                           "The fact that their is a god of technology and scientifical research, Gond, and the fact that melding
                           science and magic -- every kind of magic, from arcane to divine to psionic -- just prove that, in fact,
                           nothing changed."

                           "This war was started by mortals, so I agree it should be definitely ended by mortals. However, the
                           Age of Insight will not change the relationship between mortals and divine, nor between mundane and
                           magic. The Age of Insight will only change relationships between mortals. The Age of Insight will be
                           based on the ideal of Democracy, Freedom, Equality and Progress."

                           "This war was started, and willed, by mortals. The gods are not to blame, they only followed the wills of
                           the mortals. Those that were opposed to the war were as numerous as those that were favorable, so
                           the gods were powerless to influence Toril's fate."

                           *Adressing the whole gathering*
                           "We advocate that the Technocratic Commonwealth, from which we are a part, include the Humanoids
                           in its ranks, as well as the Elves. We advocate that each race should get an equal voice in the
                           Parliament and the Governement. We also advocate that concrete measure should be made to
                           preserve the equilibrium of Abeir-Toril, at all levels. No more than 33% of each type of land on Toril
                           should the Technocratic Commonwealth recover. Installations should be the less disruptive possible to
                           its environment. This is possible, and we could finance the works with the revenue of our secret trading
                           post of Pontopiddan, in the Gem layer of the Elemental Plane of Earth."

                           --------------------

                           "What's our mission ?
                           - We must get the last of the Twelve Statuettes of Gladolfera.
                           - A statuette ?
                           - It is written on the Tablets of Syeloss that only an one-legged gnome from the northern forests,
                           dancing by starlight during a full moon in the middle of the Twelves Statuettes wrapped in ham would
                           open the Gate of Zoralback and fulfill the Prophecy.
                           - But what is that strange prophecy ?
                           - No idea. We're motivated by wealth.
                           - Nevermind. A prophecy it's always so cute !
                           - It depends. Sometimes, it's about destroying the world..."

                           From the Dungeon of Naheulbeuk, a pretty silly MP3 adventure.


                           Posts: 1472 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 04:58 PM                      

                           "Well, the gnome rep has said it all. But, if someone has not understood what is the true goal of
                           Estlor, I will expose it. I' must have recognize it before, this biterness, this nihilism, this feeling of loss
                           and despair... Such things happen when one pains is to great for his will. Look ! This man, while
                           speaking of forsaking the powers that are parts of our univers, while claiming its indepandency, is in
                           fact the living puppet of one of these power. And, being blind to this fact, he is so easily manipulable.
                           What does he propose ? Let the weave die. What happens when the weave die somewhere ? There
                           appear a zone of dead magic, in which no magic, be it arcane or divine, no psionic will never work. No
                           magic ? Indeed, there will be a way to cast spell in a dead magic zone : You have to use the Shadow
                           Weave. You have to bow to the will of Shar. I haven't remembering the story of Toril without purpose :
                           now you can know that if you let the weave die, Shar will become all powerful. She will be able to
                           extinct the Sun, to kill Selune. This will be the reign of darkness, and Toril will be a frozen place of
                           despair, where one live without any hope, other than death, and the peace that will come with the
                           extinction of one's painful consciousness.

                           By the way, I don't think Estlor is the ambassador of the Maztican Elves no more. He just call for the
                           destruction of what is the very base of their way of life. Elves without magic, or slaves of the Godess of
                           Darkness...For the elves of Dawn Cities are neighbors of the Maztican Elves, I will ask them to contact
                           and inform their brethren." Hazedil phone to someone, and tell the recent behaviour of Estlor. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 05, 2001 05:12 PM                      

                           Edena, I think we need you. We are waiting many answer from some of your "NPC".
                           Reprisal : Aloïsius has never entered, nor even heard of, Toril. Please speak to Hazedil  
                           to all : That's so fun. Let's continue ! 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 25) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 05, 2001 05:13 PM                      

                           The Eladrin stands, and faces the Gnomes.

                           "As a representative from the planes, I feel olbiged to tell you that it would be more economical to
                           simply acquire the raw materials in a highly metallic region of the Elemental Plane of Earth."
                           "I'm also sure you know of the Law of Conservation of Matter - All matter moved from one plane to
                           another must be replaced with an equal amount of matter from the receiving plane. I hope you know
                           what matter you intend to offer in trade, and I can already tell you that if it isn't earth of some sort the
                           Elemental forces of Earth will be peeved."

                           He turns to the Phaerimm, and sighs.

                           "Please do not release the Elder Races. The heavens would be forced to exterminate your race for an
                           offense of that magnitude and frankly, I'm starting to like you, and would really rather not be forced in
                           to that sort of awkward situation."

                           He turns to Queen Amlaruil.

                           "Forrester, despite his cynicism and entrenched distrust, has a point. While the elves should be
                           ALLOWED to remain on Toril should they desire, they should not be forced, nor should the Humanoid
                           Alliance be forced to live in the same areas of Toril should they not desire this. They must grow
                           accustomed to each other. If necessary, we will attempt to teach your people to get along. With luck,
                           your enmity should vanish within three generations. For the elves, it should only take one."

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 05:38 PM                      

                           I am really sorry to have to do this, folks, but I am going to do it.

                           Queen Amlaruil offered to protect Realmspace from the Elven Fleet of Vengeance.
                           Queen Amlaruil was in no way responsible for the Elven Fleet of Vengeance, and technically it was none
                           of her business.
                           But she chose to become involved anyways, to make amends for the crimes that reduced her to
                           undeath.

                           However, she was bound to ask for certain terms, and she could not retract those terms.
                           She asked for her race to be reintegrated into Torilian society, that they be forgiven, and that all the
                           elves who would settle resettle on Toril, be allowed to do so.

                           She, in turn, offered to constrain her people to peace, and she knew that given time, forgiveness and
                           repentence were possible, IF the undead Watchnorns constantly haunted the elves and instructed
                           them, whether they wished it or no.

                           She made this offer to the Humanoid ambassador, who rejected it and offered his own terms.
                           However, Queen Amlaruil could not agree to the terms of Forrester, could not.

                           In desperation, Queen Amlaruil offered to personally intervene with the Fleet of Vengeance, to stop
                           them immediately, and she assumed this would placate the humanoid ambassador.

                           She did this thing, then returned, only to find that the humanoid ambassador still would not agree to
                           her terms, but insisted on his terms instead.

                           Now, it is quite true that the humanoid ambassador, Forrester, is compromising, but Queen Amlaruil
                           had already compromised literally to the limit of her ability, and she could not compromise more.

                           Therefore, the shade of Queen Amlaruil regards Forrester sadly, and she states:

                           So be it. You have refused my terms, and you have turned your back on me, when I came to help
                           you.
                           Therefore, I will not help you, and I release the elves from any constraint.

                           (All 10 elves look at her, then they smirk and some look triumphant, and all give Forrester and the
                           scro ambassador a look that promises death, and then all ten of them vanish.
                           Of course, they are even more angry than before, if that is conceivably possible, because of Amlaruil's
                           browbeating of them, and her threats.)

                           The shade of Queen Amlaruil regards the Court, the whole Court, sadly, and shakes her head.
                           She speaks:

                           My terms have been rejected, and I could not compromise more.
                           I am sorry, and I appreciate that you will blame me for what is to come, but there is a limit to
                           repentence, and I will not bow to hatred and anger.
                           When the elven Fleet of Vengeance comes, I and my Watchnorns will protect the Technocracy, the
                           dwarves, the gnomes, Hope Isle, and the other powers who have agreed to my terms, and we will even
                           resort to slaying our own kind and destroying their ships, if we must, to ensure your safety.
                           However, we will not contrain the elves to peace, or prevent them from launching their attack, nor will
                           we protect those who have rejected our request for peace and pardon.

                           She looks around the Court with an air of finality, then speaks for the last time:

                           Forrester has decreed this fate, as have the restrictions upon me.
                           Corellon and Eilistraee bless all of you who chose peace ... we will fight at your side when the hour
                           arrives.

                           May Corellon and Eilistraee have mercy upon my spirit.
                           May the Gods have mercy upon us all.

                           And with that, the shade of Queen Amlaruil vanishes, and the last possibility of stopping the onslaught
                           of the Elven Fleets of Vengeance is ended.

                           - - -

                           I must issue a ruling here.
                           The slaadi are not correct, entirely.
                           If Realmspace is destroyed, it will not automatically cause a ripple effect that destroys other Crystal
                           Spheres or Planes touching Realmspace.
                           Instead, many lesser things are likely to happen:

                           The unleashing of Doomsday Weapons will so dramatically shake the Weave that magic in all Crystal
                           Spheres and Planes touching Realmspace will be affected, and there will be serious chaos (and
                           subsequent mass destruction) upon these other Crystal Spheres and Planes.
                           It is possible the massive war in Realmspace could alter the currents of the Phlogiston.
                           It is possible that the massive casualties, the sheer amount of death, will cause a massive curse (or
                           something like a curse) that will afflict all Planes and Crystal Spheres touching Realmspace, affecting
                           magic, changing the alignments of beings, turning harmless things into evil monsters, and possibly
                           breeding undead and undeath plagues.
                           The war, if it occurs, could cause the Mists of Ravenloft to swallow all of Realmspace, and all the
                           Crystal Spheres and Planes around Realmspace would then be visited by the mists, and hoards of evil
                           monsters would assail all of these places.
                           There are many other similar effects that might occur if a Doomsday War destroys Realmspace.

                           However, arbitrary destruction or ruin of the Crystal Spheres and Planes touching Realmspace will not
                           instantaneously occur.

                           I am not saying that a Doomsday War is inevitable, not even with the departure of Queen Amlaruil
                           from the Court.

                           You still have ways out, and there is still a diplomatic solution (although, not with the Elven Fleets of
                           Vengeance.)

                           - - -

                           The Slaadi Wave of Chaos ... if it is released, will not necessarily do what the slaadi think it will do.
                           What it will do, I am considering.
                           It depends upon several factors I am not revealing at this time.

                           It WILL cause a massive, Realmspace-wide change, though. That is a certainty.

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 06:02 PM                      

                           In the grim silence that follows the pronoucement and disappearance of Queen Amlaruil, several
                           things happen:

                           The kender ambassador turns to the angelic ambassador, and all but screams:

                           HELP. YOU'RE THE ANGELS. SAVE MY PEOPLE. SAVE MY PEOPLE. SAVE MY PEOPLE (and the kender
                           breaks down into tears.)

                           The Halfling ambassador looks grim and states coldly:

                           I previously said we should have united and destroyed the Humanoids and Elves.
                           I an vindicated.

                           The Gnomish ambassador, who was about to give a blistering reply to the Sharn and Sigilians, goes
                           white, and he stutters:

                           We never even HAD a chance to accept Queen Amlaruil's offer: our people will have no protection.
                           (he looks bitter and sad)
                           We are the gnomes, and we are not the creation of the Gods.
                           We are the creation of the stars themselves.
                           We are starstuff, and there is no miracle greater than the miracle of what we are ((Think of the
                           Cosmos series by Carl Sagan ... this is what the gnomish ambassador is trying to say in so few
                           words.))
                           We had the ability to prolong life into the thousands, maybe millions, of years, to create health and
                           beauty and wonders.
                           We had the chance to discover the great secrets of the multiverse.
                           We were given this greatest of miracles.

                           And you, in your political wrangling, your petty politics, your squabbles over stupid pieces of land, and
                           who gets what bar of gold, have destroyed it all.
                           You all ought to be ashamed.

                           (he rises to his feet, and raises his fist furiously)

                           YOU SHOULD ALL BE ASHAMED!

                           The drow ambassador nods to herself, and comments casually:

                           You accuse us, the drow, of feuding amongst ourselves, but our feuding has forged us, made us
                           strong.
                           It would appear that your feuding, will mean your destruction.
                           Oh well ...
                           Not a particularly great loss.

                           The dwarven ambassador hangs his head, and mutters:

                           We are victims in this.
                           We did not start the Industrial Revolution.
                           We did not start the War.
                           We did not cause the Month of Terror.
                           We did not cause the Cataclysm.
                           We have agreed to every peaceful proposal, every reasonable proposal, in this Court.
                           Where have we gone wrong?
                           What crime did we commit, that our race should be exterminated?
                           We don't even possess any of the weapons of destruction that will be used to end our race.

                           All we wanted was peace.
                           Was that too much to ask?

                           The phaerimm ambassador speaks quietly:

                           We have said that they are animals, and for that we have been denounced.
                           Yet behold how they behave.
                           Behold their lack of intelligence and reason, their lack of wisdom.
                           THESE are the ones who should rule?
                           They cannot even rule their own emotions or thoughts, much less rule Realmspace.

                           If they must behave like animals, then that is how they should be treated.
                           And, if they insist on starting Armaggedon, then they are acting like animals. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 05, 2001 06:22 PM                        

                           *glares silently at the assembly*

                           ¨well ontinue your discussion, but right now I have preparations to make, so I will be silent for awhile,
                           not that I at the moment really give a darn about what you people decide.

                           Phaerimm, if you accepted the slightly altered terms then we still have a deal.

                           As for gods, well of course they exist, but I do not set my trust in them, I don't reject them or embrace
                           them, should they give me a reason to worship I would, if not I care not. As for the weave, it has
                           survived once already total detruction I am sure it will again, even if it takes time.

                           Slaazer I say again you unleash your "doom day weapon" or chaos weave, I cannot assure you we will
                           not ours on your kind.

                           Finally, there will have to be a very good reason to bring me back into these negotiations.

                           *zouron makes a mocking bow to the assembly, then walks to guest stands and takes a seat.*

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 07:06 PM                      

                           As I am getting no replies (except Zouron's above), I must conclude that a long, increasingly terrible,
                           silence is fallen upon the assemblage of beings in the Court of the Chosen.
                           It is broken, so far at least, only by the wailing of the kender, as he begs the angels to save his
                           people.

                           A few heads turn to Ao, either in a silent plea for help (which is fruitless, since Ao cannot help) or for
                           advice (which Ao can give, but has chosen not to give yet.)

                           The Chosen of Mystra sit in dead silence, faces somber, stony.
                           This is true even of Laeral, their spokeswoman. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 05, 2001 07:34 PM                     

                           May I point out that the queen has just acted incredibly stupid? The fleet doesn't stand a chance of
                           winning, and the bulk of our people in realmspace will be massacred. General humanoid acceptance of
                           our kind is probably going to be a lot longer off goal now. I told her: "We can negotiate a peace for
                           our people acceptable for all, just have patience." But did the bullheaded old bitch listen? Noooo....

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 13) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:09 PM                      

                           Several moments pass while Moriartty talks to his Sharn associates. Then Moriartty approaches the
                           cleric of Lathander and speaks to him for several more moments. A few gesters later and a small child
                           of no more than 12 years of age appears. Father and Son embrace.

                           Moriartty then steps forward a look of amazement on his face.

                           "Its seems the unspeakable shall happen. The Queen of the Elves has gone insane in her dead state
                           and will first bully then accept nothing but what she wants. She even went so far as to threaten her own
                           kind with destruction since she was so bent on elves WANTING to live on Toril even when they did not."

                           Moriartty takes a deep breath.

                           "My clients offer to do what is required to give Toril another chance here. A doomsday weapon
                           launched by outsiders egged on by a dead queen is not what we had in mind."

                           Moriartty looks at the leader of the Netherse Shades.

                           "My clients offer to work with you. Between our two people we can seal Toril's Crystal Sphere. before
                           the Elven fleet gets here. Like any othe spelljammer fleet it will only be able to float in space for so
                           long before supplies run out and it is forced to return to its home. 
                           As soon as this is done we can unseal the Crystal Sphere and make whatever diplomatic actions are
                           required to keep the elven fleet from returning."

                           Moriartty looks down at his son then at the cleric who returned him.

                           "My clients do this at my request. I do not wish to see the people destroyed who so quickly and
                           selflessly brought my son back to me."

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: DocMoriartty ]


                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:09 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 *Adressing the whole gathering*
                                 "We advocate that the Technocratic Commonwealth, from which we are a part, include
                                 the Humanoids in its ranks, as well as the Elves. We advocate that each race should get
                                 an equal voice in the Parliament and the Governement. We also advocate that concrete
                                 measure should be made to preserve the equilibrium of Abeir-Toril, at all levels. No
                                 more than 33% of each type of land on Toril should the Technocratic Commonwealth
                                 recover. Installations should be the less disruptive possible to its environment. This is
                                 possible, and we could finance the works with the revenue of our secret trading post of
                                 Pontopiddan, in the Gem layer of the Elemental Plane of Earth."


                           "As far as equal racial representation is concerned, the only thing I can say is that it will require the
                           addition of a third house in the Commonwealth Parliament. The Commonwealth Senate is designed to
                           represent the member states, the Commonwealth Chamber is to represent the will of all the people of
                           the nation... The third house would have to be some form of Senate where the races are all
                           represented equally. There are three possible ways to represent the people of the Commonwealth:

                           "One - Equal representation of each of the member territories/states/provinces/republics; this is as it
                           is with our Commonwealth Senate.

                           "Two - Proportional representation, on the level of the entire Commonwealth, of ideology. This would
                           be a political party system where the number of seats allocated to each party is directly proportional to
                           the number of people who voted for them. (20% of the franchise = 20% would equal 20% of the Seats
                           in the Chamber.) This is just as our Commonwealth Chamber is constructed.

                           "Three - The equal representation of each of the races in the Commonwealth. This institution does not
                           exist in our government so far, save the Judiciary, which is a nod to the different types of law (human,
                           dwarven, gnomish, humanoid, elven, and what-not) that would reside across the many
                           territories/states/provinces/republics in the Commonwealth itself... The only thing I can think of is
                           doing away with the Presidency and giving full executive power to the Prime Minister and Cabinet of the
                           Commonwealth Chamber and giving this new legislative house a say in things. In losing the
                           Presidency, we would gain a Tricameral legislative body.

                           "I would not be opposed to this, however, I do not see the point of a third, racial, legislature. The
                           Humanoid Alliance would, assuming its entrance into the Commonwealth, not be over-represented in
                           the Commonwealth Senate or the Commonwealth Chamber as long as the lines are kept to... The
                           Commonwealth was meant to transcend racialism, not abide by it. Though we are different, you and I,
                           it should not take a primary role in government. The Humanoid Alliance, as I understand it, is made
                           up of just as many lands/territories/republics as the Commonwealth, and those would be given four
                           Senate seats, and allocated a number of seats in the Commonwealth Chamber.

                           "The Chamber is by far the most important of the two, as it is the only one able to originate and pass
                           any form of government Bill. This is not to say the Senate is unimportant, but the Chamber is meant
                           to reflect the will of the people. If the Alliance was to be integrated, the first thing we should do is to
                           ammend the Constitution to outlaw racialism inside the Commonwealth. Should you be found to be
                           motivated by racial concerns, any legislation you propose would be immediately called into question
                           and you may perhaps be ousted from office...

                           "One other change would be the different voting ages of the people. For one thing, we believe that the
                           right to vote should only come after a certain amount of certified schooling. The voting age is 21 for
                           humans*, 51 for dwarves, 141 for elves to accurately depict maturity levels. (*Twenty-one is the
                           absolute minimum for voting age for the races that develope quickly such as the humans, orcs,
                           goblins, kobolds, and other humanoids.)

                           "The Technocratic Coalition does indeed have fair, and equal representation, just not along the lines
                           of race. We believe our Franchise Regulations will be more than enough to accurately represent the
                           various citizens in our society. I would welcome any comments..."

                           ((So the elven queen will be not saying anything for the Commonwealth, or just the Humanoid
                           Alliance? If the latter is true, the Commonwealth will do what they can to help the Alliance from being
                           "whomped." What would happen if the Humanoid Alliance was to dissolve and join the Commonwealth?
                           Would they attack the former Humanoid lands anyway?))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:28 PM                      

                           Then why don't you speak for the elves, Balor? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:32 PM                     

                           I believe estlor does.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:35 PM                      

                           The Netherese ambassador regards the Sharn, who were effectively allies of the Netherese during the
                           Shadowed Years, and he then stands and speaks in a strong voice:

                           The Netherese Empire stands firm with the Sharn and the Sigilian mages.
                           We will work together with them to seal Realmspace, so that the Elven Fleets of Vengeance cannot
                           enter, either via Planar Travel or by Portals in the Crystal Sphere.

                           We request the cooperation of the Slaadi in this endeavor, since they are holding open the Gates by
                           force, and we cannot seal Realmspace without their help.

                           We request to the Phaerimm that they join us in sealing Realmspace, to protect the planet we both
                           cherish.

                           - - -

                           The phaerimm ambassador raises an eyebrow (or, at least, the phaerimm equivalent) then speaks:

                           Why not simply launch a pre-emptive attack upon their fleets with our combined strength?

                           With our combined strength, we can destroy their fleets, the bases that are housing them, and we can
                           punish those who have given them succor.

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 26) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:37 PM                      

                           The Eladrin stands, stunned by this revelation.

                           "Although I would have prevented this if I know how, I'm afraid... I could not. I have failed you."

                           His eyes seem to glow.

                           "But I will not - will NOT - Allow this mockery of justice the elves call Vengeance to take place."

                           He stands, his face flashing holy fire.

                           "I will delay the elven fleets. I won't be coming back. And I SWEAR, you WILL find enough peace
                           between yourself to survive their assault, or I will haunt you all to your graves."

                           He vanishes in a cataclysmic burst of light as he moves to intercept the fleets.

                           OOC: Edena, my Character is a Deva Ftr20/Clr (Good, Chaos)10 with feats geared toward diplomacy
                           and thwomping evil. His first manauver will be to attempt parley in regards towards getting them to not
                           level people who aren't Humanoids, so that Toril can form a more focused defense. If they refuse
                           parley or attempt to kill him, he breaks as much stuff as he can before retreating. He will cause as
                           much damage as he can.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:39 PM                      

                           Moriartty looks up at the suggestion given.

                           "How do you plan on putting the genie back in the bottle? Once they are done with the elven fleet the
                           Elder races may turn around and come here. Or they may just go on a destructive rampage across the
                           universe. We may only buy ourselves a little bit of time before Toril joins it. My clients in Sigil may
                           survive but I doubt the Lady of Pain will allow any of us in if we willingly let the Elder Races free."

                           "Besides, even if the Elder Races only destroyed the elven fleet we would have made enemies of every
                           elf in the multiverse. There would never be peace here again."

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 The Netherese ambassador regards the Sharn, who were effectively allies of the
                                 Netherese during the Shadowed Years, and he then stands and speaks in a strong
                                 voice:

                                 The Netherese Empire stands firm with the Sharn and the Sigilian mages.
                                 We will work together with them to seal Realmspace, so that the Elven Fleets of
                                 Vengeance cannot enter, either via Planar Travel or by Portals in the Crystal Sphere.

                                 We request the cooperation of the Slaadi in this endeavor, since they are holding open
                                 the Gates by force, and we cannot seal Realmspace without their help.

                                 We request to the Phaerimm that they join us in sealing Realmspace, to protect the
                                 planet we both cherish.

                                 - - -

                                 The phaerimm ambassador raises an eyebrow (or, at least, the phaerimm equivalent)
                                 then speaks:

                                 Why not simply unleash the Elder Ones upon their fleets, in the places where they now
                                 assemble?
                                 This would destroy not only their fleets, but the bases they are housed out of, and
                                 those worlds giving succor to these elves would be punished for their actions.



                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:39 PM                      

                           The departure of the Eladrin against the Elven Fleets of Vengeance is an Act of War.

                           The phaerimm immediately state they will travel to aid the eladrin in crushing the elves, IF the other
                           powers at this conference will also go with them.

                           The City of Shade immediately agrees to ally with the phaerimm, and go after the elven fleets.

                           Your answer?

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:42 PM                      

                           (Ah, sorry - Moriarrty - I changed the thread as the phaerimm agreed with you)

                           The phaerimm ambassador and the ambassador of the City of Shade move to stand (and float) next
                           to each other, and they say:

                           We unite for Toril.
                           We will aid the Eladrin against the Elven Fleet of Vengeance.
                           We ask everyone else to help us.
                           We believe that those who refuse to help us now, are not worthy of being considered in future
                           negotiations.
                           For the fate of the world is being decided now.

                           Who will join us?

                           - - -

                           Even as the phaerimm and City of Shade ambassador await the reply, the Eladrin reaches the first of
                           the Fleets of Vengeance.
                           The elves will not negotiate, so I assume the Eladrin attacks.

                           However, powerful as he is, a single Eladrin is not a match for a small army of mages, and the Eladrin
                           is beaten back, bloodied, after destroying only one Spelljamming Ship.
                           The eladrin has the option to attempt to open a Gate to Arborea and summon his kindred, but if he
                           does, the elves will summon their kindred also from Arborea.

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:50 PM                     

                           Valkys addresses the assembly, "A world government might be a possibility later on, but it seems to
                           be you are planning a bit far into the future. Don't count your dragons before they're hatched.

                           The immediate issue at hand is whether this world is going to survive. Practically ever delegate present
                           represents a group that has, at its command, the power to obliterate this planet. Call it a doomsday
                           weapon or whatever, each one amounts to the same thing. And they can't be countered. They are
                           purely offensive. 

                           "So. Anyone who wants to annihilate all life on Toril should do so now. If it is truly your desire, stop
                           wasting our time, because all of the diplomacy is pointless if you are set on this course of action. End
                           it.

                           "If you do *not* wish to obliterate the world, then you are here to discuss how to live in tentative
                           peace. Each delegate has a right to ask for reasonable assurances of safety for his/her constituents. 

                           "And understand, you *will* be asking. There will be no more threats. They are pointless. If you don't
                           wish to kill all life here, then the threats are pointless anyway, because all of us here have been forced
                           to make the same decision. 

                           "The Faerie have already left. If you wish for our return, then you have only to negotiate a satisfactory
                           peace amongst yourselves that leads us to believe we will also be safe here. We *will* alter the places
                           where we live to suit ourselves. But you have all done so as well. This *is* a compromise. We are
                           willing to return, the Unseelie at least, knowing that the crisis is averted and genocided is ended.

                           "Should these proceedings end in failure, we will not return, for then we are only entering into a
                           warzone. That is the Unseelie stance on the matter. I imagine the Seelie would agree, though Serran
                           speaks for them more directly than I. 

                           "Those of you who want, or need us back should keep this in mind. No more threats. No more
                           genocide. No more wars of mass destruction. We'll return when we believe that we will be reasonably
                           safe.

                           "As for the immediate threat of the elves' Armada, even they are deathly afraid of the Unseelie. *All*
                           elves are deathly afraid of us. Should these proceedings end in peace, we pledge out assistance in
                           averting the elven Armada."

                           He is most certainly disgusted by what he has just said, "I am disappointed that you require a being
                           from the Unseelie court to point out the obvious matter of good to you. Having been ambassador to
                           the Seelie Court, I know the concept well. But I am disgusted that you all ignore the simple fact of
                           self-preservation. If you cannot at least follow that basic instinct, then you are lower than animals." 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:50 PM                      

                           Moriartty watches and shakes his head.

                           "I must speak with my clients. The most I think they will do is offer to close this crystal sphere to block
                           the Elven Vengance fleet if they defeat the Shades and Phaerimm." 

                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:53 PM                      

                           Several delegates angrilly point out to the Unseelie representative that the Eladrin, in a fit of rage, has
                           gone off to attack the elven Fleets of Vengeance by himself, and they could not stop him.

                           And now, both the phaerimm and the City of Shade are clamoring that all should go to his aid.

                           The diplomats look at the Unseelie representative with a look that says: We're sorta helpless in this
                           matter ...

                           (waits for the others to respond to the phaerimm and City of Shade, and the situation in general)

                           [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:05 PM                     

                           Forrester shakes his head sadly.

                           Well, I have to say that I am just . . . soooo surprised. 

                           The Queen didn't get EXACTLY the answer she wanted, and so she decided to allow Armageddon. 

                           Perhaps I did not choose my words carefully enough, but I was ready to attempt assimilation with the
                           elves, gradually, for it was clear to all but the most retarded gully dwarf that immediate assimilation on
                           either side was impossible. I was ready to allow some to come to Toril, and were we allowed in the
                           Commonwealth, we would have been living among them. 

                           I regret that this was not enough for the bitch-queen, but I am not surprised. 

                           The Elven fleets are joyous in this, of course, because they would rather see Toril destroyed utterly
                           than let my people actually win a war against them. Yes, I'm sure they would prefer to only level the
                           25% or so of Toril that my people occupy, but do you really think that with the forces involved, they will
                           be able to restrain themselves?! 

                           I implore you all, for the sake of Toril, for the sake of the Weave, for the sake of the Universe itself,
                           please help me put an end to the elven fleets as quickly as you possibly can, before they get close
                           enough to Toril to do damage. 

                           I support the Phaerimm and their idea of a pre-emptive strike, as long as it does not involve
                           unleashing the Elder Gods. 

                           I ask:

                           The scro to fight, in Realmspace, so that the elves never reach Toril.

                           The Technomancy to fight, and moreover, to help protect our lands, so that should some elves reach
                           here, their weapons of mass destruction will not blemish our sacret home. 

                           Zouron's Magocracy to fight, and help protect our lands and my people, who do not deserve to be
                           killed in this suicidal act of vengeance. 

                           I ask the help of ALL who would give it, who would at the same time resist using more force than
                           necessary to stop the fleets; for I do not know whether the unleashing of all weapons of mass
                           destruction will cause what the Chosen think it will cause. Will it matter if the unleashing takes place
                           many thousands of miles from Toril? I do not know if we can say. 

                           Alternatively, additionally . . . if we can block the Elves from reaching Toril . . . 

                           I am at a loss for words. A loss for strategy as well. All I can do is beg this good court, help me stop
                           the elven fleet, or we will all perish. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:13 PM                     

                           Valkys looks at the Phaerimm and the Shades and practically screams at them, "YOU FOOLS!!! We are
                           trying to end a war and create PEACE!!!" before he calms down somewhat, "I suggest you all stay here.
                           Your warmonger attitude is likely only to endanger Realmspace further. While you believe you can
                           stand up to the combined force of the Elves, you'll only succeed in embroiling more interplanar forces
                           in this conflict.

                           This aggressive behavior from a Deva is absolutely unheard of. He's attacking a misguided, yet good
                           force. He must be stopped, whatever the cost. The Eladrin cannot stop them unless he manages to
                           talk them out of it. If he is unsuccessful in diplomacy... I shudder at the thought. This will never end. I
                           expect to return, unlike the foolish angel."

                           Looking at the Sharn and including the shades, "Please seal the Crystal Sphere. The Eladrin and I will
                           be able to return through means other than portals and spelljamming." 

                           Valkys vanishes in a puff of sulfuric smoke, just as he arrived, as he heads off to intercept the Eladrin.

                           OOC: The character is basically a Balor, Wiz 20/Acm 5/War 5, with high charisma and excellent
                           diplomacy. He's going to catch up with the Eladrin if he can. I figure worst case he gets there during
                           the diplomacy. 

                           Goals are: 1) Assist the Eladrin in talking the Elves out of vengeance.
                           2) Prevent the Eladrin from provoking them further, since the Crystal sphere will be sealed anyway and
                           the last thing anyone really wants is a war with every elf in existence.

                           I'll point all of this out to the Eladrin, who probably was just too stunned to think properly. I'll also
                           point out that this is against his nature to attack a basically good force. Should he succeed in his
                           attack, his soul is likely to spend the rest of eternity in the Abyss. 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:16 PM                         

                           *The trio of Neoillithid have sat in forlorn silence for quite some time. Now, the senior among them
                           speaks.*

                           The hatred and wrath in this room is palpable, and it tears at us. It wears on us. We had hoped to
                           leave such torment behind, in underdark...

                           Our people did not ascend from the depths of Toril only to be wiped away in an instant by the greed
                           and malice of others! We did not suffer the move to the surface, to the light, only to discover new
                           heights of evil and perversity!

                           We charge that the only true enemies any of us have here, are those of you who make demands for
                           your personal convenience, to further your own ends... or even the ends of your factions. We charge
                           that those of you who have the audacity to try to lay claim to your moral theories and your sense of
                           vengeance... when even now we are working to stave off the very fate of our world... are practicing evil.
                           Those who would take advantage of a threat of not just the suffering, but the END of countless others,
                           to get what you want, or make others think how you wish, are no better than the Deep Illithid.

                           Such trivialities are for when the very existence of Toril is no longer in peril!

                           We will willingly serve any administrative body to which we are subject, but not subjugated, be it under
                           a united government, the Phaerimm, the Shade, the Technomancy, the Elves or the Kender! This is
                           not a time to pick and choose the organization you find most appealing! It is a time to settle for your
                           very survival!

                           Where there are faults, we will do what we can to correct them. Where we can gain power, and apply it
                           to the ends we call just... we will. But the time for any of that is long in coming.

                           For anyone to individually plot positions of power, and who will and won't be excluded from their "new
                           world orders," while the destruction of the world seems more likely than anything else, is ludicrous! To
                           attempt to create a cohesive world order while half of you have knives at each others throats is sheer
                           madness! You must drop the knives first.

                           *his voice lowers, and his tone changes from one of sorrowful anger, to one of cold regret.*

                           There is little we can do, now...

                           There were many roads to peace here, many of them would not result in a decrease in freedom or in
                           happiness for anyone, except what they imposed on themselves... many of them were childishly
                           simple to take. But if you would, or could, find one that was mutually agreeable, you would have found
                           it already, we fear.

                           *he pauses and sighs*

                           We warn you that the conflict with the elves will leave an opening for the Deep Illithid... they may well
                           strike, for they will not aid us, and no matter who wins they stand to lose everything.

                           But at this point, it does not seem to matter greatly.

                           We will aid Toril against the elves as best we can, not out of any malice toward them... simply in
                           self-defense. Know, that if there could be another way, we would gladly chose it. 

                           This is not the light we sought. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:55 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 For anyone to individually plot positions of power, and who will and won't be excluded
                                 from their "new world orders," while the destruction of the world seems more likely than
                                 anything else, is ludicrous! To attempt to create a cohesive world order while half of you
                                 have knives at each others throats is sheer madness! You must drop the knives first.


                           "The Technocratic Commonwealth has not raised a hand in the direction of anyone in forty years, and I
                           would remind everyone of that fact. The destruction of the world is threatened by outside forces, and it
                           is my understanding that when and if the elven fleet arrives, our orbital defenses will help deal some
                           damage should they threaten the survival of the Commonwealth, or any allied nations.

                           "That being said, what does the Humanoid Alliance say about forging a pan-Toril Alliance against the
                           Elves should they try to attack? We will, of course, try to do what we can to end it by peaceful means,
                           but if push comes to shove... am I not right?"

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:59 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Reprisal:

                                 "That being said, what does the Humanoid Alliance say about forging a pan-Toril
                                 Alliance against the Elves should they try to attack? We will, of course, try to do what
                                 we can to end it by peaceful means, but if push comes to shove... am I not right?"


                           Forty-seven years ago, we stood with you as the elves tried to excise you from this world. It seems
                           more than fitting that our lives be in your hands now. We will gladly join a pan-Toril Alliance to help
                           stop any invasion before it gets here. 

                           The question is, can we stop them while avoiding the somewhat vague Universe-wide disaster that the
                           Chosen have referred to?

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:20 PM                         

                           "Excellent. Our ships and orbital platforms will relay targeting information to your missile silos when
                           the time comes, should it come, that is...

                           "As for me, I will retire to my quarters to start the planning and attempt to gain a satellite uplink to
                           our ships and hopefully have some face to face time with the leaders of the elven fleet."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:57 PM                     

                           OOC: 
                           Should the Eladrin attack before I can intercept him, the next mission is to convince the elves that he
                           was a single Eladrin, attacking alone, whose views held nothing to do with a) other Eladrin or, b) any
                           other native of Toril(this is where it pays to be non-good, as I can lie). 
                           I'm hoping that you take my action into consideration and allow me to head him off, however. 

                           Posts: 31 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 05, 2001 11:49 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 However, she was bound to ask for certain terms, and she could not retract those
                                 terms.
                                 She asked for her race to be reintegrated into Torilian society, that they be forgiven,
                                 and that all the elves who would settle resettle on Toril, be allowed to do so.

                                 She, in turn, offered to constrain her people to peace, and she knew that given time,
                                 forgiveness and repentence were possible, IF the undead Watchnorns constantly
                                 haunted the elves and instructed them, whether they wished it or no.

                                 She made this offer to the Humanoid ambassador, who rejected it and offered his own
                                 terms.
                                 However, Queen Amlaruil could not agree to the terms of Forrester, could not.


                           I just wanted to point out that this is no doubt how the bitch-Queen sees things, but it strays quite far
                           from reality. 

                           Her race WAS going to be reintegrated into Torillian society -- the Commonwealth accepted them. The
                           elves at no time in history lived in *all* places on Toril, why should they start now? 

                           And what's this about "All the elves who would resettle on Toril" -- she was FORCING elves to resettle
                           on Toril, even if they did not want to! 

                           And as mentioned previously, forgiveness is a sham when it is given to someone who has not asked
                           for it. Besides . . . the elves who would live on Toril did not directly wrong us in any way. They have no
                           need of forgiveness. (Yet.) 

                           So I fail to see how my "compromise" was anything less than what she wanted. 

                           To hell with it. If they come, we shall blow them out of the sky. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 12:26 AM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Her race WAS going to be reintegrated into Torillian society -- the Commonwealth
                                 accepted them.


                           "This was my understanding also. The Commonwealth is more than large enough to take in any elven
                           settlers that wish to move to Toril. We'd already guaranteed them equal rights and representation via
                           our government, and the Humanoid Alliance was more than cordial in their acceptance of these terms.
                           When and if I ever get a hold of the Elven Fleet, I will try to contact their leaders and the Queen to
                           reiterate this very important point."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 06, 2001 01:01 AM                     

                           A question: Would the spelljamming fleet of the imperial elves strike a deal with the devils? They
                           must know that their new enemies could crush them unless they had further assistance. The price of
                           their service could be letting them loot the cities of the humanoids and (possibly) the technomancy for
                           more cutting-edge technology. Or would it be against a contract Forrester made with Maddman back in
                           the war?

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 06, 2001 02:37 AM                        

                           *zouron smirks slightly from his bystander seat, then says to forrester*

                           I will provide you with intelligency of the elven fleet, nothing more, beyond that my people with
                           withdraw to the demiplane created and or protect themselves as needed here.

                           *zouron returns to silence*

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 27) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 03:22 AM                      

                           PLEASE READ.

                           The balor does not arrive in time to stop the eladrin from attacking the elves, but he does arrive in
                           time to save the eladrin's life.
                           (Go figure, a balor saving an eladrin's life. War makes strange bedfellows.)

                           All the countries of the continent of Zakhara immediately join the Pan-Torilian Alliance.
                           The independent nation of Var the Golden joins the Pan-Torilian Alliance.
                           Zakhara and Faerun are now entirely within the Pan-Toril Alliance, except for the phaerimm and
                           Zouron's Magocracy, and the lands of the Chosen.

                           The Tuigan and Maztican ambassadors just sorta quietly hide in the corners - overwhelmed by what is
                           happening, which is rather beyond their comprehension.

                           However, the ambassador of Kara-Tur's biggest nation joins, realizing his country is in dire peril, and
                           several other lesser eastern nations jump on board at his advice.

                           Then, in a move that may surprise everyone, the Chosen throw their weight behind the Pan-Torilian
                           Alliance, and they explain why:

                           We are charged with protecting Toril, and it is clear to us that the Pan-Torilian Alliance is probably the
                           best (and last) hope for protecting our world.
                           Although we would prefer to remain neutral politically, we will do this thing, and we will fight alongside
                           you, and our people will fight alongside you.

                           The kender loudly announces that his people are smart, like the Angels of Hope Island, and that they
                           shall join the Pan-Torilian Alliance immediately.

                           The City of Shade does not join the Pan-Torilian Alliance: they are so arrogant and so sure of
                           themselves that even now, they think they can whisk their city away to the safety of the Plane of
                           Shadow if the end comes, and in any case they believe their magic is quite sufficient to stop the pesky
                           elven invaders.
                           However, they offer lip service to the Pan-Torilian Alliance, and they agree to work with it as an ally
                           (but you can trust said alliance as far as you can throw a tarrasque.)

                           The phaerimm ambassador sighs, deciding that the animals are going on a cattle stampede, and -
                           realizing the danger to his race - throws in his alliance with the Pan-Torilian Alliance ... he knows they
                           can't order his people around, or even touch them, if they don't want to be touched, short of the use
                           of the Doomsday Weapons, and the phaerimm have a deterrent to that.
                           The phaerimm thinks the Eladrin had the right of it, and that the advocates for sealing Realmspace
                           are in the wrong.
                           When Forrester and the scro decide to go on the offensive, that sets off the phaerimm like lighting a
                           rocket, and the ambassador of the City of Shade also leaps at the chance.

                           Suddenly, across Faerun, klazoms blare, lights blaze, and millions of beings start scurrying.
                           Starships roar to life, gun turrents activate and aim skyward, men rush in hoards onto spelljamming
                           battleships, run everywhere, manning defenses, scrambling, grabbing up weapons, magical items,
                           technomagical weapons.

                           The menacing fleet of beholder spelljammers, hundreds strong, lifts in a dreadfully impressive array,
                           slowly lifting upward, phaerimm in each ship guiding their beholder slaves.
                           The fleet cuts off the sunlight, throws a vast shadow on the ground, as it rises higher and higher into
                           the sky.

                           On Selune, to the scream of sirens and the wailing of scro warcries, spelljammers fill in minutes with
                           scro, bristling with weapons, ready to go, and soon hundreds of ships are making ready to depart.

                           On Luna, bells chime, assembling the Knights, and the Queen of the Githyanki Colony (not THE queen
                           of the Githyanki) takes personal charge of her legions, for she will personally lead them into battle.
                           Being able to travel ethereally, and with magic to survive in a vaccuum, the githyanki don't need
                           spelljammers.

                           The dwarven, gnomish, and kender ambassadors euthusiastically endorse the Pan-Torilian Alliance.
                           The halfling ambassador holds out, grumbling that it's still foolishness, until the dwarven ambassador
                           stomps over to him, grabs him up by the hair, and yells loudly enough in his face to make his hair fly
                           back that he is a stupid poor excuse for a kobold, is so stubborn he's willing to kill his entire race out
                           of personal pride, and if he won't join, the dwarven ambassador challenges him to personal combat,
                           one on one.
                           The halfling caves in.

                           The drow emissary says nothing, but simply watches and smiles at the bedlam around her.

                           - - -

                           Out in a dozen Crystal Spheres a dozen elven Armadas hang in Wildspace.
                           Alerted by their 10 commanders that Toril is aware of their plans, they leaped into action, and
                           mobilized their fleets within an hour, while the delegates still talked in the Court Chamber.
                           Because the delegates wasted that precious hour, it is too late for the Sigilians to seal Realmspace,
                           too late to stop the elven Armada from crossing in, even were the phaerimm to help.
                           When the eladrin attacked, they hurried up even further.

                           Smaller elven ships roar forth, bristling with armaments, bristling with elves carrying every kind of wand
                           and staff, with great magical cannons and smaller, more conventional weapons.
                           Behind them come the great warships, the biggest the elves have ever made, spouting multiple
                           magical cannons, and lesser versions of the Accumulator (see FOR 5 Elves of Evermeet) to absorb and
                           redirect vast amounts of magic in the form of huge beams of destruction.

                           The commander of of one of these fleets sends a telepathic communication to all his people, then he
                           communicates with the Supreme Commander of the 12 Elven Fleets via long range telepathy:

                           ((Imitating Lando Calrission)) All ships are in position.
                           The supreme commander announces back, telepathically:
                           ((Best imitation of Admiral Ackbar)) All ships, prepare for the Astral Jump to Realmspace on my mark.
                           ((Best imitation of Lando Calrission)) Standing by!

                           12 enormous Gates, ovals of green fire miles across, open in blazing light.

                           ((Best imitation of Lando Calrission)) My the Seldarine be with us!

                           ((Best imitation of Admiral Ackbar)) All ships, mark 3, 2, 1, JUMP!

                           With an awesome roar of magic, the fleet surges forward, then is caught in the gate, and whole
                           battalions of ships flash forward out of sight, in great waves, streaking away, vanishing through the
                           gate.
                           The commander watches as the stars blur, then the green light rushes upon him.

                           - - -

                           On Toril, special devices that nobody had ever hoped to hear sound out:

                           Attack warning red! Attack warning red!

                           In the Technocracy, extraplanar sensors detect the incoming fleet.
                           Amongst the humanoids and githyanki, specially trained observers in the astral plane see the fleet
                           roar by.

                           Attack warning red! Attack warning red!

                           Civil defense sirens start wailing across all of Faerun, and the panick starts ... as millions of people
                           race for cover.
                           In the Technocracy, they rush into the deeps of their cube cities, into specially fortified chambers.
                           In the Humanoid Alliance, they rush for specially build underground bunkers (well, those that don't
                           want to fight do ... which is to say, the children)
                           In the Chosen lands, huge magical shields of silver fire blaze over their cities and lands, as the people
                           take refuge in cellars and storm shelters.
                           In the City of Shade, a magical defense goes up over the whole city, which is suddenly only partially in
                           the Prime, and it looks vague and ghostly, then fades into a blur, then into a large area of gloom and
                           grey.

                           With explosions of green light, 12 gates open in strategic points all around the planet of Toril, and 12
                           Armadas appear.
                           Countless thousands of spelljamming ships roar forth, then rocket down towards Toril, spreading apart
                           as they do so to avoid the known nuclear danger, each ship assigned specific targets, objectives, and
                           goals.

                           Elven mages and magistresses prepare to open fire on all centers of population below (I do mean all
                           ... they are sparing Maztica, but nobody else.)
                           They ready High Magic, ready to send Toril's seas blazing up in steam, ready to set the continents
                           ablaze.
                           Ready to tear the seas from their beds, ready to crack open the surface and whelm the lands in fires
                           from below.
                           Mighty cannons and Accumulators are aimed at cities, at military bases, at suspected military bases.

                           The elven Armadas roar closer and closer.

                           And then ... something happens that nobody expected at all.

                           Nobody.

                           On the Command Ship, the shade of Queen Amlaruil appears, and she says one word:

                           Restitution.

                           With a wave of her hand, a host of watchnorns appear behind her, and they raise spectral swords and
                           spectral wands.
                           The astonished elves are blown apart by spectral lightning, incinerated by spectral fireballs, cut down
                           by spectral swords.
                           A watchnorn, a beautiful but sad elven girl, chops at one of the cannons with her Moonblade, and the
                           cannon explodes, causing a titantic ball of fire across one side of the Command Ship.
                           Another elf, a male wearing the ghostly robes of a wizard, aims his wand at a pile of magical staves,
                           and fires, blowing them to smithereens.

                           The Command Ship is thrown out of control, and begins to tumble, as bedlam rages across it's
                           multiple decks, elves locked in mortal combat with the shades of the Elves of Toril.

                           The Elves of Toril, led by Queen Amlaruil, are paying restitution.

                           As it was with the Command Ship, so it is with hundreds of other ships, and practically every ship in the
                           12 Armadas has at least one elven undead attacking it.

                           The Elven Fleets of Vengeance are thrown into confusion, into utter chaos.

                           Before they have the time to recover, the Scro Armadas that were also lurking beyond Realmspace,
                           and which also came roaring through Astral Gates, come rushing in on them.
                           At the same time, Forrester's armada crashes into them, soaring up from the planet in vast waves of
                           ships.

                           Thousands of ships, tens of thousands of ships, fly past each other, and the fireworks begin.
                           The elves have the better weapons, but they are hampered by internal battles with the Elves of Toril.
                           Cannons blast, wands discharge, staves roar, catapults whoosh, ballistae send bolts blazing red and
                           silver and blue with magic.
                           Ships detonate, ships are smashed and torn asunder, ships going flying into pieces, shreds of broken
                           wood and crystalline flying everywhere, smashing into other ships, furthering the confusion and
                           anarchy.
                           The firefight fills the sky with light, as thousands of flashes of red, green, blue, and silver light up the
                           heavens.

                           The githyanki Knights, led by the Queen, Astral Walk right into the battle.
                           Led by their Queen personally, they materialize right in the middle of the astonished elves, githyanki
                           knights carving a bloody trail of havoc and destruction with their Vorpal Swords, hewing and hacking
                           like butchers in a meat shop.

                           But now, in the greatest irony of all, perhaps, the drow appear.
                           The drow care not one whit for the elves, but the drow - overestimating their own might, have decided
                           this is the chance to exterminate the hated humanoids and humans who are dominating Realmspace
                           once and for all.
                           Drow materialize upon the decks of scro ships, and level their wands, and open fire.
                           By the hundreds, the scro are incinerated by flame strikes, blown apart by lightning bolts, cut down by
                           drow blades, slashed down by the snake headed whips, as the drow bring all their ancient hatred and
                           might to bear.

                           As ships move together, and boarding parties rush across, the fight turns into an ungodly chaos, as
                           elf, githyanki, scro, drow, and the shades of the Elves of Toril all fight in one massive crowd, swords
                           flashing, spells raging, the cries of the dying reaching over the din, the decks strewn with the body
                           parts of the fighters and with the dead and dying.

                           Some of the elven ships free themselves enough to continue their original objective, and prepare to
                           fire on the planet below.
                           Before they can do so, lances of silver light fire up from the planet.
                           The Chosen have joined the war.
                           The lances of silver light catch some of the ships, evaporating them in an instant, causing titantic
                           explosions as all their accumulated magic and the Accumulators explode.

                           However, other ships succeed in firing on the planet.
                           Now, Toril begins to take it's first beating, as the beams bring massive (but isolated, since not many
                           are firing) destruction, tearing apart cities, punching through the solid rock of the planet to reach
                           deeply buried military bases, blowing holes in the Cube Cities of the Technocracy.

                           Then, the phaerimm fleet leaps upon them like a cat upon a mouse, and the elven ships are once
                           again beset, as the phaerimm unleash titantic blasts of magic at them, and the beholders fire
                           countless thousands of beams from their eyestalks, picking the elves off like they were defenseless,
                           unarmored men before a barrage of skilled marksmen.
                           The elves, turn to meet this new threat, and the Accumulators are dragged around and reaimed.
                           They open fire, and phaerimm ships explode, the phaerimm screaming death cries as even their
                           magical defenses are overwhelmed.

                           Across all of Toril, people look up in awe and terror as the sky fills with light, flashes, and fireballs.

                           But now the great fusion powered warships of the Technocracy approach the battle, with their nuclear
                           missiles and their heavy particle cannons.
                           The problem is, friend and enemy are so interwined that atomics are out of the question, probably,
                           and the particle cannons will kill friend as well as enemy (it is up to the Technocracy what they will do.)

                           At this point, neither side is winning.
                           Although the elves of the Fleets of Vengeance are outnumbered, and they were taken by surprise by
                           the act of Queen Amlaruil and the elves of Toril, THEY have the mighty Accumulators, which are the
                           equivalent of the best particle cannons the Technocracy has, and they have no qualms about using
                           them.
                           With those mighty supercannons, with the Accumulators, the elves begin to fire, ENORMOUS blue
                           beams streaking thousands of miles across space, incinerating everything touched, turning even the
                           largest warships of the scro into atomic particles.
                           One of those Accumulator Cannons is aimed at the oncoming ships of the Technocracy, and the elves
                           - using a magical equivalent of deep space radar, open fire with deadly precision.
                           The beam races across space, strikes the Technocracy Warship, and it explodes, and it's atomic
                           stockpile explodes with it - surprising, since atomics do not do such things, but the Accumulator is no
                           ordinary weapon.
                           The light of dozens of nuclear warheads creates a small new star in the sky, and the heavens of Toril
                           turn blue for a brief moment, then a gigantic cloud of stellar dust, colored purple and blue, exists
                           where the Technocratic ship was, rapidly expanding, the blast wave from it rocking other Technocratic
                           ships.

                           And the battle rages.

                           Actions?

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 03:42 AM                         

                           The Prime Minister speaks to everyone in the engagement, or at least tries to, through all manner of
                           communication known to the Technocracy:

                           "Attention Elven Fleet, stand down! I repeat, stand down! Even your own brethren are opposed to your
                           actions! We have not, and will not fire if you stand down as of this moment! More than three-quarters
                           of Toril have allied with eachother to fend off your attack. We will not allow our world to be torn
                           asunder by outsiders, regardless of who they are and what they want!"

                           The Prime Minister then sends a *heavily* encoded message to those engaged with the Elven
                           Armada. HEAVILY ENCODED.

                           "This is the Commonwealth Star Defense Fleet to all allies engaged with the invading Elven Fleet. If we
                           do not receive any replies to our first communication, I have authorized the Sky Marshall to give the
                           elves everything we've got. MIRVed thermonuclear warheads of the megaton variety and particle
                           cannons do no disciminate between friend and foe. When we get into the final firing formation, and
                           believe me, you'll know it when you see it, you have next to no time before we let off the first salvo.
                           Got it? All who reply to this message ((Just Typed: RECEIVED)) will be sent a warning message before
                           we fire."

                           The Prime Minister of the Commonwealth Fleet sends a one line message to the Sky Marhsall:

                           "I leave it to you, old friend. Save the planet."

                           He then sends word to Forrester:

                           "If it all goes to hell up there our remaining ships will paint those elvish bastards' ships so your
                           missiles can hit them. I know you have a few of those big boys, don't hesitate to use them, my friend,
                           when the time calls. Any fallout will pale in comparison if they get close enough to use mass drivers
                           and other icky stuff."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 14) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 03:58 AM                      

                           The Lord Knights of the Githyanki hear the incoming message from the Technocracy, broadcast in it's
                           psionic encoded version, and they instantly relay it to their Queen.
                           The Queen of the Githyanki, who is currently in a furious sword fight with an elven bladesinger,
                           somehow manages to reply:

                           Message ... received ... acknowledged.
                           Githyanki will ... await your ... signal to ... make the ... jump to the ... Astral.
                           The Technocracy must ... give the Signal ... so we will ... know when ... to jump.

                           From the phaerimm comes a calm cold reply:

                           Message acknowledged. All ships will fall back. 
                           (Unfortunately, though, the elven ships pursue the phaerimm/beholder fleet, and although the
                           phaerimm backpedal quickly, their spelljammers cannot outrun the elven ships, some of the finest
                           ever made.)

                           The phaerimm commander then states:

                           Do not fire, repeat, do not fire. We are unable to disengage. Repeat, unable to disengage.

                           - - -

                           From the elven Fleets of Vengeance comes a message:

                           This is the Grand Admiral of the Elven Imperial Navy.
                           We require unconditional surrender. Surrender must be immediate and unconditional.
                           Failure to comply will mean sterilization of Faerun.

                           The battle rages, furious, waxing ever greater and greater.

                           Some of the ground batteries, in both the Technomancy and the Humanoid Alliance (Zouron's
                           Magocracy has them, but Zouron hasn't posted yet) are now firing, using either particle beams or
                           magical beams, and the Chosen continue to fire beams upward.
                           They are finding their marks.

                           Unfortunately, so are the few Accumulator and lesser cannon beams firing down onto Toril from below.

                           All the nuclear missiles in the missile fields are ready to fire, in both the Technocracy and in the
                           Humanoid Alliance.
                           Over 10,000 nuclear warheads face up to the heavens through the opened doors of their silos.

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 04:03 AM                      

                           To Reprisal

                           Wait. Do not post you are firing the main starship nuclear arsenal yet.
                           I need to know what the others are doing first.
                           I need time for them to respond.

                           Go ahead and post. Post away! But don't send the massive volley yet. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 04:30 AM                         

                           ((Okay, Edena. Hehe. Well, this is about the coolest thing since the original thread. I'm gonna turn in
                           now. I should be awake in about ten hours or so, real time.))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 04:45 AM                      

                           OoC (I have waited hours yesterday, and nothing happens, and when I'm not here, world destruction
                           begin     ...)


                           Hazedil, would have tried something, but now it's too late. Since we have no way to end (or even to
                           participate) to the battle, all Dawn Cities, all Lathander churches, with their followers, and many other
                           allied cults, planeshift to the House of Nature and Brightwater. With us we take our most holy relics,
                           and the clergy of Chauntea take bits of Toril soil from everywhere. We will be able to revive Toril,
                           whatever happen. Our last action is to send the following telepathic message to the Elven Armada :
                           "You have come to avenge the elves of Toril, but your action will kill those that you want avenge,
                           cause not all were dead. You have betrayed the Torilian Elves. Go back to your home sphere. Go back
                           immediatly."
                           As we know the deep illithid will benefit from this war to accomplish their own plans, we accelerate our
                           own preparatives. Now, hundred of thousands of people participate to it. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 04:54 AM                      

                           (How many time will we need, now that hundred of thousands (perhaps more than one million of
                           followers, and of course thousands of clerics, from at least three major cult : Lathander, Chauntea,
                           Sune) are involved in the ritual ? I hope it will reduce the time needed, far less than one full year. We
                           are ready to "burn" some of our relics to speed up the process. ) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 05:27 AM                      

                           Aloisius, since the Churches of Chauntea, Lathander and Sune are throwing everything they have into
                           it, and destroying Artifacts and Relics to do it, it will happen quite soon ...

                           (to everyone else)

                           What are the Churches of Chauntea, Lathander, Sune doing?
                           That is for the rest of you to find out!  

                           Although you may find this incredible, your spies, in the Churches of Chauntea, Lathander and Sune,
                           report with straight faces that they intend to proceed with some sort of super holy ritual of passion and
                           pleasure, between their highest priests and priestesses.

                           - - -

                           One of the elven commanders from the Elven Fleet of Vengeance somehow manage to telepathically
                           scream back to the Church of Lathander:

                           The elves of Toril have betrayed us! They are attacking ... (the sound ends in a gurgle as one of the
                           elven undead of Toril guts the elf with her slim, spectral longsword)

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:05 AM                      

                           Make love, not war  
                           Edena mail incoming !
                           (Do you want I describe the effect with my poor english, or must I let you do it ?) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:24 AM                      

                           Slaazor looks to the other Slaad with him and says a single word, "Now"

                           At that moment gates open onto the Elven Fleet of Vengeance disgorging Slaadi by the masses.

                           Red and Blue Slaadi enter hand to hand combat with the Elves while, Green and Grey Slaadi cast
                           horrible chaos magics that consume Elvish troopers and sailors. The Death Slaadi carve through the
                           Elves like a whirlwind trying to disable the ships.

                           The Slaadi representatives are still present in the "Council Chambers" and are eyeing the situation
                           warily (and scrying like mad) very curious about what the Churches are currently doing...but probably
                           seeing or scryin' nothing. While the Slaad worship no gods they have learned about the three gods
                           Chauntea, Sune, and Lathander, and don't think they would precipitate the destruction of Toril or the
                           mucking up of the planes, they bide their time and let the shock troops schwack the Elven Fleet of
                           Vengeance.

                           Edit: Once again edited for spelling.

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:41 AM                      

                           Done. Email incoming Edena. (If it is not sufficient, make me know. I don't type very fast, but will try
                           to answer in time) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:58 AM                     

                           If the Chosen are helping us, then they must believe that Armageddon can be avoided by stopping
                           the elves from causing serious damage to Toril. 

                           What do the Chosen think of our plan to unleash our nuclear forces at the elves? I think it is probably
                           something we are going to have to do. 

                           Finally, much of the description of this war concerns energy weapons and magic and such. Earlier, you
                           said, Edena, that we had the power to mass-channel psionic energy. Can we do this against the ships
                           with the Accumulators? Will they be able to absorb the energy, or might we be able to stop them?

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:06 AM                      

                           Moriartty opens a small gate and walks his son through it. On the other side stands Sigil. The 4 Sharn
                           join him.

                           "The warning has not been heeded. Do what you know you must" is all Moriartty says to his client.

                           Sigilian mages leave via gates and quickly reach their goal. In small heavily stealthed spelljammer
                           ships located outside 13 crystal spheres they appear. 100 mages and or sharn to a ship.

                           There they begin casting their ancient spell on 12 of them while on the 13th they only watch.

                           [ooc notes] The Sigilian factions begin their plan the moment Torilian fleets launch to intercept the
                           Elven Armadas. The spell being cast does not take more than a few minutes due to the number and
                           power of the spellcasters casting it. Luckily the only people who know how to offset or reverse the spell
                           are the Netherese. All 12 crystal spheres that launched elven armadas are sealed by the ancient
                           nether spell cast. Instantly any and all communication the fleets may have with their home systems is
                           completely blocked. The final group of spellcasters float outside of the Toril crystal sphere. As of right
                           now they are only watching. They have orders only to seal the crystal sphere of Toril once the Elven
                           Armada has been pushed out of it OR if some calamity starts that looks to spread outside the sphere.
                           The plan is to strand the Elven Armada with no sphere to return home to and then work from there. 

                           Posts: 135 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:18 AM                     

                           Edena -- one other point. 

                           Many of my people (other than the children) are hiding in bunkers many, many, many miles below the
                           surface. Half of my people lived underground anyway . . . after what the elves did last time, we are
                           expecting the worst. 

                           (That's the nice thing about modern warfare . . . it's mostly button-pushing). 

                           -----
                           Reprisal -- one of your ships carrying Atomics blew up when it was hit by the Accumulator. 

                           Does this mean what I think it means, regarding what happens if the Accumulator were to start strafing
                           Toril, and we had all 10,000 of our nuclear weapons still on the ground?

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:32 AM                      

                           Edena, I must add (it's a detail) that the bits of Torilian soil are used as focus for the Ritual. (its on
                           this "grounds" that the most crucial part will take place.

                           To all : please don't be to hurry to post. Edena need to sleep... 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:24 AM                      

                           Edena, since everyone seems to have allied against the threat of the Elven Fleets the Slaadi hold off
                           on the whole Chaos Wave thing for now. As I probably will not be on when you get back then the
                           Slaadi do the following:

                           1) Help hold the Elves off, keep them away from Toril.

                           2) Pray this temporary alliance holds together.

                           a)If it does, go back to Limbo and invite representatives from all the nations to come to open trade
                           negotiations and non-aggresion pact negotiations. Also invite all those who do not wish to live on Toril
                           any longer places in Limbo.

                           b) If it doesn't but everyone is still trying to make peace, hold off on the Chaos Wave. Give everyone
                           time to work things out amongst themselves.

                           c) If everyone takes this opportunity to try and smackdown their now weakened enemies and engulf
                           Toril in war...unleash the Chaos Wave. 

                           On an additional note, preemptive strikes on Limbo will be met with a big nasty Chaos Wave engulfing
                           Toril, we won't start it, but we will finish it. 

                           Hope to actually be here to do all this myself, but it's not likely. Once again unless I contradict myself
                           lower down then these orders will probably stand...at least overnight.

                           Bagguns

                           Edit: Edited for spelling, yet again.

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 28) The Second IR*

zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:41 AM                        

                           I will as said provide intelligent, through divination and so on to the TA (Temporal alliance  ), but
                           futher then that I will not directly aid them, instead, I find this a very nice time to maximize the
                           defense around and over the lands which I control, using especially incorporal undead for space
                           defense along with readied strike teams of other kinds of undead as well as wizards, any ship that
                           could be conqurered will be broguht to safety for futher study, any prisoners will be brought to the
                           demiplane, and kept in captivity.

                           I will ready for the land and troops for this nuclear assult that is upcoming. But I wouldn't answer, and
                           if I should somehow see a chance to close off the goddamn portal to Limbo, I will take it (the use of
                           mass destructive weapons is not acceptable though).

                           Finally I will make sure a team of wizards prepares to use spells to litteraly move the entire land to
                           safety of another place if the chaos weave or other things are unleashed.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 158 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:44 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by zouron:

                                 I will ready for the land and troops for this nuclear assult that is upcoming. But I
                                 wouldn't answer, and if I should somehow see a chance to close off the goddamn portal
                                 to Limbo, I will take it (the use of mass destructive weapons is not acceptable though).

                                 Finally I will make sure a team of wizards prepares to use spells to litteraly move the
                                 entire land to safety of another place if the chaos weave or other things are unleashed.


                           You cannot stop Chaos...BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Oh sorry!  Just kidding.

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 189 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Rhialto the
     Marvellous 
     Member 
     Member # 4171 
                              posted December 06, 2001 11:11 AM                      

                           Rhialto, who has been explaining the powers and functions of an unusual bracelet he wears (said to have been
                           used by the Suzerain Keistes XXIV during his many visits to his seraglio)to an attractive young woman,
                           glances around, and sighs.

                           It's always a shame when the situation gets violent...

                           With that he twirls his cape and vanishes in a rainbow swirl of color.

                           ********************

                           Meanwhile, a small group sit deep within the bowels of an inverted tower, far underground. As they watch the
                           chaos engulf the surface, they smile. The oddly clad figures go to work, communicating telepathically even as
                           they begin to press the various buttons on the computer in front of them.

                           -It appears that the time is now right for our plan to begin.-

                           *Indeed. Soon all will learn to respect our might.*

                           (I believe I speak for all of us, brothers, when I say--Forward the Scaly Way!) 

                           Posts: 122 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 12:20 PM                      

                           (( OOC: This is not Aloïsius, but Gez, here -- Too lazy to log out my brother ))

                           *Meanwhile, the Gnome Ambassador spent some time in telepathical communication. Suddenly several
                           holographic views of the battlefront, high above in space, appears near the walls. He looks at them, change
                           some views seemingly by mental commands, then crack a smile and says, proudly:*
                           "Don't you find strange how the Elven ships seems to miss each time they aim at Toril ? They behave
                           just like if a Displacement of cosmic size had been casted at Abeir-Toril. Their beams and rockets'
                           trajectory goes 90° away from Toril. Really intriguing. And they're very bad at hitting their foes, too.
                           Who made their target locking systems ? Even worse -- for them, eheheh -- the number of elven ships
                           hit and destroyed by friendly fire is astounding. I thought they sent their elite after us, that's clearly
                           not the case."

                           "I really wonder why they confuse friends and foes so much. Where are went the fabled elven
                           keensenses ?"

                           *With that, the Gnome Ambassador smirks innocently and start to burst in laughter, before quieting down.*

                           "Hey, now that a good portion of our folk have been back to Toril -- from our safe demiplane -- to
                           repair the world, we won't let it be destroyed by racist pigs that are too blinded by their hatred to grasp
                           reality."

                           "Because it is known by us Gnome that when you let hatred and evil grow in your heart, it devours your
                           heart and mind, and turns you to a blind and pitiful state. These elves have fallen to the way of Urdlen
                           and will die because of that."

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 12:56 PM                         

                           The Neoillithid come into their own as tacticians and coordinators, using their great intellects to detect
                           even the most minor flaws in enemy defenses, and their psionics to link the ships where they are
                           stationed, allowing the fleet to act with one mind.

                           They have but one offensive battle tactic of their own, but what a tactic. Brave, psionically trained
                           Neoillithid teleport to strategically selected enemy ships under deep cover (improved invisibility, etc)
                           and employ their Mind Flayer heritage against the commanders... dominating the ships from the top
                           of the chain of command down, and then ordering the dominated crew to attack the surrounding
                           enemy ships, taking them completely off guard. The confusion and fear sewn amongst the enemy by
                           this tactic (when it is successful) is at least as useful as its destructive potential. Because of their
                           mental connection with the remainder of the fleet, the risk of friendly fire against dominated ships is
                           minimal. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 06, 2001 01:24 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 The elven Armadas roar closer and closer.

                                 And then ... something happens that nobody expected at all.

                                 Nobody.

                                 On the Command Ship, the shade of Queen Amlaruil appears, and she says one word:

                                 Restitution.

                                 With a wave of her hand, a host of watchnorns appear behind her, and they raise
                                 spectral swords and spectral wands.
                                 The astonished elves are blown apart by spectral lightning, incinerated by spectral
                                 fireballs, cut down by spectral swords.
                                 ...
                                 The Elves of Toril, led by Queen Amlaruil, are paying restitution . . . 


                           After considering this for awhile, a strange sensation runs through Forrester's body. He wishes he knew what
                           it was. He knows that just the IDEA of elves killing other elves should fill him with glee. Especially given that
                           some of these elves are working to save Humanoid lives! The delicious irony should be lifting his spirits . . .
                           but it is not. 

                           Instead . . . sadness? Regret? Remorse? No, it can't be. Never. 

                           "Ehhhh," he thinks to himself. "I'll get over it. Must be something I ate. Yeah, I'm sure of it." He turns his
                           thoughts towards other aspects of the battle, and vows not to consider the matter any further.

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 01:31 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Rhialto the Marvellous:


                                 Meanwhile, a small group sit deep within the bowels of an inverted tower, far underground. As
                                 they watch the chaos engulf the surface, they smile. The oddly clad figures go to work,
                                 communicating telepathically even as they begin to press the various buttons on the computer
                                 in front of them.

                                 -It appears that the time is now right for our plan to begin.-

                                 *Indeed. Soon all will learn to respect our might.*

                                 (I believe I speak for all of us, brothers, when I say--Forward the Scaly Way!)


                           OoC: (now it's me, not Gez)
                           Oh no! another one. By the way, If you have decided to make the Yuan-Ti enter the dance, I accuse
                           you of stealing an idea I had.  

                           I realy doubt any of the allied force will let their fleet under the operative control of the neoillithid...

                           We are waiting your return, Edena. I hope I will be there, but I'm not sure, since : 
                           1)I need to sleep
                           2) I can't stay online for long, I just make very short connexion.
                           If I'm not there when the big things happen, could you play the Church for me ? 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 01:55 PM                         

                           Operative control?
                           We're (hypothetically) essentially com-officers and special-ops. Just because we come up with tactics
                           doesn't mean we have the authority to implement them.  

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 04:48 PM                      

                           The Eladrin is bummed that his error caused the war to start, but that doesn't stop him from continuing
                           to repair the damage. If it is prudent, he uses his teleporting and plane-shifting abilities to move from
                           ship to ship through the Ethereal and blast his way through the crew - However, appropriately
                           chastened, he uses subdual damage attacks, unable to bring himself to directly slay them even
                           though he knows that the ships he targets will be later destroyed.

                           Also, it was only the single Eladrin. He did not make any attempt to call his fellows.

                           (Damn! I had really hoped I could at least slow them down. BTW, what is Forrester's species? it's been
                           bugging me.)

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 05:50 PM                      

                           Ok, I'm back.

                           A comment before I read the 18 posts that follow my final post from last night.

                           The elves of the Elven Fleets of Vengeance had readied spells of High Magic, to cast down on Toril
                           from Wildspace.
                           Taking days, weeks, and in some cases months to prepare these spells, the elven High Mages took
                           specially prepared places on the spelljammers, protected by force shields, guards, and their own
                           magic.

                           When the elven fleet burst into Realmspace, they readied to hurl these spells.
                           They knew a swift counterstrike was coming, within a minute of their arrival, but such a counterstrike
                           was expected, and they were prepared for it, prepared to protect their High Mages until the High Magic
                           could be released.

                           Had the over 100 spells of High Magic been successfully released, the great continent of
                           Faerun/Zakhara/Kara-Tur would have been more than sterilized: it would have been blasted to pieces,
                           even the deep illithid destroyed completely.

                           However, the elves of the Fleet did not expect the elves of Toril to attack.
                           The shades of the elves of Toril knew the tactics of their brethren as nobody else could have: who
                           would know elven tactics better than elves?
                           The shades, teleporting in, knew just where the High Mages were, just how to disrupt their ceremonies,
                           just how to bypass their defenses, and just how to overcome the High Magic itself.

                           As a result, 99% of the High Magic rituals were interrupted and wrecked before they went off.

                           2 High Magic rituals got through, out of well over 100.

                           The first one hit a remote area on the other side of the world of Toril, creating titantic tidal waves and
                           mass destruction to the coastlines of that region.

                           The second one, hit in the easternmost part of the Technocracy, in the mountains north of Raurin.
                           Some of those mountains literally exploded, and the massive volcanic eruptions lit up Faerun, as seas
                           of lava came rushing down into Raurin.
                           Following these rivers of pooling lava, comes a vast host of salamanders, fire newts, fire elementals,
                           and even efreet, and they come rushing down into the lands of the Technomancy in a wash of
                           destruction.
                           The major city of the Technocratic Commonwealth in that region is one of the huge cube cities, with it's
                           monumental, grand skyscrapers piercing the sky for a mile high.
                           Now, a great earthquake shakes that city, great enough to crack the walls of the skyscrapers and
                           cause them to rock back and forth.
                           (The quake reaches to the deepest underdark, where the deep illithid, in their specially earthquake
                           proofed chambers, feel the faintest trembling - their first indication that something big is happening
                           on the surface world.)

                           Then the massive army of fire beings comes crashing, roaring, across the plains, fires burning in their
                           wake, surrounding the city on all sides, pressing against the walls, beginning to melt them under the
                           intense heat of their fists and swords of flame.

                           However, the over 100 attacks of High Magic halted by the intervention of Queen Amlaruil, and her
                           shadow elves, her watchnorns, prevented the Armaggedon the elves of the Fleets of Vengeance had so
                           carefully planned. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 05:56 PM                      

                           Forrester, answer:

                           Yes. The Humanoid Alliance has perfected the art of mass psionic attacks from it's spelljammers,
                           assuming those aboard can pool their minds for the effort (that is, if they are not fighting hand to
                           hand.)
                           The Humanoid Alliance can also fire psionic blasts from the ground, but it is highly likely you will hit
                           your own allies.

                           The Chosen have nothing to say about a nuclear launch.
                           The Chosen could not have stopped the elves from launching their barrage of High Magic: the Chosen
                           would have perished, or at least been incapacitated, by that barrage, and the Chosen lands wasted
                           and destroyed.
                           If you launch your nuclear weapons, they - like ground based psionic attacks - could indeed strike true
                           against elven ships, but again there is going to be collaterial damage. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 15) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 05:59 PM                      

                           When ? 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:03 PM                      

                           And What Results ?

                           I really want to know, so I can prepare. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:28 PM                         

                           The Prime Minister sends word to the others in another heavily encoded message:

                           "Launch in fifteen seconds, repeat, launch in fifteen seconds! You have fifteen seconds to get out of
                           there before we launch our space born missiles and then fire our particle cannons as soon as they
                           detonate!

                           "I repeat again, fifteen seconds! Githyanki Knights, you have fifteen seconds to get out of there!"

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:38 PM                     

                           I can't believe I'm saying this . . . 

                           Reprisal, it would appear that the elves have "blown their wad", so to speak. 

                           Perhaps we can negotiate with them, get them to stop this insanity? What is left for them, now? 

                           Why the hurry to unleash thousands of nuclear weapons? 

                           Is there any way, Edena, that I can contact the Elven fleet? I'm quite sure they wouldn't want to talk to
                           me . . . but I have to give it a shot. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           --------------------

                           Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                           Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                           must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                           Posts: 699 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:44 PM                      

                           I too wish we don't have to deal with a nuclear winter, if possible. Perhaps something will happens
                           before 14 seconds... 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:54 PM                      

                           The Eladrin hears the message over his comm as he smacks an elven High Mage square on the side
                           of the head with the flat of his blade. He swears, spitting out a Celestial word that roughly translates
                           to, "Unholy Rape Betwixt Virgin Archon And Brutal Demon."

                           He quickly True Teleports to VERY low orbit, to observe the nuclear missiles flying by, slowly...

                           (Too little, too late, Forrester. I'll help you build the epitaph to the Elven people.)

                           He streaks towards the ground as the nuclear missiles explode in cataclysmic fury, preparing to do
                           battle with the elemental horde that spewed from the elven High Magic.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:56 PM                      

                           And by the way, with the nuclear we can have the summoning of the Elder Race. Remember the
                           Phaerimms are unable to evade... 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:57 PM                      

                           Gates of Greyness open all across Wildspace around the planet Toril, as the slaadi make their move.
                           The slaadi crash into the mess, the death slaadi carving ghastly red tunnels through the mass of
                           fighters.
                           Unfortunately, the slaadi were always viewed suspiciously by the githyanki, the phaerimm and the
                           beholders.

                           That suspicion leads to a few cases of friendly forces attacking the slaadi, and the slaadi - in their
                           chaos - fight back.
                           Seeing their own kind under attack, more slaadi rush to aid their comrades.
                           Then more.
                           Then yet more.
                           And the next thing you know, the phaerimm, beholders, and githyanki are now fighting an all out
                           battle against their own allies, while the death slaadi try futilely to explain the situation, to restore
                           order, even as the elves and drow launch a furious counterattack against them.
                           Now, it is a four sided battle, but it gets worse almost immediately.

                           The Gnomes were preparing to throw a truly massive illusion spell, a spell that would have convinced
                           the 12 elven fleets to Gate into the WRONG Crystal Sphere, but before they could throw the spell, the
                           elven Fleets arrived in Realmspace.
                           But all that built up power is still readied, and the components are still there, so the gnomes
                           improvised, and threw their great spell on the elven Armadas after they arrived.
                           Unfortunately, just after their enemies arrived also.

                           The effect of this spell is as follows:

                           The elves all realize they have come to the wrong Crystal Sphere, and are floating above the wrong
                           planet.
                           They also realize, in each of the 12 fleets, that they other 11 fleets betrayed them, lured them here
                           so that their enemies could destroy them while they helped.
                           As the illusion worsens, the elves lose the ability to target their foes and friends, because people are
                           changing from one race to another in front of their eyes, and ships are changing shape in front of their
                           eyes.
                           The elven mages shriek in frustration and in pain, as their crystal balls and scrying devices go crazy,
                           and their magical scanners show three Torils, 5 Lunas, and 11 Selunes.

                           However...

                           The phaerimm realize that they were not here to fight the elves, and wonder why they ever thought
                           they were.
                           They realize the githyanki are the real threat, and immediately begin looking for them.
                           The phaerimm use their massive magical power to blast through the illusion - they recognize that it is
                           illusion, as the others do not - enough to try and find the traitor githyanki.

                           The scro realize suddenly that the Technocracy is the true enemy, but somehow they were deceived
                           into thinking an elven invasion was in progress.
                           The illusion parts to show them the Technocratic ships, and the scro turn their weapons that way.

                           The githyanki realize that the shades of the Elves of Toril are the true enemy, not the elves they were
                           fighting, and they turn their vorpal weapons on them.
                           The shade elves of Toril are NOT affected by the Gnomish illusion, but they are now under attack by
                           the Githyanki, and hard pressed against the valiant knights of that race.
                           Swords clash in elegant duels as shadow elven bladesingers and githyanki knights face off.

                           The humanoid forces from Toril that came up into space in their spelljammers realize that they have
                           been duped.
                           The scro who arrived to aid them against the elves, ARE elves, in disguise. They are pretending to
                           help, and actually cutting down the humanoids, aiding their elven friends.

                           On the main scanners of the Federation Ships, chaos erupts.
                           The scanners are hit with the equivalent of magical chaff, suddenly showing dozens of ships that don't
                           exist, not showing the ships that do exist, and misrepresenting the ones they can see as being the
                           wrong kind of ships.
                           The computer systems that control the scanners cannot handle the gnomish illusion spell, and their
                           software programs start functioning like hard disks that have been half erased but are still spinning.

                           They report nuclear weapons have been fired, report casualty figures, as people scramble to visually
                           observe whether any nuclear weapons HAVE been fired, but there are strange distortions through the
                           viewplates, three Torils are hanging in the sky, and it is not possible to tell.
                           The computers then start giving gibberish, reporting such things as elven ships now floating in the
                           center of Toril, showing radar blips of 10,000 new ships coming in from Quadrant Delta, showing the
                           entire scro fleet departing the scene, and making all sorts of wierd noises and sounds.

                           I cannot speak for the Technocratic commander, but I assume they attempt to pull the plug, before
                           nuclear weapons are ACTUALLY launched, to strike perhaps the planet of Toril.

                           The men and women on the ships of the Technocracy realize that they have been deceived: the
                           enemy is not the elves, but the phaerimm, who have duped everyone with their tremendous magical
                           powers.

                           The slaadi blink in confusion, then realize that they were summoned here to kill EVERYONE, and they
                           set out to do just that.

                           On the surface of Toril, the spell has no effect, for the spell wasn't aimed at Toril.
                           Bewildered ground controllers scream futile commands and demand answers that are not forthcoming
                           from their brethren in space.

                           Or, as one Humanoid controller screams: IT'S THE ELVES, YOU (DELETED) IDIOT, THE ELVES.
                           To which the controller from the humanoid spelljammer replies calmly: Relax, the situation is under
                           control. We KNOW it's the elves, and we will kill them.
                           The Humanoid controller then screams louder: IT'S THE ELVES, NOT THE SCRO. KILL THE ELVES.
                           The Humanoid controller in space replies, angrilly: What do you think we are doing, scratching our
                           behind? We ARE killing the elves, and not the scro! There are no scro to kill!
                           YES THERE ARE!
                           Where?
                           RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU.
                           We don't see them. Are they astral?
                           (sound of the controller banging his panel furiously)
                           THEY ARE NOT ASTRAL. IT MUST BE AN ILLUSION.
                           No illusion, sir. 
                           IT IS AN ILLUSION.
                           Sir, are you ok? 
                           YES, I'M OK, YOU STUPID (DELETED).
                           Ground control, we believe your man has had a nervous breakdown. Request new contacts.
                           NOW YOU LISTEN HERE ...
                           (communications cease as the humanoid in space hangs up the psionic receiver.)

                           The same thing is going on all across the surface of Toril, as the surface nations - not deluded by the
                           Gnomish spell, try to break it's effect on their allies in space, but it is to no avail: the Gnomish spell is
                           too strong.

                           Forrester indicated in his post above that the Humanoids realized the danger if the Accumulator beams
                           raked his missile fields, the nuclear weapons detonating in their silos.
                           He relays this to the Technomancy, and both nations are free to launch these weapons if they wish (or
                           hurriedly destroy them, or whatever they want to do.)

                           The ground targeting systems have not been fooled by the gnomish illusion, and they continue to pick
                           out the ships in space with pinpoint precision.
                           Nobody knows how long the Gnomish illusion is going to last.

                           The City of Shade immediately begins trying to break the Gnomish illusion, and the phaerimm on the
                           surface - who were stationed there in case of an attack by the Deep Illithid from below - throw their
                           strength in.

                           While all this is going on, the Sharn and Sigilian mages succeed in closing off Realmspace, which cuts
                           the slaadi off from further reinforcements, but also thwarts the elven attempt to gain reinforcements
                           from Mechanus.

                           The phaerimm pivot, and their ships go rushing off after their new foes, the githyanki (or, at least, all
                           the ships the githyanki are on.)
                           Unwilling to blast friendly ships out of Wildspace, the phaerimm order their beholder allies to use
                           boarding tactics, to plunge in and fry the githyanki with their beams.

                           The scro fleet, engaged in a life and death battle with the elven fleet, breaks off the engagement and
                           heads EN MASS for the great starships of the Technocracy.
                           The Humanoid Alliance ships give chase after the Scro ships, determined to destroy these elves
                           masquerading as their friends.

                           Meanwhile, on most of the ships, hand to hand fighting continues.
                           The elves fight the drow, the githyanki, the beholders, the scro, the humanoids, their own kind, the
                           slaadi, and most of all they fight each other.
                           The drow now believe the elves are their best friends, and that Lolth has betrayed them.
                           Shouting praises to Corellon, the drow attack their own clerics, then start fighting with the elves against
                           all their foes.

                           To say that bedlam is occuring is totally understating the situation.

                           Seeing 5 Torils, one elven mage discharges his cannon towards the planet, but the shot misses and
                           heads off into deep space.
                           Another elf, realizing that Luna is the true Toril - that they are not in the wrong Crystal Sphere after all
                           - fires his cannon at that moon.
                           The elves turn their Accumulators on each other, and on everyone they think might be a threat - which
                           is to say, everyone present.

                           When the scro and humanoid ships are hit by Accumulator cannons from the rear, they realize that
                           both the Technocracy and the elves are the enemy, and both must be destroyed.

                           It's a mess.

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 29) The Second IR*

Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 06:58 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 The Eladrin hears the message over his comm as he smacks an elven High Mage square
                                 on the side of the head with the flat of his blade. He swears, spitting out a Celestial
                                 word that roughly translates to, "Unholy Rape Betwixt Virgin Archon And Brutal
                                 Demon."

                                 He quickly True Teleports to VERY low orbit, to observe the nuclear missiles flying by,
                                 slowly...

                                 (Too little, too late, Forrester. I'll help you build the epitaph to the Elven people.)

                                 He streaks towards the ground as the nuclear missiles explode in cataclysmic fury,
                                 preparing to do battle with the elemental horde that spewed from the elven High Magic.


                           Please, do not post for someone else, and try to wait what Edena has to say. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:05 PM                      

                           The NeoIllithid realize the problem above.
                           They realize an illusion is deceiving their allies.
                           They then receiving messages from the City of Shade and from the Phaerimm on the ground, asking
                           their aid in combined effort to break the Gnomish illusion. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:09 PM                      

                           And now, the efforts of the Church of Lathander come to fruition.

                           I will explain in my next post, but I will state immediately the following ...

                           The entire (the ENTIRE) planet of Toril begins to radiate a green light, turning into a radiant green
                           (light green, dark green, forest green) sphere hanging in the sky, surrounded by the flashes of the
                           space battle.

                           Everyone realizes that the power causing this is not coming from any church on the surface, but is
                           actually coming from below, from deep within Toril.
                           What it's going to do, is as follows ... (next post) 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:18 PM                         

                           The Neoillithid quickly agree to assist the Shade and the Phaerimm, while any additional forces they
                           can spare begin attempting to identify the source of the green luminescence. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:38 PM                      

                           Sorry, but it's hard to believe all that happened in 15 seconds! I figured if they were going to launch in
                           15 seconds, they were going to launch, period.

                           Am I affected by the spell, Edena?

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:39 PM                         

                           The Commonwealth Fleet Commander, Air Marshall Volks, in seeing that his scanners are shot to hell,
                           sends word by any and all means necessary to stop his ships from letting their nuclear payload and
                           particle cannons from going off with so many friendlies out there...

                           ((I assume this happens within the 15 seconds, the spell shouldn't take more than that to take affect.
                           Standard Operating Procedure would dictate that if you lose targeting, you stop your launching... It's
                           up to Edena, however, hehe.))

                           ... While the Prime Minister, hearing the utter chaos going on up there, sends an uncoded message to
                           the Commonwealth ships:

                           "Air Marshall Volks, stand down! Take your ships into evasive action and regroup on the other side of
                           the planet! If any ships fire upon your vessel, target them in such a way to disable them, and if that is
                           not possible, take them out with the particle cannons. I do not authorize the use of nuclear weapons.
                           Repeat, I do not authorize the use of nuclear weapons!"

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Reprisal ]

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 07:50 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 Sorry, but it's hard to believe all that happened in 15 seconds! I figured if they were
                                 going to launch in 15 seconds, they were going to launch, period.



                           Man, This is an Hollywood countdown : the bomb is always defused at the last second ! 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:13 PM                      

                           (I request Aloisius post immediately after reading this post, for he is responsible for everything that I
                           have stated has happened in this post)

                           For a long time, Aloisius has spoken for the Church of Lathander, Sune, and Chauntea, and for a long
                           time he has plotted.
                           For a long time, the priests and priestesses of the three faiths have conspired, building up their power
                           and strength.

                           Now they act (and in what I describe to follow, I am taking directly from an e-mail from Aloisius, but
                           putting it into my own words)

                           They throw the High Ritual.

                           They hoped to alter the incoming energy of the sun (represented by Lathander), so that - if the deep
                           illithid altered the magnetosphere to allow the solar wind in, the radiation from the sun would be
                           beneficial, not harmful.
                           And they had hoped that the magical force they were conjuring would change the deep illithid to good,
                           or at least take away their evil.
                           They also hoped the magical force would bring healing worldwide, undo the damage caused by
                           weaponry, and calm people down.
                           They even hoped the magical force would stop the battle in space, at least briefly.

                           They had the hope of using love, the concept of love, the magical power of love (if Ravenloft's magic
                           is tainted with hate, then perhaps love can be magically strong ...) to create a resonance within the
                           Weave, to set up a resonance within the Weave of the World, and within the Weave of the Sun's
                           incoming energy, that would change the Solar Wind from a destructive death ray into a healing, life
                           giving radiation.

                           They started with the Weave of the Sunlight, and the clergy of Lathander threw great spells and rituals,
                           praying to their God, to influence the nature of the sunlight.
                           The first key in their spell.

                           Realizing that the Weave of the world itself was the second key to the ritual, they invoked Chauntea
                           (who represents the planet Toril), and cast great spells in her name, to link the rituals of Lathander
                           and Chauntea together.

                           Sune is love, and Sharess is the pleasure of love, and they invoked both, and the priests and
                           priestesses of these two religions summoned great spells, and linked their ritual to the greater ritual
                           of Lathander and Chauntea.

                           Lathander, the sunlight.
                           Chauntea, the world.
                           Sune, the love.
                           Sharess, the pleasure.

                           There is great magical power in every living being, it is said, and it is true: really true.

                           From the great lovemaking ritual that was consummated between all the high priests and priestesses,
                           and the pleasure obtained therein, they generated a mighty magical force, and this was unleashed.
                           It combined with the rituals of Chauntea and was magnified, then both combined with the rituals of
                           Lathander, and was magnified again.

                           That alone would not have accomplished what they wanted.
                           The power of their human, mortal magic, would not have been enough.

                           But ...

                           The clergy of the three faiths also invoked the help of the followers of Llirra, Hanali Celanil, and other
                           dieties who were sympathetic to what they wished to do.

                           That also would not have been sufficient.

                           But ...

                           They sacrificed a large number of magical items, and several artifacts and relics, to multiply the power
                           of the spell, and millions of devout followers were secretly contacted, and lent their spiritual belief and
                           support, magnifying the spell further.
                           They called on help from the angels and celestials currently in Realmspace, and those beings helped
                           them, amplifying the spell further.

                           As the great lovemaking ritual reached it's climax, a tremendous shock passed out into the Weave,
                           and the whole Weave of Toril resonated in response.

                           But even that, would not have been enough except that it set off a chain reaction.

                           One cannot hurl that kind of power into the Weave without consequences, and the consequence in this
                           case was a chain reaction.

                           The aura of love and life began to resonate in a greater and greater way, penetrating deeper and
                           deeper into the planet, until it reached the hot, dense, planetary core.
                           There, the power gathered, growing ever greater and greater, the Weave resonating more and more
                           violently.
                           Then, the Weave itself shuddered in a wave of what could only be described as ecstasy, mirroring the
                           mortal ceremony, and from the core of the world a titantic explosion occurred.

                           The blast wave of this explosion, passing upward at the speed of light, passed through the surface of
                           Toril, and all of Toril turned green.
                           Light green, for the oceans, and deep green for the landmasses.
                           The wave passed on out into space, through the warring fleets, and past the moons, which were
                           suddenly alight with a radiant greenish silver glow, green radiance streaming off of them like they were
                           comets.

                           Then the main effect of the resonance, the part which has an actual physical effect, which was
                           travelling at sub-light speed, reached the surface.

                           Here are the results:

                           The Deep Illithid immediately turn into a race of Lawful Good beings (although the illithid of New
                           Umbra do not, and the Gates linking them to the deep illithid are still open!)
                           The Thralls of the Deep Illithid are released, all of them, all at once, and their minds are restored
                           fully.
                           They all turn Lawful Good or Chaotic Good, in their millions.

                           The Aboleth, lurking in their deep cities underground, turn Neutral Good, and all their Thralls are
                           released, minds restored, and turned Chaotic or Lawful Good.

                           The arctic regions of Toril turn green, then the snow and ice is suddenly gone.
                           The Torilian antarctic, snow and ice covered, is no longer so.

                           The bottom of the oceans, sitting at 29 degrees Fahrenheit, immediately warms to 70 degrees
                           Fahrenheit, and rapidly this warming spreads upward.
                           There is no harm to the sea life: the sea life is immediately empowered to adapt to the change.
                           The surface of the oceans at the equator heats to over 86 degrees, from 20 degrees north latitude to
                           20 degrees south latitude, and it heats into the 80s through the former temperate zones.
                           In the polar regions, the surface waters heat into the 70s.

                           The atmosphere of Toril reels from the shock, then the spelljamming rules take over, permanently.
                           No longer will high attitude places on Toril be thin of air and impossible to live in, for the atmospheric
                           blanket of Toril is now like the atmosphere of a spelljammer - it adheres to the surface and outward
                           for a stated distance.
                           In other words, the dense surface air rolls up and over mountain ranges, not losing it's density as it
                           does so.

                           In the mountains, the snows melt all at once, and vast forests spring up, millions of acres of forest
                           rising in verdant glory, tropical vegetation at the lower elevations, temperate at the central elevations,
                           and subarctic at the higher elevations.

                           The surface vegetation of Toril is empowered to adapt to the climate change, and furthermore, it is
                           empowered to adapt to any climate that is not arctic.

                           The magnetosphere changes, and it becomes transparent to the Solar Wind.
                           But it alters the Solar Wind as it comes in, so that it can be FELT by all on the planet.
                           To all on Toril, it feels like a soft, warm breeze, blowing strongly, then weakly, and sometimes barely
                           felt.
                           Only those deep underground do not feel it.

                           All beings and living things on Toril become permanently immune to any harmful effect from the Solar
                           Wind, and anything they build (such as electronic equipment and power lines) is empowered to ignore
                           this altered wind while within the magnetosphere of Toril.

                           The Solar Wind produces a lushness on Toril that Toril did not have before.
                           Trees will respond to it as if the atmosphere had a CO concentration of tens of thousands of parts per
                           million.
                           Normal trees will be the height and size of redwoods, and giant trees will have no earthly equivalent in
                           size and girth.
                           Shrubs will be the size of trees, and much denser - their ability to tolerate shade is dramatically
                           increased.
                           In the oceans, plankton will bloom even in the hot tropical waters, in massive blooms that will turn
                           great parts of the oceans green.
                           The plants under the waves become more able to survive the lack of sunlight, able to photosynthesize
                           with the slightest light.

                           And deserts will be a rare thing on Toril, were deserts possible in the tropical rainforest climate that
                           now envelops 2/3rds of the planet.
                           For all the vegetation is now much hardier against drought.
                           And frost and freezes.
                           And windstorms.
                           And even fire.

                           Across the entire surface of Toril, every living person and animal that was wounded, isn't.
                           Old scars heal, missing limbs are back, cavities are gone, blindness and nearsightedness is corrected,
                           cancer and tumors disappear.

                           The average intelligence of all beings on Toril increases by 3 points.

                           For several long minutes, no being on the world of Toril is able to do anything or take any action, as
                           they are experiencing (as was intended) great physical passion.
                           This leads to some strange things happening, as beings act on that passion (I'm not going into that.)

                           To everyone on Toril, it seems that those up in space who are fighting are just being totally
                           unreasonable, acting like children, and the best thing to do with them all is to give them a good
                           chastising and put them to bed.

                           Everyone involved in the space battle, further from the planet and less affected, stops fighting for
                           several minutes as passion convulses them.
                           When it passes, they are - at the least - bewildered by what happened.
                           They are more bewildered yet when they see that EVERYONE who has been killed so far, in the great
                           battle, is now alive again (although still under the gnomish spell of illusion.)

                           Then, they see that the Elves of Toril are no longer shades.
                           The wave of energy resurrected them, brought them back across the threshold into the world - perhaps
                           the wave of energy was aided by the elves themselves, in their desire to remain in the world of the
                           living to pay restitution.

                           On Toril, the gravekeepers are in for a rude surprise.
                           In a colossal reversal of the film Dawn of the Dead, the graves open, and the dead come forth - but
                           they are alive, not dead, and very much confused about what happened.
                           This resurrection applies to all who fell in the Seven Years War, and all who have died since.
                           Suddenly, several hundred million beings, of various alignments and types, are staring the people of
                           Toril in the face.

                           Every being on the surface of Toril obtains a hedonistic tendency.
                           For those who were totally non-hedonistic (like the illithid), they gain the ability to feel pleasure.
                           For those who were human-like, they become Sharessite-like.
                           For those who were eager to propagate, the result is spectacular and messy.

                           The alignment and desires of those fighting, both on the surface and up in space, is not changed ...
                           after the wave of pleasure passes, they regain their senses, with a new sense of the value of life
                           perhaps.

                           The Sharn and Sigilian mages were not in Realmspace when this occurred, and are not affected.

                           If all this seems too extreme and too unrealistic, you must remember that the clergy of Lathander,
                           Chauntea, and Sune detonated THEIR Doomsday Weapon.
                           Instead of obliterating all of Toril or Realmspace in a sea of flame, it transformed Toril with it's life
                           giving properties.

                           (sighs, and waits for the accusations of ridiculousness to begin)

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:24 PM                      

                           The Eladrin cries out in joy. For, after all, he is an Eladrin, and life and pleasure and happiness are his
                           cause.

                           Finally, the right side has won.

                           He flits over to the nearest Charessite temple to join the orgy. Eladrin are pretty skanky as is, so
                           being affected by this spell is going to be dramatic for him...

                           (Personally - I wouldn't have allowed this, simply because it ends the game. But, hey, not unrealistic.)

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:29 PM                         

                           Ian Payne, the Prime Minister of the Commonwealth, smiles as he looks outside through the window in
                           his quarters. Alone, he felt the wave go over him and it seemed to change everything. Overcome by
                           the feeling of love, belonging, and acceptance, he immediately pours himself a glass of sweet brandy
                           and takes a sip as he punches the keycodes into the communicator. As the image of Sky Marshall
                           Volks comes up, he finishes the glass in one gulp.

                           "Edward, my friend, how are things going up there? Have you seen what's going on? Something
                           monumentous, some marvelous, something divine. You know I've never been much of a religious
                           man, but I can feel it, Edward, I can feel it. Tell the fleet to stay on the other side of the planet until
                           we can sort things out up there and down here."

                           The Prime Minister once again sends a message, through relay satellites, to all the ships in
                           RealmSpace.

                           "The Commonwealth Fleet is pulling their forces out of the battle, and I suggest you all do the very
                           same thing. Something has happened, a miracle, I think, but I'm not certain. Before anyone kills
                           anyone else, I suggest you stop and take a look around, everyone."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:29 PM                      

                           Wohooo! I never expected such a success !
                           (Edena, new mail incoming)

                           Then, three Solars appear in the sky of Toril (greater planar ally, I like this spell), and launch a
                           telepathic message to all beings in the Battlefield.
                           "In the name of Life, we demand Peace to all the present forces. We demand the immediate end of
                           all hostilities.
                           We have no other exigencies. As soon as peace will be meet, we will be ready to give full help to all,
                           without exceptions, heal all wounded, raise or reincarnate all willing dead. We will help to soothe old
                           pains and sorrows, we will help to end old hatreds and grudges. 
                           We will try to make sure than no one remains frustrated, desperate, sad or suffering from any other
                           painful feeling such as remorses or regrets. We just demand Peace, in the name of all living creature
                           of Toril. 
                           If, however, some choose to continue the war, we will remain neutral, and even help them to fight in
                           the best condition possible, by sending them, through reality maelstrom spells (see Manuel of the
                           Planes), in the best battleground possible : Fury's Hearth
                           (the FR plane of the Fury Gods of destruction, Talos, Auril, Umberlee, Malar, a place of permanent
                           armageddon), were the local inhabitants will enjoy the show : Toril is not a worthy battleground for the
                           mighty forces gathered here.
                           Now, the choice is in your hands : Life or Death, Peace or War"
                           Then, all the leaders are asked, one after one, and their answers are heard by everybody.

                           (Is someone here able to play a midi file with the opening of Zaratustra in this page ? You know the
                           music of 2001 Space Odyssey. Or one of the Starwars theme ? HTML users, we need you !) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:29 PM                      

                           It does not end the game.

                           The fighters in space do not realize what has happened on Toril.
                           And they regain their senses, and start fighting again (after all, their opponents are right there to
                           fight)

                           The Gnomish illusion spell is still up, because the efforts to disrupt it, by the City of Shade, the
                           Phaerimm, and the Sharn, was disrupted by the Lathanderite Ceremony.

                           And, although the people of Toril on the surface are stunned, they still have the elven Fleets of
                           Vengeance to face.

                           The elven Fleets of Vengeance are still quite capable of wiping all life out on Toril, and they may do
                           just that if cohesive action is not taken to stop them. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:33 PM                      

                           Finally, the Gnomish Illusion is broken.

                           The message of the Solars is heard.

                           However, the elves of the Fleets of Vengeance continue to press the attack.

                           The Elves of Toril fight back against them.

                           The rest of you? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:36 PM                      

                           Never mind - my post was irrelevant. Here's a relevant post.

                           The illithid of New Umbra are angry. VERY Angry.

                           They are as pissed as it is possible for a mortal creature to get.

                           They begin a campaign of Sacrecide.

                           Every worshipper, cleric, or priestess of Sune, Chauntea, Sharess, or Lathander will begin to die. They
                           will hover about them in the Ethereal plane until LOTS of New Umbrans are in place to jump on them
                           and consume the contents of their heads.

                           Also, they'll start with a vicious assault of HUNDREDS of 10th level+ Psions and Sorcerors against all of
                           the priestesses and clerics who took place in the actual ceremony.

                           We are very angry...

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:38 PM                      

                           The Deep Illithid became good, as did their Thralls.

                           The Deep Illithid of New Umbra, who massively outnumber their kin on Toril, do NOT become good or
                           change mentality or alignment in any way, but they are IMMENSELY outraged as they see their
                           brethren corrupted (effectively, from their point of view, made into mentally deranged lunatics.)

                           The Gates linking New Umbra and the Underdark are open ... the Sigilians and Sharn were
                           concentrating on other kinds of Gates, and did not close these Gates.

                           Nor will they now, I suspect, for the Deep Illithid of New Umbra immediately seize those Gates and
                           hold them open with their immense power.

                           What they do next, is up to Phasmus and Riot Gear. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:40 PM                     

                           Errr...how is that even possible? A lot of way-out-there stuff has happened in the past few days, but
                           mortals (even if they are illithids) dominating a GREATER GODDESS and her Demideity servant? Seems
                           just a teensy bit unlikely.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:44 PM                      

                           The sudden and beautiful peace across Toril is shattered by klazoms blaring again.

                           Attack warning red. Attack warning red.

                           Sensors placed deep in the ground detect the incoming illithids from New Umbra, and special planar
                           observers placed there just for that purpose detect them.

                           Attack warning red.

                           This is a power that could undo everything the Lathanderites just did.

                           Sune and Sharess throw off their assault, but the clergy of their respective churches are hit hard by the
                           sudden psionic assault.
                           Peace turns into panic, pleasure into pain, as the attempt to dominate the clergy of Sune and Sharess
                           progresses.

                           I must assume the Deep Illithid are under attack by the Illithid of New Umbra.
                           At once, a fierce battle breaks out in the Underdark.

                           It will not remain there long, as both sides can teleport where they would, and they will make all of
                           Toril their battlefield.

                           The battle in space continues, but the Technocratic Warships have their computer systems back online,
                           and their scanners work properly again.
                           Target acquisition and lock on systems start functioning properly, and crosshairs line up.

                           Actions?

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 16) 





                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 30) The Second IR*

Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:44 PM                      

                           I can't read the bottom of the page ! I just get that 30 second error message. Can someone Email me
                           what happens, until we go on page 16 ? 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:45 PM                         

                           The Prime Minister, sitting in a chair in front of the communicator, nearly falls out of his chair,
                           "WHAT!?!"

                           The Air Marshall checks something on his controls and nods, "Yes, Sir. The Elven Vengeance Fleet is
                           still attacking. If any more of those Accumulator Cannons hit anywhere populated again, Ian, I can't
                           tell you the damage they'd create."

                           The Prime Minister curses loudly as he stands quickly and knocks the chair over behind him, "For the
                           love of... have they received the Solars' message?"

                           Air Marshall Volks turns and asks his comm. officer the same question, turns back, and nods
                           solemnly. "It appears so..."

                           "Why are they still attacking?! Broadcast a message saying that nearly all of the damage dealt during
                           the Seven Years' War as well as this battle has been repaired. The Torillian Elves live!"

                           Volks nods, then replies, "And if they don't stand down?"

                           Ian Payne exhales, "Reposition the fleet from behind the planet to the optimal firing range. Open
                           your missile doors and send the message again. If there are no replies, send the launch warnings
                           once more. You have my auhtorization to use any and all force needed to take that Elven Fleet out of
                           the sky. Fire immediately after the Githyanki, Torillian Elves, Humanoids and our other allies bug out
                           and get clear. Remember, only fire if you receive no message or sign that the Elven Fleet is standing
                           down."

                           The Air Marshall nods and salutes, "Acknowledged, Sir."

                           "I said it before, Edward," the Prime Minister says, "Save the world."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:46 PM                      

                           NO!

                           We do NOT attack our underdark ex-brethren yet! We do not wish to sully our tentacles with their
                           corrupted presence and we are NOT so foolish as to fight a divided front!

                           Our ONLY targets are the blasphemers who made Illithid in to THRALL! They will die screaming
                           horrendous deaths lasting ten thousand years!

                           I'm going to have to go for the night soon - Here are my standing orders.

                           If we are attacked by non Blasphemers (Lanthanderites, Charessites, Sunites, Chaunteites) we will
                           butcher them and return them to New Umbra for screaming agony. If we are attacked by ANYONE else
                           at ANY spot besides New Umbra, we Plane Shift home, AWAY from them. We do not stand and deliver.

                           If we are attacked at New Umbra, we Dominate the leader of the attacking force. I.E. - Humanoids
                           attack us? We own Forrester. Angels attack us? We dominate a few Solars.

                           When we finish the Sacrecide, we blow up the sun or something equally dramatic.

                           "Jerk-brained mammals. With the love and all. Ick."

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1574 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:54 PM                     

                           Gahhhh...forrester's humanoids could probably overwhelm the illithids domination attempts.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 244 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:55 PM                         

                           The Deep Illithid panic... 
                           Finding the error of their ways in the midst of an infrastructure based almost exclusively on wholesale
                           evil and the subjugation of all other cultures is not an easy situation to cope with. They are plunged
                           into chaos, and barely maintain the presence of mind to realize that the Illithid of New-Umbra will do
                           all they can to utterly destroy Toril... now that it has proven to be a grave threat to the way of life of all
                           Illithids everywhere. The Deep Illithid, and presumably their former thralls, rapidly turn to the gates,
                           and other places of known tactical importance, seeking to hold the New-Umbran Illithid at bay... 

                           After recent events, I can not say if the New-Umbran Illithid will be able to set off the sun-blocking. It
                           is sure that they try. They see themselves as fighting to preserve the sanctity of the Illithid race
                           throughout the entire multiverse, and will stop at nothing.

                           The Neoillithid turn -all- of their efforts to helping the alliance against the Elven fleets... until they are
                           contacted by their former kin/former enemies, the Deep Illithid, and informed of the New-Umbran
                           offensive. The Neoillithid rapidly warn anyone they can, and urge all available aid (anything not
                           engaging the Elves) to be directed against the New-Umbran Illithid.

                           The Deep Illithid attempt to contact the Elven fleet... Offering any aid they can (that will be accepted)
                           to the Elve's vengeful effort to scour Toril of all life...
                           For the ends of the Elves and the ends of the Illithid have become one. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:57 PM                         

                           A furious rapping on the Prime Minister's door is answered. Ian Payne looks to see one of his aides
                           holding a pad of paper, "What is it?"

                           "An terrestrial invasion by the Umbran Mind Flayers, sir!" Hurriedly, she says, "They're attacking
                           everyone and everything!"

                           The Prime Minister nods and tells her to gather up the rest of the staff and meet him back here in his
                           room. He walks over to the communicator once more and calls on his Field Marshall, Julian Ortega.
                           "Julian, what's going on?"

                           The Field Marshall coughs lightly and scratches the back of his head, "We had about thirty seconds
                           warning, sir. We're deploying all of our troops and calling up reservists. They're coming from the deep
                           earth, but they're teleporting all over the place."

                           "We've not come this far to be destroyed yet again. Do what you can from there, friend, I'll talk to you
                           again in a few moments."

                           The Prime Minister's aide comes in with a group of about fifteen people. She tells them to use this
                           table for the satellite uplinks and that for such and such.

                           "Erika," he yells in the clamour, "Can you get me access to the Torillian satellite system?" 

                           She blinks for a few moments, then answers, "Yes, we can do it, Sir. But ... may I ask why?"

                           "I need to speak to the world."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:00 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 NO!

                                 We do NOT attack our underdark ex-brethren yet! We do not wish to sully our tentacles
                                 with their corrupted presence and we are NOT so foolish as to fight a divided front!

                                 Our ONLY targets are the blasphemers who made Illithid in to THRALL! They will die
                                 screaming horrendous deaths lasting ten thousand years!

                                 [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]


                           Come. All the followers of the churche are gathered in a chaotic good upper plane, where the lawful evil
                           illithid will be greatly diminuated. 

                           And we have cast our last enlarged spell : energy transformation field, that will surrond us. This one is
                           linked with summon monster 9 spells. (see magic of faerun for detail) Each time the illithid will use a
                           magic, psionic or otherwise supernatural power, the power will diverted to the summon monster 9, and
                           a new Astral Deva will come to destroy the evil abomination. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:03 PM                      

                           A message that nobody had hoped to hear is heard, intercepted from the High Commander of the
                           Elven Fleet.
                           It reads:

                           This is the Supreme Commander of the Elven Armada.
                           Concentrate all fire on Toril.
                           I repeat, concentrate all fire on Toril.

                           We will sterilize the planet, then withdraw.

                           We ... (his voice is interrupted as Queen Amlaruil faces him, and the two begin a personal duel)

                           - - -

                           At the same time, the clergy of Lathander, Sune, Chauntea, and Sharess are withering under the
                           attack, so exhausted by the great spell the just cast that they can't fight back.
                           They writhe in agony, blood streaming out their ears and eyes, collapsing, wrapped in convulsions.
                           Churches of these Sects collapse as psionic blasts from the illithid hit them, crashing down in ruin, or
                           blowing apart in wild splashes of flame.

                           As attack warnings blare from the consoles, and sirens scream, the clergy of the 4 faiths suffer
                           hundreds of casualties, and all their high priests and priestesses are slaughtered.

                           The githyanki could do something about this, because they can go ethereal, but they are engaged.

                           Zouron's Magocracy, the Technocratic Commonwealth, the Humanoid Alliance, the City of Shade, and
                           some others have the power to send forces into the ethereal.
                           Special crack troops, carefully trained in ethereal war tactics.

                           However, the attack is massive, since it is coming from a massive army of enraged illithid, and the
                           forces the nations of Toril can deploy is limited.
                           The clergy of the 4 faiths are dying, and their churches are going up in flames.
                           I do hope someone does something soon ...

                           And, of course, there is the little matter of the great elven Warships turning, facing Toril.
                           Accumulator Cannons zero in on their targets, cities and centers of population coming into the
                           crosshairs, the elves charging their great magical batteries, getting ready to fire.

                           The githyanki, hearing the Technocracy command, abandon the battle, going ethereal - where they
                           almost instantly run, to their amazement, into the illithids, and they immediately attack.

                           The phaerimm, seeing they cannot disengage in time, also phase into the ethereal, where THEY run
                           immediately into the illithid, and battle breaks out.

                           The luckless beholders in their spelljammers are left right where they are ... the phaerimm could not
                           so quickly take their slaves with them.

                           The elves of Toril acknowledge the command from the Technocracy, and they suddenly vanish - their
                           power to travel has not ended with their return to life! (this may cause problems later ...)

                           The scro are not able to disengage.
                           Their commanders cannot relay the messages in time, and discipline and organization amongst their
                           ranks was always sloppy, and they are engaged hand to hand with the elves - so they probably
                           wouldn't heed the commands anyways.
                           If the Technocracy is going to fire, they are going to have to fire on the scro also.

                           The Humanoid Alliance can disengage, but ... Forrester must state they are doing so.
                           If he does state he's doing so BEFORE the Technocracy fires, great - his forces are intact.
                           If the Technocracy states it's firing BEFORE Forrester posts, well ... too bad.

                           And if there is too MUCH of a delay in the Technocracy posting that they fire, then the elves fire FIRST
                           (very evil grin.)

                           Make of that, what you will.

                           The choice, the decisions, are up to you.

                           For I do believe Forrester is online right now, and I know Reprisal is.

                           Choices, choices ... 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:06 PM                      

                           And by the way, I don't think the other inhabitants of the upper plane will stay inactive. Millions of
                           Celestials and petitioners live here. The mind flayer will be crushed. 
                           And, in order to gain more power, the High priest send the following to the Netherese Shades : "We
                           are under attack by mind flayers. Help us to vanquish them and we will give you the Nether Scrolls. If
                           we loose this war, the illithids will have them. 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:07 PM                         

                           The Air Marshall, after receiving no reply from the second message:

                           "Attention all Commonwealth Vessels, OPEN FIRE! I repeat, give those elven bastards everything
                           we've got! OPEN FIRE!!"

                           ((  For Great Justice!!  ))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:09 PM                      

                           They would be glad to help you, Aloisius, except someone (points at the Sharn and Sigilians) cut off
                           nearly all Planar Travel.
                           Travel to the Ethereal is possible, obviously, but you must transverse it the long way to get to the
                           Outer Planes because of the blockade.

                           In other words, the Planars aren't going to arrive in time.

                           It's up to you to do something. 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:10 PM                      

                           Don't hate me too much, Forrester ...

                           Reprisal didn't wait 5 minutes after my post before he open fired ... I doubt you could have even read
                           my message, then typed a reply in, before he fired ... 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:13 PM                         

                           (( Crap, I wish I had noticed the Forrester must do it personally thing... This is really gonna suck now! 
                              ))

                           Erika watches the screen in horror, she covers her mouth and grabs the Prime Minister's arm.

                           "What is it?"

                           She points at the screen, "Our fleet, they're firing!"

                           Ian squints at the display, "My God! The Humanoid ships haven't pulled out!"

                           "It's too late! The missiles are en route!"

                           Ian turns to the nearest communications technician, he grabs them by the collar and shouts, "Get me
                           Forrester!!"

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:15 PM                         

                           The Neoillithid who are not engaging the Umbran Illithid make a last ditch effort to teleport in and out
                           of the fleet, attempting to rescue as many of the still-engaged allied forces as they can... Before the
                           Technomancy's attack obliterates everything in the area. 

                           Posts: 74 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:16 PM                      

                           Edena, have you read my above posts ? I doubt the illithid attack (who is fully improvised) will be very
                           efficient in Arvandor. And using psionic against cleric is allways a bad idea (will save you know) 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:23 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Don't hate me too much, Forrester ...
                                 Reprisal didn't wait 5 minutes after my post before he open fired ... I doubt you could
                                 have even read my message, then typed a reply in, before he fired ...


                           (( I did jump the gun, however, I was under the impression that you weren't going to wait all that long
                           at all before having the elves fire their weapons. I did check before I posted, and Forrester's last post
                           was three hours ago. I wasn't quite sure how long you'd wait, so I made a choice. It kinda does make
                           sense though, I did relay the commands to the Sky Marshall, who carried them out, assuming that all
                           parties involved would have already bugged out. I'm prepared for the consequences. I just hope
                           Forrester understands my choice.))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:24 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 They would be glad to help you, Aloisius, except someone (points at the Sharn and
                                 Sigilians) cut off nearly all Planar Travel.
                                 Travel to the Ethereal is possible, obviously, but you must transverse it the long way to
                                 get to the Outer Planes because of the blockade.

                                 In other words, the Planars aren't going to arrive in time.

                                 It's up to you to do something.


                           ???? But you can't reach the upper plane through the ethereal ! That's simply impossible, since these
                           planes does not touch themselves. Either the Illithid are using Astral travel, and we can have planar
                           help, or you can't astral travel and the illithid can't reach us! Remember that the ritual take place in
                           the upper plane, and that th greatest part of our followers are here : it was before the Sharn closed
                           the gate that we moved! 

                           Posts: 345 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:24 PM                      

                           Over all of Toril where it was night, it is now suddenly brilliant day, the green sky turning pearly white,
                           as thousands of tiny but brilliant suns blossom in the sky.
                           Thermonuclear weapons roar forth from the Technocratic Starfleet, then Blink forward, and the more
                           advanced ones Teleport, the slowest of them reaching the target in seconds.

                           In the greatest conflagration Toril has maybe ever known in it's skies, 5000 thermonuclear
                           detonations, augmented further by Wild Magic discharges, fill the sky with glorious, unholy light.

                           The elven Fleets of Vengeance simply cease to exist, and with them, about a million elves.

                           Unfortunately, the elves did have a contingency against this - they had special counterspells to turn
                           missiles aimed at them around, and some of these counterspells worked.

                           Hundreds of Technocratic ships turn into minature novae, then small expanding nebulae.

                           The amassed Scro Fleets of Avenging, and the Scro Fleet from Selune, ceases to exist.

                           The Grand Spelljamming Fleet of the Humanoid Alliance, ceases to exist ... or does it?

                           No, it does not!

                           The Humanoids themselves studied planar travel, and their great mages worked long and hard,
                           foreseeing that attacks out of the Ether were a major strategic threat to to Humanoid Homeland.

                           The Humanoid ships were retrofitted with the ability to become ethereal and astral.

                           And they did.

                           The illithid force from New Umbra finds itself facing a force that is now a match for it ... although not by
                           any intention of their own.

                           The phaerimm, the githyanki, and the humanoids are now all ethereal, as are the majority of those
                           illithid attacking the clergy of Lathander, Sune, Chauntea, and Sharess.

                           Actions, anyone? ..... 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:26 PM                      

                           I concede your point, Aloisius.
                           You may attempt to summon the Planars.

                           What do you do, exactly? 

                           Posts: 1566 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:30 PM                         

                           Is there anything the Commonwealth to do to join the fight in the Ethereal? If so, they would. If not,
                           we'll concentrate on protecting the followers of the three deities on the prime...

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 223 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                        This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                        Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now


        Topic Closed 



                                                                                          Topic Closed 
                                                                          my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                     EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You
                                                                          are summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 16) 





                                                This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    

    Author 
                            Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:44 PM                   

                          I can't read the bottom of the page ! I just get that 30 second error message. Can someone Email
                          me what happens, until we go on page 16 ? 

                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:45 PM                      

                          The Prime Minister, sitting in a chair in front of the communicator, nearly falls out of his chair,
                          "WHAT!?!"

                          The Air Marshall checks something on his controls and nods, "Yes, Sir. The Elven Vengeance Fleet is
                          still attacking. If any more of those Accumulator Cannons hit anywhere populated again, Ian, I can't
                          tell you the damage they'd create."

                          The Prime Minister curses loudly as he stands quickly and knocks the chair over behind him, "For the
                          love of... have they received the Solars' message?"

                          Air Marshall Volks turns and asks his comm. officer the same question, turns back, and nods
                          solemnly. "It appears so..."

                          "Why are they still attacking?! Broadcast a message saying that nearly all of the damage dealt
                          during the Seven Years' War as well as this battle has been repaired. The Torillian Elves live!"

                          Volks nods, then replies, "And if they don't stand down?"

                          Ian Payne exhales, "Reposition the fleet from behind the planet to the optimal firing range. Open
                          your missile doors and send the message again. If there are no replies, send the launch warnings
                          once more. You have my auhtorization to use any and all force needed to take that Elven Fleet out
                          of the sky. Fire immediately after the Githyanki, Torillian Elves, Humanoids and our other allies bug
                          out and get clear. Remember, only fire if you receive no message or sign that the Elven Fleet is
                          standing down."

                          The Air Marshall nods and salutes, "Acknowledged, Sir."

                          "I said it before, Edward," the Prime Minister says, "Save the world."

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 31) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:46 PM                   

                          NO!

                          We do NOT attack our underdark ex-brethren yet! We do not wish to sully our tentacles with their
                          corrupted presence and we are NOT so foolish as to fight a divided front!

                          Our ONLY targets are the blasphemers who made Illithid in to THRALL! They will die screaming
                          horrendous deaths lasting ten thousand years!

                          I'm going to have to go for the night soon - Here are my standing orders.

                          If we are attacked by non Blasphemers (Lanthanderites, Charessites, Sunites, Chaunteites) we will
                          butcher them and return them to New Umbra for screaming agony. If we are attacked by ANYONE
                          else at ANY spot besides New Umbra, we Plane Shift home, AWAY from them. We do not stand and
                          deliver.

                          If we are attacked at New Umbra, we Dominate the leader of the attacking force. I.E. - Humanoids
                          attack us? We own Forrester. Angels attack us? We dominate a few Solars.

                          When we finish the Sacrecide, we blow up the sun or something equally dramatic.

                          "Jerk-brained mammals. With the love and all. Ick."

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:54 PM                  

                          Gahhhh...forrester's humanoids could probably overwhelm the illithids domination attempts.

                          --------------------



                          Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                          Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:55 PM                      

                          The Deep Illithid panic... 
                          Finding the error of their ways in the midst of an infrastructure based almost exclusively on
                          wholesale evil and the subjugation of all other cultures is not an easy situation to cope with. They
                          are plunged into chaos, and barely maintain the presence of mind to realize that the Illithid of
                          New-Umbra will do all they can to utterly destroy Toril... now that it has proven to be a grave threat
                          to the way of life of all Illithids everywhere. The Deep Illithid, and presumably their former thralls,
                          rapidly turn to the gates, and other places of known tactical importance, seeking to hold the
                          New-Umbran Illithid at bay... 

                          After recent events, I can not say if the New-Umbran Illithid will be able to set off the sun-blocking.
                          It is sure that they try. They see themselves as fighting to preserve the sanctity of the Illithid race
                          throughout the entire multiverse, and will stop at nothing.

                          The Neoillithid turn -all- of their efforts to helping the alliance against the Elven fleets... until they
                          are contacted by their former kin/former enemies, the Deep Illithid, and informed of the
                          New-Umbran offensive. The Neoillithid rapidly warn anyone they can, and urge all available aid
                          (anything not engaging the Elves) to be directed against the New-Umbran Illithid.

                          The Deep Illithid attempt to contact the Elven fleet... Offering any aid they can (that will be
                          accepted) to the Elve's vengeful effort to scour Toril of all life...
                          For the ends of the Elves and the ends of the Illithid have become one. 

                          Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 08:57 PM                      

                          A furious rapping on the Prime Minister's door is answered. Ian Payne looks to see one of his aides
                          holding a pad of paper, "What is it?"

                          "An terrestrial invasion by the Umbran Mind Flayers, sir!" Hurriedly, she says, "They're attacking
                          everyone and everything!"

                          The Prime Minister nods and tells her to gather up the rest of the staff and meet him back here in
                          his room. He walks over to the communicator once more and calls on his Field Marshall, Julian
                          Ortega. "Julian, what's going on?"

                          The Field Marshall coughs lightly and scratches the back of his head, "We had about thirty seconds
                          warning, sir. We're deploying all of our troops and calling up reservists. They're coming from the
                          deep earth, but they're teleporting all over the place."

                          "We've not come this far to be destroyed yet again. Do what you can from there, friend, I'll talk to
                          you again in a few moments."

                          The Prime Minister's aide comes in with a group of about fifteen people. She tells them to use this
                          table for the satellite uplinks and that for such and such.

                          "Erika," he yells in the clamour, "Can you get me access to the Torillian satellite system?" 

                          She blinks for a few moments, then answers, "Yes, we can do it, Sir. But ... may I ask why?"

                          "I need to speak to the world."

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:00 PM                   


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 NO!

                                 We do NOT attack our underdark ex-brethren yet! We do not wish to sully our
                                 tentacles with their corrupted presence and we are NOT so foolish as to fight a
                                 divided front!

                                 Our ONLY targets are the blasphemers who made Illithid in to THRALL! They will die
                                 screaming horrendous deaths lasting ten thousand years!

                                 [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]


                          Come. All the followers of the churche are gathered in a chaotic good upper plane, where the lawful
                          evil illithid will be greatly diminuated. 

                          And we have cast our last enlarged spell : energy transformation field, that will surrond us. This one
                          is linked with summon monster 9 spells. (see magic of faerun for detail) Each time the illithid will
                          use a magic, psionic or otherwise supernatural power, the power will diverted to the summon
                          monster 9, and a new Astral Deva will come to destroy the evil abomination. 

                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:03 PM                   

                          A message that nobody had hoped to hear is heard, intercepted from the High Commander of the
                          Elven Fleet.
                          It reads:

                          This is the Supreme Commander of the Elven Armada.
                          Concentrate all fire on Toril.
                          I repeat, concentrate all fire on Toril.

                          We will sterilize the planet, then withdraw.

                          We ... (his voice is interrupted as Queen Amlaruil faces him, and the two begin a personal duel)

                          - - -

                          At the same time, the clergy of Lathander, Sune, Chauntea, and Sharess are withering under the
                          attack, so exhausted by the great spell the just cast that they can't fight back.
                          They writhe in agony, blood streaming out their ears and eyes, collapsing, wrapped in convulsions.
                          Churches of these Sects collapse as psionic blasts from the illithid hit them, crashing down in ruin, or
                          blowing apart in wild splashes of flame.

                          As attack warnings blare from the consoles, and sirens scream, the clergy of the 4 faiths suffer
                          hundreds of casualties, and all their high priests and priestesses are slaughtered.

                          The githyanki could do something about this, because they can go ethereal, but they are engaged.

                          Zouron's Magocracy, the Technocratic Commonwealth, the Humanoid Alliance, the City of Shade, and
                          some others have the power to send forces into the ethereal.
                          Special crack troops, carefully trained in ethereal war tactics.

                          However, the attack is massive, since it is coming from a massive army of enraged illithid, and the
                          forces the nations of Toril can deploy is limited.
                          The clergy of the 4 faiths are dying, and their churches are going up in flames.
                          I do hope someone does something soon ...

                          And, of course, there is the little matter of the great elven Warships turning, facing Toril.
                          Accumulator Cannons zero in on their targets, cities and centers of population coming into the
                          crosshairs, the elves charging their great magical batteries, getting ready to fire.

                          The githyanki, hearing the Technocracy command, abandon the battle, going ethereal - where they
                          almost instantly run, to their amazement, into the illithids, and they immediately attack.

                          The phaerimm, seeing they cannot disengage in time, also phase into the ethereal, where THEY run
                          immediately into the illithid, and battle breaks out.

                          The luckless beholders in their spelljammers are left right where they are ... the phaerimm could not
                          so quickly take their slaves with them.

                          The elves of Toril acknowledge the command from the Technocracy, and they suddenly vanish - their
                          power to travel has not ended with their return to life! (this may cause problems later ...)

                          The scro are not able to disengage.
                          Their commanders cannot relay the messages in time, and discipline and organization amongst
                          their ranks was always sloppy, and they are engaged hand to hand with the elves - so they probably
                          wouldn't heed the commands anyways.
                          If the Technocracy is going to fire, they are going to have to fire on the scro also.

                          The Humanoid Alliance can disengage, but ... Forrester must state they are doing so.
                          If he does state he's doing so BEFORE the Technocracy fires, great - his forces are intact.
                          If the Technocracy states it's firing BEFORE Forrester posts, well ... too bad.

                          And if there is too MUCH of a delay in the Technocracy posting that they fire, then the elves fire
                          FIRST (very evil grin.)

                          Make of that, what you will.

                          The choice, the decisions, are up to you.

                          For I do believe Forrester is online right now, and I know Reprisal is.

                          Choices, choices ... 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:06 PM                   

                          And by the way, I don't think the other inhabitants of the upper plane will stay inactive. Millions of
                          Celestials and petitioners live here. The mind flayer will be crushed. 
                          And, in order to gain more power, the High priest send the following to the Netherese Shades : "We
                          are under attack by mind flayers. Help us to vanquish them and we will give you the Nether Scrolls.
                          If we loose this war, the illithids will have them. 

                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:07 PM                      

                          The Air Marshall, after receiving no reply from the second message:

                          "Attention all Commonwealth Vessels, OPEN FIRE! I repeat, give those elven bastards everything
                          we've got! OPEN FIRE!!"

                          ((  For Great Justice!!  ))

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:09 PM                   

                          They would be glad to help you, Aloisius, except someone (points at the Sharn and Sigilians) cut off
                          nearly all Planar Travel.
                          Travel to the Ethereal is possible, obviously, but you must transverse it the long way to get to the
                          Outer Planes because of the blockade.

                          In other words, the Planars aren't going to arrive in time.

                          It's up to you to do something. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:10 PM                   

                          Don't hate me too much, Forrester ...

                          Reprisal didn't wait 5 minutes after my post before he open fired ... I doubt you could have even
                          read my message, then typed a reply in, before he fired ... 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:13 PM                      

                          (( Crap, I wish I had noticed the Forrester must do it personally thing... This is really gonna suck
                          now!  ))

                          Erika watches the screen in horror, she covers her mouth and grabs the Prime Minister's arm.

                          "What is it?"

                          She points at the screen, "Our fleet, they're firing!"

                          Ian squints at the display, "My God! The Humanoid ships haven't pulled out!"

                          "It's too late! The missiles are en route!"

                          Ian turns to the nearest communications technician, he grabs them by the collar and shouts, "Get
                          me Forrester!!"

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:15 PM                      

                          The Neoillithid who are not engaging the Umbran Illithid make a last ditch effort to teleport in and
                          out of the fleet, attempting to rescue as many of the still-engaged allied forces as they can... Before
                          the Technomancy's attack obliterates everything in the area. 

                          Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:16 PM                   

                          Edena, have you read my above posts ? I doubt the illithid attack (who is fully improvised) will be
                          very efficient in Arvandor. And using psionic against cleric is allways a bad idea (will save you know) 

                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:23 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Don't hate me too much, Forrester ...
                                 Reprisal didn't wait 5 minutes after my post before he open fired ... I doubt you could
                                 have even read my message, then typed a reply in, before he fired ...


                          (( I did jump the gun, however, I was under the impression that you weren't going to wait all that
                          long at all before having the elves fire their weapons. I did check before I posted, and Forrester's
                          last post was three hours ago. I wasn't quite sure how long you'd wait, so I made a choice. It kinda
                          does make sense though, I did relay the commands to the Sky Marshall, who carried them out,
                          assuming that all parties involved would have already bugged out. I'm prepared for the
                          consequences. I just hope Forrester understands my choice.))

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:24 PM                   


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 They would be glad to help you, Aloisius, except someone (points at the Sharn and
                                 Sigilians) cut off nearly all Planar Travel.
                                 Travel to the Ethereal is possible, obviously, but you must transverse it the long way
                                 to get to the Outer Planes because of the blockade.

                                 In other words, the Planars aren't going to arrive in time.

                                 It's up to you to do something.


                          ???? But you can't reach the upper plane through the ethereal ! That's simply impossible, since
                          these planes does not touch themselves. Either the Illithid are using Astral travel, and we can have
                          planar help, or you can't astral travel and the illithid can't reach us! Remember that the ritual take
                          place in the upper plane, and that th greatest part of our followers are here : it was before the Sharn
                          closed the gate that we moved! 

                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:24 PM                   

                          Over all of Toril where it was night, it is now suddenly brilliant day, the green sky turning pearly
                          white, as thousands of tiny but brilliant suns blossom in the sky.
                          Thermonuclear weapons roar forth from the Technocratic Starfleet, then Blink forward, and the more
                          advanced ones Teleport, the slowest of them reaching the target in seconds.

                          In the greatest conflagration Toril has maybe ever known in it's skies, 5000 thermonuclear
                          detonations, augmented further by Wild Magic discharges, fill the sky with glorious, unholy light.

                          The elven Fleets of Vengeance simply cease to exist, and with them, about a million elves.

                          Unfortunately, the elves did have a contingency against this - they had special counterspells to turn
                          missiles aimed at them around, and some of these counterspells worked.

                          Hundreds of Technocratic ships turn into minature novae, then small expanding nebulae.

                          The amassed Scro Fleets of Avenging, and the Scro Fleet from Selune, ceases to exist.

                          The Grand Spelljamming Fleet of the Humanoid Alliance, ceases to exist ... or does it?

                          No, it does not!

                          The Humanoids themselves studied planar travel, and their great mages worked long and hard,
                          foreseeing that attacks out of the Ether were a major strategic threat to to Humanoid Homeland.

                          The Humanoid ships were retrofitted with the ability to become ethereal and astral.

                          And they did.

                          The illithid force from New Umbra finds itself facing a force that is now a match for it ... although not
                          by any intention of their own.

                          The phaerimm, the githyanki, and the humanoids are now all ethereal, as are the majority of those
                          illithid attacking the clergy of Lathander, Sune, Chauntea, and Sharess.

                          Actions, anyone? ..... 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:26 PM                   

                          I concede your point, Aloisius.
                          You may attempt to summon the Planars.

                          What do you do, exactly? 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:30 PM                      

                          Is there anything the Commonwealth to do to join the fight in the Ethereal? If so, they would. If not,
                          we'll concentrate on protecting the followers of the three deities on the prime...

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:35 PM                   

                          Oh filth...

                          Edena, read your e-mail. It has my secret plot on it.

                          That said, IF we can take them without suffering prohibitive casualties, we attack the humanoids,
                          dominating them and using their forces against them. Illithid warriors gang-dominate (that sounds
                          wrong) the Phaerimm, forcing them against each other.

                          Our leader, Wyuhil-Noruhem-Ferjind'd'd, a Shaper20 10 HD Illithid, is personally assassinating
                          Forrester. He will psionically broadcast the image of his death to every Humanoid he can...

                          By the way, what kind of humanoid is Forrester anyway? I've always wondered...

                          And....

                          What kind of wine is appropriate for the MEAL?

                          :: Psionic cackle ::

                          P.S. I don't check my e-mail often. Just tell me on the board - Is my plan feasible?

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:42 PM                   

                          The High Councillor of the City of Shade looks at the King, and his lips curve in a cruel smile.
                          The King smirks, and nods.

                          He speaks:

                          Such silly little mages, fooling around with powers quite beyond them, don't you think, Councillor?

                          The Councillor replies:

                          Quite so, and I believe our plan to neutralize them should be undertaken now, m'lord.

                          Both laugh, for this was in jest ... they've been preparing for this for a long time, and the decision to
                          strike was decided upon several minutes ago.

                          Hundreds of Netherese Archmages, armed with magic that is greater than the magic of the
                          Technocracy, appear on all of the Starships of the Technocracy.
                          With them come servants, carefully selected for their strike capabilities and quickness.

                          Although the mages and people of the Technocracy are capable people, they are no match for this
                          huge assault out of the blue, which was totally unexpected.

                          In a matter of a few minutes, the City of Shade has control of all the Technocratic Starships.

                          The City of Shade then commands said Starships to aim the nuclear arsenal it still possesses at the
                          planet.

                          A message, broadcast worldwide via telepathy, comes from the City of Shade.

                          We are the Netherese.
                          We have assumed control of your fleets and your weapons.
                          We require that all powers on Toril lay down their arms, and surrender themselves to emissaries
                          from the City of Shade.

                          For we are now your rulers.
                          It shall be the rule of those who are truly capable of ruling, and not in the hands of those unfit.
                          There shall be peace under us, and under the protection of our magic you shall live.
                          Or die, if we choose it so.

                          Any nation that does not comply will be fired upon, and the new suns shall not detonate in the sky,
                          but directly upon your people.

                          You shall submit to Netheril, and you shall be permitted to live.
                          Other terms shall be decided as we choose, and not by you.

                          Netheril has spoken.

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:46 PM                   

                          We try to use all our ressources to protect the clergy. The energy transformation fields are our best
                          shield and our best weapon, since the more we are under attack, the more our ennemies will be
                          attacked. And the inhabitants of Arvandor, Brightwater and the House of nature will be our defenders
                          (I hope). 
                          Songe of Zephyr, the Lathanderite leader is a clerc 20/Divine disciple 5 : He will fight to protect his
                          friend, and will try to save at least one of them, so that life will continue

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                          Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:55 PM                   

                          (pardons, must go AFK for some hours.
                          I wish more people were posting; the majority of the posts are by a few people.
                          I will be back ... I leave you with the mess, and you may think upon ways out of it ...) 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:56 PM                      

                          ((  Uh, we just threw *all* of our ship-mounted nuclear weapons at the elves. The Netherese
                          should only have access to the particle weapons...))

                          The Prime Minister's aide turns in her seat, "Sir! The Netherese have just taken most, if not all of
                          our ships!"

                          "What?! Impossible."

                          "No, Sir. It's just happened. They're demanding that the world throw themselves at their feet!"

                          "No. Gods damn it all, NO. If you can get ahold of anyone else, any of our ships still under
                          Commonwealth control, or the Githyanki, or anyone - ANYONE - tell them to take them back or blow
                          those Shady Bastards out the sky!"

                          "If that's not possible sir?"

                          "I'm ... not sure. Have we contacted Forrester yet? Perhaps his ships can retake ours, or
                          something... If that fails, target our own ships with our missile fields. Our - ahem, their - ships
                          should not have any more nukes left, just the particle cannons."

                          "Those are still powerful, Sir."

                          "Don't you think I know that?! Just do it!"

                          "Yes, sir."

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    


               Topic Closed 




                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now


        Topic Closed 



                                                                                            Topic Closed 
                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 17) 





                                                  This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    

    Author 
                             Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 09:58 PM                   

                           And we call for help all the other allied churches :
                           Tyr, Torm, Eldath, Deneir, Lurue, Oghma, Silvanus, Mielliki, Milil, Selune being the first I think (What is
                           the statut of Mystra ? Last time I checked, she was able to cut off from the weave any beings : since
                           psionics use the weave, as well as magic, perhaps the chosen or the church of Mystra are able to do
                           something I of course require their help). Heavy use of Divine Magic will perhaps wreak havoc in the
                           planes, but we don't have the choice. 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 32) The Second IR*

TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 06, 2001 10:01 PM                  

                           The fecal matter has hit the oscillating unit.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 06, 2001 10:07 PM                   

                           One more time I can't read what happen... I hate this boggus new board. 
                           Anyway it is 5h09 here, and I need sleep. I just posted what will do my faction, and Edena knows what
                           are the goals of Songe. 
                           (I hope the Shade will attack the Illithids for the possession of the Nether Scrolls) 
                           Good night to all! Good fun, I will read the result later. 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 06, 2001 11:17 PM                  

                           I leave for a few hours, and you guys try to blow everything up again. 

                           So the elves are gone, and now it is the Netherese and the Umbran Illithid we must contend with, or
                           risk the end of the world? 

                           Child's play. I've been through the end of the world before, and came out better for it. 

                           It is highly doubtful that the Technomancy's ships have few, if any nuclear weapons left. 

                           On the other hand, my forces never emptied THEIR nuclear missile silos. 

                           Off you go, nukes! Off you go, unless Reprisal orders me to call off the attack!

                           Meanwhile, my forces in the Ethereal take care of the Illithid menace. 

                           And . . . my forces in the Underdark (it's always helpful to have a population of 250,000,000
                           humanoids), feeling realllllly good with all the love going around, decide to help fight against the
                           Umbral Illithid attacks down *there*. 

                           And please. Do you REALLY think you can dominate the Leader of the Humanoids? My little pinky has
                           a better Will save than a Great Gold Wyrm. Ten million psionics DIED giving their gifts to my people.
                           Do you really think your meager thousands have any chance against our unified forces?

                           Think again. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 06, 2001 11:54 PM                      

                           ((Sweet Forrester's here!))

                           "It seems fitting that those we nearly annihilated turns around and destroys our very own vessels when
                           they are taken over by sinister forces. Forrester, my dear friend, do what you must to save the world."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     johnbrown 
     Member 
     Member # 3531 
                              posted December 07, 2001 12:15 AM                  

                           Iuz, still sitting in the meeting chamber, looks over to the Kender delegate; the only one left in the
                           room with him and smiles and evil grin.

                           ?I told you they were all evil? I told you there could be no peace??


                           ((OOC - Edena I sent you an email))

                           --------------------

                           After all, it is all about having fun .....


                           Posts: 68 | From: St. Louis, MO, USA | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 07, 2001 12:33 AM                  

                           *turns to the kender rep* ah, don't listen to him. It's nearly over, now. The shades can't last long
                           against those nukes and everyone else, and then their city can hopefully be negotiated with. Then, if
                           NO OTHER godlike outsiders or magical beasts decide to make their bid for power, peace will come
                           again. This time better than ever.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 01:04 AM                   

                           Since I can't sleep (hate morning neighbors  ) I will post a few questions :
                           *How many celestials live in an infinite upper plane of good and chaos ? (my answer is : an infinite
                           number)
                           *Of these, how many have the teleport without errors ability ? (logically, same as above)
                           *How will those celestials ressent the intrusion of invading lawful evil illithids ? (I think they will be
                           angry)
                           *How many illithids will survive the slaughters, in a plane that is inherently hostil to them (they must
                           feel like paladins in the abyss) ? One or Two ?  (depends of how many times, and how much long
                           they try to assault the churches forces)

                           Subsidiary questions, knowing that nearly all cleric of Lathander and Chauntea have the renewal
                           domain, how many of them will be really killed by the first assault ? (I don't know) How many will
                           remain dead one day later ? (all, and none : we don't have enough diamonds to resurect them, but
                           reincarnate is a renewal domain spell, and Chauntea priest are very often druids. Of course, that mean
                           that we have some pixies, badger, centaur...as high priest of human church. Well, being a pixie is
                           cool. I know, hovewer by experience that it is a strange experience to loot your own corpse to retrieve
                           your equipement.


                           Last question, what do you think we must do with the illithid umbral realm ? Don't you think that
                           enough armageddon occured on Toril, and that, for a change, it wont be cool to anhilate a demi-plane
                           ? 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 01:20 AM                   

                           By the way, what are doing the faery, the dragons, the slaads and the "just mass resurected" Torilian
                           elves ? I doubt they have been killed anew in the nuclear explosion, since they now have teleport
                           ability.
                           As you perhaps know, there is many way to cook squids, octopus and cuttlefish. *look for old good
                           french recipe, then remember that the player is unable to swallow seafood, and that the character has
                           never planewalked to earth*

                           About the shades... since this mighty wizard have miss the little event I prepared for everybody, they
                           haven't profited from the +3 to intelligence bonus ? Unlike all the other Torilian Wizard ? What is the
                           key ability of a wizard ? 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:38 AM                   

                           ((OOC: This is Gez here. )))

                           The Gnomes start their True Illusion Rituals again, this time they won't need the miracles to have their
                           spells bypass the magical protections of the elven ships (just the miracles needed to bypass spell
                           resistance), and simulate a (chaotic) Slaadi Invasion in New Umbra. For every illithids in New Umbra, it
                           seems that hundreds of thousands of Slaadi are coming everywhere, from Astral or Ethereal, and
                           wreaking havonc as well as aiming toward "the" Brain. Illithids reports that Ssendam and Ygorl, the
                           most powerful Slaad Lords ever, those who altered the spawning stone to prevent the generation of
                           slaadi more powerful than them, have been seen. Beside the Slaadi, Chaos Beasts, Eladrins, Djinni
                           and Titans are also seen; and all of them seems really determined to destroy every thing illitilish, first
                           and foremost their Elder Brain -- In fact, the illusion was targeted at the Elder Brain, and all other
                           illithids will be affected at this through the constant telepathic link the Elder Brain have with them. This
                           is a (far, far, greater) application of the Phantasmal Killer spell, mixed with Confusion spell just for the
                           fun, and the Elder Brain have the very certitude that all his worst paranoiac fears have become true. It
                           even seems his beloved mind-flayers have betrayed him ! Considering that the Deep Illithids have
                           suddenly became Lawful Good, it just fail to disbelieve the mess.

                           *The Gnome Ambassador send a telepathic message to every allies*

                           "Well, it needs an Anti-Genesis spell to destroy a demiplane, right ? We know this, since we've build
                           our own demiplane. How many clerics of Creation can you gather to wipe the Illithid threat once and for
                           all ?" 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:51 AM                   

                           Someone want to now what is the result of the energy transformation field ?
                           Simple, imagine the following scene : 
                           -Enfuriated Illithid, grabing a terrorized (why not...) priestess of Sune, "Mwhahahaha, you will suffer for
                           thousands of years of agony of death of revenge"
                           -terrorized priestess :"hiiiiiiiiii"
                           -Illithid, trying to planeshift home with his pray . Beeep. error.
                           -Illithid, retrying to planeshift. Beep. error.
                           -Astral Deva, summoned with the energy transformed by the magical field :"Oh, an Illithid! " Whhaak.
                           Sprotch."
                           -Illithid : "grgl" 

                           Yes, this is a munchkin spell, but a 6th level spell only! Anyway, it's no more munchky than the illithids
                           being able to understand what has happened, react, locate the source of the problem, planeshift there
                           en masse (while astral travel and such was theorically impossible) in but a few minutes. And succeding
                           to mindblast a high level cleric while all their charisma check suffer a -4 penalty. (the DC of the save
                           against a mindblast is a charima check of the Illithid. On average, with the malus , 13. What is the
                           average will saving throw of a high level cleric ? on average +23.... )

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Aloïsius ]


                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:52 AM                     

                           *zouron looks around the almost emppty room of the negotiation, then speaks to a unseen character*

                           unleash the tarresque on the city of shade...

                           and gather all our forces to annihilate the slaadi.

                           *zouron takes out a book and calmly starts to read, then after a few minutes closes his book and whispers
                           softly.*

                           May the gods have mercy on us all.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:11 AM                   

                           The Humanoid missile fields come to life, as thousands of missiles lift off for the heavens, and the
                           fleet that sits up there.

                           The Netherese panick when they realize that the ships they seized have NO nuclear weapons left; they
                           thought they knew it all, but not quite, and it's costing them now.
                           They relay the message to the City of Shade, which immediately reverts fully to the Plane of Shadow
                           to protect against a nuclear attack (a wise move.)

                           They attempt to aim the heavy particle cannons at the incoming fleet of missiles, but the particle
                           cannons were not meant for that purpose, and the Netherese don't completely know how to work the
                           controls.
                           The result is that a rain of about a thousand heavy particle beams race through Toril's atmosphere
                           and slam into the surface.
                           Needless to say, there is destruction, but the cannons are not superweapons, and the destruction is
                           localized and minor (although it sets a number of forest fires that will need to be put out.)

                           Then the Humanoid missiles hit.

                           For the second time, a brilliant, chalky, unearthly day lights up all of Toril, as hundreds of new stars,
                           brighter than the sun bloom in the sky.
                           A lot of innocent people die; good people who were faithful, loyal, hard working people in the
                           Technocracy.
                           Some of them even knew what was coming, somehow, but they welcomed it ... they preferred their own
                           deaths over the death of their world.
                           The Technocratic Fleet, usurped by the City of Shade, ceases to exist, and the nebulae produced adds
                           to the greater nebulae that used to be the vast scro fleets.

                           A number of nuclear warheads (if I guess Forrester right) detonate over the area where the City of
                           Shade was, but the City is not there, so no harm is done.
                           From the City comes a message:

                           We are willing to go back to the conference table.
                           Don't take our offer lightly, for we could still bring our allies from the past into the present, and
                           destroy the world.
                           If you will forego further attacks against us, we will return to the bargaining table.

                           (reads Riot Gear's secret e-mail, and groans, and puts his head in his hands)

                           A part of the surface of Toril, changes.
                           The forests, fields, mountains, all of it, temporarily (at the least) cease to exist in this reality, and a
                           new reality replaces them.
                           This occurs in the former Hordelands, east of both the Humanoid Alliance and the Technocracy.

                           (by the way, the Technocracy is successfully beating back the assault from the creatures of fire coming
                           down into Raurin.)

                           The realm of Neo New Umbra is formed, as the Deep Illithid of New Umbra, exercising all their psionics
                           in one great push, bring their entire demiplane and place it on the surface of Toril.

                           This allows the illithid of New Umbra to bring their full might to bear, the entire might of their race,
                           which is massive (check the power levels.)

                           I am not completely sure of the illithid tactics, but the letter presented to me indicates they launch a
                           massive assault on all major centers of civilization.
                           The Technocracy, the Humanoid Alliance, bear the brunt of this attack because they are the two powers
                           most capable of protecting themselves.
                           However, the Phaerimm bear at least an equally massive assault on their homeland around the lake
                           of steam.
                           Zouron's Magocracy is hit hard.
                           The continent of Zakhara is assailed wholesale.
                           Kara-Tur is not overlooked.
                           Illithid raiders pummel Maztica and the other 4 continents of Toril, while other raiders assail Luna and
                           Selune.

                           Within minutes after the arrival of Neo New Umbra, the entire world is fighting for it's life against the
                           greatest psionic assault in Toril's history.

                           The deep illithid are not spared, anymore than the Humanoids living underground, or the dwarves or
                           gnomes.

                           The illithid do not use their psionics to detonate nuclear weapons, or to tear oceans from their beds.
                           That is not their goal.
                           Instead, they concentrate on the systematic slaughter of millions of helpless, defenseless civilians,
                           especially children.

                           The phaerimm, githyanki, and the Humanoid Fleets are in the ethereal plane, fighting the illithid
                           forces there.

                           They receive help, in a sudden and very big way.

                           Aloisius's people reached the Upper Planes, and brought back with them an army of celestials, led by
                           the eladrin.
                           The force of the celestials is awesomely powerful, as one would expect it to be, and with their help, the
                           combined armies can easily crush the illithid in the ethereal plane - but it will take time, and time is
                           not something they have, because of the massive assault against Toril.

                           I must presume the Eladrin host, instead, comes directly to Toril, to aid the people there against the
                           assault.

                           Queen Amlaruil and her elves retained their ability to teleport where they would, and this major
                           magical power makes them very potent as a battle force.
                           They immediately move to defend all centers of population, using their magic to attempt to counter
                           the illithid (yes, they come in force to defend the Humanoid Alliance.)

                           A massive worldwide battle rages, practically no place on the planet untouched, as the illithid of Neo
                           New Umbra set themselves against the entire world and everyone in it.

                           The illithid throw the spell that would alter the magnetosphere, allowing the harmful Solar Wind in, but
                           that's sorta futile, because the magnetosphere is ALREADY letting the Solar Wind in.
                           The illithid then throw their great Doomsday Weapon, and attempt to alter the magnetosphere so that
                           it blocks all incoming light.
                           However, the reverberations through the Weave from the High Ritual of the Clergy of the Four
                           Churches are still occurring, and it's power is still in the magnetosphere.

                           The two powers strive against each other, love against hate, the High Ritual against the illithid
                           Doomsday effort.
                           The whole magnetosphere of Toril flares silver and red, and for the first time in history, it becomes
                           visible to the naked eye.
                           There it is, encircling the planet, with it's long tail being blown far, far to the rear by the Solar Wind,
                           stretching out for millions of miles.

                           Silver and red replace the green in the sky, and the sun disappears, to be replaced by a general light,
                           as Toril lies inside the glowing magnetosphere, which writhes and distorts as the two powers strive
                           against each other.
                           For the moment, they appear to be deadlocked.

                           I assume the Technocracy attempts to use it's surface missiles, the nuclear weapons in their silos, but
                           the illithid did think of that, and the missile fields were targeted first.
                           As the men and women protecting and manning these missile fields are slaughtered, the illithid use
                           their psionics to blast the missiles, rendering them permanently inoperable.
                           In a very few cases, where that is not possible, and the defenders fight them off, they attempt to
                           detonate the missiles in their silos, to both destroy the defenders and destroy them.

                           The Technomancy and the Humanoid Alliance alone, even with the help of the phaerimm, githyanki,
                           and the Elves of Toril, are not capable of winning this war.
                           The power of the illithid is simply too great.

                           Even with the Eladrin legions from Arvandor, they are barely holding on, fighting back with everything
                           they have.

                           Some other power or powers is going to have to come to the aid of these beleaguered powers.

                           Now, of course, someone could choose to go to the aid of the illithid, and this would be very, very bad
                           ... 

                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:13 AM                   

                           To answer the first question, the Faerie and the Dragons are under the control of Blood Reprisal, and
                           until he says they act, they don't come to help you.
                           The slaadi were killed when the Technocratic ships fired their nuclear weapons on the scro fleet.

                           The Energy Transformation Field tactic is generating some success, but it is not enough, alone.

                           The illithid are clever, and they are masters themselves of Planeswalking.

                           - - -

                           The City of Shade offers to help, but it demands the rulership of Toril in return for it's help.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:20 AM                   

                           With a groan of the very gutrock of Toril, and with an earthquake that shakes the land, the tarrasque
                           awakens.
                           The tarrasque, is hungry.

                           Zouron has commanded it to attack the City of Shade.
                           This is all fine and well, but to get to the City of Shade, it must travel overland right across the lands
                           of the Technocracy and Humanoid Alliance first.
                           Teleport it, you say?
                           For some reason, magic seems to wash off the tarrasque like water ... and it cannot be teleported.
                           Worldwalk it, you say?
                           If you try that, it may or may not end up where you want it to go - since it is a fundamental part of the
                           world of Toril, it cannot be worldwalked off the planet and STAY off the planet for very long ... it will
                           rematerialize onplanet.
                           Wish it there? It's immune to Wishes.

                           Put it back to sleep? You can try ...

                           - - -

                           At this point, from out of nowhere apparently, an army of titans, giants, assorted celestials, slaadi,
                           and other beings appears on Toril.
                           They immediately attack the illithid of Neo New Umbra.
                           They are illusions; the gnomes threw another great illusion spell.

                           The illithid give back (except in the ethereal, where they continue to be locked in furious battle with
                           the phaerimm, the githyanki, and the humanoid spelljamming fleet.)
                           They aren't quite prepared for these illusions, and illusions - at least THESE illusions - can really kill if
                           they are believed.

                           What with all the chaos, things coming in and going out, creatures appearing out of nowhere and elves
                           teleporting instantaneously, super weapons detonating and the very magnetosphere itself glowing
                           silver and red, the illithid are minded to believe the illusion.
                           As a result, the illithid give back, fall back, fighting furiously.

                           The gnomish illusion does not force them from the countless thousands of battlefields they are on,
                           but it DOES stop the rampage, the slaughter of civilians, the massacre of the defenders, and the
                           enheartened warriors of the nations of the world leap to the attack, pressing their advantage.

                           There ARE powers still uncommitted to the assault (although they are defending themselves when
                           attacked.)

                           Bran's Druids.
                           The Faerie and Dragons.
                           The Unseele.
                           Zouron's Magocracy.
                           The Deep Illithid and their former Thralls.

                           I am assuming the NeoIllithid are fighting furiously against the illithid from Neo New Umbra, as they
                           fought furiously against the elven Fleets, and have always been there for the Technocracy and the
                           Humanoid Alliance and other civilized nations of the world.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:32 AM                     

                           the nice thing about all this is if I remember correctly... it is below ground actually in the deep illithid
                           territory after last campaign (ti was where it was lead) so udnead forces to guide it to the city of shade.

                           As for the nice attack on my country by the illithid, as mighty as they might be mind blast lacks a
                           great effect on the mindless, so since I have lots of troops almost entirely intact since no slaadi force
                           is here... well there should be enough to defend the country, aggressively, with teams of wizards
                           animating anything that dies on the field.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:38 AM                   

                           Very clever, Zouron!

                           The tarrasque goes UNDER the realms of the Technocracy and Humanoid Alliance, not harming them
                           (but causing a prolonged, minor earthquake.)

                           It shows up on the doorstep of the City of Shade.

                           The tactic of using undead against the illithid is semi-successful; the illithid have a long history of
                           fighting the dorw, and the drow favor using undead.
                           Nevertheless, Zouron's hosts are successful in driving the illithid back from the great magical
                           academies and cities built by sorcery of his Realm, and they are driven back relentlessly, unable to call
                           on their brethren for help.

                           And still the warriors of Faerun press the attack, while the illithid fight back like mad.
                           It's like a warrior with a girdle of giant strength pitting his fists against a thick stone wall, and about as
                           messy.

                           And still the calls for help go out, for even with the help of Zouron's Magocracy, there is still not
                           enough force to overcome the illithid.

                           - - -

                           The City of Shade attempts once more to retreat to the Plane of Shadow to protect itself, but that
                           doesn't deter the tarrasque, which somehow reaches right through the Planar Boundaries to shatter the
                           gates of the city.
                           The City of Shade calls on ALL it's mages, the archmages and archmagistresses of Netheril, and one
                           of the single greatest magical barrages in Torilian history is levelled at the tarrasque.

                           Unless someone aids the tarrasque, the Netherese reduce it to - 30, and - seeing their Wishes don't
                           work, they will maintain a permanent garrison of mages to keep the (little) pieces below - 30.
                           Now, if someone aids the tarrasque, that is another matter, but there is this minor illithid invasion in
                           progress, you see ...

                           Also, the City of Shade announces that if it is attacked further, it is going to bring it's friends from the
                           past into the present.
                           No more Mister Nice Guy.
                           No more pulled punches.
                           They state that if the present day mages, all of whom have a screw loose in their darn heads, dare to
                           assail them again, they WILL summon help, and they will teach the people of Toril a lesson that
                           makes the illithid assault look like a slap on the wrist.
                           Besides, they point out - by the time the powers of Toril are finished with the illithid, they will be so
                           weakened the Netherese will simply walk right over them like they were a rug.

                           Smug and sure of themselves, the Netherese concentrate on the tarrasque which is attacking them.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 03:57 AM                     

                           well edena, since I as not used all my forces, just some of the wizards and the undead, I still have a
                           lot of wizards left... break breka magic barrier.

                           still I know I have a few more forces left, after all I still have all the humanoids, etc from the alst war
                           to defend if lines are broken... and I keep a solid team of 15 of the most power archmages at home
                           as well.

                           also I remind the nice netherese, the once their barrier is broken, they cannot protect themselves
                           against an undead plague.. aka they bring their friends I bring mine.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: zouron ]

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 33) The Second IR*

Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 04:12 AM                      

                           A great cheer goes up in the impromptu Command and Control room in the quarters of the Prime
                           Minister of the Technocratic Commonwealth as their former fleet is annihilated by the fusion of so
                           many tiny hydrogen atoms. Suddenly, other warning signs occupy secondary screens, then primary
                           screens. Something is happening. Something terrible.

                           Those standing in the C&C room are silent as the very world's makeup changes before their eyes.
                           Suddenly, an Umbran Illithid appear amidst the gawking crowd and let loose lethal mind blasts.
                           Luckily, several sage NeoIllithid were amongst the crowd and are able to put the vile creature down
                           before it killed anyone else.

                           Ian Payne, the Prime Minister stands up and regards the creature on the floor silently. 

                           Erika immediately runs to the monitors and nearly bursts out into tears, "My Goddess! They're killing
                           children!!!"

                           The old Prime Minister kneels by the creature and stares into its dead eyes. "It is times such as these
                           that I wish I weilded the power of those such as yourself, dear Sage. I am but a single man. I am
                           weak and old. My mind fails my ever increasingly as I age. Oh, how I wish I were able to do my part
                           for the world. Here I stand, a meek politician. I have no power, no, not the strength of Lord Forrester,
                           nor the longevity of Elves, nor the unimaginable wealth of arcane knowledge Zouron stores in his
                           mind.

                           "I am an old man," he says quietly as he picks up a knife, fallen from the food table. Ian Payne
                           thrusts the knife into the head of the dead Umbran Mind Flayer with all his might.

                           "Sir," Erika shouts.

                           Wiping his hand on a napkin, the Prime Minister stands and looks to his young aide. "Yes, Erica?"

                           "I'm not sure if it matters, but we now have access to the Torillian Orbital Satellites. All of them."

                           "A lot of good that will do..." The Prime Minister stops in mid-sentence, he turns to Erika and says,
                           "Set it up for mass broadcast. We're going to let everyone know just what is happening."

                           "Yes, Sir."

                           Moments later, every television screen, radio receiver, hologram emitter and crystal ball shows the
                           image of the Prime Minister of the Technocratic Commonwealth.

                           "Citizens of Toril. Our world has been under attack by a multitude of parties, the elves, the Netherese,
                           and now... the Umbran Mind Flayers. They threaten to destroy and enslave the entire world should
                           their machinations be made manifest. People of Toril. We stand at an impass in time. The survival of
                           our planet depends upon everyone.

                           "If you can fight, fight. If you cannot, know this: the battle between life and death, love and hate is
                           fought not only on the physical and magical realm, but in the metaphysical realm. We have long
                           known that the world is malleable by the will of people through psionics, magic and technology. Right
                           now we need the belief, the prayers, and the knowledge of every single being on the planet focused
                           on the survival of life as we know it on Toril.

                           "Everyone must do what they can to fight the coming darkness, everyone. If you do not fight, pray.
                           Do not let the sacrifice of the Three Churches be in vain. They taught us the most valuable lesson in
                           life, and we must not forget it. Do not fight with hate, or fear, or pain. Fight for all the people, all the
                           things, you love in the world. Fight in your own way, but you must resist the darkness! Toril demands
                           it."

                           The screens and speakers around the world once more go back to what they once were, be they blank,
                           or snowy.

                           For the first time in years, the Prime Minister of the Commonwealth kneels before a small shrine and
                           prays...

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 04:39 AM                   

                           VERY IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ

                           I came back online to deliver an OOC message, only to find the Technocracy delivered it IC first.

                           I will, however, still give my message.

                           ALL of the forces that I myself can speak for are committed.

                           The Chosen of Mystra
                           Queen Amlaruil and the her resurrected elves
                           The dwarves
                           The gnomes
                           The halflings
                           The kender (really!)
                           The Nations of Zakhara
                           The Nations of Kara-Tur
                           The Peoples of the other 4 continents
                           The githyanki
                           The phaerimm and their beholders

                           Out of all those I speak for, only the City of Shade is not helping you, and they will NOT help you - but
                           they may assail the Magocracy of Zouron if he threatens them further.

                           Now, the following powers that you are playing are committed:

                           The Technocracy
                           The Humanoid Alliance
                           Zouron's Magocracy (marginally)
                           The Four Faiths and their Celestial Allies (Aloisius)
                           The NeoIllithid

                           However ...

                           It is not enough.

                           Your combined might, together with the combined might of everyone I speak for, is not enough.

                           The illithid have fought you to a draw.
                           The illithid start to slowly drive you back.
                           The illithid called on their Doomsday Weapon, bringing New Umbra to Toril, and the entire might of
                           their race is upon you.

                           You cannot win against them, unless you obtain more aid.

                           There IS more aid to be had.

                           You can win, if you obtain this aid.

                           But that aid will NOT be forthcoming if those who speak for those peoples do not post.

                           They are:

                           The Deep Illithid
                           The Sharn and Sigilian Mages
                           The Slaadi
                           The Angels of Hope Island and it's people
                           The elves of Northern Maztica 
                           Bran's Druids
                           The Faerie and their Dragon allies
                           The Unseelie
                           And perhaps others that have slipped my mind - Balor has posted, but has not assumed control of any
                           power.

                           Without them, you cannot win.
                           Without them, you will be obliterated, although you will put up a hard fight and it will take a long time.

                           I must make the ruling that, if they do not post, their forces are inactive.

                           Inactive forces are of no help to you.

                           Whether they choose to help you, or not help you, is not in my hands.
                           It is in their hands.
                           It is beyond my jurisdiction to save you from the illithid assault: you must find the answers yourselves,
                           or obtain the help you need.

                           Someone on the main RPG board commented that celluloid heroes do not care.
                           A celluloid world is not worth caring for.
                           They may well be proven right.

                           For those of you who have been posting like mad, my regrets and apologies, for I know you care
                           greatly about the scenario in question.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 04:53 AM                     

                           *zouron listens to the broadcast in silence, the lets out a small sigh, leaning back in his chair resting his tired
                           body.

                           it seems outside forces are needed to unite us all... I wonder if we will survive this time around and if
                           so if we learn from it?

                           *zouron stands silently and walks out of the conferesence hall out into the street where the fighting rages,
                           continuing to the main square and stops looking around himseeing the death and destructionm here he shread
                           a tear and speaks softly to himself*

                           we have fought to live, yet we die...

                           *zouron once more looks to the sky*

                           Mystra goddess of magic, give me the strength to save my people, to save magic, to stop the chaos...

                           *zouron sits down on a stone bench mostly destroyed by a stray blast of a particle cannon, here he thinks for
                           a moment before fading away to Ian Payne's location, appearing here in a black cloud of sulfaric smoke.*

                           how soon will it be before you can create a single more nuclear warhead, so we can launch it at the
                           elder brain's location?

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: zouron ]

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:12 AM                      

                           Amazed by the sudden appearance of Zouron, the Prime Minister jumps slightly. He then lets himself
                           smirk at the sight of an ally. He turns to one of his aides, "Is there any way to block all these
                           teleportations?"

                           The technician shrugs, "Sir, I fix radios."

                           "Ah, well, no matter. Go about your business. Zouron, welcome, uh - as for your question, I'm sure we
                           have some of our older nuclear bombs. They were intended to be plane dropped before we were able
                           to create ICBMs... Erika, find out where we stashed the old nuclear bombs."

                           Erika finds out in less than two minutes and relays the information to Zouron.

                           "It seems, friend, that we're fighting a losing battle unless the other 'great powers' get off their humps
                           and do something." The Prime Minister walks over to the food table and pours himself another
                           brandy. "All we can do now," Ian takes a sip, "is wait for the miraculous."

                           The fighting and praying heard outside, the bastion of order continues to do its job.

                           "Care for a drink?"

                           (( OOC, I think we should post-pone all further actions until tomorrow, at the very least. I should go to
                           bed, heh, it's 3:20am here. I'll try to round up some support on the main boards if the Mods will allow
                           it, hehe.))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:14 AM                   

                           I would VERY much like to be able to write:

                           Elf and orc, phaerimm and sharn, deep illithid and man, faerie and technomancer, druid and gnomish
                           scientist, the living and the undead, the angels and the fiends, all stood together against the eternal
                           hatred of the illithid of New Umbra ... and they prevailed.

                           I would like to write that.

                           But I can't. It's not my right.

                           You must write that. Only you can write that. 

                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:22 AM                     

                           *zouron nods silently at the information then says*

                           keep them ready, af first oppotunity I will send most of my undead forces to break the lines, and send
                           in as many of these as we can to the elder brain's home, perhaps it get the idea we do not like
                           visitors.

                           As for help I am sure you are far more able then I am, do seek out the help, could be worthwhile. I
                           plan to bring as much bashing and pain to the elder brain as I can, even if it kills me...

                           *zouron lower his shoulders and smiles softly*

                           I suppose I could use a drink though I never ahd one before, perhaps it could calm my mind... as for
                           the teleporting, I do apologize, but I prefere being able to save as many as possible instead of
                           meddling with etiquette, I know this is crude, but that is how I am.

                           (( on the oocish note, I will as soon as it is possible, direct all my wizards to create a magical barrier to
                           protect my lands, then I will personally led the undead army to break through a single point and fight
                           their way to the home of the elder brain and unleash all the nuclear warheads I have aquired in it's
                           face... and hopes my teleport along with as much of the armies work before the blast kills us. ))


                           ((and nope for me it isn't night just past noon so heh I am posting hehe ))

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:31 AM                      

                           Erika, the Prime Minister's aide, gives Zouron a map of Commonwealth territory. She points to several
                           locations on that map, "We have caches of strategic, tactical* and sub-tactical* nuclear warheads here,
                           here, and here. We have authorized your forces to 'port over into these areas and take as many
                           warheads as you feel you need. I would caution you to not take everything, as we've yet to deal with
                           the Netherese threat if they wish to try it again..."

                           * Basically, tactical warheads are nuclear artillery shells

                           ** Sub-tactical warheads are, to my understanding, nuclear tank shells and backpack sized warheads.

                           ((I just posted a plea on the main board, hopefully, that will signal the need for help to the Europeans
                           and the insomniac North Americans. In any event, I need to sleep, or I'll accidentally nuke the kender
                           or something...  So, however it turns out, this is freaking awesome!!!))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                  This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    


                Topic Closed 




                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now


        Topic Closed 



                                                                                            Topic Closed 
                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are
                                                                                summoned by the Chosen to face charges (Page 18) 





                                                  This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    

    Author 
                       Topic: (IR) All involved in the Gnomish IR: You are summoned by the Chosen to face charges 
     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:38 AM                     

                           the humanoids have more old arms, we use them at that point, and I still have the undead plague...

                           *zouron grins*

                           let us go shopping for brains.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:26 AM                   

                           OOC:
                           I don`t think I will participate but I don`t see why Gods of Toril wouldn`t interfere, sending their
                           avatars to the battle when Toril`s existence is in danger. Previously they did it for much more trivial
                           reasons(like Lathander destroying Sammaster). What happened with Zhentarim, Thay, Cult of The
                           Dragon etc? Maybe I could take control of some of these forces? What about evil dragons, are they
                           with Faerie? 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:38 AM                   

                           Lord Talos, the Gods and Goddesses of Toril either cannnot, or will not, interfere.

                           The Faerie have a great force of good dragons with them.

                           The Unseelie have a great force of evil dragons with them.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:46 AM                   

                           A sad report comes in from the Gnomes (the Gnomish Player has been feverishly e-mailing me, with
                           plan after plan after plan.)

                           The Gnomes have been trying and trying, using every conceivable method they have, to locate the
                           Elder Brain so they can hit it with nuclear weapons.

                           They have tried until their mages wept from the strain and from frustration and sadness.

                           But the Elder Brain of the illithid is just too well protected ... the illithid have sealed from detection with
                           massive psionic shields.
                           The fact that it is buried deeply within New Umbra, behind every conceivable non-psionic defense they
                           could possibly build, isn't helping either.

                           The Faerie and Gnomes working together, perhaps with help from the Sharn, could probably succeed,
                           and cut through the psionic defenses, but the unaided Gnomes cannot, although they are trying as
                           hard as they possibly can.

                           The same bitter news comes in from other mages and clergy, and psionicists, trying to locate the Elder
                           Brain, or - for that matter - most of the strategic points in the illithid realm.

                           - - -

                           In an effort to give all due credit to the hard work the Gnomish player has put in, I have copied one of
                           his e-mails, and am posting it here.
                           Treat it as a post, since it really was one; except it was sent to me and not placed here.

                           -

                           Hello,

                           Gnomish plots, part two: the gnomes influence their illusion so that the illithid's Elder Brain believe it is
                           betrayed by his very own illithids -- it sees, it senses that murderous mind flayers from his very own
                           ranks, those that were on New Umbra when the massive spells from the Four Churches, have gone
                           mad at all the havoc and have began to eat _it_ ! It senses its lobs being swallowed by raveningly
                           hungry squidmen. This should makes him launch a call like:

                           To all illithids faithful to the True Way of Ilsensine: Traitors are attacking me ! Every real illithid MUST
                           retreat to my side and fought the mad 
                           betrayers ! They are eating my sacred being ! Nothing is more important than 
                           your sacred duty of protecting me !

                           We also reinforce the confusion effect of the spell, so that it is prevented from giving meaningless
                           order and from efficiently coordinating its troups.

                           While my character (gnome wizard 12/rogue 3/arcane trickster 10/archmage 5) coordinate his forces,
                           clerics of Garl Glittergold and Gaerdal Ironhand 
                           prepare all the protection they can for their brethren (and use divinations to try to guess the new
                           threats to come), those of Flandal Steelskin prepare to launch their golems (some of them will wear
                           micro-nuclear warheads), those of Baravar Cloackshadow put all their strengthes in the ritual of
                           confusing illusions that warps the illithids' senses and comprehensions, and those of Baervan
                           Wildwanderer begin to trace the path the army of golems, gnome artificers with machine guns, druids,
                           rangers and their cybernetized animal companions will have to follow to actually invadethe Illithid
                           lands, hidden by the confusions around them and illusion spells like mass invisibility, and mass
                           camouflage, as well as abjuration spells like mind blank and obscure objects, to avoid all detections.
                           Once they'll be near the Brain, they'll send the micronuke-bearing golems to _enter_ in the brain
                           (Greater Fantastic Machines will be summoned to dig a tunnel into the thing) and detonate as soon as
                           they've disappeared inside.

                           The microbombs are the equivalent of one half ton of TNT, are all protected by heightened and
                           extended Obscure Object and Invisibility spells, and should be able to vaporize the Brain now that it's
                           on Toril itself.

                           The other gnome troups will engage the illithids gathered as soon as the death of the brain will
                           paralyze them.

                           If this fail, the clerics and wizards will go ethereal and retreat to their 
                           base, before using vanish to teleport more powerful nuclear weapons.

                           (I really think the gnomes, having started the technology, have nuclear weapons).

                           -

                           Yes, the gnomes have nuclear weapons, along with everything else you have mentioned above, and
                           yes they try all of the tactics mentioned, only to be met by illithid countertactics.
                           The casualties mount on both sides as the golems, Greater Fantastic Machines and gnomes manning
                           them, the artificers with their guns, the illusionists, meet and clash with teams of illithid who employ
                           special group psionic attacks and defenses (very similar to what the Humanoids developed, but much
                           more refined.)
                           Group psionic shields block the guns, group psionic strength overcomes illusionary attacks, group
                           attacks penetrate the gnomish defenses.
                           The massive defenses protecting the Elder Brain frustrate all the efforts of the Gnomes.

                           The illithid, however, are all too able to find the Gnomish leadership, and they proceed to attack,
                           coming in with mass psionic blasts, striking from the ethereal and from out of phase, teleporting and
                           blinking around the confused defenders, evading all sensory detection and magical radar with psionic
                           shielding, blowing the minds of the gnomish psionicists to pulp.

                           The gnomes fight back, combining their strength, their spells and arms finding and killing some of the
                           illithid, who fall back, only to strike again.

                           And the war continues ...

                           - - -

                           The Chosen of Mystra are fighting for their lives against the illithid.
                           They cannot send any help to the other powers under attack; they are barely holding out in
                           Shadowdale, Aglarond, Luruar, and Cormyr.

                           The Chosen do somehow manage to send emissaries via teleportation and Worldwalk to the Faerie
                           and other powers yet uncommitted (except the Fiends only), offering anything asked for in return for
                           their help.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1616 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:04 AM                   

                           They have waited for years. They have never take part in any fight before, only placing their pawns,
                           looking for the best way to increase their invisible power, both arcane, divine, psionic, and politic. Now,
                           they are in the best position ever : they are indispensable. And they appreciate it. Time to act.
                           Without emotions. With the cold mind, the predatory, the merciless intelligence they have ever have.
                           In the technomancer command room, a women appear. She wear black leather vestments. Her skin is
                           shaved. Her gree eyes are filled with angst, wrath, and ... something else. She begins to speak.

                           "My name is Linnsssul, I'm not here by my own will, but, sssend by my mastersss. I'm here to gain my
                           freedom. I will recover it, if you agree to their termss. And the world will be sssaved. They have made
                           me what I am now : a Tainted One, a monssster. And, sssince many years, many other have been
                           transformed, many high ranking officers, from all the existing nat(sss)ionss of Toril. They are, *she
                           grins*, we are powerful, are resistant to psionics as well as to magic. And
                           *suddenly, a new mind flayer appear, with lightning reflexes, Linnsul extend her arm to the squid face,
                           and all can hear a supernatural hiss. The mindflayer cry in agony, as the psionic poison power kill
                           him*
                           we can do a lot of things. Accept our aid, and they... we will kill the sssquids by thousands. Refuse and
                           we will wait...Of courssse, it's a blank check they want : sign here ! it's not a "you must obbey us"
                           clause ".* she hands a contract, but all the terms are crypted by magic.

                           As soon as the prime minister will sign, hundred of thousands of broodgard Histachii will be teleported
                           in the fight, through the yuan-Ti net of portals that cover Toril, while, the until now passive Tainted
                           One infiltrated amongst the human nations start to use they full powers. 
                           And then, the pure blood, the half-blood and the abomination Yuan-Ti begin to strike. They naturaly
                           master psionics power, they naturaly have spell-like ability, and most of them are backed by the
                           divine power of Sseth. Some mind flayers are polymorphed in mouses, others flee in panics, victims of
                           the Yuan -Ti aversion power. Some other are strangled by giant constrictors, burned by the acid skin of
                           the serpent folks, some are "suggested" to attack their own kin. Dark sorcery, full ritual are used to
                           kill those, that, believe the Yuan-Ti, are now their only rivals, at least in intelligence terms. The hunt
                           begins. The serpents are hungry. They kill without hate, without passions other than the pure pleasure
                           they have to exert their power. 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 34) The Second IR*

zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:05 AM                     

                           I might as well add, that I don't try locating it before hand but physically finding it, general location
                           edena  

                           basically the only thing I need to look for is increased mind influences energies and protection
                           (remember the mere fact you shade soemthing that powerful creates a unnatural "hole" so to speak in
                           the search.)

                           if anyone wants to join me to cut through the lines I welcome them though.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Larloch the Former
     UltraLich 
     Member 
     Member # 8874 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:20 AM                  

                           Deep in the Warlock's crypt, weir things has happened. Like the elves, Larloch and his innumerable
                           undead minions (including 60 liches of archmages, and at least a good hundred of elder vampires)
                           have been resurrected, yet kept all the powers their undeath has given them.

                           They also have been turned to good.

                           And, after some instants of hesitations, confusions, and information-gathering, they decided to react.
                           Larloch personally decided to help the Gnomes and Zouron to locate the Elder Brain and settle
                           definetly the Illithid problem, while his ex-liches and ex-vampire will take care of the bipedal squids on
                           Toril.

                           Those who don't know exactly who is Larloch and what are his powers and his capacities will soon
                           discover.

                           (OOC: I let you Edena describe what this will cause, but I think the New Umbran illithids life expectancy
                           is under 1 minute now.) 

                           Posts: 2 | Registered: Dec 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:38 AM                   

                           Note : Linnsul will not hesitate her bardic ability to entrance the prime minister, and suggest him to
                           sign : She really want her freedom, more than anything else. 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:48 AM                   

                           Well, nice to someone cared enough to annihilate the Slaadi in nuclear fires!  

                           The remaining Slaadi (Limbo inhabitants, didn't commit everyone, natch) decide now is the time to
                           release the Chaos Wave...sort of. All the Chaos Gates around Toril close with the sound of air
                           displacing. Anyone in New Umbra sees three things 1) a wave of magical Chaos beginning to engulf
                           the demiplane 2) A whole heapin' helpin' of Red, Blue, Green, Grey and Death Slaadi riding it in to
                           battle with the Illithids of New Umbra 3) a smaller contingent of greens and grays using their Chaos
                           shaping skills to protect the cute little Gnomes from the worst effects of the wave, and providing
                           magical overwatch (covering) fire.

                           Krytos the Death Slaadi commander leads from the front screaming "Typhoon!" the Slaadi code word
                           for bounding overwatch (one team moving forward and providing cover for another team that moves
                           forward of the first team and repeats the process, ad infinitum), they aren't interested in taking
                           territory, they're just killing any New Umbran Illithid they can see, doing a search for the Elder Brain to
                           kill it...hoping that if they do that; the silly Torilians might actually be able to make peace and not
                           destroy their world and screw up Limbo (well moreso than it already is).

                           After this action ALL Slaadi will return to Limbo and wait for the decisions of the world leaders, they
                           keep a scry out for anymore Toril-wide stupidity, like the Illithids of New Umbra trying to kill
                           everything, but seeing as nobody wants them they'll stay out and see to the maintainence and
                           strengthening of their plane. They will however make sure all the leaders know that they are welcome
                           in Limbo (peacefully) anytime.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 194 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:49 AM                   

                           HEY!

                           That was NOT my secret plot, Edena, and you know it!

                           I'm going to tell it to you all so you can KNOW the might of the Illithid.

                           IFirst of all, my Neo New Umbra was to be a new demiplane, NOT New Umbra transported to the
                           surface of Toril. Additionally, I did NOT intend to transport New Umbra to the surface of Toril until the
                           Phaerimm made the damn fool mistake of summoning the Elder Ones there.

                           So, yes, you have a chance now.

                           But it sure as hell isn't MY fault. ...

                           Angry Riot Gear 

                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:56 AM                   

                          Once again in the darkness hour of this world will the Angels of Hope Island walk again.
                          OOC: Been out of town on a trip.

                          Alzem stands from his place at the table, where he has watched all that has happened with growing
                          sadness, and sadness that has turned into a terrible righteous fury! "YOU! You who would cast this
                          world into darkness, we told you what would happen if you did this." At this Alzem's body expands and
                          grows until he stands at well over 30 ft in height, now you understand why he is called the Chief Solar,
                          second only to St. Cuthbert in power, as Iuz watches this he steps back and gasps in fear. Alzem looks
                          at the Kender and says in a voice that can be heard around Toril, "Do not fear you can go to our Island
                          and wait out this war, in safety if you wish, but before you go I would like to ask for your assistance in
                          this battle." 
                          At this the Kender replies "Will it hurt?" Alzem just smiles at the Kender and says "Maybe, but we will
                          not lie to you. In this fight you could be injured or even killed, but if you do die I will take you
                          somewhere that makes our island here seem like a forgotten ghetto." To this the Kender replies, "Yes.
                          Yes, we will help you." The Kender then turns to Iuz and sticks out his tongue "See even while you
                          preach for evil we have come to understand that evil can only win when good no longer fights."

                          Alzem smiles at the small warrior and says good then here is my task for you and your people. At this
                          Alzem bends over and whispers into his ear "I need you to locate the over brain located deep within
                          the earth, and do not fear we I will protect you from the Illithid attacks."

                          Next Alzem flies into the sky shining like a beacon of light for anyone to see, 


                          Alzem throws back his arms and in a voice that can be heard throughout this Crystal Sphere he Calls
                          "Come my Brethren, Darkness has risen and you have been called to shine upon this world." Alzem
                          then uses his bond to his master and Calls again "Master, I ask for your aid, you who are the bringer
                          of justice I call upon you. Send me our armies, so I may bring your long arm here to set things right!" 

                          After Alzem calls the first time blue portals beyond numbering open behind him and countless Angles pour
                          forth floating in the sky, each glowing so bright that it seems the sun once again shines upon Toril. After
                          Alzem calls to his Master once again countless portals open around Alzem but these portals are tinted in red,
                          for they are from another Sphere as St. Cuthbert answers his call.

                          Looking up into the sky Angles fly looking like the grains of sand on the beach. After this happens the
                          fighting on the planet pauses for a second as everyone feels a sense of awe, shaking them down to
                          their very core. Once again everyone man, woman, and child who is involved in this conflict hears
                          Alzem's voice. 

                          "We have never entered this fight for a reason, for when Angles war it is a terrible thing. We will only
                          battle those who do Evil, and this the Illithid have done. We shall not give quarter to them they shall
                          be destroyed to the last, never again shall their blood flow within this realm. We shall strike them down
                          here upon this planet, and the rivers shall flow red from their blood. We shall hunt them down within
                          the earth, where their corpses shall feed the fungus that spawned them. We shall destroy their
                          demi-plane and all who live there, until they are nothing more than a lesson in a history book, and
                          then with time not even that! To the city of shadows you would attack the Tecnomancy and then
                          demand that no one fight back, well you also shall be destroyed. So, you would see to flee to your
                          shadow plane, well do not fear we can follow you there and cast you out. Where will you hide when
                          there are no shadows? For you shall also know our FURY and join with those others who seek to
                          enslave others. Your time was in the past, and in the past you shall stay, lost, forgotten to the winds
                          of history"

                          With this Alzem utters one word a work that is heard throughout the multiverse. A word that brings
                          dread to all that hear it "Kill"

                          With this the Angles attack, like a tidal wave crashing upon the world they fall upon their foes with a
                          primordial fury striking them down where they stand. Those that seek to flee are cut down from the
                          back, those that stand and fight are slaughtered, and those that fall to their knees and beg for mercy
                          are executed on the spot. Any enemy that holds hostages is killed no matter the cost to the hostage.
                          Anyone trying to stop an Angel will be killed, there is no stopping this, one side or the other will face
                          obliteration.

                          Alzem flies in the air with hundreds of thousands on Angles. And gives them orders to destroy this
                          weapon the Illithid have used to darken he skies, The priests here are fighting it already assist them.

                          As Alzem watches the war raging below the only emotion on his face is one of determination and then
                          he begins to sing. It is a song taught by most of the churches that is taken up by the Angelic Hordes
                          but instead of inspiring joy, it is seen as it was truly meet to be seen :


                                                Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the Lord:
                                          He is trampling out the vintage where the grapes of wrath are stored;
                                            He hath loosed the fateful lightning of His terrible swift sword:
                                                              His truth is marching on.

                                            I have seen Him in the watch-fires of a hundred circling camps,
                                            They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps;
                                            I can read His righteous sentence by the dim and flaring lamps:
                                                               His day is marching on.

                                               I have read a fiery gospel writ in burnished rows of steel:
                                           "As ye deal with my contemners, so with you my grace shall deal;
                                              Let the Hero, born of woman, crush the serpent with his heel,
                                                             Since God is marching on."

                                             He has sounded forth the trumpet that shall never call retreat;
                                              He is sifting out the hearts of men before His judgment-seat:
                                               Oh, be swift, my soul, to answer Him! be jubilant, my feet!
                                                               Our God is marching on.

                                                 In the beauty of the lilies He was born across the sea,
                                                With a glory in his bosom that transfigures you and me:
                                               As he died to make men holy, let us die to make men free,
                                                              While God is marching on.


                          Alzem Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert

                          edit: stupid formatting

                          [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Alzem Dalcama ]


                          Posts: 534 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:09 AM                     

                           hmm and here I thought toril was a closed plane with the exception of the limbo and mind flayers...
                           and that the slaadi were more or less extinct on toril... darn *mutters* well I have an arsenal of
                           nuclear weapons as well as undead plague.. perhaps it is time soon to visit limbo hehehe

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:11 AM                      

                           *On the Intercom of the Control Room appear the face of the Gnome Representative, that saw the scene
                           through the communication device.*

                           "I, the Gnome Ambassador, urge the Prime Minister of not accepting the Yuan-ti's offer. They want a
                           blank check, and it is totally out of question to give these cold-hearted monsters a blank check (on
                           the other hand, a dud check, why not)."

                           "We want to say to the Yuan-ti that begging for their help is not an option, you either help us
                           voluntarily and without asking for anything, or shut up."

                           "We also want to say that their help is not needed, as we've received the help of a powerful ally. And
                           we have began to coordinate our elder-brain-destroying efforts with the Magocracy of Zouron. We need
                           noone's help as the magical and psionic barriers of the Illithids are broken one at a time in quick
                           succession."

                           "We finally want to say that if the Commonwealth was to accept the Yuan-Ti's offer, we would instantly
                           leave the Commonwealth."

                           "As a personal advice, if you sign this swindle, sign it in the name of Iuz, or in the name of Gargamel,
                           Witch-Prince of the Smurves, or something equally false and invalid."

                           *The Gnome Rep, who is a high-level wizard, wish that if the Prime Minister sign the yuan-ti's contract,
                           he sign it in the name of Gargamel, Witch-Prince of the Smurves.*

                           "Yuan-ti, now. What's next, the Bullywugs ?" *Mumble, mumble* 

                           Posts: 1491 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:12 AM                  


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:

                                 You can win, if you obtain this aid.

                                 They are:

                                 The Deep Illithid
                                 The Sharn and Sigilian Mages
                                 The Slaadi
                                 The Angels of Hope Island and it's people
                                 The elves of Northern Maztica 
                                 Bran's Druids
                                 The Faerie and their Dragon allies
                                 The Unseelie
                                 And perhaps others that have slipped my mind - Balor has posted, but has not assumed
                                 control of any power.


                           As of this writing, it seems we have the Angels, some uber-liches, the yuan-ti, and the Slaadi on our
                           side. 

                           Also, I believe Edena that you said yesterday the Umbral Illithid were attacking the
                           newly-"brainwashed" Deep Illithid because they hated what had happened to them through that spell.
                           Thus, the Deep Illithid (who we were helping in the Underdark) should also be on our side, correct? 

                           I cannot speak for any of the other groups, of course, but perhaps I can try to speak with them. Is
                           there any way to psionically contact the newly resurrected Queen? Perhaps a joint visit between myself
                           and her, to the Northern Island, would sway the minds of the elves there to join our side. 

                           I have no intention of turning down any offer she might make, this time. It's time I made a little
                           restitution myself. Perhaps the sight of the Queen and I united for a common cause, combined with
                           my pledge that they shall have to hide from us no more, would be enough to sway them into lending
                           their High Magics to our side. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Piratecat 
     Administrator 
     Member # 158 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:15 AM                   

                          Closed for length, and continued here:

http://66.34.55.203/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=29&t=000264&p= 

                          Posts: 4261 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                  This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18    


                Topic Closed 




                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 1) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                                     Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:28 AM                      

                           Due to the instability of huge threads, the Moderator has closed the first thread.

                           I am creating this thread to continue the IR.

                           Please continue your posts here.

                           I have transferred the 9 or 10 posts from the temporary thread that was set up to this one: they can
                           be found below.

                           READ THE LAST TWO PAGES OF POSTS FROM THE NOW CLOSED IR THREAD, PLEASE.
                           WHAT IS SAID IN THOSE POSTS IS EXTREMELY CRUCIAL TO THE IR SITUATION.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:38 AM                      

                          This is Edena.
                          I have transferred all of the posts from the other thread to this one, and they are below.
                          We can now resume the IR thread here.

                          - - - - -

                          Piratecat 
                          Administrator 
                          Member # 158 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:14 AM 

                          continues from http://66.34.55.203//ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=29&t=000263&p=18

                          --------------------

                          - Piratecat, EN-Board President

                          "A cat that good, you don't eat all at once."


                          Posts: 4244 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: Dec 2000 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - -

                          Bagguns 
                          Member 
                          Member # 523 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:19 AM 

                          I would just like to point out Edena, that we opened Chaos Gates on the PLANE of New Umbra and that
                          if New Umbra was transferred to Toril (against the wishes of the Illithid player...bad Edena ) then the
                          Chaos gate didn't happen but the Slaadi assault did. If it's still in it's own demiplane then ignore this
                          and proceed as usual.

                          Cheers

                          --------------------

                          Evolve or Die.

                          Entropy Sucks.


                          Posts: 192 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - -

                          Forrester 
                          Member 
                          Member # 2760 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:31 AM 

                          Zouron, if you do ANYTHING to distract the Slaadi from their fight against the Umbral Illithid, I will
                          personally rip off your testicles and give them to my humanoid wife to wear as earrings. 

                          DO NOT PROLONG THIS WAR. 

                          Forrester
                          Peacemaker 

                          Posts: 702 | Registered: Mar 2001 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - -

                          zouron 
                          Member 
                          Member # 3707 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:44 AM 

                          afterwards Forrester afterwards, I have the same dislike for outsiders you have for elves.

                          But since I am delaying my own ideas against the slaadi perhaps you help me afterwards to finish
                          them off? *winks*

                          --------------------

                          Alone is something we all are only far away voices breaks the silence whom wish to escape this
                          labyrinth of loneliness
                          we fumble our way, but finds nothing because here are no walls 
                          only the fear's angst keeps us apart

                          Posts: 168 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - -

                          Semirhage 
                          Member 
                          Member # 8099 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:45 AM 

                          A fierce debate rages at the center of the Unseelie Court in Faerie. Valkys, having left Toril
                          immediately after he saved the eladrin, argues with the other Dukes and Duchesses over the role of
                          the Unseelie in this war on Toril. 

                          He tries to convince them of the need to eradicate all of the outside forces on Toril. So far it has been
                          a futile effort. For some reason the hosts of evil dragons and Unseelie creatures have no desire to
                          rush to the aid of good creatures. The general consensus is, "Let the Seelie handle it, if they will."

                          Valkys pauses for a moment, receiving a report of all that has happened from a spy on Toril. He gasps
                          and explains the new situation. Toril has always been a good hunting ground. There is less dissent,
                          yet still there is not total agreement. In fact, he still doesn't have a majority. 

                          He curses, he despairs, and he appeals to a higher power. He contacts Oberon himself. The blinding
                          agony of the mental contact is too much at first and he feels all of his memories and feelings being
                          pulled out of him and assimilated by his Lord. VERY WELL VALKYS. YOUR POINT IS WELL TAKEN. THE
                          UNSEELIE AND THEIR ALLIES WILL AID THE PEOPLE OF TORIL. 

                          Valkys feels his mind and body surge with new power as Oberon's favor flows through him. A newly
                          made Prince of the Unseelie Court, he looks about and orders the Unseelie hordes to attack their
                          enemies on Toril. The Deep Illithid will be the primary target, but a full 1/3 of the force is assigned to
                          defend them from other powers. A scouting force of dragons and balor-like Fey will search for the Elder
                          Brain.

                          The Unseelie Host moves through the Plane of Shadow to reach Toril and begins the attack, led by
                          Dukes of the Court. Valkys returns to the Council to announce that their aid has arrived, from the
                          Unseelie that once occupied Toril. 

                          Posts: 32 | Registered: Oct 2001 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - - 

                          Aloïsius 
                          Member 
                          Member # 2977 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:46 AM 

                          OoC : (the "contract" handed to the prime minister is really a check, for a value of 100 000 000 GP.)
                          Yuan-Ti are nothing if realist. 

                          Posts: 355 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - - 

                          Joren 
                          Member 
                          Member # 1869 
                          posted December 07, 2001 08:54 AM 

                          (My apologies for delayed posting - been working long hours...)

                          Ao appears in the skies above Toril, as well as in Realmspace around Toril. He appears... sad. Then,
                          he speaks:

                          HEAR ME NOW.

                          THE CELESTIAL ARMIES HAVE JOINED THE FIELD OF BATTLE.

                          IT IS ONLY A MATTER OF TIME UNTIL THE INFERNAL HORDES MUST ENTER THE FRAY.

                          YOU ARE ON THE BRINK...

                          ILLITHID, CONSIDER WHAT YOU ARE DOING. 
                          YOU ARE AMONG MY MOST INTELLIGENT CREATIONS. 
                          YOU KNOW THAT THIS COURSE WILL LEAD TO ARMAGEDDON.

                          YOU RAPIDLY APPROACH THE POINT OF NO RETURN . . .

                          Then, the voice grows louder, blotting out all sounds of battle, all psionic or magical activities, all...
                          until only Ao is heard. Ao sounds angry.

                          I AM TASKED WITH MONITORING THIS EXISTENCE.

                          I CANNOT PERMIT THIS REALMSPACE TO ENDANGER THE REST OF THE MULTIVERSE.

                          IF THIS CONTINUES BEYOND THE BRINK, I SHALL HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO TERMINATE THIS
                          EXISTENCE.

                          IF YOU INSIST ON ANNIHILATION, IT SHALL ULTIMATELY BE BY MY HAND ALONE.

                          AO HAS SPOKEN. YOU MUST DECIDE.

                          - - - - -

                          (ooc) Here is the reasoning behind Ao's statements. Much of this is known to the educated forces
                          currently at war.

                          The prime material is a fulcrum upon which the planes sit. The fundamental forces that make up the
                          multiverse vie for power on the prime material - an even playing field. If the prime material plane is
                          annihilated, the planar forces will war directly with each other.

                          Furthermore, Torilian power (as well as power from other realms) helps keep certain natural forces in
                          check (i.e. the Elder Gods, Tharizdun, etc...). Just as Ao is a natural force which supports existence,
                          there are natural forces which oppose existence (the Elder Gods are one such manifestation). Part of
                          the purpose of Toril is to assist in holding back these fundamental forces of destruction. Without Toril,
                          the balance tips in favor of those forces, and thus existence is threatened everywhere.

                          This is not to say that if Toril is no more, the Elder Gods, Tharizdun, et. al. will automatically win. It just
                          means they take one step closer to complete freedom. 

                          Posts: 22 | Registered: Feb 2001 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - - 

                          DocMoriartty 
                          Member 
                          Member # 8593 
                          posted December 07, 2001 09:04 AM 

                          The Sharn and Sigilians have watched all of this and are not sure how to react. At this point all damage
                          has been undone and it would be a great crime to allow everything to be destroyed a second time.

                          We act.

                          A crack is opened in the blocked crystal sphere of Toril just long enough for us to use it. Others could
                          enter and exit as well but we only open it for a matter of moments and without warning.

                          Into that crack we send the other twelve Sharn and Sigilian strike teams that locked off the elven
                          crystal shards. 1200 sharn and sigilian mages.

                          They do two things.

                          The Sigilian mages are going to join the gnomes and everyone else in beating down the elder brains
                          defenses as well as the defenses of the City of Shade.

                          The defenses do not need to be beaten down too far though.

                          Once they are broken down enough the Sharn act. The Sharn are masters of dimensional portals.
                          Once the way is open dozens of sharn reach through small portals and "borrow" micro-nukes from
                          technocracy holds.

                          Once we have those weapons they are armed and the sharn reach again through dimensional holes
                          and drop them around the elder brain as well as all through the city of Shade. The bombs dropped on
                          the city of Shade are dropped on the plane of shadows side so that the city feels the full effect.

                          If any of this is not possible then the Sharn and Sigilians instead join the general fight against the
                          illithids while at the same time using every power we have to lock off the Toril crystal sphere within
                          time. We are willing to do anything to keep the city of Shade from being able to bring the ancient
                          netherese into the present.

                          Moriartty Belros himself is going to do something different. He is an archmage and WAS a 2E
                          wildmage. He is going to find himself a nice safe place to watch the whole thing unfold. He is one of
                          the last of a short lived breed of mage who reveled in pure chaos. 

                          If the chaos wave is ever sucessfully unleashed on Toril Moriartty will attempt to grab it, control it, and
                          use it to engulf the Illithids new resident demilayer and drop it in the deepest depths of limbo. Let us
                          see how well the ordered minds and society of the elder brain does when immersed in pure chaos. 

                          Posts: 139 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001 | IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 35) The Second IR*

- - - - - 

                          Bagguns 
                          Member 
                          Member # 523 
                          posted December 07, 2001 09:07 AM 

                          Actually Moriartty, we already Chaos Wave'd the demiplane of New Umbra, just waiting for some effect
                          explanations by Edena...you're more than welcome to add your power to the wave however.

                          [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                          --------------------

                          Evolve or Die.

                          Entropy Sucks.


                          Posts: 192 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000 | IP: Logged 

                          - - - - - 

                          DocMoriartty 
                          Member 
                          Member # 8593 
                          posted December 07, 2001 09:15 AM 

                          I have not been on since yesterday in the afternoon so I missed a lot. It seems my lack of attention
                          after closing the crystal sphere has caused some problems and given some help.

                          Originally posted by Bagguns:

                          Actually Moriartty, we already Chaos Wave'd the demiplane of New Umbra, just waiting for some effect
                          explanations by Edena...you're more than welcome to add your power to the wave however.

                          [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                          Posts: 139 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001

                          [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:50 AM                      

                           Rulings: 

                           My apologies to Riot Gear. I erred, mistaking your intent.
                           Unfortunately, the mistake cannot be taken back or rectified ... it must be played out now.

                           Ao cannot stop the war. I have kept the Gods out of this, and Ao must also remain neutral.
                           Ao is free to give advice and warnings, but not to act.

                           - - -

                           The illithid of New Umbra were able to successfully transfer their demi-plane to Toril before the Slaadi
                           could set off a Chaos Wave in it.

                           Now, the Slaadi could set off a Chaos Wave against it now, but said Chaos Wave would affect all of
                           Realmspace.

                           The choice is yours.

                           - - -

                           There are too many people attempting Planar Travel for any restraints to hold up.
                           All attempts to block Planar Travel fail; excepting only that the Sigilians can block the portals from
                           Realmspace to Sigil and vice versa.

                           - - -

                           I would like to point out that the Technocracy has not yet agreed to pay the Yuan-Ti for their help; I
                           must assume the Yuan-Ti are NOT helping yet because they have not been paid.
                           The Gnomes, indeed, have apparently advised the Technocracy not to pay the Yuan-Ti.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:59 AM                      

                           Ok, then I jump into the fray as described above. Including Moriartty himself sitting back and waiting
                           to act if the Chaos wave is unleashed. 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Aloïsius 
     Member 
     Member # 2977 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:00 AM                      

                           OoC, To Joren:
                           Illithids do not belongs to Toril, they come frome another material plane, and were not the creation of
                           Ao. In fact, Ao has only created the place where lies Toril. All the further creation were the work of
                           Selûne and Shar, and then the other gods and godesses.
                           As for the problem of fiends reacting to the angels intervention, it is very unlikely, because of the
                           blood wars between the Devils and the Demons. Be sure they will watch with delight the destruction, as
                           each time hate push beings against each other, it strengthens them, but I doubt they will interfere.
                           And by the way, why did Ao interfere now, and not before ? That's not consistent.
                           As for asking the Illithids to act in a way that would prevent Armaggedon... They are trying to destroy
                           Toril and bring Armaggedon on it, as this place threatens their way of life (at least, with the NeoIllithids
                           and the converted LG deep illithids, that's how they see it).
                           However, if the problem is the angels intervention, they should know it, and be able to act accordingly,
                           coming back to their home plane. 

                           I will soon quit my computer for week end, and won't be here before Sunday evening. I will let Gez
                           lead my camps. 

                           Posts: 356 | From: Montpellier, France | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:02 AM                      

                           Ok, then I jump into the fray as described above. The Sharn and Sigilians who were attempting to
                           keep Toril closed will join their fellows so all 13 strike groups are working together on this.

                           Including Moriartty himself sitting back and waiting to act if the Chaos wave is unleashed.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: DocMoriartty ]


                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:03 AM                      

                           (this post saved for possible future use)

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:05 AM                      

                           No, no Chaos Wave then...just killing Illithids and then going back to Limbo after the mop up is
                           completed, also the following that I posted back on the opther thread before I realized you created
                           this one.

                           POST FROM OTHER THREAD FOR EDENA:

                           You tell some one to watch their mouth because they don't speak for everyone and they chomp at the
                           bit to annihilate your entire race, what is Toril coming to?  

                           You make plain to everyone that after the Illithids are taken care of you're leaving and they decide to
                           take the battle to your home plane, mages are so touchy!  

                           Anyways, I guess it's time for Operation: Fortress Limbo.

                           The Slaadi who have stayed behind to "garrison" Limbo begin to use Chaos shaping in order to fortify
                           the plane from counterattack by the Umbral Illithid.

                           1) We change the "natural laws" of the plane to make it harder (trying for impossible) to use psionic
                           powers in Limbo

                           2) All Slaadi "cities" are protected by four-fold elemental spheres, passable to those with Chaos
                           shaping better than the Slaadi (good luck) or those the Slaadi decide to let through.

                           3) Likely entry points are bathed in roiling seas of Chaos...have a nice swim! (Not inside the cities
                           though)

                           4) Use of Ethereal plane to enter the plane will automatically be detected and pinpointed by
                           inahbitants of Limbo.

                           5) Wards and innate spell powers are used to set up traps just outside of the Chaos Seas and secure
                           areas inside the cities, Slaadi may pass these wards but no other.

                           --------------------

                           Evolve or Die.

                           Entropy Sucks.


                           Posts: 194 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:21 AM                        

                           well edena you know my troops plan, piece through the defence with all we got sorta one point
                           blitzkrieger, straight into center, detonate whatever we have left at the time of the finding the general
                           location of the elder brain, and blast everything off giving usself minimum time to get away through
                           magic/psionic/whatever. and no concern is shown to other forces... this needs to be won at all cost...
                           and my character personally see that it does happened.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:26 AM                         

                           I have missed much in sleep...
                           The Deep Illithid and their former thralls have been fighting against the Umbran Illithid from the very
                           start... and doing little else, as indicated earlier. 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:27 AM                      

                           Edena, do not forget that all of my Maurt's are still on the Island there to protect it. Also those people
                           on the Island are not called to fight in this war, they went to the Island for peace and we will not ask
                           them to leave it to enter a war. Let them live out their lives in peace. Also we will start bringing in our
                           Crystal Golumns to fight the Illithid. Also any Brain Moles that we can locate we will send to thier
                           demi-plane to assualt them.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Alzem Dalcama ]


                           Posts: 534 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:14 AM                         

                           Let see. The forces massed against the Umbran Illithids are:
                           *The illusory Slaadi, Chaos Beasts, Titans, Eladrins and Djinni (even if they're illusory, the deal real
                           damages to the mindflayed mindflayers);
                           *The Gnomes, with their strike team of technodruids, technorangers, paladins, illusionist wizards,
                           clerics and golems;
                           *The Magocracy of Zouron, with (former ?) undead and wizards;
                           *The real Slaadi;
                           *The real Eladrins;
                           *The Archons led by Alzem;
                           *The NeoIllithids;
                           *The converted Deep Illithids;
                           *The Sharn;
                           *The Sigillians;
                           *"The" Larloch and his buddies;
                           *and others that I forget.

                           The Illithids that havn't retreated to defend the Elder Brain are assaulted by the forces of the
                           Technomancy, the Reborn Elves, and in fact most everyone who happen to be near a mindflayer.

                           Seeing that, the Yuan-ti perform a quick computation. Then, they try to estimate the amount of relics,
                           artifacts, magic items, and lore arcane, divine or psionic in the vault of New Umbra. They decide to
                           engage the Illithids here, even if the Prime Minister didn't sign the paper. They want to be the first to
                           loot New Umbra.

                           Meanwhile, another power, that was unnoticed until now, react. These strange creatures have always
                           been the concurrent of the illithids. Their exact goals are unknow, as their mind have always been to
                           alien to be understood by the other races, and noone never successfully communicated with them, but
                           one can estimate their current objective is similar to the Yuan-ti's one. So, the Cloacker enter in the
                           dance, passing through the Plane of Shadow to attack the (few remaining) umbran illithids.


                           The gnomes, since they now have Larloch's help, can coordinate their action with Zouron. They have
                           their own nuclear warhead, and are protected by nondetection, mindblank, invisibility and obscure
                           object spells, but Larloch, thanks to the Gnome Rep, have localized them and sent one of his lich to
                           their side, as well as another to the side of Zouron's strike team. The former-undead, still part of
                           Larloch's mental net, provide both sides (and of course Mister L) with the informations they need to
                           coordinate their strike.


                           The Lathanderite church reincarnate or raise their fallen members, and gather informations as well as
                           forces for the next move. They are suspicious of the Shade, and think that there will not be enough
                           illithids for everyone that want to squish some squid.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:34 AM                      

                           Suddenly on Toril, a portal opens from The Plane Of Shadow and an enormous nightwalker comes
                           from within, his shape of absolute darkness, emanting an aura of emptiness and cold. He sends a
                           telepathic message to the all forces on Toril, suddenly all hear his voice and feel like an icicle piercing
                           through their very hearts:
                           KNOW THAT EVERYONE THAT SHALL ASSAULT THE PLANE OF SHADOW WILL MEET OURS, SHADOW`S,
                           RESPONSE FOR LONG AGO NETHERESE MADE A PACT WITH OUR RULERS AND THEY THEMSELVES
                           BECAME A CREATURES OF THE SHADOW. THEREFORE WE WILL DEPLOY A FORCE TO PROTECT THE CITY
                           OF THE SHADES.

                           power level of shadows protecting city of the Shades-40, 200 if Shadowlords( who rule the plane)
                           declare total war. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:41 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:

                                 power level of shadows protecting city of the Shades-40, 200 if Shadowlords( who rule
                                 the plane) declare total war.


                           You must be new to this  . For obvious reasons, you don't get to declare your own power level, my
                           good man . . . and/or set it equal or greater to the most powerful forces currently in this war. That's up
                           to Edena The Exhausted to do. 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:46 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Gez:
                                 Let see. The forces massed against the Umbran Illithids are:
                                 *The illusory Slaadi, Chaos Beasts, Titans, Eladrins and Djinni (even if they're illusory,
                                 the deal real damages to the mindflayed mindflayers);
                                 *The Gnomes, with their strike team of technodruids, technorangers, paladins,
                                 illusionist wizards, clerics and golems;
                                 *The Magocracy of Zouron, with (former ?) undead and wizards;
                                 *The real Slaadi;
                                 *The real Eladrins;
                                 *The Archons led by Alzem;
                                 *The NeoIllithids;
                                 *The converted Deep Illithids;
                                 *The Sharn;
                                 *"The" Larloch and his buddies;
                                 *and others that I forget.



                           Um, there are *quite* a few Humanoids down there helping out as well  . Now that the Netherese
                           idiots are gone, the only threat left is the Illithid, and we are going at them full-force. You'll need our
                           psionics to help shield you from the evil squid-heads (as opposed to the good squid-heads, sorry
                           about the racial slur!). 

                           Yes, they are more powerful psionically than we are, but with the combined forces of our psioncists, the
                           Deep Illithid, and the NeoIllithid, I think we are their psionic equals. And with the combined might of
                           everyone else fighting them . . . they can't stand for long. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Larloch the Former
     UltraLich 
     Member 
     Member # 8874 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:46 AM                     

                           Edena, I, Larloch, use my arcane power to destroy each magical or psionical protections around the
                           Elder Brain. Those of my liches that were good in illusion or enchantment help strengthen the gnomish
                           spells that makes the illithid brain insane and makes it see enemies everywhere. As soon as no more
                           protections are left, I'll engage it in mental combat, in order to prevent it from coordinating its illithids
                           and give it the headach of its life. Normally, it won't be able to sense the golem burrowing their wat
                           into its neurons.

                           The pain, confusion, and illusions of the brain should much confuse the umbran illithids, who should
                           be far less effective, and really confused by the contradictory or illogical orders, and by the illusions
                           they sense through their constant telepathy with the brain.

                           Meanwhile, two of my liches works to coordinate the action of Zouron's strike team and the gnome
                           strike team (I think that the fact the gnomes were the first to go in the illithid lairs, and that they used
                           spells to prevent the illithids from discovering them make them nearer to their objective than
                           Zouron's, so I'll concentrate on them).

                           My living elder vampires and my other living liches and various living undead are eradicating all
                           non-good mindflayer on Toril, the Astral plane, the Ethereal plane, the Shadow plane, and New Umbra.

                           As soon as the Evil Illithids are eradicated from Realmspace, I'll start to watch very carefully the
                           Shades, the Phaerimms, the Unseely and the other evil factions. After all, I'm neutral good, now.

                           By the way, some questions, as it's not clear. It seems every underground creature has had its evil
                           extirped. So, the phaerimm and independant beholders (we haven't seen them much), notably,
                           should be good now. As the phaerimm that were not in the underground were in space, fighting the
                           elves, and have seemingly been vaporized, should we consider the evil phaerimm are no a minority ?

                           ((OOC: I also wonder about the duergar and derros, probably good also. Noone played them, so, if I
                           contact them, could I get to play them ? Were derros annihilated when "the sun raised inside Toril", or
                           have them lost their sunlight vulnerability ? And by the way, I assume my vampires don't suffer from
                           sunlight, now that they're alive, yet still with their vampire powers (much like the elves keeped their
                           ghostly or spectrely powers, even after been resurrected).)) 

                           Posts: 2 | Registered: Dec 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 07, 2001 12:18 PM                      

                           Well Shadows are the natives of The Plane of Shadow( I know this isn`t exactly canon D@D) and
                           Edena listed the powers of Slaadi, Demons, Devils, Faerie etc at around 200 max. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 12:29 PM                         

                           The Bullywugs prophetised by the Gnome Rep, have sensed too that Toril was under threat of
                           destruction. Havin been smartered by the Rituals of the Four Churches, they quickly created some
                           weapons. And now, the bullywugs are ready to save Toril. Now, the bullywugs sail in their "glorious"
                           improvised spelljammers, and head toward the Elven Fleet of Vengeance, in order to destroy it before
                           they can erase all life on Toril.

                           Well, even if they've been smartered by the Ritual, they are Bullywugs, no ?

                           Assuming their barely flying water lilies (yes, that's what they used for spelljammer) are able to reach
                           space, only to see that all spacial combat is ended since a long time, they'll crash back in their marsh
                           and wonder why they still sense danger.

                           OOC: Yes, I thought we needed a small comical relief to shield the young spectators from all the gory
                           violence of the screen as the squidboys are smashed, squished, toasted, dissolved, disintegrated,
                           blasted, and otherwise machine-gunned. We don't want that thread to be restricted to the less than 18
                           years because of the mass slaughter of obnoxious anthroquadropii. Call that a discreet interlude. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 01:44 PM                         

                           Questions:

                           Since all creatures in the Underdark have been cleaned of all evil and hatred (and thus turned to good
                           alignment):

                           Are there still Drow ? Last time I heard of them, they were in the ships of the Elves (vaporized) and
                           those of the humanoids (vaporized also). Normally, all drows are dead. If there was some hidden in
                           the underdark, they are logically now of good alignment. Lolth and her underlings are gonna be very
                           pissed -- but well, she's nothing more in the Realms. Eilistraee will get her place in the hierarchy. If
                           there's no more drows, Lolth is dead also. Other creatures that worship her, driders and chitines, live in
                           the Underdark...

                           Speaking of deities, most of the power base for Shar was the humanoids (when they were still evil and
                           light-hating), and she has lost them after the 7-year war. Now that all underdark denizens (we can
                           estimate that this is 85% of the remnant of her followers) are good, they won't continue to worship
                           her. Shar will probably be downranked to lesser power, and this will in all likelihood weaken her Shadow
                           Weave, and thus weaken the magic of the Shade (a good number of them use the Shadow Weave).

                           The beholders (those that were not enslaved by phaerimm) will probably join the mess, and do what
                           they could to restore peace and order. They've probably heard of what has happened through their spy
                           networks (in thieves guilds, for example), and will probably be interested also by the treasure of the
                           illithids.

                           This question is important for druids (and technodruids, hehe): all creatures on Toril gained 3 points in
                           Intelligence. Does this include animals (who would so have between 4 and 5 Int) ? Has it awakened
                           vermins (no Int score) and oozes (no Int score) to sentience (the oozes are said to have been
                           sentient before the Elder Elemental God (or was it Juiblex ? Bah, they're all aliases for avatars of
                           Tharizdun) absorbed their intellect and consciousness to become the god he is. So, it is possible that
                           they have gained sentience back (it will be very strange to have to deal with intelligent gelatinous
                           cubes or giant centipedes). Same questions for constructs ? That's less likely, because they are not
                           living, but well... Maybe the objects animated by wandering ravids over the times would benefit from
                           that, rather than golems ? And what about sentient golems (Alias, the gemstone golems, the tomb
                           tappers) ? Have they received the Int bonus also ?


                           End of questions.


                           Since the creature of the Plane of Shadow are protecting the Shadovars (I've heard it's the name of
                           the citizen of Shade), the Lathanderite considers what they will need to fight them. After all, Shadow
                           creatures are often undead, bring despair, and are associated to darkness (ooc: the WotC designers
                           don't seems to think that shadow is made of light and darkness in equal portion, otherwise there
                           would have been Brightlands as well as Darklands in the PoS), all things that Lathander opposes to.
                           Furthermore, if Shar's power -- and more importantly, the size of her clergy -- have effectively been
                           reduced, the fight will not be as tough as it would have been otherwise. However, they are not eager to
                           fight, they need to recover their magical strengthes, and they want their allies to have their full
                           abilities too.

                           The gnomes are occupied with the illithids, but once the mindflaying threat is ended, if the Netherese
                           needs to be destroyed, they will gleefully attack them. After all, gnomes were enslaved by the Netheril
                           arcanists, and they don't have kind feelings toward the survivor of Netheril.

                           If a coalition is made against Shade, the Yuan-ti will offer their help again. And, if the Shade are
                           losing even without their help, they will engage the combat against them to loot their arcane lore, just
                           like what they did with the Illithids.

                           The reaction of other survivors of Netheril, Larloch, the nation of Halruaa and the one of Nimbral, are
                           less previsible, but we can guess Larloch will act against the Shades (he's good, now), and it's possible
                           the other also (out of greed for the Shadovar's secrets, or out of fear that they would have to obey to
                           the Shades' rules). However, they could as well decide to join the Shade "as good old fellows of the
                           Mighty Netheril" (fearing that the Shade are more powerful than them, and thinking that it's better to
                           join them voluntarily than to be forced into slavery, or out of lust for the arcane knowledge of the
                           Shadovar they could grab by working with them).

                           As for the position of the Cloakers in a fight against the Shade, it's totally unknown. They are being
                           from the Plane of Shadow too, but they've never allied or communicated with any other race. Noone
                           can say if they'll attack one side, the other, or just ignore the events.


                           For Edena or new players, here are the other possible factions that have not been claimed:

                           Aaracokra
                           Alaghi ?
                           Araneas
                           Asabi ?
                           The Beast Lord of Dekanter (another powerful spellcaster, probably good now, leading an army of
                           gargoyles, modified goblins, and other creatures such as beholders, illithids, and various humanoids)
                           Independant Beholders
                           Bullywugs (if someone is masochist enough to play them) 
                           Chitines (probably chaotic good, now...) ?
                           Independant Constructs (gemstone golems, tomb tappers, possible other sentient constructs -- see
                           "questions" above)
                           Doppelgangers
                           Dragonkin
                           Subterraneans Dwarves (Derros, Duergar, Urdunnir)
                           Firenewt (probably not numerous nor powerful enough to be played)
                           Ghaunadan (now good-aligned, and leading sentient oozes ?)
                           Giants (several factions here)
                           Giant Eagles and Owls
                           Gibberlings ? (please tell me no) 
                           Grells
                           Grimlock (or are them among Forrester's humanoids ?) 
                           Groundling ?
                           Hags
                           Harpy ?
                           Kuo-toa (probably neutral good, now...)
                           Locathah
                           Meazel ?
                           Medusa ?
                           Merfolk
                           Minotaurs (à la dragonlance ?)
                           Naga (but we can assume some are sided with the yuan-ti)
                           Pterafolk ?
                           Quaggoth (probably neutral good, now) ?
                           Sahuagin
                           Shalarin ?
                           Siv ?
                           Sphinx ?
                           Stinger ?
                           Triton
                           Umber Hulk (probably chaotic good, now...)
                           Winter wolves and worgs (they're not subterranean -- so still evil -- and are quite smart)
                           Wemic ? 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:12 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Gez:
                                 Questions:

                                 Are there still Drow ? Last time I heard of them, they were in the ships of the Elves
                                 (vaporized) and those of the humanoids (vaporized also).
                                 ...

                                 Speaking of deities, most of the power base for Shar was the humanoids (when they
                                 were still evil and light-hating), and she has lost them after the 7-year war. 


                           You just don't know your history, do you!

                           The Humanoid ships went Ethereal as the nukes were hitting; they are all quite alive. 

                           The Humanoids in general numbered, before this last war, 250,000,000 strong. We survived the
                           7-years war, and survived quite well, thank you. 

                           And the vast majority of my people are secular in faith, preferring to worship at the altars of
                           technology, science, and psionics. Shar Schmar. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 36) The Second IR*

Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:23 PM                      

                           FOUL DO YOU THINK THAT ONLY SHAR AND SHADES REPRESENT THE FORCES OF ETERNAL NIGHT?!
                           BEHOLD, FOR THE SHADOW PLANE STRETCHES THROUGH THE ENTIRE MULTIVERSE AND BEYOND! THERE
                           ARE OTHER GODS OF DARKNESS IN THE MULTIVERSE, WHO TAKE SHELTER IN OUR PLANE, FOR THE
                           POWER OF THE SHADOW WEAVE COMES FROM THE SHADOW PLANE THROUGH SHAR TO TORIL, NOT
                           DIRECTLY FROM HERSELF. THERE ARE ALSO MANY OTHER SHADES THAN NETHERESE, FROM DIFFRENT
                           CRYSTAL SPHERES, AND TREMBLE FOR THE MIGHTY SHADOW DRAGONS ARE ALSO A KIND OF SHADES,
                           AND THERE ARE EVEN SHADOWFIENDS, FORMER DEVILS AND DEMONS WHO BECAME TIRED OF
                           BLOODWAR AND MERGED THEIR VERY BEING WITH SHADOWSTUFF. SHADOW PLANE IS ALSO DIRECTLY
                           CONNECTED WITH NEGATIVE ENERGY PLANE SO THERE ARE MANY UNDEATH AMONG US, ESPECIALLY
                           POWERFUL LICHES WHO MASTERED THE SHADOW MAGIC. SINCE IT IS OUR HOME TERRITORY I
                           ESTIMATE THAT FULL FORCES OF TWO PLANES WOULD HAVE TO UNITE TO HAVE ANY HOPE OF
                           CONQUERING THE SHADOW PLANE SO BETTER BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR WORDS MY DEAR FRIEND GEZ. 

                           FOR DARKNESS WAS THE BEGINNING OF ALL AND IT SHALL BE THE END!! 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:45 PM                         

                           "The Technocratic Commonwealth cannot, and will not, be blackmailed by the Yuan-Ti. If you choose
                           to fight, good for you, we look forward to seeing you at the table of the first World Council, but if you
                           do not, you can go back to where ever it is you came from... As far as I'm concerned, all those
                           desiring to be free from tyrannical rule are obligated to fight against these creatures."

                           As for our forces, we continue to fight bitterly.

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 04:29 PM                      

                           We are absolutely not giving up. Edena, check your e-mail. Carefully this time.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 04:30 PM                      

                           We are absolutely not giving up. Edena, check your e-mail. Carefully this time.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:24 PM                      

                           The preliminaries:

                           Larloch.
                           Let us say a 1st level mage has a grasp of basic arithmetic.
                           A 9th level mage has mastered Algebra.
                           An 18th level mage has learned basic Calculus.
                           The greatest of the Phaerimm passed Differential Equations and went into Quantum Physics.
                           Larloch did that, 4000 years ago.
                           I leave it to your imagination where he is now.

                           The hundreds of liches he has under utter domination come with him, and behind them comes a
                           shadow host, a host of darkness, all the beings of the Necropolis of Larloch.

                           Larloch was just about the most anti-social being on Toril.
                           The Chosen themselves feared him, and they stated He Is One of Those Things One Leaves Alone.

                           Larloch had been sitting in silent fury, preparing to wreak vengeance on those who were shaking his
                           cave, and making the racket, outside.

                           Even the Humanoid Alliance and Technocracy left him alone (it was determined that if a nuclear missile
                           was fired at his cave, it would simply turn around and unerringly strike the people who sent it.)

                           Larloch was so powerful he was beyond good or evil, living in a world beyond the grasp of any but the
                           greatest of the phaerimm.

                           The primary effect of the High Ritual of the Four Churches was not to turn him to good, but ... to make
                           him a social creature.
                           Larloch, as if he had donned a Helm of Opposition, becomes one of Toril's most social creatures.

                           The horrific figure of Larloch, which screams power of such magnitude that the greatest of mages cower
                           in fear, appears in the war chamber of the Technocracy, along with his hundreds of liches, facing the
                           leader of the Technocracy, awesome and lordly and utterly terrible.

                           Then, he bows, and says:

                           A pleasure to meet you, old chap. How can we be of service?

                           I must presume Larloch and his liches join with Zouron and the gnomes, and everyone else, in their
                           massive push to find the Elder Brain of the illithid.

                           Larloch does send one message to Zouron. By telepathy, he says:

                           I say, my good man, please divest ((get rid)) yourself of the ability to launch the Undeath Plague. A
                           useless bit of necromancy, that.

                           The request is given lightly, even jovially, but it is given with finality that would make Edena (who is
                           121st level) cower in fear ... the request will not be made twice.

                           - - -

                           (the following is based upon a post from the now closed thread)

                           There is a place in the Cosmos called Mount Celestia, and there the celestials reside.
                           Amidst it's sea of Holy Water, Mount Celestia rises uncountable miles into the blue sky, with it's white
                           clouds.
                           And up there, beyond that blue, above the clouds, lays the Seventh Heaven.
                           Nobody who has ever gone there has ever returned, and it is said the supreme Good resides there.

                           From that sky a light grows.
                           The light reaches down through Mount Celestia, through the Astral, through the Prime, to illuminate
                           the Prime Minister of the Technocracy, even as he is speaking with Larloch.
                           The glow is silver white, utterly brilliant beyond all brilliance, but it does not harm the eyes.
                           The glow expands until it fills the war room, and everyone stops what they are doing, looking up in
                           curiousity.

                           And then, in awe.

                           The Angels of the Seventh Heaven walk down out of that light.

                           The Angels, beyond the comprehension of mortals.
                           The Angels, who cannot be summoned by any spell, cannot be commanded or controlled by any force,
                           save it be a force great enough to sunder the Prime itself.

                           The Angels of the Seventh Heaven descend to the floor, but they do not touch it.
                           Larloch, face filled with terror, kneels, and all his lich host kneels.

                           The Angels are transparent, yet they are more solid than adamantine.
                           They have no gender, yet gender is not needed: they are utterly beautiful, however they are
                           perceived. Male, female, or otherwise.
                           They are wearing robes of white gossimar, which are transparent also, but the bodies beneath are
                           filled with light, and nobody who looks upon them sees the same thing: all see beauty beyond beauty,
                           supreme power, magnificence, in those bodies.
                           Each Angel has a gossimer long sword, shealthed at it's side, but no belt is visible to hold those
                           weapons.

                           The Angels regard the room with ... love.
                           Love fills their faces, and it shines in their eyes, and is seen in the sad smiles of their mouths.

                           The Angels looks at the leader of the Technocracy, and he realizes that his prayers (see the closed
                           post) have been answered.

                           They did not come to commit war.
                           They did not come to avenge past wrongs.
                           Strategy and tactics are not a part of their thinking.

                           They came because a desperate man who loved his people, watched them die, pleaded for help.

                           They came out of mercy. Out of kindness.

                           The Angel touches the leader of the Technocracy, and that love fills him, and a sensation of joy and
                           strength fills him that staggers even the High Ritual of the Four Churches.

                           The Angels look at Larloch, and their gaze is loving, but sad, and Larloch staggers, and places his
                           undead skull to the floor, and begs for mercy and forgiveness.
                           The Angels do not speak a word, but it is made clear that mercy and forgiveness are forthcoming, but
                           Larloch is expected to help against the illithid unconditionally.

                           The Angels then draw their swords.
                           The flash of that drawing, of hundreds of Angels drawing their gossimar swords, is as bright as a
                           hydrogen bomb and more powerful than one, and everyone in the room freezes in their places,
                           stunned by the unleashing of the power ... although it's force is not directed at them at all.

                           The Angels, then move ... walk? ... and they disappear through the walls, and out of the war center,
                           and the great light from the sky grows, and expands, as the Angels march to meet the illithid.

                           Compared to the Angels of the Seventh Heaven, the illithid are nothing, a paltry green stalk thrown at
                           a colossal battlement.

                           The Angels are never angry, never hostile: they do not chant war songs or give battle cries.
                           They simply regard their foes with pity, with sorrow, and with love a parent would give to a child who
                           has gone bad, and must be punished.

                           Their swords chop through psionic defenses and magical defenses like they were not there.
                           Psionic attacks against them fail, hitting mental shields that cannot be breached.
                           They cannot be outrun; those that try find the Angels in front of them.
                           They cannot be outguessed and magical flight is impossible; those that blink or teleport or worldwalk
                           find the Angels stay right with them, and they die, the slender ethereal swords of the Angels piercing
                           them through.
                           The Angels are unstoppable; they walk through defensive walls, which melt or evaporate at simple
                           commands from them.
                           The mighty lore and tremendous psionic power of the illithid is useless against what they are up
                           against.

                           Eventually the illithid consolidate their force, and assemble into truly MASSIVE units, whole armies, and
                           finally ... with the combined strength of thousands of them put together, they can hope to stand
                           against a single Angel.

                           Since there are over 200 million illithid, and only (only!) a few thousand Angels, the illithid are not
                           immediately whelmed.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 2) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:30 PM                      

                           The undead forces of Zouron's Magocracy (along with the living) march to the attack.
                           The Deep Illithid and their millions of Thralls swarm to the surface and attack.

                           From Hope Isle come the celestials and their people.

                           From the Realm of Faerie come the Unseelie and their allies, the chromatic dragons.

                           And from Limbo come the legions of the slaadi, a tidal wave of Chaos sweeping all before it's wake.

                           From the swamps of Toril come the Bullywugs, who are very frightened by machine gun fire and other
                           loud noises.

                           Even the kender do their part, trying to sneak into New Umbra, using their kender magic of thievery to
                           pass through illithid defensive lines nobody else could hope to penetrate. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:38 PM                      

                           The High Ritual of the Four Churches did NOT convert all the people living underground to good, nor
                           did I state it did.

                           It converted the Deep Illithid, the Aboleth, and their Thralls to good.

                           It had lesser effects on everyone else.

                           I wish it had not happened; I had hoped it would never happen, but apparently the City of Shade is
                           now under full attack, and that draws in the Forces of Shadow from the Plane of Shadow.

                           The Forces of Shadow and the City of Shade are under full attack, so Total War begins, and the Forces
                           of Shadow have a strength of 200.

                           The City of Shade then calls, in a ritual of Arcane Might, ALL of the Netherese it can from the past, into
                           the present.
                           In other words, the City of Shade unleashes it's Doomsday Weapon, and it reaches the great strength
                           given earlier.
                           The City of Shade is not allied with the illithid of New Umbra, but it might as well be, since both are
                           now fighting everyone else.

                           The might of the mages of Netheril is awesome.
                           I cannot understate just how incredibly powerful they are: Larloch is one of the great among them, and
                           he has had 4000 years to grow further, but these are his lesser siblings.
                           And there are thousands of them.
                           Thousands of them.
                           Thousands upon thousands of mages of Epic and Super Epic Level, carrying the greatest destructive
                           magic ever created upon Toril, exceeding even the elven High Magic: for elven High Magic takes time
                           to cast, while these mages can unleash their full powers in seconds. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:48 PM                         

                           The Prime Minister slowly recovers from the truly Divine experience and stands slowly. He bows his
                           head to Zarloch and says, "Do what you need to do, Great Zarloch. The Umbran Mind Flayers are being
                           attacked by the - the Angels, and now, the Netherese have decided to call upon a host of the most
                           powerful magicians the world has ever seen. The Commonwealth fights on all sides against the two
                           forces, as do many other forces around the world. All you need but do is pick a target, Lord(?)
                           Zarloch."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:58 PM                      

                           The Umbral Illithid GAWK at the indescribable power of these holy creatures, almost terrified beyond
                           belief. They coalesce in to clusters of of Illithid, travelling in massive swarms through the ether. They
                           quickly learn that this allows them to tear through non-angels like a hot knife through butter. They can
                           kind of deal with an angel, slow down two.

                           Edena, we want to summon the Elder Ones. Anywhere. Doesn't matter. How long till we can?

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 07, 2001 06:59 PM                     

                           Forrester, do you still have that iron golem army from the 7 year war? It could come in handy right
                           now.

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:24 PM                      

                           The Umbral Illithid GAWK at the indescribable power of these holy creatures, almost terrified beyond
                           belief. They coalesce in to clusters of of Illithid, travelling in massive swarms through the ether. They
                           quickly learn that this allows them to tear through non-angels like a hot knife through butter. They can
                           kind of deal with an angel, slow down two.

                           Edena, we want to summon the Elder Ones. Anywhere. Doesn't matter. How long till we can? It is our
                           HIGHEST priority. We do whatever is necessary to bring it about.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:04 PM                        

                           oocish ponders why everyone calls a power level 20 undead force a strike team...

                           ohh and BTW any chance I can unleash the undeaad plague on the city of shade?

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: zouron ]

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 37) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:24 PM                      

                           ARMAGEDDON

                           - - -

                           I have received the following e-mail from the illithid player:

                           Okay, so our last plan went down the drain thanks to sub-par intelligence on the part of our psionic
                           thralls. We eat their brains.

                           New plan.

                           We go Powergamer. If it moves, we kill it. If it's a challenge, we kill it. Every Illithid on Toril now is in a
                           constant state of blood frenzy, and desires to gain as much XP as possible.

                           To recover between these explosive battles, we Plane Shift (we can do that) to the Positive Energy
                           Plane. Our goal is nothing short of killing every
                           living creature on the face of Toril.

                           Our tactics:

                           For humanoids, we Plane Shift directly in to their midst and HAMMER them with as many as thirty
                           simultaneous Mind Blasts. We will not take the risk of allowing them to return psychic fire.
                           Keep in mind that all of our troops have magictech similar to Humanoid level, and although Particle
                           Beams and what not are out of our league, we
                           can rip out MP5's like the best of them. The Elder Brain knows it is going to die. It cannot survive
                           forever. It accepts this.
                           It delegates all command to it's immediate underling, and enters a state of deep meditation,
                           preparing for the biggest psychic THWOMP of its existence.
                           The first person to attack it head on will be hit by a psychic assault that will inflict 4d10 temporary
                           Intelligence damage, or as much as the Brain can pull off. Even the lich.
                           We are expanding a Neo Neo New Umbra, but this one is just a bolt hole to hide in, not a city. We do
                           everything we can to hide it. It's inside Toril's sun.
                           Additionally, 500 Illithid (Or as many as can attack him simultaneously) attempt to Dominate Zouron
                           and turn him and his undead plague on the rest of the world. Feel free to roll the saving throws.

                           We also attempt to discover how to strong arm the Phaerimm in to summoning the Elder Ones. We
                           MAKE IT HAPPEN if it is at all possible!

                           We are prepared to run away from this situation FAST if necessary, migrating through the plane of
                           Shadows to Earth, a planet with no magical defenses to speak of where they should be able to become
                           rulers through sheer vicious aggression. Angels couldn't survive there, and even if their psionic powers
                           are greatly weakened, they intend to rule.

                           That was the e-mail.

                           And the City of Shade has conjured all it's allies from the past, and all the Forces of the Plane of
                           Shadow have come to it's aid.

                           - - -

                           The single greatest firefight in the history of Toril begins.
                           It beggars description; it is massive beyond comprehension, it fills the atmosphere of Toril, it spills
                           like a tidal wave into the Underdark, it screams into the heavens.

                           How does one describe such a battle??
                           It is the fire-bombing of Dresden, it is Pearl Harbor, it is Omaha Beech.
                           It is the Wehrmacht invasion of Poland and Russia, it is the City of Stalingrad, it is the sands of
                           countless beaches in the West Pacific.

                           Psionics battle psionics, titantic psionic blasts that level entire regions and turn whole armies into goo.
                           It is the explosion of thousands of nuclear weapons, both those fired at the illithid and those
                           detonated by the illithid as they transport their enemy's weapons back over their own cities and
                           military bases.
                           It is the unstoppable light of the Angels, as they throw down the mightiest fortifications like they were
                           made of cards, cut through the illithid like a million scythes through a field of grain, pursue the illithid
                           to every Plane and every place in the Multiverse they could flee to.
                           It is the utter pandemonium of all out street fighting, as slaadi and illithid battle, the streets so filled
                           with illithid goo and slaadi pieces the combatants might as well be skating on an ice hockey rink.
                           It is the fury of the oceans, it is volcanoes exploding, titantic earthquakes shaking the land, the
                           people of Luna and Selune watching in awe as Toril lights up, flaring brilliantly like the sun itself, then
                           fading to glow with an unholy, red, dripping aura, then flaring again into that brilliant white, the surface
                           invisible.
                           The skies of Toril thunder with the roar of a million artillery barrages, the blasts of thousands of
                           dragons, the explosions of titantic spells, and the psychic energies that make the atmosphere glow
                           with the sheer amount of energy being unleashed, causing an Aurora Borealis over the entire planet.

                           The illithid fail to create a new New Umbra in the sun (nice try.)
                           They almost succeed in Gating in the Elder Ones; many phaerimm die stopping them, sacrificing
                           themselves to hold the Gates shut and seal them.
                           They succeed in making the lesser boltholes they desired to make, and their enemies seek these out.

                           There is no quarter given or asked for in this battle, and none is expected.
                           There is only the victor and the vanquished, and nobody pulls any punches.

                           The illithid attempt to dominate Zouron is successful, but Larloch then frees him.
                           The illithid succeed in smashing Zouron's army with whelming waves of psionics that make the very
                           land shatter, but counter-retaliation from Zouron's people whelms their forces, dragging them to the
                           ground, slaying them.

                           The great effort to find the Elder Brain succeeds, with the combined strength of Larloch, the
                           Technocracy, the Humanoids, Zouron's Magocracy, and others behind it.
                           The Technocracy instantly launches nuclear weapons that teleport without error to that site, but the
                           illithid are faster - emergency contingency spells that were placed there for that very purpose whisk the
                           Elder Brain to a new location in a small fraction of a second.
                           Where the Elder Brain was, hundreds of megatons of nuclear fury turn the land into a molten sea, and
                           fill the sky with a glory to match the dark glory of the Wave of Shade that is sweeping out from the
                           City of Shade to envelop all the lands.

                           The war effective goes beyond the control of the people who started it.
                           As communication lines are destroyed, leaders killed, capital cities blown up or reduced to pools of
                           slime by psionics, and as armies are whelmed in Shadow or annihiliated by unearthy magical barrages,
                           the torrent of slaughter turns into a tidal wave, a sea of destruction without reason or purpose, only
                           the desire to see the foe dead is left in any mind.

                           Toril glows like a Christmas tree, and the flashes of battles on it's surface are like a million stars
                           flashing on and off.

                           The illithid are losing, and they know it, and they resolve in their fury that if they must go, so shall
                           their foes.
                           They turn their psionic energies against the planet, and blast Toril with all the eternal, immense hatred
                           of their race.
                           Toril reels under the assault, and earthquakes grip every land, great cracks ripping the earth apart,
                           waterfalls of lava exploding out of those gashes.

                           The allies again attempt to locate the Elder Brain, and again they succeed, but again the Elder Brain is
                           whisked away, and again countless megatons of nuclear might create a new star on Toril's surface.

                           The City of Shade has sent it's shadow warriors out, and they fall upon the allies in total fury.
                           Shadow magic strives against particle cannons, batteries of technomagic, legions of soldiers armed
                           with firearms that shoot barrages of magic missiles and lightning bolts.
                           Shadow magic swallows up whole cities, all the inhabitants instantly converted into Shades, to serve
                           their new masters.
                           Shadow magic rends the very essence of Toril, and the planet reels again, and protests in violent
                           heaves, bleeding red fire from countless wounds and gashes, as the Weave rises up in fury against
                           the Shadow, the two forces clashing in the skies, producing hurricane force winds and blast waves,
                           creating light shows that rival the nuclear explosions, shaking Toril like an angry giant would shake a
                           castle tower.

                           And still, the essence of what is happening cannot be fully appreciated.
                           To fully appreciate it, you'd have to be there.
                           Hiding in your cellar, watching the sky turn into a fireworks display beyond the greatest dreams or even
                           the greatest imaginations of the 2000 Turn of the Millenium planners.
                           You'd have to feel the titantic earthquakes, the roars of protest from the very gutrock of Toril as it
                           cries out in pain, as it strikes back in fury against those hurting it.
                           You'd have to hear the endless deafening noise, as thousands of nuclear weapons explode, as the
                           atmosphere convulses in the battle between Weave and Shadow; as over the entire planet the sky is
                           suddenly filled with hurricanes and typhoons, storms and blizzards, multicolored clouds unleashing
                           torrents of lighting that blast anything and everything on the ground to smithereens.
                           You'd have to be caught in the wild magic storms, watch reality twist and distort, Gates opening to
                           other Planes, the stuff of pure Chaos pouring in, feel gravity reverse, then fail altogether, then return
                           three times as strong as normal, then fail again.

                           I fear, folks, that my imagination falls pathetically short of what it would take to describe what is
                           happening.

                           If two armies of a million tanks each, every one armed with a heavy particle cannon, laser cannons,
                           blasters, were sitting and facing each other at twenty paces, and every tank was firing every weapon it
                           had, it would be a miniature version of what is happening on Toril.

                           And the battle spreads to Selune, and to Luna, into Wildspace.
                           It spills over, like an unstoppable tidal wave, into Greyspace, into Great Space, onto the unsuspecting
                           and helpless people of dozens of Crystal Spheres.

                           The Sigilian Mages and Sharn cannot hold the portals to Sigil closed; they try and fight to the end, and
                           are slaughtered, buried under the tidal wave.
                           The warring factions all but tear the Astral Gates from their hinges (if it were possible) with sheer force,
                           and the war crashes into Sigil.

                           The Lady of Pain acts immediately, sending her forces to stop the oncoming tsunami of battling
                           fighters, and her forces are swept aside like they were dust before a broom.
                           The Lady of Pain then exercises her powers as a God, exterminates ALL those fighting, on all three
                           sides, then closes the Gates to Realmspace.
                           That buys Sigil some peace, until the fight erupts out of Greyspace, where it has spilled into, and once
                           more Armaggedon spills into the City of Neutrality.
                           In a fury, the Lady of Chaos sends her forces to stop this new invasion, and again they are swept
                           aside.
                           Again, she exercises her powers as a God, and kills all involved in the fighting, and seals the Gates to
                           Greyspace.

                           On Toril, as the firefight continues, as millions of people die, as cities crash down, as caverns collapse,
                           as the earth is torn asunder, the Weave itself is damaged, then damaged more, as it is vibrated
                           beyond control.
                           As it's threads snap, Mystra screams in pain, as Chauntea has been doing for some time, and then
                           magic and psionics go crazy worldwide.
                           Spells misfire, wild magic surges kill friend and foe, psionics fail, the brains of thousands of illithid
                           melt and flow out of their ears.

                           The slaadi tried to keep the battle out of Limbo, but they failed.
                           The forces from the City of Shade force their way in, crush the magical defenses set up, and slaughter
                           the slaadi in mountains of bodies.
                           The slaadi, of course, fight back, and the Stuff of pure Chaos flows into Realmspace in vast quantities,
                           even as the battle on Toril itself summons more Chaos, and yet more, until effectively a Wave of
                           Chaos is hitting Realmspace.

                           The Wave of Chaos momentarily stops most of the fighting on Toril, as all magic and psionics cease
                           working, as reality stretches, then twists and pulls like taffy.
                           Only the Angels of the Seventh Heaven are unaffected, and they take this chance to reap an
                           enormous harvest among the illithid.

                           The Wave of Chaos alters the fundamental principals of gravity, magnetism, and the weak and strong
                           nuclear forces.
                           On Toril, this isn't a problem; they have so many problems already that it's barely noticed that gravity
                           suddenly doesn't work right anymore.

                           But Toril is a normal planet in a planetary system governed by a Type G star, and that Type G star is a
                           normal star, powered by the fusion reactions going on in it's core.

                           When the Wave of Chaos, created by the bedlam on Toril and the battle for the Gates of Limbo,
                           reaches the sun and passes through it, it alters the fundamental rules of how the thermonuclear
                           reactions work.
                           The temperature required for a thermonuclear reaction suddenly becomes twice as great as normal,
                           then twice as small, then it changes from place to place across the sun.
                           The gravity fails in some parts of the sun, and becomes many times greater than normal in other
                           parts of the sun.
                           The helium ash at the core of the sun is alternately compressed and freed, and the temperature
                           required for the helium flash goes up, then down, then up, then down.

                           As a result, the now destabilized sun changes shape, turning into on oval, then back into a sphere,
                           then it splits open, the core revealed, then it closes again, then it shrinks, then expands.
                           Vast waves of superheated gas rocket out into space at light speed, then - hit by the chaos - they
                           change directions erratically, and some turn into ice crystals at just above absolute zero, but all
                           continue to fly across space, filling the region around the sun with an ever greater cloud of stellar
                           debris.
                           The revealing of the core exposes the entire solar system to a massive death ray, as vast amounts of
                           gamma radiation reach into space.
                           As the sun convulses, and grows ever more unstable, bigger and bigger jets of matter erupt from it's
                           core, and some of these jets - violating the speed limit of light, reach the Crystal Sphere in an instant,
                           shattering against it's side, richocheting back into Realmspace.

                           Toril, the Cradle of Life, puts up a defense.
                           In spite of it all, Toril defends itself from the sun.
                           Gathering it's magic, magic of unimaginable strength from it's fiery core, Toril defends itself.
                           A shimmering silver shield appears around the planet, far enough out to protect Selune and Luna also.
                           The great blasts from the sun, hit the shield, and the shield staggers, but holds, even as the entire
                           world of Toril rocks from the hit.
                           The gamma radiation hits the shield, and the shield florescences in every color of the rainbow, as it
                           staves off the lethal, immensely powerful radiation.
                           The shield around Toril holds, even as those it is protecting continue their battle, unable to see what is
                           happening to the sun, too locked in their fury to even care, no quarter given or taken, death to all the
                           foe, kill or be killed, all the full insanity and crazyiness of war taken to it's ultimate conclusion.

                           The Shield, remains up. It will remain up, forever, for the Angels - taking mercy on the mortals of
                           Toril, in their love, do not allow it to fall.

                           On Toril itself, (HEH, YES, I CAN SAY IT!!!) elf and drow, elf and humanoid, phaerimm and sharn,
                           illithid and man, undead and the living, Angels and slaadi (I don't know what Iuz did ...), kender and
                           neoillithid, the Chosen and the Zhentarim, Technomancer and druid, Tuigan warrior and high tech
                           fighter, stand together in united strength against the illithid and the City of Shade, AND ... THEY ...
                           ARE ... TRIUMPHANT.

                           The illithid Elder Brain is found at last, and although the illithid fight to the end, nuclear weapons and
                           Angelic fury clear the way, and the Elder Brain falls.
                           The City of Shade is surrounded, and it retreats to the Plane of Shade, but the Angels pursue, and the
                           slaadi, and all the infuriated people of Toril who can planar travel (which is to say, millions of them),
                           and they besiege the city in it's own plane.
                           The portals to the Positive Material Plane are opened, and the City cannot withstand them; all
                           attempts to negate the incoming energy are thwarted, and the City of Shade withers in that energy,
                           crumpling, disintegrating, it's people crying out in their death throes, as their building wither and
                           topple onto them, melting into shadowy slush, and evaporing in the Positive Energy.

                           As the Chaos Wave passes, the sun slowly returns to normal, and the threat of an impending Nova is
                           averted.
                           Realmspace is not arbitrarily (and with ultimate finalty) laid to rest by the cleansing energies of the
                           sun, but is given another chance, a chance at a new future.

                           When the battle ends, the magnetosphere reverts back to the way the High Ritual made it, as the
                           illithid attempt to corrupt it collapses.
                           The silver shield around Toril remains, forever, but it becomes invisible, and slowly becomes
                           quiescient, as it is needed less and less (as the sun returns to normal.)

                           There is catastrophic destruction on Toril.
                           Toril is a teutonic hell.
                           Volcanoes are exploding, great cracks have sundered the main continents.
                           The seas have rushed in, clouds of steam combine with the dust to fill the atmosphere.
                           Violent storms, hurricanes, chase each other around the world.
                           Incessant earthquakes continue, as the outraged and injured planet writhes in pain.
                           Wild magic storms rage unchecked.

                           Half the population of the world of Toril is dead.
                           The other half, is not dead.

                           The other half, had better do something, NOW, if they wish to remain alive, because the throes of the
                           world will surely kill them, if they do not act.
                           Magic returns to enough of a semblance of normalcy that it can be used.
                           Psionics also become usable again.
                           Technology, functions again.

                           That is not to say that any of these three forces work truly right - all of them have this tendency to go
                           crazy at times, and to be unstable at all times, but they do work.

                           Actions, please?

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:30 PM                      

                           The kender ambassador, who somehow survived all of the above, walks into the command center of
                           the Technocracy, glares at all present, hands on his hips, and says:

                           Can we have an actual, real, peace conference now? 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:40 PM                      

                           WHEE!!!

                           How many XP did I get out of THAT before I bought it?     

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:42 PM                      

                           I would guess that Moriartty was swept aside and completely annihilated when he tried to control the
                           chaos wave as it entered Toril. 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:47 PM                      

                           WHEE!!!

                           How many XP did I get out of THAT before I bought it?     

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:50 PM                      

                           Moriartty survived.
                           Is he returning to the peace conference (what is he doing?)

                           Riot Gear, the Angels capture a SINGLE evil illithid, chain it up so that it cannot escape by any known
                           means in existence, then plop it down at the peace table ... where it will have the pleasure of having
                           to explain to the people of Toril it's people's actions.

                           That illithid, YOU, gets ten billion experience points, but you have to live through the peace
                           conference, methinks, before you can make use of them (the illithid may attempt to hire an attorney
                           to represent itself ...)

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:52 PM                      

                           10 Billion? That's way too much. That would leave my LEVEL in exponential notation. Let's say that if I
                           survive I'm 80th level.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:53 PM                      

                           Well I do not know what Moriartty can do. It seems he wasted him time pretty much since he was able
                           to do nothing to the chaos wave.

                           Are there any Sharn left? I no longer have Sigil as a client since there is no way for me to get there.
                           The place has been ravaged just as my clients feared and the Lady of Pain just exterminated who
                           knows how many millions and then locked the doors, ALL the doors. 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:55 PM                      

                           Sigil was not badly damaged, and deaths were in the tens of thousands there, not millions.

                           The Lady of Pain, seeing the battle is over, reopens the Gates to Realmspace and other places.

                           About half of the Sharn survived. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 07, 2001 08:56 PM                         

                           The Neoillithid and the Deep Illithid, after allowing themselves to stand in shock for all of five seconds,
                           act as one. They link minds across all of Realm-Space and begin the mass coordination of the
                           restoration of Toril. Some of them concentrate on using their own psionic powers to stabilize the world,
                           while others work to get help from the other forces and see that it is applied as effectively and
                           efficiently as possible.

                           Pervading all of the intense energy and concentration of their efforts, is a feeling of joy that, until now,
                           few Illithid have ever experienced... righteous victory. 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:00 PM                      

                           It starts working immediately, especially since the Afterglow of the High Ritual is still felt in the gutrock
                           of Toril.

                           The combined might of the deep illithid and neoillithid begins, very slowly, to calm down the
                           volcanoes, slow the gushing of the world's blood onto the surface.
                           Slowly the storms and hurricanes lessen, slowly the Wild Magic storms lose their horrific grip.

                           The Angels help the deep illithid and neo illithid, their beautiful faces lowered in concentration, heads
                           bowed, as they link their combined might.
                           Their swords, glittering with the light of Heaven, are sheathed now, their radiant hands are raised in
                           gestures of peace and aid. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:01 PM                      

                           Doc, I might need some help here. I represent the sole surviving legal heir to a vast, vast fortune in
                           psionic lore.

                           Vast.

                           I can certainly pay.

                           All I need is for you to help me explain the (certainly justified) actions of my people to preserve their
                           culture against a horde of lesser creatures attempting to destroy their art and history.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:06 PM                      

                           Moriartty sits back down at his chair he had conjured what seems to be years ago.

                           "Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!"

                           He laughs for as long as he can before running out of breath.

                           "I guess peace should be pretty easy now. I do not think any superpower still have a doomsday
                           weapon that they could use."

                           Moriartty smiles at what he thinks is a very comforting fact.

                           "The Sharn and Sigil both offer the following. Toril is very badly hurt. One assett that Sigil has in
                           quantity is knowledge. My clients know of gates to hundreds of worlds where no intelligent life has yet
                           begun. Anyone who is interested can consider moving. In addition raw materials can be gathered from
                           those places to help rebuild here and feed people. 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:12 PM                         

                           Actually, the Deep Illithid probably know/have just as much the remaining Umbran Illithid... 
                           They were more or less the same faction stationed on different planes until quite recently, after all.

                           As for the Neoillithid and Deep-Illithid's stance on their surviving evil relative... They lobby that he be
                           given the opportunity to have his alignment shifted. And strongly suggest to him that evil is, indeed,
                           highly overrated. They do not support this being forced upon him, however. (Some of the Deep-Illithid
                           are questioning the morality of essentially having their entire race mind-warped... they tend to come
                           to the conclusion that it is vastly preferable to the alternative, and that the irony is just too impressive
                           to complain about it.)

                           Aside from that one suggestion, they will speak neither for nor against him until called upon, for the
                           time being.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Phasmus ]


                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:15 PM                      

                           Are you attempting to hire a lawyer?  

                           Moriartty walks over and says a few quiet words to the lone illithid.

                           "As the sole survivor of his race my client should be allowed proper representation so that he may get
                           a fair trial"

                           BTW - Moriartty is Neutral in alignment.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 Doc, I might need some help here. I represent the sole surviving legal heir to a vast,
                                 vast fortune in psionic lore.

                                 Vast.

                                 I can certainly pay.

                                 All I need is for you to help me explain the (certainly justified) actions of my people to
                                 preserve their culture against a horde of lesser creatures attempting to destroy their
                                 art and history.



                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:20 PM                      

                           Very well.
                           The other powers, besides negotiating a permanent peace, must appoint a prosecuting attorney, and
                           make their case before the Court.

                           (Yes, there is a Court. Don't worry about who the judge is ...) 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 38) The Second IR*

Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:25 PM                      

                           Thanks, Moriartty.

                           [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:26 PM                      

                           Check again. I just told the assembled represenatives that you deserved proper representation.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Riot Gear:
                                 I'll take it that is a No, Morriarty?



                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 3) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:27 PM                      

                           Ok.

                           Moriartty is the defense attorney for the evil illithid. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:30 PM                         

                           The Deep Illithid are quick to point out that the Umbran is, in fact, the sole surviving *evil* member of
                           his race.

                           The Neoillithid and the Deep Illithid represent themselves separately.

                           The Neoillithid individually defend their actions against the elf fleet, the shadows, and even the
                           Umbran Illithid... all as self defense and/or the justified defense of others.


                           The Deep Illithid of Toril plead guilty to crimes against Sentience... They agree to pay for their crimes
                           as best they can and abide by the decision of the court (assuming it is a universally accepted
                           authority). They request, however, that the massive alignment-shift of their race be considered as a
                           mitigating factor... that it be recognized that (they hope) they will never engage in such atrocities
                           again. They plead for forgiveness from their former thralls, and promise to make restitution... if that
                           remains a possibility in light of the court's decision. 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:31 PM                      

                           First off I would like to request that the judge not bias the court by referring to my client as evil. He
                           has a name or if you would prefer as the last of his race he can merely be called Illithid. 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:47 PM                     

                           Is this really the time for a trial? Toril needs to be rebuilt. 

                           I do not understand, what is the point?

                           Let us kill this Illithid, and be done with it. It matters not if he thought he was justified in trying to
                           bring to an end all life on Toril . . . not at all. Let us finish him, and move on. 

                           I am intereted in determining exactly what it would take to close off Toril to *all* extraplanar
                           influences and visitors, so that this might never happen again. 

                           Any suggestions? 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 09:51 PM                      

                           I will allow my name to be spoken by these thralls - these thralls who, in their might, have proven
                           themselves thralls no longer.

                           My name is Qualabstercorian, Keeper of Honored Memory. I am the last of my culture. The last of my
                           nation. I am the last.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:04 PM                      

                           "I seriously suggest my client refrain from all comments until a Judge and a prosecuting attorney have
                           been chosen."

                           "After the prosecution has made its opening statement then I shall rebutt and the case shall ebgin in
                           earnest."

                           Moriartty looks over at the Chosen.

                           "Until that point I request that my client be sequestered away from teh delegates for everyones
                           benefit." 

                           Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:10 PM                      

                           I can deal with that.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:13 PM                      

                           I can deal with that.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:16 PM                         

                           What ? I left for sleep, the illithids where attacked by almost everything and could be expected to be
                           all slaughtered in less than 30 seconds, and when I come back they survived and are tried ? That's
                           silly. Why can't we just destroy them all and get rid of their evil once and for all ? What's the point in
                           keeping them ? Grrr. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:22 PM                         

                           The Neoillithid and Deep Illithid provide expert witnesses...
                           Who better to comment on the case than creatures who were once as the accused?

                           They provide psionic restraints of their own design... just in case. 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:26 PM                      

                           We were in screaming vicious Elder One mode, ready to kill anything and everything. This Illithid
                           alone, the last of his culture, has earned enough XP to reach 80th level should he survive this trial.

                           He will accept everything that Doc Morriarty tells him. Quasabstercorian, ever pragmatic, is thinking
                           very hard about his situation and would really prefer to live with it. He cannot change his nature or his
                           alignment dramatically, but he can shift towards LN(Evil Tendencies)

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:53 PM                      

                           The one illithid is on trial, not the neoillithid or the deep illithid. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:04 PM                      

                           And he will be on tomorrow. For now, he sleeps. If the rest of you feel the urge to continue to play,
                           write up elaborate plans for your reconstruction of Toril and send them to Edena TOMORROW. We
                           need sleep!

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:23 PM                         

                           OK, only one Illithid survived, and he's the one that's tried.

                           The Church of Lathander propose a Paladin as prosecuting attorney.

                           His first action is "Detect Evil". As it magically "beeps", he know that the Illithid is guilty.

                           "I suppose this creature will not have the idiocy of pleading non-guilty. It is accused of
                           - Deliberately planning death and slaughter against the Churches of Lathander, Chauntea, Shune,
                           Sharess, who did no harm to anyone. The exact contrary, in fact.
                           - Deliberately trying to unleash armaggedon upon a world that was still in the process of being
                           repaired from the previous war, and having recidived several times in their attempt to commit the
                           greatest crime conceivable ever.
                           - Having tried to enthrall all life forms in their dictatorial regime, which goes against every principle and
                           convictions of all the targeted people.
                           - Indulging in irrepentant evil.
                           As aggravational circumstances, the accused is not from the World of Toril, and has thus no
                           fundamental rights to exist in our cosmolgy.
                           Furthermore, its whole way of life is utterly incompatible with the life of everyone else on this world.
                           Its hatred is still visible, even palpable.
                           It is guilty, and cannot be acquitted.
                           It is guilty, and for the punishment, we havn't a mass of choice:
                           - Exiling it in another cosmology, with the risk of it gathering its sibling and coming back to Toril in
                           order to "avenge" itself. This is too risky, and can't be accepted.
                           - Enforcing an alignment change, with a ceremony akin to the one the Four Churches have already
                           done -- and such a ritual could be useful, given the state in which the foolishness of that creature and
                           its deceased siblings put Toril into. It could then live as a normal citizen of Toril, among the other
                           Illithids who have seen the Light and rejected the Darkness that obscured their mind.
                           - Destroying it utterly and completely, so that this evil is never to return.
                           Of these choice, only the two latter are possible.
                           Arguing over proofs or circumstances is futile -- noone can claim they have no clue of what the Illithids
                           of New Umbra did. We should settle this matter instantly. And, in the name of every living thing of
                           Toril, that creature can't be released on the world as it is now. It should be dead or redeemed. No
                           other choices are possible without becoming guilty of crime againt sentience, life and Toril itself."

                           The Church of Lathander declare that they favor the redeeming sentence.
                           The Gnomes declare that they favor the death sentence.

                           Meanwhile, the Yuan-ti have a small question for Edena: Where they successfull in looting all what
                           they can from New Umbra ? 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 11:27 PM                      

                           (said solemnly, seriously)

                           As the deep illithid, the neoillithid, and the Angels continue to work, they are joined by others.
                           Gradually, the volcanoes cease erupting. The rivers of molten fire cool and go dark.
                           Aided by the massive efforts of the Four Churches, the pain of the world eases, and the great quakes
                           die down slowly into tremors, then cease.
                           Now the Weave and Shadow Weave are not shaking so violently, although they are still reverberating,
                           remembering, the aftermath of the cataclysmic event still resounding through them.

                           As the healing continues, the tidal waves in the ocean slowly subside, the hurricane winds lessen,
                           lightning ceases to pound the ground in vast sheets, becoming sporadic and less brilliant.

                           Still the healing continues.

                           The people of Toril feel the winds subside, the earthquake dwindled to a tremor, and they peek out of
                           their shelters.
                           They come out of storm cellars.
                           They stream out of the special saferooms in the cube cities, poking their way through the ruins.
                           They come up out of dwarven and gnomish cities, out of humanoid underground bunkers.
                           They peek out of the edges of forests.
                           They look around the mouths of caves.

                           The sky is dark and gloomy, filled with steam and dust, and the gloom is moving, clouds streaming by
                           in an endless procession on the disturbed winds of the atmosphere.
                           Those clouds stream by, but they thin, and it gets a little bright.
                           The clouds thin a little further, the quakes lesser to a minor tremble, the wind blows gently now, and
                           the terrified populace perks up it's courage, and more people spill out into the open, looking around,
                           looking up at the sky.

                           The clouds thin sufficiently, and the sun appears, red and sullen, wreathed in clouds of radiant debris,
                           great jets and plumes coming from it, but it IS the sun, and Toril's first Post-Armaggedon Sunrise is at
                           hand.

                           A dwarf, walking up out of the blood drenched wreckage of his dwarven city in the Clawrift, raises his
                           axe, still covered with illithid blood, and he gives a great cry:

                           Victory!

                           The sound of bells breaks the silence, bells, bells everywhere.

                           In Silverymoon, the bells ring lustily from all the undamaged spires.
                           The people give a great cheer as the sun appears.

                           In the devastated capital city of the Technocracy, the cries of tens of thousands of voices raises in a
                           great shout, echoing across the land, taken up by others who hear it.

                           Victory! Victory!

                           In the Humanoid lands, Queen Amlaruil and Forrester were fighting back to back.
                           Now the Queen flushes with delight, turns and grabs Forrester, embraces him in a most Sharresite way,
                           and offers him a luscious, long, deep, kiss.

                           While around them a great crowd of humanoids and elves sing, and roar, and blow trumpets, and beat
                           on great drums.

                           Victory! Victory! VICTORY!

                           The flag of the Technocracy is raised in triumph over it's capital, to the cheers of a hundred thousand
                           people.

                           The news spreads quickly, spread by the still functioning technomagic.

                           The cheers and shouts, the singing and the sound of instruments, the boom of drums and the victory
                           chants, resonate across Faerun, across the Hoardlands - now restored, New Umbra gone - across
                           Kara-Tur.

                           In the temples of the East, monks, priests, and priestesses bow in silent prayer, giving thanks for their
                           salvation, while the peasants cheer, and the warriors assemble under their commanders for solemn
                           ceremonies.

                           On Hope Island, a massive impromptu celebration breaks out, and on northern Maztica, the elves
                           there breathe a sigh of relief that it's over.
                           The Tuigan hoards race across their plains, banners held high (illithid impaled on them), triumphant.

                           Off the coasts of Var the Golden, across the length and breath of Chult and the Sword Coast, in the
                           Shining Sea, cannonades go off from the ships, their colors brightly flying, in tribute to the victory.

                           The victorious fleet of the Humanoids returns in triumph from the Ethereal Plane, along with the host
                           of githyanki, and with the phaerimm, swarming across the sky, Humanoid banners floating from each
                           of them, grisly trophies by the thousands on their decks.

                           The cheers spread worldwide, to all the continents of Faerun, and into it's oceans.

                           Across Wildspace, the cheers are picked up and reflected back from the moons, as the people of
                           Selune and Luna celebrate, fire cannons, sing, chant, and dance.

                           Victory! Victory! Victory!

                           The grim task of rebuilding and the very awful task of burying the dead remains, but for the moment
                           elation sweeps the planet.

                           And in the temples of the Four Churches, the priests and priestesses who remain consummate their
                           passion in one of the greatest rites of passion yet seen, while their followers dance with glee, and
                           drink with abandon, or run singing and yelling about, elation on their faces.

                           Armaggedon is over, and we have survived, and we have triumphed!

                           Victory!

                           The priests and priestesses of the Four Churches, make it the One Church.

                           From this point forth, all the clergy, male and female, worship all four Gods/Goddesses - Lathander,
                           Sharess, Chauntea, and Sune, in that order.
                           They practice the rituals of all four, and the four blur together into one great ritual of hope, renewal,
                           love, ecstascy, and oneness with the Weave and the World that shelters them.
                           The clergy of Llirra, our Lady of Joy, very quickly merge, and the Five Churches merge into one.
                           Selune's clergy move heavily into this church, dragging Selune into it, and very slowly her people
                           merge into the greater faith.

                           It will not be long before the Church of the Sun and Stars will rise in it's full glory, and with it's
                           combined might, begin the process of restoration, of healing the hurts of the world, of resurrecting the
                           dead, of comforting the living, and of celebrating, teaching the arts of hedonism to even the deep
                           illithid (horrors!!!) who can now feel it due to the change in the world, inspiring a new sense of purpose
                           and planning for a better tomorrow.

                           The gnomes create new medicines, or will, that stave off radiation sickness, and the priests and
                           priestesses of Mystra work to save those who fall sick from the Weave Poisoning (the damaged Weave
                           is literally making people become sick and die.)

                           All over Toril, the process of rebuilding begins ... it is just beginning, but everyone is involved.

                           Everyone.
                           Even the phaerimm and the sharn, have put aside their differences, and are working together to
                           rebuild.
                           Even the kender are being treated with respect, perhaps for the first time, as they work dilligently in
                           the rebuilding process.

                           Those resurrected or cured of their Thralldom by the High Ritual marvel at the world changed, and
                           they, in their millions, join in in the restoration effort.
                           And the drow resurrectees put aside their ancient differences with the elves, and rejoin them.
                           The svirfnebli put aside their wars with the drow and illithid, and join ranks with them.

                           Even the aboleth come to the surface to lend a hand, along with a hoard of former thralls, and
                           everyone looks curiously at the strange beings from below: and soon the aboleth are faced with the
                           horror every Krynnite fears: a dozen kender are all asking a dozen questions at once to their faces,
                           since they are so new and different.
                           But the aboleth only smile, and communicate back with their mighty telepathic powers. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:18 AM                         

                           Reconstructing Toril.

                           Edit: Modified to take into account what Edena said while I was typing this.

                           The Church of the Sun and Stars agree to perform the Life Ritual again.

                           However, they don't have enough magical power left, now that they've sacrificed several of their relics
                           to power the first, to perform a second alone.

                           They need support from as much churches as possible to that effort.

                           This new ritual would resurrect the people fell to the Illithids and the Shadow Creatures, as well as
                           ensure all raised creatures are of good alignment (if necessary by changing their alignment at the
                           moment they are raised).

                           The churches of the eights gnome gods (minus Urdlen, but including Gond) merrily agree to help. But
                           that's not enough.

                           Delegates are sent to the churches and/or druid orders and/or bardic conclaves of
                           Aerdrie, Akadi, Angharradh, Anhur, Arvoreen, Azuth, Berronar, Brandobaris, Clangeddin, Corellon,
                           Cyrollalee, Deep Sashelas, Deneir, Dugmaren, Dumathoin, Eilistraee, Eldath, Erevan, Fenmarel, Finder,
                           Geb, Gorm, Grumbar, Gwaeron, Haela, Hanali, Hathor, Helm, Horus-Re, Ilmater, Isis, Kelemvor,
                           Kossuth, Labelas, Lurue, Marthammor, Mielikki, Milil, Moradin, Mystra, Nephthys, Nobanion, Oghma,
                           Osiris, Red Knight, Rillifane, Savras, Sharindlar, Shaundakul, Sheela, Shiallia, Siamorphe, Silvanus,
                           Solonor, Tempus, Thard Harr, Thoth, Torm, Tymora, Tyr, Ubtao, Ulutiu, Urogalan, Valkur, Vergadain,
                           Waukeen and Yondalla. (Basically, any non-evil deity with at least one of these domains: air, animal,
                           earth, fire, healing, luck, good, magic, planning, plant, portal, protection, renewal, spell, sun, water.
                           We'll need all those ingredients for the ritual.)

                           The delegate to the Church of Helm has also the duty of asking them to banish Iuz to Oerth (this guy
                           have really nothing to do here, he should rather get back to Greyhawk where his kingdom is being torn
                           into little piece by followers of various good deities).

                           The 15 churches already involved (Baervan, Baravar, Callarduran, Chauntea, Flandal, Gaerdal, Garl,
                           Gond, Lathander, Lliira, Segojan, Sehanine & Selune, Sharess, Sune) respectfully ask the Angels of
                           helping them.

                           The effects they hope to have is to raise the people dead during the assault of the Illithids and the
                           Plane of Shadow, to suppress wild magic and dead magic zones, to remove all evil of all raised
                           creature, to strengthen the Shield of Toril so that it extends in all contingous and coterminous planes
                           so that it can be sealed against intrusions, to give the "major positive-dominant" and "strongly
                           good-aligned" traits to Toril (with all life forms currently present on Toril being adapted to the harmful
                           side-effect of the major positive-dominant trait), as well as to create a similar shield around the sun,
                           that should be able to protect itself against further attempts to blot it out, or events like the chaos
                           wave.

                           They sincerely hope this will allow Toril to know peace and security at last.

                           They hope this will protect them against the Elven Fleet of Vengeance of the Elven Fleet of Vengeance,
                           the Illithid Fleet of Vengeance, the Shadow Fleet of Vengeance, the Bullywug Fleet of Vengeance, and
                           all other troublesome buggers that could come and continue to disrupt their peace and rebuilding
                           efforts.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:33 AM                      

                           But Edena, all creatures from the Plane of Shadow came to the defense of Netherese, hordes of
                           nightwalkers and nightcrawlers, also many other Shades, some of whom descend from dragons and
                           outsiders. We had a home plane advantage and with the help of ancient Netherese we should have
                           been able to put much more resistance than Ilithids, and even defeated, Plane Of Shadow is
                           extremelly vast so it is an easy place to hide. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:46 AM                      

                           I assume that there is another peace conference. Can the representant from Shadow Plane appear?
                           And all forces of evil in the multiverse should be VERY angry because of Alosius ritual, I assume such
                           a great positive energy wave could be felt painfully be the inhabitants of Lower Planes and especially
                           on the Plane of Shadow, now evil is unbalanced compared to good on Toril. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:48 AM                     

                           Ye gods, man, give up. Just accept the ending. It's a good one.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:52 AM                         

                           Reconstructing Toril, part 2.

                           The Gnome Rep personally asks Zouron of putting the magical force of his mages to strengthens the
                           Ritual once it will be (hopefully) started. He tells that he will himself put every wizard, bard and
                           sorcerer under his command to put their magic power to this end.

                           He then personally asks Forrester of putting the psionical force of his humanoids to the same aim,
                           and tells that his own psions and psychic warriors will do the same.

                           He'll then asks the Illithids, both neo and deep; the Chosen of Mystra and of all non-evil deity, the
                           sharn and the phaerimm, the dwarves and the elves, every faction with important magical means, both
                           arcane and divine, is pressed to help that ritual.

                           Delegates are also sent toward all paladin orders, and all nonevil rangers are contacted also.

                           Then, on a lightier note, hundreds and hundreds of gnome expert crafters go out of their cities and
                           their demiplane, and go see the dwarves. They propose their help for forging the medals, after all,
                           there is about 1 billion heroes that deserve to get a medal !   

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:53 AM                      

                           Okay I assume that Shadowlords didn`t manage to gather all their forces in time, but Netherese
                           Shades who survived the battle were given refugee in other Shade enclaves. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:55 AM                      

                           Oh, there were survivors from the City of Shade, Lord Talos.
                           Not everyone was killed.
                           But, the force that was brought against the City of Shade was - literally - overwhelming.
                           Just absolutely overwhelming.

                           - - -

                           I have changed my mind.
                           It is not called the Church of the Sun and Stars.

                           I am requesting a name for the new, unified Church from ALL of you.

                           Remember which dieites are in this Church:

                           Lathander, the Morninglord (The Sun, hope, renewal)
                           Chauntea, the Earth Mother (The world of Toril)
                           Selune, the Lady of Stars (One of the creators of Realmspace, the Primordial Light, Promordial Good,
                           the stars, the heavens at night)
                           Sune, Our Lady of Love (Love, romance, beauty, beautiful things, beauty as defined in each person's
                           eyes)
                           Sharess, Our Succubus of Sensation (Lust, passion, hedonism, excess)
                           Llirra, Our Lady of Joy (festivals, dancing, merriment)

                           It is likely that the followers of the Pantheon Gods of the various races whose Portfolios match the
                           Gods above (such as Hanali Celanil of the elves) will merge with this Church.

                           The Church opens it's doors (and the ranks of it's clergy) to ALL the races of Realmspace.
                           I do mean all. That includes kender, humanoids, aboleth, illithid, even the phaerimm (who refuse,
                           being obsessed with magic), and the sharn.
                           Even the undead, led by Zouron and by Larloch (who has decided to stick around) are invited to join.

                           All of the dieties mentioned above are considered EQUAL, in this new Church (including any new ones
                           that end up joining.)
                           There is no preference for one or the other, no major religion with a minor one attached.
                           The dogma of each religion changes, alters, merges with the others, the best parts (depending on
                           your point of view, I suppose) of each dogma being kept.

                           The new Church will be the biggest church on Toril, the most powerful, and by FAR the most popular,
                           while all of the evil faiths decline massively (especially Shar and Cyric.)

                           Given time, it is quite possible some, if not all, of the dieties in the new church will merge to form a
                           new diety (who will almost certainly be female.)

                           Ao does not interfere with what is happening.

                           - - -

                           I request you help me with the name of this church.
                           Aloisius came up with the original idea of combining the churches of Lathander, Chauntea, and Sune,
                           but I cannot call it the Church of Aloisius!

                           I need your suggestions. Suggestions for names, anyone? 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 39) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:03 AM                      

                           Ruling:

                           Yes, Good is gaining the upper hand in Realmspace (if you define the motives of those who have had
                           the victory as good.)

                           No, the forces of evil cannot interfere.
                           This is going to be up to those currently in Realmspace; they must make the final peace.

                           The phaerimm, acting as Defenders of Realmspace, working with the sharn and Sigilians, just blocked
                           all access to and from the Crystal Sphere, until the Technocratic Commonwealth dictates otherwise (the
                           phaerimm now recognize the authority of the Technocracy, as much as is currently possible for them.)

                           Yes, a new peace council is requested.

                           This request comes from the Angels of the Seventh Heaven.

                           They personally approach ALL of those who are leaders, in their hundreds, and they stop right in front
                           of them, and face them.
                           Beautiful faces look up at these people and beings, and there are tears in those fathomless eyes, a
                           mute appeal on the shining visages.

                           (Yes, look up. In the case of halflings, kender, gnomes, dwarves, and all the other shorter peoples,
                           the Angels, the Angels of the Seventh Heaven, KNEEL before the person in question.)

                           A look of supplication, a look of pleading.
                           There are no threats, no intimidation, no indication that anything will be done if they are refused.
                           Instead, arms are raised almost as if the Angels were begging, and tears flow down their faces, and
                           where they sense their plea is being repudiated, the Angels in question bow their heads in grief.

                           The Angels then turn away, and leave without saying a word, and return to their work to restore Toril's
                           atmosphere from ruin, and it's Weave and Shadow Weave from wreakage.

                           - - -

                           On a side note, I am surprised Forrester missed a certain something in my last long post about two
                           posts prior to this one (hint, it had something to do with Queen Amlaruil.)

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:10 AM                         

                           Oh yeah. A Shadow Fleet of Vengeance, is that you want ?

                           I assume that all forces of the Shadow Plane didn't wanted to be screwed by the Angels (see an army
                           of Solars ? Imagine 100 times as powerful, and you have 1 Angel of edena) just to defend a bunch of
                           overpowerful petty wizards that weren't smart enough to try to seize power without alienating every
                           other powers (except the Illithids, who weren't particularly angry at the Shade and their allies, but were
                           slaughtering them nonetheless as they attacked everyone).

                           The power of the shadow plane was underestimated in your opinion ? Who cares ? In my opinion,
                           that's possible, but the power of the Illithid was overestimated. So, in these conditions, the fight would
                           not have been tougher, it's just that the accent would have been put on battling the shade rather than
                           on battling the illithids.

                           Grr.

                           As for the evil powers -- screw them ! The gods hadn't had their word to say in this matter, it's the
                           mortals who chose, and they chose Good. Evil is underbalanced now ? Good ridance, it's all that I can
                           say. Evil can't be balanced, as evil is destruction of everything, including balance. Laws and Chaos
                           must be balanced to neutral, Good and Evil must be balanced to Good.

                           Furthermore, the evil powers were already screwed. Their main support, the humanoids, have ceased
                           to back them since the 7-year war.

                           If they're angry at the High Rituals organized by Aloïsius, that's too bad for them, but they can't do
                           anything at all. Ao will prevent them from interfering. Mortal rules, and mortal chose, and they havn't
                           chosen evil. And furthermore, the Angel will protect us until the Even Bigger Ritual will be performed.


                           OK, I want to know -- How many people agree to help the Ultimate Ritual ? Logically, everyone, except
                           the few people actively involved in militant Evil. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:21 AM                      

                           Representative from the Shadowlords( shadow plane equivalents of Demon Princes, Slaadi Lords, etc.)
                           together with a one from Netherese Shades arrive in the conference room waiting for everyone to
                           appear. Netherese archmage argues with the mighty Nightwalker:
                           Why can`t your masters attack in full force, while our enemies recover?!
                           YOU FOUL! Don`t you understand that while the inhabitants of Toril are no match for the entire might
                           of the Shadow, we don`t want a full war with Slaadi and Celestials. But for the sake of the 
                           Truth that lies within Dakness we must stop the influence of the abomination known as the Church of
                           Sun and Stars!

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 4) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:21 AM                      

                           I regret to say this, Gez, but a repeat of the High Ritual is not possible.

                           The Five Churches do not have enough power, at the moment, to do it.
                           And the current situation is too disorganized.

                           Furthermore, the Weave of Mystra is badly damaged, so even if the Five Churches had the power, the
                           spell would probably misfire.

                           So, yes, Realmspace is being guarded by the Phaerimm/Sharn against the Fleet of Shadow.

                           But no, the High Ritual cannot again restore the dead to life, the world to health, and bring the
                           wondrous happiness.

                           At least, not right now ... perhaps in the future, when the Church is truly mighty and the Weave is
                           healthy, the Church will be able to.

                           If you want that future to HAPPEN, I SERIOUSLY suggestion you go to the peace table, and hammer
                           out a PERMANENT peace for Realmspace.

                           That permanent peace, is within your reach now.
                           You are almost there; you are a stone's throw away from hammering out a peace that could sustain
                           Toril for millennia. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:23 AM                         

                           The Gnomes propose that the new church to be called either the Church of Toril or the Church of
                           Peace.

                           All churches of the Gnome pantheon (except, of course, that mindless ball of hatred that is Urdlen)
                           join it.

                           The Church of Gond follow the move of the Gnomish Churches.

                           Edena, how many people (among the NPC) respond favorably to the request for the New Ritual that will
                           definitely protect Toril against harm and intrusion ?

                           We've contacted a lots of Churches, and all factions with massive arcane or psionic power. We want
                           their help. The objective is to shield Toril and its Sun against further attacks and agressions, people
                           refusing could thus be considered as willing to let further attacks and agressions against Toril happen.

                           If the High Ritual of Happy Ending is not possible yet, we then coordinate every mystical resource we
                           can find to repair the weave.

                           As for Peace, the various factions that I represent -- Gnomes, The One Church, the (resurrected, not
                           those from Mystara) Maztican elves, even the Yuan-ti -- are all for.

                           We won't let war strike us again.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:43 AM                         

                           The Deep Illithid and Neoillithid each send triads of delegates to the meeting table... Their forces
                           around RealmSpace urge the diplomats of the other groups to arrive as soon as they can.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Phasmus ]


                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:50 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 The Gnomes propose that the new church to be called either the Church of Toril or the
                                 Church of Peace.
                                 All churches of the Gnome pantheon 



                           Shadow that resembles a Nihghtwalker stares at Gez with unhumanan hatred:

                           CHURCH OF TORIL! 
                           SUCH A BLASHEMIES! This so called Church of Toril represents only few soft, weak Gods and their
                           hedonistic followers, that are unworthy to lead Toril, especially those that follow Sharess, The Queen of
                           Bitches and Whores.

                           WE SHADOWS DEMAND:

                           AND SO WE THE NETHERIL:

                           NETHERESE ARE TO BE ALLOWED BACK TO TORIL!

                           THE CORRUPTION OF THE UNDERGROUND RACES MUST BE UNDONE, FOR THE SAKE OF BALANCE! WE
                           ARE PREPARING A RITUAL THAT WILL COUNTER IT, SO DO NOT INTERFERE!

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:57 AM                      

                           Meanwhile most powerful wizards from the shade enclaves across the Shadow Plane gather together to
                           cast a True Ritual, invoking a great deal of negative energy.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:05 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Victory! Victory!

                                 In the Humanoid lands, Queen Amlaruil and Forrester were fighting back to back.
                                 Now the Queen flushes with delight, turns and grabs Forrester, embraces him in a most
                                 Sharresite way, and offers him a luscious, long, deep, kiss.

                                 While around them a great crowd of humanoids and elves sing, and roar, and blow
                                 trumpets, and beat on great drums.

                                 Victory! Victory! VICTORY!


                           (I just saw this now, Edena . . . trust me, I can't miss something like that on the first pass.)

                           Elf kisses?! Icky! You know, I've got a reputation to uphold, here!

                           Oh, hell with it. Purely in the interest of World Peace . . . 

                           I'll kiss back. 


                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:06 AM                     


                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:08 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 Meanwhile most powerful wizards from the shade enclaves across the Shadow Plane
                                 gather together to cast a True Ritual, invoking a great deal of negative energy.

                                 [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]

                                 [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Edena, would it be possible for me to do a suicide pocket-nuke drop into the middle of their high
                           ritual? (something such as teleporting into their chambers and setting off the bomb) Or are there any
                           left over from the elder brain assult?

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: TheBalor ]

                           --------------------



                           Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                           Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:13 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Gez:
                                 The Gnomes propose that the new church to be called either the Church of Toril or the
                                 Church of Peace.

                                 ...

                                 We won't let war strike us again.



                           My vote is for the Church of Toril. Simple, but very, very direct. I like. 

                           Has disturbing thought about what half-elf half-humanoid kids might look like. Not that bad, actually. Blocks
                           further consideration from his mind. What the hell am I thinking?

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:13 AM                      

                           What happened with the Drow! And did all Ilithid souls `went to their Gods? Shadows try to convince
                           some of them to allow themselves to be ressecuracted as Shades. 

                           And I don`t see Shar not being a popular deity, as we are after the terrible war and she has a
                           portfolios of forgetfullness and loss, not to mention Mask, who also resides in the Shadow Plane and
                           chaos is a good time for thieves.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:13 AM                         

                           For the Last Peace Conference (if it succeeds, it will be the Last Peace Conference, as war will no longer
                           be possible. If it fails, it will be the Last Peace Conference as Toril will be destroyed once and for all.),
                           the Church of Peace will not use threats to make force people to agree to peace.

                           We won't unleash doomsday weapons of people that does not want peace.

                           If someone don't want peace, it can only be because this person is evil.

                           In this case, we'll put Helms of Opposite Alignment on that person's head until our paladins can
                           confirm that person is no longer evil.

                           Then, given that the person is no longer evil, said person will make everything possible for peace,
                           notably agreeing with us.

                           The One Church of Peace is favorable to an united world government builded on democratic principles
                           and advocating freedom, knowledge, and respect for life, sentience, and others.

                           The One Church thinks that the Technocratic Commonwealth could be a base, or a component for that
                           government.

                           The One Church don't care much for the internal working and constitution of said government, as long
                           as what they see as the principles of goodness -- freedom, respect for life, for sentience, and for
                           knowledge -- are upheld by the government.

                           The Gnomes, who are part of the Commonwealth, declare that they can accept the commonwealth
                           becomes the all-encompassing government, as well as they can accept that it becomes parts of a
                           greater entity. As long as peace, democracy, prosperity and goodness toward all things under the sun
                           are respected by the world government and all its constituant, they are pleased and agree.

                           The yuan-ti, if they are invited, are for peace also. Peasssse is good for businesssss. War alsssssso,
                           but peassssse isss better. And not thissss kind of war.

                           On the trial of the illithid topic, I don't see much how it can defend itself. It is the sole survivor of its
                           kin, but it's a powerful enemy if it were to attack us again, seeing as it's evil it will (especially if it gains
                           the 10 billions XPs, argh) and a too big risk to take. People should vote for death or redemption
                           (removing all evil from one should be far easier than removing all evil from all illithids and aboleths,
                           so the weave could support that spell).

                           People should vote for either case. Both the One Church and the Gnomes will reject all pleas for
                           acquitting or exiling the illithids without removing all evil from it.


                           They claim that the threat of this illithid corrupting the neo and deep illithid back to the evil ways of
                           Ilsensine is too high to be taken.

                           The threat of that illithid going through the planes looking for other illithids is also too high to be
                           taken.

                           In their opinion, a risk with a probability of 1 on 10 billions is too high to be taken, as Toril should
                           never again be inflicted what it was inflicted. Toril deserves, Toril has gained the right to Serenity.

                           On a side note, a Solar from the One Church calmy declare than the Shadowlords fail to see that in
                           Darkness there is no Shadow. Shadow exists only in the Light, as it exist by contrasting with Light. The
                           One Church wish no harm to the Plane of Shadow, and is of no threat against them. The One Church
                           don't want to, don't need to, and don't understand the point in, destroying the Plane of Shadow or
                           otherwise attacking it; unless said Plane of Chaos threatens the Peace and Unity that Toril is getting at
                           last.

                           Nothing in what is planned for Toril by the Once Church and its allies is dangerous for or incompatible
                           with the interest of the Plane of Shadow.

                           The One Church don't want war. The One Church is tired of war. All of Toril is tired of war. Please, do
                           not try to wage war against us. We ask you not to, not out of fear, but out of loss of patience. If war is
                           needed, once more, we will won. But we really, really, really, really, REALLY don't want any new
                           war.

                           We're not afraid. Just bored. Really bored.

                           The One Church hopes the Shadowlord have perfectly understood what this mean.

                           Otherwise, we've about 400 pretty magical helms for you. If you want war, we'll ask you to try them
                           until you find one that suit you perfectly.

                           OOC: Statistically, around 20 helms are enough, as a '1' is always a failure. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:22 AM                      

                           I REPEAT: Shadowlords don`t want to conquer Toril! We want only the balance between light and
                           darkness to be preserved, the main effect of our rituaL will be the countering of the alignment switch
                           that occured because of Alosius`s ritual. Actually it will be the direct opposite of it, and we likely receive
                           help from not only the clergy of Shar and Mask but also some other evil Gods like Bane or Velshaaron.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:37 AM                         

                           Edena, mail incoming.

                           Edena, mail incoming (post scriptum).

                           Please don't reply to the univ-mtp2.etc. adress.

                           The One Church, the Church of Toril, the Church of Peace declares that the Shadowlords are interlopers
                           on Toril and have no legitimity in the saying of what Toril needs for balance.

                           The Church of Toril declares than an undo of the High Ritual would cause the war to erupt again, and
                           must not happen.

                           The Church of Toril asks the Shadowlords to bother of their own problems, not of those of Toril, that
                           would be very polite and much appreciated.

                           The Church of Toril points out to the Deep Illithids that such an event would turn them to evil again,
                           and that they will lose all that they have gained, and they have gained much. The deep Illithids have
                           the best interest of the world in preventing such an abomination to happen.

                           The Church of Toril points out to everyone involved in the war that if the Aboleths and Illithids were to
                           be corrupted again to evil, because some people thinks it makes Toril more "balanced" from their
                           interloper's point of view, war would risk to erupt again.

                           It is thus in the interest of everyone on Toril to prevent the abomination of the Ritual planned by the
                           Shadowlords.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:48 AM                         

                           ((I may have some of the specifics wrong during what I am about to write. Please bear with me in this
                           way, as I'm tired and a bit under the weather, hehe.))

                           Ever since the end of the titanic war that threatened to detroy all life on Toril, the Prime Minister of the
                           Technocratic Commonwealth has remained silent after assigning two new members to his government
                           in the form of a Minister of Redevelopment and promoted his aide, Erika Lesage, to the position of
                           Deputy Prime Minister. After contacting all those involved in the great battles of the past few days and
                           speaking with them, he retired to Commonwealth House, his home in the capital city. A few days later,
                           word comes that the Prime Minister will call a session of Parliament and invite the world media for an
                           address he's been planning since the end of the fighting.

                           Days pass, without a word. There are rumours of a powerful white light emanating from the master
                           bedroom windows at Commonwealth House at dawn, three nights before the planned address. There is
                           much speculation, but each and every member of government and civic official is not saying a word.

                           The Commonwealth's new Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Redevelopment continue to do their
                           jobs in silence. Finally, the day arrives and all the Members are gathered in the Commonwealth
                           Parliament awaiting Ian Payne's address. Everyone, the Members, the Cabinet Ministers and the
                           Media, wait and watch the doors leading to the Prime Minister's office connected to the Commonwealth
                           Chamber. 

                           After what seems to be too long, the doors are opened by two Secret Servicemen and the lightbulbs
                           erupt as Erika Lesage, not Ian Payne, enters and walks silently toward the podium. It is so quiet in the
                           Commonwealth Chamber that the sound of her shoes on the marble floors can be heard at the very
                           back of the great hall. She stops at the podium and puts an envelope down on the podium. She
                           exhales quietly to herself and regards the audience before speaking:

                           "People of the Commonwealth, I bring word that our first, and longest serving Prime Minister, Ian
                           Payne, has died."

                           Be it shock, or something else, the rooms falls as silent as it was... Erika wipes a single tear from her
                           cheek before continuing.

                           "He died three days ago, at dawn, peacefully and in his sleep. When we arrived to see what had
                           happened, we found nothing..." Erika then picks up the envelope and shows it to everyone, "Save this
                           letter with instructions that it was to be opened and read by myself at this conference."

                           Erika Lesage opens the letter and begins to read it aloud.

_My Dearest People of the Commonwealth,

                           I find my hands trembling as I sit at the my desk overlooking our precious capital city and write these
                           words. I do not believe I possess the ability to accurately convey the love I have for this nation, and
                           its people, but I will try. I have been your elected leader, on and off, for over forty years now and I
                           have learned that only through honour and care can one truly govern responsibly. I have faith in these
                           walls, in this foundation, and in these people who live around me. We are a strong and valiant people.
                           A people who have stood for the virtues of equality, liberty and democracy. We have changed the
                           world, and everything in and on it. I only hope that time will look back on us, on me, in such a
                           favourable light as I have hoped for so long.

                           "I have lived for nearly seventy-two years, and only now, do I fully understand the obligation every
                           sapient being must recognize. We may look different, you and I, but in the end, we are one. No
                           matter the city, no matter the country, no matter the race, class or kin, we are one. We are the
                           defenders of Toril, and we must act in such a way that will guarantee that the world continue to exist,
                           in all its glory, no matter the cost.

                           "I learned this on the day that I discovered my power. For so long I had convinced myself that I was
                           merely an old man with no power to speak of, but I was wrong. Power does not come from a textbook,
                           or from science, or from arcane knowledge from beyond the veil. True power, comes from within the
                           heart, mind and soul. I learned this when I knealt before the shrine and prayed to the Gods and
                           Goddesses, and was given the gift of freedom when I was embraced by one of the Angels Ascendant.

                           "My work on this world is finished, and I am tired. I look forward to the rest I have earned in the
                           afterlife, but know this: I am not defeated. I was given the power to control my life, to choose - "

                           Erika stops in mid-sentence, where she wipes away another tear and smiles lightly.

                           "To choose when my stay on this wondrous world ends. It was the most beautiful gift anyone had ever
                           given me, and now, I embark on the journey no one need fear. If one truly has love in their heart,
                           mind and soul, there needn't be worry for the next life for it will be truly divine. Remember this, and
                           the world shall be better for it.

                           "In my absence, I leave my - " Erika pauses and squints at the page, almost in disbelief, she
                           continues, "My trusted aide, almost my own daughter, Erika Lesage, in charge until time deems it
                           possible to hold a general election. I have the full support of my party (the Liberal-Democratic Party)
                           and its leaders in this action and tell you all that she know speaks for the Commonwealth. I must
                           know assure you that she is -"

                           Another pause, this time, Erika finally breaks out into tears. One of the Secret Servicemen, with a
                           worried look on his face, steps forward and puts his hand on her shoulder, he gives her a hankerchief.
                           She takes it and thanks him as she wipes her tears away, after looking out to the crowd of people, she
                           continues reading. 

                           "She is the single most capable person to handle the trials and tribulations ahead. Put the trust you
                           had in me with her, as she will need it.

                           "People of the Commonwealth, of the world, this is my final act of office:

                           "The world has seen far too much war, too much death, too much hate, in these past forty years. Far
                           more than enough to fill an eternity. I have contacted the other world leaders, our allies, and they
                           have pledged to hear this call. I propose that all the nations of the world come together in an act of
                           peace and harmony and communication in the form of The World Council Organization.

                           "It is my belief that if the world had a place for all voices to come together and communicate, further
                           world-threatening crises would be averted. It is my desire, my wish, my hope that the world will hear
                           my call and heed the necessity for the creation of such a world forum. The life of the planet, the life of
                           its people, depend upon it.

                           "I leave you know as I have never left you before. I am complete. My story is finished, but I sense
                           that yours, and the story of the very world, has many, many years to continue before the end comes.
                           May it be a pleasant ending, one without war, without pain, without death, without hate. May it be one
                           with joy, with life, and with love. This my wish for the world, and I leave it in your able hands to make it
                           a reality for all to benefit.

                           "Signed,

                           "Ian Payne, Prime Minister of the Technocratic Commonwealth of Toril."

                           The Commonwealth Chamber remains silent as the acting Prime Minister, Erika Lesage covers her
                           mouth and lets out a cry. She soon gains her composure, and regards the audience once more. She
                           quietly leans toward the microphone once more and says, "Thank you, my people."

                           She walks silently back toward the door she entered, her footsteps once more being heard. As she
                           gets to the threshold, she stops and leans against the wall. Suddenly, a single pair of hands can be
                           heard clapping together, then another, and another... Soon, the entire Commonwealth Chamber and
                           all those citizens gathered outside the Parliament can be heard clapping their hands and standing. A
                           great cheer is heard as they all begin singing the national anthem, "The Battle Hymm of the
                           Commonwealth."

                           The acting Prime Minister lets out a beautiful smile and gives a single wave. Flashbulbs erupt, and the
                           Chamber lets out a collective roar as their new leader leaves the stage.

                           ((Whew.))

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 40) The Second IR*

Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 03:25 AM                      

                           Edena I need to know are Red Wizards still a significant power on Toril? What about Zhentarim and
                           Church of Bane, are they going to watch calmly as so called "Church of Toril" is going to become the
                           overwhemingly dominate religion? 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 03:39 AM                         

                           The Church of Toril is currently strong of the followers of FOUR greater powers, SIX intermediate
                           powers, two lesser powers and 1 demipower.

                           The whole seldarine is expected to join, after the church of Sehanine merged with the Church of
                           Selûne, and thus merged with the One Church. Eilistraee is expected also. This would give two new
                           greater powers, seven new intermediates, two new lessers and one new demi.

                           The halfling churches is also very likely to join, and would bring the Church of Tymora with them

                           The churches of Eldath, Lurue, Mielikki, Milil, Mystra, Shiallia and Silvanus will logically join as well. The
                           little churches of Ubtao and Ulutiu may, also.

                           This would makes the Church of Toril encompass the deities of Toril itself (Chauntea), the Moon, and
                           the Sun; and would make it strong of 10 greater powers, 17 intermediates, seven lesser and 6 demi.

                           As the Ritual can not be performed yet, our delegates to the other churches enjoin them to join the
                           Church of Toril, using the current crave of peace and unity, the need for reconstruction, and their fame
                           and good reputation for the massive achievement they already have made. With your help, they say,
                           if you join, we'll be able to redo this miracle to protect Toril definetly from harm. Join us, united we are
                           strong, united we will rebuild the world. They insist that all faiths are venerated as equal, irregardless
                           of the status of the deity.

                           The Church of Toril works on rebuilding the Weave, and thus Mystra should be one of the first to join.

                           We don't say it, but it can be guessed by looking at the people, that the Church who do not join risks
                           to be forgotten, as the new Church of Toril gets much of the attention and credits. We represent
                           healing, we represent renewal and rebuilding, we represent hope, we represent the epic deed we have
                           done for Toril, and for all of these reasons we'll probably become the Church followed by 98% of
                           worshippers.

                           The Gnome Rep contacts Erika to see if the Church of Toril, Peace and Unity cannot become the official
                           church of the commonwealth. He also ask her what's her favorite name for this church. And with that, a
                           forest gnome cleric of the Church of Toril bless her. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 08, 2001 03:52 AM                         

                           Erika thanks the gnomish representative and suggests the Church name be "The United Church of
                           Toril." She calls it simple, elegant, and powerful.

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 04:05 AM                      

                           First of all Deep Illithids and Aboleth are much less powerful than the Pan-Toril Alliance, and without a
                           threat you will all become decadent and vulnerable, especially with the influence of The Church of Toril.
                           And do everyone agree that if elves are allowed to go back to Toril, Shades should be here too, since
                           they didn`t commit any great crimes against Toril?

                           On Toril, clergy of Shar, Bane and many lesser deities proceed with the ritual, in cooperation with
                           Shades in Shadow Plane, it won`t have any effect on the sun but some neutral people might switch to
                           evil and the good time will come for undeath( some souls full of hatred might return as wraiths etc.)

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 08, 2001 04:41 AM                         

                           ((Talos, I'm somewhat confused as to what faction you're actually playing... Could you do me the
                           favour of detailing who your character is and whom s/he speaks for? Right now, it seems you've yet to
                           commit to a side other than "the antagonists."))

                                 quote:

                                 First of all Deep Illithids and Aboleth are much less powerful than the Pan-Toril Alliance,
                                 and without a threat you will all become decadent and vulnerable, especially with the
                                 influence of The Church of Toril. And do everyone agree that if elves are allowed to go
                                 back to Toril, Shades should be here too, since they didn`t commint any great crimes
                                 against Toril.


                           The acting Prime Minister shakes her head at the statement. "So quick to make predictions at a time
                           when the future is so clouded, so unpredictable. While we are more than willing to allow the Torillian
                           elves to return to the table, most definately as part of the Commonwealth, but the times of kingdom
                           and empire is over.

                           "To my knowledge, the Shades did take part in the assault on our valiant space vessels and
                           threatened to use their weaponry on the surface... Were not these parties, in fact, guilty of the crime
                           of conspiracy to commit such great crimes?"

                           And at that, Erika sits back and awaits the replies of the other great powers with respect to the
                           deceased's final wishes.

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 04:41 AM                         

                           Decadent and vulnerable ? If you leave us alone, we'll be invulnerable far before decadence.

                           When Law and Chaos are balanced, the result is Good. We don't need Evil. Is the Plane of Shadow
                           balanced between Good and Evil ? No ! It leans toward Evil. So, you don't have any word to say about
                           balance of Good and Evil.

                           Evil is weakness. Evil is believing that empty emotions, empty beings are strong. Those that are evil
                           indulge in power that they ultimely don't understand. Powers that are not theirs. Evil is not a force, it is
                           a negation of a force. It is nothing. We don't want evil. We don't need evil. Cease this dark sorcery
                           immediately, or be accused of crime against Toril, and against the peace and reconciliation effort. Evil
                           is out of the equation. Leave now. Accompany Iuz back to Oerth if you want evil. LEAVE US ALONE ! 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 04:57 AM                      

                           To Reprisal:
                           I represent powers that rule The Plane of Shadow and creatures of this plane, including almost all
                           shades leaving there, not only the Netherese, I also represent the churches of Shadow Gods-Shar and
                           Mask who made alliance with other clergys of evil deities( most notably Bane, since Cyric and Talos
                           aren`t very reliable) to stop the growing power of The Church OF Toril.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 05:08 AM                         

                           The Yuan-ti knows that Toril is still full of Evil.

                           They are there. Derros are there. Duergar are there. Several strange creatures of the Underdark are
                           there, and most of them are evil. Not all humanoids are parts of the humanoid alliance, and those
                           that are out -- quaggoth, grimlocks, kuo-toas, siv, sahuagin, etc -- are as evil as always.

                           And furthermore, the Yuan-Ti are not afraid of decadence.

                           Quite the opposite.

                           They would very like people to become decadent.

                           The would very like the World Government, whatever it is, to become something decadent.

                           This way, they'll be able to infiltrate it easier, and control it easier.

                           The Yuan-Ti, masters of psionic and arcane powers, don't want to have to face their old enemies and
                           concurrent the illithids again.

                           They prefer the illithids to be parts of a government they'll secretely control.

                           The Yuan-Ti believe that the peace that was promised before the Shadow began to create problems is
                           what will be the most profitable thing for them.

                           The Yuan-Ti laugh at the idea of all evil churches associated together to "defend the greater cause of
                           evil". Such a behavior is so self-contradictory they laugh until their chest hurt.

                           What are these so called evil creatures, all friendily working together to a common goal ? It's a joke !
                           They're not evil, they're dumb.

                           But well, in the possibility that this happy-bunch of evil-doers full of high morale principles (uhuhuh)
                           succeed at something that will prevent the Yuan-Ti from acquering the Power over a bunch of decadent
                           slaves, they will intervene.

                           The Yuan-Ti send swarms of snakes in the various involved evil churches, to harass the priests and
                           officiants, and disrupt their efforts.

                           The Yuan-Ti goes themselves to the "battle". They use their innate Polymorph Self to change high
                           priest in snails (unable to use V, S or M) components, or their Aversion power (similar to Antipathy) to
                           make officiants flee from the cermony.

                           They do everything they can to disrupt the rituals everywhere they can, preferrably without using mortal
                           powers -- they just seek to stop the ritual, they don't try to kill anyone unless attacked.

                           The Yuan-Ti claim to do this for peace, if the justice of the Commonwealth ask them why they
                           performed this act. The Yuan-Ti claim they're afraid that with the Aboleth and Illithids coming back to
                           the dark side, peace will not be possible. And they claim they really want peace, from all their heart.
                           And they are sincere. But they don't say why exactly they want peace, if asked. Just general answers
                           like "it's better for everyone, including us". 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 05:22 AM                      

                           Clergy of evil deities aligned with Shadows( most LE nd NE, some CE gods) hides in the Plane Of
                           Shadow, they will planeshift to a distant corner of Faerun at the very climax of ritual, since it must be
                           finished on Toril. By the way it should have been finished by now, Edena? 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 05:29 AM                      

                           I think that followers of evil deities are numerous and have spies almost everywhere so we are likely
                           to counter all efforts made by these pesky snakes, we also try to explain to them that united Word
                           Council, under spiritual leadership of The Church Of Toril, means the end for their plans.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 05:33 AM                      

                           We also use some fiends, especially those that answer to Evil Gods, for protection.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 5) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 08, 2001 05:45 AM                        

                           *A single creature, perhaps a human skeleton walks into the church, in its hand it holds a small scroll, without
                           considerations of whatever was being said at the moment in walks up before the delegations, and holds up
                           the scroll and starts to read from it with a monotone echoing voice.*

                           Dear Delegation of peace, this is the former member of this group Zouron giving you his final
                           message. Since you have rescieved this letter, it is clear I am no longer amough you all, though I am
                           not dead, so do not try to ressurrect me and what not. I ahve travelled to the domain of dread, as I
                           see this as a fitting personal punishment for my own evil in these matters. 
                           You might suggest I could have stayed here in the negotiations until at least the peace was
                           established, but I decided against this, for the mere reason that the war have left me a changed man,
                           and peace is something I am unable to think off. My temporal capture left my soul barren and my
                           mind filled with hate, for life as well for light.
                           I would have liked to leave you all with a final gift, thus I forced all the living and the dead of my
                           people to form scrolls of wishes and whatever else we could come up with, which you can use as you
                           see fit. This vault are hidden somewhere in my old lands, but I do not know where personally, I have
                           personally used the strength of my soul and magic to seal and hide it will my sanity still rules, but I
                           am sure you will all find it.
                           now I must depart, I am sure you can use what is left of the lands I once ruled, though here is no
                           people to rule anymore.
                           Farewell and may your quest be bloody."

                           *The skeleton offers the scroll to Forrester, the scroll is made from human skin, Zouron's own as a matter of
                           fact, and while written in magical ink, the skin is filled with blood. The skeleton looks around then speaks*

                           This is the end of the land of zouron, as the finl citizen I bid you all farewell.

                           *with these words the skeleton collapses and whatever magical energy it contains is gone.


                           OOCish: have fun all, it been really fun  but this waar was more terror then my character could
                           handle. So enjoy! (BTW I know it was cheap to speak of a magical hidden vault where untold riches
                           exist) and yes he did kill or force all his citizen to give up their life to make magical items (or attempt)
                           and so on, an himself left a mere shadow of his living self. Sorry edena for not getting your
                           comformation for this though 

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 06:17 AM                      

                           Across at least half of Faerun, and across all of Zakhara, flags fly at half staff.
                           Ian Payne is regarded as a great hero (I myself thought highly of him OOC) by nearly all the people
                           in these lands.

                           People halted what they are doing, even halted in the midst of reconstruction, and they watched or
                           listened to the speech.
                           Many were in tears, and many still are.

                           Several million people arrive in the capital of the Technocratic Commonwealth, to see the body of Ian
                           Payne laying in state, and as he is taken to his burial site hundreds of thousands of people line the
                           streets, weeping, throwing flowers, staring sadly.
                           On the big viewscreens set up, tens of millions of people watch in silence as the funeral ceremony
                           takes place (overseen by the Church of Toril, not the Church of Kelemvor.)

                           Ian Payne lived to realize his dream.

                           The nations of Zakhara applied for admittance into the Technocratic Commonwealth, which they are
                           now calling the United Commonwealth of Toril.
                           Those few nations that did not apply for admittance, wish to be allies and friends of the UC.
                           The envoy of the great empire in the heart of Kara-Tur, has also requested admittance into the UC.
                           The dwarven nations of Faerun are asking for admittance into the UC.
                           The gnomish nations do not ask to join, because they wish to continue their experiments, and fear UC
                           laws would stop them, but they offer alliance with the UC.
                           The halfling nations of Faerun are asking for admittance into the UC.

                           In an unprecedented move, the phaerimm and aboleth ask for admittance into the UC.
                           They request to be granted special status, and to be exempt from the law, as diplomats from another
                           country would be exempt.
                           However they, in return, offer their immense power and services in the new job of Protectors of
                           Realmspace (the Fleet of Shadow, they point out, is only one of many extraplanar threats and
                           problems.)

                           The drow who have returned to the world renounce Lolth and the others of the drow Pantheon and
                           embrace the Seldarine or Eilistraee.
                           They then ask for admittance into the UC.

                           The sverfneblin, not wishing to miss out on a good thing, ask to join the UC.

                           Many of the countries on the other 4 continents of Toril also ask for admittance, if the UC will help
                           them rebuild their countries.

                           The queen of the githyanki was killed in the war, but her successor, a wise and noble knight, decides
                           to revolt against the Lich Queen of the Githyanki.
                           The githyanki colony on Luna requests to join the UC, in return for protection from it's brethren.

                           The scro were effectively wiped out as a major force in Realmspace during the war.
                           However, they maintain a sizeable presence on Selune, and they still rule that moon.
                           The scro, offer to ally with the UC, but do not offer to join.

                           Now, there are a number of powers I cannot speak for.
                           They can choose to join the UC, ally with it, remain neutral, or stand against it.

                           Bran's Druids.
                           The Isle of Hope
                           The Humanoid Alliance (the other great power on Toril.)
                           Zouron's Magocracy.
                           The Faerie
                           The Unseelie
                           The Deep Illithid
                           The NeoIllithid

                           The return of the dragons has caused a revolt in Faerie, and some of the Faerie have returned to Toril
                           against the wishes of Titania.
                           Since some of the Unseelie also revolted against their leadership, and returned to Toril, this should be
                           interesting.

                           Ian Payne lived to see the sky turn green (it's natural color) again, as the Angels cleared it of debris
                           from the war.
                           He lived to see the volcanoes go quiet, the rifts cool off, the oceans calm, the last of the tremors
                           subside.
                           He lived to see the sun shining in it's glory out of the green sky, and the great light green halo around
                           it also return.
                           The sun itself is still recovering, and plumes of superheated debris are still spewing from it, and all
                           about it are clouds of gas, which extend outward in streamers and vortexes far into Realmspace.

                           A reminder to all the people of Toril of the consequences of their war, and a warning against future
                           war.

                           When the sky had cleared, and the Weave had healed as much as they could heal it, the Angels came
                           to Ian Payne, and they had surrounded him (yes, there was an intense light from his room ...)
                           One of the Angels, ethereal and shining with white and silver light, had walked up to him, and the
                           Angel had smiled, and reaching out a gossimar hand, touched him on the forehead.
                           And whispered:

                           Blessed One.

                           The other Angels, surrounding Ian Payne in a great circle, had all smiled then, their approval and their
                           feelings of appreciation a physical blow of warmth and love.

                           Then the great light had come, again, from the Seventh Heaven, and the Angels had turned, and
                           walked back up into that light.

                           (It should not be too difficult to imagine where Ian Payne is now, in the Afterlife.)

                           His grave will be visited ever by that shining light, and it will become a Holy Place.
                           People will come there to pray, and a new religion will be created, one that believes in Angels, in Mercy
                           and Compassion, in Caring.
                           One day, a great cathedral will stand around his tomb, and still the light will shine on it. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 06:38 AM                      

                           Amlaruil kisses Forrester, long and deeply.
                           That gesture ignites her people, who laugh and cheer, then dance and sing in celebration.
                           They whisk the humanoids around them into their dance, and it seems to the humanoids that these
                           could not possibly be elves - or if they are, they have all gone mad.

                           Some of the elves start talking about new cities, where elves and humanoids live together.
                           Others take that up, and talk of the elven ceremonies, and how the humanoids would fit in great.
                           But then others talk about how the elves would fit in great into the humanoid ceremonies, and they
                           ask to join the humanoid community!!

                           The elves seem fascinated with the humanoids, and they offer to help them rebuild, and they offer
                           (gasp) to live under the rule of the humanoids, if the humanoids will allow them to.
                           Queen Amlaruil states that she is queen no more, but Forrester's humble servant.
                           Queen Amlaruil also says that Forrester is a good kisser, which causes a mighty roar and cheer, and
                           she gives him a very suggestive look.

                           And a lot of elven females give the orcs, goblins, kobolds, ogres (especially the ogres), suggestive
                           looks.
                           A fair number of elven males begin making advances towards humanoid females, too.

                           But then Queen Amlaruil, who lost Zaor many decades ago, peacefully fades away.
                           Her task is done, her people are safe, and the curse upon her is lifted, and she fades away to the
                           realm of Arvandor.

                           The elves are very sorrowful about the loss of their Queen, who they loved, and now they look to
                           Forrester, and as incredibly as this may seem, it would appear that they expect him to be their new
                           King.
                           Some of the elves are now saying that elves and humanoids are actually kin, and of the same general
                           race, and that the different kinds of elves and different kinds of humanoids are merely delightful
                           variations on the general whole.
                           And elves, like variation.

                           IMPORTANT: How Forrester and the Humanoids handle this, is crucial.

                           Of course, the Shamans of Gruumsh look upon all this warily, as one might expect.
                           The elves do not go so far as to praise Gruumsh, but then again ... they do not attack him or say
                           anything bad about him, either.

                           The Seldarine do not interfere, nor do the Gods of the Humanoids.
                           Both groups of Gods and Goddesses are watching in amazement with their mouths hung wide open, to
                           be honest.

                           - - -

                           Larloch gives his undead slaves their freedom, and they pass away into the Afterlife, and he gives his
                           liches their freedom, on the condition they behave themselves.
                           Larloch and most of his liches are very lonely, now, since they became social beings.
                           Larloch asks if he could be of use.

                           He explains that he could help with the Defense of Realmspace.
                           He explains that he understands the ancient Netherese Lore - far better than the Netherese - and he
                           could establish a College of Wizardry that would beggar even the great colleges of the Magocracy
                           (although he might have offered this to the Magocracy had Zouron not disappeared.)
                           He explains that he will not allow the mistakes of the Netherese to be repeated, and he is willing to
                           swear loyalty to the UC or the Humanoid Alliance, whoever will take him.

                           Larloch goes to the funeral of Ian Payne, but he assumes the facade of one who is alive, and he is
                           just another person in the crowd thus.

                           The Chosen of Mystra do not agree to join their countries to the UC, and they ask for neutrality (think
                           of Switzerland).
                           However, Silverymoon is an exception: Silverymoon offers to ally with the UC and to the Humanoid
                           Alliance both. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 06:59 AM                      

                           So plans of the shades and evil priests to invoke a negative energy weave upon Toril did not suceed?
                           Will shades be allowed to live on Faerun?
                           I HATE happy endings. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 41) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 06:59 AM                      

                           Ruling:

                           The Church of Toril, as it calls itself, does absorb Hanali Celanil, and it absorbs some of the other
                           dieties whose portfolios are in agreement with it's principals (but this takes months to happen, and in
                           some cases years.)

                           However, Gond the Wonderbringer is not absorbed, because it was Gond who brought technology to
                           Toril, or so say the gnomes, and his Church has become huge.
                           It has become so huge that most gnomes belong to it, and many non-gnomes belong to it.

                           Eilistraee gains a great following among the drow, who are unfamiliar with the surface as of yet, and so
                           she becomes a great power.

                           The Church of Compassion that is founded after the death of Ian Payne sweeps up most of the
                           followers of several Faerunian Gods, stripping them of their power.
                           Kelemvor is a big loser, especially since his people did not perform the burial, and since he is seen as
                           harsh and uncaring.
                           The followers of Immater also flock to the new church.
                           Torm the True is another God who loses big, as honesty, keeping the trust, courage, and honor, were
                           all embodied in Ian Payne, and the Angels of the new Church still light his tomb.

                           The dark Gods suffer very badly as people eschew them for the Church of Toril, the Church of
                           Compassion, and the new rising powers such as Eilistraee.
                           Loviatar is almost wiped out, since there has been all too much pain and suffering (it gets so bad
                           Loviatar starts thinking of joining with Sharess, and turning to good alignment ...)

                           Malar the Beastlord loses out totally, his followers either dead in the war, or abandoning him, or
                           hunted down by people outraged from too much war.
                           The followers of Cyric perished for the most part in the war, and those that remain are very unpopular,
                           and a massive attempt is made to convert them.
                           The Church of Bane remains, but it is drastically weakened, for the common people don't wish tyranny,
                           and they see in the UC and the Church of Compassion a way to escape tyranny, and Bane's people
                           can't hold them.
                           Bane's people are few, because most died in the war, and those that remain are frowned upon as
                           idiots.
                           Nobody prays to Umberlee anymore, either.
                           Auril the Frostmaiden was totally wiped out and no longer exists as a power on Toril.
                           Tempus still remains, but he is greatly weakened. People are tired of war.

                           Helm the Watcher does not weaken.
                           The idea of keeping guard, protecting Realmspace with Guardians, protecting the avenues of approach
                           from the Planes with Watchers, is big amongst the military and even the common people, and Helm
                           flourishes amidst the respectful prayers of these people.

                           The balance of Realmspace shifts heavily towards Good.

                           - - -

                           When the phaerimm (and, I am guessing, the sharn) return with reports that the Shadow Fleet is
                           threatening Toril, demanding this and this be done or else, THERE IS MASSIVE ANGER AND A FIRM
                           RESOLVE AND UNITY AGAINST THEM.

                           The Chosen who had asked for neutrality, offer their services to the UC.
                           More countries from Kara-Tur offer to join or ally with the UC.
                           More countries from the other 4 continents offer to join the UC unconditionally, or to ally with it.

                           Even the neutral scro of Selune are infuriated, and although they remember with anger the massacre
                           of their people by the UC, they offer to ally with them against these extraplanr interlopers.

                           An argument breaks out amongst the phaerimm.

                           Some of the phaerimm were not caught in the High Ritual, while many more were.
                           The phaerimm not caught, remain anti-social as phaerimm always were, but those that were caught,
                           become social.
                           The argument ends with some of the phaerimm returning to live in isolation in the Underdark, but the
                           majority actually start to show up in civilized society, albeit cautiously.

                           The phaerimm begin to modify their beholder slaves, to make them into beings who can tolerate each
                           other and other races (currently, that is not possible, if you know beholders!)
                           The phaerimm are trying to make the race they created into one that can be assimilated into society.
                           Until they do, they will not release their slaves from slavery; it would be too dangerous to the people
                           of Toril. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:05 AM                      

                           It is not the ending yet, Lord Talos.

                           The Shades see that the Church of Toril is jumping the gun (about gathering dieties in) and angering
                           the dieties.

                           The resolution of the elves and humanoids is yet to be decided: that is up to Forrester.

                           The scro have not joined the UC; they remember the slaughter of their people in the war.

                           The clergy of Shar that yet remain on Toril communicate in secret to the Shades, telling them of all
                           events that are happening.

                           The clergy of Shar think that the current euphoria and goodwill will not last, and that the final peace
                           conference can be disrupted and wrecked.
                           The clergy of Shar believe these weak mortals will again succumb to the temptation to commit violence
                           against their own, that hatred and predudice will win out, that memories are short and the desire to kill
                           is forever.

                           The clergy of Shar also report that the phaerimm/sharn blockade of Realmspace, although powerful
                           and growing more so, is not so powerful the Fleet of Shade could not penetrate it by force.

                           However, they report that unleashing a wave of Negative Energy on Realmspace would not be a good
                           idea: their divinations suggest the Angels might return and stop it, then retaliate against the Shades.

                           As for whether Shades will be allowed to live in Realmspace, that can be decided in two ways: either by
                           war or by the peace conference (although the Shades are not invited to it, one of the clergy of Shar IS
                           (she is not given a choice) so that the Shades have a spokesperson.)

                           The choice, is yours.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:15 AM                      

                           The matter of the trial of the one remaining evil illithid was meant semi-humorously.

                           Please go ahead and post concerning this.
                           I am curious as to what you people will decide.

                           The situation with the Fleet of Shade threatens another war.
                           Since nobody WANTS another war, you are going to have to make arrangements to deter the Shades,
                           no?
                           They are at the peace conference in the form of a young lady who is a priestess of Shar; she will
                           speak for them.
                           Speak your will on this matter!

                           I need to know if the Magocracy and Humanoid Alliance remain independent or join the UC.
                           I especially need Forrester's reaction to the behavior of the elves as noted in the post above.
                           (It is only the elves of Evermeet who had been shades who are reacting with such incredible
                           friendliness; the elves of Evereska remember what happened in the Seven Year War, and they are
                           wary and cautious, but they are willing to make a lasting peace.)

                           The Church of Toril will be challenged for supremacy by the Church of Compassion.
                           Hopefully, it will be a peaceful coexistence.
                           Hopefully, neither Church will discriminate against the smaller denominations, of Oghma, Eilistraee,
                           Gond, and the others. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:07 AM                      

                           Shar and Mask strike down the weakened Cyric, destroying him and taking all his portfolios. Merging
                           these portfolios with their own the unified Church of Shadow is created, while Shar takes deception and
                           lies and Mask takes intrigue back, adding illusions, taking him back to intermediate status. . They
                           invite other non-chaotic evil Gods to join, since only in union they can survive. Talona swtches to NE
                           and joins The Church, taking the betreyal portfofolio from Gargauth whose other portfolios belong now
                           to Shar( Gargauth didn`t want to join and was destoyed). Bane, losing almost all followers had no
                           other choice but to join, becoming an Intermediate Power and losing hatred to Shar. Loviatar joins and
                           so does Velshaaron. Malar who lost almost all followers promises to become less chaotic and gains
                           murder portfolio from Cyric. Talos doesn`t join and hopes to survive on his own. Shar becomes the
                           most powerful single Greater Power, far stronger than Mystra.
                           The Shadow Church is an unified church, with LE/NE alignment, with single hierarchy, a cleric may
                           choose one of the Shadow Gods, as a patron, but doesn`t have, power from worship is mostly
                           distributed based on rank( Shar gets the most).

                           The Church of Shadow hopes to attract many humanoids and humans, who are either power hungry or
                           full of hatred, and waits to exploit other weaknesses for they own gains, ambitious politicians, those
                           who suffered and want retriburion, evil rogues,ambitious mages who dwell in necromancy and shadow
                           magic. In the land where they not rule they will plot in secrecy to place cultists in the position of power.
                           They are allied with forces from the Plane Of Shadow, some of them desire transformation into a
                           Shade.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:17 AM                      

                           And a plan to use a shadow weave is abandomed. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:18 AM                      

                           And a plan to use a shadow/negative energy wave is abandomed(ignore above post).

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:49 AM                      

                           The priestess of Shar, representing the entire Church of the Shadow, sitsnear her allies, a menacing
                           nightwalker representing Shadowlords and one of the surviving Netherese archmages.

                           Edena, now the Shadow Gods want to strike weakened Kelemrevor and seize his portfolios, if they
                           suceed they could equal two other churches in power. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:02 AM                     

                           Valkys speaks for the Unseelie Court, since technically, he was granted power by Oberon to see this
                           through, "The Unseelie will not join the UC. We will not oppose it, and plan to send an ambassador to
                           maintain diplomatic ties. As I have been appointed leader of the Unseelie here on Toril, I shall do my
                           utmost to gather the Unseelie who rebelled under my command. My dragon allies also choose not to
                           join the UC, but will send their own ambassador." 

                           Posts: 34 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:13 AM                         

                           >The gnomish nations do not ask to join, because they wish to continue their experiments, and fear UC laws
                           would stop them, but they offer alliance with the UC.

                           Grr. I said about 12 times that the gnomes are part of the Commonwealth. Furthermore, my gnomes
                           being Neutral Good, they won't do any experiments that is contrary to their ideals -- and I really doubt
                           an experiment that's OK with the NG dogma can be illegal in any way. If we've learned something from
                           the 7-year war, it is that you don't introduce an innovation until it's perfect enough so that it won't hurt
                           anyone.

                           So, the gnomish nation don't ask to join, because they have already joined. A lonjg time ago, it was
                           on the other thread.

                           >However, Gond the Wonderbringer is not absorbed, because it was Gond who brought technology to Toril, or
                           so say the gnomes, and his Church has become huge.
                           It has become so huge that most gnomes belong to it, and many non-gnomes belong to it.

                           Grr. I said the churches of the gnomes were joining the Church of Toril. And the Church of Gond also,
                           because it is a Gnome Church, and because they want the teaching of Gond to be the teaching of Toril.
                           The Church of Toril is to represent what Toril is, and if technology and craft is important to Toril, the
                           Church of Gond is important to the Church of Toril.

                           I'd like to actually play my gnomes. I talk only of things that I personnaly control, the Gnomes and
                           the Church of Toril; not like Lord Talos who decide what happens about all the evil deities, including
                           portfolio and alignment change (forgetting, by the way, that the deity can't intervene in anything; only
                           their churches and clerics).

                           Angry Gez

                           Post-Scriptum: The Church of Toril give full protection to the Church of Kelemvor. Kelemvor is a
                           non-evil god of protection, and his teaching are so respected and venered by the Church of Toril. We
                           asks the threatened Church of Kelemvor to join the One Church of Toril. By the way, we also ask the
                           Church of Compassion to join the Church of Toril, because we do value and worship compassion as well
                           as protection, justice, freedom, renewal, knowledge, life, joy, and hope.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:16 AM                      

                           I made a mistake in one of above posts, Church OF Shadow is NE/LE, sorry for confusion. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:31 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Amlaruil kisses Forrester, long and deeply.
                                 That gesture ignites her people, who laugh and cheer, then dance and sing in
                                 celebration.
                                 They whisk the humanoids around them into their dance, and it seems to the
                                 humanoids that these could not possibly be elves - or if they are, they have all gone
                                 mad.

                                 Some of the elves start talking about new cities, where elves and humanoids live
                                 together.
                                 Others take that up, and talk of the elven ceremonies, and how the humanoids would
                                 fit in great.
                                 But then others talk about how the elves would fit in great into the humanoid
                                 ceremonies, and they ask to join the humanoid community!!

                                 IMPORTANT: How Forrester and the Humanoids handle this, is crucial.

                                 Of course, the Shamans of Gruumsh look upon all this warily, as one might expect.
                                 The elves do not go so far as to praise Gruumsh, but then again ... they do not attack
                                 him or say anything bad about him, either.


                           Heh heh heh. Millions of defenseless easily-surprised elves in Humanoid-land. How else can I handle
                           it?

                           We invite them to dinner. 

                           . . . and afterwards, we invite them to join us, and live among us, as equals. The fighting has gone on
                           for too long . . . FAR too long. They fought with us against their own kind, in order to save our lives.
                           The time is long since past to bury the hatchet. 

                           And it goes without saying, the Humanoid Alliance would like to become full members in the
                           Commonwealth. 


                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           [Back this evening . . . ]


                           EDIT: The Church of Gruumsh matters litle to us at this point. As I noted previously, we have been
                           slipping away from worshipping gods, instead turning inward to worship the study of psionics and
                           technology. Our society, before this war, was mostly secular in nature. While this assimilation may not
                           be easy for some of my people, religious differences are not going to be a big part of the problem. 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:47 AM                      

                           What about the conference? 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 09:52 AM                         

                           Who's the DM, here ? Edena or Talos ?

                           Shar and Mask strike down the weakened Cyric, destroying him and taking all his portfolios.
                           If Edena says so.
                           Merging these portfolios with their own the unified Church of Shadow is created, while Shar takes deception
                           and lies and Mask takes intrigue back, adding illusions, taking him back to intermediate status.
                           If Edena says so.
                           They invite other non-chaotic evil Gods to join, since only in union they can survive.
                           Bwahahahahahahahahahaha !!! The sacred union of evil is just to ridiculous ! Evil is not about helping
                           other or strength through unity. Hey, that's a good behavior. If there are evil, they won't join or ally
                           themselves. They'll all hope they'll be the sole survivor evil god.
                           Talona switches to NE
                           If Edena says so.
                           and joins The Church,
                           If Edena says so.
                           taking the betreyal portfofolio from Gargauth whose other portfolios belong now to Shar
                           She tests her new betrayal portfolio by killing Shar. Bwahahah. She then begin to ally with and betray
                           all other evil powers, until one, bored, send her to Greyhawk where she's slain by Wastri the Hoping
                           Prophet, god of Bullywugs. If Edena says so, of course.
                           (Gargauth didn't wanted to join and was destroyed).
                           If Edena says so.
                           Bane, losing almost all followers had no other choice but to join, becoming an Intermediate Power and losing
                           hatred to Shar.
                           If Edena says so. Bane, as a deity of hatred and tyranny, would gladly die rather than becoming the
                           underling of anyone. He would just hate those trying to command him (the greatest blasphemy he can
                           conceive is to give orders to him), and if he join an united church, it would be only as the leader of
                           said church. Which would be soon after renammed Church of Bane.
                           Loviatar joins
                           Last time Edena talked about Loviatar, she was considering switching to Good and joining Sharess in
                           the One Church. She could get the portfolio of exotic sexual practice and unordothox fantasms. Not
                           all-encompassing, sure.
                           and so does Velsharoon. Malar who lost almost all followers promises to become less chaotic
                           If Edena says so.
                           and gains murder portfolio from Cyric.
                           If Edena says so.
                           Talos doesn't join and hopes to survive on his own.
                           Who else find that funny ? (OOC)
                           Shar becomes the most powerful single Greater Power, far stronger than Mystra.
                           Except Shar was no more a Greater Power since she lost all humanoid followers after the 7-Year war.
                           She probably lose yet other when the Netherese betrayed Toril (and were humiliated). And she
                           probably will lose even more as secrets are not very popular these times (with the Phaerimm and
                           Illithids sharing their lore with the UC, the time is not for secrecy anymore). 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 10:41 AM                         

                           The Yuan-Ti, who know better than others, remain quiet. In case of conflict against anyone that
                           threatens the peace and unity of Toril, they'll jump in.

                           They want to show to everyone their good intents.

                           Items that protects against alignment detection becomes popular among the Yuan-Ti.

                           Their aim is to do everything they could reasonnably do to have an united nation and an united
                           church.

                           So they have to place paws and spies in less organizations than before.

                           Between them, they laugh heartily about the lack of subtilities of the so-called Church of Shadow, and
                           they praise Sseth, their god, who inspired them the true virtues one should have - patience,
                           insidiousness, long-lasting ambition, and how to make convincing lies and half-truths.

                           Meanwhile, they'll also reinforce the spy network in the Church of Shadow, in the case it's successful at
                           something.

                           They also have already, of course, spies and paws in the Church of Toril and the UC.

                           The Yuan-Ti swear that they'll put all their strength behind the United Commonwealth (as long as it
                           has the upper hand, at least), and that the Government of Toril will never have to reproach anything
                           on the Yuan-Ti (but they say nothing about the citizens of that government, nor about who exactly will
                           be that government).

                           They see the Church of Shadow as idiots. They think that internal strife will kill that church quickly, as
                           each high cleric of this bunch of people valuing pettiness, hatred, ambition, betrayal and strife will want
                           to be the leader of the church.

                           OOC: The above is based on my reflexions on what would makes a true Evil villain in such a
                           circumstance. To sum up, if you are a lone wolf, and there is a big war between a pack of wolves that
                           want to destroy the world/or kill everyone/or loot everything, and the United Sheep's Alliance, what
                           side will you join ? The wolves, because you' one ? No, that's silly. You'll join the sheep. So you'll be
                           accepted, maybe even trusted, among them, and you'll have all the sheeps for you to eat. Enough
                           sheeps for the rest of your life ! If you join the wolves, however, you'll have to share the sheeps with
                           them, and you'll end up assassinated either by an ambitious, lower-ranked wolf, or by a
                           precautionous, higher-ranked wolf.

                           The Yuan-Ti want to be the only wolf of the sheepfold, and their ambitions are mostly greed and
                           hunger for power. Behind the scene, everything, of course. They don't want the Torilian to know they
                           are their true masters, and they don't want the Torilian to know they are evil.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Gez ]


                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 42) The Second IR*

Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 08, 2001 11:14 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by zouron:

                                 *The skeleton offers the scroll to Forrester, the scroll is made from human skin,
                                 Zouron's own as a matter of fact, and while written in magical ink, the skin is filled
                                 with blood. The skeleton looks around then speaks*

                                 This is the end of the land of zouron, as the final citizen I bid you all farewell.

                                 *with these words the skeleton collapses and whatever magical energy it contains is
                                 gone.


                           I am sorry that the War left you this way . . . 

                           Edena, we shall certainly send a team of our best men and women to Zouron's plane, in order to
                           search for the secrets buried therein. As a gesture of goodwill towards our new elven friends (I still
                           can't believe I'm saying that . . . ), we invite some of their mages to come along with us. They are
                           certainly superior to us in magery, and their assistance will prove useful. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]


                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 11:38 AM                      

                           Okay, sorry, maybe I was too hasty. I assume that as I already control Shades and the Plane Of
                           Shadow I can at least control Shar and Mask, especially that one guy before controlled AO. Shar`s plan
                           is in this infamous post above, under assumption that Shar was the only evil God not really that much
                           weakened after the war, for she is worshipped by many Shades not only The Netherese. Anyway Edena,
                           it doesn`t matter how many faiths join the Church of Shadow, Shar`s clergy is the core, but Shar is
                           negotiating from the position of power.

                           And it seem that our friend Gez cannot understand the concept of unified pantheon, and the fact that
                           evil may cooperate for its own good.

                           And I think that the point was about the deities do not interferring directly into mortal affairs.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:07 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 Okay, sorry, maybe I was a bit hasty. I assume that as I already control Shades and
                                 the Plane Of Shadow I can at least control Shar and Mask, 


                           You can't control Shar and Mask. You can maybe control the churches of Shar and Mask, but you don't
                           control the deities themselves. They are not allowed from intervening in this matter.

                           You'll note that I havn't claimed to control Sseth of the Yuan-Ti, or any gnome god, or Lathander and
                           co. Only their churches and proeminant followers.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 especially that one guy before controlled AO



                           Ao is a special case. First, he didn't really intervene, just made some not-so helpful comments, then
                           he is the one that prevents the gods from interfering during these wars and negociations.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 Shar`s plan is in this infamous post above, under assumption that Shar was the only
                                 evil God not really that much weakened after the war, for she is worshipped by many
                                 Shades not only The Netherese. Anyway Edena, it doesn`t matter how many faiths join
                                 the Church of Shadow, Shar`s clergy is the core, but Shar is negotiating from the
                                 position of power.


                           Shar can plan as much as she wants, she can do nothing as long as the story is not finished. Sorry.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 And it seem that our friend Gez cannot understand the concept of unified pantheon,



                           I do.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Lord Talos:
                                 and the fact that evil may cooperate for its own good.


                           Indeed, that, I don't. Good may associate for its own good, but evil would only associate for its own
                           evil. Otherwise, it would not be evil.

                           Being evil is not like playing the red in a chess game. It's not acting like the good guys but dressing in
                           black and laughing madly for no real reasons. Being evil is being selfish, petty, and utterly
                           self-destructing; it's a well-known point.

                           Evil powers are not united toward a greater cause. If they were, they would be no blood war among the
                           fiends.

                           How can people that are the epitome of hatred wants to help others ? How can people that are the
                           incarnation of strife wants to ally with others ? How can people that are the avatar of tyranny can wants
                           to follow the orders of others ? How can people that represents betrayal can wants to be a loyal friend
                           of others ? And so on. 

                           The Church of Toril is united because it shares several values, and because respect for everyone is
                           among them.

                           But evil deities don't share any value, their only common point is their evilness, and that's not a
                           rallying motto. That's why I used the Illithids to show how I think evil people would react. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:10 PM                      

                           And clerics of diffrent deities would join the Cult Of Shadow because together they can possess more
                           power, they may even hope to conquer the world, and since this church is LE/NE there would be less
                           infighting than between Drow. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:18 PM                      

                           And evil deities will cooperate, at least temporary, when one of them is " da boss'. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:49 PM                      

                           And my assumptions were taken from Edena`s above posts that indicate weaknesses of the churches
                           of Bane, Cyric, Malar etc.
                           Edena Church of Shadow(its activities are secret, by the way), on its core consisting of worshippers of
                           Shar and to a lesser extent of Mask, will try to convert as many worshippers of another evil deities as
                           possible if Shar doesn`t seem to exploit the weaknesses of the deities themselves.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Lord Talos ]


                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 12:49 PM                      

                           And my assumptions were taken from Edena`s above posts that indicate weaknesses of the churches
                           of Bane, Cyric, Malar etc.
                           Edena Church of Shadow(its activities are secret, by the way), on its core consisting of worshippers of
                           Shar and to a lesser extent of Mask, will try to convert as many worshippers of another evil deities as
                           possible if Shar doesn`t seem to exploit the weaknesses of the deities themselves. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                        EN World Messageboards   » Bits N Pieces   » In Character   » (IR) The IR Thread Continued (Page 6) 





                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    

    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) The IR Thread Continued 
     Lord Talos 
     Member 
     Member # 5533 
                              posted December 08, 2001 01:10 PM                      

                           Since I am leaving for a day and won`t have an access to computer I urge Edena to take control of
                           both Church of Shadow and Shades. Church will try to negotiate a permission for the Shades to return
                           into Toril, they also experiment about how easy it is to convert poor victims of Alosius`s brainwashing
                           back to evil( and then of course try to make them worship Shar). Also The Church would offer a
                           wondrous possibility of becoming a shade to an every willing being on Faerun. Also an army of Shadow
                           would like to assault Toril, however they are wary of angels protection and don`t want a war with them.
                           Clergy of Shar and Netherese Shades are able to convince them to leave Realmspace. 

                           Posts: 206 | Registered: Jun 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:31 PM                         

                           The Prime Minister smiles and regards the television cameras and holographic imagers before her
                           before stating:

                           "The Techno - um, The United Commonwealth of Toril will accept any and all of those who will pledge
                           to live their lives by the laws of our great nation. We freely accept those gnomish and dwarven
                           enclaves that had not previously joined our confederacy, as well as our long-time brothers-in-arms, the
                           Humanoid Alliance."

                           She stops for a moment, deep in thought.

                           "Ian would never have dreamed such a staggering amount of world unity. His dream was the
                           establishment of a world forum, and here we are building a world community. I would not have
                           believed it months ago, but here it is, in our hands: the fate of Toril is truly in our hands. May we
                           defend our world to the best of our abilities, all of us, on every level."

                           "Thank you."

                           Upon returning to her office, Erika Lesage finds an envelope on her desk with the words "Top Secret"
                           and "Commonwealth Intelligence Service" imprinted upon them. She opens the envelope and begins
                           to read.

                           Prime Minister,

                           Our most recent planar intelligence reports a massive build-up of military assets on the Plane Of
                           Shadow by the remnants of the Netherese and their allies. We expect an attack imminent, perhaps
                           within the next week or so... I urge yourself and the government to warn our allies and countrymen
                           of the attack and do what you can to avert the invasion.

                           "It is our belief that the Netherese could be dissuaded through non-violent means, but we've nary a
                           clue how to go about that option. I've put my best operatives on the job, but it's a long shot. I leave
                           you with the hope that you and the world can pull another miracle out of Toril's collective hat and
                           avert yet another war of catastrophic proportions.

                           "Signed,
                           "James McAlister, Assistant-Director of Planar Operations, CIS."

                           The Prime Minister sighs in annoyance, if nothing else, and activates her communicator. "Barinor? Can
                           you get me the Commonwealth Marshalls, the Privy Council members, and the following world leaders
                           on the line? I'm sending the list now over the wire."

                           "Received, ma'am. What message should I send?"

                           "Tell them the Netherese have decided to crash the party, yet again."

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:44 PM                      

                           Anabstercorian, the last Mind Flayer, broods in his cell. The vast amount of experience he gained from
                           Armegaddon is sinking in, and he is currently easily 25th level. However, he has been thinking...

                           And he wants to KEEP thinking. He does not wish to die. Toril has become something spectacular and
                           incredible, something he wants to be a part of.

                           Also, he needs to survive to write a book of Illithid history. This isn't optional for him. He refuses to
                           allow his culture to be forgotten, discarded by those of Good alignment who would rather see it burned
                           away forever.

                           He offers his services to the UTC as an adviser and special agent.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 08, 2001 02:48 PM                      


                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Riot Gear ]


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted December 08, 2001 03:07 PM                        

                           oocish

                           well seems to never end though edena, there is no mageocracy, unless someone else starts a new...
                           all the people are dead, undead form destroyed and so on. not that I think there is much left after the
                           war in general.
                           I didn't plan to post here again, and since the kingdom was purely fictional and created by me, I
                           thought it best to let it sink as well with me. Well it was one of the reasons. So the mageocracy, is
                           neither positive or negative or neutral towards any UC, because it is not alvie anymore.

                           --------------------

                           Alone is something we all are
                           only far away voices breaks the silence
                           whom wish to escape
                           this labyrinth of loneliness
                           we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                           because here are no walls
                           only the fear's angst
                           keeps us apart


                           Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 08, 2001 04:15 PM                         

                           The Deep Illithid return to their underdark cities and begin a massive cultural reconstruction procedure.
                           They do not mix as freely with the other races as the Neoillithid, though they seem happy to share
                           their wealth of knowledge with any who care to delve into the deeps and ask for it. They lobby for
                           admittance into the UC. 

                           It is rumored that the Deep Illithid are attempting to create a new, good, elder-brain, though they
                           seem reluctant to comment on the subject.


                           The Neoillithid have no official governing body of their own (though they all seem to know what their
                           race as a whole wants to accomplish at any given time). As before, they integrate themselves into
                           whatever societies will accept them, and do their best to be helpful and productive. The Neoillithid
                           seem to have developed a much greater interest in politics than before the great conflict, and are
                           found running for office when possible in the UC and other governments.


                           Both the Neoillithid and the Deep Illithid request clemency for Anabstercorian. They state that killing
                           him, when he seems to have no intent of being a threat, would be an unjustified act of vengeance.
                           Though they indicate that it would be prudent to keep a close eye on him... always. 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:28 PM                      

                           Shar is not stronger than Selune, but weaker: much weaker, because of recent events.
                           The clergy of Mask join the clergy of Shar.
                           The clergy of Cyric join them both.

                           The Church of Shadow is created.

                           Darkness and loss, entropy and destruction.
                           Lies and deception, dark illusion and evil intrigue.
                           Madness.

                           Yes, they unite in unison, despite their evil natures. 
                           They unite because these worshippers of the Dark see that the Light is triumphant around them, and
                           only in unity can they survive.
                           It is a tenuous unity. 

                           The followers of Talona ally with this church, but do not join. 

                           Gargauth's followers fight against the effort to assimilate them into the Church of Shadow, leading to a
                           short war that destroys the followers of Gargauth and weakens everyone else. 

                           If Wastri is the God of Bullywugs, he does not join the Church of Shadow.
                           The bullywugs have joined the Humanoid Alliance. 

                           The followers of Bane refuse to join the Church of Shadow.
                           The God of Tyranny, say they, does not need anyone but himself, and Tyranny is forever in the hearts
                           of men, and shall overcome and beat down all resistance.
                           They point out that the UC is a kind of tyranny, for does it not command nearly all of Toril now?
                           The point out how the Church of Toril had the arrogance to CALL itself the Church of TORIL, and is
                           even now trying to conjole and maybe bully other faiths into joining.
                           Tyranny is forever.

                           Bane's church remains a potent, and independent, faith. 

                           Loviatar is effectively driven from Realmspace.
                           The remnant of her true followers, the ones who truly believe in suffering and pain, are driven
                           underground totally.
                           A few of the backsliders, join the church of Sharess, which adds a new dimension to the Church of Toril,
                           but Loviatar is depicted as a neutral or good deity by these followers.

                           The followers of Malar are few now, and those that remain join the Church of Shadow out of sheer
                           desperation, and in their hatred of the elves, and the Humanoids who have utterly betrayed Malar by
                           uniting with them as one people.
                           The followers of Talos the destroyer fervently join the Church of Shadow, because darkness and loss
                           are right up their portfolio, as it were, and they wish to tear down the powers of Good that are now
                           triumphant across Toril.


                           And so the Church of Shadow is created, the pre-eminent power of evil on Toril.
                           It is likely the evil Gods may fuse into one being, and that being is likely to be male.

                           However ...

                           The rise of the Church of Shadow galvanizes the Church of Toril into action.
                           The followers of Hanali Celanil, who were vacillating, join the Church of Toril.
                           Although this may seem minor, it pulls large numbers of elves into the Church, and that pulls
                           worshippers of the other Seldarine Gods into the Church of Toril, weakening the Seldarine on Toril
                           permanently.
                           Eventually, several entire elven faiths join the Church of Toril.

                           The addition of Gond the Wonderbringer to the Church of Toril GREATLY STRENGTHENS IT, since nearly
                           all the gnomes venerate Gond, and large numbers of amongst the other races also venerate him.
                           The rest of the Gnomish Pantheon, except Urdlen, is pulled into the Church of Toril, as their followers
                           join the Church in droves.

                           Urdlen, in response, joins the Church of Shadow.

                           Eilistraee's faith grows ever stronger, as the cautious, now very shy and quiet (resurrected) elves of
                           Evereska (and others), make a lasting peace with the Humanoids, then lay down their ancient
                           grievance with the drow, and the two races unite.
                           Lacking a homeland, most of these elves and drow join the UC, moving into UC lands, and accepting
                           the overlordship of the UC (this happens while the Humanoid Alliance is still independent.)

                           The Seldarine are weakened further by this action, as the elves follow Eilistraee and abandon them.
                           The elves believe themselves betrayed and abandoned by the Seldarine, who allowed the humanoids
                           to kill (and eat) them, and this weakens the Seldarine further yet.

                           The Seldarine religion collapses Toril-wide, reduced to small cults amongst isolated groups of elves.

                           The Elves of Evermeet, who became Shades and then came back into the world, become the true High
                           Elves of Toril (the Noldor, as it were.)
                           They merge with the Humanoids, combining their culture with humanoid culture, and both cultures feed
                           off each other, enriching the other, growing together, entwining to form something greater.
                           The eldest daughter of the deceased Queen Amlaruil, beautiful and radiant, offers herself as
                           concubine to his Majesty, Forrester, King of the Humanoids.
                           And elves marry humanoids, and humanoids marry elves (or, they don't marry - many on both sides
                           do not recognize marriage as an institution.)

                           The result of this are countless half-elf, half-humanoid breeds.
                           Funny, but the new races have the strength and cunning, of the humanoids, their psionic abilities, and
                           they have the speed and alertness of the elves, their skills in magic and swordplay.
                           From the elven and humanoid point of view, at least, they are marvelous children, beautiful children.

                           The orcish pantheon is all but abandoned, but Gruumsh remains, now portrayed as Gruumsh the Wise
                           Old Man, Gruumsh the Giver of Knowledge and Wisdom, Gruumsh the Sage.
                           Sehanine Moonbow also remains, depicted as She of the Secret Lore, Lady of Mysteries, Lady of Allure,
                           and it is said now that she and Gruumsh live together (in whatever Outer Plane it may be) in harmony.

                           But the elves, humanoids, and their offspring are, for the most part, rather agnostic, or at least
                           backsliders, and religion is not a big thing for them.

                           Religion is an ENORMOUS thing when it comes to the Church of Compassion.
                           Ian Payne is remembered, as the greatest hero of Toril, practically a saint (Sainthood will be given to
                           him eventually.)

                           Everyone knows it was his prayers that brought the Angels to Toril, and that the Angels fought against
                           the monsters (illithid, Shades) who would have destroyed them all.
                           Everyone knows that the Angels and deep illithid started the process of healing the world, and that the
                           Angels were instrumental in clearing the air, bringing the sunlight back, stopping the quakes, calming
                           the seas and the volcanoes.
                           Everyone knows the Angels stopped the Fleet of Shadow that threatened yet another war.

                           The efforts of the Church of Toril are in vain.

                           VAST numbers of people and beings, including nearly the entire population of the old Technomancy,
                           join the Church of Compassion, and they do not worship any God, but instead worship the values that
                           brought the Angels to Toril:
                           Compassion
                           Caring
                           Mercy
                           Valiancy in the face of adversary (so yes, the Church has that militant aspect, even as the Angels were
                           militant against the illithid.)

                           Three great Churches rise on Toril.

                           The Church of Toril.
                           The Church of Compassion.
                           The Church of Shade (still weaker by far than the other two, and mostly underground.)

                           Other lesser faiths that still attract great numbers of people:

                           Eilistraee.
                           Oghma the Binder.
                           Bane.
                           The Thousand Gods of Zakhara.
                           The faiths of Kara-Tur.
                           The local faiths of the other 4 continents.

                           And of course, the non-religious Humanoids and elves (but the Elves of Evermeet count themselves as
                           Humanoids now, so in all future references where I speak of the Humanoids, I am also referring to the
                           Elves of Evermeet.)

                           The Church of Kelemvor is dead.
                           The Church of Compassion sealed it's fate.

                           The Church of Compassion makes it possible for the Rule of the Afterlife to be overthrown.

                           The dead no longer go before Kelemvor for Judgement: the forces of Compassion steal them away
                           from him, and offer them redemption (in various ways) if they will serve the Church (typically by
                           returning to life, returning as spirits to help the living, or if they were good men and women in life, free
                           salvation is given.)

                           The Church of Kelemvor fails, fades away, and the Church of Compassion usurps it completely, taking
                           over all burials.

                           - - -

                           The humanoids of the other continents of Toril, still living in primitive conditions, still lost in savagery,
                           have been making repeated appeals to join the Humanoid Alliance.
                           These savage humanoids see the Humanoids of the Alliance almost as Gods.

                           When the Humanoid Alliance joins the UC, most of the savage humanoids are willing to go along, and
                           most are willing to change their ways if the Humanoids demand it (they are, naturally, quite
                           suspicious, these primitives are, of the elves and humans and others the Humanoids freely mingle
                           with.)

                           With the joining of the deep illithid to the United Commonwealth, the dream of Ian Payne is truly
                           complete.

                           With the exception of small independent states, who are neutral (and a few, like Silverymoon, who are
                           allies), the entirety of Faerun and Zakhara, and the Realms Below these continents, are in the United
                           Commonwealth of Toril.
                           Most of Kara-Tur is in, and vast parts of the other 4 continents are in.
                           Luna is in.

                           Selune is still not in, the scro and their gith allies neutral, but they open their ports to the UC.

                           The phaerimm and (I must assume) the Sharn, combined with Larloch's help, and the help of many
                           other powers, both magical and psionic, form the Strategic Defensive Organization, designed to protect
                           Realmspace from threats from other Crystal Spheres, and other Planes.

                           And soon, a great fleet of Interstellar Warships, armed with the latest fusion beams and nuclear
                           missiles, soars up from the United Commonwealth of Toril to take it's place in the skies.

                           The elves of Northern Maztica, seeing the situation, acknowledge the overlordship of the UC, seeing
                           they have no choice (of all the elves, these elves remain closest to the kind Forrester hates; they are
                           the last True Elves, as people would say.)

                           The UC, especially after the Humanoid Alliance joins, keeps a careful watch on them, and reminds
                           them to behave themselves.
                           The UC does offer to extend diplomatic relations to Mystara, but the Immortals of Maztica are
                           reminded that this is Realmspace, and they are not to interfere here.

                           The UC also offers diplomatic relations to Greyspace and Oerth (which is at a loss to even comprehend
                           what is going on, since that planet is still medieval), and to Sigil.

                           - - -

                           The UC becomes a very cosmopolitan place, the likes of which even the elves of Myth Drannor could
                           not have dreamed of.
                           Humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, kender, elves, drow, svirfneblin, beholders, the occasional
                           phaerimm and sharn (which even now people are careful around), the occasional lich busy with his
                           studies (until the kender interrupt him or her), the bullywugs, orcs, goblins, hobgoblins, kobolds,
                           ogres, lizardmen, flind, giants, scro, gith, githyanki, the occasional githzerai (albeit they stay away
                           from the githyanki), the occasional aboleth (using magic to come onto dry land), the tritons, the
                           merfolk, some even of the sahuagin (they are viewed suspiciously), the descendants of the creator
                           races, the dragons (usually in human form, come out of curiousity and for other reasons), the
                           neoillithid, the deep illithid, the people of the Tuigan, the people of Kara-Tur, the people of Zakhara,
                           the people of Maztica, the peoples of the 4 other continents, all mingle together in peace.
                           There is not always harmony, and each race has it's own tendencies, but strong laws and strong law
                           enforcement keeps the peace, and discrimination is not only outlawed, it is not practiced in secret; the
                           lessons of the war are too recent.

                           Great cities, the likes of which Toril has never before seen, spring up all along the Sword Coast.
                           Where there were chasms created in the earth, the dwarves and illithid and others find great veins of
                           precious metal, and vast Cities Below spring up to mine the rich metals.
                           The Gnomish Cities flourish and ever grow, creating new and ever more incredible (and frightening)
                           inventions, probing deeper into genetics, into quantom mechanics, into computers, into stellar travel,
                           into natural history.

                           The renaissance and enlightenment comes to the UC, Humanoid Alliance, and sweeps across Toril and
                           it's two moons.

                           The UC is willing to work with Bran's Druids, and forests regrow where they were burned.
                           In what seems strange at first, conifers grow side by side with palm trees, subarctic vegetation and
                           tropical vegetation competing.
                           Depending on the soil conditions, some types flourish and others do not, but the trees and vegetation
                           of Toril are stronger, hardier, able to withstand drought, wind, storms, frost, as if they were magically
                           strong, and it seems they have an almost magical health now.
                           Trees half a thousand feet high tower skyward, and under them the lesser trees, able to tolerate
                           shade as trees should never have been able to do, flourish, and under them the shrugs raise their
                           fronds in pastoral beauty.

                           Crops similarly flourish, but the Gnomes have perfected the art of growing crops underground, and
                           clearing of forests is not necessary now.

                           The forests don't stop at the timberline, for their is no timberline.

                           The atmosphere does not grow thinner with elevation any more (although temperature swings between
                           day and night still increase with elevation, and it grows colder with elevation still.)
                           Trees now grow clear to the tops of high mountains at the equator (although the occasional snow
                           covers them in white glory.)
                           In the former temperate latitudes, the trees start to have a hard time at about 15 to 20,000 feet, and
                           beyond that great praires extend up to the peaks, and the snows come further down, especially during
                           the time of low sun (what used to be called winter), covering the trees, sending the palms dormant,
                           and covering the spruces in a magnificent sheen of white.
                           At the poles, the mountains are snow covered during the long night, but not during the long day, and
                           the vegetation - extending up to 10,000 feet, goes dormant during the long night.

                           The Solar Wind continues to be felt (greatly to the annoyance of those trying to sleep), but sitting out
                           in the sun brings healing and health to those who do it, and on a minor note nobody sunburns
                           anymore.

                           The atmosphere remains greener than ever, with a great bright, light green halo around the yellow
                           sun, where the great streamers of ejected matter gleam in streamers, clouds, and swirls of red and
                           orange glory. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:32 PM                      

                           Clemency for the last of the evil illithid is considered a good idea by the Parliament of the UC, but ...
                           they think he should have a Helm of Opposition placed on him first.

                           Then he can write down the wonders and mysteries of the illithid.

                           The Church of Oghma the Binder would absolutely love to read his writings, and they believe that here
                           is one who can provide the world with profound revelations on the nature of reality.
                           The gnomes join in on this chorus, and the Church of Compassion agrees that he should be released
                           and write his memoirs.

                           Aid is offered to Zouron in the form of the Angels.
                           They come and rescue him from the Mists of Ravenloft.
                           This is done because of Zouron's deeds against the City of Shade, and the part he played in bringing
                           the light to Toril.

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*(Post 43) The Second IR*

Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:34 PM                      

                           I must wonder what Ed Greenwood and the FR Design Team would say, if they read the IR. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 07:37 PM                      

                           I am just a simple Gamer.
                           I was a good DM in my heyday, or at least some thought so.

                           I cannot run even a simple 3E game, lacking enough knowledge of the mechanics to do so.

                           - - -

                           I did not think a second IR thread was possible, not even theoretically.

                           When I began this second IR, I looked at myself, and thought - you are attempting the impossible.

                           They have nukes, they have doomsday weapons, they have technomancy utterly beyond the scope of
                           D&D, and they are all at each other's throats.

                           Yet we did it. We wrote the second IR thread.

                           - - -

                           I did not make the posts that caused Toril to become as it has become.

                           You did.

                           The story was, and is, your story.

                           Everything that was accomplished, and everything dark and chaotic that happened also, you achieved.

                           I would be willing to bet that you did not believe (or in some cases, even imagine, for I did not) that it
                           would end this way?

                           If you wish to post follow-up messages and comments to this post, please do so.

                           I'd like to hear what you have to say.
                           And if you have any more IC things to say, say them.

                           Edena_of_Neith

                           [ December 08, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:06 PM                      

                           Anabstercorian will commit suicide psionically if they even attempt to warp his mind through magic. He
                           will NOT allow his culture to be tainted.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:18 PM                      

                           Oh very well. 
                           They do not attempt to alter him by putting a Helm of Opposition on his head.

                           Suggestions for altering the illithid so he's not a threat, once released (assuming you release him) ? 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted December 08, 2001 08:58 PM                      

                           Frankly, the best thing he can think of is group therapy with deep illithid. He imagines their perspective
                           on things will allow him to understand his own situation better.

                           --------------------

                           -------

                           I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody bone
                           - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                           Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 08, 2001 10:00 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 Oh very well. 
                                 They do not attempt to alter him by putting a Helm of Opposition on his head.

                                 Suggestions for altering the illithid so he's not a threat, once released (assuming you
                                 release him) ?


                           I am still not opposed to forcibly ending his life . . . but if he must remain, then I insist that before he
                           is released, he undergo some sort of psychic surgery to decrease his now-great power to that of one of
                           the "common" illithid. This surgery must be of the kind that is unreversible through Heal, Wish, and so
                           on, even if it means that we have to use a Counter-Wish or three. 

                           Alternatively, he can write up the admittedly interesting history in complete ethereal, astral, and Prime
                           Material lock-up. 

                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker
                           Speaker for the Elves of Evermeet?!?!!! 


                           PS YAY US!!!!!!!!!! 
                           Much props to Edena for taking us through another round! Woo-hoo! Let's *HOPE* it's the last . . . not
                           because I never want to do this again, but because it looks like there's peace on Toril at last. And
                           because I don't think any of us could handle the tech/destruction levels in another 40 years of game
                           time. 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Phasmus 
     Member 
     Member # 2639 
                              posted December 08, 2001 11:06 PM                         

                           The Deep Illithid agree to take Anabstercorian into their custody. They will treat him well, and give him
                           as much freedom as possible... though their security measures border on paranoid, at the start.

                           After comparing notes, in a philosophical sense, the Deep Illithid and the Neoillithid agree that, for a
                           number of reasons, choosing goodness of your own free will is vastly preferable to having it forced
                           upon you. They do not support the church's alignment-reversal policies, or any form of sanctioned
                           mental domination or alteration for that matter, though they have no complaint about the option
                           being given to the convicted as an alternative to death.

                           ---

                           Many thanks Edena. This has been an enjoyable event indeed.


                           Regards,

                           Phasmus
                           aka Don'Calamari 

                           Posts: 82 | From: Oregon | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted December 09, 2001 12:04 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Phasmus:

                                 After comparing notes, in a philosophical sense, the Deep Illithid and the Neoillithid
                                 agree that . . . [t]hey do not support . . . any form of sanctioned mental domination. 


                           Shees. Then what are you guys going to do with your time? 



                           Forrester
                           Peacemaker 

                           Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 09, 2001 12:04 AM                         

                           What can I say that would be accurate enough to convey the feeling I have after this endeavour? I
                           don't believe I can do it justice, but all I can really say is that this has been, by far, one of the
                           greatest RPG experiences in my gaming career. It truly is quite amazing that the thread(s) remained
                           coherent enough to keep going for so long. My only regret is that we had those such as Lord Talos
                           earlier in the game... Still, great work everyone, and thank you Edena! 

                           --------------------

                           "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                           Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gez 
     Member 
     Member # 444 
                              posted December 09, 2001 02:51 AM                         

                           The Church of Toril begin to work on a new project, and seek the help of the illithids (and Larloch, if he
                           agree) for that.

                           Their aim is to create a mental network to which everyone could become part of, if they wants to.

                           This mental net would allow to access the lore of everyone that consitute this net (but it would be, of
                           course, possible to hide things: private life is to be respected).

                           This will be like the Internet of the origin, a tool for sharing knowledge and opinion.

                           But it will be on a direct, instantaneous level.

                           And their are other plans for it.

                           The Sharessite members of the Church of Toril wants it to have a great empathical power. So that
                           when you makes a "netted" person feel an emotion, you feel that same emotion yourself.

                           Making people happy would makes you happy. Hurting people would makes you feel pain.

                           The Gnomes are interested by this project, and begin to work on computers, magicomputers, and
                           psionicomputers that would be connected to this network, to offer their information storage and
                           computation capacity to the "collective conscient" (as they call this project).

                           The engineers also plan to make domotic installations, robots and golems that will be attuned to that
                           net, so that they could be commanded by mere mental orders.

                           They also thinks this net will allow them to solve the problems they have for designing consistant
                           nanorobots clusters.

                           The Church recruits engineers, magi, and psionics for working on this project. The specifications are
                           increased each times new member begin to work on the project. Now, it should also be a spellpool
                           (see Tome & Blood or Magic of Faerûn) and its psionic equivalent.

                           Gnome druids and technodruids join the project and works on how to link awakened plants and
                           animals. Their long-term goal for this is to have the whole planet become sentient (if you see Gaia in
                           the Foundation boks by Asimov, you'll have a good idea of what they want). They try to recruits druids
                           from other races to work on this project as well.

                           The magi and psionics that have joined the project hopes it will allow to develop an unified Theory of
                           Magic, that would be known by everyone in the "collective conscious", that would transcend the
                           limitations of arcane, divine, and psionics and give them True Magic, the magic from which all other
                           magics are mere subparts. This may even allow them to access raw magic even without the interface of
                           the Weave or the Shadow Weave.

                           It may even be possible that people, at their death, will instead fuse with the "collective conscious"
                           and litterally stay alive in everyone's memories.

                           It may even be possible that the deitis that are venerated by the Church of Toril will end up fusing with
                           this network build upon the three pillars of nature, science, and magic.

                           Edena, in how many time this very ambitious project will be realized ?

                           And who will help and put their resources behind this (Forrester, Reprisal, I need you) ?

                           War would no longer be possible. Hatred would no longer be possible. Sadism would no longer be
                           possible. At least among the members of that network. But the advantages given to you by the
                           network would be so tantalizing (control over the machines, immense knowledges, increased
                           abstractions and computations capacity, magic-like communications by simple telepathy) that few
                           people would not want to join. And those who join will be stronger than those who do not.

                           Peace and harmony to their ultimate level. 

                           Posts: 1492 | From: Somewhere in France | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 09, 2001 03:03 AM                      

                           Thank you, all of you, for the compliments.

                           I thought I had lost it, lost forever the ability to run or moderate a game (or, at least in this case, a
                           kind of game.)
                           It's been years since I ran a game.
                           It's been years since I played regularly.

                           I am glad I was able to bring back the fire one more time.

                           Reprisal, you did a really fantastic job with those posts of yours. You made Ian Payne come alive, both
                           in the first IR thread and in this one. You gave the Technomancy/Technocratic
                           Commonwealth/Commonwealth of Toril life.
                           That is why I had the Church of Compassion rise in the end, because Ian Payne was such a memorial
                           person, a dedicating loving man who fought and fought for his people, gave eloquent speeches, and
                           was rped fantastically.

                           Forrester, your zeal was the big engine of the first IR thread, in your unremitting war against all
                           elvendom.
                           And you succeeded in exterminating the elves perhaps beyond anyone's expectations, down to the
                           least and last.
                           Yet here you are, as you just said, as Speaker of the Elves of Evermeet.
                           I didn't do that on purpose; it just happened that way.
                           I would not have imagined that it would have ended that way, with Forrester as King of the elves, and
                           as the elves leaping and cavorting, mating with and celebrating with, the humanoids.
                           You never did say if you took the Queen's daughter as your concubine ...

                           You said elves were played badly by most players, and that they were a munchkin race.
                           You must admit that my elves, and my conception of elves, is a bit different from the norm.

                           Phasmus, you did very well with the illithid, even when I kept throwing curve balls at you.
                           The idea of the NeoIllithid, your idea, was very interesting.
                           And somehow, through all of this, you kept the illithid dignified, in a way lofty (both a dark loftiness
                           and a bright loftiness).
                           It is not a wonder people look at the illithid and neoillithid as the intellectuals, the advisors, the
                           people you go to when there is a problem nobody else can solve.

                           Riot Gear, you are exactly that. A riot!
                           Your total war letter to me, with the illithid stating they were going to get everyone, period, was what
                           started Armaggedon.
                           Of course, the man who declared the angels were declaring all out war (My eyes have seen the glory of
                           the coming of the Lord ...) sorta helped.
                           And the fact SOMEONE decided to send a host to aid the City of Shade.

                           The Armaggedon did not destroy the world after all. What do you know, you didn't need Elminster or
                           Khelben or Pierigon to save you from the mess you made after all.

                           Of course, Elminster, back in Shadowdale, would just take a puff on his pipe, blow a beautiful smoke
                           ring, and comment:

                           I always knew they'd pull through. 
                           They just needed a little nudging.

                           Now, I must admit, we did not have Balance.
                           Balance, that wondrous thing that everyone believes is essential to a game, was not there.
                           Or was it?
                           Surely, with nuclear weapons flying, blast waves making the moons stream like comets, the world
                           turning green, vast armies clashing in final duels to the death, and the Gods of Toril refusing to
                           intervene in the slightest way, I was not trying to keep balance, or work towards a balance.
                           Or was I?

                           Aloisius, I wish to give my cheers and compliments to you for your idea of a ritual of love to save
                           things.
                           I had to carefully paraphrase what Aloisius told me, but I wish to say that, the climax of the Weave
                           was not an accident.

                           Zouron, you give yourself too little credit.
                           You transferred that tarrasque to the City of Shade right through the lands between, without harming
                           them! With a simple bit of creativity.
                           And you created the Magocracy, the adult version of Harry Potter, and it still stands, and it's culture will
                           influence the rest of Toril forever.

                           Balor, I always loved your posts; especially the fiery ones at the start of the first IR thread: why do you
                           think I pleaded with you to allow me to put them all back in before I asked Piratecat to put them in
                           the histories?
                           So, where were you? Heh, you could have done a great job at any power you wished to run.

                           Estlor, I missed you. You should have spoken for the elves, including the elves of Evermeet, and not
                           me.
                           (I must wonder how Forrester thinks of my rping of elves ...)
                           I suppose that if you had run them, the elves would not be cavorting and dancing and mating with the
                           humanoids, but your solemn serious posts depicted the People well, as they are portrayed in the
                           literature on FR.

                           Blood Jester, I wish you had stayed, and played out the Faerie.
                           The Faerie will be remembered as stubborn cusses; enough defected with the dragons to return the
                           Faerie to Toril, and the Queen dares not exile them because the Unseelie would jump on that.

                           Cheers to Gez, who took Aloisius's place and continued with the Church of Toril.
                           A bit aggressive there, no?
                           Heh ... you can't get all the Gods instantly. Will take time.

                           And to a certain person who e-mailed me, and who has a special gift at words, thanks for playing the
                           Sigilians and Sharn.
                           Who better than you to play the Sharn?
                           They were always a mysterious, but brilliant, race.
                           I wish to extend my regret that you did not get more of a chance to play.

                           Talos, thanks for joining in.
                           If you had come in earlier, I think the world would have ended!

                           To the slaadi player, good playing. Your Wave of Chaos went off after all, didn't it?! (the condition of
                           Toril's sun will reflect it for centuries to come, too.)

                           Who did I miss. Well, about 20 other people. Nuts.
                           One cannot give credit to a few, and not to all. 
                           I guess I should have never posted above ...

                           Thank you all. Thanks for posting, and playing. Thanks for the fun.

                           Now, it does beg one question: How did you all somehow manage to avoid utterly destroying
                           Realmspace?
                           I'm still puzzling over that one ...

                           [ December 09, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 09, 2001 03:05 AM                      

                           Gez, I don't know.
                           The others know of this project, and they may have something to say on it.
                           They may prevent the Church of Toril from completing it, or at least completing it in that form. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 09, 2001 03:16 AM                      

                           You know, the current world could be a regular D&D setting, with just a few modifications.

                           Take out technology, and technomagic does not exist thus, and we must assume very high powered
                           magic is the driving engine of the UC.
                           But nothing else, is changed.

                           I admit, it is an FR knocked completely out of all recognition.

                           Some will say that it is like a tree someone mutilated with a chain saw (look of pain, for that just
                           happened today next door.)
                           Perhaps they are right ... in which case the actions of the Powers That Be in the Official Setting are
                           justified:

                           They would never have allowed the Industrial Revolution to even take it's first steps, much less have
                           tolerated what subsequently happened!
                           The Powers That Be on Toril, would have stomped down on everyone pretty quick.

                           Then again, perhaps they are wrong, and the Toril you created is not a multilated ruined affair, in
                           which case, well ... we created something new and different.
                           But did we create something worth remembering? Something you'd want as a campaign world? 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                   This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2  3  4  5  6    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread # 1*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread 2*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread 3*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread 4*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread 5*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Default Thread 6*

This is another Default Thread.
  The additional folders (threads) concerning the Second IR begin on page 6.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Is Peace Possible? (Second IR Thread)*

my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » General RPG Forums   » General RPG Discussion   » (IR) Is peace possible? 






    Author 
                              Topic: (IR) Is peace possible? 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 06:59 PM                      

                          In the IR thread, they are failing.
                          Failing in their efforts to create a lasting peace.

                          Not for lack of trying; they are trying quite hard, yet somehow peace is eluding them.

                          It would seem to me that, in Dungeons and Dragons, there is a built in system where peace is not
                          possible, where genocide is the only answer.

                          In Tolkien, this was the case, concerning the elves and the orcs.
                          Neither side could ever even conceive of peace, much less implement it.

                          In Shannara, the enemies - the Warlock Lord, the Demons, the Mord Wraiths, the Shadowen, are -
                          again - beings that cannot be negotiated with.

                          And just exactly how does one negotiate peace with a red dragon?
                          Or with an aboleth?
                          Or an illithid?

                          Some people speak of the killing of helpless defenders (such as women and children) as being evil,
                          yet the rules - the sytem - seems to enforce the expediency of genocide as necessary, and the evil
                          is in not committing genocide (for example, allowing orc children to live.)

                          It is not like Star Wars.
                          In Star Wars, you have a massive case of the Men-in-Funny-Suits syndrome.
                          All the non-human races there adhere generally to a single economy and political system, and they
                          generally behave humanish enough to get along.
                          From toydarian to wookie, they are akin to humanity in their thinking and deeds.

                          But that is not true of elves, orcs, aboleth, dragons, and faerie.
                          These creatures do not think or behave like humans, and they cannot be forced to think or behave
                          like humans.
                          Thus, D&D can never be like Star Wars, and the Star Wars roleplaying game is a fundamentally
                          different setting from D&D.

                          Of course, in Star Wars these beings have weapons of high science and great magic, but because
                          they behave like humans, they haven't destroyed the universe yet (they did destroy Alderon ...)
                          The beings in the D&D universe are under no such restrictions.

                          I am on the verge of concluding that all D&D worlds must remain medieval - they CANNOT advance
                          into the renaissance, enlightenment, industrial revolution, and so on.
                          Any D&D world that does so, will destroy itself.
                          That self-destruction is built into the system, into the very game rules. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Gadodel 
     Member 
     Member # 8632 
                              posted December 05, 2001 07:13 PM                      

                          Yes, you are correct; the game is inherently about bloodshed, hatred and war. The challenge of it is
                          to role play through it or roll play over it. Actually, the game is a good teacher!
                          It makes us think of the means to achieve goals, perhaps even peace.

                          Human Nature is aggressive and often in survival mode, a game designed by a human can not
                          escape this truth.

                          No, do not be cynical or pessimistic. Keep working on making the story about the quest for peace
                          and hope that the players have fun on that journey.

                          During the transition from 2E to 3E, all of my characters met their makers. I wanted to start from a
                          clean slate. Perhaps, peace should not be your only concern. Perhaps, some kind of progress should
                          take precedence.

                          Possible storyline hooks to help:
                          1. Forbidden Love. A Drow and some other...
                          2. Unexpected Business. Merchants make peace...
                          3. Mother Nature. Earthquake or some other force rocks the foundations of the campaign setting. 

                          or... an act so heinous, like terrorism; draws former foes into the same camp. Maybe, peace may
                          happen. 

                          Posts: 45 | From: USA | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Serpenteye 
     Member 
     Member # 8703 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:01 PM                      

                          There is peace in death. 

                          Posts: 17 | From: Stockholm | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Serpenteye 
     Member 
     Member # 8703 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:10 PM                      

                          Unless you're an elven Watchnorm. 

                          Posts: 17 | From: Stockholm | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Umbran 
     Member 
     Member # 4405 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:11 PM                     

                          You shouldn't confuse player tendencies with what's in the game rules Edena.

                          Players usually go by the maxim, "Cellulose heroes feel no pain". Self preservation is usually
                          undervalued as compared to ideology. Quite simply, we don't treat characters as completely real. 

                          In the real world, we have failed to annihilate ourselves because we are willing to make
                          compromises. It is the rare person indeed who won't negotiate in earnest when death is on the line.
                          There's nothing in the rules that says people (even evil ones) cannot compromise, but since there
                          is no real harm threatening, we tend to forget that the fictional people may also want to avoid
                          destruction... 

                          Posts: 807 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: May 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Storminator 
     Member 
     Member # 2220 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:12 PM                     

                          D&D is a game of Good and Evil. Of course there's no peace there! How can Good or Evil compromise
                          with each other without losing their identities?

                          PS 

                          Posts: 145 | From: Tewksbury Mass | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:26 PM                      

                          In 1962, a bear broke through the fence of a SAC base in Minnesota.
                          That base did not have the proper radio contact to verify an attack was not in progress, and so they
                          assumed one was.
                          The bombers lumbered onto the runway, and began the takeoff acceleration, their nuclear weapons
                          ready.

                          Only a single man, running out onto the runway, waving his arms like crazy, stopped them - said
                          man had finally gotten the word that it was a bear, and not an attack.

                          The world almost ended because a curious black bear decided to push through a fence.

                          Sometimes, self-preservation fails. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:30 PM                     

                          Well, I've got to add some things here. I agree that bloodshed is built into the system to a degree,
                          but in this case, I don't think that is what is causing the problem. In the IR thread, time was hardly
                          given to adapt, as we have had time to adapt in the modern era. 

                          40 years? I think that if technological change had come this quickly for us, then we would be
                          experiencing these same problems. From the medieval era to nuclear technology so quickly doesn't
                          give the races time to truly appreciate what can happen. And 40 years is also not time to truly grow
                          as a culture. Technology usually brings its own peace. Given 400 years to get a nuclear arsenal, the
                          Humanoids would likely have adapted their society. They would be less vicious and more docile. In
                          fact, if their society had caught up to the other races on Toril, they would have been less violent. In
                          addition all of the other races would have had time to adapt and at least grow accustomed. The
                          genocide of the elves would have been impossible. As a reaction to a slower technological growth
                          rate, they'd have adapted as well in some way. Occuring so quickly, the situation was much too
                          volatile. Balance was never reached and now the delegates are expected to achieve in a matter of
                          days, weeks, etc. what should have been a process of centuries. 

                          And how should everyone really be reacting to the genocide of the elves? How would we be reacting if
                          the Nazis had been successful? I'd say that out of fear, everyone would be condemning the
                          Humanoids. Having succeeded once, they'd likely try again. Hitler was planning on the Communists
                          being next, after all.

                          I think peace is possible in a technological D&D game. In fact, peace is likely. However the
                          mechanisms that propogate peace in the presence of technology require time to form. 

                          And I also agree with Umbran's comment about 'Cellulose heroes' though I am trying to play the
                          Unseelie delegate in such a manner as not to put the truth to his statement.

                          I think good and evil do compromise, because there is very often only a great grey area. Given time
                          to form, the IR situation would probably have developed into a Cold War, in which no clear winner
                          could be determined until one side fell from within. 

                          Posts: 34 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Leopold 
     Member 
     Member # 8576 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:35 PM                      

                          peace is a vision...war is the cold hard reality. War solves all problems, peace is for the conquered. 

                          Posts: 173 | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Ds Da Man 
     Member 
     Member # 3465 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:40 PM                      

                          It's a game! Kill em' all, let god sort em' out! 

                          --------------------

                          Some may win, most will lose, but more often than not, it's up for the DM to choose.


                          Posts: 369 | From: IN | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Semirhage 
     Member 
     Member # 8099 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:54 PM                     

                          Well, in this case it didn't, because the one man got through. But... have you ever read about the
                          tests they subject these people to? The people who have to push the button? 

                          I saw a film about some of the experiments they performed and I was disgusted and disturbed to
                          find out how many people *would* push the button. If people believe that *they* are not
                          responsible for their actions, ie. some one farther up the line of command will take the blame, they
                          will do anything. 

                          Thats where the cellulose hero comes in. Players seldom have to take real blame for their actions.
                          None of it is permanent. 

                          But the delegates in the IR thread should realize they will *be* directly responsible for the
                          destruction of Toril if they continue as is. It should influence them at least. 

                          Posts: 34 | Registered: Oct 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 05, 2001 08:57 PM                      

                          Well, one of them decided to start fighting.
                          And it was one of the chaotic good representatives.
                          Go figure. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Evil_OverLord 
     Member 
     Member # 1610 
                              posted December 05, 2001 09:54 PM                     

                          Actually it would not have mattered if the planes had left the runway. Planes are not like missiles.
                          Up until the planes had reached their failsafe points they could have been recalled. Thirty seconds
                          away from firing a nuclear missile is a much nearer thing because you don't want missiles to have
                          self destruct mechanisms.

                          --------------------

                          Universal Domination, coming to your world . . . SOON.


                          Posts: 5 | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     William Ronald 
     Member 
     Member # 542 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:16 PM                         

                          Edena,

                          I think part of the problem in the new IR thread is that few of the participants seem willing to put
                          their hatreds aside. Also, and I am not condemning you, I think the role of the elven queen or elven
                          representative should have been played by someone else. You are doing entirely too much work.
                          (The reason I am not participating in your thread is that I was not on the original thread. I believe
                          the original participants should solve the mess they have created.)

                          The most surprising thing was that Forrester was actually able to reach some form of compromise.
                          Unfortunately, the elven representative is unable to be flexible due to her undead status.

                          I think Semirrhage's efforts to stop the Eladrin are proper and may work. However, I suggest
                          someone else besides an undead queen speak for the elves. As a few seem to have been
                          resurrected or found shelter with the Technomancy, a character from one of these places might be
                          an appropriate representative.

                          Edena, I hope I am not seeming overly harsh. I think the problem is that the technological and
                          magical skills of many of the participants grew faster than their wisdom. Terror, a relative balance
                          between two antagonistic sides, and some luck helped us survive since 1945. Unfortunately, there
                          are too many cooks stirring the pot in your version of Toril. 

                          Posts: 597 | From: Summit, IL USA | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     The Traveler 
     Member 
     Member # 2419 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:51 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 In Tolkien, this was the case, concerning the elves and the orcs.

                                 Neither side could ever even conceive of peace, much less implement it.


                          Because the orcs were specifically created by a palpably malevolent force to mock the elves. That's
                          not the same as eradicating a naturally occurring race. 

                                 quote:

                                 In Shannara, the enemies - the Warlock Lord, the Demons, the Mord Wraiths, the
                                 Shadowen, are - again - beings that cannot be negotiated with.


                          The Gnomes managed to remain neutral, for the largest part. Storlock is an excellent example.
                          Also, again, destroying an unholy army whose entire existance pivots on the ending of yours isn't
                          genocide, it's self-preservation. You're applying human concepts to things completely outside the
                          mundane ecology. 

                                 quote:

                                 And just exactly how does one negotiate peace with a red dragon?


                          Ah, here we get into the meat and potatoes of the argument. I have easy answers for these. Let's
                          start with the dragon. One hundred head of cattle, monthly, culled from the local herds. Bring him
                          that, and nobody's village gets torched. There's negotiating. 

                                 quote:

                                 Or with an aboleth?


                          Sacrifice dumped over the side of the ship, either money or food, as tribute. Do this, and your ship
                          won't get attacked by their giant squid as you travel. 

                                 quote:

                                 Or an illithid?


                          One child per family tithed as thrall to the Mind Flayers. Grim? Dark? Surely, but on these terms, the
                          common man negotiates with the Illithid for his safety. 

                                 quote:

                                 Some people speak of the killing of helpless defenders (such as women and children)
                                 as being evil, yet the rules - the sytem - seems to enforce the expediency of
                                 genocide as necessary, and the evil is in not committing genocide (for example,
                                 allowing orc children to live.)


                          The rules mandate no such thing. The morality is as simple or complex as you, the DM, choose to
                          make it. It is by no means hard-coded into the rules.

                          [ December 05, 2001: Message edited by: The Traveler ]


                          Posts: 919 | From: Eastern US | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Nighttfall 
     Member 
     Member # 4136 
                              posted December 05, 2001 10:58 PM                     

                          War, bloodshed and death. It's what keeps Belsameth, Vangal and Chardun in business! 

                          --------------------

                          Duly appointed Evangelist, Exorcist, and Proclaimer of the Word that is the Scarred Lands. 

                          Darkness comes where Nightfall goes.

                          Let the Lord of Chaos rule.


                          Posts: 2061 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Umbran 
     Member 
     Member # 4405 
                              posted December 05, 2001 11:46 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 The world almost ended because a curious black bear decided to push through a
                                 fence.

                                 Sometimes, self-preservation fails.


                          Assuming that story is true - sorry, but without attribution to a reliable source, I'm likely to call that
                          an urban legend, we like scaring ourselves - the meaning of the story is still debatable.

                          You can read it that we almost died, thus showing that our self-preservation is a thin armor, or you
                          can see it otherwise....

                          One can just as eaisly say that this shows self-preservation winning. It really isn't one man running
                          out on the tarmac. It's him, and the guards who failed to shoot him, and the pilots who didn't run
                          him over, and the officers who listened...

                          Sounds more to me that there were a lot of people who really wanted any excuse not to launch
                          those planes. 

                          HOw things look ratehr depends on what color glasses you're looking through. I hardly think that a
                          fantasy RPG is realy that close an allegory to the real world. How RPG characters behave does not
                          accurately reflect real-world nations.

                          (edit: the misspelling "urbal legend" brought a few odd images to mind...)

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Umbran ]


                          Posts: 807 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: May 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 06, 2001 02:09 AM                      

                          I attempted to get someone to run the elven Queen, but nobody would do it.

                          I did my best, but I am not a master diplomat and subtlely clever like Forrester is.
                          Also, I felt the Queen was bound by certain dictates that limited what she could do.

                          Queen Amlaruil was not the inciter of the war ... that was done by saboteurs that were entirely
                          beyond her control.
                          Queen Amlaruil did not start the war against the Humanoids, but she was dragged in when Evereska
                          was attacked.

                          The destruction of Evereska and the massacre of it's entire population, and the subsequent
                          devouring of the elves by the humanoids left Amlaruil with no choice but Total War.

                          Of course, Total War came to Evermeet, and Amlaruil fought a desperate and long defense of her
                          homeland.
                          For over a year, Evermeet held out against the worst kind of attacks, not only from humanoids and
                          scro, but from legions of fiends that had allied with them and gith mercenaries from wildspace, and
                          a lot of other enemies.
                          Only the Faerie truly aided her, with token help from the dwarves and gnomes.

                          Queen Amlaruil is not perfect; she is mortal, and she is subject to emotions and feelings.
                          When Evermeet had fallen and it's people had been massacred and eaten, Amlaruil fell into suicidal
                          disaster and insane wrath, and with her High Mages called down the Cataclysm.

                          She was doomed by her actions; doomed to remain in the world as an undead.

                          She still, however, had reason to hate the Humanoids and those who had not helped her, for all
                          eternity, forever, and utterly.
                          Yet she got up from her restless sleep, and offered to stop her own kind from avenging her.

                          Now tell me that a lot of PC elves wouldn't have just jumped right on the vengeance bandwagon at
                          that point, good alignment or not, and rode the tide of revenge to it's fulfillment?

                          Instead, Amlaruil went and apologized - APOLOGIZED - to the humanoid leader who exterminated
                          her people.
                          And then she agreed to threaten and even KILL her own race, to protect the humanoids.
                          All she asked in return was that forgiveness be extended to her people, and that they be allowed to
                          reintegrate into society.

                          When refused, she did not leave, but instead went and threatened and browbeat her people right
                          then, and offered physical proof to the humanoid leader of her good faith.

                          When the humanoid leader still would not agree to her terms, she gave up.

                          And they say she's being unreasonable ... perhaps she is, but unreasonable depends a lot on each
                          person's point of view, doesn't it?

                          - - -

                          For what it's worth ... if you look at the IR thread from the very beginning (in the Archive) through
                          now (on the In Character board) ... that is how I used to DM the games of Dungeons and Dragons I
                          ran.
                          That is my style of DMing.

                          [ December 06, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     William Ronald 
     Member 
     Member # 542 
                              posted December 06, 2001 11:29 PM                         

                          Edena, 

                          I was not trying to sound critical. I have seen an occassional player who would apologize and try to
                          make peace. As for another comment, I am not criticizing you for doing too much on the thread. I
                          perhaps should have said that others should do more. (Which is why I did not participate, as I think
                          that would be best left to the original participants.)

                          Forrester surprised me by compromising after a fashion. Perhaps in time all hatreds can be put
                          aside. I have hope for this in the real world and I suspect this may happen in your own version of
                          Toril. (By the way, I do like the DMing style.)

                          The undead are limited in their responses, but I thought you handled the Queen well within her
                          limitations. If I have offended you, I sincerely apologize. 

                          Posts: 597 | From: Summit, IL USA | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 02:27 AM                      

                          All's well, William.
                          Thanks for your post.

                          I, too, wish there were more participants. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 







                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*A Question to the Thinkers (Second IR Thread)*

my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                   EN World Messageboards   » General RPG Forums   » General RPG Discussion   » (semi-IR) A question to
                                                                                 the thinkers and philosphers out there (Page 1) 





                                                                                         This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    

    Author 
                              Topic: (semi-IR) A question to the thinkers and philosphers out there 
     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:27 AM                      

                          This is a post related to the IR thread currently running on the ENBoard.
                          But this is not an IR post itself.
                          It is a request, for those of you who might be interested in such things, for your thoughts on a
                          problem that has arisen in the IR thread.

                          - - -

                          The IR is a 'what if' thread.

                          Long ago, as a humorous reaction to a serious thread I posted, I posted this 'what if' thread.
                          People answered with replies.
                          I thought of the situations their replies would create, then asked the 'what if' question again,
                          regarding the new situations.
                          For some people, it became very fun, and it became very fun for me, so we continued.
                          The Thread picked up momentum as it went along, and a story of sorts emerged out of the
                          hundreds of posts.

                          - - -

                          Now, however, everyone is fluxxomed.
                          And I do mean everyone.

                          For, you see, the original 'what if' was about the introduction of technology into D&D.
                          Well, the technology advanced, and advanced, and with technological advance came advances in
                          weapons.
                          And better and better weapons were made, until finally - and inevitably - Doomsday Weapons
                          appeared.

                          A situation now exists on the IR thread similar to the real world situation that existed between the
                          United States and the Soviet Union: the Balance of Terror, or M.A.D. (Mutual Assured Destruction.)
                          Instead of there being 2 superpowers with Doomsday Weapons, however, there are about 8 or 9
                          such powers in this 'what if' scenario.
                          All 8 or 9 face the M.A.D. scenario.

                          Unlike real life, however, some of the Superpowers in the 'what if' scenario are countries of evilly
                          aligned beings, such as illithid, who are not bound by the sanity and reason that kept our real world
                          from being destroyed in a nuclear holocaust.

                          In the 'what if' scenario, all of the powers, big and small, have convened a grand council to figure
                          out a Way Out of the mess they are in.
                          A Way Out, before Armaggedon strikes.

                          However, nobody has figured out a way out.
                          Nobody.
                          I must concede that perhaps there is no way out ... but then again, who am I to judge such things?

                          - - -

                          There are some real thinkers on this board, like Upper Krust, Colonel Hardisson, and many others.
                          The IR thread presents a puzzle to be solved, a philosophical debate as well as a argument of
                          expediency.
                          If there is anyone out there interested in jumping in, they could use your help.

                          Whether you jump in IC, and give your opinions IC to the council in the 'what if' scenario, or whether
                          you express an OOC opinion, I think they could use your help.

                          If you skim through the 6 pages of the Thread, you will get an idea of the monumental headache of
                          the massive philosophical and practical problem this 'what if' scenario poses, and the difficulties
                          those participating in it face.

                          Can you solve the mess? 
                          Can you find the answers? 
                          Can you get them out of the situation they have gotten themselves into?
                          Can you think of a 'what if' that could save them?

                          I am merely asking, for those who are interested.
                          Merely asking.

                          I am not starting another IR thread here - I will not reply to IR posts on this thread.

                          Yours Sincerely
                          Edena_of_Neith

                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 03, 2001 10:54 AM                      

                          Well, I think one of the main problems you have is that the Chosen pretended to set themselves up
                          us a War Crimes Tribunal, when they were one of the chief causes of the conflict in the first place. No
                          one likes a hypocrite, so no one will listen to the Chosen pontificate. 

                          Your problem now seems to be Mutually Assured Destruction. There are a few ways out of it some,
                          likely, some not at all:

                          1) Everyone puts aside their differences and gets along: That ain't happening, the wounds are too
                          fresh.

                          2) The gods take a hand and stop all the nonsense: More likely than above but sure to cause
                          resentment and it may just precipitate all out war out of spite.

                          3) Ao brings the pain: "All these darn mortals mucking up my world!" Of course he probably is
                          laughing his @#$ off right now or upbraiding the lesser gods for letting all this happen...or both. It's
                          very unlikely that he cares, he could just start over after all the lesser gods die out for having no
                          worship, so why should he?

                          4) The Watchman Scenario: This is very unlikely to happen but...One awe inspiring superpowerful
                          being manipulates events so that it seems Faerun is under attack from something "Other",
                          everyone unites and pushes it back after a long (years) war, finally realizing they have more in
                          common than not. Very unlikely.

                          All in all the Chosen pretty much dug a grave for Faerun from the first accusation, even if their only
                          intention was to get everyone together. It seems almost certain that one group or another (esp.
                          Illithids) will make some move to doom Faerun for all time.

                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Bagguns ]

                          --------------------

                          Evolve or Die.

                          Entropy Sucks.


                          Posts: 194 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Balsamic Dragon 
     Member 
     Member # 7615 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:18 AM                      

                          Let me start with a caveat that I have not read the IR thread at all. However, I wanted to post
                          because this sounds a lot like a campaign that I played in.

                          In that game, there were three nations covering the entire globe, superpowers if you will. There was
                          no presence of tech, but each nation had an individual means to destroy the world, if they wanted
                          to. (I won't get involved in the details). 

                          Now, my character was evil, an ogre wizard from the evil country ruled by a Blue Dragon (the only
                          dragon in that world). She was sent to work with representatives of other countries to come up with a
                          way to save the world, after the assassination of the Lawmaker, the one person who had been
                          holding everything in detante. 

                          The key here is that even when it doesn't make any sense for Nations to get along with each other,
                          Individuals often can find some common ground. My character formed bonds, of a sort, with the
                          neutral and good characters in the party. It certainly involved give and take on both sides, but the
                          fact that we were all Lawful tied it together. For example, Greg's good aligned character had to deal
                          with the fact that my people kept slaves, but my character came to recognize the value of treating
                          slaves better (and not eating them arbitrarily  in order that they might be more productive. 

                          Fantasy is all about the microcosm solution providing the macrocosm solution. So in this scenario
                          (which again I have not read) consider a situation where individuals from each nation are forced to
                          work together towards a common, but temporary, goal. The bonds formed in that process could be a
                          means to establish some sort of peace (and non-destruction of the world).

                          Balsamic Dragon 

                          Posts: 42 | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Kugar 
     Member 
     Member # 1063 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:48 AM                         

                          Seal the plane.

                          No one gets in, no one gets out.
                          Deities can't grant spells.
                          No Astral or Ethereal based magic. Now start the negotiations again. Make the seal permanate
                          unless all Doomday technology is destroyed and is able to re-emerge if the technology resurfaces.
                          Most insanely powerful groups still fear utter oblivion. 

                          Posts: 70 | From: Exton, PA, USA | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 11:54 AM                  

                          I will share no great wisdom, for I have none, but here are my thoughts.

                          Change started everything, and fear of that change started those wars.

                          "Well now, it is obvious what happens next.

                          Elminster, the Chosen, and the Harpers try to stop the gnomes covertly. 
                          The gnomes take their losses, then blow up Shadowdale.
                          World War is then declared..."

                          Chosen was behind one of the starting acts, but it could have been someone else later. It would
                          have been somebody, that's the way these things tend to happen. Before every great change is
                          accepted, there has been war. And still there there are those who cannot accept changes even after
                          the war passes.

                          Chosen should set an example and work to stop the destruction they are partially responsible,
                          instead of playing court as fake and pointless as one set by 'Q' in Star Srek once.

                          There is some alternative way to stop this future destruction instead of demanding back those who
                          desired to leave (fairies, dragons). It should not be debate about who is responsible. It should be
                          about how to make things work again and save world from this destruction.

                          Foolish Chosen, they are doing this wrong, why don't they use their skills to help everybody find a
                          way to save the world with whatever means are available willingly.

                          Maybe somebody could make them see this kind of wisdom, and so turn this bitter debate into
                          something productive. They should be ready to make real sacrifises to make it happen. I don't
                          mean playing martyrs however, that woudn't do any good now.

                          Otherwise there will be only more tears...

                          (Sorry my bad english)

                          Just for fun.  

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Kamikaze Midget 
     Member 
     Member # 4717 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:02 PM                         

                          Bah. It's Faerun. Elminster probably has known and already prepared a Protection from Neuclear
                          Halocaust spell.  

                          That said, there are some theories that say that all intelligent life is doomed to repeat this cycle of
                          technology leading to global devestation. Perhaps some Technomancer blasts them "back to the
                          stone age". Perhaps the gods stop it. Perhaps one nation goes off the deep end, and the rest, in
                          order to preserve their lives, go after that one, until only those who wouldn't use the power for evil
                          are left (moral darwinism, so to speak...nobody likes evil). And perhaps Faerun is burried beneath
                          several feet of radioactive snow.

                          Of course, if this were *my* campaign, I'd have some shadowy figure stealing the secrets, making
                          everyone too sodding paranoid to do anything, and then have the PC's track him down, only to find
                          out he was destroying the arms so that he could save the world. That's what *I'd* do. 

                          --------------------

                          Space Ghost: You sure you're not a leprechaun?

                          Denis Leary: I'm too tall to be a leprechaun

                          Space Ghost: Okay, okay. 'Cause I was gonna say, you're the worst leprechaun that we've ever had
                          on the show.


                          Posts: 142 | From: Madison, WI, USA | Registered: May 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Bagguns 
     Member 
     Member # 523 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:15 PM                      

                          I'm doing a campaign based on this, and my "final Solution" so to speak was...to have Mystra
                          sacrifice herself (soon after the modified Avatar of Karsus was cast), thereby providing a protective
                          shield around the Weave, mucking up all the magical power until the Mages figure out ways around
                          it. At greatly reduced power. She names Elistraee, Goddess of Magic, passing a bit of her power but
                          uses most to shield the Weave. The Chosen take on a lesser role as their patron is gone and magic
                          is weakened. 

                          Then AO comes in and seeing the devastation wrought by all the warring (some of it religion based
                          in my campaign), limits the gods interaction with Faerun. No more avatars, no more scounds of spell
                          chucking clerics. Only a few Divinely Inspired.

                          --------------------

                          Evolve or Die.

                          Entropy Sucks.


                          Posts: 194 | From: Cookstown/McGuire AFB, NJ | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:15 PM                      

                          You are making one statement from a misconception and I think this is causing a major problem.

                          Illithids are evil, yes. That does not mean they are illogical or suicidal. The illithids are geniuses.
                          They know that turning off the sun will kill the world. Everything will starve and eventualy it will even
                          starve out the Illithids. So they do have a reason not to destroy Toril.

                          The only powers that are a real danger are the demons. They hold no value to Toril and if they could
                          they may destroy the world just to hurt the devils and the various other power groups out there that
                          compete with them. 

                          Beyond this there is little reason to believe that Toril will really be destroyed. Some of the races
                          world crushing ability are moot since they require an entire society working together. This would
                          never happen as it would take only a small fraction of the society looking down at his or her child
                          and saying "No I will not end it for them." Furthermore some of the races had powers that only really
                          worked as surprises. The scro could not make their asteroid attack now since the various
                          spelljammer fleets would be ready to intercept and take those forces out. So the simple
                          announcement of power is likely to have removed that power from some poeple. 

                          I am curious though. Mystra had the ability to stop this long ago. The Goddess of Magic can revoke
                          anyone (even a God's) ability to access the weave. Was there ever given a reason why this was not
                          done?

                          There is more here but I want to read some other comments before I post further. 

                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 12:20 PM                      

                          I have found little talk about part of this statement.

                          A few background facts are needed.

                          1. Only 1 Chosen lives in Shadowdale.
                          2. The Harpers are based out of Berdusk and other cities.
                          3. Neither Elminster, the Harpers, or the Chosen rule Shadowdale.

                          Now think. No one is really condemning the Gnomes for killing several thousand people in
                          Shadowdale for the actions of ONE local and his outside friends. This is one of the main disconnects.
                          At this point logic says that Mystra would have severed the gnomes connection to the weave and
                          everything would have ended long before anything could get started.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Zelda Themelin:
                                 I will share no great wisdom, for I have none, but here are my thoughts.

                                 Change started everything, and fear of that change started those wars.

                                 "Well now, it is obvious what happens next.

                                 Elminster, the Chosen, and the Harpers try to stop the gnomes covertly. 
                                 The gnomes take their losses, then blow up Shadowdale.
                                 World War is then declared..."
                                 Just for fun.  



                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 01:55 PM                  


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by DocMoriartty:
                                 At this point logic says that Mystra would have severed the gnomes connection to the
                                 weave and everything would have ended long before anything could get started.


                          Thou should not corrupt my statements by combining parts that are not meant to be together.  

                          That said, maybe something we don't know about, was holding Mystra back.

                          By hitting Shadowdale, gnomes attacked important symbol. Shadowdale is where Elminster has his
                          tower, where he acts as sage and shares his knowledge to people who seek his consult. He is very
                          famious for giving this advice.

                          By taking part in such heinious act, as acting against gnomes, this man of wisdow soiled his hands
                          in eyes of gnomes, and attacked seat where he was known to share his wisdom. For harpers, there
                          was harder to find target, I think. 

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:17 PM                      

                          That arguement is a load of crap pure and simple. When the gnomes destroyed Shadowdale it was
                          cowardly murder. Nothing more nothing less. Your arguements are no better than the ones given to
                          justify the WTC attack. When the gnomes made this move they acted in the best fashion that a
                          Chaotic Evil character possibly could.

                          The gnomes started this entire affair when they MURDERED over 1000 (or more Shadowdale has
                          grown in the latest FR Book) people for no other crime than to have a neighbor the gnomes didn't
                          like.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Zelda Themelin:

                                 By hitting Shadowdale, gnomes attacked important symbol. Shadowdale is where
                                 Elminster has his tower, where he acts as sage and shares his knowledge to people
                                 who seek his consult. He is very famious for giving this advice.

                                 By taking part in such heinious act, as acting against gnomes, this man of wisdow
                                 soiled his hands in eyes of gnomes, and attacked seat where he was known to share
                                 his wisdom. For harpers, there was harder to find target, I think.



                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:18 PM                         

                          Honestly, I don't see there being an easy or expedient answer to that problem, Edena. As long as
                          the multiplicity of powers dominates the world of Toril, there's little anyone can do to stop it (short of
                          nuclear war, or divine intervention)... This is not to say it's a bad thing, however. Scholars have been
                          debating several things about the Doctrine of Mutually Assured Destruction, and most notably,
                          people see it as one of the few things that helped the world evade a Third World War. If nuclear
                          weapons had not been invented, or stockpiled, there would have been a build-up of conventional
                          forces which are admittedly more volatile than nuclear forces for this reason:

                          The nuclear forces were controlled by two forces, there was a Bipolar split of nuclear controls.
                          Therefore, an understanding could be met between the two and a balance could be had. It was not
                          until the economic collapse of one that the nuclear threat was starting to be put down.

                          If we can get a tidy system of checks and balances, of alliances on a bi- or tri- polar axis, a balance
                          of power should result. As long as (the Chosen?) maintain that balance of power and make sure no
                          hegemonic power arises, the delicate absence of war should result until a natural hegemony outlasts
                          all of them.

                          Of course, this will be extremely difficult, especially with that Elven Vengeance Fleet and what-not...
                          That is, of course, none of my business, I have to worry about keeping the Technocratic Coalition a
                          great power so as to maintain that balance...

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:18 PM                      

                          There are several things here that one needs to remember.

                          1. MAD was never an official policy of the United States of America. It was a term created to describe
                          a situation.

                          Mad was nevera policy because all through the Eisenhower Administration ABM system (Nike-Zues)
                          were created set up and functioned that would have decapitated any Soviet nuclear assault with
                          minimal if any damage to the Continental USA.

                          Those systems were dismembered by Kennedy and Robert McNamara to fund Kennedy's rebuilding
                          of the US Conventional Army so that he could send it off to play in places like Vietnam.

                          Even after Nike Zeus was removed and the US had no AMB there was never a policy of MAD on either
                          side. The USA never had a desire to fire first and the Soviets were never able to create a situation
                          where they could win fast enough conventionally to keep a nuclear war from happening. 

                          During the mid to late 70's the US and Nato's conventional military position did deteriorate close to
                          the point that the Soviets might have felt they could win a conventional war in Europe fast enough to
                          avoid all out nuclear war. This though ended with the election of Ronald Reagan and the massive
                          infusion of funds that went into the US military.

                          Completely off topic of course but all this talk about MAD brought it to mind.

                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: DocMoriartty ]


                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:24 PM                  

                          Double post

                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Zelda Themelin ]


                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Umbran 
     Member 
     Member # 4405 
                              posted December 03, 2001 02:39 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 This is a post related to the IR thread currently running on the ENBoard.
                                 But this is not an IR post itself.
                                 It is a request, for those of you who might be interested in such things, for your
                                 thoughts on a problem that has arisen in the IR thread.


                          Hmm. Interesting...
                          I cannot comment before reviewing the IR material, though. That'll take a little while... 

                          Posts: 807 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: May 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     LeMark 
     Member 
     Member # 6338 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:16 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by DocMoriartty:
                                 Mad was nevera policy because all through the Eisenhower Administration ABM
                                 system (Nike-Zues) were created set up and functioned that would have decapitated
                                 any Soviet nuclear assault with minimal if any damage to the Continental USA.


                          Actually, there is a great deal of doubt Nike-Zeus would have worked at all. The RADAR sites were
                          vulnerable, the nuclear explosions the interceptors used to knock out the incoming warheads created
                          "dead areas" the RADARs could not see through, and the computers were grossly insufficient.

                          --------------------

                          Orion Will Rise.


                          Posts: 14 | From: Franklin, MA, USA | Registered: Jul 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Summoner 
     Member 
     Member # 6674 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:26 PM                     

                          First off, I like the threads, wish I would have read them earlier.

                          First thing... Ao, most likely he would interfere at this point. 

                          Second thing... Any of the gods could put an end to this in a heart beat.

                          Third thing... Balefire, hate to say it, but it is the only way back things up.

                          Fourth... A wish??? Could that push things back.

                          Fifth... Is Elminster dead, I'm sure the Sage of Shadowdale has a clone or simulacrum around
                          somewhere.

                          Sixth... Nature itself may have something to do, wouldn't Mother Earth (Earth Mother, do something
                          about this?)

                          Seventh... None of the Doomsday weapons work, its that simple. The items cannot be created by
                          mortals.

                          Eighth... Let it happen, the world begins its cycle anew. 

                          Posts: 190 | From: USA | Registered: Aug 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:28 PM                  

                          Mmh, Internet is acting weird for me, wonder if I am only one seeing double posts for me and Doc.

                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by DocMoriartty:
                                 That arguement is a load of crap pure and simple. When the gnomes destroyed
                                 Shadowdale it was cowardly murder. Nothing more nothing less. Your arguements
                                 are no better than the ones given to justify the WTC attack. When the gnomes made
                                 this move they acted in the best fashion that a Chaotic Evil character possibly could.

                                 The gnomes started this entire affair when they MURDERED over 1000 (or more
                                 Shadowdale has grown in the latest FR Book) people for no other crime than to have
                                 a neighbor the gnomes didn't like.



                          I think you should not mix real world terrorism comparisons into this discussion, for this is just
                          semi-humorious take into imaginative Toril-events.

                          For one, my statements have nothing to do with my sense of justice. I was just considering gnome
                          reactions, and possible reasons for this absure behavior. I don't know what you consider 'my
                          argument'.

                          Nowhere is mentioned number of gnome-deaths during so called covert operation by 'Harpers and
                          Elminster', so it is really hard to say whatever they were murderously over-reacting, or acting in
                          desperation against seeming leader (powerful advisor) of this operation, namely Elminster.

                          Edena_of_Neith might know better, what is thought to be behind gnome reaction. (It might be
                          mentioned futher in some post, I haven't read the thread that well).

                          Btw Doc or other FR-people. I am not so familiar with reactions of gods commonly there. Would it
                          have been logical for Mystra or any other god to involve into these events at this point? Are they
                          usually getting involved into these sorts of events? That would sound bit weird, since Mystra is
                          Goddess of Magic (not justice, mercy etc.) and a lot of wars have happened in Toril without
                          deity-involtment.

                          Anyway, they really should be thinking how to save the world now, instead of arguing who is to
                          blame. Demons must be really laughing now. 

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:49 PM                      

                          The origional Nike Zeus system did not shoot down ICBMs. The only thing the Soviets had to attack
                          the USA in numbers with were bombers. Those would have been meat to the wolves. Upgraded
                          systems like the Nike Xena and Spartan systems could handle nuclear missles inbound and used
                          special warheads taht while nuclear were nothing like standard nuclear weapons. The system could
                          and did function and often during testing the Nike Zeus rockets were able to make actual missle on
                          missle contact against test missles.

                          BTW, most of that doubt was put forward by people working for Kennedy and MacNamara who wanted
                          to rape the system for men and material to upgrade the US conventional forces. These are the
                          same nuckle walkers who talk of decoys and other loads of crap without any knowledge of how the
                          system worked or why their statements were completely erroneous.

                          The truly sad part was Kennedy when running for President knew all this and like a disgusting dirty
                          politician made public statements that he KNEW that Nixon could not refute without compromising
                          important defense secrets. The election of Kennedy and his assignment of MacNamara was one of
                          the single lowest points in the 2nd half of the 20th century. Jimmy Carter being President comes a
                          close 2nd.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by LeMark:

                                 Actually, there is a great deal of doubt Nike-Zeus would have worked at all. The
                                 RADAR sites were vulnerable, the nuclear explosions the interceptors used to knock
                                 out the incoming warheads created "dead areas" the RADARs could not see through,
                                 and the computers were grossly insufficient.


                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: DocMoriartty ]


                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DocMoriartty 
     Member 
     Member # 8593 
                              posted December 03, 2001 03:59 PM                      

                          Couple things.

                          1. Real world comparisons are the only comparisons I can make. There is nothing else really to use
                          to make statements with.

                          2. Gnome deaths do not matter. If I kill your brother and sister does that give you the right to kill
                          my neighbor who was completely innocent of the whole situation.

                          3. FR Gods seem to require little reasoning to get involved in the affairs of mortals. This thread
                          must be in a very altered FR for them to have not gotten involved from the start.

                          4. The world is no more saveable then Israel is to find peace with the Palestinians. At least part of
                          the war (humanoids vs Elves, and other parts as well) stem from hatred bred over hundreds of
                          generations. There is no good guy and there is no bad guy really. 

                          I would say in the end there is no situation here that will really work because there are too many
                          cross purposes here and too much underlying hatred. Unless you can find several other planets that
                          are viable places to live with no one to claim them. Then several of the sides could migrate. Even
                          that would not be the end of things since in the end all sides would just build up on their new homes
                          and war would start again some time in the future.


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Zelda Themelin:

                                 I think you should not mix real world terrorism comparisons into this discussion, for
                                 this is just semi-humorious take into imaginative Toril-events.

                                 For one, my statements have nothing to do with my sense of justice. I was just
                                 considering gnome reactions, and possible reasons for this absure behavior. I don't
                                 know what you consider 'my argument'.

                                 Nowhere is mentioned number of gnome-deaths during so called covert operation by
                                 'Harpers and Elminster', so it is really hard to say whatever they were murderously
                                 over-reacting, or acting in desperation against seeming leader (powerful advisor) of
                                 this operation, namely Elminster.

                                 Edena_of_Neith might know better, what is thought to be behind gnome reaction. (It
                                 might be mentioned futher in some post, I haven't read the thread that well).

                                 Btw Doc or other FR-people. I am not so familiar with reactions of gods commonly
                                 there. Would it have been logical for Mystra or any other god to involve into these
                                 events at this point? Are they usually getting involved into these sorts of events?
                                 That would sound bit weird, since Mystra is Goddess of Magic (not justice, mercy etc.)
                                 and a lot of wars have happened in Toril without deity-involtment.

                                 Anyway, they really should be thinking how to save the world now, instead of arguing
                                 who is to blame. Demons must be really laughing now.



                          Posts: 157 | From: Chicago burbs | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 06:36 PM                      

                          I have read this thread, and I see a lot of very intelligent discourse, and creative ideas, above.

                          It is a shame that these replies are placed here, on this thread, and not on the main IR thread (the
                          one with 152 posts.)

                          If you were to pretend that you were one of the emissaries, and post your replies IC on the main IR
                          thread, your input could be debated openly within that forum by all the participants.

                          Your input, intelligent and thought out, would greatly improve the quality and depth of the discourse,
                          and it would make people think.

                          In our real world, we have had to face many philosophical and moral debates, and matters of
                          expedience, with the Cold War being amongst the greatest of the challenges we have ever had to
                          face.
                          After all, the fate of the entire planet depended upon the decisions made by the leaders of my
                          country and the Soviet Union.

                          Now, in this pretend, imaginary 'what if' scenario on the main IR thread, they face a situation that is
                          truly thorny, truly difficult, and the answers are elusive - but the penalty for failure to find the
                          answers is the destruction of the world of Toril.

                          I would welcome anyone who wished to join the discourse to come and post their thoughts on the
                          main IR thread.
                          I wish dearly that the posts above were on the main IR thread, where all the participants could and
                          would respond to them.

                          I am only asking those who are interested, obviously, in such a posting to the IR thread.
                          I am only asking ... this is a mere request.

                          - - -

                          I can respond to your posts above, but only to express my own philosophy and opinions, and my
                          take on your philosophies and opinions.

                          I do not pretend to have the answers, either in the make believe 'what if' IR thread, or in the real
                          world, to the problems people face.

                          One thing I cannot do: I CANNOT respond with an IR response (that is, a response in which I play a
                          'make believe' being for the 'what if' IR scenario) to your posts above.

                          This is not the IR thread. This is another thread, and it would not be appropriate for me to attempt
                          to carry on any IR discussion here.

                          What I CAN do is answer your serious posts above with serious posts of my own.

                          - - -

                          I genuinely hope that some of you will consider responding on the IR thread itself, whether IC or
                          OOC.
                          There is a debate going on there that is - at least in my opinion, anyways - worth the time and
                          trouble.

                          In a lot of monty-haul games, especially when I was young, characters ultimately obtained
                          Doomsday Weapons (such as starships or blow-up-the-world spells.)
                          And, invariably, these campaigns crashed and burned, as the players either wrecked the campaign
                          world or they became bored and quit.

                          Dungeons and Dragons IS a game where the player characters - at least many of them - seek ever
                          greater and greater power.
                          Wizards seek greater and greater spells.
                          Fighters become better and better at fighting.
                          Thieves become better and better at stealing.
                          Clerics become greater in their faith, and capable of greater miracles.
                          Monks become more truly attuned their their inner selves, and gain all manner of abilities.

                          Unfortunately, the extrapolation does not stop with 9th level spells or the arquebus, although the
                          mechanics of D&D do stop there - beyond that, and the mechanics break down (in my opinion.)

                          But IC ambition, at least, does not recognize such limits, if it recognizes any limits at all.

                          And thus, the monty-haul games that I have described from my youth.

                          In the IR scenario, the monty-haul situation has come to pass, and the extrapolation of ambition
                          and ever greater spells and technological weapons has reached an inevitable conclusion.
                          However, they have not yet employed these spells and weapons, and the fantasy world of Toril (our
                          IR version of it, that is) yet exists, is yet green and fertile, and hope yet remains.
                          Unfortunately, many of the great powers consist of very evil creatures: illithid, phaerimm, aboleth,
                          and others, and all the powers have the ability to gate in even more beings, some of them very evil,
                          to assist them, should war break out again.

                          This is a scenario that could, conceivably, happen in an adult game of D&D - I suppose as an
                          experimental game only, in which the DM and players all agreed at the beginning that it was an
                          experiment.

                          Now that the IR thread has, in effect, produced the equivalent of this scenario, even though it is not
                          a game per se, what is the answer?

                          What is the answer, when the situation becomes like this?

                          Again, would anyone be interested in going over to the IR thread, and relating there what you think?
                          And again, I am just asking. This is a simple request, and only for those who would be interested in
                          doing such a thing.

                          [ December 03, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:00 PM                  

                          I am starting to wonder, why gnomes, who are not maligant race, would have started such attrocity
                          against Shadowdale.

                          Did something horrible take, maybe horrible and tragic accident take place during Harper-opertation,
                          which made these normally sensible beings act in insane thrist for revenge?

                          Or was there some darker power whispering in gnome's minds, manipulating them into acts that
                          would surely spell destruction?

                          Is some unknowable evil manipulating Chosens even now to see these acts of accusations as way to
                          make things better, when they clearly seems to work to opposite direction?

                          Maybe Iuz is not only evil power from Oerth in game. What if it is waking mind of Tharizdun
                          wreaking havoc in their minds or even worse.
                          In that case, demons would be laughing indeed. 

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:20 PM                      

                          I repeat, this is not the IR thread.

                          Such speculation would be great on the IR thread, but here few will even read it, and it will never
                          become a part of the discussion. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:41 PM                  


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 I repeat, this is not the IR thread.

                                 Such speculation would be great on the IR thread, but here few will even read it, and
                                 it will never become a part of the discussion.


                          Copy-paste, if you want to.  

                          I haven't ever played IC-games in forums, so I am kind of shy to start in them with my clumsyyyy
                          English. I don't know other's excuses.  

                          No idea what role I would be good for either. Really enjoy reading them, though. You have way with
                          words Edena, as well as some of those other people (wow!)  

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     William Ronald 
     Member 
     Member # 542 
                              posted December 03, 2001 07:48 PM                         

                          A major part of the problem I see in the IR thread is multiple nations with the ability to destroy the
                          world. MAD worked, in part, because their was a balance between East and West in the ability to
                          destroy each other's soceities. With several major hostile powers the pot is much closet to the
                          boiling point.

                          Several of the sides seem to be entrenched in either their political agendas, racial hatreds, or both.
                          Unlike our own world, no compromise can be reached with an enemy such as the illithid. The leaders
                          of the USSR, to the best of my knowledge, never believed they could launch an attack without
                          suffering damage in kind. 

                          The most logical solution would be for each side to agree to some level of mutual cooperation and
                          partial disarmament. Possibly some deliberative body could be created to allow the nations to
                          discuss their differences peaceably. There could even be some sort of agreement that if two factions
                          go to war, the others will move in to break up the war. (However, there is the risk that someone will
                          try to break them up and take over the disputed territories.)

                          Considering the level of mutual recriminations, hatred, and stubborness on the IR thread, I think
                          there is only a small chance that Toril will survive. However, there is a chance if each side will look at
                          itself, admit its flaws, and works towards mutual survival. 

                          Posts: 597 | From: Summit, IL USA | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                         This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    






                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3 

                                         Demon God's Fane by Monte Cook - On Sale Now





                                                                           my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                      EN World Messageboards   » General RPG Forums   » General RPG Discussion   » (semi-IR) A question to
                                                                                   the thinkers and philosphers out there (Page 2) 





                                                                                           This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    

    Author 
                          Topic: (semi-IR) A question to the thinkers and philosphers out there 
     Geoff Watson 
     Member 
     Member # 170 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:02 PM                      

                          Elminster will just cast his Deus-Ex-Machina/Ignore-Rules/Save-the-Day spell and the good guys win.

                          Isn't that how it normally works in the FR novels and adventures? If the PCs screw up, Elmy or the
                          other 'Chosen of Greenwood' save the day.

                          Geoff. 

                          Posts: 558 | From: Sydney, NSW, Australia | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 03, 2001 08:23 PM                      

                           Zelda, thank you for the compliment. My appreciations.

                           I cannot cut-and-paste the comments of the posts on this thread to the IR thread, without permission
                           from the posters (and probably the moderators too.)

                           The IR Thread is a hypothetical question, originally intended as humor, but it would appear it has
                           become rather serious. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 03, 2001 09:58 PM                  

                           Mmh, book series by Piers Anthony called 'Incarnations of Immortality' was set in world where science
                           and magic peacefully co-existed. Matter with good/evil was quite different, however. Interesting
                           setting, and very colorful, though plot was bit on a silly side too.

                           In that series were no gods as such, but rather 'officers', who where selected from among mortals (with
                           different entry methods) to represent natural forces of cosmos. Power was with 'office'. Death, Time,
                           Fate, War, Nature, Good, Evil (there vere lesser 'offices' too).

                           Wonder if this kind of fate is in store for gods, should creatures of magic agree to co-exist with
                           science?

                           (oh, btw, do I leave this thread alone, and go away?) 

                           Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 02:29 AM                      

                           The more posts, the better, Zelda! (at least, that's true in your case  )

                           To answer a post above, I think some people in the IR thread would be very happy if Elminster could
                           charge in like the cavalry, and save the day.
                           However, no cavalry is coming.
                           They must answer the 'what if' for themselves.
                           They must find the answers, and present them, themselves.

                           In my campaign of the Forgotten Realms the Chosen do not:

                           Ride to the rescue.
                           Preserve the Balance.
                           Rule the lands.
                           Put down evil mages plotting world dominion.

                           In my campaign setting, the Chosen appreciate that coddling the races will only inhibit their growth,
                           the flowering of their potential and possibilities, and ultimately all the great achievements they may
                           realize.
                           Instead, the Chosen of my campaign deliberately nurture curiousity, experimentation, thought, and
                           rebellion (for thought is often rebellion.)

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:00 AM                  

                           In wonder...

                           Well, well, seemed for moment this Commonwealth idea was succeeding, but I wasn't holding my
                           breath. Wonder when they start bickering about what 'language' should be used in 'offical'
                           communications within Commonweath. Some might come up with 'telepathy', and now, that would be
                           problematic/rasistic to some less 'evolved' minds.

                           I still think there migth be some evil force manipulating events. Most of it can be placed on
                           responsibility of these factions, but there are few details, that make me suspect. This might not be
                           true to start with, but since we are speaking about magical world, like Toril, these kind of conficts are
                           just what is demanded to stir darker forces.

                           Thinking all what has actually taken place, and massive amount of creatures 'sacrificed to alter of
                           hate'. Evil forces are known to feed on just such actions. Possible B5 'Shadow' scenario comes to mind,
                           for exampele; some help is offered to 'fitting' faction ("one who is ready to rumble").

                           On a positive side, there has been evolution, and many positive aspects too on the way, so I wouldn't
                           say they are doomed. But they are pressed, though.

                           My guess would be, that there is going to be one war more, perhaps against remnants of elves,
                           perhaps against some other faction too (don't think humanoids though). This is really sad, but I
                           suspect these factions just can't find way to play it all together in a such short time.

                           Perhaps some neutral (druidical perhaps) side, could make elven fleet/other hatemongers see
                           another side to this conflict, and thus neutrality as option, thought that is doubtful.

                           I think Commonweath is their best shot for productive way to 'save the world', but I see some
                           bloodshed in horizon for that to actually take place. Wish I were wrong, though. There might be some
                           other possiblites, but they haven't been presented yet.

                           Zelda,
                           still wishing for 'happy' ending...

                           (Slaads, "oh no")  

                           Should have guessed. Your thread was given friedly teleport to in-character forum.  

                           It's because the Slaads and Chaos I tell you. 

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Zelda Themelin ]


                           Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Piratecat 
     Administrator 
     Member # 158 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:54 AM                      

                          I've slid the IR thread over to the In Character forum, as it is just about 100% role playing! You can
                          find it here:

http://66.34.55.203//ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=29&t=000263&p=9

                          Edena, if you want this thread moved to, email me; otherwise, it's fine right here.

                          --------------------

                          - Piratecat, EN-Board President

                          "A cat that good, you don't eat all at once."


                          Posts: 4261 | From: Boston, MA | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 04, 2001 10:02 AM                  

                           On a side note: I don't think this dispute can be solved with logic, if more and more 'mystery
                           characters' keep showing up. Chaos of cosmos becomes more serious and consuming factor in play
                           than factions themselves.

                           It corredos patterns and factors presented this far, and makes looking forward in future black hole
                           where endless possiblities clash in impossible and improbable ways.

                           Not that I mind, it's kind of interesting to watch. *grin*  

                           When trying to find answers, but fail: Blame it on players, who don't want the game to end, and thus
                           complicate things to make it last longer. 

                           [ December 04, 2001: Message edited by: Zelda Themelin ]


                           Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Zelda Themelin 
     Member 
     Member # 7666 
                              posted December 04, 2001 11:48 AM                  

                          I have a feeling this side-thread is about to become past, and since I have taken such delight in
                          reading your contributions folk, I devised silly litte poem to this unremarkable little tread.  

                          ****************************************
                          Threads grow, and widen and become fast,
                          Then they die, crumble and turn to dust.

                          New is old and then new again,
                          renewned, lost and maybe found again.
                          *****************************************

                          Sorry, just bored  

                          Posts: 275 | From: Finland | Registered: Sep 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 04, 2001 08:48 PM                      

                           I am posting here to bump this thread.

                           To remind Phasmus and any others who might have missed it, that the main IR thread has been
                           moved over to the In Character forum.

                           And I am wondering where Forrester is, for his statement is long overdue and is crucial to what is
                           happening. 

                           Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                           This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    






                                                  Hop To:   



                                         Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                   Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                  Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Forrester's First Thread (Second IR Thread)*

my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                          EN World Messageboards   » General RPG Forums   » General RPG Discussion   » Discussion: "The
                                                                                                Gnomish Revolution" (Page 1) 





                                                                                         This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    

    Author 
                              Topic: Discussion: "The Gnomish Revolution" 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted November 29, 2001 09:39 PM                     

                          I started a new thread because the existing one is just way too long to add to safely. 

                          Just wanted to share this:

                                 quote:


                                 Forrester has chosen.

                                 In one great climatic battle, the Elven Alliance is destroyed.
                                 Millions of Humanoids die in this attack.
                                 Hundreds of thousands perish among the Githyanki, Githzerai, Scro, everyone who is
                                 aiding the humanoids.

                                 The elves are obliterated, and Evermeet is overrun. 
                                 Leuthilspar is put to the torch, her people massacred, the palace of Queen Amlauril
                                 goes smashing down.

                                 The Faerie Folk alliance loses tens of thousands of it's people (more than 2/3rds of
                                 their force), and flee weeping from the island.
                                 The dwarves and gnomes are obliterated. Even the kender cannot escape.

                                 Hundreds of thousands of elves, all that remain on Toril, plus their elven allies from
                                 other worlds - they all die, or are taken as slaves.

                                 Across the length and breath of the ruined desert that was Evermeet, the humanoid
                                 cheers of victory go up.
                                 The flags of the humanoids rise over the ruins of Leuthilspar.

                                 An end is come to the elves of Toril.



                          Reading that passage was one of the best role-playing experiences of my life 

                          [ November 29, 2001: Message edited by: Forrester ]

                          --------------------

                          Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                          Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                          must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                          Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted November 29, 2001 09:53 PM                         


                                 quote:

                                 Even the kender cannot escape.


                          That has to be one of my favourites. Yeah, I suppose I should stop adding posts to the actual
                          thread. What I asked in the other thread was to the sound of "What would be happening now?"

                          I also ask myself if things would have been different now, especially with the FRCS out. I would
                          somehow bet that the Humanoids and Technocratic Coalition wouldn't have whomped the Greens as
                          easily. 

                          I still think the Elves were in the wrong though, hehe. I fairly certain Forrester agrees with that, but
                          does anyone have any further comments?

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted November 30, 2001 03:43 AM                        

                          well I guess I am the peaceful guy, that gets this idea that you cannot totally kill á race for waht it
                          leaders commands them to. It was great game and surely the end of elves was to be there or things
                          wouldn't have been right heh. But still don't mean I have to agree with it ;-)

                          Well I might just ahve been an underdog, in this but I feel I made a lot of right choices, guess I
                          picked the wrong race, hmm next time I should pick halflings I suppose ;-) But it WAS fun hehe.

                          --------------------

                          Alone is something we all are
                          only far away voices breaks the silence
                          whom wish to escape
                          this labyrinth of loneliness
                          we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                          because here are no walls
                          only the fear's angst
                          keeps us apart


                          Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted November 30, 2001 03:57 AM                         

                          Oh, definitely. The Technocracy would not have condoned, let alone participated in such a heinous
                          act of its own volition. The problem was that the Humanoids were hell bent on bringing it to the
                          elves, who, I guess were age-old enemies.

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted November 30, 2001 06:53 AM                      

                          Personally I was so GLAD when Forrester killed those fricking pansies. Any D&D race that has the
                          power to destroy the world because they do not like the way others are doing things and then act on
                          it SHOULD be killed. 

                          What would have been best I think was if the elves decided to instead of fight the gnomes if they
                          instead would have tried to talk about their concerns they would not have had to be eradicated, but
                          well lets face it elves are really no better than goblins, right Forrester? But nope that felt that they
                          would have to enforce their will upon everyone else and if you did not like it well then you could just
                          stick it up your rear. Hell I mean not only do the elves dominate on every fricking planet that they
                          are on they also dominate Wildspace, come on.

                          --------------------

                          Mojo of the Jojo dojo
                          The Sad, Tired, Little Monkey
                          (Three Time) White Belt (-2)
                          5-9
                          Was in 2nd place now in 49th (out of 50)
                          You Bastard!


                          Posts: 534 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     zouron 
     Member 
     Member # 3707 
                              posted November 30, 2001 07:22 AM                        

                          uhh sounds like the IR was mostly played by people that hate elves hehe. 

                          That aside I am no great fan of how elves are represented either, but never the less I cannot make
                          myself agree that someone should be killed entirely and permanently, as one would note I did try
                          as many as possible.

                          --------------------

                          Alone is something we all are
                          only far away voices breaks the silence
                          whom wish to escape
                          this labyrinth of loneliness
                          we fumble our way, but finds nothing
                          because here are no walls
                          only the fear's angst
                          keeps us apart


                          Posts: 172 | From: Hvidovre, Denmark | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted November 30, 2001 08:37 AM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Reprisal:

                                 I still think the Elves were in the wrong though, hehe. I fairly certain Forrester
                                 agrees with that, but does anyone have any further comments?


                          Hmph! I'm still holding a grudge against you, Reprisal  . 

                          "The Technomancy is neutral, the Technomancy is neutral, wah wah wah". Shees. I had to take down
                          the elves on my OWN (with some Diabolical and Gith help, of course!) while you just stood around
                          whining about some plot to wipe out the sun. I hope you realize, in retrospect, that the elves
                          needed to go away for good  . 

                          Ah, well. It all turned out right in the end, didn't it?

                          --------------------

                          Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                          Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                          must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                          Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Alzem Dalcama 
     Member 
     Member # 893 
                              posted November 30, 2001 09:00 AM                      

                          Yea well like any good cockroack theystill came back, and in the end it was, oh you have to be good
                          to the elves or else the whole world will die. Now lets say we wiped out the elves again would that
                          have really mattered, at most what magic might have gone away? Why is not the weave sustained
                          by a human god now anyway? Seems to me that if the humans were all killed the weave wood
                          weaken and die not the elves. Anyway have you told your pet elf you would like to kick it in the head
                          today 

                          --------------------

                          Mojo of the Jojo dojo
                          The Sad, Tired, Little Monkey
                          (Three Time) White Belt (-2)
                          5-9
                          Was in 2nd place now in 49th (out of 50)
                          You Bastard!


                          Posts: 534 | From: Gastonia, NC USA - Proud to be an AMERICAN | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     uv23 
     Member 
     Member # 8404 
                              posted November 30, 2001 09:14 AM                      

                          What are you guys are talking about? I saw the other thread but it was huge. Was this a campaign
                          that someone ran?

                          --------------------

                          You put Basil in the ratatouille??


                          Posts: 93 | Registered: Nov 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Ialdabode 
     Member 
     Member # 4263 
                              posted November 30, 2001 01:14 PM                     

                          I don't think basically destroying the world and turning it over to barbaric hordes of post-apocalyptic
                          savage humanoids is everything turning out for the best in the end.

                          The problem was that, like in any war, the original dispute got lost among hatred, racial conflict, and
                          vendettas. The matter was not about destroying technology, but assuring it would not harm the
                          ecological system. Once the humanoids became a strong player in the war, that was thrust out of the
                          way (note that the gnomes actually ended up on the same side as the greens) for Forrester's bitter
                          bias against elves.

                          Of course, careful review of the thread will show you that the greens could have crushed their foes at
                          one point, but instead they sought a peaceful resolution to the conflict. When met with the same
                          situation, the humanoids acted on their hatred of elves without concern for the results. That's why
                          elves are Chaotic Good and orcs are Chaotic Evil.

                          That said, Forgotten Realms is far more interesting when a healthy does of Mad Max is mixed into it


                          --------------------

                          I KNOW what you're thinking...




                          Posts: 289 | From: Psionic Handbook | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted November 30, 2001 06:45 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Ialdabode:
                                 I don't think basically destroying the world and turning it over to barbaric hordes of
                                 post-apocalyptic savage humanoids is everything turning out for the best in the end.


                          There's nothing barbaric about my hordes! 

                          And it all *was* about the technology . . . they could accept it, or get out of the way  . The elves
                          decided to do neither, and so they went BOOM!

                          --------------------

                          Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                          Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                          must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                          Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted November 30, 2001 07:11 PM                      

                          Forrester is right - His hordes were quite civilized by the end of the thing. With their age old vendetta
                          against all elves brought to a close, they mellowed out dramatically.

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted November 30, 2001 07:59 PM                      

                          It is DEFINITELY my intent to get in on this discussion.
                          I'm not ignoring you guys.

                          But I'm still trying to cut, paste, and clean up about 12 threads (all minor) related to the IR.
                          Thus, I will have all the IR threads (the 3 core threads, and the 16 related threads) on one massive
                          thread.

                          Then, maybe, I can talk the Moderators into saving it into a new archive.

                          As for who's to blame:

                          A lot of people are pointing the finger at Blood Jester and the elves, who made the original decision
                          to use Karsus's Avatar, which caused the Month of Terror.
                          Many are blaming Forrester's humanoids for waging their relentless war of extermination against the
                          elves.
                          A LOT of people are blaming the Technomancy (especially Reprisal, but also Lannon) for not
                          negotiating some sort of peace.

                          A number of people are blaming Madman76 for bringing in the demons and devils, who mucked up
                          the planet.
                          A large number of people in the know are furious at one Gruffmug for bringing in the Defilers, and
                          giving them sanctuary in Realmspace (where they remain today.)

                          The NeoIllithid, now numerous, point out that their race would have evolved into a great civilization
                          compatible with the surface races, IF someone had not brought their caverns tumbling down on
                          them.
                          The Deep Illithid don't blame anyone: they attack and kill on sight, or (rarely) take slaves.

                          The Gith simply point out that they were paid mercenaries, in the employ of the Scro, and thus not
                          to blame.
                          The Githyanki, who now hold great fortresses on Toril, and they hold Luna, and they hold scattered
                          places throughout Realmspace, point out that it was just to bring them into this, because it gave
                          them a chance to destroy their ancient enemies, the Illithid.

                          The Scro, who have the greatest spelljamming fleet in Realmspace, point out that it was only due
                          justice that they destroyed the Elven Imperial Navy, which had destroyed them in an earlier epoch.

                          Bran's Druids and the people of Hope Island (protected by the Angels), point out that none of this
                          would have happened, or should have happened, if people had simply WORKED with the Gnomes
                          peacefully.
                          They blame the elves for attacking the Gnomes, and the Technomancy for exploiting their
                          technology.

                          The dwarves point out that they were neutral, until the elves wrecked them with the Month of Terror,
                          and when they asked for justice (the heads of Queen Amlaruil and all the elves involved in that)
                          they got slapped in the face.
                          Then, they point out, they joined the war - siding with the Faerie - because SOMEONE let the demons
                          and devils in.

                          The Gnomes blame EVERYONE for taking their inventions, and using them for war, when they were
                          trying to build a peaceful, commercial society.

                          The elves of Northern Maztica (nobody knows about them yet) think, of course, that everyone else
                          on the planet is for crap, except only the angels and faerie.

                          The faerie have nothing to say.
                          Because the Technomancy and the others did not meet their conditions (destroy all items of cold
                          iron, and many other draconic concessions) they left the world of Toril entirely.
                          Because they did, the world of Toril is slowly dying.
                          It will take hundreds of years for this to happen, but it WILL happen unless either the Faerie return
                          or some alternate way to strengthen the Weave is found. (It has been 40 years since the end of the
                          War.)

                          The Circle of Eight on Oerth, and many Oeridian nations, are furious that they got sucked into the
                          conflict in Realmspace, and they are more furious and frightened because the Industrial Revolution
                          has now come to THEIR planet, and they fear a repeat of the mess on Toril.

                          The people of Athas who have settled on Toril consider it a Godsend, a green and verdant world
                          away from their hellish homeworld.
                          This is true of thri-kreen and human alike.

                          Nobody is particularly happy that Toril now has an indigenious population of kender, and they blame
                          a certain someone for THAT.
                          The Gates to Krynn have reclosed, and nobody has been able to open them again.
                          Most people are saying that's a good thing.

                          The Chosen of Mystra have stopped the development of nuclear weapons (but not nuclear power.)
                          When the Technomancy first developed these weapons, the Chosen came and confiscated them -
                          and all the plans.
                          The scientists were left alone, under the condition that they never try that stunt again.

                          A few scientists disobeyed the Chosen.
                          Some even went out into the remote darkness of Realmspace to study in secret.
                          The Chosen found them all, and proceeded to turn them into elves, and hand them - memory wiped
                          out and chained helplessly - into the hands of the worst of Forrester's humanoids.

                          Incidentally, everyone is wondering why the Chosen didn't stop the whole mess at the beginning.
                          The Chosen, aren't answering the question.

                          (Addition to this Post: After it became CLEAR to the Chosen that ALL the powers were developing
                          Doomsday Weapons, they allowed the Technomancy to go ahead and build theirs also.
                          The Technomancy was the first power to develop Doomsday Weapons, and so brought down upon
                          itself the wrath of the Chosen, briefly.)

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Riot Gear 
     Member 
     Member # 202 
                              posted November 30, 2001 09:10 PM                      

                          Wow. The Chosen know how to deal with this whole Cold War bullpoop right off, don't they? Nasty
                          punishment!

                          --------------------

                          -------

                          I love maces, I really do. That crunch noise is just SO satisfying, and the flying shards of bloody
                          bone - Well, that's just icing on the cake. 


                          Posts: 1603 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted November 30, 2001 10:24 PM                      

                          IT IS DONE.

                          FINISHED.

                          All 3 of the Core IR Threads, and all 16 of the Offshoot Threads.

                          Every word, in every post, in every page, unedited and unabridged.

                          For any who want to read it, there it is!
                          For any who want to copy it to their files, there it is!

                          Enjoy the Gnomish Industrial Revolution!

                          Edena_of_Neith 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     imperialus 
     Member 
     Member # 397 
                              posted November 30, 2001 10:28 PM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by uv23:
                                 What are you guys are talking about? I saw the other thread but it was huge. Was
                                 this a campaign that someone ran?


                          That thread above is basically a repost of severl massive threads based on the question. "What
                          would your PC's do if the gnomes invented the industrial revolution?" People began discussing the
                          ramifications of such a happening and eventually it turned into a quasi fre-form roleplay thing where
                          everyone and their dog jumped in with their oppinions. I never contibuted but I did read the whole
                          thing which eventually grew to literally dozens of pages in about a half dozen threads.

                          --------------------

                          I don't want to die
                          I don't want to kill
                          We are all human
                          It's time to prove it


                          Posts: 1485 | From: Calgary Alberta Canada | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Forrester 
     Member 
     Member # 2760 
                              posted November 30, 2001 11:23 PM                     


                                 quote:

                                 Originally posted by Edena_of_Neith:
                                 The faerie have nothing to say.
                                 Because the Technomancy and the others did not meet their conditions (destroy all
                                 items of cold iron, and many other draconic concessions) they left the world of Toril
                                 entirely.
                                 Because they did, the world of Toril is slowly dying.
                                 It will take hundreds of years for this to happen, but it WILL happen unless either the
                                 Faerie return or some alternate way to strengthen the Weave is found. (It has been
                                 40 years since the end of the War.)


                          Eh, this doesn't really bug me too much. We've got hundreds of years -- and that's a lot of time to
                          non-elves. And a lot of my humanoids are smarty-pants psionic-types. Can't be a big deal. 

                          I *am* bothered by the fact that the Chosen are messing with our best technomancers! Don't they
                          remember that it was the stinkin' elves who initially stripped away all of their power? They'd better
                          watch their little magical steps . . . 

                          What exactly would happen if the Weave failed, anyway? Eh, a few hundred years from now, we'll all
                          have Warp Drive and be terraforming other planets. Toril Schmoril. Just a stepping stone. 

                          Forrester

                          --------------------

                          Today's helpful LMTC Rule:

                          Sit at a table by yourself. We occasionally allow students to work together for a short time, but you
                          must ask first. The LMTC is a quiet study area, not a socializing area.


                          Posts: 713 | Registered: Mar 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted November 30, 2001 11:32 PM                         

                          I suppose Edena should know that Nuclear Weapons always come before Nuclear Energy. Therefore,
                          there is no nuclear power on the world of Toril.

                          As for the dying state of Toril, I thought the Psionic League repaired the Weave in a way to make it
                          stronger than before... 

                          Well, that sucks,  .

                          At least Forrester didn't suggest hunting these faeries down and subjugating them or anything... So
                          if it's forty years after the Seven Years' War, I'd have to think that my character must be like
                          seventy years old. That would mean Forrester is actually Forrester II... Heh.

                          If it means anything, I'm fairly certain that the United Parliament of the Techocratic Coalition will do
                          what they can to take the necessary steps to help heal/maintain the Weave. I have a few theories
                          myself, but I'd need some preliminary information first... Heh.

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Von_Ether 
     Member 
     Member # 986 
                              posted November 30, 2001 11:41 PM                      

                          Actualy, I thought it was the gnome race rising up in the protest that the Alchemy skill had been
                          short changed from it's potential. So much for squeezing any steampunk out of basic DND. 

                          Posts: 289 | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted November 30, 2001 11:56 PM                      

                          Uh ... actually, most of the major powers came up with Doomsday Weapons.

                          For the Technomancy, it was nuclear weapons.

                          For the Humanoid Alliance, it was the ability to mass project Psionics (that is, the combined might of
                          thousands of humanoids throwing one Psionic Attack.)

                          For the Scro, it was the ability to use a kind of mass Telekinesis to move some of Selune's Tears
                          out of their orbit, slamming them down onto the planet.
                          The Scro also have their Greater Witchlights (not to mention their army of countless thousands of
                          Improved Iron Golems ...)

                          For the City of Shade, it is their ability to use 10th and 11th level spells.

                          For the Phaerimm and their Beholder slave nations, it is ALSO their ability to use 10th and 11th level
                          spells.

                          The deep Illithid have figured out how to throw a great psionic enchantment that will alter Toril's
                          magnetosphere.
                          The magnetosphere, instead of blocking only the Solar Wind, would now also block Visible Light and
                          Ultraviolet Light (but not Infrared or Radio Waves.)
                          Thus, they have it within their means, now, to achieve their objective.
                          Although they cannot blot out the sun itself, they can forever darken Toril, and the moons of Toril
                          would be in darkness most of the time.

                          The NeoIllithid know of this, and have warned all of the surface nations, but they do not have a
                          counter to it.

                          The elves of Northern Maztica have High Magic now, so they could cause a repeat of the Month of
                          Terror, or even a repeat of the Destruction of Evermeet.

                          (Note - the mystery of Evermeet is solved now. All ships and other things entering the area
                          encounter a vast Gate to Arvandor, and get sucked in.
                          The elves of Arvandor are waiting for the arrivals, and usually the reception committee isn't very
                          friendly.)

                          Zouron and his Hosts of Undead have discovered how to make Undeath into a contagious plague,
                          which would spread out of control and engulf the surface of Toril.
                          Zouron also has control of the Tarrasque (Wish spells will NOT affect it now), and currently it is
                          asleep in a secret place in his lands.

                          The Angels and the people they are protecting on Hope Island (formerly Nimbral) do not have a
                          Doomsday Weapon, but they do have the ability to summon a Legion of Celestials to their cause.
                          Such a summoning would undoubtedly cause SOMEONE to summon the devils and demons again,
                          and the Blood War would come to Toril (again), with appropriate consequences.

                          The Faerie have gathered a great Host of Dragons.
                          Ancient Dragons, the kind with DCs 40, the kind that eat cities for dinner, and the country for
                          dessert.
                          If the Faerie decide to return, this Host of Dragons would be a pretty effective Doomsday Weapon.

                          The Druids have learned how to summon titantic elemental forces, and hosts of elementals to do
                          their bidding.
                          They have the power to cause the lands to convulse in earthquakes, to cause tidal waves, and to
                          cause volcanoes to erupt.

                          In Zakhara, they have been working with the Technomancy, and the Technomancy has successfully
                          lauched it's first space shot, followed by the building of spaceships.
                          As of this moment, the Technomancy is in the process of building a fleet of thermonuclear powered
                          spaceships to challenge the Scro spelljammer fleet (the Technomancy ships can go ethereal, astral,
                          and partially exist in all three Planes, and can run circles around the Scro.)

                          The Chosen of Mystra have informed everyone that the first person or power to actually TRY and use
                          a Doomsday weapon will be halted and stopped ... permanently.
                          Since a Chosen can withstand a direct hit from a hydrogen bomb, and survive, they mean it.

                          The Chosen have practiced Spellfire, until they became proficient with it, then GREATLY increased it's
                          power until they could fire colossal blasts at will (think of a very advanced starship with heavy particle
                          cannons aboard.)

                          Thus, Toril and Realmspace exist in this sort of Multi-Sided Balance of Terror.
                          Nobody - yet - has dared to step over the line, and use one of their Doomsday Weapons.

                          ALL the sides have had an enormous conventional buildup.
                          Since the Technomancy, Humanoid Alliance, and several others have reached late 20th Century
                          levels of technology, their arsenals are quite impressive. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 01, 2001 12:18 AM                         

                          Can we say M.A.D? LOL. Well, it's for the best, the only reason there was no Third World War here is
                          because of the Doctrine of Mutually Assured Destruction, I hope it'll work here, too.

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 12:24 AM                      

                          The Technomancy occupies all of Faerun south of the Sea of Fallen Stars, from Calimshan to Raurin,
                          including part of the Shining South, and they hold some areas north of the Sea.
                          The Technomancy controls a vast Realm Below, since the dwarves and gnomes are mostly subjects
                          of theirs.
                          The Technomancy controls all air-space above their lands, and has a fleet of hydrogen powered
                          starships with which to contest the Scro for control of Realmspace.

                          The Humanoid Alliance holds nearly all of Faerun north of the Sea of Fallen Stars, from Waterdeep
                          to the Hoardlands.
                          The Humanoid Alliance has a Realm Below as large as it's surface holdings.
                          The Humanoid Alliance controls all air-space above their lands, and they have a vast fleet of
                          Spelljammers.
                          Because of the widespread development of Psionics, humanoids usually teleport to and from where
                          they wish to go, so their spelljammers are mostly defensive in nature.

                          The nations of Zakhara are allies and friends of the Technomancy, and conditions there are similar
                          to those of the Technomancy.

                          The people of the Hordelands have retreated from their lands into isolated holdings, using all their
                          magic to shield themselves from the greater powers around them.

                          In Kara-Tur, the nations are divided, but they have developed a combination of magic and psionics,
                          a new art which when combined with the mysteries of Ki, give them tremendous combat abilities.
                          They have built a tremendous series of defenses, deep fortresses, and spelljammers to protect
                          themselves from the nations of the western part of the continent.

                          Shadowdale, Luruar, Aglarond, and Cormyr, are the four nations of the Chosen.
                          They have high technology: they use it only for the good of their people, and they are careful with it.
                          They have tremendous magical might, and the Chosen are their guardians.

                          The City of Shade is a mystery: nobody knows what they are doing because nobody has ever gone
                          there and subsequently returned.

                          The Phaerimm and their beholder slaves (in the countless thousands) have complete control of all
                          the lands around the Lake of Steam.
                          And under the Lake of Steam.
                          And in the Lake of Steam.
                          And over the Lake of Steam.
                          The Phaerimm do not attack the Technomancy to the north, or Zouron's realm to the south, but they
                          do not broke intrusion into their land: intruders are instantly killed.

                          Zouron has set up a Magocracy that includes Chult, the whole peninsula down from Chult, and all the
                          land as far east as Dambrath.
                          Here, necromancy is the supreme form of magic, but all forms of magic flourish, and it is somewhat
                          like Halruaa reborn, only greater and stronger.
                          There are rumors that the mages of Zouron's realm have figured out, like the City of Shade and the
                          Phaerimm, to use 10th and 11th level spells.
                          The might of their undead armies, is beyond question.

                          On Hope Island, the angels protect the people.
                          It is a paradise, this realm, and everyone who lives there lives in content and peace.
                          There is little technology or magic, for the angels are the guardians, and little defense is needed.
                          However, only those of high moral character or innocence are allowed to go to Hope Island and live,
                          or those who have committed great heroism and helped end suffering and misery in the world.

                          Bran's Druids are based in central Maztica, where they have entrenched, but they operate in secret
                          worldwide and Realmspace wide.
                          The Druids have never given up on convincing the Faerie to return, and they keep on trying.

                          The Scro and their Gith allies control most of Realmspace to this day, and they control Selune.
                          Their vast armada of spelljammers has yet to be challenged, although the Technomancy may soon
                          make that challenge.

                          The Githyanki abandoned their Scro allies, and settled down on Luna (what happened to those who
                          originally lived on Luna is in question.)
                          There, they have created a flourishing society, strong in magic.
                          They do not have spelljammers, for the Githyanki, with their astral travel, can go anywhere they
                          please at anytime (a point that makes them greatly feared.)

                          The Deep Illithid, still furious about what the Psionic League (now gone) did to them, are readying
                          their psionic spell to change Toril's magnetosphere.
                          But fear of the Chosen of Mystra has caused them to hold their hands (or brains) off for the time
                          being.
                          The Deep Illithid are VERY evil now, and greatly desire the extermination of all surface races,
                          especially the traitorous NeoIllithid (the drow and sverfnebli are already gone.)

                          The NeoIllithid are among the most pre-eminent races of the new Toril.
                          Culturally advanced, mentally brilliant, a race of creative geniuses, they work with their allies the
                          Technomancy and Humanoids (and occasionally with other powers) to create new technologies, new
                          magics, and new psionics.
                          Although the NeoIllithid have no home of their own, they are welcome almost everywhere (even on
                          Hope Island, as visitors) except for Luna, where the Githyanki do not forget or forgive.

                          It is worth noting that the sky of the Toril is still light green, the sun creates a bright green corona
                          during the day around itself, and the planet is much warmer than it was.

                          The Frozenfar melted, and the oceans are 40 feet higher than they were, altering all the coastlines.
                          (The Frozenfar has been claimed by the Humanoids, but the new lands are also claimed by several
                          other powers.)
                          It rarely ever snows in Waterdeep now, and in Silvermoon, the climate is like Pittsburgh (in Zhentil
                          Keep, it is like Sioux Falls.)
                          In Icewind Dale, a lush temperate forest now grows.
                          The desert of Anauroch is a green temperate forest, Raurin is a lush savanna, Calimshan lacks it's
                          famous desert, and vast areas of the Hordelands have sprouted trees.
                          The Great Glacier is gone.
                          The Arctic Ice is now restricted to north of 70 degrees north in the winter, and 80 degrees north in
                          the summer. 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 12:30 AM                      

                          And to answer Reprisal: The sacrifice of the Psionic League DID make the Weave stronger than
                          before.
                          The Weave is still very, very strong.

                          But, it is slowly weakening, and everyone in Realmspace attuned to magic, who has been feeling the
                          Weave for decades, can feel the change - very faintly.

                          It is possible indeed that in many hundreds of years of time, Magic will fail and fade.

                          The decision by the Faerie to leave, in total, is the cause of this.

                          The NeoIllithid believe that, if permanent Gates could be set up to the Plane of Faerie, not only
                          would the drain on the Weave stop, but the Weave would immediately start strengthening.

                          So, there you are: You may have an out right there.
                          Of course, there is the minor matter of the Faerie ALLOWING you to keep the Gates open ... but
                          then you have all those weapons, don't you? 

                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     TheBalor 
     Member 
     Member # 3669 
                              posted December 01, 2001 01:20 AM                     

                          Something I am not quite clear on: Are ALL elves throughout the omniverse from Sigil to Arborea
                          dead, or is it just on toril and it's closest worlds?

                          --------------------



                          Persecution. Betrayal. Hatred. These things don't change. -The Maestro


                          Posts: 250 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 01, 2001 03:37 AM                      

                          A colony of elves, imported from Mystara, exists in secret in northern Maztica (a continent on the
                          other side of the Trackless Sea from Faerun, the main continent.)

                          Other than them, there are no elves or half-elves on Toril.
                          There are also no drow on Toril, except those who are Thralls to the Illithid.

                          A remnant of the elves of Realmspace still exist, hiding out in the deeps of space, or in secret
                          places on asteroids.
                          A very few are hiding on the one or two planets in Realmspace that are so bleak and deadly,
                          inhospitable to life, that nobody else would live on them.

                          A small remnant of the Torilian elves retreated with the Faerie through the Gates into the Plane of
                          Faerie, and there they became Faerie themselves - and thus will never return.

                          Another remnant of the Torilian elves fled with the remnants of the Elven Imperial Navy into the
                          Phlogiston beyond the Realmspace Crystal Sphere, fleeing to other Crystal Spheres to live in exile.

                          A handful of Torilian elves fled into Greyspace, to Oerth, while the Gates were open during the war,
                          to live in exile there.
                          An even smaller handful fled to Krynnspace and Krynn, but conditions on Krynn ensured few of them
                          survived.

                          - - -

                          Forrester's campaign of extermination, with the help of the scro under Gruffmug, and the tacit
                          approval of other powers, was very successful.

                          - - -

                          The elves of Oerth are relatively unscathed, and they know the entirety of what happened.
                          Needless to say, they are horrified and appalled.

                          The elves of Great Space are likewise untouched, and likewise appalled.

                          The elves of Athas know what happened, and they don't care.

                          The elves of Mystara think Toril would be a great place to colonize ... if it was a sane act to set foot
                          on Toril, which to them it is not.

                          The elves of Aebrinis (Birthright) have no idea what happened, for Aebrinis was never involved in the
                          war.

                          The elves of Ravenloft did not know what happened, and it is a good question what they would think
                          if they did know.

                          [ December 01, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 

                                                                                         This topic is comprised of pages:  1  2    






                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*Reprisal's Call For Help (Second IR Thread)*

my profile | register | search | faq | forum home 




    » Hello, Edena_of_Neith [ log out ] 
                                    EN World Messageboards   » General RPG Forums   » General RPG Discussion   » (Industrial Revolution)
                                                                                              Important: We Need Your Help! 






    Author 
                              Topic: (Industrial Revolution) Important: We Need Your Help! 

    Reprisal 
     Member 
     Member # 2368 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:21 AM                         

                          To all those involved with the current Industrial Revolution thread in the "In Character" forum,
                          please understand that the entire campaign is at the climax and all involved need to throw their
                          hat in the ring once more.

                          I for one would like to see the world remain in existence, especially after all the work I put into
                          playing it!  

                                 quote:

                                 Now, the following powers that you are playing are committed:

                                 The Technocracy
                                 The Humanoid Alliance
                                 Zouron's Magocracy (marginally)
                                 The Four Faiths and their Celestial Allies (Aloisius)
                                 The NeoIllithid

                                 However ...

                                 It is not enough.

                                 Your combined might, together with the combined might of everyone I speak for, is
                                 not enough.

                                 The illithid have fought you to a draw.
                                 The illithid start to slowly drive you back.
                                 The illithid called on their Doomsday Weapon, bringing New Umbra to Toril, and the
                                 entire might of their race is upon you.

                                 You cannot win against them, unless you obtain more aid.

                                 There IS more aid to be had.

                                 You can win, if you obtain this aid.

                                 But that aid will NOT be forthcoming if those who speak for those peoples do not post.

                                 They are:

                                 The Deep Illithid
                                 The Sharn and Sigilian Mages
                                 The Slaadi
                                 The Angels of Hope Island and it's people
                                 The elves of Northern Maztica 
                                 Bran's Druids
                                 The Faerie and their Dragon allies
                                 The Unseelie
                                 And perhaps others that have slipped my mind - Balor has posted, but has not
                                 assumed control of any power.

                                 Without them, you cannot win.
                                 Without them, you will be obliterated, although you will put up a hard fight and it will
                                 take a long time.

                                 I must make the ruling that, if they do not post, their forces are inactive.

                                 Inactive forces are of no help to you.

                                 Whether they choose to help you, or not help you, is not in my hands.
                                 It is in their hands.
                                 It is beyond my jurisdiction to save you from the illithid assault: you must find the
                                 answers yourselves, or obtain the help you need.

                                 Someone on the main RPG board commented that celluloid heroes do not care.
                                 A celluloid world is not worth caring for.
                                 They may well be proven right.


                          Please! Read Edena's Posts on the Seventeenth Page! That's all you need to know of the battle at
                          this moment. Without that aid, the game will be over, and that's not very fun.

                          In any event, this is my plea to the great minds of the EN World boards, especially those previously,
                          involved in the game.

                          --------------------

                          "Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity." - Albert Camus


                          Posts: 239 | From: Parksville, BC, Canada | Registered: Feb 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Edena_of_Neith 
     Member 
     Member # 1235 
                              posted December 07, 2001 05:38 AM                      

                          (deletes post, and stays out of this thread)

                          [ December 07, 2001: Message edited by: Edena_of_Neith ]


                          Posts: 1620 | From: Michigan, United States | Registered: Jan 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Black Omega 
     Member 
     Member # 8725 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:21 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Please! Read Edena's Posts on the Seventeenth Page! That's all you need to know of
                                 the battle at this moment. Without that aid, the game will be over, and that's not very
                                 fun.

                                 In any event, this is my plea to the great minds of the EN World boards, especially
                                 those previously, involved in the game.


                          So it's the illithid closing in on destroying the Humanoids and their allies? Go Illithids! The
                          humanoids deserve all that and worse. I throw the entire weight of Psicorp..oh, nevermind. We're not
                          around yet.  

                          Actually, I can understand wanting to keep things going. But if the Humanoids actually come out of
                          this fine and dandy I'll be deeply disappointed.

                          --------------------

                          Black Omega
                          -----------
                          If the Crane believe we would not fight them to win back the Yasuki, they are mistaken. A Fortune, a
                          Kami, and the Sun itself share our bloodline. Only fools stand against the Hida.
                          Hida O-Ushi, Crab Clan Champion, L5R


                          Posts: 15 | From: USA | Registered: Dec 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     DMaple 
     Member 
     Member # 36 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:25 AM                        

                          Oh they will probably all die in this one, but they will re-write it for the movie, since the test audience
                          won't like the down-beat ending.

                          --------------------

                          Rule 5: Let the players feel ill-luck or stupidity does them in, not pure malicious gamemastering.

http://myrpgs.arecool.net


                          Posts: 727 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Black Omega 
     Member 
     Member # 8725 
                              posted December 07, 2001 07:30 AM                      


                                 quote:

                                 Oh they will probably all die in this one, but they will re-write it for the movie, since the
                                 test audience won't like the down-beat ending. 


                          No doubt. Of course, with the current mood Hollywood would turn it into a musical.  

                          Actually, it's pretty easy by now to see Ao popping up. The world starting to collapse as everyone
                          hears 'I really thought I had it right this time. Oh well, time to start again. I apologize for the
                          inconvinience.' Then poof, the end of it all, and a new begining. See, there is your hopeful touch to
                          the end. 

                          --------------------

                          Black Omega
                          -----------
                          If the Crane believe we would not fight them to win back the Yasuki, they are mistaken. A Fortune, a
                          Kami, and the Sun itself share our bloodline. Only fools stand against the Hida.
                          Hida O-Ushi, Crab Clan Champion, L5R


                          Posts: 15 | From: USA | Registered: Dec 2001  |  IP: Logged 

     Victim 
     Member 
     Member # 9 
                              posted December 07, 2001 10:42 AM                      

                          I seem to recall reading that the technarcs had developed some kind of space program.
                          And that the illithid super weapon changed the UV blocking properties to also block visible light.

                          If the above are true, then you should be able to counteract the superweapon.

                          Some UV raditation gets through to the surface. Therefore, some light will also get through. But not
                          enough. Assuming that a sample area of atmoshpere can only block so much light, you could use
                          your space industries to create large orbiting mirrors. Secondary mirrors should reflect as much light
                          as possible to main stations. The main stations reflect the light to a secure area on Toril's surface.
                          Obviously, you need a ground structure there, to direct the energy. Hopefully, the focused beam will
                          overload the dampening in that area. Then use mirrors at the ground station to divert the light into
                          portals, which lead to otehr ground stations. Then run the light coming from the portal through
                          something to diffuse it, so it spreads out like normal. If you can set this up in the air, you'd have
                          localized "suns."

                          Stuff like this Doomsday crap and Illithid domination was made possible by the reckless introduction
                          and developement of technology without regard for the consequences. And you haven't even
                          discovered of the problems you've created.

                          Watch your allies. I haven't seen any fundamental differences in the nature of humanity despite
                          changes in culture, society and technology. Therefore, it might be safer to assume that the
                          "miraculous" changes in some of lyour allies dispositions is some stratagem or trick, rather than a
                          change of heart.

                          Why should I return to Toril to risk everything again? Everything I cared about there either died,
                          changed beyond recognition, or went through the Worldwallk with me when things turned to hell. 

                          Have fun.

                          --------------------

                          Got vorpal?


                          Posts: 926 | Registered: Dec 2000  |  IP: Logged 

     Regdar 
     Member 
     Member # 4257 
                             posted December 07, 2001 11:03 AM                      

                          Bah, keep it to the forum.

                          --------------------

                          I'm not Iconic, I'm Ironic!
                          Regdars House of Ale and Whores



                          Posts: 1047 | Registered: Apr 2001  |  IP: Logged 




    All times are US Central Time 







                                               Hop To:   



                                        Contact Us | EN World - D&D/d20 News & Reviews 

                                                 Powered by Infopop Corporation
                                                Ultimate Bulletin BoardTM 6.1.0.3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 9, 2004)

*From Edena_of_Neith to the Reader*

These folders are all the folders contained in my main IR History Folder for the 1st and 2nd IRs.
  If there is more information, I will locate it and post it here.
  Whether or not I can post the 3rd IR is questionable, since it consisted of 10,000 posts.  If I do, it will take a while, and a lot of pages on this thread.

  It is not easy for me to post to the ENBoards now, which is partly why you do not see me much.
  If I use Netscape Navigator 4, I cannot see anything not highlighted, which is hard on the eyes.
  If I use Netscape Navigator 6, the computer automatically crashes after each session, and the controls are awkward (but I use NN 6, as it is the best choice of evils.)
  If I use either of the above, I must log in each and every time I wish to post or to modify a post, and the log-in only lasts a few minutes, so I must post quickly.
  If I use Microsoft Internet Explorer, it shows me an older ENBoard screen, literally.  That is, I see the screen from the day I posted, sometimes months back in time.  Sorta useless.
  Other software is not available to me.  I must make use with what I have.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2004)

Edena feel free to get a mod to delete this but there's no need to post the 3rd IR, its still in the archives on this board (check my Aftermath Take 2 thread for links to each and every thread that still exists of the 3rd IR).

Edit: And I think you I can help you with your login problem, first use www.enworld.org/forums to use these boards not enworld.cyberstreet.com, then clear your cookies and cache, restart internet explorer use www.enworld.org/forums and log in, should solve your problems. (As long as you have cookies enabled). Also make sure you have the latest version of Internet Explorer, Version 6. something I think.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey there Kalanyr.  Nice to hear from you.  
  Thanks for the advice.  I'm working on it now.
  The 3rd IR is still in the archives?  Excellent.  I dreaded trying to repost that colossal set of posts.

  As far as I know, aside from this thread, no complete copy or transcript of the 1st and 2nd IRs exists anywhere at all.  (except, of course, in my own personal archives.)
  I will keep this thread active as long as I can - at the rate things move on this board, that will mean posting to this thread every day - so that if someone wishes to copy what is here, they can.
  Perhaps the 1st and 2nd IRs will be of interest or of nostagic value to people.  I'll try to let our IR friends know this thread is here.

  Yours Truly
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 10, 2004)

Well I now have a link to this thread for the 1st/2nd IRs in my Aftermath thread as well, I don't suppose you'd have an accurate copy of the Aborted 3rd IR (The Wanderer's Sending Original pair of threads ) ?. Its  about all my collection is missing atm.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2004)

Edena, what have you done???

I have exams coming up, and now i have to read through the IR's? There go my good grades....



Just kidding! I love this, although it is gonna take a long while.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 15, 2004)

Edena,

THANKS for posting this.  I just found it and will go over it in my spare time.  (Good thing that I am a speed reader.  )

I think Kalanyr's advice on the browsers is sound. You might want to make a post in Meta about some of your problems.  I generally have found Meta to be quite useful for this sort of issue.

I hope that you are doing well, and I hope you will be on the boards more regularly soon.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2004)

> (Good thing that I am a speed reader.  )



Know teh feeling, read 1st 2nd and 3rd in 3 days out of school =]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey there Kalanyr, Timothy, William, Forsaken One.  Nice to hear from you all again.   

  I'll look and see if I have the Aborted 3rd IR thread in my personal archives.  If I do, I'll post them here.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm still looking for the Aborted Thread.
  Will have it as soon as I can.

  I have a request:

  Could you'all download this transcript to your computers?
  I don't want the only complete transcripts of the 1st and 2nd IRs to be my own and Kalanyr's.  

  It was a grand affair, the three IRs, and I hope to preserve it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 28, 2004)

Bumping this up for those who want to read the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 12, 2004)

bumping this up


----------

